# Bray Wyatt / Wyatt Family Discussion Thread



## PunkShoot

THANOS said:


> Before I begin I just want to clarify that I'm doing this thread with the hope that I can help open some eyes onto the mystery of a very complicated character, and hopefully provide an easier understanding, and more enjoyment.
> 
> To begin, let me highlight the misconceptions on his character.
> 
> *On the surface*, _Bray Wyatt and his Wyatt family seem to be not much more than Duck Dynasty castoffs, Backwoods hicks, or Wyatt as a Max Cady (Cape Fear) or Waylon Mercy ripoff..._
> 
> However, *Underneath the surface*, _just like what Bray would tell you, "There's something else inside..." of him.
> _
> I believe his character is that of *a cult leader possessed by a demon.*The promos I attached below explain it perfectly. In the second one he even says something like,
> 
> "I guess there's no sense in waiting any longer....*Samael*, he's all yours (talking about his vessel)..Hey you wanna see something really scary.."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, Samael, when I first heard that mention I didn't really think much of it, until that is, I researched it a bit! Here's what I found:
> 
> 
> 
> After reading that I'm certain that my gatherings are correct and the Bray Wyatt character is actually possessed by The Prince of All Demons, The Archangel Samael.
> 
> I think his catchphases "Follow the buzzards" and "Eater of Worlds" make sense as well, since Samael, in Christian and Jewish lore, was bent on the destruction of all humans, and buzzards usually flock to death, and I believe Bray Wyatt is a new walking corpse, only his is possessed by a Demon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In conclusion, I believe, if handled right this could be a more realistic take on the new Undertaker type character WWE sorely needs. Exorcisms and possession are finally becoming more present in our society with the Vatican performing exorcisms lately, and the media eating it all up. I think a walking dead man (Taker) is a pretty tough sell but the gimmick still made him a legend, and I think Wyatt's will do the same for him, and is actually much more believable than it would seem, in our new more realistic era.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> EDIT: Here`s some more coal to throw on the fire
> 
> Tweets created on 30/07/2013.


----------



## Efie_G

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

That got me pretty excited.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I'm happy it looks like he gonna keep his theme.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Can't wait for them to rape Zack Ryder Deliverance style.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Missed it. Link?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Have never seen a match or promo but holy shit did that vignette get me pumped. Can't wait till the Wyatt family come to Raw.


----------



## x78

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I didn't really like the vignette TBH, it was very tame by their usual standards. Hopefully they ramp things up with future vignettes.

Also not sure about the family coming in, they were featured almost as much as Wyatt in that vignette. I'd have preferred them to bring in Wyatt on his own to introduce his character, and brought up the family when ready. 

Extremely excited though either way, I just hope they aren't going to tone him down even though they surely will, there's no way they would have the balls to use his NXT charcter in the current WWE environment.


----------



## BobEric

They will be dancing with Tons of Funk in 2 months time


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



BobEric said:


> They will be dancing with Tons of Funk in 2 months time


We'll see how the crowd reacts to them. I think it's important to get them into a significant feud right away, and win.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Rowan isn't near ring ready.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I'm fucking psyched! I just hope that Wyatt is booked strong and WWE don't drop the ball.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Rowan isn't near ring ready.


So he's green, just keep him in tag matches like Roman Reigns. It's not that big of an issue.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Don't really watch NXT, but I've caught some of Bray Wyatts promos, he seems to be good.

How is he in the ring?


----------



## Maelstrom21

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Well WWE booking, this is your chance at redemption. Please don't screw this up.

"Tiiiimmmmmmmeeeeee is on......my side."


----------



## Jigsaw83

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

"Good things happen to those who believe in Bray Wyatt!"


----------



## PunkShoot

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I would debut nearly half the guys on NXT right now, so many talented guys who could seriously have potential 2 be main event guys.

Guys like Corey graves jumps out right away, Paige could dominate the NXT family, Wyatt family could go head 2 head vs the shield. 

Even diva's like EMMA and summer rae could make the jump


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I've seen a match or 2 of his in NXT and I enjoyed the promo....IT freaks me the fuck out


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> So he's green, just keep him in tag matches like Roman Reigns. It's not that big of an issue.


Yep. They've done more with greener guys. Harper is a real good worker and should be able to lead him in the right direction. Rowan shouldn't even be a factor.


----------



## hazuki

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

The promo up on Youtube yet? Missed it. 

Now Kassius Ohno :mark:


----------



## Defei

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Can someone posts the yt video plz?


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Indeed, if someone has a link to the vignette I'd be much obliged, want to see it again!!!!!


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

wow i took a couple piss breaks and apparently i missed the best part of raw fml.....link plz


----------



## BrendenPlayz

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Never see any of his work as I don't watch NXT, promo was good looking forward to see what they do with him.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I'm from the future, and Bray Wyatts future is VERY bright.


----------



## DaleVersion1.0

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

WWE will find a way to screw this up, like debut him too soon without any more vignettes so people who don't know him can't understand his character


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I don't typically get excited about anything that happens in wrestling but this definitely got me amped up. Wyatt has the potential to make as much of an impact as the Shield if they don't lose focus with the push. That vignette was great and if you've never seen any of Bray's work you're in for a real treat.

I am a little surprised they're bringing Harper and Rowan up already though. Harper is defintely ready, provided he doesn't say 'yeah' 400 times a match like he does in NXT, but Rowan doesn't have a lot going for him other than the look. I guess if they're just going to be Wyatt's henchmen for a while it doesn't really matter.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Somebody in NXT comes up with pretty badass nicknames for talent - Bray is the "eater of worlds" and the "angel of the dirt", Graves is the "Patron Saint of Bad Decisions" and "Savior of Misbehavior"...


----------



## Cyon

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I marked when I saw the vignette. Bray Wyatt is coming close to debuting. Exciting stuff.


----------



## insanitydefined

It'll be cool to see what they can do, but if it were me I would have waited to debut them after the Shield breaks up. Its going to be kind of weird to have two dominate heel factions at the same time.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tokyo4Life

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

That was awesome cant wait to see what happens with them, hopefully something good, please dont pit them against the shield ant try and turn them(The Shield) face that would be worthless!!


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

If they fuck up with him then I will officially be done with WWE forever.


----------



## x78

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I've watched that vignette again a couple of times, and honestly it seemed more like a vignette for the family than Wyatt himself. I'm thinking maybe they'll debut Harper and Rowan first, have them randomly attack people or whatever and then introduce Bray later as the mastermind behind it all. That would be pretty cool IMO. If not, then they should have debuted them like they did on NXT. Either way, I hope they don't just bring them up as a trio and stick them in the midcard, they need to have direction and make an impact right away or the character will flop.


----------



## Tokyo4Life

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

YES, YES, YES Awesome!!


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Send us someone.. just don't send anyone you want back... MARK


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Seems to have taking a more working class rescuer turn - the whole "walking upright" angle, how the working stiffs will rise up. Rowan dresses like a garbage man, Harper like a trucker and Bray wears the butchers apron on occasion...

Rowan should DEFINITELY make the lamb mask a part of his character.


----------



## y2j4lyf

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I've never watched NXT, but I've heard good things about Wyatt. It was a pretty interesting promo, but wtf is up with the goat mask guy :shock


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

That promo is freaky tbh. They could really scare children. WWE being PG and all thou, they'll be a bit held back, maybe.


----------



## x78

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> That promo is freaky tbh. They could really scare children. WWE being PG and all thou, they'll be a bit held back, maybe.


They've already been held back judging from that. The vignette they showed on NXT last week was way, way more intense, I wish they'd shown that one TBH as it would have made a far bigger impact.


----------



## Spaz350

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Anybody have a clip of the vignette they showed last week on NXT for him? Just as good if not better. 

"What are you gonna do?"....... "run." 


Fucking chilling.


----------



## Spaz350

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



x78 said:


> They've already been held back judging from that. The vignette they showed on NXT last week was way, way more intense, I wish they'd shown that one TBH as it would have made a far bigger impact.


Only thing I can think of is that it had clips of him actually wrestling, and the yellow ropes and black mat might confuse some of the casuals.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Fuck that was a deadly promo.


----------



## x78

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Spaz350 said:


> Anybody have a clip of the vignette they showed last week on NXT for him? Just as good if not better.
> 
> "What are you gonna do?"....... "run."
> 
> 
> Fucking chilling.


I've been looking for it, the only one I can find online is on Dailymotion on the full show upload.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x105194_wwe-nxt-5-22-13-full-show-hq_sport?search_algo=2

About 22:50 in. One of the best vignettes I've ever seen.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> That promo is freaky tbh. They could really scare children. WWE being PG and all thou, they'll be a bit held back, maybe.


I don't think being scary is enough to hold the gimmick back. There's nothing that Bray is doing that isn't TVPG. It's scary because he creates an atmosphere with his tone, and body language. Kids are allowed to be scared.


----------



## DSOHT

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Let's see what Tyrion complains about now.


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



x78 said:


> I hope they don't just bring them up as a trio and stick them in the midcard, they need to have direction and make an impact right away or the character will flop.


Actually, that's what needs to happen for the betterment of the product

The Wyatt Family SHOULDN'T be doing the same thing that the Shield are doing. Every stable doesn't HAVE to be a "biggest threat to the company". They shouldn't be thrown into the main event scene right away because then there's nowhere to go but down and we'd just complain that they've been "buried"

HOWEVER, if all they do is squash Zack Ryder or whomever for the first few weeks and then immediately go into a feud with a main eventer, all they've served to do is further perpetuate the "Non-main event faces don't matter" environment that we've been subjected to for the past few years, and thus their presence is no real improvement to the product.

Ideally, they should be firmly in the midcard, but they should be booked dominantly over midcard faces. Not squashing them, but always winning. Put them over as a force in the midcard, with midcard faces stepping up to challenge them. The Wyatt Family can save the midcard.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Stanford said:


> I don't think being scary is enough to hold the gimmick back. There's nothing that Bray is doing that isn't TVPG. It's scary because he creates an atmosphere with his tone, and body language. Kids are allowed to be scared.


Could you imagine him dragging a poor helpless jobber into a dark room like in Texas chainsaw massacre, and the jobber screaming like fuck while being dragged down the hallway? Yeah, that's the level I could see this gimmick reaching. :


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



DSOHT said:


> Let's see what Tyrion complains about now.


Let's start with them pushing an uncharismatic jobber into the main event for 2 straight weeks.


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I really hope WWE tries to see how far they can go with this gimmick before breaking the PG boundary.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



x78 said:


> I've been looking for it, the only one I can find online is on Dailymotion on the full show upload.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x105194_wwe-nxt-5-22-13-full-show-hq_sport?search_algo=2
> 
> About 22:50 in. One of the best vignettes I've ever seen.


That one was all about Bray, the wwe one made it about all three. Rowan and Harper shouldn't have spoken, other than the chilling Mary had a little lamb bit at the end - standing there in front of a green screen reciting lines didn't work really. Bray feels his lines, Harper needs to be a yeahyeahyeah goon, and keep the lamb mask on Rowan. 

Hell, wwe could market the lamb mask, fans could wear it in the crowd - would be a killer visual. But it would have double meaning when Bray comes out in his butchers apron - leading lambs to their slaughter.


----------



## DSOHT

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Let's start with them pushing an uncharismatic jobber into the main event for 2 straight weeks.


Deal with it, because there's nothing YOU can change about that .


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

No, I think I won't. I have higher standards than settling for Michael McGillicutty.


----------



## DSOHT

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, I think I won't. I have higher standards than settling for Michael McGillicutty.


I see you like The Ringmaster. What an uncharismatic jobber. That's how you sound.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



TempestH said:


> Actually, that's what needs to happen for the betterment of the product
> 
> The Wyatt Family SHOULDN'T be doing the same thing that the Shield are doing. Every stable doesn't HAVE to be a "biggest threat to the company". They shouldn't be thrown into the main event scene right away because then there's nowhere to go but down and we'd just complain that they've been "buried"
> 
> HOWEVER, if all they do is squash Zack Ryder or whomever for the first few weeks and then immediately go into a feud with a main eventer, all they've served to do is further perpetuate the "Non-main event faces don't matter" environment that we've been subjected to for the past few years, and thus their presence is no real improvement to the product.
> 
> Ideally, they should be firmly in the midcard, but they should be booked dominantly over midcard faces. Not squashing them, but always winning. Put them over as a force in the midcard, with midcard faces stepping up to challenge them. The Wyatt Family can save the midcard.


This is also why the brand split was better. Because you could have The Shield on Raw and then have The Wyatt Family on Smackdown and keep them away from each other for years if need be. Eash doing their own thing, and being menaces on their brand having reason to never cross paths all the while making fans pining for it.


----------



## NO!

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

That was a cool vignette. I'm not familiar with anything hes done on NXT, but that was pretty refreshing...


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Dude...this is the first time I've seen Wyatt/Husky since the early days of the Wyatt character in FCW...

...Hoooly shit...

If THAT'S PG for him,and he's been doing THIS kind of stuff all this time...I'm already wanting more!

That legitimately terrified me! IN A GOOD WAY! :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



> I see you like The Ringmaster. What an uncharismatic jobber. That's how you sound.


That's how I SHOULD sound because I wouldn't have tolerated The Ringmaster in main events anymore than I'd tolerate McGillicutty. He shouldn't get pushed until he proves he's not an uncharismatic joke. So far he's EXACTLY the same as he used to be and that isn't going to cut it.

Look at Bray Wyatt, the guy completely turned his image and promo style around and went from being a complete goof to one of the best talents in years. Absolutely NOTHING has changed with McGillicutty, he's still trash just like he was 3 years ago.


----------



## PunkShoot

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

That emma promo was hilarious in that video


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's how I SHOULD sound because I wouldn't have tolerated The Ringmaster in main events anymore than I'd tolerate McGillicutty. He shouldn't get pushed until he proves he's not an uncharismatic joke. So far he's EXACTLY the same as he used to be and that isn't going to cut it.
> 
> Look at Bray Wyatt, the guy completely turned his image and promo style around and went from being a complete goof to one of the best talents in years. Absolutely NOTHING has changed with McGillicutty, he's still trash just like he was 3 years ago.


I have difficulty disagreeing with Pyro now that he's Tyrion Lannister. Bad things happen to those who get on the wrong side of the Imp.


----------



## Spaz350

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> That one was all about Bray, the wwe one made it about all three. Rowan and Harper shouldn't have spoken, other than the chilling Mary had a little lamb bit at the end - standing there in front of a green screen reciting lines didn't work really. Bray feels his lines, Harper needs to be a yeahyeahyeah goon, and keep the lamb mask on Rowan.
> 
> Hell, wwe could market the lamb mask, fans could wear it in the crowd - would be a killer visual. But it would have double meaning when Bray comes out in his butchers apron - leading lambs to their slaughter.


I'm a little iffy about bringing Rowan up, he seems REALLY green still, although Harper carries him well. I just wish they'd let Harper use the big boot as a finisher instead of the discuss clothesline. Look up Brodie Lee Kick on YouTube to see for yourself.


----------



## x78

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



TempestH said:


> Actually, that's what needs to happen for the betterment of the product
> 
> The Wyatt Family SHOULDN'T be doing the same thing that the Shield are doing. Every stable doesn't HAVE to be a "biggest threat to the company". They shouldn't be thrown into the main event scene right away because then there's nowhere to go but down and we'd just complain that they've been "buried"
> 
> HOWEVER, if all they do is squash Zack Ryder or whomever for the first few weeks and then immediately go into a feud with a main eventer, all they've served to do is further perpetuate the "Non-main event faces don't matter" environment that we've been subjected to for the past few years, and thus their presence is no real improvement to the product.
> 
> Ideally, they should be firmly in the midcard, but they should be booked dominantly over midcard faces. Not squashing them, but always winning. Put them over as a force in the midcard, with midcard faces stepping up to challenge them. The Wyatt Family can save the midcard.


Normally I would agree but, like Ambrose, Wyatt is a main-event level talent. And unlike Ambrose, Wyatt is heavily gimmick-based and intimidation-based, so they really need to establish him straight away or his character will end up looking like a joke. TBH I'm really not sure what Wyatt's longevity will be because of this, someone like Ambrose would have made it to the top even if he'd started off feuding with Hornswoggle but Wyatt really needs the rub and proper booking to make his character work. There are plenty of guys in NXT who could be used to beef up the midcard, Wyatt is a different level of talent and the kind that really needs a strong push straight away. I'd argue he needs it a lot more than The Shield did.


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Personally, I'd have actually done it the same way as they did on NXT. Have Bray Wyatt debut, then debut the family after a few weeks. I know they initially did that because Wyatt was injured for a while, but it was still a good way to do it.


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I like the idea someone had about people in the crowd wearing lamb masks but I think it'd be cooler if plants were the ones wearing them. If they're gonna go with Wyatt being a pseudo-cult leader they'd have more meaning if people just started showing up wearing them as a sign of their devotion. It'd be like Punk shaving people's heads but a lot darker in my opinion.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



PoisonMouse said:


> Personally, I'd have actually done it the same way as they did on NXT. Have Bray Wyatt debut, then debut the family after a few weeks. I know they initially did that because Wyatt was injured for a while, but it was still a good way to do it.


That's how I saw it happening as well. Like "if this guy wasn't dangerous enough, shit, there's more?"


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

always felt husky had that old school quality of a wrestler who became his character rather than nowadays where it feels like wrestlers are ppl pretending to be wrestlers


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

The previous videos posted dont work anymore.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's how I SHOULD sound because I wouldn't have tolerated The Ringmaster in main events anymore than I'd tolerate McGillicutty. He shouldn't get pushed until he proves he's not an uncharismatic joke. So far he's EXACTLY the same as he used to be and that isn't going to cut it.
> 
> Look at Bray Wyatt, the guy completely turned his image and promo style around and went from being a complete goof to one of the best talents in years. Absolutely NOTHING has changed with McGillicutty, he's still trash just like he was 3 years ago.


Wyatt was never a goof, the only goofy thing about him was his name, his promo ability was still decent.


----------



## DJ2334

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Can't fucking wait. I've been waiting for this guy to debut for a long time.


----------



## JayBird3993

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I'm actually really excited about his debut! I really liked him in Nexus. I thought his physic made him stand out from the rest in a odd but peculiar way.


----------



## Itami

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Haven't followed too much of his stuff on NXT but that promo was awesome. Great gimmick.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Shazayum said:


> Wyatt was never a goof, the only goofy thing about him was his name, his promo ability was still decent.


@5:09 in - Husky Harris on Cowboy Boots -


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> @5:09 in - Husky Harris on Cowboy Boots -


LOL damn, he didn't steer too far from what's he's always been.


----------



## Combat Analyst

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I'm glad. Vignette was creepy. Hope they put him on Smackdown, They need an injection in talent.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I was wondering what the big deal was about a name I had never heard of...but in browsing this thread I remembered I haven't watched NXT. With the hype that's following him I hope he's that good.

I don't remember seeing any vignette, though.

Edit: Nevermind. I was doing dishes while that was going on so I didn't think much of it. I re-watched it just now and it seems interesting.


----------



## Burnshen

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



x78 said:


> I've been looking for it, the only one I can find online is on Dailymotion on the full show upload.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x105194_wwe-nxt-5-22-13-full-show-hq_sport?search_algo=2
> 
> About 22:50 in. One of the best vignettes I've ever seen.


Thanks for that, I'm not going to sleep anytime soon now.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> So far he's EXACTLY the same as he used to be and that isn't going to cut it.


He's a much better worker than he used to be. He also showed a lot of good character work in NXT. Personally, I don't think this Heyman guy thing is the right gimmick for him; but he's improved a ton since Nexus 2.0.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I don't know who these guys are(I don't follow NXT, FCW, or any of that stuff), so I was pretty confused as to what the vignette was about at first, but after watching it again, I thought it was really cool. Hopefully WWE doesn't mess this up and continues to make it interesting......

......Of course, we all know they'll probably just be jobbed out to Cena.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

OMG
OMG
OMG
OMG

CANT WAIT!! :mark:


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Promo if anyone missed it.


----------



## Sandow_hof

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



The Enforcer said:


> I don't typically get excited about anything that happens in wrestling but this definitely got me amped up. Wyatt has the potential to make as much of an impact as the Shield if they don't lose focus with the push. That vignette was great and if you've never seen any of Bray's work you're in for a real treat.
> 
> I am a little surprised they're bringing Harper and Rowan up already though. Harper is defintely ready, provided he doesn't say 'yeah' 400 times a match like he does in NXT, but Rowan doesn't have a lot going for him other than the look. I guess if they're just going to be Wyatt's henchmen for a while it doesn't really matter.


I hope he doesn't stop dying ya! It's creepy and adds to the character!!


----------



## karkar

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

He will be fired soon. Looks very very bland & boring.


----------



## etched Chaos

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



karkar said:


> He will be fired soon. Looks very very bland & boring.


Don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## Sandow_hof

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



karkar said:


> He will be fired soon. Looks very very bland & boring.


U gotta be kidding me!!!! Bray Wyatt and the family is the best the in the wwe universe


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



karkar said:


> He will be fired soon. Looks very very bland & boring.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Ive never seen a match or promo from Wyatt but judging from that vignette he is far from bland or boring. You seems to have created an account to either troll or something.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

:mark:

FUCK YES! Finally another reason to start watching Raw again. That vignette was awesome.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Anyone else think it was Daniel Bryan in the beginning :lol almost thought it was going to be a bears video.


----------



## NO!

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



SoupBro said:


> Anyone else think it was Daniel Bryan in the beginning :lol almost thought it was going to be a bears video.


If anything, the lamb mask made me think of Bryan. It was a nice touch though.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

That video was fucking awesome and creepy as hell. Can't wait.


----------



## HeliWolf

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Kids are going to be needing a lot of parental guidance pretty soon.


----------



## Downboy

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I started watching NXT because of Wyatt. When I first realized he was Husky Harris it blew my damn mind. He's got future WWE Champ written all over him. I love everything he does with this character.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

All I got to say is, Its about time he debuts. His gimmick is too good for NXT. Besides those lamb masks are creepy. I wonder if the family will wear them on TV? Wyatt found his character, and I can't wait for the debut.


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Warrior said:


> All I got to say is, Its about time he debuts. His gimmick is too good for NXT. Besides those lamb masks are creepy. I wonder if the family will wear them.


Haven't really watched NXT in a year..i seen some of this guys promos on Youtube and i'm impressed.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Apex Predator said:


> Haven't really watched NXT in a year..i seen some of this guys promos on Youtube and i'm impressed.


Yeah, he got the character down really good. Major improvement from his days as Husky Harris.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

pretty funny vignette. not sure WWE needs another comedy stable tho.

brodus and sweet T more believable as "eater of worlds" btw.


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Warrior said:


> Yeah, he got the character down really good. Major improvement from his days as Husky Harris.


You mean.."The Army Tank with a Ferrari Engine". Seems like WWE is on a role with (Repackaging) talents. First Fandango now Bray Wyatt. Now Vince is Tweeting. :clap


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



CamillePunk said:


> pretty funny vignette. *not sure WWE needs another comedy stable tho.*
> 
> brodus and sweet T more believable as "eater of worlds" btw.


:kobe


----------



## Jim Force

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Be afraid. Be very afraid.


----------



## Allur

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Oh man, I wasn't paying attention and must've missed it. What was it like?

//Okay, found it on WWE.com. Glad he gets to keep the GOAT theme.


----------



## Hydra

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Man this has tons and tons of potential. PLEASE WWE don't fuck this up. I can see this as being amazing. I legit marked at the vignette on RAW and I don't even watch NXT.


----------



## Mr Poifect

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

:mark:


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

He's been teasing his debut for awhile so I kind of just shrugged at his Twitter post today. Did a double take when that promo aired. Very hyped.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



CamillePunk said:


> pretty funny vignette. not sure *WWE needs another comedy stable tho.*
> 
> brodus and sweet T more believable as "eater of worlds" btw.


LOL


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Fuck yeah, haven't watched him in NXT( since I never watch) but his gimmick looks awesome. Something to look forward too. How's his ring work?


----------



## Art Vandaley

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

That was simply epic, worth all the wait.


----------



## Cardiac Crusher

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Husky Harris =D


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



MVP_HHH_RKO said:


> Fuck yeah, haven't watched him in NXT( since I never watch) but his gimmick looks awesome. Something to look forward too. How's his ring work?


Pretty decent actually. He's not going to have any 5 star matches but his moveset is relatively unique and he hits everything with a lot of force. Very agile for a big guy too. Check out his finisher on YT if you can find it. He drags his opponent out of the corner like he's dancing with them, kisses their forehead, and hits a spinning complete shot. Really creepy but fits the gimmick perfectly.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



The Enforcer said:


> Pretty decent actually. He's not going to have any 5 star matches but his moveset is relatively unique and he hits everything with a lot of force. Very agile for a big guy too. Check out his finisher on YT if you can find it.* He drags his opponent out of the corner like he's dancing with them, kisses their forehead, and hits a spinning complete shot. Really creepy but fits the gimmick perfectly*.


Although I fear that's going to be taken out of his arsenal because of that dancing moron.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



The Enforcer said:


> Pretty decent actually. He's not going to have any 5 star matches but his moveset is relatively unique and he hits everything with a lot of force. Very agile for a big guy too. Check out his finisher on YT if you can find it. He drags his opponent out of the corner like he's dancing with them, kisses their forehead, and hits a spinning complete shot. Really creepy but fits the gimmick perfectly.


Suits the gimmick perfectly. Damn wish I knew that was his gimmick previously would have defiantly checked it out.

Can't wait for him debut.


----------



## kanefan08

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

That mask looked like the one in the Horror movie called "You're Next" that comes out in a few months. not bad.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Bray Wyatt ends the streak. Wrestlemania 30. New Orleans.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

:mark: oh my god oh my god oh my god :mark: 

What else can I say but about damn time... WWE superstars..... _Run_


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Although I fear that's going to be taken out of his arsenal because of that dancing moron.


You're gonna have to be more specific. I can think of about 5 dancing morons on the main roster right now.

Fandango stopped using it pretty abruptly so hopefully that's a sign they're gonna keep letting him use it. He's too interesting to use something as boring as the running senton and a few people already use the chokeslam.


----------



## Heel Green Ranger

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Fat Kid Reacts To Bray Wyatt.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

did Bray gain weight?


----------



## BIGFOOT

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Is this what gets you guys excited in 2013?

Fuck.


----------



## Norb Jr

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*










That promo was awesome, really looking forward to his debut. I hope he will still sit in his rocking chair at the top of the stage like he does on NXT.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Genuinely excited for this. AWESOME promo and just an awesome character in general. Really looking forward to seeing how they transition what they've done with him on NXT to the big leagues on Raw.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Definitely :mark: for this promo. I hope he debuts at Payback in Chicago. Would be some epic shit.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Very happy to see this. Wyatt has been the highlight of NXT for as long as he's been around. Equally happy to see that he might keep the theme and that he's bringing Harper and Rowan with him.

With Punk's return, Bryan's push, and The Shield - Raw might finally get out of the gutter.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I just really hope they dont screw up this gimmick, but knowing wwe, I´m pretty sure they will. 
Yes I know, its a bit cynical, but with the today´s wwe you get cynical easily.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Jericho vs Punk.... Wyatt family attack, Chicago crowd will create villains out of them.


----------



## Lilou

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I am well up for this, I never really liked Husky Harris, but when I first saw the Bray Wyatt vignettes, I absolutely loved them. He's really come into his own on nxt, so hopefully they allow him to showcase that.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Incredible promo.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

They used the same music that he had in NXT in the promo and the promo was legitimately creepy and exactly everything that has made the Wyatt character work.

I can't wait for the Wyatt family to debut, as long as they keep everything the same as NXT just on a bigger stage.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Imagine the promo encounters if they start feuding with The Shield :mark:


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



DSOHT said:


> Let's see what Tyrion complains about now.


He'll go with the "he'll never win a World Title" complaint for several months. :side:


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I marked out for that promo, Wyatt, Harper and Rowan, all 3 of those guys have talent. I would love to see The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family :mark:


----------



## SOSheamus

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Rowan isn't near ring ready.


Thats no problem. Reigns is green. They can protect him in the ring in tag matches by having either Bray or Harper work the majority. Or even just keep him out of it in a match capacity all together and just work the bodyguard/ follower role for a while. They didn't throw Big E into matches straight away.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

So Bray Wyatt is finally arriving soon well all you marks are happy now and will be creaming yourselves over his main roster debut

But my god all these NXT debuts onto the main roster at the same time can't be good they will all get lost in the shuffle. And what about Paige dammit she should already be on the main roster she is ready and she would bring that dead divas division back to life. WWE really does fuck up everything


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



SonoShion said:


> Imagine the promo encounters if they start feuding with The Shield :mark:


Wyatt vs. Ambrose would be insane, and the Family vs. Rollins/Reigns wouldn't be far behind. :mark:

I'm not sure WWE will go with a heel/heel feud but the potential is huge. 

Bring up KO and align him with Cesaro. Now the tag division is really rolling. Although, a heel/heel/heel tag fued might be pushing it.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> But my god all these NXT debuts onto the main roster at the same time can't be good.


Actually, it's the best thing that can ever happen and the timing is perfectly right. Pretty sure new several stars will be made at WM30. You have the Wyatt family coming, you have The Shield dominating for half a year now, a returning CM Punk, Ziggler as the WHC, Daniel Bryan most likely getting a huge push, it's incredible. THE TIME IS NOW.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Urgh, I went to bed and fucking missed it, I'd have been drooling at my keyboard, thank god the link has been posted here. IT LOOKED AMAZING, holy fuck yay more segments to watch on Raw, taking my total up to 5 :mark:


----------



## JY57

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

damn I missed this.

finally they are hyping Wyatt debut


----------



## Rankles75

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So Bray Wyatt is finally arriving soon well all you marks are happy now and will be creaming yourselves over his main roster debut
> 
> But my god all these NXT debuts onto the main roster at the same time can't be good they will all get lost in the shuffle. And what about Paige dammit she should already be on the main roster she is ready and she would bring that dead divas division back to life. WWE really does fuck up everything


I'm as big a Paige fan as anyone but she's not old enough to be called up yet, a fact that has been mentioned several times on these forums over the last year or so.... :no:

Expect her to be called up late this year or early next....


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

the Saviour of pro wrestling is coming, that is what i thought when i saw the promo thank god!


----------



## rockdig1228

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Apex Predator said:


> You mean.."The Army Tank with a Ferrari Engine". Seems like WWE is on a role with (Repackaging) talents. First Fandango now Bray Wyatt. Now Vince is Tweeting. :clap


In an interview Jericho did after his NXT appearance, he mentioned that Wyatt came up with the character himself. Based on other things said about developmental, it looks like the talent has a big say in their initial gimmicks which is refreshing to hear.

Now on the other hand, I firmly believe the Fandango gimmick is a terrible idea... but Johnny Curtis completely committed to it and has been outstanding to watch.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So Bray Wyatt is finally arriving soon well all you marks are happy now and will be creaming yourselves over his main roster debut
> 
> But my god all these NXT debuts onto the main roster at the same time can't be good they will all get lost in the shuffle. And what about Paige dammit she should already be on the main roster she is ready and she would bring that dead divas division back to life. WWE really does fuck up everything


All these nxt debuts can be really good. They all have chemistry from wrestling and getting to know each other for years.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

lol at Paige 'saving the division' she's good, but let's not think WWE will actually do something and she'll do much outside of tagging against the Bellas.

ANYWAY THIS IS BRAY'S TIME.


----------



## 21 - 1

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I'll cry myself to sleep if WWE fuck this up.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

All these talents to the main roster so quickly may not be the best decision. I only say that as these talents are all booked as midcard heels and most don't even have a direction now. We've got Cena/Sheamus/Orton/Jericho as the main event babyfaces. The roster is made up of main event faces and midcard heels. Someone messed up somewhere..


----------



## RobVanJam

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

This promo was amazing, like some others I never tune into Nxt so didn't know much about this character but because of the promo I've done a lot of watching on YouTube...now I'm just as excited as any of you! 

Please debut soon and save us!


----------



## J.S.

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Alduin is debuting soon? 

Tough gimmick.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

The Eater of Worlds? I'd hate to be saddled with that mess of words.


----------



## BelieveintheShield

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

They should feud with Bo Dallas and beat the crap out of him


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Shit just got real.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Cannot wait, loved the vignette.


----------



## etched Chaos

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

If the Family feuds with the Shield you could go nuts with the collateral damage it'd create. I'd love it if they feuded and basically the whole of WWE ended up under siege as these two heel factions waged war.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Rowan isn't near ring ready.


That's why he's in a three man stable and not the main focus.


----------



## LegendSeeker

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Hey with talks of Daniel Bryan turning heel, you guys think that Bryan may join the family. You know cause Bray may sweet talk him about not being a weak link and all that


----------



## x78

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



LegendSeeker said:


> Hey with talks of Daniel Bryan turning heel, you guys think that Bryan may join the family. You know cause Bray may sweet talk him about not being a weak link and all that


That would probably be the worst possible thing that could happen.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Heel Green Ranger said:


> Fat Kid Reacts To Bray Wyatt.


Tyrion?


----------



## Fact

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I hope they get a decent feud to start with.


----------



## Hawksea

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Who?


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



LegendSeeker said:


> Hey with talks of Daniel Bryan turning heel, you guys think that Bryan may join the family. You know cause Bray may sweet talk him about not being a weak link and all that


Bryan does not even slightly suit this stable in any way.


----------



## TheFranticJane

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



BelieveintheShield said:


> They should feud with Bo Dallas and beat the crap out of him


Somehow I don't think Vince is going to let a 12 year old girl get the shit kicked out of her on live TV.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Stanford said:


> Tyrion?


Guess again.


----------



## JigsawKrueger

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



etched Chaos said:


> If the Family feuds with the Shield you could go nuts with the collateral damage it'd create. I'd love it if they feuded and basically the whole of WWE ended up under siege as these two heel factions waged war.


:mark: 
:mark: 
:mark:


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

That promo was just so well, well done. Even for people who haven't watched NXT or heard of the Wyatt Family, I'd imagine they would HAVE to be intrigued by that. Awesome stuff.

If there's one thing that WWE has ALWAYS done consistently well, it's putting together video packages. Whether for an upcoming match, a return or a debut, it's top fucking notch every time.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



adrian_zombo said:


> That promo was just so well, well done. Even for people who haven't watched NXT or heard of the Wyatt Family, I'd imagine they would HAVE to be intrigued by that. Awesome stuff.
> 
> If there's one thing that WWE has ALWAYS done consistently well, it's putting together video packages. Whether for an upcoming match, a return or a debut, it's top fucking notch every time.


I agree. Is there a reason why the best content in terms of booking and character development is in FCW instead of on Raw and Smackdown where the booking is bland, repetitive, and half assed?


----------



## Pratchett

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



etched Chaos said:


> If the Family feuds with the Shield you could go nuts with the collateral damage it'd create. I'd love it if they feuded and basically the whole of WWE ended up under siege as these two heel factions waged war.


This would indeed be awesome. The potential for so much chaos and so many shaken up and redone storylines.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

FUCKING EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *FUCK!!!!!*

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

The goatface creeps me out. :argh: .. Run ..


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Love this gimmick, but do we really need more heels?


----------



## Hypno

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I legitimately cannot wait for his debut. One of the best gimmicks in years and I hope WWE executes it as well, if not better, than they are doing with The Shield.

Also, just found this, it's pretty incredible:


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

The Wyatt family vs Shield like people have stated would be awesome. These guys need to be introduced to take over the dominance of the WWE, as The Shield have to battle to keep their dominance. Anyone who gets in these factions way, will get the shit beaten out of them.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Why is everyone flipping shit? Aside from his tweet, what have I missed?


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



DatKidMog said:


> Why is everyone flipping shit? Aside from his tweet, what have I missed?


----------



## TheUMBRAE

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

The King of the Jungle promo from NXT
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv4lh5_bray-wyatt-s-lets-play-a-game-promo_sport#.UaTMzPXXTQs


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I don't see this gimmick getting very far/over on the main roster, tbh.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Hypno said:


> I legitimately cannot wait for his debut. One of the best gimmicks in years and I hope WWE executes it as well, if not better, than they are doing with The Shield.
> 
> Also, just found this, it's pretty incredible:


When did he have that as his theme??


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Next Mick Foley right there. Sucks that its PG cause this gimmick will never reach its full potential but I'm loving it so far.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Can't wait now omfg :mark:


----------



## Hypno

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



THA_WRESTER said:


> When did he have that as his theme??


He didn't, it's purely a song done by a wrestling fan band.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

And for those who are saying that his character won't work out because the show is "PG" is delusional. If you haven't noticed the content is getting edgier for instance, Ryback telling the fans that he'll bring them all to the morgue,and calling himself satan this last monday on raw. On top of that,it seems like the comical show that once was WWE is starting to fade away from existence. Bray Wyatt will succeed as he is the one who will bring a new darker side to WWE Programming. You can tell just by his latest promo that they don't have any plans to tone his character down. #WYATT RULES lolol.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



mblonde09 said:


> I don't see this gimmick getting very far/over on the main roster, tbh.


Do you have an actual reason or was that drive-by cynicism?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



THA_WRESTER said:


> And for those who are saying that his character won't work out because the show is "PG" is delusional. If you haven't noticed the content is getting edgier for instance, Ryback telling the fans that he'll bring them all to the morgue,and calling himself satan this last monday on raw. On top of that,it seems like the comical show that once was WWE is starting to fade away from existence. Bray Wyatt will succeed as he is the one who will bring a new darker side to WWE Programming. You can tell just by his latest promo that they don't have any plans to tone his character down. #WYATT RULES lolol.


The actual reason his character won't work is because Vince will get bored of it after 5 weeks and relegate him to job duty for no reason.


----------



## Murph

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

He'll be a big success, it's an intriguing character that will draw good heat.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

If his character gets as much time and attention that he does in NXT and they develop him as well as they have done in NXT then I will splooge all over my tv when he debuts on the show and we see this progression. Fantastic stuff. Just goes to show that with the right gimmick and writing behind you someone as bad as Husky Harris can go on to be a fantastic talent and get people excitied. WWE, just when you think about giving it up and losing all hope they pull out a doozy of a teaser trailer to get you excited again. :clap

I shall enjoy this wait and his debut and hope, pray to Wyatt that they don't fuck him up. :cuss: These guys coming through are the future of the WWE and I would love to see more of the NXT guys coming through but not too quick that it leaves NXT high and dry.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

So... are people into this guy because of the gimmick or because of his wrestling ability? Just curious.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Gimmick and promo work. That's his strong suit, which, as a pro wrestler, it should be and needs to be. 

More Wyatt's and less Axel's, WWE. Please.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

So hilarious how butthurt people are over Axel, a guy who's been back for 8 days total. Get over it already.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Gimmick and promo work. That's his strong suit, which, as a pro wrestler, it should be and needs to be.
> 
> More Wyatt's and less Axel's, WWE. Please.


Except Axel sucks as a wrestler and Wyatt is actually pretty good.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Eulonzo said:


> So... are people into this guy because of the gimmick or because of his wrestling ability? Just curious.


Well, if its any consolation, I liked him when he was Husky Harris.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Eulonzo said:


> So... are people into this guy because of the gimmick or because of his wrestling ability? Just curious.


Both. His promos and gimmick are fantastic, and he's an agile big man who's fun to watch in the ring.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



King Bebe said:


> Well, if its any consolation, I liked him when he was Husky Harris.





Ithil said:


> Both. His promos and gimmick are fantastic, and he's an agile big man who's fun to watch in the ring.


Aah, thanks.

I saw his match with Jericho and thought he was alright. Anyone have some video links to his best promos? That vignette was awesome. I've known who he is for months but I watch enough wrestling that I kinda've don't watch that much NXT to know alot.


----------



## Damien

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I love his theme music and his whole gimmick, things are going to get fun!


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Looks like Duck Dynasty meets Wrong Turn.


----------



## Jacare

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

He will always live in Bo Dallas' shadow.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Eulonzo said:


> Aah, thanks.
> 
> I saw his match with Jericho and thought he was alright. Anyone have some video links to his best promos? That vignette was awesome. I've known who he is for months but I watch enough wrestling that I kinda've don't watch that much NXT to know alot.


His debut promo in FCW:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD3-dWA-JG4&

His debut promo on NXT:
http://youtu.be/dqz-3B-Uzc8?t=22m8s

His return promo on NXT after an injury, which I can't find a link of right now, but it was excellent.

His King of the Jungle promo:
http://youtu.be/Hr10Z3KVs9c?t=12s




Jacare said:


> He will always live in Bo Dallas' shadow.


Now now, Bo's misshapen head may cast a large shadow, but Bray is quite simply the larger man.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Day later and still excited for him. Have watched the vignette a couple more times, gonna be interesting to see how this character or gimmick translates to Raw.


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

All thats left is getting Ohno on the roster with Cesaro.


----------



## x78

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Eulonzo said:


> Aah, thanks.
> 
> I saw his match with Jericho and thought he was alright. Anyone have some video links to his best promos? That vignette was awesome. I've known who he is for months but I watch enough wrestling that I kinda've don't watch that much NXT to know alot.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Just seen the vignette, fuck, I'm pumped, that was some fucked up looking promo.

Can't wait for his debut.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Heard a lot of good things about Wyatt, if it's anything like Ambrose and the talk of him I'll be impressed. By the looks of it his selling point is his gimmick - good to see more people on the roster with interesting gimmicks (Y)

Who are these two with him? His family? Are they just jobbers?


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I've just watched the promo again, and the only negatives I can say about it are that they let Harper and Rowan talk. It's not a major issue, but I feel they should be kept as the silent killers who abide by whatever Wyatt tells them. They've been doing a decent job on NXT, especially Harper who is an absolute beast. On the other hand, I get a dysfunctional family vibe, something along the lines of Texas Chainsaw Massacre meets Deliverance, with Max Cady as the leader.

If they let Wyatt cut promos like he does in NXT, then I see no reason why more people will catch on with this character. I see some ridiculous cop outs like 'it's PG he'll never catch on', but Mankind (who I see some slightly warped similarities with Wyatt) at his most deranged was a big player in PG era WWF. Either way, I've been anticipating the debut of this guy for months, and is probably the guy I will look for first when I tune in.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

^I've said the same thing - Harper and Rowan shouldn't have talked, outside of the singing at the end. They just didn't really pull it off, there was no menace to their words. Now NXT might have blew it by never having them talk and thus not knowing how to go about it in character. But Harper expecially goes from mindless yeahyeahyeah rambling in NXT to wholly understandable and over-enunciating in this promo. It was obvious that Rowan and Harper were reciting their lines in front of the green screen. If they were mute the whole promo, except for the singing at the end - it would have been perfect.

As it was, I think they're changing the characters a bit. Rowan and Harper are not going to be monster drones, but the working class stiffs beaten down and bent over by the system, treated like work horses and not people. So Bray finds them and empowers them to "walk upright" again. 

Rowan dresses like a garbage man, Harper like a trucker and Bray with the Butchers Apron. It's like Bray is a Working Class Messiah type now. 

If they look to add one more to the stable, maybe a character of a fast food worker or something - Corey Graves, Mike Dalton or Enzo Amore would all seem to fit. Smaller guys who could be the work rate guy of the faction. Graves would be ideal, but he deserves bigger and better than such a role. Dalton could fit and a McDonalds assistant manager who speaks in corporate soundbytes, with a really forced smile that never leaves his face and really busts his ass and takes his job seriously because one day he wants to work his way up to manager - but he's been assistant manager for seven years sorta deal.


----------



## x78

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^I've said the same thing - Harper and Rowan shouldn't have talked, outside of the singing at the end. They just didn't really pull it off, there was no menace to their words. Now NXT might have blew it by never having them talk and thus not knowing how to go about it in character. But Harper expecially goes from mindless yeahyeahyeah rambling in NXT to wholly understandable and over-enunciating in this promo. It was obvious that Rowan and Harper were reciting their lines in front of the green screen. If they were mute the whole promo, except for the singing at the end - it would have been perfect.


Harper cut a promo on WWE.com in the build up for that NXT Royal Rumble tournament and nailed it, he came across as a murderous psycho so he can pull off speaking. I'm not sure why the vignette wasn't like that, other than the fact that maybe they don't want to overdo things too early on. I'm hoping that the future vignettes will become darker and more intense. Agree that Rowan shouldn't have spoken, especially when they have been pushing him as some sort of mentally impaired guy in NXT.


----------



## Walter_White

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Looking forward to Wyatt's debut, now just have to wait for Ohno and Adrian Neville to be bought up and RAW should be pretty impressive again. 

SIDE NOTE: I'm getting sick of WWE Youtube videos not being available in my country!


----------



## Nuski

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Glad he's getting called, been a fan from his first promo!


----------



## Sandow_hof

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Walter_White said:


> Looking forward to Wyatt's debut, now just have to wait for Ohno and Adrian Neville to be bought up and RAW should be pretty impressive again.
> 
> SIDE NOTE: I'm getting sick of WWE Youtube videos not being available in my country!


Ohno should join the shield simple to hide his physique under the shields corsets!! Next batch of wrestlers to b brought up should be Ohno, Kruger, and the ascension! Ascension should align with taker and have them help with takers part time schedule and revenge on the shield!


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

If you tame down the Wyatt character it just looks like a sad attempt at making creepy country horror film villain number 184378734787

and that pisses me off.


----------



## jarrelka

*The moment we have all been waiting for. Bray Wyatt Vignettes*

Ladies and gentlemen, the most talented guy on nxt is here. Bray Wyatt is on his way to raw.

Heres the vignette from last nights raw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xb_R6vHUB4w

How do you think he will debut? 

What kind of feud/storyline would you want to see him in?

I cant fucking wait, this man is talented! :mark


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: The moment we have all been waiting for. Bray Wyatt Vignettes*

Think there is a topic on this already mate, but i can't wait :mark:


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: The moment we have all been waiting for. Bray Wyatt Vignettes*



DatKidMog said:


> Think there is a topic on this already mate, but i can't wait :mark:


yes I saw that lol Yeah cant wait too! Mod delete this thread sorry!


----------



## pUnK bRooKs

*Re: The moment we have all been waiting for. Bray Wyatt Vignettes*

Yes. That music alone is the best thing in the company right now.


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: The moment we have all been waiting for. Bray Wyatt Vignettes*

I know it's an unpopular opinion around here, but I'm pretty optimistic about the future of WWE... Lotta good guys debuting, new writers, sprinkling in a couple returns and a couple part timers, and a big wrestlmania on the horizon.... I think it's gonna be good.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: The moment we have all been waiting for. Bray Wyatt Vignettes*



Dudechi said:


> I know it's an unpopular opinion around here, but I'm pretty optimistic about the future of WWE... Lotta good guys debuting, new writers, sprinkling in a couple returns and a couple part timers, and a big wrestlmania on the horizon.... I think it's gonna be good.


This is what ive been saying all along whilst the rest are complaining. Im telling you the wwe has never had this much talent EVER! Not the attitude era not the ruthless agression era not before that not fucking ever. Cena,Punk,Orton,Bryan,Kane,Henry,Ziggler,Ambrose,Rollins,Reigns,Sandow,Rhodes,Jericho,Del rio and so many more. All of these guys are extremly wellrounded (yeah del rio cant talk but still) Theres some sick talent in todays wwe that for sure.


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: The moment we have all been waiting for. Bray Wyatt Vignettes*

Was hoping they'd debut him alone and bring the family in later, but it looks like it'll be all of them judging by the vignette. Marked the fuck out regardless.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: The moment we have all been waiting for. Bray Wyatt Vignettes*

Am I the only one who has no idea who the fuck this is? Can someone explain to me what's so great about him?


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: The moment we have all been waiting for. Bray Wyatt Vignettes*



jarrelka said:


> This is what ive been saying all along whilst the rest are complaining. Im telling you the wwe has never had this much talent EVER! Not the attitude era not the ruthless agression era not before that not fucking ever. Cena,Punk,Orton,Bryan,Kane,Henry,Ziggler,Ambrose,Rollins,Reigns,Sandow,Rhodes,Jericho,Del rio and so many more. All of these guys are extremly wellrounded (yeah del rio cant talk but still) Theres some sick talent in todays wwe that for sure.


There is a well rounded roster, and obviously everyone isn't going to like every wrestler.

Would I like some more complex storylines? Sure. But if they shake up the writers in conjunction with all the new guys added to the current roster.... I think it could be pretty interesting.


----------



## JusticeWaffle

*Re: The moment we have all been waiting for. Bray Wyatt Vignettes*



Like A Boss said:


> Am I the only one who has no idea who the fuck this is? Can someone explain to me what's so great about him?


Its his character and promo work that has generated his popularity, just do a quick Youtube search of Bray Wyatt promos.
He also does a good job of incorporating his character into his matches.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: The moment we have all been waiting for. Bray Wyatt Vignettes*



floyd2386 said:


> Was hoping they'd debut him alone and bring the family in later, but it looks like it'll be all of them judging by the vignette. Marked the fuck out regardless.


I dont even want to see the retardfamily. Just have him be himself like he was in the begining.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: The moment we have all been waiting for. Bray Wyatt Vignettes*



Like A Boss said:


> Am I the only one who has no idea who the fuck this is? Can someone explain to me what's so great about him?


Ive never seen someone play a character as well as Bray Wyatt, the way he cuts a promo disturbs me for real. Like I would be scared if I saw him in person not even the undertaker makes me feel that way.


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: The moment we have all been waiting for. Bray Wyatt Vignettes*



Like A Boss said:


> Am I the only one who has no idea who the fuck this is? Can someone explain to me what's so great about him?


He's interesting because he's pulling off The hardest thing to do in wrestling which is to have an actual eccentric character that is believable to adults who know better.... Like back when mankind started... He was believable even when you know it's an act.

A lot of guys try to pull off crazy/creepy/dark and it's obviously horseshit.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*






You can tell he's toned down his accent. Great vignette. I want to see the Wyatt Family confront the Shield by year end.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

"Cool, fresh meat"

:cena2 :vince


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Can someone link me to his NXT stuff? I wanna see the evolution of his gimmick (sheep masks, etc.) since i missed it the first time.


----------



## BKelly237

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

A creepy inbred ******* hick gimmick? Yup, that's sure to get over :vince


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Beatles123 said:


> Can someone link me to his NXT stuff? I wanna see the evolution of his gimmick (sheep masks, etc.) since i missed it the first time.


Sure.

His first ever vignette as Bray Wyatt.






Bray Wyatt quotes Danzig's "Mother"


----------



## JusticeWaffle

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I can't wait for Wyatt, absolutely love his character.

Only concern is his in ring quality, I haven't seen him use a great variety of moves that would be required for longer matches. This may be due to that most of his matches have been squashes.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Really excited to see him debut. His character is awesome and they need to make a big impact like the Shield did.


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


>


:mark: 

Can't wait for his debut. Finally something to look forward to with the WWE.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Have many of you watched the vignette atleast a dozen times like me lol. The music and just everything made it so perfect. 

What's the whole thing about walking Upright.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



SoupBro said:


> Have many of you watched the vignette atleast a dozen times like me lol. The music and just everything made it so perfect.
> 
> What's the whole thing about walking Upright.


I think it means at first they lost and hunched but now they are found and standing tall?  That's my best stab at it lol.

Also, I want to see him redo THIS promo exactly with the Danzig quote and everything on the main roster.


----------



## Slider575

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I am really interested in who he will be feuding with first, really excited about his character. These types of heels are the best kinds


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Bray Wyatt and The Family gives me a SES but WAYY creepier and more cult like feel to it.


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Don't watch FCW, never saw any of his work there but i have to say that promo was epic. Probably one of the best since Sean O'Haire's devil's advocate bits.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: The moment we have all been waiting for. Bray Wyatt Vignettes*

Theres already a topic on this OP. And to be honest this Bray Wyatt and the Wyatt family look like they suck I dont think they will make it on the main roster they will be jobbing out to low card talent or dancing with the likes of Brodus Clay and Sweet T


----------



## chaos4

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

that guy reminds me of the crazy Al Snow!!


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

My one fear is Lawler, the way he reacted and talking about him trending (I was also bugged that he was acting like he didn't know him, I know he was adding mystery to him but when you acknowledge everyone else knows who he is it feels weird) didn't work with the character in my mind, in fact the clean shiny RAW doesn't feel like it would suit him as opposed to the lower budget FCW/ NXT.

I'm just having bad images of Wyatt creepily dancing and Lawler going "This man is definitely 5 quarters short of a nickel, you know I hear in the Civil War his family fought for the East. He's so ugly mice jump on stools when he walks in. I bet he's a slut like AJ." and Cole laughing and them having a side discussion for a few minutes while Wyatt does his stuff.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: The moment we have all been waiting for. Bray Wyatt Vignettes*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Theres already a topic on this OP. And to be honest this Bray Wyatt and the Wyatt family look like they suck I dont think they will make it on the main roster they will be jobbing out to low card talent or dancing with the likes of Brodus Clay and Sweet T


You do know saying things like this is why there are a lot of people here who don't take you seriously right?


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



SoupBro said:


> Have many of you watched the vignette atleast a dozen times like me lol. The music and just everything made it so perfect.
> 
> What's the whole thing about walking Upright.


Bray is talking about it in the first 35 seconds - basically he finds the broken working class stiff poisoned by society, defeated to the point of (figuratively) crawling around on their hands and knees being tricked by lies that if they just work hard enough they too can live the dream, marginalized and overlooked like worker ants or beasts of burden by the ownership class; by the shiny happy people to who these working class folks are basically invisible or part of the scenery.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: The moment we have all been waiting for. Bray Wyatt Vignettes*

I'll just repeat what I said in the other thread cause it does concern me, I love the character but I feel it worked in the low budget, Indy-esque FCW/ NXT as opposed to the clean shiny RAW/ SD.

I'm also having bad images of Wyatt creepily dancing and Lawler going "This man is definitely 5 quarters short of a nickel, you know I hear in the Civil War his family fought for the East. He's so ugly mice jump on stools when he walks in. I bet he's a slut like AJ." and Cole laughing and them having a side discussion for a few minutes while Wyatt does his stuff.


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



SoupBro said:


> Have many of you watched the vignette atleast a dozen times like me lol. The music and just everything made it so perfect.
> 
> What's the whole thing about walking Upright.


He said something about people being on their hands and knees, so maybe that? I'm really curious as to what exactly the Family's gimmick is going to be as it doesn't seem to be the same as on NXT or FCW.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel

*Re: The moment we have all been waiting for. Bray Wyatt Vignettes*

All that's missing is a retard with a banjo and we got ourselves a good old fashion hootenanny. Please oh please, let there be a segment where Cole's hogtied in a dark room with a single light and one of them begins to sing Oh My Darling, Clementine.


----------



## Coco.

*Re: The moment we have all been waiting for. Bray Wyatt Vignettes*



jarrelka said:


> This is what ive been saying all along whilst the rest are complaining. Im telling you the wwe has never had this much talent EVER! Not the attitude era not the ruthless agression era not before that not fucking ever. Cena,Punk,Orton,Bryan,Kane,Henry,Ziggler,Ambrose,Rollins,Reigns,Sandow,Rhodes,Jericho,Del rio and so many more. All of these guys are extremly wellrounded (yeah del rio cant talk but still) Theres some sick talent in todays wwe that for sure.


2002 roster was the most talented star powered roster chico...you probably didn't watched then...

2012/2013 is simply the greatest wave of new comers coming all at once...once they breakthrough austin 3:16 style, then you can say 2014 will be the most talented roster ever...



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Theres already a topic on this OP. And to be honest this Bray Wyatt and the Wyatt family look like they suck I dont think they will make it on the main roster they will be jobbing out to low card talent or dancing with the likes of Brodus Clay and Sweet T


ever tried the short bus helmet, sweetheart...


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: The moment we have all been waiting for. Bray Wyatt Vignettes*



jarrelka said:


> I dont even want to see the retardfamily. Just have him be himself like he was in the begining.


I'm not the biggest fan of Rowan and Harper myself tbh, but judging by the promo, it looks like they wont be brainless like they are on NXT. Time will tell if that's a good thing.

Personally, I wish Bray would brainwash some unused guys on the roster and bring them into the family. AJ back before she became totally batshit crazy, when she was kind of vunerable during the Bryan/Punk/Kane feud would've been a good first choice to be brainwashed and brought ibto the family.


----------



## Lapacus96

SCSU said:


> All that's missing is a retard with a banjo and we got ourselves a good old fashion hootenanny. Please oh please, let there be a segment where Cole's hogtied in a dark room with a single light and one of them begins to sing Oh My Darling, Clementine.


That would be sick!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Creepy Crawl

*Re: The moment we have all been waiting for. Bray Wyatt Vignettes*

I'm liking these guys, the dark cult thing they have going on has me very interested. Love this type of shit. I would love for them to just come in and fuck up everyone in their path, in a sadistic type way.


----------



## BigEvil2012

*Re: The moment we have all been waiting for. Bray Wyatt Vignettes*

Are you sure we were all waiting for this moment?...


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*





Normally wouldnt post stuff like this up but guy is obviously trying to make his video viral or something. Thought someone uploaded it to make fun of someone but realized the uploader is the guy in the video.

Looks set up anyway.

Edit: was posted somewhere in the thread before. *Ninja'd*


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

The one with the long ginger beard I bet he will be forced to shave all that off as really hes copying Sheamus with the ginger thing


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Lol yeah that clip has been posted a few pages back. If he's uploading the clip himself, why does he call it "fat kid" anyway? Twat.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The one with the long ginger beard I bet he will be forced to shave all that off as really hes copying Sheamus with the ginger thing


If so what a stupid reason to change someones look. I doubt he'll be forced to shave because another ginger has a beard fpalm.


----------



## KramerDSP

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I didn't realize Bray Wyatt was IRS's son and Barry Windham's nephew. Wrestling is in his blood.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The one with the long ginger beard I bet he will be forced to shave all that off as really hes copying Sheamus with the ginger thing


They are literally nothing alike in terms of beards. Are you trying to claim that Sheamus is the only one allowed to be ginger?


----------



## Coco.

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



x78 said:


> They've already been held back judging from that. The vignette they showed on NXT last week was way, way more intense, I wish they'd shown that one TBH as it would have made a far bigger impact.


coco would like to see the link from last week...


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

The Wyatt family will fail on the main roster


----------



## x78

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Coco. said:


> coco would like to see the link from last week...


I posted it on page 5. 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x105194_wwe-nxt-5-22-13-full-show-hq_sport?search_algo=2
22:50 in.


----------



## xdryza

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The Wyatt family will fail on the main roster


Just like you always fail on this forum.

Anyways, I'm happy that Wyatt is finally debuting. Even as Husky Harris, I saw something in him.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



THANOS said:


> I think it means at first they lost and hunched but now they are found and standing tall?  That's my best stab at it lol.
> 
> Also, I want to see him redo THIS promo exactly with the Danzig quote and everything on the main roster.


it means they've evolved, you've seen the diagram of primate to man, finally walking upright. THAT'S what Bray Wyatt does for those who believe in Bray Wyatt!!

I am a believer...


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The Wyatt family will fail on the main roster


You spent God knows how long bitching about Vince daring to fire people from NXT, but the moment one of them tries to debut you start shitting on them before they've even debuted?


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Scottish-Suplex said:


> You spent God knows how long bitching about Vince daring to fire people from NXT, but the moment one of them tries to debut you start shitting on them before they've even debuted?


It's retarded, the sooner people ignore it, the sooner it might stop trying so hard.


----------



## Nolo King

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Someone needs to remind me of the same of that wrestler who had a psychopath gimmick and once had a promo that implied he was a pedophile back in 1995.

As much as I like Husky Harris' new gimmick, I sincerely doubt the mainstream audience is going to understand it or be able to move beyond the guy being very creepy.

The only person who can pull off a gimmick like this without having to make it a comedy character is Dustin Runnels.

Wait and see, this gimmick is soon going to turn into a joke due to the lack of reactions he gets from regular viewers.


----------



## #Mark

That was the best vignette I've ever seen.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



BlackaryDaggery said:


> It's retarded, the sooner people ignore it, the sooner it might stop trying so hard.


I know, I allowed myself to bite this time, will resume ignoring now.


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Nolo King said:


> Someone needs to remind me of the same of that wrestler who had a psychopath gimmick and once had a promo that implied he was a pedophile back in 1995.
> 
> As much as I like Husky Harris' new gimmick, I sincerely doubt the mainstream audience is going to understand it or be able to move beyond the guy being very creepy.
> 
> The only person who can pull off a gimmick like this without having to make it a comedy character is Dustin Runnels.
> 
> Wait and see, this gimmick is soon going to turn into a joke due to the lack of reactions he gets from regular viewers.


I assume you mean Waylen Mercy? Not sure about the pedo thing though.

I too kind of worry about the mainstream audience's reception of this kind of character and Windham/Bray being screwed because of it. In addition to what you said already, I fear it may go over well, at least with older males and they turn him into a face.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

that vignette actually did what it was supposed to do, got me anticipating husky's new gimmick. liked him on nxt, him and riley were the stand outs, showed he could entertain as well as work.


----------



## Ovidswaggle

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Dude! Amazing! Lamb mask idea? Great. Lannister? Joyless and soulless. This looks promising as hell, at least it's fresh and got a not so PG vibe


----------



## FIVECount

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

When they come up, I don't even see Bray as the one who will be the big picture. I see him winding up as the mouth piece behind the family. Seeing them in that subpar prom put it all into a different perspective. The big men will wind up stealing the show in a Kane esque tun of events. Finally hearing Luke HArper speak actually made me listen. Bray looked like a joke but in a good way. While the big boys looked like they were really the ones to worry about.

I think we are about to see more of a Paul Bear with the Undertaker - Harper and Kane - Rowan at the helm.


----------



## Ovidswaggle

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Dude! Amazing! Lamb mask idea? Great. Lannister? Joyless. This looks promising as hell, at least it's fresh and got a not so PG vibe


----------



## Nolo King

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



floyd2386 said:


> I assume you mean Waylen Mercy? Not sure about the pedo thing though.
> 
> I too kind of worry about the mainstream audience's reception of this kind of character and Windham/Bray being screwed because of it. In addition to what you said already, I fear it may go over well, at least with older males and they turn him into a face.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fyZbSOQYhw

Thanks for letting me know. That is the vignette that gives me a pedophile vibe because of how he keeps referencing to children.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



SoupBro said:


> Have many of you watched the vignette atleast a dozen times like me lol. The music and just everything made it so perfect.
> 
> What's the whole thing about walking Upright.


Nah, I didn't watch the vignette 12 times but the song you're talking about is great. I actually downloaded it and added it to my playlist months ago, the song fits his gimmick perfectly. Reminds me of something that would be in a classic Tarantino movie.


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Nolo King said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fyZbSOQYhw
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. That is the vignette that gives me a pedophile vibe because of how he keeps referencing to children.


Eh, I don't get that vibe, he's referencing kids for a reason, they're an important part of his story. How they get on the nerves of the parents, parents get pissed, the picnic is ruined and how the parents are fake and go on to tell everyone how great the picnic was. It's so damn true lol.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Yeah im excited for this. :mark:

Incredibly well played character and will be interesting to see how they utilize him on the main roster.


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

remember jericho's awesome vignette's that were completely pointless once he came back. who was the she that commanded him and what was the end of the world? he came back as the same regular jericho with no new character. pointless and a letdown. don't get too worked up over a vignette. it'll just let you down.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*


----------



## Jacare

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

His character seems very odd, I'm interested to see how it comes off on TV.


----------



## Art Vandaley

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



SoupBro said:


> Have many of you watched the vignette atleast a dozen times like me lol. The music and just everything made it so perfect.
> 
> What's the whole thing about walking Upright.



Its a political thing, watch the vignette again, he starts out talking about how the working classes are on their hands and knees, but soon they will be walking upright ie he is leading a rebellion of the working classes against the capitalist society that oppresses them.


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Gene_Wilder said:


>


:lol Spot on Regal impression!


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Gene_Wilder said:


>


Where was this from?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Gene_Wilder said:


>


Awesome stuff.

Remember seeing his first (?) FCW promo, and thought it was awesome. However I didn't follow FCW and don't follow NXT so I've lost track of Wyatt. However I'm psyched for his arrival and praying that WWE, for once, doesn't fuck up with a young talent with loads of potential (though to be fair, they've done very well with The Shield so far).


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

^ Promo school basically. Somebody leaked a bunch of NXT talent cutting promo's in a drama class ad lib type set-up and posted them to youtube.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^ Promo school basically. Somebody leaked a bunch of NXT talent cutting promo's in a drama class ad lib type set-up and posted them to youtube.


Now THAT's interesting!!


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Gene_Wilder said:


>


Awesome I loved this promo.


----------



## Jim Force

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Husky Harris was a fantastic talent with a shitty gimmick.
Bray Wyatt is a fantastic talent with an incredible gimmick.

To those who think his gimmick and promos are all there is to the guy, don´t worry, he is actually great in the ring for a man his size. 

Yes, "great", not just decent. I will go out on a limb and say I haven´t seen a guy that talented in a long, long time.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Alkomesh2 said:


> Its a political thing, watch the vignette again, he starts out talking about how the working classes are on their hands and knees, but soon they will be walking upright ie he is leading a rebellion of the working classes against the capitalist society that oppresses them.


Uhh. I think you're looking too much into it chief. The term walking upright is like a beast who is human form, as instead of four legs they walk on two...


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Cant wait till the casuals what? him and i put my foot through a TV...


----------



## La Parka

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I was a fan of his wrestling ability as Husky Harris. Love this Gimmick and have loved what I've seen of his mic work. Very excited for this.


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



wkdsoul said:


> Cant wait till the casuals what? him and i put my foot through a TV...


Goddamn, I don't want to even think about that.:cuss:



Kennedyowns said:


> I was a fan of his wrestling ability as Husky Harris. Love this Gimmick and have loved what I've seen of his mic work. Very excited for this.


I really liked Husky too, I thought he would have made a great Stone Coldish kind of badass face. Really miss his running senton, Tensai doesn't do it any justice.:sad:


----------



## Art Vandaley

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Lariatoh! said:


> Uhh. I think you're looking too much into it chief. The term walking upright is like a beast who is human form, as instead of four legs they walk on two...


As I said, watch it again, he clearly says the working classes are on their hands and knees but will soon be walking upright. Its kind of hard to dispute.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Imagine TNA's Gunner at Eric Rowan's place. THAT WOULD BE EPIC!! It's too late already, but if they offered Gunner i guess he wouldn't decline, but just like i said it's too late.:bramble


----------



## Art Vandaley

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Wyatt: 
Hey you wanna see something really scary?
We live in a world where society has poisoned the souls of men.
It hovers over us like a dark cloud and they can't do anything about it because they're just everyday working class people like me.
They get down on their hands and knees and they whisper these lies and secrets in their ears but I have a secret of my own.
What are you going to do when they decide its time?
Family:
We are the ones
Wyatt:
When they decide its time to walk upright
Family:
The ones you've been told about, because we are walking upright
Wyatt:
What are you gonna do? I know what you're gonna do.... Run.
Family:
Tell them we're coming
Wyatt:
Run
Family:
Send us someone, just don't send anyone you want back
Wyatt:
This is the new face of fear
Anywhere that mary went...... the lamb was sure to go
....We're coming.


A rough transcript I made of the promo if anyone is interested.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Alkomesh2 said:


> Wyatt:
> Hey you wanna see something really scary?
> We live in a world where society has poisoned the souls of men.
> It hovers over us like a dark cloud and they can't do anything about it because they're just everyday working class people like me.
> They get down on their hands and knees and they whisper these lies and secrets in their ears but I have a secret of my own.
> What are you going to do when they decide its time?
> Family:
> We are the ones
> Wyatt:
> When they decide its time to walk upright
> Family:
> The ones you've been told about, because we are walking upright
> Wyatt:
> What are you gonna do? I know what you're gonna do.... Run.
> Family:
> Tell them we're coming
> Wyatt:
> Run
> Family:
> Send us someone, just don't send anyone you want back
> Wyatt:
> This is the new face of fear
> Anywhere that mary went...... the lamb was sure to go
> ....We're coming.
> 
> 
> A rough transcript I made of the promo if anyone is interested.


+


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Jacare said:


> His character seems very odd, I'm interested to see how it comes off on TV.


Watch NXT and find out.


----------



## SOSheamus

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

With The Family coming too, i think PTP need to turn face and keep Kane and Bryan together for now until they've had the opportunity to feud with and put over The Family.

Kane and Bryan feud with them first which would ultimately end Team Hell No's run as a tag team, whilst PTP turn face and feud with The Shield for the straps. Then once thats over, PTP fued with The Family whilst The Shield feuds with The Uso's for the belts. Then have a multi man match, The Family vs The Shield vs Uso's vs PTP's and the family gets the win beating one of the other two teams.

Tag team division could be saved...


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Scottish-Suplex said:


> You spent God knows how long bitching about Vince daring to fire people from NXT, but the moment one of them tries to debut you start shitting on them before they've even debuted?


Actually the NXT talents that got fired had potential where as this Wyatt family just don't seem to fit in I can bet they will made into comedy jobbers within months on being on the main roster


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Yeah, Sakamoto was going to be a WWE champion.......................


----------



## Jacare

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Ithil said:


> Watch NXT and find out.


I stopped watching NXT a long time ago, I felt like it was a huge waste of time. Have they moved on from it being a competition and turned it into a separate brand or are they still going with the competition stuff?


----------



## Doc

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So Bray Wyatt is finally arriving soon well all you marks are happy now and will be creaming yourselves over his main roster debut
> 
> But my god all these NXT debuts onto the main roster at the same time can't be good they will all get lost in the shuffle. And what about Paige dammit she should already be on the main roster she is ready and she would bring that dead divas division back to life. WWE really does fuck up everything


Fuck off.

Bray Wyatt is too damn special to be lost in your imaginary shuffle.

RUN!


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Jacare said:


> I stopped watching NXT a long time ago, I felt like it was a huge waste of time. Have they moved on from it being a competition and turned it into a separate brand or are they still going with the competition stuff?


You'll be surprised. It's essentially a televised, well-structured developmental system now. Complete 180. More consistent than any of the main shows, with a bright roster, decent storylines, and Willy Regal on commentary. Well worth watching for guys like Kassius Ohno, Adrien Neville and Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Well I hope he lives up to all this fucking hype because no one who the IWC has put in his position ever has.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Lol sorry but can you seriously see any of those three being champions of the company as I cant


----------



## Rankles75

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Lol sorry but can you seriously see any of those three being champions of the company as I cant


Not everyone has to be a WHC candidate. The WWE's midcard has been shit for years, the likes of Wyatt and the Family (and the Shield) give it a significant upgrade...


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Jacare said:


> I stopped watching NXT a long time ago, I felt like it was a huge waste of time. Have they moved on from it being a competition and turned it into a separate brand or are they still going with the competition stuff?


NXT was transformed by HHH into the developmental territory for WWE in summer 2012, FCW was renamed. Now it's a weekly show for the talent in developmental, with its own NXT title, tag titles and soon a women's title. It's overseen by HHH, the Creative is headed by Dusty Rhodes, taped monthly at Full Sail University's sports arena in Florida, and it has William Regal on commentary. It's 100% wrestling focused and by far and away the best show WWE produces.

It is honestly like the WWE's version of an indie show, it has a ROH sized audience in the arena, even has a black ring mat, entirely focused on matches with short vignettes to set up characters between them, but all of it with WWE's production values.

In short, watch it.



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Lol sorry but can you seriously see any of those three being champions of the company as I cant


I can see Bray Wyatt and Luke Harper as a major stars. Why wouldn't I? They're talented wrestlers (and Bray a terrific talker) and look great.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Luke Harper is going to surprise a lot of people. Helluva big man.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

On Brodie Lee/Luke Harper:

Exhibit A: Best big boot since Test
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEKdT12ORO0

Exhibit B: 
Cage match from Chikara vs Claudio Castagnoli (now Antonio Cesaro):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykpldHZfMlI

^^^ Also worth it as a showcase of how agile Cesaro is, when he's the smaller guy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Would be something if Reigns go 'Believe in the Shield!!'

Music interrupts, family comes down

Wyatt with a mic - 'No...believe in me..."

Epic feud commences


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shifte

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

The EATER OF WORLDS?! ANGRON?


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*


----------



## Heel

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Hopefully they've learned from the Shield and realised that the way to get talents over as stars is to consistently put them over, not let them get beat or shown to be weak, debut them against top talents from the start and give them promo/vignette time on EVERY show, every week. If they give Wyatt the ball then I know he'll run with it because he's one of the best promos in the business.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



> - There is said to be a lot of excitement within WWE NXT right now about Bray Wyatt and The Wyatt Family coming to the main roster. The group is considered to be one of the best acts in WWE developmental right now and are liked a lot by the other talents.
> 9


LOP. Amazing.


----------



## Zig-Kick.

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

this could be something that genuinely makes me tune in again.
his character portrayal is movie film good.


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I just hope to hell they aren't jobbing to the fat dancing fucks in a month.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I'd like to see Bray Wyatt get a run with the Intercontinental title. With the Shield winning the Tag and U.S. titles and bringing back prestige to those belts, a Wyatt run with the IC belt could help restore that belt's credibility as well, as the IC belt badly needs it. I'm a Barrett mark but it's clear as day they're doing fuck all with him, so they should give the belt to somebody they plan on investing in, like Wyatt.


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I wish him nothing but the best.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: The moment we have all been waiting for. Bray Wyatt Vignettes*



Coco. said:


> 2002 roster was the most talented star powered roster chico...you probably didn't watched then...
> 
> 2012/2013 is simply the greatest wave of new comers coming all at once...once they breakthrough austin 3:16 style, then you can say 2014 will be the most talented roster ever...
> 
> 
> 
> ever tried the short bus helmet, sweetheart...


2002 had alot more starpower in guys like hhh,lesnar,rock,austin,hogan etc but talentwise this roster is the best of all time. Guys like Punk,Sandow,Ambrose,Cena are some of the best micworkers the e has ever seen. Guys like Bryan,Punk,Kidd,Cesaro,Rollins,Ziggler,Del rio are some of the best ringguys the e has ever seen. The only problem is the way they are being booked. Just like you said once the likes of Sandow,Shield,Wyatt etc hit the top we will have the sickest era evaaaa


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: The moment we have all been waiting for. Bray Wyatt Vignettes*

Everything about this is awesome..., which means WWE will fuck it up and have them dancing with Brodus Clay in less than 4 months.

But I really really hope I'm wrong cause WWE need characters like this and Wyatt and Brodie Lee are good wrestlers aswell.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

^You poached my av.


----------



## john2201

Really pumped! Ive been a hardcore fan of his for over a day now....much like 75% of the posters in this thread! 

I'm not discounting the guy in any way but Jesus people don't half jump on shit around here and act like they have been into the latest flavour forever! Fandang...who??

As for these guys' original fans, no disrespect to you guys, you know who you are! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

This angle is so good. I hope it works out.




john2201 said:


> Really pumped! Ive been a hardcore fan of his for over a day now....much like 75% of the posters in this thread!
> 
> I'm not discounting the guy in any way but Jesus people don't half jump on shit around here and act like they have been into the latest flavour forever! Fandang...who??
> 
> As for these guys' original fans, no disrespect to you guys, you know who you are!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



A lot of people on here were fans of Husky Harris and were questioning his move to Bray Wyatt. I've always been a fan of the big man because he moves extremely well for his size. These types of guys are the ones who can break the mold of having to be huge and sculpted.


----------



## COPkilla

Will cast judgement when it gets going.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H Dazzlerfan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Really excited by this - can't wait. Now please, let them take this slowly - no need to rush their debut. Several weeks of video promos - and then have them debut at SummerSlam - if the hype gets going, who knows, perhaps people will buy the PPV just to see them debut?


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

*That vignette was sick! :mark:

I had covered some stuff of his on the new NXT until he got injured and was off the show for a few weeks. And from what I had seen, he had already won me over. I'm not sure about the family though, they seem to be a bit green. Bray was always good in the ring and on the mic, all he needed was a character, a gimmick. And this Bray Wyatt character, it just seems to be tailor-made for him. Just when I though things were getting good with the likes of the SHIELD, Fandango and Curtis Axel joining the main roster, they just got even better!*


----------



## Coco.

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



floyd2386 said:


> I assume you mean Waylen Mercy? Not sure about the pedo thing though.
> 
> I too kind of worry about the mainstream audience's reception of this kind of character and Windham/Bray being screwed because of it. In addition to what you said already, I fear it may go over well, at least with older males and they turn him into a face.


coco wouldn't worry too much about it, undertaker is a fringe character with themes of death and the occult, yet he is very well received...


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



john2201 said:


> Really pumped! Ive been a hardcore fan of his for over a day now....much like 75% of the posters in this thread!
> 
> I'm not discounting the guy in any way but Jesus people don't half jump on shit around here and act like they have been into the latest flavour forever! Fandang...who??
> 
> As for these guys' original fans, no disrespect to you guys, you know who you are!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Just because you don't watch NXT, doesn't mean no one did.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



BlackaryDaggery said:


> Yeah, Sakamoto was going to be a WWE champion.......................


Sakamoto wasn't even given a real chance. There will never be a Japanese WWE Champion as long as the audience stays ignorant about wrestling.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Lol sorry but can you seriously see any of those three being champions of the company as I cant


And that right there is the best thing that could possibly happen to them. Thank god you aren't a booker, nor do you have the mindset of one.


----------



## Coco.

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Alkomesh2 said:


> Wyatt:
> Hey you wanna see something really scary?
> We live in a world where society has poisoned the souls of men.
> It hovers over us like a dark cloud and they can't do anything about it because they're just everyday working class people like me.
> They get down on their hands and knees and they whisper these lies and secrets in their ears but I have a secret of my own.
> What are you going to do when they decide its time?
> Family:
> We are the ones
> Wyatt:
> When they decide its time to walk upright
> Family:
> The ones you've been told about, because we are walking upright
> Wyatt:
> What are you gonna do? I know what you're gonna do.... Run.
> Family:
> Tell them we're coming
> Wyatt:
> Run
> Family:
> Send us someone, just don't send anyone you want back
> Wyatt:
> This is the new face of fear
> Anywhere that mary went...... the lamb was sure to go
> ....We're coming.
> 
> 
> A rough transcript I made of the promo if anyone is interested.


GOAT dialogue in WWE history...these motherfuckers man....


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Tiiiiiiiiiii--iiiii--iiii--iiiiiime is oooon hiiiiiiis.....


...SIDE! :mark:


----------



## I'mAVinceRussoGuy

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Really looking forward to these guys from the looks of the vignette. Hope the crowd don't shit over them with fucking WHAT chants fpalm


----------



## CD Player

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I haven't seen much of Bray Wyatt aside from some youtube videos, but that vignette on Raw was pretty creepy, especially the lamb masks. With WWE having so many young fans, the Wyatt Family will legit scare a lot of the fan base. Similar to how Undertaker scared kids as a heel in 1991.


----------



## x78

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I heard there was a Wyatt vignette on Main Event, was it the same one that was shown on Raw?


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Look at the promos of Wyatt and Leo krueger.
Creepy as fuck!

WWE is losing the "PG restrictions". I love this shit


----------



## x78

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Soulrollins said:


> Look at the promos of Wyatt and Leo krueger.
> Creepy as fuck!
> 
> WWE is losing the "PG restrictions". I love this shit


There is nothing un-PG about what Wyatt or Kruger are doing.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



x78 said:


> There is nothing un-PG about what Wyatt or Kruger are doing.


They are too much badass and scared the kids.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I am sincerely praying that the WWE doesn't fuck this up. I am trying to draw on what depleted faith I have in this company because if done right, this could be a main event stable and one of the best storylines in years. These creepy, backwoods folk, talking about the immorality of man, and their leader (the one that says he's afraid of what terrible things he can do and is so manipulative) who has assembled this frightening caste of characters as his believers...I definitely understand people likening it to Deliverance. Even gives me a Texas Chain Saw Massacre vibe, with Wyatt wearing the butcher-like apron in the small house. Crazed psychos talking about the end of the world and trying to brainwash people. Its disturbing, and so entertaining.

However, if their first week goes the same as the first two Joe Henning has had...not enough Cornette faces in the world.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



KO Bossy said:


> I am sincerely praying that the WWE doesn't fuck this up. I am trying to draw on what depleted faith I have in this company because if done right, this could be a main event stable and one of the best storylines in years. These creepy, backwoods folk, talking about the immorality of man, and their leader (the one that says he's afraid of what terrible things he can do and is so manipulative) who has assembled this frightening caste of characters as his believers...I definitely understand people likening it to Deliverance. Even gives me a Texas Chain Saw Massacre vibe, with Wyatt wearing the butcher-like apron in the small house. Crazed psychos talking about the end of the world and trying to brainwash people. Its disturbing, and so entertaining.
> 
> However, if their first week goes the same as the first two Joe Henning has had...not enough Cornette faces in the world.


Excellent post and I agree with this completely. From what I understand thus far from the, albeit unreliable, dirtsheets, Triple H views Wyatt and crew as his top developmental guys so I'm sure he'll protect in a similar way to how the Shield is now. This is what I hope though, but I would say its reasonable to believe Wyatt himself, at least, will be handled well through this push.


----------



## WWE

I Love the promo. Especially the part where he yells out that he has a secret of his own, and it kind of goes Into slow motion with him smiling back and the lyrics kick in. Epic stuff. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I know others have said it, but i feel I need to:

How much credit does Husky deserve, eh? Not only did he bounce back after being sent back to FCW, but to come up with a completely new gimmick AS WELL as a direction to YAKE that gimmick--you just don't see a lot of young talent these days do both. They can't envision where they want a character to go if they even come up with one. Not to mention a stable to go with it! If you look at the great stars in wrestling, they know how to be organic and create themselves something as well as CHANGE IT to help it evolve. Rotunda has done that, and if history is any indication, we are in for something special.

It's such a rarity that a talent is able to create something like this. Please, if you're a wrestling fan, appreciate how special it is what you're about to watch.


----------



## iKyriaki

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I haven't watched NXT in a long time so I have absolutely no idea about the Wyatt Family and I feel so out of the loop. At the same time I can't wait to see what happens when they debut in WWE, all because of that vignette. It's still hard to believe _that_ is, or was, Husky Harris.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

That fatty is the eater of something. I like his promos, though.


----------



## MrAxew

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Screw Ryback and Curtis Axel. Push real stars like this one right here. He really reminds of Mankind. I can't wait for his debut on the main roster. My only concern is the booking. I hope they do justice with him because he is a rarity these days.


----------



## Ekaf

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

As talented as Wyatt is, he'll be buried and made out to be a joke in no time.


----------



## FIVECount

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Bray isn't the star of that trio. Luke Harper is.

Bray will be a Paul Barer to Undertaker/Kane and will be a great mouth piece but his image over all is lacking to go super over. All it will take is a few more jokes from Jericho about this white pants and fedora and he will be a laughing stock. Harper on the other hand is a fking animal.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



FIVECount said:


> Bray isn't the star of that trio. Luke Harper is.
> 
> Bray will be a Paul Barer to Undertaker/Kane and will be a great mouth piece but his image over all is lacking to go super over. All it will take is a few more jokes from Jericho about this white pants and fedora and he will be a laughing stock. Harper on the other hand is a fking animal.


:kobe really dude? Harper is quite good but you're way off base here.


----------



## The_Man1210

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

This video gave me hope for WWE after WM30! He going to be the next Top Heel I can see it !


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Wyatt:
What are you gonna do? I know what you're gonna do.... *Run*.
Family:
Tell them we're coming
Wyatt:
*Run*​


----------



## TheFranticJane

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I think we need to see people with lamb masks sitting in the front row for a few weeks before his debut.
Have the faces occasionally look at them during entrances and matches, play it up as Wyatt trying to psyche everyone out _before he even arrives_.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



TheFranticJane said:


> I think we need to see people with lamb masks sitting in the front row for a few weeks before his debut.
> Have the faces occasionally look at them during entrances and matches, play it up as Wyatt trying to psyche everyone out _before he even arrives_.


That's actually a really cool idea. Repped.


----------



## H Dazzlerfan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



TheFranticJane said:


> I think we need to see people with lamb masks sitting in the front row for a few weeks before his debut.
> Have the faces occasionally look at them during entrances and matches, play it up as Wyatt trying to psyche everyone out _before he even arrives_.


Great idea. Also, the lamb mask could become a big selling merchandise item... I think you have just made Vince a few million dollars.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



TheFranticJane said:


> I think we need to see people with lamb masks sitting in the front row for a few weeks before his debut.
> Have the faces occasionally look at them during entrances and matches, play it up as Wyatt trying to psyche everyone out _before he even arrives_.


That's awesome. :lol

Hell, even after they debut, they could sell lamb masks on WWEshop.com. I bet they'd sell real well.


----------



## john2201

Ithil said:


> Just because you don't watch NXT, doesn't mean no one did.


You're 100% right except I never said nobody watched NXT ANYWHERE in my post! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

No we dont need lamb masks in the front row thats just as bad Daniel Bryan's goat mask


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



TheFranticJane said:


> I think we need to see people with lamb masks sitting in the front row for a few weeks before his debut.
> Have the faces occasionally look at them during entrances and matches, play it up as Wyatt trying to psyche everyone out _before he even arrives_.


Brilliant idea!


----------



## truk83

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



TheFranticJane said:


> I think we need to see people with lamb masks sitting in the front row for a few weeks before his debut.
> Have the faces occasionally look at them during entrances and matches, play it up as Wyatt trying to psyche everyone out _before he even arrives_.


Brilliant idea.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I absolutely couldn't stand him as Husky Harris, with such a bad look and him being very bland. However, this promo video and with a completely new character, it seems to be a good character.


----------



## Adam Cool

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

The Nexus are returning


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Adam Cool said:


> The Nexus are returning




Please no, most overrated faction in iwc history.


----------



## BKelly237

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



TheFranticJane said:


> I think we need to see people with lamb masks *sitting in the front row* for a few weeks before his debut.
> Have the faces occasionally look at them during entrances and matches, play it up as Wyatt trying to psyche everyone out _before he even arrives_.


Hmmm where I have seen this before...


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I just know Wyatt has ideas for his debut brewing in his head. HHH is high on him so i'm sure there'll be some collaboration.


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I've been completely absent from everything related to the wrestling world for some time now. I don't even read results anymore. The wrestling product for me has just reached an all-time low in quality. There's zero entertainment, nothing really stands out, the company seems to only invest in terrible wrestlers and let the actual talented ones to rot in the midcard. Add to this the fact that RAW is a 3 hour show and yeah, it's impossible for me to even think about watching that.

Wyatt's debuting soon enough though, and yes, considering I'm a fan of him, of course I'll be watching him. I really want to believe they see the potential that he has and therefore treat him according to his incredible talent, but considering the way they do things, knowing their awful writing, seeing superstars like Ryback, Sheamus, and McGillicutty of ALL people receiving better treatment than guys like Sandow, for example, just makes me wish I don't even bother with this. 

Swear to God that if they drop the ball with him I'm definitely done with WWE. Enough is enough.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Found this:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/wwe-live-in-fear-bray-wyatt/id655647419?ign-mpt=uo=4

Looks like he's got a new theme, BUT! it's made by the same artist as Broken Out in Love! Hmm... 

EDIT: It's the same! My bad.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Beatles123 said:


> Found this:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/wwe-live-in-fear-bray-wyatt/id655647419?ign-mpt=uo=4
> 
> Looks like he's got a new theme, BUT! it's made by the same artist as Broken Out in Love! Hmm...
> 
> EDIT: It's the same! My bad.


I was just going to say your edit, but good on you to correct it quickly lol. What I do wonder though, is if they will change the "broken out of love" part of the chorus somehow to incorporate their new song title?


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Beatles123 said:


> Found this:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/wwe-live-in-fear-bray-wyatt/id655647419?ign-mpt=uo=4
> 
> Looks like he's got a new theme, BUT! it's made by the same artist as Broken Out in Love! Hmm...
> 
> EDIT: It's the same! My bad.


My heart stopped for a second there. If his theme eventualy gets changed, I don't even know....


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

You gotta wonder if it will be edited though. Like maybe they'll have it go into the solo after the first verse?

I do wonder if the name change was just for copyright reasons or they have a tweak or two in mind...


----------



## truk83

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Would love to see him start a feud with Team Hell No, but in particular Kane. Wyatt vs Kane would be a nice way to get Bray over.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Beatles123 said:


> You gotta wonder if it will be edited though. Like maybe they'll have it go into the solo after the first verse?
> 
> I do wonder if the name change was just for copyright reasons or they have a tweak or two in mind...


Hey as long as they don't change any of the actual instrumental portion of the song and only maybe get the original artist to redo the chorus slightly so it doesn't say broken out of love. That would be the only change I'd be fine with.


----------



## Sandow_hof

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



truk83 said:


> Would love to see him start a feud with Team Hell No, but in particular Kane. Wyatt vs Kane would be a nice way to get Bray over.


Fued with hell no, and since Bryan lately has been mentally vulnerable have the family try a recruit him, where they go from there who knows?


----------



## Phillies3:16

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



truk83 said:


> Would love to see him start a feud with Team Hell No, but in particular Kane. Wyatt vs Kane would be a nice way to get Bray over.


Hmm I could see this. 

"Kane, you're no monster. You're a shell of the man you once were. Now me, I'm a monster. And I'm gonna dispose of you. You will believe in bray wyatt. Everyone will believe in bray wyatt when I'm done with you Kane."

Just off the top of my head


----------



## H Dazzlerfan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Based on that Raw promo alone, you have three guys with an excellent character, charisma, a good look and perfect music (in my opinion)

In other words... WWE Creative has a near complete package to work with here... just waiting for them to wrestle on Raw.

So... what could go wrong?????


----------



## Coco.

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Beatles123 said:


> Found this:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/wwe-live-in-fear-bray-wyatt/id655647419?ign-mpt=uo=4
> 
> Looks like he's got a new theme, BUT! it's made by the same artist as Broken Out in Love! Hmm...
> 
> EDIT: It's the same! My bad.


at first coco was like










but then coco was all...


----------



## The_Man1210

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Telling you he the future !!!!!!!!







BELIEVE !!!


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



The_Man1210 said:


> Telling you he the future !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BELIEVE !!!


"...THE LAMB WAS SURE TO GO!"


----------



## SerapisLiber

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Why am I only finding out about this guy just now? Holy shit, that was awesome. That trailer... just... words can't describe the level of hard-on I'm getting right now.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I just hope to god that the smarks in the live-crowds doesn't chant "Husky Harris" at him.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



MrSmallPackage said:


> I just hope to god that the smarks in the live-crowds doesn't chant "Husky Harris" at him.


this


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Meh...


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



MrSmallPackage said:


> I just hope to god that the smarks in the live-crowds doesn't chant "Husky Harris" at him.


Who is HONESTLY worried about this? People only chant your old gimmick at you when you suck, like Tensai, they encourage re-packages for the better. Nobody has ever, ever chanted "Nicky" at Ziggler or "Idol Stevens" at Sandow. Nobody. The smarks are the ones who LOVE Wyatt.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

...Catching fliiiiies..in his mouth...

...Tasting freeedom...While he does...



It's stuck in my head!


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



H Dazzlerfan said:


> Based on that Raw promo alone, you have three guys with an excellent character, charisma, a good look and perfect music (in my opinion)
> 
> In other words... WWE Creative has a near complete package to work with here... just waiting for them to wrestle on Raw.
> 
> So... what could go wrong?????


It's WWE Creative we're talking about, wait 6 months and you'll probably have your answer.


----------



## FIVECount

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



THANOS said:


> :kobe really dude? Harper is quite good but you're way off base here.


iper1

Because I seem to be one of the few "walking upright" and can see beyond the "oh, shiny new things" mentality you guys are displaying. Harpers entire look/ package are top bar. He's THE most intimidating and believable person in the entire group. I don't care how creepy Wyatt ACTs, he's dressed like The Rock heel era plus 50lbs of fat stuffed into the same size shirt and a fedora that Jericho already made fun of when he showed up on NXT.

If Harper knocked on your door, you'd fkin take him seriously, Wyatt.. not so much, but if he had Rowan and Harper behind him, then its scary. His debut he came out as simply a mouth piece for the family. He sat in his rocking chair and they kicked ass while he coached and preached from the side lines and every once in a while came up to throw some cheap shots. It was THE greatest angle I had seen in ages. THAT is what built his "Cult leader" persona and made him more intimidating because he showed that he controlled these 2, much more powerful and intimidating monsters all based around this idea of the "family"... He needs to build that up again once he jumps to the main show because without it I don't see him going very far.

When you look and see who is popping right now its Rowan and his Lamb mask plus the creepy guy in the lumber jack hill billy outfit. The Family as a while is the strongest attribute of his debut and to make Bray a believable threat he needs to build this same kayfabe, period.

If they want to succeed off the bat they need to get belts into their hands ASAP and Bray wont be upto par to touch anything for a while. The Tag belts however are up for grabs since Rollins will get his baby face push soon and Reigns will get his WWE title push as well.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



SerapisLiber said:


> Why am I only finding out about this guy just now? Holy shit, that was awesome. That trailer... just... words can't describe the level of hard-on I'm getting right now.


Because you don't watch NXT, he's been amazing there for a while now.


----------



## rockdig1228

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



FIVECount said:


> His debut he came out as simply a mouth piece for the family. He sat in his rocking chair and they kicked ass while he coached and preached from the side lines and every once in a while came up to throw some cheap shots. It was THE greatest angle I had seen in ages. THAT is what built his "Cult leader" persona and made him more intimidating because he showed that he controlled these 2, much more powerful and intimidating monsters all based around this idea of the "family"... He needs to build that up again once he jumps to the main show because without it I don't see him going very far.


You do realize that Wyatt was completely on his own when he debuted right? He got injured & disappeared for a little while... The Family only debuted after that because so he wasn't able to get in the ring and compete, so they had him come out & cut promos to introduce his followers. His character was too good to leave off TV & that's why he was basically a manager for a little while. But make no mistake, Wyatt is the one they will be pushing here.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Really liked the video from the first page.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FIVECount

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



rockdig1228 said:


> You do realize that Wyatt was completely on his own when he debuted right? He got injured & disappeared for a little while... The Family only debuted after that because so he wasn't able to get in the ring and compete, so they had him come out & cut promos to introduce his followers. His character was too good to leave off TV & that's why he was basically a manager for a little while. But make no mistake, Wyatt is the one they will be pushing here.


You do realize he was just a babling douchebag before the family right? They got ZERO pop until they chased for the Tag Titles.

You'd be lying to disagree.

He needs the family just as much as they need him. But for him to be the big star he has the potential to be he actually needs them even more than they need him. They are brutes and could debut on their own as a hillbilly brawling duo and dominate. Wyatt without the family is an instant comedic gag waiting to happen.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

^Utter bullshit.


----------



## rockdig1228

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



FIVECount said:


> You do realize he was just a babling douchebag before the family right? They got ZERO pop until they chased for the Tag Titles.
> 
> You'd be lying to disagree.
> 
> He needs the family just as much as they need him. But for him to be the big star he has the potential to be he actually needs them even more than they need him. They are brutes and could debut on their own as a hillbilly brawling duo and dominate. Wyatt without the family is an instant comedic gag waiting to happen.


This is false - and I don't have to be lying to disagree either. The fact is that Wyatt was getting reactions even in FCW, long before the Family came along. Well, Bray had Eli Cottonwood standing around but he never interfered in Wyatt's matches that I can recall. As for needing the Family, I'm not sure that's entirely true. Sure, they add a lot to the gimmick but he was having success beforehand (even if you won't admit it).

I don't mind that you have a differing opinion, but at least have some actual evidence to back up those claims if you're going to say something that mostly everyone disagrees with.


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



SerapisLiber said:


> Why am I only finding out about this guy just now? Holy shit, that was awesome. That trailer... just... words can't describe the level of hard-on I'm getting right now.


Because you don't watch NXT, which is full of awesome.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Bray Wyatt really would make for a good manager. He can wrestle and also manage and later when he retires just manage.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

When I saw the trailer, I thought of one person :


----------



## XFace

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Lol husky harris.

He has some weird-ass titties.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



XFace said:


> Lol husky harris.
> 
> He has some weird-ass titties.


That's a really odd thing to say. You fancy heavy set men?


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



THANOS said:


> That's a really odd thing to say. You fancy heavy set men?


You just answered your own question.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



THANOS said:


> That's a really odd thing to say. You fancy heavy set men?


Spoken like a man that has not seen a good set of moobs.


----------



## x78

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



glenwo2 said:


> When I saw the trailer, I thought of one person :


Wyatt is infinitely better than Waylon Mercy.


----------



## Aficionado

I wonder how long it will be before they cash in on Bray Wyatt fedora's.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



FIVECount said:


> You do realize he was just a babling douchebag before the family right? They got ZERO pop until they chased for the Tag Titles.
> 
> You'd be lying to disagree.
> 
> He needs the family just as much as they need him. But for him to be the big star he has the potential to be he actually needs them even more than they need him. They are brutes and could debut on their own as a hillbilly brawling duo and dominate. Wyatt without the family is an instant comedic gag waiting to happen.


Don't lie.

http://youtu.be/dqz-3B-Uzc8?t=22m5s

His NXT DEBUT. He's cheered and receives "WYATT" chants.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I wonder who his first feud will be against. Someone mentioned Kane, I really like that idea with Bryan going after Ambrose, two midcard feuds I'd be heavily invested in :mark:


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

This:










And this:


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Lol.. If you realize... NXT is better than Smackdown.


----------



## FIVECount

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Ithil said:


> Don't lie.
> 
> http://youtu.be/dqz-3B-Uzc8?t=22m5s
> 
> His NXT DEBUT. He's cheered and receives "WYATT" chants.


Can we get a link that works please?


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



x78 said:


> Wyatt is infinitely better than Waylon Mercy.


*BLASPHEMY!!*   


Wyatt seems a bit over-the-top with his persona. Waylon Mercy(Dan Spivey) had that low-key serial-killer aura with excellent innuendos he alludes to when he speaks. 


"Know what I mean?" 





And on an interesting note, Wyatt's character is based on the SAME EXACT CHARACTER(Robert Deniro's) from CAPE FEAR that Spivey's character(Waylon Mercy) was based on.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Great... Get to see Husky Harris again. Because he made such an impact last time.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Great... Get to see Husky Harris again. Because he made such an impact last time.


When I look at him, I'm thinking of :











He reminds me more of Nelson than Waylon Mercy or anyone else.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Calling it now: The Wyatt Family to debut by attacking Cena at the close of a show...Just because that's how WWE debuts people these days.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Wyatt family are great. I'm very excited for this.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Re-upload that link please.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Where did all these anti-Wyatt guys come from?

See his matches at least.


----------



## Lennon

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Excited for this. When I first heard of this character I thought that if WWE had both Wyatt and Ambrose on the roster then there may not be room for 2 "psycho" characters, but having seen more of them they're both entirely different. Ambrose is nuts yes, but he seems more cool and calculated, he knows exactly what he's doing. Whereas Wyatt is just a crazy freak.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Great... Get to see Husky Harris again. Because he made such an impact last time.


As we all know, all wrestlers, especially young ones, stay the same at all times through their career. Think of the career of mid carder "Ringmaster" Steve Austin as an example.


----------



## Cmpunk91

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I'm assuming they come as heels, so they need to make an instant impact as the shield done, regardless looking forward to their raw debut, excited.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

A lot of people don't even know this is Husky Harris, that's how good of a job he's doing. They did a great job repackaging him.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Beatles123 said:


> Where did all these anti-Wyatt guys come from?
> 
> See his matches at least.


It's the 'Ooh look a lot of people like him, I will hate him to be different and cool xxx' mentality that a lot of people have on here.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I honestly did not realise it was husky at first.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shenmue18

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Hopefully the crowd doesn't chant "HUSKY HARRIS!" and ruin this, I really like this gimmick and the aggressive style they gave the character, for a guy who doesn't really have a Louisianian accent he does a great job talking with it, he's got the mannerisms both in the ring and out of the ring down and is very good at playing a disturbed character on the mic. This is really the first character that isn't a part timer or whose name is CM Punk or Daniel Bryan that I actually am interested in what he's going to do on Raw.


----------



## Raw Power

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

He is actually a really convincing actor, he clearly has his character down. 

It will be interesting to see how the WWE will use the Wyatt family and the Shield at the same time. I think there is some potential for some really interesting storylines.


----------



## jhbboy198917

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Shenmue18 said:


> Hopefully the crowd doesn't chant "HUSKY HARRIS!" and ruin this, I really like this gimmick and the aggressive style they gave the character, for a guy who doesn't really have a Louisianian accent he does a great job talking with it, he's got the mannerisms both in the ring and out of the ring down and is very good at playing a disturbed character on the mic. This is really the first character that isn't a part timer or whose name is CM Punk or Daniel Bryan that I actually am interested in what he's going to do on Raw.


I really don't see the fans chanting "Husky Harris" when he debuts. I mean Husky Harris wasn't around along enough for most of the crowd to even remember him.


----------



## Frost99

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Just like everyone else there are a TON of high hopes for the future of these talents coming up to main show. 

However it *HAS* to be stressed, we've had excitement like this before_....Nexus...Summer of Punk....Lesner's return ect_ and well ALL know what happened to these exciting moments don't we?With the exception of the *SHIELD*, we've watched the above mention moments, groups & wrestler's fall by the wayside thanks to WWE *"UN"*-creative. 


That not with standing with all the backstage praise this group is getting, there's a good chance the Wyatt family won't go the way of Nexus. But I want to also *STRESS* unlike the Shield I believe this group *NEEDS* to be *SLOWLY* built.


The Shield has that _"mercenary"_ feel to the group, they *NEEDED* to make a *BIG IMPACT* since they were "paid" to back at the Survivor Series. Since then this group looking to bring "justice" to the WWE has never let it's foot off the peddle and it works. 

BUT

When I look at a guy like Wyatt, I see a guy always three steps ahead of whoever he's against, the slow,methodical and intense pacing of his charterer suggests the man's playing a game. A game in which he controls the speed of how fast he want to play it. So unlike the Shield, Wyatt should make _"less"_ of an imminent impact, instead Wyatt should debut on RAW with a message to the WWE Universe how there world will chnage in the coming weeks and months ect but always ending with " Time is on My Side" line he's been doing for a while. Also the promo should be done with Wyatt sitting in the middle of the ring in his rocking chair to continue to stress the slowness of the charterer, he's in no rush. 

Then you take him off RAW completely, I would have him *DOMINATE *WWE Main Event instead. Start with Wyatt going through low-mid card wrestler in ring. In fact it's on Main Event that the E was looking to give M 18-34 a strong showing when they debuted on ION. To me Wyatt is a throwback to that demographic so make Main Event revolve around Wyatt not only with matches but segments giving more of a background about his family.

Also have Wyatt on SD but backstage getting to "know" the talent, tease up coming match up's and things of that nature and once in awhile have Wyatt sit in the crowd on RAW, rocking chair and all as he watches. In fact I give him a glass a lemonade as well to show Wyatt is on *HIS* time not the WWE's.

Now have this continue for a few weeks probably up till mid July and then begin his true STORY which I have an idea for and will debut on BTB in a few days. 

So with that shameless plug out of the way, again I wish Wyatt luck on his debut not with the debut itself but with WWE *"UN"*-creative.


----------



## Lord Stark

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I'm a fan of Wyatt, and there's potential for an amazing storyline here, keyword: potential. With the incompetence of this creative team, I'm not getting my hopes up. 

I mean, hell, up until the past several weeks, The Shield were just floating around aimlessly with seemingly no direction.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

The clip was shown on Smackdown last night my god these three strange looking guys will not make a big impact they will fail. And is it me or do they look really disgusting like they havent bathed in ages


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The clip was shown on Smackdown last night my god these three strange looking guys will not make a big impact they will fail. And is it me or do they look really disgusting like they havent bathed in ages


WOOSH!

That is the sound of their gimmick going completely over your head.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

That will happen to all the fans they wont get these guys they will fail and be released


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

You try way too hard. Bray is a future top heel if they don't fuck up.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

When he feuds with Cena, he's definitely going to make a fat joke related to "eater of worlds", bank on it.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



BlackaryDaggery said:


> You try way too hard. Bray is a future top heel if they don't fuck up.


Look what they did to Tensai he came back to WWE as this heel japanese wrestler but they have turned him into this dancing idiot so yeah Bray Wyatt has no chance


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Look what they did to Tensai he came back to WWE as this heel japanese wrestler but they have turned him into this dancing idiot so yeah Bray Wyatt has no chance


Matt Bloom is in his 40s, sloppy as fuck and has little to no mic skills. Can't be compared.


----------



## NO!

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Look what they did to Tensai he came back to WWE as this heel japanese wrestler but they have turned him into this dancing idiot so yeah Bray Wyatt has no chance


:stupid:

Look at what they did to Nexus... they debuted as a unit, seeking to destroy the WWE roster and they were rapidly fed to Cena and the rest of the gang. So there's no mystery behind The Shield being reduced to making established stars look good at their own expense.

Oh, wait... just about half a year has gone by and the opposite has happened. 

Also, the irony of you saying they look too disgusting, what with that revolting, abhorrent, brain-dead zombie in your signature :clap


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Saw the promo last night on Smackdown (I was watching for The Shield) and then this promo comes on. One thing that WWE is VERY VERY good at it is their vignettes. Man that got me pumped up. Maybe there are 2 things I can look forward to.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Ithil said:


> As we all know, all wrestlers, especially young ones, stay the same at all times through their career. Think of the career of mid carder "Ringmaster" Steve Austin as an example.


The difference is Steve Austin had talent. 

And comparing Husky Harris to SCSA is slap worthy.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The clip was shown on Smackdown last night my god these three strange looking guys will not make a big impact they will fail. And is it me or do they look really disgusting like they havent bathed in ages


Failing to grasp the concept of the gimmick? Hahaha


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



jhbboy198917 said:


> I really don't see the fans chanting "Husky Harris" when he debuts. I mean Husky Harris wasn't around along enough for most of the crowd to even remember him.


I would be chanting "Way-lon Mer-cy! *clap* *clap* *clap-clap-clap*" because that's the gimmick he's doing right now.


It's the SAME EXACT Character(Robert DeNiro's character) from the movie CAPE FEAR that Dan Spivey(Waylon Mercy) used. 

The WWE ran out of ideas so they decide to re-hash one and hope fans don't recognize it.


----------



## NO!

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fyZbSOQYhw


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



glenwo2 said:


> I would be chanting "Way-lon Mer-cy! *clap* *clap* *clap-clap-clap*" because that's the gimmick he's doing right now.
> 
> 
> It's the SAME EXACT Character(Robert DeNiro's character) from the movie CAPE FEAR that Dan Spivey(Waylon Mercy) used.
> 
> The WWE ran out of ideas so they decide to re-hash one and hope fans don't recognize it.


Ideas get rehashed all the time. Only on this occasion, they've added a few more refinements and hooks to make it more captivating: 'Eater of worlds'; the rocking chair; the dysfunctional family vibe, plus many more.

Also, why wouldn't they give this gimmick another go? It's a terrific idea, but Dan Spivey was a horrible wrestler in arguably the worst year in WWE history, and the gimmick only last a couple of months due to his premature retirement. Wyatt is younger, a better worker and MUCH better talker.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



glenwo2 said:


> I would be chanting "Way-lon Mer-cy! *clap* *clap* *clap-clap-clap*" because that's the gimmick he's doing right now.
> 
> 
> It's the SAME EXACT Character(Robert DeNiro's character) from the movie CAPE FEAR that Dan Spivey(Waylon Mercy) used.
> 
> The WWE ran out of ideas so they decide to re-hash one and hope fans don't recognize it.


Way to shit on a terrific young performer because they used a similar gimmick from TWENTY YEARS AGO. There are no original ideas, and everything is a repeat of something from before. It doesn't matter. Trying so hard to "smark" with know it all chants just shits on a good talent for no reason.


All that matters is HOW the gimmick is done. Mark Henry's Hall of Pain gimmick was a standard monster heel, seen hundreds of times, but he made it memorable because of how well he pulled it off. You should afford Bray Wyatt the same courtesy.

Also, the WWE didn't come up with this gimmick, Husky Harris did, clearly he thought it was something he could do and do well with.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Dopesick said:


> Ideas get rehashed all the time. Only on this occasion, they've added a few more refinements and hooks to make it more captivating: 'Eater of worlds'; the rocking chair; the dysfunctional family vibe, plus many more.
> 
> Also, why wouldn't they give this gimmick another go? It's a terrific idea, but Dan Spivey was a horrible wrestler in arguably the worst year in WWE history, and the gimmick only last a couple of months due to his premature retirement. Wyatt is younger, a better worker and *MUCH better talker.*


That's "debate-able", to be nice. :lmao

Agree with the rest, though.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



glenwo2 said:


> That's "debate-able", to be nice. :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I'm ready...I think..


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> The difference is Steve Austin had talent.
> 
> And comparing Husky Harris to SCSA is slap worthy.


I'm not gonna compare him to Austin, but dude has great mic skills and his wrestling skills aren't too shabby.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I hope they dont debut him with the stupid mask he has on. And I also hope he debuts ALONE and not with the family.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

all these new superstars that have _potential_ but _need_ to rely on creative for a good direction and good work for their character are pretty much hopeless because creative is hopeless. fandango is a good example. he could've been booked right and given the right material and been taken completely seriously as a ballroom dancer. lol thats how good johnny curtis is that he can pull that off. the problem is that he needed to be given more things to do from creative and that isn't going to happen. especially after his little dance got famous. that was creative's que for break time..

the shield hasn't benefited _at all_ from creative other than the fact that they got strong booking. and they can't just give every person who comes their way good booking. so with the shield filling up that spot, the new wrestlers are gonna have to rely on creative to supply the food for their gimmicks and it'll go well for about a month. unless they really start to bring it and approach vince with their own material and make their own way, creative will have their shitty way with the characters. but that's just how I see it. I have no reason not to believe this though.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Look what they did to Tensai he came back to WWE as this heel japanese wrestler but they have turned him into this dancing idiot so yeah Bray Wyatt has no chance


You're probably (for once) right that he'll fail because this is WWE, he has talent and the WWE deliberately sets up anyone with talent to fail, but you can't compare one of the best new talents in years to TENSAI. Matt Bloom was going to fail from the beginning because no force short of the will of GOD himself is going to get him over with anyone.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

For those complaining that Wyatt is a rehash of Mercy, wasn't Flair an almost complete copy of Buddy Rogers?


----------



## jim courier

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I don't watch NXT so I can't judge him but he better be good after all the wanking off ICW has given him.


----------



## FIVECount

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I love where this thread has gone and goes back to the idea of what makes Brays character most special is the Family. They will get pushed before he does because that's what he needs to be seen as this powerful cult leader that wields these 2 behemoths with just his words.

Apart from them, his gimmick isn't nearly as powerful. I am a HUGE NXT, far beyond the RAW/SD product but I guess I look into things a bit more than most.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



glenwo2 said:


> I would be chanting "Way-lon Mer-cy! *clap* *clap* *clap-clap-clap*" because that's the gimmick he's doing right now.
> 
> 
> It's the SAME EXACT Character(Robert DeNiro's character) from the movie CAPE FEAR that Dan Spivey(Waylon Mercy) used.
> 
> The WWE ran out of ideas so they decide to re-hash one and hope fans don't recognize it.


Wrestlers formulate their gimmicks based on characters in pop culture/film/television all the time. Ever hear of Razor Ramon? It's actually the smart thing to do since they tend to catch on with audiences easily.


----------



## Mr Poifect

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

IWC: Moan about there being the same old stale guys in the top slots

WWE: Debut loads of new guys that the IWC rave about 

IWC: Moans about new guys.


----------



## Mr Poifect

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Bray Wyatt is fucking excellent, he has a edge to him that no-one around has at the moment. Whether this will lend itself well to current WWE booking though remains to be seen. Let's just enjoy it for a change, instead of moaning about it.


........tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimme... is on my ....................................................side.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I'm going to wait and see where this goes. Wonder who his (their) first major feud is going to be with.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Mr Poifect said:


> IWC: Moan about there being the same old stale guys in the top slots
> 
> WWE: Debut loads of new guys that the IWC rave about
> 
> IWC: Moans about new guys.


Nobody ever raved about Michael McGillicutty, that's horseshit. Virtually all of the IWC loves The Shield and Bray Wyatt and have stayed that way. Anybody in here who's complaining about Wyatt is a SMALL IWC minority.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I think we have like... one McGillicutty mark here lol


----------



## RatedRviper

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

He needs to debut this next Raw while he's still "hot"....hype will splash down if they air another vignette


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



RatedRviper said:


> He needs to debut this next Raw while he's still "hot"....hype will splash down if they air another vignette


Debuting one week after his first ever vignette would be absolutely ludicrous. Give it another month or so to build up the anticipation and then it should be time to show up on Raw.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nobody ever raved about Michael McGillicutty, that's horseshit. Virtually all of the IWC loves The Shield and Bray Wyatt and have stayed that way. Anybody in here who's complaining about Wyatt is a SMALL IWC minority.


THIS.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Daiko said:


> For those complaining that Wyatt is a rehash of Mercy, wasn't Flair an almost complete copy of Buddy Rogers?


Did Buddy Rogers have the "Woooooo" thing?

Did he have the "Limousine-riding, Jet-flying, kiss-stealing, wheeling-and-dealing sonofagun" thing?


Did he have the strut?




Okay, maybe I see your point in that perhaps....PERHAPS Big Country Nelson...err, I mean Wyatt...can do a better version of that gimmick(Waylon Mercy gimmick). But frankly, from the video I saw, while it looks interesting, they seem more like a modern-day Godwins(remember them?) except they act all goofy and wear those sheep masks.. All they need is the slop.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



glenwo2 said:


> Did Buddy Rogers have the "Woooooo" thing?
> 
> Did he have the "Limousine-riding, Jet-flying, kiss-stealing, wheeling-and-dealing sonofagun" thing?
> 
> 
> Did he have the strut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, maybe I see your point in that perhaps....PERHAPS Big Country Nelson...err, I mean Wyatt...can do a better version of that gimmick(Waylon Mercy gimmick). But frankly, from the video I saw, while it looks interesting, they seem more like a modern-day Godwins(remember them?) except they act all goofy and wear those sheep masks.. All they need is the slop.


Why don't you go on youtube and watch a couple of his promos? He's much much MUCH better than Waylon Mercy ever was and it really isn't close.


----------



## tigermaskfan23

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I wonder if there plan at all is for them to target The SHIELD I mean Luke Harper and Erick Rowan do make an interesting tag team and in NXT do have the tag titles. I also wonder if how he comes off if Bray Wyatt will brainwash another wrestler to be apart of there family.


----------



## Pacmanboi

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

This can be the start of TV-14, long shot but I feel a change.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



THANOS said:


> Why don't you go on youtube and watch a couple of his promos? He's much much MUCH better than Waylon Mercy ever was and it really isn't close.



I went and did that. And frankly, I'm not that impressed. First off, he's not playing the character he will play now so whatever mic skills he has will now be put to the test to see if he can bring this "updated" CAPE FEAR character to life. 

If he can do it, terrific. We have ourselves a modern-day Waylon Mercy(with two accomplices). If not, I wouldn't be surprised either if he flames out.

I guess the only good thing at this point is that he's getting his shot in the WWE.


----------



## CupofCoffee

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I'm just so hyped for this. One of the most interesting gimmicks in the last decade.

On a side note, I've noticed that some people around here take the the comparison with the Max Cady character from _Cape Fear_ a little bit too far. Of course, there are some similarities between Cady and Wyatt (the Southern hillybilly background, the rambling manner of speech, the penchant for mysticism,... the Hawaii shirts), but there are also notable differences - Wyatt is not an ex-convict whose prime motivation is personal revenge; he's not a born-again christian; unlike the loner Cady, Wyatt recruits followers; and I highly doubt that WWE would go so far as to portray Wyatt as a rapist and/or a pedophile.

Wyatt's character draws on urban middle-class fears of the Southern 'White trash' and esoteric cults, which has a long tradition of cultural depictions (_Deliverance_ and _Cape Fear_ being just two examples) - however, I still think that we should appreciate his character in itself and not reduce him to a mere copy.


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Not avaliable In the U.K lol


----------



## PrinceofPunk16

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

He's honestly got more in common with Charles Manson than Max Cady.


----------



## tigermaskfan23

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I do gotta say though in all honesty it is a interesting persona he is a surprising wrestler to see in this kid friendly era.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

About time.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Also, people, stop pretending you knew who Waylon Mercy was before someone said it and you looked it up. Most people here were not watching in the short time he was around.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

These three guys shouldnt bother debuting on the main roster just save your dignities pack up your things and quit and go TNA where they might actually use you right


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Still pretty hyped for this, still pretty worried he wont fit in with the clean happy RAW they've created with Lawler making jokes every 5 seconds but whatever.

As someone said, unlike Husky Harris, Wyatt has a proper shot with a good distinct character and hopefully a chance to show off his not to shabby wrestling skills. Talented new blood being given a decent opportunity is the sort of thing every guy and gal on the forum preaches on about so why we're not all behind this is beyond me. Maybe he wont work out but I doubt it'll because of Wyatt and Co.

Anyway, I'm happy and interested and that's always a good thing.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Ithil said:


> Also, people, stop pretending you knew who Waylon Mercy was before someone said it and you looked it up. Most people here were not watching in the short time he was around.


Agreed with that. 

Most people who say how he was a "terrible wrestler" and "worker" along with having lesser-mic skills than Bray obviously were either :

1.) Too young to remember 

or 

2.) Too young to care


(I think it's more the latter than the former. lol.  )

I saw Waylon Mercy and his entire run in the WWF and while he wasn't exactly going to be mistaken for Daniel Bryan and his workrate, back then almost EVERYONE were a bunch of lumbering big men who were more about THE CHARACTER than the actual wrestling. 

And I'm sorry if I offend the Wyatt brigade here but Spivey was better(and before you all tell me to go watch a Promo that Wyatt does, I already did and still he's not of the same level as Dan Spivey's Waylon-Mercy character. Sorry but that's the way it is).


----------



## TommyRich

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I'm interested in his debt too, though like alot of people, I'm not sure how he'll fit in todays WWE


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



CupofCoffee said:


> I'm just so hyped for this. One of the most interesting gimmicks in the last decade.
> 
> On a side note, I've noticed that some people around here take the the comparison with the Max Cady character from _Cape Fear_ a little bit too far. Of course, there are some similarities between Cady and Wyatt (the Southern hillybilly background, the rambling manner of speech, the penchant for mysticism,... the Hawaii shirts), but there are also notable differences - Wyatt is not an ex-convict whose prime motivation is personal revenge; he's not a born-again christian; unlike the loner Cady, Wyatt recruits followers; and I highly doubt that WWE would go so far as to portray Wyatt as a rapist and/or a pedophile.
> 
> Wyatt's character draws on urban middle-class fears of the Southern 'White trash' and esoteric cults, which has a long tradition of cultural depictions (_Deliverance_ and _Cape Fear_ being just two examples) - however, I still think that we should appreciate his character in itself and not reduce him to a mere copy.


Folks comparing him to Max Cady are folks who watched him debut in NXT with Eli Cottonwood as his muscle. 






The character has evolved since then.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



glenwo2 said:


> Agreed with that.
> 
> Most people who say how he was a "terrible wrestler" and "worker" along with having lesser-mic skills than Bray obviously were either :
> 
> 1.) Too young to remember
> 
> or
> 
> 2.) Too young to care
> 
> 
> (I think it's more the latter than the former. lol.  )
> 
> I saw Waylon Mercy and his entire run in the WWF and while he wasn't exactly going to be mistaken for Daniel Bryan and his workrate, back then almost EVERYONE were a bunch of lumbering big men who were more about THE CHARACTER than the actual wrestling.
> 
> And I'm sorry if I offend the Wyatt brigade here but *Spivey was better(and before you all tell me to go watch a Promo that Wyatt does, I already did and still he's not of the same level as Dan Spivey's Waylon-Mercy character. Sorry but that's the way it is).*


Eh sorry? Your opinion is fact now? No.

Not sure why you're so hell bent on trying to derail the love for Wyatt here.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Whats with the sheep masks??? seriously have they got a farm yard animal fetish or something


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

The lamb mask is new to the promo, Rowan has never sported it before in NXT. It's obviously metaphorical, the Mary had a little lamb singing at the end being more overt, but also Bray wearing the butchers apron as part of his gimmick and then having his "family" wear a lamb mask, basically letting us know that Bray doesn't necessarily have the best intentions of his followers in mind, even if he professes that he does.


----------



## STP

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> These three guys shouldnt bother debuting on the main roster just save your dignities pack up your things and quit and go TNA where they might actually use you right


I try not to bite....but oh well....... If you don't think these three have talent you shouldn't even be commenting on it as you have nothing concrete to back up your words. Have you watched any of their NXT matches? Have you seen more than the one promo? Any fan with intelligence can see that Wyatt is different, has solid mic skills, can go at it in the ring, and loves the business. He's a natural for it. 

Says something about your perceptions when The Family is on the roster and your favorite Kelly Kelly is signing autographs at methadone clinics.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Dopesick said:


> Eh sorry? Your opinion is fact now? No.
> 
> Not sure why you're so hell bent on trying to derail the love for Wyatt here.


Where did I say my opinion was fact? 

No need to be a JERK about it. 


I'm not sure why YOU'RE hell bent on trying to convince me that Wyatt is the greatest of all time...

I don't think much of him. Can't you understand that?

And last I checked, you are allowed to state the OPPOSITE opinion from the masses here. Just 'cause the OP is excited like many in this thread about Bray, doesn't mean that it prohibits those who aren't from expressing that opinion.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Saying 'Sorry, but that's the way it is' is a pretty clear indication of stating something as fact.

Anyway, enough of the bullshit. I'm off to watch the promo a dozen more times because it's bloody brilliant.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Dopesick said:


> Saying 'Sorry, but that's the way it is' is a pretty clear indication of stating something as fact.


Hmmm.... If that's how you view it, then excuse me but "that's the way it is" for me. I should've added the "for me" part so you wouldn't need to provide such a response.



> Anyway, enough of the bullshit. I'm off to watch the promo a dozen more times because it's bloody brilliant.


I agree with you. "Enough of the bullshit".


----------



## Phillies3:16

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Instead of comparing him to others and shitting on him before his debut why not just be happy that we are actually getting a legit gimmick for once that actually has a chance to be awesome and interesting? I for one love Wyatt's character and work. If he fails like some say ill eat my words but I see only good things with him.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Phillies3:16 said:


> Instead of comparing him to others and shitting on him before his debut why not just be happy that we are actually getting a legit gimmick for once that actually has a chance to be awesome and interesting? I for one love Wyatt's character and work. If he fails like some say ill eat my words but I see only good things with him.


A gimmick always has a chance to be awesome.

But then we should remember that this is the WWE. Sometimes gimmicks don't turn out as well as we might hope.

You really trust the WWE Creative team at this point? I sure as hell don't but I'm hopeful.....for a miracle, that is.


----------



## RAB

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

He's only called the eater of worlds because he's fat.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



RAB said:


> He's only called the eater of worlds because he's fat.


I think I heard some dynamite go boom....


----------



## Coco.

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



glenwo2 said:


> I went and did that. And frankly, I'm not that impressed. First off, he's not playing the character he will play now so whatever mic skills he has will now be put to the test to see if he can bring this "updated" CAPE FEAR character to life.
> 
> If he can do it, terrific. We have ourselves a modern-day Waylon Mercy(with two accomplices). If not, I wouldn't be surprised either if he flames out.
> 
> I guess the only good thing at this point is that he's getting his shot in the WWE.


homeboy...

just because r-truth is a never was and never will be, doesn't mean the same shit will happen to bray wyatt...ha ha ha

aside from dean ambrose, cm punk, and daniel bryan, nobody has ever gotten so much hype from the iwc before debuting like bray wyatt...


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Coco. said:


> homeboy...
> 
> just because r-truth is a never was and never will be, doesn't mean the same shit will happen to bray wyatt...ha ha ha
> 
> aside from dean ambrose, cm punk, and daniel bryan, nobody has ever gotten so much hype from the iwc before debuting like bray wyatt...


Yeah... "ha ha ha". Bet it took you an hour-plus to come up with that response. 


And it remains to be seen how Wyatt does now that he's been "given the ball", so to speak...

I don't trust WWE Creative NOT to fuk this up because you know they will.


----------



## Korvin

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I've never been a fan of "haha the IWC is so dumb" but it is kind of crazy how Bray Wyatt is so loved when a few years ago Husky Harris got absolutely shit on and not just because the gimmick was bad.

Lets just give Bray Wyatt a chance first before we totally trash guy. It really is one of the most creative things that has come from WWE developmental in a long time.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Korvin said:


> I've never been a fan of "haha the IWC is so dumb" but it is kind of crazy how Bray Wyatt is so loved when a few years ago Husky Harris got absolutely shit on and not just because the gimmick was bad.
> 
> Lets just give Bray Wyatt a chance first before we totally trash guy. It really is one of the most creative things that has come from WWE developmental in a long time.


It's quite simple dude. If someone sucks/is forgettable in most categories then the "majority" of posters on here or "Majority of the IWC" will shit on them (Notice how I didn't group them ALL together as a hive mind). However, if said wrestler has improved drastically then the "majority" will give said wrestler credit, and rightfully praise them. Do you think anyone marked for Damien Sandow when he was Idol Stevens? Probably not, but he re-invented himself and is now rightfully praised. That is how the IWC as a majority works.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Korvin said:


> I've never been a fan of "haha the IWC is so dumb" but it is kind of crazy how Bray Wyatt is so loved when a few years ago Husky Harris got absolutely shit on and not just because the gimmick was bad.
> 
> Lets just give Bray Wyatt a chance first before we totally trash guy. It really is one of the most creative things that has come from WWE developmental in a long time.


I was a Husky Harris fan since the first day I watched him on NXT2, I remember people hated him because of his ''look'' (bunch of fatass'esque jokes) and ''IWC'' made fun of him when Cena talked about talent he saw potential his fave was him xD, everyone was on the Kaval and Riley bandwagon those days.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

this won't happen but i think it'd be cool if rowan and harper would finish each other's sentences. gives them more depth in the creep department, imo.


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I think they've found a nice balance with Wyatt's character between the Cape Fear stuff and what seems to be Texas Chainsaw Massacre undertones as well. It almost seems inevitable that we're going to hear Cole mention 'lambs being led to slaughter' in every one of the Family's matches & promos and I'm strangely OK with that. Hopefully we get another vignette on RAW this week to progress things along a little more.


----------



## ManureTheBear

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

You have to feel for his "sons", Harper and Rowen, who are only in this gig to build Wyatt. These two guys are genuine monsters, who could very likely end up as being "enhancement" monsters on NXT once the Wyatt family splits up.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



ManureTheBear said:


> You have to feel for his "sons", Harper and Rowen, who are only in this gig to build Wyatt. These two guys are genuine monsters, who could very likely end up as being "enhancement" monsters on NXT once the Wyatt family splits up.


Not necessarily. Harper is excellent with his character and he's very good in the ring for a man his size. If he continues to shine on the main roster then he could do quite well on his own. Rowan on the other hand, needs A LOT of work, because he's green as grass, but anythings possible with the right drive.


----------



## henrymark

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Just saw his promo, looking good. Finally another young guy other than Sandow with an actual gimmick.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



STP said:


> I try not to bite....but oh well....... If you don't think these three have talent you shouldn't even be commenting on it as you have nothing concrete to back up your words. Have you watched any of their NXT matches? Have you seen more than the one promo? Any fan with intelligence can see that Wyatt is different, has solid mic skills, can go at it in the ring, and loves the business. He's a natural for it.
> 
> Says something about your perceptions when The Family is on the roster and your favorite Kelly Kelly is signing autographs at methadone clinics.


Kelly Kelly is not on drugs so I don't know why you say that


----------



## FIVECount

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Their reign in WWE will be like NXT. Harper and Rowan will win Tag titles while Wyatt works as their mouth piece, What happens from there we never know because ever championship push on NXT Wyatt got burried.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



FIVECount said:


> Their reign in WWE will be like NXT. Harper and Rowan will win Tag titles while Wyatt works as their mouth piece, What happens from there we never know *because ever championship push on NXT Wyatt got burried.*


You HAVE to be just trolling us right? Bray Wyatt hasn't even challenged for the main titles in NXT/FCW even once under his new gimmick. You're just saying stupid shit, over and over in this thread, for the sake of trying denounce Bray Wyatt, eventhough anyone in this thread with an open mind KNOWS that the Wyatt Family is just a platform to spotlight "Bray Wyatt", not Harper and Rowan.

Having said that, Harper should do great for himself barring any set-backs.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Bray Wyatt will be mostly a manager for Harper and Rowan. But its okay cause the spotlight will be on him.


----------



## normal situation

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



King Bebe said:


> Bray Wyatt will be mostly a manager for Harper and Rowan. But its okay cause the spotlight will be on him.


He works good as both a wrestler and a manager. I'm sure he'll do a mixture of both, like on NXT.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



King Bebe said:


> Bray Wyatt will be mostly a manager for Harper and Rowan. But its okay cause the spotlight will be on him.





normal situation said:


> He works good as both a wrestler and a manager. I'm sure he'll do a mixture of both, like on NXT.


I don't see that happening primarily to be honest. This entire thing and gimmick is to spotlight Bray Wyatt just as the SES was for Punk. They will be his bodyguards primarily for the first little while, and he'll walk them down to the ring for their odd tag-matches. The only reason it was the other way around in NXT for awhile was because:

A) He was injured, and 
B) He was already established with that fanbase and needed to establish Harper and Rowan to them.

Debuting on the main roster, none of the casuals know who Bray is, so it is HE that will need the establishing first and foremost, especially since this entire gimmick is about him.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I dont wanna see any clip of these guys on Raw tonight


----------



## Coco.

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



glenwo2 said:


> Yeah... "ha ha ha". Bet it took you an hour-plus to come up with that response.
> 
> 
> And it remains to be seen how Wyatt does now that he's been "given the ball", so to speak...
> 
> I don't trust WWE Creative NOT to fuk this up because you know they will.


just stating the facts, chico...you mad?



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly is not on drugs so I don't know why you say that


no but she loaded up on man milk with all the dick sucking and bending over with half the locker room...not that it's a bad thing being a whore and all though, ye know?


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I liked the promo from tonight more - mostly because Harper and Rowan didn't talk in it. The rest is all rehash from NXT promo's, which isn't a bad thing for the much larger fan base to be exposed to for the first time. 

Others in the prayer circle look to be Bronson, Garrett Dylan and Rick Victor - none of which will be in the Wyatt Family, just used for stock footage. I didn't recognize the woman on the tree branch though - Alisha Ceraso maybe?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Was there another vignette tonight?


----------



## papercuts_hurt

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I can't wait for the Family to arrive! Although I'll miss them on NXT. What was up with Rowan in the lamb mask? lol

I wonder what creative has in store for them when they arrive? It makes sense to have Harper and Rowan in the tag division and Wyatt in singles, but against who? For Harper/Rowan, the only face tag teams I can think of right now are Hell No (who may be breaking up soon) and the Usos who don't get much time on TV. A feud with Hell No if they don't break up would be cool. Otherwise maybe turn the Shield face and we could have some 6-man action going? 

For Wyatt, I feel like he's gonna go around trying to convert people to his way of life - maybe he'll start with say Jericho because they fought on NXT several weeks ago?


----------



## N2mjusschillin

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

i don't quite understand......whats the gimmick? duck dynasty?


----------



## Clique

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



SoupBro said:


> Was there another vignette tonight?


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Coco. said:


> no but she loaded up on man milk with all the dick sucking and bending over with half the locker room...not that it's a bad thing being a whore and all though, ye know?


Aww. There's enough legit room for criticism with Kelly Kelly, and her lack of skill, to drag all that tawdry sexual stuff in.

On Topic: Can you imagine how scary this must be for the kid audience? If I were 8 year old wrestling-watching me, I may have just tinkled watching that.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Clique said:


>


WWE is soo good at their vignettes.


----------



## ByTor

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

These Bray Wyatt vignettes are my favorite wrestling related thing in forever. Part of me can't wait until The Family debuts proper, but another part of me hopes they never debut and we just get these promo videos forever. I mean, logic dictates it has to disappoint. There's no way this special kind of awesome sauce can last forever, can it?


----------



## papercuts_hurt

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



N2mjusschillin said:


> i don't quite understand......whats the gimmick? duck dynasty?


LOL - you're not too far off, but the deal is Wyatt is this semi-religious zealot type who believes he is "the eater of worlds" and that he is here to wake up the unenlightened masses. He's a cult leader basically, like Charles Manson or something, but with a sort of weird demented swamp person thing mixed in. His two followers thus far are Luke Harper (the black hair) and Erik Rowan (red hair), two massive 300 pound dudes, Harper is like a demented hillbilly and Rowan is some kind of childlike escaped mental patient, or something. They both act like they've been brainwashed by Wyatt and are constantly looking to him for direction and approval during matches as he watches sitting in a rocking chair and looking creepy. The whole act is friggin awesome and I can't wait to see what they're gonna do on Raw!!!


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

*Another sick vignette :mark: *


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



CRIMSON said:


> *Another sick vignette :mark: *


Absolutely. Great shit. :clap


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I like him already, Raw is going to get better every week.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Also, can we talk about how that theme song gives me the wiggins? Severely.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I love the creepy sounding theme. Maybe it's just me but I want a lamb mask.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

They need a woman in the bunch. You can't have a crazy cult leader without a woman. It's just not done. It's too bad Audrey got released, because she looks wholesome and down-home enough to make it that extra little bit of sinister.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Asenath said:


> They need a woman in the bunch. You can't have a crazy cult leader without a woman. It's just not done. It's too bad Audrey got released, because she looks wholesome and down-home enough to make it that extra little bit of sinister.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Too English. Even if she never talked, she just looks English.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Asenath said:


> Too English. Even if she never talked, she just looks English.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

when abouts was the vignette shown? ive been skipping through raws


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Asenath said:


> Also, can we talk about how that theme song gives me the wiggins? Severely.


*I have his theme song on my mobile already, and I hardly download any theme songs.*



CHRISTINA HENDRICKS said:


> when abouts was the vignette shown? ive been skipping through raws


*Just before the Ryback/Daniel Bryan bout.*


----------



## G-Mafia

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I can't wait for these guys to debut. I don't follow NXT but after the vignette last week I went and watched some footage of them. Very excited. Awesome stuff.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Yes guys. 

Let's take some drink..

Sun is shining... lean back...
..Take a sip and just lose yourself.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Of the current developmentals I think Bayley would be the best fit, with a Miss Congeniality gimmick that Lita used while in ECW. Or if there is a mysterious muse/siren woman only seen in the vignettes that's fine as well. It would need to be the right woman - if couldn't be just anyone (Ie a repackaged Aksana or something ridiculous). Wyatt should be given a lot of say in his whole stable.


----------



## AmazingTyler

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I do not watch NXT so I know nothing about The Wyatt Family but I wonder if they will soon Rival THE SHEILD.


----------



## Firallon

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Yep, this guy is going to suck. He sucked as Husky Harris and will suck now.


----------



## ShadowCat

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



AmazingTyler said:


> I do not watch NXT so I know nothing about The Wyatt Family but I wonder if they will soon Rival THE SHEILD.


As a group now, Every member of the Shield are strong and have a purpose. With the Wyatt Family besides Bray the other too seem like fillers, But Bray will be up there with Ambrose & Rollins in the future.


----------



## Allur

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Firallon said:


> Yep, this guy is going to suck. He sucked as Husky Harris and will suck now.


Yeah, because people don't develop, right?


----------



## JuulDK

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

*


ShadowCat said:



As a group now, Every member of the Shield are strong and have a purpose. With the Wyatt Family besides Bray the other too seem like fillers, But Bray will be up there with Ambrose & Rollins in the future.

Click to expand...

I don't know about that man... I actually think that Harper and Rowan could add something to the tag team division. But only because of Wyatt's influence in the stable  Wyatt on the other hand I see lots of potential, an awesome gimmick and a soon to be mid-card champion.*


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Firallon said:


> Yep, this guy is going to suck. He sucked as Husky Harris and will suck now.


Enjoy eating your delicious words.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Firallon said:


> Yep, this guy is going to suck. He sucked as Husky Harris and will suck now.


That's why "The Ringmaster" Steve Austin, Rocky Maivia, Idol Stevens, Isaac Yankem and Sexton Hardcastle never developed or changed in their career and stayed as nobodies as a result, right?


----------



## J.S.

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I hope when he debuts there is a loud Husky Harris chant.


----------



## JY57

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dx4JWEC49WU&feature=player_embedded

Backstage Fallout: WWE Stars Talk About Bray Wyatt


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Fast cutting doesn't make a great video. I'd take one of his in-ring promos over this sort of video any day. His best and most effective work is that segment where Wyatt made Harper and Rowan beat each other up after they lost a match.


----------



## PunkShoot

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Big E is fucking hilarious

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dx4JWEC49WU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Banjo

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

"Eater of worlds"... does that mean he's really fat?


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Ithil said:


> That's why "The Ringmaster" Steve Austin, Rocky Maivia, Idol Stevens, Isaac Yankem and Sexton Hardcastle never developed or changed in their career and stayed as nobodies as a result, right?


Terra Ryzing says hello too.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

So after seeing the newest clip last night on Raw there claiming there monsters from the line that Husky Harris said about monsters being real WTF seriously get the fuck off my tv. Kane is the real monster, these guys are nothing but greasy, fat losers who need to be released


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I'm a sucker for weird, pyschotic, cult like characters so its little wonder that I've been a fan of Bray Wyatt for a while now and a fan of the Wyatt family. These vignettes thus far have been gold and I can't wait for when they eventually do debut them. Along with the Shield and Bryan they will be worth watching on my screen.


----------



## iverson19

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Was the girl hanging onto the tree Paige? is she coming up with them?


----------



## CupofCoffee

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Banjo said:


> "Eater of worlds"... does that mean he's really fat?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Lets just stop with these silly videos. Actions speak louder than words


----------



## x78

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



iverson19 said:


> Was the girl hanging onto the tree Paige? is she coming up with them?


It was Audrey Marie, who has now been released. They won't have a girl with them, certainly not Paige.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



iverson19 said:


> Was the girl hanging onto the tree Paige? is she coming up with them?


I certainly hope not. An English gal being aligned with a psychotic cult leader from the swamp wouldn't make much sense.

Another great vignette. I've been major critical of WWE in recent months but they know how to produce a damn good video. These are becoming my most anticipated parts of the show.


----------



## connormurphy13

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Two ways they can roll with this:

Have them matched off with someone who has had the tendency to be psychotic but isn't anymore, namely Kane or Orton

OR

Screw them up because they're too ahead of the curve for anyone to understand (like Raven)


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



iverson19 said:


> Was the girl hanging onto the tree Paige? is she coming up with them?


That's Audrey Marie, who was released two weeks ago. A shame too. She was a pretty good novice wrestler, and I think she would have done fine as a part of this faction.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



x78 said:


> They won't have a girl with them, certainly not Paige.


They should, though. When have you EVER seen a charismatic/creepy cult leader without a woman with him? It just doesn't go.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

A female follower would add to it, but I wonder if they want two crazy females on their show (AJ).


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

If that was Audrey Marie (I have my doubts), she looks way better as the siren in the tree than the Mickie James country girl rip off look/gimmick she tried.

If a woman was added to the Family, I wouldn't go an AJ psycho chick route, but either use Bayley with a Miss Congeniality gimmick (Lita's ECW gimmick, not the Bullock movie), or rehire Audrey and keep her in the flowing white dress, always barefoot, with long dark wavy hair like she appears in the vignettes. In this role Audrey would never speak, except to whisper into Bray's ear on occasion. She's be his mysterious muse.


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Last night's vignette was great again and I loved when Wyatt said that he was open to people's interpretations because that's exactly right. Dumb people see the Wyatt family and think they're just creepy swamp people but if you look beneath the surface you can see what they're trying to accomplish. This is more than just 3 brutes; it's a cult.


----------



## x78

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

^ It was Audrey.










Those clips are from Wyatt's NXT debut vignettes before Harper and Rowan debuted, Garrett Dylan is also seen. I'm not sure why they are using these old clips, if they're going to do that then they should have just shown the original vignettes IMO which were much more effective. The current ones aren't really getting any message across, they are far less sinister and I'm worried that it's a sign they're going to water down Wyatt's character.


Asenath said:


> They should, though. When have you EVER seen a charismatic/creepy cult leader without a woman with him? It just doesn't go.


I know what you mean, but they are more Texas Chainsaw Massacre than a religious cult these days. I think including a female member would probably detract from the intimidation factor. It also doesn't help that all three men are ugly as hell, there's no way any girls would want to hang around with them realistically.


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



x78 said:


> I know what you mean, but they are more Texas Chainsaw Massacre than a religious cult these days. I think including a female member would probably detract from the intimidation factor. It also doesn't help that all three men are ugly as hell, there's no way any girls would want to hang around with them realistically.


I don't want to see a woman involved either but looks don't really have anything to do with it. It's all about mind control in groups like that. Charles Manson wasn't exactly a male model either and some of the chicks in the Manson family weren't too bad.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



x78 said:


> ^ It was Audrey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those clips are from Wyatt's NXT debut vignettes before Harper and Rowan debuted, Garrett Dylan is also seen. I'm not sure why they are using these old clips, if they're going to do that then they should have just shown the original vignettes IMO which were much more effective. The current ones aren't really getting any message across, they are far less sinister and I'm worried that it's a sign they're going to water down Wyatt's character.



Man, I just am not seeing Audrey there at all. Maybe it's the hair and not-smiling face or something. 

Also seen in this vignette was Garrett, Rick Victor and the back of Bronson (I believe). I agree though that they're muddling the act a bit, because first you try and establish Harper and Rowan, and now you have these other guys (and girl) in the vignette seemingly as equal players to Rowan and Harper. 

Whomever is behind the wwe vids is mashing together NXT promo's in nonsensical order.


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

The female in the vignette is irrelevant, they just used old clips from this NXT hyping debut in which she was a part of, she never made an appearance, never will. Especially since it was probably Audrey Marie who is now released.


----------



## TNAWinsLOL

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Oh look Smarks hyping up ANOTHER heel? Can't wait for "WYATT = JOBBER?" "PUSH WYATT" threads.


Can't.....freaking wait.


----------



## WoWoWoKID

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



TNAWinsLOL said:


> Oh look Smarks hyping up ANOTHER heel? Can't wait for "WYATT = JOBBER?" "PUSH WYATT" threads.
> 
> 
> Can't.....freaking wait.


*HAhaHAhaHAha...we're coming.*


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Backstage fallout this week was all about Wyatt. Points of interest:
-A wild Ted DiBiase appeared
-Brad Maddox being quite positive about Wyatt

Especially the latter made me wonder. Wonder if it had any kind of significance I mean..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dx4JWEC49WU << Link to Backstage Fallout


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Teddy Dibiase seems like such a likeable, good dude. Maybe he could come back soon and be a good ol boy of some kind.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



TNAWinsLOL said:


> Oh look Smarks hyping up ANOTHER heel? *Can't wait for "WYATT = JOBBER?" "PUSH WYATT" threads.*
> 
> 
> Can't.....freaking wait.


Looks like you won't have the chance to :lmao


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I'm pretty psyched about his upcoming debut, and am loving these vignettes. Also, I love how they are building them up even before they make their actual debut as a sort of force with the backstage fallout clip, and on RAW how Cole sort of hyped up the vignette before showing it. It makes me think they have something big in store for this group. I just want them to have a big debut feud to fully establish them. 

I'd have Rowan & Harper be the next Tag Champs aswell, but winning them in a multi team match as they probably couldnt have a heel vs heel feud with The Shield. Really intrigued by all of this, oh and on an unrelated note Big E's part from that Backstage Fallout clip was awesome! Him going on about the Kielbasa was hysterical, and just wish they showed something like that on TV cause he showed alot of personality there.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I re call Husky Harris was another NXT 2 wrestler that failed to get over just like Joe Hennig and now he's been given another chance in this Bray Wyatt character WTF


----------



## JY57

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...embers_of_The_Wyatt_Family_RAW_Re-writes.html



> - It appears WWE are planting the seeds for more members of The Wyatt Family to debut on TV. Right now, we know that Bray Wyatt will be coming up with NXT Tag Team Champions Erick Rowan and Luke Harper. The video that aired on Monday also featured what appeared to be NXT wrestler Garrett Dylan and NXT Diva Bayley in minor roles as Wyatt's "followers."
> 
> source: PWInsider


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I re call Husky Harris was another NXT 2 wrestler that failed to get over just like Joe Hennig and now he's been given another chance in this Bray Wyatt character WTF


It's called repackaging.-_-

And Bray Wyatt has improved a lot on mic and in the ring. Axel still sucks though. There's nothing changed about him. He is still rubbish as before.


----------



## ItBeginsAgain

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Yeah they are good, You should check the one I made.


----------



## Raw Power

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

lolz if WWE pulls a Brodus Clay and debuts them in October as a group of yoga instructors or something.




Seriously though.. I'm psyched to see them debut.


----------



## Minder Jahal

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt-superstars-main-event/607837-husky-harris-has-been-repackaged.html
Have a read of some of the comments on there, smarks writing the gimmick off before it even got started. unk2


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...embers_of_The_Wyatt_Family_RAW_Re-writes.html


NXT viewers will know this is bull. First of all that isn't Bayley, hell I believe that promo video was used in NXT before she was even hired in the company. Dylan is in the video, but so is Rick Victor and Bronson - in other promo vids Adam Mercer is also seen in the "congregation" footage. These folks were used as extras for the video packages.


----------



## Aficionado

I'm beginning to get a House of A Thousand Corpses meets Deliverance vibe more so than Texas Chainsaw Massacre.

It's funny the dirtsheets claim Bayley was in the video as I was going to suggest she play "Sister Abigail". The woman in the video looks like Audrey, but since she's obviously been released it would give Bayley an immediate purpose.

It makes me laugh at how much they seem to be simplifying the gimmick as just "creepy". So many directions to go with characters like these so I hope they don't dumb it down too much.


----------



## normal situation

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I re call Husky Harris was another NXT 2 wrestler that failed to get over just like Joe Hennig and now he's been given another chance in this Bray Wyatt character WTF


Except the Bray Wyatt character is brilliant, and he's proven that he has his character down perfectly, in regards to his mic skills and in ring style. He's already been getting heat at some of the house shows he's been performing at.


----------



## Aficionado

normal situation said:


> Except the Bray Wyatt character is brilliant, and he's proven that he has his character down perfectly, in regards to his mic skills and in ring style. He's already been getting heat at some of the house shows he's been performing at.



Indeed.
- Funaki

I was pleasantly surprised to see him at the house show I attended in Alberta. He cut Justin Roberts off and then cut a promo while he walked to the ring. It reminded me of the way they had Ambrose doing dark matches before he debuted. He got the desired reaction from my hometown and you can just tell the gimmick will be a success. Plus he has onee of the best entrance themes currently being used.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

As clear as it is that the girl ISN'T Bailey, I really love the idea of her getting added to the Wyatt Family at some point. She's just a little less easy on the eyes than most of the current NXT divas, so she needs a little extra backing to get her over. The Wyatt Fam could be just that..

My gawd I hope they do this right...


----------



## SOSheamus

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...embers_of_The_Wyatt_Family_RAW_Re-writes.html


So if they're talking about the women being Bayley and one of the other guys being Dylan...What about the guy with black hair. Looks like that could be Victor...And the bald guy does not look like Rowan from the back IMO. To me that looks like Bronson.

The women though, i don't think looks overly like Bayley. Too me it looks more like Audrey Marie but she's been released apparently so...


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Bayley would be a great addition if you ask me. I like the idea of a ghostly, swaying, silent muse who is the 'beauty' to the rest of the Family's 'beast'. Would give off so many cool visuals and potential stories. 

No more male members though however, I think they're fine in that category.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

LOL at all you idiots not getting the gimmick and saying he'll flop. Watch cape fear. Read a good southern Gothic novel or psychological thriller for God's sake 

Fucking dense-ass people. Get some depth to your character evaluation!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

I'm looking forward to the debut of Bray Wyatt, admittedly I haven't seen much of him in NXT, but what I have seen has been impressive.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Im gonna mark out when these three are turned into dancing jobbers


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Beatles123 said:


> LOL at all you idiots not getting the gimmick and saying he'll flop. Watch cape fear. Read a good southern Gothic novel or psychological thriller for God's sake
> 
> Fucking dense-ass people. Get some depth to your character evaluation!


He won't "flop", but Vince won't push him and will set him up to fail because he doesn't understand talent.



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Im gonna mark out when these three are turned into dancing jobbers


fpalm


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Tiiiiiiiiiime is on my side....


----------



## volunteer75

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Cannot wait


----------



## Coco.

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



SonoShion said:


>


:drake3 you want to fuck up the most talented bitch in nxt?


----------



## Delbusto

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*


----------



## Apex Predator

*Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*






This was 6/1/2013 Raw House Show.
Bray Wyatt faces off against Zack Ryder. I guess they've found another purpose for Ryder lol. What's your thoughts on the match and his finisher?


----------



## volunteer75

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*

I really looking forward to his debut.


----------



## ZachS22

Makes him look a little weak because Ryder fought back but I like him the finisher is a real bizare twist to a common move I can't wait for his on screen debut


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*



ZachS22 said:


> Makes him look a little weak because Ryder fought back but I like him the finisher is a real bizare twist to a common move I can't wait for his on screen debut
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ryder isn't a threat. :lol Well he is bizzare in many ways mentally so fits well. Looking forward to watch his debut too.


----------



## CurryKingDH

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*

Looks good. I've seen way too many people use that finisher or something similar now though.

My only worry is that they will pull a Kizarny. After a lot of build up and vignettes, he will have one match in front of a dead crowd and he will be gone.


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*

I absolutely love Wyatt's savage style of wrestling. Not only does it fit with his amazing gimmick but it fits with his look too. From the few matches I've watched from him, he always keeps this style. Hope it continues this way. It compliments him so well.

This guy is just perfect.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*

Great finisher. Executes it really well and I think Ryder really sells it well here too.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*

Looks good. Can't wait until he makes his TV debut.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*

Looks like we know who might be his first opponent upon debut lol. From that video he looks the same as he was on NXT, which is a good thing.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*

If Bray Wyatt faces Zack Ryder on television the match will be over in 5 seconds.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*

Debut already Wyatt, save us


----------



## Mr Poifect

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*



Thee Brain said:


> I absolutely love Wyatt's savage style of wrestling. Not only does it fit with his amazing gimmick but it fits with his look too. From the few matches I've watched from him, he always keeps this style. Hope it continues this way. It compliments him so well.
> 
> This guy is just perfect.


He reminds of me of Cactus Jack WCW era.

The thing I mostly enjoyed in that vid was how shit Zack Ryders offense looked. How much air does he give in the knee to the face and the dropkick. Looks terrible.


----------



## sizor

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Great finisher. Executes it really well and I think Ryder really sells it well here too.


this is his regular finisher.....


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> If Bray Wyatt faces Zack Ryder on television the match will be over in 5 seconds.


As it should be.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*

Isn't Fandango using that as his finisher now?


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*

Did he skip the kiss part? I hope not I like that part of the finisher.


----------



## Schrute_Farms

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*

I love Wyatt but I hate that style of finisher Im sure he can come up with something better or have a couple different finishers.


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*



Brodus Clay said:


> Did he skip the kiss part? I hope not I like that part of the finisher.


It's a house show. I'm sure he'll include the kiss part on his debut on Raw.


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*



ZachS22 said:


> Makes him look a little weak because Ryder fought back but I like him the finisher is a real bizare twist to a common move I can't wait for his on screen debut
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Every new guy doesn't have to squash everyone in sight. There are ways to put people over without having to make everyone else look like scrubs in the process. Hopefully WWE can learn this and start doing it on TV.


----------



## The_Man1210

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*

not bad. Still waiting to see his debut !! Lmao at the last part saying ... I know his finisher .... yea that his finisher lol


----------



## Jacare

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*

Wrestling looks a hell of a lot better on TV


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*



Jacare said:


> Wrestling looks a hell of a lot better on TV


I thought the exact same.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*

Thank fuck, they're keeping the dancing, that fits perfectly with him. I figured they'd change that since they already have a boring jackass on the roster who dances.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Thank fuck, they're keeping the dancing, that fits perfectly with him. I figured they'd change that since they already have a *boring jackass on the roster who dances.*


Which one? There's quite a few of them on the roster.

And Wyatt looked good there, but I'm more interested in the promos he's gonna give when he debuts. Should be some epic shit.


----------



## Slider575

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*

That finisher looks so familiar, who was the last person that used that? John Morrison?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*



ChromeMan said:


> Which one? There's quite a few of them on the roster.
> 
> And Wyatt looked good there, but I'm more interested in the promos he's gonna give when he debuts. Should be some epic shit.


Fandango. You know, the one they're actually pushing. I wouldn't think they'd change it for someone like Brodus or Tensai who don't do that style of dancing or do.....well, anything in general.


----------



## all in all...

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*



ZachS22 said:


> Makes him look a little weak because Ryder fought back but I like him the finisher is a real bizare twist to a common move I can't wait for his on screen debut
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


seriously whatever happened to a debuting guy squashing low level rejects for a few weeks (or longer) before making their move against someone higher in the food chain?


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



> The Wyatt Family was in action at last night's live event in Ft. Lauderdale. In the past, it has been just Bray Wyatt working main roster events but he had Erick Rowan and Luke Harper with him last night. Bray cut a bizarre promo before beating R-Truth in a squash match. It was noted that Rowan was wearing the sheep mask that he's been wearing in the RAW vignettes.


LOP.


----------



## Damien

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



SonoShion said:


> LOP.


:mark:


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*



Slider575 said:


> That finisher looks so familiar, who was the last person that used that? John Morrison?


I remember the late Chris Kanyon used that finisher(called it the Flat-liner).


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*

Every single person uses that finisher. Carlito, MVP, R-Truth, Fandango did it once, it's pretty much the most overused finisher in history but somehow Bray Wyatt makes it look good and better than everyone else.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*



The Long Con said:


> Every single person uses that finisher. Carlito, MVP, R-Truth, Fandango did it once, it's pretty much the most overused finisher in history but somehow Bray Wyatt makes it look good and better than everyone else.


Sometimes the Character the guy plays makes the finisher look better than it is.

But R-Truth's finisher and Bray's finisher are not the same.


Truth literally jumps into the finisher.

Bray just twirls his guy into the finisher.


----------



## Allur

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*

Scott Steiner used it as well, but without the twisting motion. Bray's version is by far the best, though.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*

People got it all wrong in this thread. Guys like R-Truth, MVP, and Shelton NEVER used this move. They used a jumping complete shot, whereas this move is a spinning reverse STO. The last person in WWE to use it was Mike Knox who called it the Hard Knox I believe? Frankie Kazarrian used it previously as well, calling it the Wave of the Future. Out of everyone who's used it though, Wyatt uses it the best and has incorporated it into his character in such an amazing way that I can't see him using anything else at this point.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*

Bray Wyatt sucks everyone will just remember him as Husky Harris who failed on NXT 2


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*

i'm worried smarks are gonna ruin him. he just CAN'T get the pops that so many other heels get... it would totally ruin his character. sigh. here's hoping it all works out, because he's a really special talent.


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*



all in all... said:


> seriously whatever happened to a debuting guy squashing low level rejects for a few weeks (or longer) before making their move against someone higher in the food chain?


Everyone was doing it last year and it got old. Ryback, Tensai, Cesaro, Sandow. And now we pretty much have a shit midcard. We need to get out of the "midcarder = jobber" mindset. WWE needs to figure out how to make people look strong without making other people look weak.


----------



## wwefanstan

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*

Me and my boys will be sitting TV side floor for Raw on Monday night am hoping he debuts. If he does we'll be starting the HUSKY HARRIS chants loud and clear.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*



wwefanstan said:


> Me and my boys will be sitting TV side floor for Raw on Monday night am hoping he debuts. If he does we'll be starting the HUSKY HARRIS chants loud and clear.


And then you'll complain about new guys not getting a chance to improve the company, then you'll do something else hypocritical and stupid.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*



Allur said:


> Scott Steiner used it as well, but without the twisting motion. Bray's version is by far the best, though.


He did?

Only thing I remember from Scott Steiner are the Frankensteiner(when he was younger) and his version of the Camel-Clutch(as Big Poppa Pump).


----------



## Allur

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*



glenwo2 said:


> He did?
> 
> Only thing I remember from Scott Steiner are the Frankensteiner(when he was younger) and his version of the Camel-Clutch(as Big Poppa Pump).


I think so, yeah. It was called Steiner Flatliner.


----------



## Jamazing

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Bray Wyatt sucks everyone will just remember him as Husky Harris who failed on NXT 2


Are you trying to make people think you're an idiot? So many people have not done very well in the gimmick they had before, but then became some great even legendary wrestlers.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Bray Wyatt sucks everyone will just remember him as Husky Harris who failed on NXT 2


And this is why you are never taken seriously


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*

I like how Wyatt kind of holds them in the corner like he is hugging them after he hits with that splash. Goes really well with his gimmick like he is praying for the lost soul. On FCW I've even seen him kiss them before he hits them with his actual finisher. 

good shit and I hope they keep those little nuances when he debuts in WWE. It would really take away from it if he just hit a turnbuckle splash then a neckbreaker idk.


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*

KNOX OUT!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cayasU2Bks


----------



## Amazing End 96

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*

Wyatt should squash quicker on tv


----------



## TheFightingFowl

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*

man how hokey does Ryder look live


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*

Can't say I'm too high on that finisher. That's pretty much the most generic new-guy finisher they have. I like the little dance to set it up but surely there's something a bit more impressive he could use?


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*



dan the marino said:


> Can't say I'm too high on that finisher. That's pretty much the most generic new-guy finisher they have. I like the little dance to set it up but surely there's something a bit more impressive he could use?


When he was Husky Harris, he was doing a really vicious looking running senton splash, but they gave that move to Tensai.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Can Bray Wyatt go beyond the vignettes?*

I was a big fan of Husky Harris so I am really excited to see this group come in. But do you think they could go the way of Sean O Haire? 

Sean O Haire was a guy many people thought would be a huge player in the WWE. He had that promising Devils Advocate character but again, the character was only good for vignettes. It couldn't transfer onto television and go beyond those promos. Much like Beaver Cleavage and Kizarny.

A lot of ideas could have popped up but this is WWE Creative we're talking about. I'm not getting my hopes up too much, but lets just say I won't be surprised if they're dancing on television with Brodus Clay in a few months time.


----------



## MrWrestlingVIII

*Re: Can Bray Wyatt go beyond the vignettes?*

I thought this too. One thing he has going for him over Sean O'Haire, Beaver Cleavage, and Kizarny is that he can carry himself with wrestling ability, and he can cut a promo, so, it's just a matter of being pushed.


----------



## Alim

*Re: Can Bray Wyatt go beyond the vignettes?*

Sean O'Haire was a huge missed opportunity and I still can't figure out why he failed. His pre-debut promos were amazing, but you're wrong when you say the character was only good for the vignettes. I recall him convincing Spanky to streak throughout the arena and Dawn Marie to flash the crowd. WWE simply dropped the ball with him.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel

*Re: Can Bray Wyatt go beyond the vignettes?*

Remember that one guy who had those small backstage clips of him trying to get himself over by drawing himself on a board or something about spilt milk, but he ended up being a ***** dancer instead? The Wyatt vignettes look interesting, but I fear they may end up being banjo playing hillbilly kissin' cousins that follow the stereotype of the happy southern hick, rather than the Deliverance stereotypical hicks that it looks like it's going to become.


----------



## BKsaaki

*Re: Can Bray Wyatt go beyond the vignettes?*

Depends Vince and Vince alone :vince3:


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: Can Bray Wyatt go beyond the vignettes?*

That's what I'm thinking. I feel like people only love him because of the gimmick and the promos from NXT etc.. He better be good in the ring.


----------



## thelukestar619

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*

Ryder was great obviously


----------



## NO!

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*

That dance he did with Ryder before hitting his finisher was pretty cool... but the finisher itself didn't do much for me. It sort of looks like Miz's finisher, but backwards.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Can Bray Wyatt go beyond the vignettes?*

He was doing a good job on NXT.. His promos were awesome and he's great in the ring. We'll see what happens. I think he'll be just fine.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Can Bray Wyatt go beyond the vignettes?*

he has been excellent in nxt in-ring, just look at the brilliant psychology he displays in a battle royal ffs


----------



## Cactus-Sack

*Re: Can Bray Wyatt go beyond the vignettes?*

Seriously? It's not just the vignettes, he's great in-ring and on the mic. He'll be fine.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Can Bray Wyatt go beyond the vignettes?*

Watch Nxt. Wyatt is a great micworker and connects with the crowd amazingly well. I think he will go far as long as he,s given the opportunity. Lol who would of ever thought Husky Harris and Michael Mcgillicutty of the new nexus would be this.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Can Bray Wyatt go beyond the vignettes?*



Cactus-Sack said:


> Seriously? It's not just the vignettes, he's great in-ring and on the mic. He'll be fine.


Unless Vince McMahon is left in charge of him. And guess what?...

Don't trust the WWE, bottom line. They never fail to drop the ball.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: Can Bray Wyatt go beyond the vignettes?*

Nah Mr.Wyatt is amazing


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Why the fuck would they bring up the family with him? They are only dragging him down seriously. Bray Wyatt could be a maineventer even with that gimmick so I hope they dont fuck it up like they always do.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*

Bray Wyatt's character is superb. It's something different. If WWE gives him the right booking, i am sure he'll be a main-event star sooner or later.


----------



## RyanPelley

validreasoning said:


> he has been excellent in nxt in-ring, just look at the brilliant psychology he displays in a battle royal ffs


I love Wyatt, but he did nothing in the battle royal, as far as "brilliant psychology" goes.


----------



## That's Amore

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Am I the only one who genuinely likes all 3 guys & not just Bray Wyatt?


----------



## adprokid

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*

The end is very lesbian


----------



## Spaz350

*Re: Bray Wyatt V.S. Zack Ryder Looks Impressive*

Personally, I like the body avalanche he does more than the swinging reverse STO (called Sister Abigail on NXT btw). Wyatt is really, really quick for someone his size, and puts some serious impact into that avalanche. His Ura-nage is nasty as well, assuming he gets to use it.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



Delbusto1 said:


>


Niceeee. Be sick if they wear those masks.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO

*Re: Can Bray Wyatt go beyond the vignettes?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Unless Vince McMahon is left in charge of him. And guess what?...
> 
> Don't trust the WWE, bottom line. They never fail to drop the ball.


They've booked the Shield well for 6-8 months. There is still hope for Wyatt.


----------



## ZachS22

I hope he uses that mask from the video gives him a texas chainsaw feel


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Geeee

*Re: Can Bray Wyatt go beyond the vignettes?*



King Bebe said:


> I was a big fan of Husky Harris so I am really excited to see this group come in. But do you think they could go the way of Sean O Haire?
> 
> Sean O Haire was a guy many people thought would be a huge player in the WWE. He had that promising Devils Advocate character but again, the character was only good for vignettes. It couldn't transfer onto television and go beyond those promos. Much like Beaver Cleavage and Kizarny.
> 
> A lot of ideas could have popped up but this is WWE Creative we're talking about. I'm not getting my hopes up too much, but lets just say I won't be surprised if they're dancing on television with Brodus Clay in a few months time.


Beaver Cleavage and Kizarny were also terrible in vignettes...


----------



## COPkilla

*Re: Can Bray Wyatt go beyond the vignettes?*

It's a matter of time before he becomes comedy fodder IMO.


----------



## lowesta

*Re: Can Bray Wyatt go beyond the vignettes?*

The man is fucking Charles Manson... he will fire for sure


----------



## Jamazing

*Re: Can Bray Wyatt go beyond the vignettes?*

Tons of Funk are getting a new member! :vince


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*

Bray only wore the mask because he had a busted nose. Rowan is now wearing the lamb mask as part of his entrance.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Can Bray Wyatt go beyond the vignettes?*



Jamazing said:


> Tons of Funk are getting a new member! :vince


Lol there getting three new members very soon


----------



## Jigsaw83

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

WWE can't...just can't flop of Wyatt. I'll be so pissed.


----------



## Delbusto

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*






Short promo I made.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

The Wyatt family better get learning Brodus and Sweet T's dance moves as their gonna be doing them


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The Wyatt family better get learning Brodus and Sweet T's dance moves as their gonna be doing them


You don't even know his character do you?


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



Delbusto1 said:


> Short promo I made.


dam bro this is very impressive..idk if anything would come of it but you should submit it to the wwe


----------



## Stad

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The Wyatt family better get learning Brodus and Sweet T's dance moves as their gonna be doing them


If you don't like these guys why the fuck do you keep coming in this thread and letting us know your opinion on them over and over again?? i don't think many people care what your opinion is since you have no clue how to judge talent, hence why you're a K2 fan, :lmao.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

I'm hoping that Bray gets to cut a few "sermons" every week before he even wrestles. Build up that first match. Anyone that interferes or interrupts him gets beaten down by Rowan and Harper. He doesn't need to wrestle straight away. He doesn't really need to feud with anyone to start off. Just scare the audience for awhile and then destroy anyone he is booked to wrestle. The feuds will come from there, the problem is there are not many strong mid card faces. All there was I uses was Kofi, and he's on holiday.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

New promo tonight ramped up the hype. Creepy, tense and well produced. I tip my hat to the guys producing these promo vids.

Debut him Raw after Payback please.


----------



## ofcccaddy2004

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

potential feud with the shield????


----------



## Griever11

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

I loved the new Wyatt Family promo tonight, these guys are some of the best things in WWE these days by a long shot


----------



## x78

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

They need to cut the BS with Cole introducing "the very strange Wyatt Family" before the vignettes, that and JBL/King grinning just completely kills the mood and IMO they have already botched this because of that alone. We get it, they're creepy, anyone who saw the vignette will already realize that, we don't need the announcers to tell us. It reminds me of when Ryback debuted and they would have those awkward segments with wrestlers in the back talking about how strong and impressive he was, when everyone watching could clearly see for themselves. Obviously some idiot in the back doesn't understand human psychology.

Having said that the second vignette tonight was great, it was definitely more sinister and creepy and so a step in the right direction. They just need to tell JBL not to have such a massive grin on his face when reacting to it.


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

cole needs to stop describing everyone as crazy and psychotic. it's annoying and repetitive.


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

Loved the vignette tonight as it showed some progress instead of just being continual hype like most of them tend to be. I think losing the theme song and going with darker music in the back set a nice tone to go forward with. Also, it's nice that Harper and Rowan haven't said anything the last 2 weeks. Being silent followers is a lot creepier than adding their 2 cents from time to time.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

After watching this episode of Raw....they really need to change the announce table around. Regal,JR,JBL has GOAT announce team of all time written all over it.


----------



## dreammaster

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

does anybody know who the chick is that laying on the tree branch


----------



## Phillies3:16

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

Can't tell 100% but sounds like they just loop the main riff of his song for the entrance. At least they're not changing it. Still goat theme. 








By the way I thought the post count was appropriate:


----------



## x78

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



dreammaster said:


> does anybody know who the chick is that laying on the tree branch


Audrey Marie. She was released a couple of weeks ago but those clips are from last year when Wyatt was debuting on NXT.


----------



## Segageeknavarre

New promo is beyond awesome 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



dreammaster said:


> does anybody know who the chick is that laying on the tree branch


Audrey Marie. She was released 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Cmpunk91

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

Wonder who they will go after. Really looking forward to them debuting, think we will see them next week.


----------



## The BoogeyMan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

I read last week that they were dropping his gimmick and giving him a similar "I'm the son of somebody famous so Heyman will manage me" gimmick that Axel has. Tuned in JUST to see if they pull the trigger or not.

So happy they're keeping his current gimmick.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

I just have one little tiny thing to complain about, or just have an opinion on, whatever you think sound the best.

But in the latest promo on Raw, they should´ve end with him saying "RUN" instead of the "we´re coming" afterwards. Would have done a better impact on the whole promo.


----------



## DiabeticDave

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



FredForeskinn said:


> I just have one little tiny thing to complain about, or just have an opinion on, whatever you think sound the best.
> 
> But in the latest promo on Raw, they should´ve end with him saying "RUN" instead of the "we´re coming" afterwards. Would have done a better impact on the whole promo.


Very good point. The little things can sometimes make a big difference.

I love his "Parents, I need you to stop lying to your children, by telling them that monsters aren't real" line. So true.


----------



## Neil_totally

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

oh my god there weren't any other people in the promo this week that means WWE must have decided to bury those people that were in last weeks promo who were definitely going to debut with Wyatt, even though they probably weren't because it was just old NXT footage.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

That 2nd promo last night was awesome, I think Kane makes the most sense to start with IMO.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

I really cant take these three guys seriously


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I really cant take these three guys seriously


I know you're a *~LOLTROLL~* or whatever, but you've made sure to tell us how much you don't care about this gimmick over twenty fucking times in this thread. Once, twice, maybe three times was enough. Put a sock in it, jesus.

Anyway, moving on...

Holy mother of God that new vignette was just immense. The way that Rowan was slowly walking towards the camera; the 'RUN!';, the screams of the children; the sheep mask; the music and so on. This gimmick is AWESOME and is being handled perfectly so far. Their debut is what I'm looking forward to the most in WWE at the moment.


----------



## Brown Hippy

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

They should debut as the Wolfpack cause


----------



## truk83

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

I'm a huge fan of this group, but does anyone think Bray Wyatt could pull this off on his own? I think Bray would be gold even if Harper, and Rowan weren't around. I like Rowan, but I certainly don't think he is ready yet, and I think he could be given a better overall gimmick. Something like that of a Norsemen who has come from far away to take on one man, and that person would be Sheamus. This Nordic Viking coming to destroy Sheamus. Harper is talented enough to do anything on his own, and I think I would have paired Coulter with Harper. Luke is that good that he could pull this role off with Zeb better than Swagger ever would have done.


----------



## Neil_totally

It's funny, the only reason there's a "Wyatt Family" is because he got injured last year, so it was a way of having him still on screen and in character while not actually wrestling. 

He was really great as a singles guy too, definitely. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BKelly237

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

I'm assuming we'll eventually get a Shield/Wyatt rivalry at some point... who's gonna be the heel and face in that feud?


----------



## TAFKA Michinoku

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

Heh - I just started watching weekly again a while back so it took me a while to realize who it was and exactly what kind of gimmick they were going for. Still not sure how I feel about it and I probably won't be a hundred percent sure until he's been in ring/arena with it a few times somewhere off NXT but one thing for sure is that it's a hell of a lot better than Husky Harris.


----------



## chucky101

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

didnt last nights promo end with "run", or am i missing something


----------



## x78

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



BKelly237 said:


> I'm assuming we'll eventually get a Shield/Wyatt rivalry at some point... who's gonna be the heel and face in that feud?


Wyatt Family are probably the only guys on the roster who couldn't conceivably work as faces. There's no way in hell that they'll ever be face. Shield on the other hand are getting face pops as it is. I wouldn't be against them turning face to feud with the Wyatt Family.


----------



## Grimley

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

Can't wait to have these guys on the Raw roster. Hopefully WWE steers their characters in the right direction. They definitely have the potential to bring back some stable warfare against the boys in the back.


----------



## FIVECount

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

What the fk would make you ASSume that we will get feud between the 2 factions? It would make no sense.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



chucky101 said:


> didnt last nights promo end with "run", or am i missing something


You obviously missed the "we're coming."


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

I can't wait for The Wyatt Family to debut, I am a huge Bray Wyatt mark and I love Harper and Rowan, I just hope WWE don't bury them, as a massive horror movie fan, I just love the gimmick to the highest degree, the 2nd promo was amazing and very intimidating, Rowan looked terrifying yet so cool, they are fantastic.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

Even thought I dont see this group of guys going anywhere maybe they could debut tonight at Payback and take out the Shield


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



BKelly237 said:


> I'm assuming we'll eventually get a Shield/Wyatt rivalry at some point... who's gonna be the heel and face in that feud?


I thought I was the only one with that prediction (not going to assume), something is just telling me that they are going to make an impact on either Mark Henry suspense or The Shield’s. This would give them a huge rub automatically of taking out WWE’s most biggest threats. 



FIVECount said:


> What the fk would make you ASSume that we will get feud between the 2 factions? It would make no sense.


1. They have all the titles. 
2. Prove to the world that they are the most dominant unit. 
3. Shield has been getting Face pops recently, fans will easily side with them if challenged by the Wyatt family.

A short term Heel Vs Heel feud can work right if booked correctly. In fact 3MB/Shield is a perfect example of that.


----------



## Dyl

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

WWE will fuck it up, obviously. I give it 2 months until the character is murdered by creative for the horredous crime of either being too popular or too scary for kids in Cena shirts.

He's be a comedy face before you know it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



Dyl said:


> WWE will fuck it up, obviously. I give it 2 months until the character is murdered by creative for the horredous crime of either being too popular or too scary for kids in Cena shirts.
> 
> He's be a comedy face before you know it.


_When_ this happens, I'll..


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



Dyl said:


> WWE will fuck it up, obviously. I give it 2 months until the character is murdered by creative for the horredous crime of either being too popular or too scary for kids in Cena shirts.
> 
> He's be a comedy face before you know it.


Its too scary to think about... and you could be right.

I just hope WWE can actually stick with this, hopefully WWE can man up and flip the bird on PG moms who whine and complain about the stuff they see on TV.


----------



## Delbusto

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



Dyl said:


> WWE will fuck it up, obviously. I give it 2 months until the character is murdered by creative for the horredous crime of either being too popular or too scary for kids in Cena shirts.
> 
> He's be a comedy face before you know it.


I shall cry if this happens.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



Dyl said:


> WWE will fuck it up, obviously. I give it 2 months until the character is murdered by creative for the horredous crime of either being too popular or too scary for kids in Cena shirts.
> 
> He's be a comedy face before you know it.


Agreed. This company has NO idea what they're doing. None whatsoever. Their track record of taking fantastic talents and ruining them is world class. Every time I read somebody talking about how great a push he's going to get, I just scratch my head and wonder if they've been living in a cave for the last decade. He's too talented to succeed. Sound ass backwards? It should. However in this company, the better you are, the worse off you are.

If you think this has a happy ending, you haven't been paying attention.


----------



## Dyl

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

For the record, I love the character and the vignettes have me intrigued and more interested in anything WWE has done since Jericho's return videos. Unfortunately, we all know how that turned out...

I have faith in Bray Wyatt, but I have no faith whatsoever in the WWE, and that's the problem.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

No need to clarify, I took your statement as exactly what you said. He'll do great, but they'll ruin him anyway because that's what they do.

Talent never excels in WWE.


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

more like The Eater Of Too Many Cheeseburgers amirite?


----------



## Dyl

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



Catsaregreat said:


> more like The Eater Of Too Many Cheeseburgers amirite?


hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Luchini

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



Dyl said:


> For the record, I love the character and the vignettes have me intrigued and more interested in anything WWE has done since Jericho's return videos. Unfortunately, we all know how that turned out...
> 
> I have faith in Bray Wyatt, but I have no faith whatsoever in the WWE, and that's the problem.


Look at how they fucked up Fandango and Tensai.


----------



## Dyl

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



wrestle_champion said:


> Look at how they fucked up Fandango and Tensai.


Look at how they fuck up everything that has _any_ potential. My god, Jericho's last return still makes me shake my head in disgust, after all the potential from those freaky dark promos and out he pops as a glittering troll with absolutely no storyline. Unreal.

I cannot see this ending well at all, but maybe, just maybe once the WWE will get _something_ right...


----------



## DaleVersion1.0

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

I hope cena goes to open the ambulance door tonight for the win and the harper and rowan are inside. They jump cena then wyatt comes out from the curtain and cuts some insane promo. Leading to a rivalry at summerslam where wyatt comes out on top. That would be awesome. Only bad thing would be that ryback would be champ. He's improving but I wouldn't have him as champ yet


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

What if Bray Wyatt is the ambulance driver for Ryback's entrance?

:cena2


----------



## jacobdaniel

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

Surprised no one has mentioned this tweet from earlier today:

@WWEBrayWyatt: They tell you that there is no profit in peace and justice....

#Payback 

#FollowTheBuzzards


----------



## hbkmickfan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

I can't wait for this debut. I don't watch NXT so this is going to be a fresh experience for me. The vignettes are great.

I think at some point they should have a bunch of plants in the crowd who will in mass come down to the ring to become followers.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

I just saw that tweet, does anyone think he could be debuting tonight at Payback?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

So it seems my predict is right Bray Wyatt has tweeted something that could hint to the Wyatt family debuting tonight at Payback


----------



## World Champion X

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

They're debuting tonight. Bray Wyatt tweeted using the hashtag #Payback so that's a hint.

If so, then they're most likely showing up after the Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton vs The Shield match. I'm predicting when Bryan and Orton lose the match, Bray Wyatt and the Wyatt Family come out and convince Bryan he's not the weak link and then he joins the "Family".


----------



## Dyl

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

Bryan's beard is the givaway surely


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

He was tweeting #RAW months before his vignette's even started airing on TV, so I won't read into it, it'll just be hype, I don't see him debuting at all tonight.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

I think he needs a couple of weeks worth of more vignettes before he shows up. He has no reason to debut tonight. Tomorrow on Raw maybe but I'd wait a little bit longer.


----------



## Coco.

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



Dyl said:


> Look at how they fuck up everything that has _any_ potential. My god, Jericho's last return still makes me shake my head in disgust, after all the potential from those freaky dark promos and out he pops as a glittering troll with absolutely no storyline. Unreal.
> 
> I cannot see this ending well at all, but maybe, just maybe once the WWE will get _something_ right...


except fandango and tensai never had any potential...and they suck...


----------



## hbkmickfan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

Does anybody else think the Kaitlyn may join the Wyatt family when they debut? The way it looks now, she has been completely broken down and would be very vulnerable for a guy like Wyatt. I imagine that more will join the family when he arrives and she could be one of them.


----------



## DaleVersion1.0

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

^^ to fuel that idea more, last night wyatt tweeted about justice (the shield?) 

But then after the show natalya tweeted about justice for kaitlyn,coincidence ? 

I think kaitlyn sounds more likely but I believe that they need to establish themselves first before recruiting new family members.

I can't help to think that if they do the brainwash scenario they will throw a baby face in there trying to rescue her. Cena is the obvious choice but he has the title which wouldn't really work IMO.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

When is he gonna debut? The vignettes are starting to get annoying, not gonna lie.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

I think two three man heel stables can work (three if you consider 3MB, who does?).

The Shield can still be the Hounds of Justice with their Championships and making sure that they keep everyone on lockdown, regardless.

The Family can just be a pack of weirdos that don't really care about titles. If kayfabe wise people didn't know who / what they were and they just sort of lingered and did their own thing, that would be fine. I don't think the type of gimmick they have would need title belts.

On a side note, I wish there were more face tag teams to face the Shield / the Family. Maybe 3MB turns into face comedy characters (just like most faces on the roster) and feuds with them here and there.


----------



## Mr Poifect

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



hbkmickfan said:


> Does anybody else think the Kaitlyn may join the Wyatt family when they debut? The way it looks now, she has been completely broken down and would be very vulnerable for a guy like Wyatt. I imagine that more will join the family when he arrives and she could be one of them.


That was my first impression after she lost the title last night.


----------



## Dyl

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



Coco. said:


> except fandango and tensai never had any potential...and they suck...


Agreed.

I still stand by my statement though, the WWE fucks up _everything_ with potential and _everyone_ who seems to show any real level of talent. It's astonishing.


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



hbkmickfan said:


> Does anybody else think the Kaitlyn may join the Wyatt family when they debut? The way it looks now, she has been completely broken down and would be very vulnerable for a guy like Wyatt. I imagine that more will join the family when he arrives and she could be one of them.


I was thinking this even before last night, so that just added fuel to the fire. I think it would be interesting and a good introduction for the Wyatt family to show up as this creepy savior to her, and for her to fall under their spell. It could set up a good first feud for them if someone is trying to save her from being "turned".


----------



## TheFranticJane

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



hbkmickfan said:


> Does anybody else think the Kaitlyn may join the Wyatt family when they debut? The way it looks now, she has been completely broken down and would be very vulnerable for a guy like Wyatt. I imagine that more will join the family when he arrives and she could be one of them.


Given how horrible AJ has been to almost everyone on the roster, there is no way that they could have Wyatt team with Kaitlyn without Bray coming across as some sort of face.
By all logic, AJ _should_ get the shit kicked out of her - and should have done since she started screwing around with Punk, Bryan and Kane all at once - if Bray helps this happen, it makes him too much of a good guy.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

So everyone thought the Wyatt family would debut last night but they didnt what a shame


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So everyone thought the Wyatt family would debut last night but they didnt what a shame


They will tonight.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



SonoShion said:


> They will tonight.


Yeah I think so too.


----------



## G-Mafia

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

I'm going to Raw tonight. I have 5 people in my group. We have a Wyatt Family Reunion signer with Eater of Worlds as well. We all bought sheep masks. We're coming.


----------



## x78

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



SonoShion said:


> They will tonight.


They should debut at MITB and destroy RVD.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

Awful idea.


----------



## x78

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



SonoShion said:


> Awful idea.


In what way?


----------



## Dyl

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

more excited for this debut than anything in recent wrestling memory...


which of course means it will be a MASSIVE let down.


----------



## hbkmickfan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



TheFranticJane said:


> Given how horrible AJ has been to almost everyone on the roster, there is no way that they could have Wyatt team with Kaitlyn without Bray coming across as some sort of face.
> By all logic, AJ _should_ get the shit kicked out of her - and should have done since she started screwing around with Punk, Bryan and Kane all at once - if Bray helps this happen, it makes him too much of a good guy.




No, it really doesn't make him a good guy, though it could make him _appear_to be a good guy, and there is a HUGE difference between the two.

A cult leader gets influence by praying on people who are in need on an emotional and psychological level. They identify with their problems, they come across to that person as the good guy because THEY have the solution. Then, when they have the followers, when they have the complete control their true purpose is unveiled. Charles Manson didn't go up to the people he was bringing into his family and simply say "Hey, let's go kill Sharon Tate" he came across to them as they good guy. Jim Jones didn't begin with "So we're all going to commit suicide, who wants in", he came across to them as a savior.

Now, debuting Wyatt and his followers as clear heels from the get go could work and it could work really well and be very entertaining. However, if the debut and there is a bit of gray area, which there would be in this situation with Kaitlyn, it would be MUCH more effective.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

Latest promo that aired tonight. Still has that cool, creepy feel and build anticipation to the debut very well:


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

I wish they'd of shown up on Raw, I can't wait any longer, hope next week we will see The Wyatt Family make their debut, fingers crossed.


----------



## zanman720

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

No directly comparing them. But just a few things from the promo gave me a "Straight Edge Society" Feel to it. Anyone else sort of get that vibe? Or am i insane? 
unk2


----------



## Doc

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

Nah. Has a unique vibe to me. The whole cult with religious undertones excites me.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

What a great debu-- I mean vignette last night, right guys?


----------



## zanman720

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



Slimm Doc said:


> Nah. Has a unique vibe to me. The whole *cult with religious undertones* excites me.


That's kinda what SES felt like though. I mean. CM Punk went around acting like Jesus trying to convert people to the Society. He was a "Savior". 

Bray Wyatt sorta gave that similar feel in the promo. It was probably just the promo though. idk, it was different but at the same time had that familiar feel for me. 

I'm not trying to say they'll be one in the same, by all means..i do believe Bray Wyatt will have a different path for his character, and i believe he'll be big.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

Ok ive had enough of these clips of these three guys just fucking debut them on Raw and get this shit over with


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Ok ive had enough of these clips of these three guys just fucking debut them on Raw and get this shit over with


This. :lol Quite honestly. It's not that annoying for me, but considering how amazing RAW was and then having those vignettes after great moments, yeah, kinda is not necessary.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

KKF is mad. They're doing something right.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

I just wonder what their first order of business will be?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

They will soon be dancing with Brodus and Sweet T just you watch


----------



## Dalemoffat4

*Wyatt family debut!?*

Anyone any idea or predictions to when then wyatt family will debut? Also who do we think they will go after first?


----------



## NewJack's Shank

*Re: Wyatt family debut!?*

I think there already working house shows so it shouldn't be too much longer. IM not exactly sure what there gonna do with the group, We already got the Shield as the dominant 3 man heel group so very intrigued with what they do with the Wyatts. 


I think Brodie Lee out of all 3 will have the most success. Just a personal opinion


----------



## Allur

*Re: Wyatt family debut!?*

Hopefully it's soon so they won't lose the crowd interest and momentum. Money in the Bank should be the absolute deadline for their debut.


----------



## Melrose01

*Re: Wyatt family debut!?*

It will proberbly be at the next WWE PPV or on the Raw the day after and they will debut as a group with Bray Wyatt as the leader. They will push Bray a fair bit aswell due to the fact that he is a third-generation wrestler and the son of Irwin R. Schyster and he will also likely fued with Bo Dallas who is also the son of Irwin R. Schyster. (Anyone remember Bray's last effort in WWE as Husky Harris a member of the Nexus?)


----------



## Stipe Tapped

*Re: Wyatt family debut!?*

I agree that it should be no later than MITB. I really have a feeling that these guys are going to be awesome, despite the fact that I know virtually nothing about them.


----------



## donlesnar

*Re: Wyatt family debut!?*

wyatt family vs shied?


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Wyatt family debut!?*

2 weeks.


----------



## Damien

*Re: Wyatt family debut!?*



donlesnar said:


> wyatt family vs shied?


I hope that happens, 3 of them and 3 of the Shield


----------



## My Pet Pikachu

*Re: Wyatt family debut!?*

Squash 3MB and have them face vs. The Shield or no?


----------



## Stipe Tapped

*Re: Wyatt family debut!?*



donlesnar said:


> wyatt family vs shied?


I was thinking about this too. The Wyatt Family seem to be rebellious from their video package. They have no time for figures of authority and they want people to shun the shackles of obedience. It's easy to see how they contrast with The Shield. Could be an interesting feud.


----------



## jhbboy198917

*Re: Wyatt family debut!?*

- Word is that The Wyatt Family may be debuting on WWE TV as early as next week's tapings.

Source: F4Wonline.com


----------



## JY57

*Re: Wyatt family debut!?*

hopefully thats true that they might debut next week. If not than I am sure soon


----------



## 11Shareef

*Re: Wyatt family debut!?*

This is why, in my opinion, the brand split should still exist. Wrestling is best when it's one dominant heel stable terrorizing the company. The Shield could've had Raw and the Wyatt's could've had Smackdown.


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: Wyatt family debut!?*

Lets just say as soon as possible.

There have definitely been built up well but It's hard to see where they fit in, maybe some angle involving the McMahons?


----------



## dmizzle26

*Re: Wyatt family debut!?*

I def think they gon debut in the next couple weeks read the spoilers for the next 4 nxt tapings and Eric Rowan/Luke Harper gon drop the Tag team titles to Neville and Graves could be a good sign and interesting theory on feuding with the shield after the shield won at payback Bray Wyatt had a tweet that said " there's no peace in justice" we all kno the Shield is about Justice so we will see


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

Happy Birthday everyone !! Here's your collective gift.




> Word is that The Wyatt Family may be debuting on WWE TV as early as next week's tapings.
> 
> Source: lordsofpain.net


You're welcome! :sandow :mark:


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

^Awesome news.

By the way:






:lmao


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

:lmao HIS BROTHER SHOULD BE FIRED!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

So Wyatt family gonna be on Raw next week then? please just get this over with


----------



## Sonny Crockett

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

Run!


----------



## Doc

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So Wyatt family gonna be on Raw next week then? please just get this over with


Every single post of yours in this thread is negative. If you don't like them then why do you insist on posting in here?

Is there an ignore function on this board so I don't have to see this piece of shit's pre-pubescent ramblings?


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

Bray Wyatt might have re-injured himself at the NXT tapings last night.


----------



## x78

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Bray Wyatt might have re-injured himself at the NXT tapings last night.


Doesn't really make any difference as long as it's not a serious injury. He can still appear, cut promos and direct Harper and Rowan around. In fact, if anything that might add to the whole thing since there will be a lot of mystique about him when he finally does wrestle.


----------



## World Champion X

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

I can't wait anymore..


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

That Addams Family thing was hilarious. Great work by whoever made that.

I haven't heard anything about Wyatt getting hurt again at last night's tapings. Sounds to me like he just ducked out of a match with Sheamus because it's a heel thing to do and forced Harper to compete in his place.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

They've been running the vignettes long enough now. It's time for him to debut. This coming Monday on RAW is ideal.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

Did he truly get injured?! :shock


----------



## Vin Ghostal

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

Patience is a virtue. WWE finally remembered that vignettes, if used on the right talents, can be used to familiarize the audience with a character before he even appears. It worked with Razor Ramon, and it will work with Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

Also:



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> They will soon be dancing with Brodus and Sweet T just you watch





Beatles123 said:


> KKF is mad. They're doing something right.


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



Slimm Doc said:


> Every single post of yours in this thread is negative. If you don't like them then why do you insist on posting in here?
> 
> Is there an ignore function on this board so I don't have to see this piece of shit's pre-pubescent ramblings?


How dare you speak that way to K2 Fan. He is the board mascot and our most valued poster.


----------



## We're Coming2013

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

It doesn't matter if he's injured he can still debut. He doesn't have to wrestle.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



Trifektah said:


> How dare you speak that way to K2 Fan. He is the board mascot and our most valued poster.







:angel


----------



## World Champion X

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



Trifektah said:


> How dare you speak that way to K2 Fan. He is the board mascot and our most valued poster.



:rock4


----------



## Sandow_hof

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

Still not sure who they will be getting in there first program with! Sheamus is the only person I can see at the moment


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



> Zeb Colter ‏@WWEZeb 10h
> Would love an in-depth roundtable discussion with @WyattFamilyWWE.


Doubt it means anything, but stopped scrolling when I saw it. lol


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

I'd certainly have no qualms with them debuting next week. People who watch Raw will know who these guys are now, but they need to make their debut under ONE condition...

:cole3 *Up next after the break...the debut of The Wyatt Family!*

Just NO. They need to debut out of nowhere (heh) rather than be announced beforehand. It's a trivial matter but it would annoy me no end.

Just gutted I won't be able to watch it on Monday now. Damn you work!


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

I reckon there gonna debut this week, can't wait to see how it all pans out.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

So Bray Wyatt has re injured himself on the NXT tapings this week well looks like he wont be debuting anytime soon along with those other two guys yessssssssssssss


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*

There aren't enough face-palms in the world... why isn't it banned yet?


----------



## Dyl

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The Eater of Worlds is coming*



BlackaryDaggery said:


> There aren't enough face-palms in the world... why isn't it banned yet?


Unbelievable isn't it. Why they still allow this boring little retard to post astounds me.


----------



## Apex Predator

*Rumors Saying Bray Wyatt Is Injured?*



> Sheamus was originally scheduled to face Bray Wyatt at the WWE NXT tapings this past Thursday night in Winter Park, FL. Instead, Sheamus wound up working against Wyatt Family member Luke Harper. We've heard rumors that Bray Wyatt suffered some sort of arm injury. We are trying to get more information on that but it doesn't appear to be all that serious. Stay tuned.


Btw if you're wondering who came up with the gimmick Bray Wyatt. Let's thank Dusty Rhodes.



> The Bray Wyatt character was created by Dusty Rhodes. Rhodes came up with the gimmick and said it would be much better than Husky Harris. Rhodes and Wyatt are now coming up with new ideas to make the character more interesting and unique. Wyatt is reportedly really taking the character seriously and running with it. He's impressed officials big time over the last few months.



Source:EwrestlingNews.com

Let's hope it's nothing that will delay his debut on Raw. I'm looking forward to see his promos.


----------



## Y2Jbabyy

*Re: Bray Wyatt Injured?*

Really hope it isn't serious. Want to see him on TV soon!


----------



## World Champion X

*Re: Bray Wyatt Injured?*

I don't know if its true. There's really no other source confirming that and besides, I don't trust many of these "wrestling news" sites.

If he is, I hope it isn't serious. Really looking forward to the debut.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Rumors Saying Bray Wyatt Is Injured?*

Yesssss so that means no Wyatt family debut as Bray is injured


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: Bray Wyatt Injured?*



World Champion X said:


> I don't know if its true. There see's really no other source confirming that and besides, I don't trust many of these "wrestling news" sites.
> 
> If he is, I hope it isn't serious. Really looking forward to the debut.


I hope he gets to debut soon before he loses his buzz. I want to see him scare Cena fans. :lol


----------



## World Champion X

*Re: Rumors Saying Bray Wyatt Is Injured?*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Yesssss so that means no Wyatt family debut as Bray is injured


:flip do us a favor and please don't post anymore


----------



## CurryKingDH

*Re: Rumors Saying Bray Wyatt Is Injured?*

I hope it isn't serious. A delay on a debut for a gimmick like this can really kill the hype (see Kizarny)


----------



## World Champion X

*Re: Bray Wyatt Injured?*



Apex Predator said:


> I hope he gets to debut soon before he loses his buzz. *I want to see him scare Cena fans.* :lol


That's the reason why I'm looking forward to Bray's debut. I want to see how far Vince will let them go, sources say that WWE is letting them go un-scripted with their promos.


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: Rumors Saying Bray Wyatt Is Injured?*



CurryKingDH said:


> I hope it isn't serious. A delay on a debut for a gimmick like this can really kill the hype (see Kizarny)


Please don't compare Kazarny to Bray Wyatt's gimmick. At least we understand what The Wyatt's are saying and can relate to them.


----------



## x78

*Re: Rumors Saying Bray Wyatt Is Injured?*

Bray Wyatt doesn't need to wrestle. He was a presence on NXT for months while injured so I doubt it will make any difference even if this report is true.

I've read other dirtsheets claiming that Wyatt came up with and pitched the character himself, so the likelihood is that this report is BS.


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: Rumors Saying Bray Wyatt Is Injured?*



x78 said:


> Bray Wyatt doesn't need to wrestle. He was a presence on NXT for months while injured so I doubt it will make any difference even if this report is true.
> 
> I've read other dirtsheets claiming that Wyatt came up with and pitched the character himself, so the likelihood is that this report is BS.


It said Rhodes and Wyatt worked together how to make the character better. So it's possible Dusty came up with it and collectively worked with Bray to tweak it.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Rumors Saying Bray Wyatt Is Injured?*

If its nothing too serious it shouldn't delay his debut.


----------



## JusticeWaffle

*Re: Rumors Saying Bray Wyatt Is Injured?*

Even if he is injured, just have him come on raw and do promos while sending the family into the ring. Think it would be cool for the family to tear the place up for 2-3 weeks, then when someone comes along and beats them, Bray steps in for his first match.


----------



## CurryKingDH

*Re: Rumors Saying Bray Wyatt Is Injured?*



Apex Predator said:


> Please don't compare Kazarny to Bray Wyatt's gimmick. At least we understand what The Wyatt's are saying and can relate to them.


Oh of course. The Kizarny gimmick wasn't in the same league as Bray's but generally speaking they are both outlandish gimmicks that could either really take off or completely flop. Bray looks like he will excel though if they let him loose with it.


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: Rumors Saying Bray Wyatt Is Injured?*



JusticeWaffle said:


> Even if he is injured, just have him come on raw and do promos while sending the family into the ring. Think it would be cool for the family to tear the place up for 2-3 weeks, then when someone comes along and beats them, Bray steps in for his first match.


That sounds like a good idea. Most people look more towards his promos than wrestling.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Rumors Saying Bray Wyatt Is Injured?*

Better then the Husky Harris character, whoa Rhodes, don't make too radical a statement.


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: Rumors Saying Bray Wyatt Is Injured?*



CurryKingDH said:


> Oh of course. The Kizarny gimmick wasn't in the same league as Bray's but generally speaking they are both outlandish gimmicks that could either really take off or completely flop. Bray looks like he will excel though if they let him loose with it.


When you're in a PG company it's hard to push the boundaries of characters such as Bray Wyatt. Just look at the Boogeyman lol. I believe his promos will excell his career what the other gimmicks lacked was mic skills.


----------



## NearFall

*Re: Rumors Saying Bray Wyatt Is Injured?*

Sucks if he is injured, if true, I hope he is not delayed long. Either way, its not as bad as debuting then instantly disappearing due to injury.


----------



## DogSaget

*Re: Rumors Saying Bray Wyatt Is Injured?*



JusticeWaffle said:


> Even if he is injured, just have him come on raw and do promos while sending the family into the ring. Think it would be cool for the family to tear the place up for 2-3 weeks, then when someone comes along and beats them, Bray steps in for his first match.



I was thinking they should do this.

Have the family run for a bit, finally have someone fight their way to wyatt thinking hes a figurehead coward and getting laid out by him


----------



## Luchini

*Re: Rumors Saying Bray Wyatt Is Injured?*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Yesssss so that means no Wyatt family debut as Bray is injured


----------



## TEWA

*Re: Rumors Saying Bray Wyatt Is Injured?*

Why is EwrestlingNews.com allowed?

Same bullshit site that posted the false story of Heyman and Mantell writing Raw.


----------



## SOSheamus

*Re: Rumors Saying Bray Wyatt Is Injured?*

We might well find out this weekend as there were reports saying they could debut as early as next week.

If he is injured, just bring them up and have him work the mic whilst Harper and Rowan work matches as they did in NXT when he was injured.


----------



## 777

*Re: Rumors Saying Bray Wyatt Is Injured?*

The great thing about a 'cult leader' gimmick is that he doesn't necessarily have to wrestle or get physical to make an impact on TV.


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: Rumors Saying Bray Wyatt Is Injured?*



TEWA said:


> Why is EwrestlingNews.com allowed?
> 
> Same bullshit site that posted the false story of Heyman and Mantell writing Raw.


I guess we'll find out if it's accurate this week. Hopefully it's not an injury he will have a set back to.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Rumors Saying Bray Wyatt Is Injured?*



TEWA said:


> Why is EwrestlingNews.com allowed?
> 
> Same bullshit site that posted the false story of Heyman and Mantell writing Raw.


And same site posting that Kofi actually got hurt(when in reality, he was just at home spending time with his newborn son) and saying Darren Young was out for almost a year with an injury(and Young ended up competing on Raw just a few days later,and has been competing regularly before and after the time of that injury rumor)



Apex Predator said:


> I guess we'll find out if it's accurate this week. Hopefully it's not an injury he will have a set back to.


Just cause he might not debut on Raw this week, doesn't mean he's injured.


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: Rumors Saying Bray Wyatt Is Injured?*

"...new ideas to make the character more interesting and unique." 

Guys... if it aint broke.....


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: Rumors Saying Bray Wyatt Is Injured?*



Bl0ndie said:


> "...new ideas to make the character more interesting and unique."
> 
> Guys... if it aint broke.....


...don't fix it.

Response to Dx I agree. They don't have sufficient evidence yet as they've stated stay tune. I have no clue if he's healthy or not. So I'm hoping he debuts Monday and put the rumors to rest.


----------



## tyler_durden

*Re: Rumors Saying Bray Wyatt Is Injured?*

as long as it's not a serious injury i don't think it will or should delay his debut. Like couple of posters before me said before me he could be on tv for a month or more without even wrestling. He could be cutting promos, doing interviews, trying to "convert" audience members, or be on commentary as family members have matches. Fandango was on tv for a long time before he officially had his debut match and the crowd got really into him. Between his vignettes and other stuff he could do he might not have to actually wrestle a match for 2 months or so.


----------



## Marcos 25063

*Re: Rumors Saying Bray Wyatt Is Injured?*



> Source: PWInsider
> - Sheamus was originally announced to face Bray Wyatt at Thursday's WWE NXT TV tapings but ended up facing Wyatt Family member Luke Harper instead.
> 
> - In a correction from earlier, it was WWE who approached Colt Cabana about a tryout as a WWE announcer. The Wrestling Observer originally reported that CM Punk set the tryout up.
> 
> - WWE has applied to trademark "WWE Slam City" as a potential name for a new TV show.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...rademarks-name-for-new-tv-show/#ixzz2Wz947cLg


 Just for the other News....New TV Show.hahahaha


PS:I did not want to create a new topic for this.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: Rumors Saying Bray Wyatt Is Injured?*

Gotta love KKF's trolling abilitys :lol


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: Rumors Saying Bray Wyatt Is Injured?*



DatKidMog said:


> Gotta love KKF's trolling abilitys :lol


They say people give her too much credit.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Rumors Saying Bray Wyatt Is Injured?*

That sucks, but I doubt it'll prolong their debut. Wyatt can just act as the mouth piece till he heals.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost

*Re: Bray Wyatt/ Wyatt Family Discussion Thread*

word is the debut is tonight.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Bray Wyatt/ Wyatt Family Discussion Thread*

So, tonight's the night? I would love to see a feud between Wyatt and Jericho. I loved their encounter on NXT a couple of months ago. It's simple. Harper and Rowan attack Jericho while Wyatt is sitting on his chair watching. Wyatt will then go to the ring, kiss Jericho and BAM. He hits his finisher.

:axel


----------



## Doc

*Re: Bray Wyatt/ Wyatt Family Discussion Thread*



Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> word is the debut is tonight.


says who?


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Bray Wyatt/ Wyatt Family Discussion Thread*



Slimm Doc said:


> says who?


DEM Dirtsheets.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Bray Wyatt/ Wyatt Family Discussion Thread*

I'd save it for the night after MITB. Seems to me everyone of relevance has something going on right now, I don't see the point in trotting out the likes of Zack Ryder or JTG to get squashed. 

The impact's bigger if you debut against someone more established.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Bray Wyatt/ Wyatt Family Discussion Thread*



Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> word is the debut is tonight.


They've been rumored to "debut" over a month now. Dirtsheets are just guessing.

Realistically, they shouldn't show up any earlier than MITB. Why waste their debut on a random Raw or Smackdown? If they are important, make them important. Have at least one of them enter a ladder match unannounced.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Bray Wyatt/ Wyatt Family Discussion Thread*

You know, for a long time now I've been thoroughly uninterested in the whole Wyatt Family thing. I mean yeah, the promos on RAW were cool but so's pretty much every debut or return promo so I never put much thought into it.

But I've just watched them on NXT for the first time and I will admit, I am more interested and curious about what they're going to be doing on RAW now than I was beforehand.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Bray Wyatt/ Wyatt Family Discussion Thread*



Slimm Doc said:


> says who?


Scott Hall's Ghost.


----------



## We're Coming2013

He will still debut just not wrestle if he is injured


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bray Wyatt/ Wyatt Family Discussion Thread*

Wyatt family wont debut tonight as Bray is injured so keep him in NXT where he belongs


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Bray Wyatt/ Wyatt Family Discussion Thread*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Wyatt family wont debut tonight as Bray is injured so keep him in NXT where he belongs


First, he's not injured and second, he doesn't really need to be in action. Harper and Rowan can get the job done for him.


----------



## We're Coming2013

It would make it more mysterious and interesting if he didn't wrestle at first and just had Harper and Rowan beat people up. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## vault21

*Re: Bray Wyatt/ Wyatt Family Discussion Thread*



YoungGun_UK said:


> I'd save it for the night after MITB. Seems to me everyone of relevance has something going on right now, I don't see the point in trotting out the likes of Zack Ryder or JTG to get squashed.
> 
> The impact's bigger if you debut against someone more established.


JTG


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Bray Wyatt/ Wyatt Family Discussion Thread*

Okay, I had to do it...here's a debut segment i dreamed up on short notice. Mind you I am NOT Bray, so the promo dialog can naturally be executed MUCH better. This is just a little rough idea. 

(Please note: After typing, this turned out longer than I thought, so bear with me.)

The Shield cut a promo in the ring saying that Vickie can't do anything to stop them tonight because Vince has gicen them his blessing, and HHH knows he can't put together any team good enough to derail their momentum. EVEN WITH A LOSS, there's nothing that will ultimately end the Shield...NOTHING.

"Excuse me!"

Vickie appears. She admits she can't do anything herself and goes on to say that being pulled in so many different directions by the McMahon's has made her desperate for a sollution. She knows the Shield need to be stopped and so she has been forced to take drastic measures. HHH had previously advised against doing what she's about to do, having delayed it for weeks now, but enough is enough. The Shield talk about justice--about cause and believing in something. The only thing powerful enough to defeat a common belief are people with beliefs of their own. Someone just as passionate but wreckless and dangerous that they are willing to sacrifice anything to make it happen, no matter the consequences, just like them. She says there WILL be consequences for what's about to happen, but the WWE has lived in the Shield's world for too long. 

All of a sudden, people in the audience surface wearing lamb masks...The Shield look around confused. dumbfounded at the strange sight happening around the arena.

She pauses a moment and says "That world...for better or worse...is about to be eaten..." 

Vickie lowers her head in regret and adds "...Heaven help us all."

Then, the lights go out...

*Bass riff*

"Catching flliiiiies..."

There they stand on the stage, the Wyatt family! Lead by Bray of course, who has a mic in hand.

"Weeeeell weeeell well! HA HA HA HA! WWE Universe, the shepherds...have come home to lead the flock! Heh heh, it took some time, yes it did. The WWE didn't wan't to see it our way! And what did it do for you all? WHAT DID IT BRING YOU?! Pain! Misery at the hands of these....false prophets here...*pointing to the Shield*...but it all worked out in the end...we just had to be patient, and sho' 'nuff, you would see...you ALL saw it...Tiiiiiiime is on my side! Ha ha ha...! You Shield boys, goin' onabout justice, about honor...heh heh...Y'all don't have honor...you have lied to these people! These good...poor...innocent people!--------Talk about bringing change to the system, About a cause for good--BUT WHAT HAVE YOU DONE EXCEPT WIN A FEW PIECES OF METAL AND LEATHER?! Trinkets! For your own selfish gain....Ladies and gentleman....*extends arms* My name is Bray Wyatt...and these men, these men are exactly the kind of men a man like me will always be there to protect each of you from! Y'see, they have no IDEA what it takes to bring real change...REAL justice! The sacrifices you make--THE BLOOD, THAT MUST BE SPILT!"

*The two members of the family start heading to the ring as Bray continues from the stage. The Shield ready to defend themselves.*

"Oh, don't worry boys!...This is just my family! Heh heh heh...They're not gonna hurt you! Luke...Eric...go ahead and say hello!"

They enter the ring calmly, offering their hands to each Shield member individually. They all say no, and we see Bray has made his way to ringside in the meantime.

"What's the matter, boys? Ha ha ha! You scared?...You should be. Look around you. Even some of these people believe in Bray Wyatt! They know...they know I never lie. If you boys were so honorable in the first place, you'd be able to trust the words of a common man like me. I TOLD you we wouldn't hurt you, but you didn't believe me! Just like the WWE didn't, when we told them you would mislead these people...See, we are not LIARS! We tell the truth....and the truth is...your justice, is about to be served!~"

Bray reaches on the ring apron, where he was standing, and drags a shield member out. Distracting the others so Luke and Erick can beat them down as Bray hits the Sister Abigail to the one one the outside. After, they triple team the two left as bray kisses their two foreheads once they lay out could in the ring.

"You all were told to believe in the shield...but the truth is, good things come to thoes who believe...in Bray Wyatt!"

They pose as the segment ends, starting an angle where the family's true colors are in question. (Naturally they are heels, but Bray is merely brainwashing the WWE to believe the family is the answer to the Shield problem.)




Annnnd there you have it.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Bray Wyatt/ Wyatt Family Discussion Thread*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Wyatt family wont debut tonight as Bray is injured so keep him in NXT where he belongs


First: They can debut easily, just have Bray as a mouthpiece for now until he's in good enough condition to actually compete.
Second: They (or Bray, at least) deserve better than to be left to stew on NXT.
Third: Why do you just keep coming back to this thread just to make one-line posts about how much you don't like them and want them to stay off RAW?


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: Bray Wyatt/ Wyatt Family Discussion Thread*

Don't care how they debut, as long as there's good progression with their credibility and they culminate into a match with the Shield at some point. Both being heel teams of course, just a feud where they try to prove who is the more superior group and hopefully we see the Psychopathic side to both Ambrose and Wyatt come out to the extent of their abilities.


----------



## Bryan D.

:mark:

Eric Rowan with THAT mask.


----------



## Doc

I'm looking forward to calling out KKF when he/she about turns on his/her opinion of the wyatt family when they debut.


----------



## Marrakesh

Whilst Bray Wyatt should be a great addition to the RAW roster and hopefully it means a lot more adult themed content to come, some of the posts i have seen from people are flat out deluded.

A character such as this will not be a main eventer in the future. We all know what type of wrestler WWE wants as it's champion and it isn't going to be a Fat preacher in a Hawaiian shirt and straw hat. Unless this character becomes insanely popular (which is very unlikely given the dark and polarizing nature of the gimmick) then he'll simply be used to add much needed storyline threads throughout the mid-card. 

Another point to add is the fact that if this gimmick runs out of steam or if the general audience just aren't that interested then Bray Wyatt has no future at all with the company.


----------



## DaleVersion1.0

*SPOILER ALERT*



From reports, ric flair is apparently at RAW tonight. What if he comes out and gets set upon by the wyatt family ? Attacking a legend like flair will get instant heat (and those of us who wants his old ass off our tele for more than a year can enjoy him get sqaushed)


----------



## Bryan D.

DaleVersion1.0 said:


> *SPOILER ALERT*
> 
> 
> 
> From reports, ric flair is apparently at RAW tonight. What if he comes out and gets set upon by the wyatt family ? Attacking a legend like flair will get instant heat (and those of us who wants his old ass off our tele for more than a year can enjoy him get sqaushed)


Yeah, i called it in another thread. I'd love it.


----------



## messi

This guy looks like a goofball and I hope he gets buried right away. I'm so tired of these indy looking wrestlers tbh, Punk, Bryan, The Shield are an exception though because they are awesome. We need more muscular big men like Ryback though.


----------



## Doc

Marrakesh said:


> Whilst Bray Wyatt should be a great addition to the RAW roster and hopefully it means a lot more adult themed content to come, some of the posts i have seen from people are flat out deluded.
> 
> A character such as this will not be a main eventer in the future. We all know what type of wrestler WWE wants as it's champion and it isn't going to be a Fat preacher in a Hawaiian shirt and straw hat. Unless this character becomes insanely popular (which is very unlikely given the dark and polarizing nature of the gimmick) then he'll simply be used to add much needed storyline threads throughout the mid-card.
> 
> Another point to add is the fact that if this gimmick runs out of steam or if the general audience just aren't that interested then Bray Wyatt has no future at all with the company.


Mick Foley says hi.
And in no way am I comparing Wyatt to one of the GOATs for the record.


----------



## RyanPelley

DaleVersion1.0 said:


> *SPOILER ALERT*
> 
> 
> 
> From reports, ric flair is apparently at RAW tonight. What if he comes out and gets set upon by the wyatt family ? Attacking a legend like flair will get instant heat (and those of us who wants his old ass off our tele for more than a year can enjoy him get sqaushed)


Then The Miz makes the save and beats the shit out of all of them?


----------



## vault21

RyanPelley said:


> Then The Miz makes the save and beats the shit out of all of them?


Presumably by applying the Figure 4 on all of them simultaneously, while Flair's ass hangs out as he flops around the ring. Wouldn't surprise me one bit really.


----------



## Kratosx23

messi said:


> This guy looks like a goofball and I hope he gets buried right away. I'm so tired of these indy looking wrestlers tbh, Punk, Bryan, The Shield are an exception though because they are awesome. We need more muscular big men like Ryback though.


No, we most certainly don't.

Wyatt is a million times better than Bryan, Rollins and Reigns, by the way.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, we most certainly don't.
> 
> Wyatt is a million times better than *Bryan*, Rollins and Reigns, by the way.


:lmao

:clap

And the award for the most bullshit posted today goes to...


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

messi said:


> This guy looks like a goofball and I hope he gets buried right away. I'm so tired of these indy looking wrestlers tbh, Punk, Bryan, The Shield are an exception though because they are awesome. We need more muscular big men like Ryback though.


Seriously? No we don't what so ever.


----------



## RyanPelley

Brother None said:


> Presumably by applying the Figure 4 on all of them simultaneously, while Flair's ass hangs out as he flops around the ring. Wouldn't surprise me one bit really.


That's the greatest scenario I've ever read. Ass out flopping is the scariest image imaginable. I just picture him hanging on to the ropes, head banging (basically what he does) and screaming.


----------



## vault21

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, we most certainly don't.
> 
> *Wyatt is a million times* *better than Bryan*, Rollins and Reigns, by the way.


:kane



RyanPelley said:


> That's the greatest scenario I've ever read. Ass out flopping is the scariest image imaginable. I just picture him hanging on to the ropes, head banging (basically what he does) and screaming.


And bleeding. There simply has to be one of those godawful Naitch blade jobs where he carves up half of his skull after getting punched in the head.


----------



## Kratosx23

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> :lmao
> 
> :clap
> 
> And the award for the most bullshit posted today goes to...


I'm not talking about ring work, I'm talking about things that actually count. Wyatt can talk, Bryan can't. Wyatt is a good heel, Bryan was a shit heel who corpsed through his segments. Wyatt has a character, Bryan doesn't. Etc.

Yeah, yeah, Bryan can wrestle. What else does he have? I don't want to watch his boring ass.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm not talking about ring work, I'm talking about things that actually count. Wyatt can talk, Bryan can't. Wyatt is a good heel, Bryan was a shit heel who corpsed through his segments. Wyatt has a character, Bryan doesn't. Etc.
> 
> Yeah, yeah, Bryan can wrestle. What else does he have? I don't want to watch his boring ass.


Bryan is on par with Punk for promos. His deliveries are perfect.
Wyatt is average at best in all departments where as Bryan is the best wrestler on the planet.
In terms of Charisma, Bryan blows Wyatt out the water.


----------



## vault21

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm not talking about ring work, I'm talking about things that actually count. Wyatt can talk, Bryan can't. Wyatt is a good heel, Bryan was a shit heel who corpsed through his segments. Wyatt has a character, Bryan doesn't. Etc.
> 
> *Yeah, yeah, Bryan can wrestle. What else does he have?* I don't want to watch his boring ass.


Ridicilous amounts of popularity, moving merch like crazy, babyface appeal not seen since RVD/Jeff Hardy and all the momentum in the world?

Speaking of former Nexus members, what happened to that Husky Harris guy? Is he Knux from Aces & Eights?


----------



## RyanPelley

Brother None said:


> :kane
> 
> 
> 
> And bleeding. There simply has to be one of those godawful Naitch blade jobs where he carves up half of his skull after getting punched in the head.


Oh yeah, of course. Usually wearing a light colored shirt that is blood stained within seconds. Doink the Clown could throw a pie in his face and he'd be bleeding profusely like Eddie in his match with JBL.


----------



## Kratosx23

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Bryan is on par with Punk for promos. His deliveries are perfect.
> Wyatt is average at best in all departments where as Bryan is the best wrestler on the planet.
> In terms of Charisma, Bryan blows Wyatt out the water.


Bryan is on par with Punk? And you have the balls to call me the ridiculous one? Bryan promos are sub par at BEST and Punk is a top 5 or 6 mic worker in the history of the business. Get out.

And what do you know about charisma? You mark for Randy Orton. I wouldn't be calling Wyatt "average" at anything if I were you.



Brother None said:


> Ridicilous amounts of popularity, moving merch like crazy, babyface appeal not seen since RVD/Jeff Hardy and all the momentum in the world?


1 ~ Not a skill, don't care.

2 ~ Not a skill, don't care.

3 ~ Not a skill, don't care.

And 

4 ~ Not a skill, don't care.

So basically he has nothing but ring work. Not interested. At all.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bryan is on par with Punk? And you have the balls to call me the ridiculous one? Bryan promos are sub par at BEST and Punk is a top 5 or 6 mic worker in the history of the business. Get out.
> 
> And what do you know about charisma? You mark for Randy Orton. I wouldn't be calling Wyatt "average" at anything if I were you.
> 
> 
> 
> 1 ~ Not a skill, don't care.
> 
> 2 ~ Not a skill, don't care.
> 
> 3 ~ Not a skill, don't care.
> 
> And
> 
> 4 ~ Not a skill, don't care.
> 
> So basically he has nothing but ring work. Not interested. At all.


Pyro are you just a blind hater? Currently Bryan is better than 90% of the roster and if he continues at the rate of increasing popularity he has, he will be the Greatest Of All Time.

Wyatt is not fit to lace up Bryans boots


----------



## SAMCRO

Anyone think they'll debut tonight? Heard on a few dirt sheets they could debut as soon as this week.


----------



## vault21

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *1 ~ Not a skill, don't care.
> 
> 2 ~ Not a skill, don't care.
> 
> 3 ~ Not a skill, don't care.
> 
> And
> 
> 4 ~ Not a skill, don't care.*
> 
> So basically he has nothing but ring work. Not interested. At all.


Of course, he accomplished all that by being hamfisted into 4 world title reigns, winning the Royal Rumble, entering arenas in Lamborghinis and constantly being in the mainevent scene for 3 consecutive years. That would work for anyone who's not a blind club footed *********, right?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

How about Ryback feeds on the Wyatt family and takes them all out and this is how he recovers from that Cena burial my god what a failed debut that would be lol


----------



## Bryan D.

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bryan is on par with Punk? And you have the balls to call me the ridiculous one? Bryan promos are sub par at BEST and Punk is a top 5 or 6 mic worker in the history of the business. Get out.
> 
> And what do you know about charisma? You mark for Randy Orton. I wouldn't be calling Wyatt "average" at anything if I were you.
> 
> 
> 
> 1 ~ Not a skill, don't care.
> 
> 2 ~ Not a skill, don't care.
> 
> 3 ~ Not a skill, don't care.
> 
> And
> 
> 4 ~ Not a skill, don't care.
> 
> So basically he has nothing but ring work. Not interested. At all.


To have all of that, you need skills.


----------



## Kratosx23

> To have all of that, you need skills.


Not really. Jeff Hardy had that and he's the worst wrestler in the history of the business.

People like Bryan because he's relateable. He's small, doesn't look like a star, doesn't carry himself like a star, and is boring. Just like most WWE fans. They like him because they see him in themselves. That doesn't magically make him great on the mic, or God forbid, anywhere near even the same universe as CM Punk's league.



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Pyro are you just a blind hater? Currently Bryan is better than 90% of the roster and if he continues at the rate of increasing popularity he has, he will be the Greatest Of All Time.
> 
> Wyatt is not fit to lace up Bryans boots


90% of the roster sucks, what's your point? Is that supposed to impress me?

No, I'm not a blind hater. Actually, I'd love to jump on the bandwagon with the push he's getting but I can't just lie to myself. Nothing that he's doing is the slightest bit entertaining.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

Tyrion Lannister said:


> 90% of the roster sucks, what's your point? Is that supposed to impress me?
> 
> No, I'm not a blind hater. Actually, I'd love to jump on the bandwagon with the push he's getting but I can't just lie to myself. Nothing that he's doing is the slightest bit entertaining.


And I suppose watching a dull, uninteresting Husky Harris who has already flopped before when given pushes make a return will be entertaining?

Great.

I would much rather watch Bryan scratch his balls for an hour than any 5 min Harris promo.


----------



## Kratosx23

As would I, but we're not talking about Husky Harris, we're talking about Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

Tyrion Lannister said:


> As would I, but we're not talking about Husky Harris, we're talking about Bray Wyatt.


Call a shit a turd all you want...

Its still a shit at the end of the day.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Wyatt has his haters already and he's not even debuted yet.

Must be doing something right.


----------



## Kratosx23

So basically your point is that if you start off boring, you're going to stay that way forever?

And this guy thinks I'm the blind one. It's beyond belief...


----------



## Dyl

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> And I suppose watching a dull, uninteresting Husky Harris who has already flopped before when given pushes make a return will be entertaining?
> 
> Great.
> 
> I would much rather watch Bryan scratch his balls for an hour than any 5 min Harris promo.


Have you bothered to watch the Wyatt vignettes?

Bryan has in ring talent, but to suggest he is as good a mic worker as CM Punk is an outrageous claim. Punk is comfortably in the top 5 or 6 mic workers in the history of the business, Bryan is decent at best.

From the vignettes, and what i've seen of Wyatt in NXT, he is streets ahead of Bryan and actually has an interesting and engaging character, something Bryan does not.

Bryan is a great worker, and I don't find him 'boring' per se, but overall, give me Wyatt any day of the week.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> So basically your point is that if you start off boring, you're going to stay that way forever?
> 
> And this guy thinks I'm the blind one. It's beyond belief...


I have to agree. You'd think no wrestler has ever changed gimmick or improved over their career. Unreal.


----------



## vault21

Bray is awesome and I can't wait to see how it pans out for him. But to suggest he's currently anywhere near Bryan's level :kane

It's like comparing Kanyon with RVD in 2001.


----------



## Dyl

Brother None said:


> Bray is awesome and I can't wait to see how it pans out for him. But to suggest he's currently anywhere near Bryan's level :kane
> 
> It's like comparing Kanyon with RVD in 2001.


only in in-ring ability. He is far better on the stick than Bryan.


----------



## jim courier

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bryan is on par with Punk? And you have the balls to call me the ridiculous one? Bryan promos are sub par at BEST and *Punk is a top 5 or 6 mic worker in the history of the business*. Get out.
> 
> And what do you know about charisma? You mark for Randy Orton. I wouldn't be calling Wyatt "average" at anything if I were you.
> 
> 
> 
> 1 ~ Not a skill, don't care.
> 
> 2 ~ Not a skill, don't care.
> 
> 3 ~ Not a skill, don't care.
> 
> And
> 
> 4 ~ Not a skill, don't care.
> 
> So basically he has nothing but ring work. Not interested. At all.


From a fictional wrestling point of view Punk is nowhere the best mic worker ever.


----------



## vault21

Dyl said:


> only in in-ring ability. He is far better on the stick than Bryan.


Bray is much better on the mic. But so was Kanyon.


----------



## The One

Bray Wyatt is what wrestling fans needs. So to say he sucks is just blind hate. He's coming and you will like it! :vince5


----------



## Lariatoh!

Woah what's going on in here it looks like a WWE vs TNA thread. 

If Wyatt does debut tonight I hope it is something epic. But since he/ they are being built up maybe it should be at the ppv to make people buy the shows, a better business model. If booked correctly for his whole career we could be looking at the next Undertaker. 

Taker's a gimmick for life guy, but he can't be around for much longer. Wyatt can take the evil monster spot for the next decade snd beyond if booked strong. I hope this happens as WWE needs new super-superstars snf can all start now with guys like Wyatt and thr Shield


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

Comparing Wyatt to Undertaker now?

Wow...

Im leaving this thread. :kenny


----------



## vault21

Lariatoh! said:


> Woah what's going on in here it looks like a WWE vs TNA thread.
> 
> If Wyatt does debut tonight I hope it is something epic. But since he/ they are being built up maybe it should be at the ppv to make people buy the shows, a better business model. If booked correctly for his whole career we could be looking at the next Undertaker.
> 
> Taker's a gimmick for life guy, but he can't be around for much longer. Wyatt can take the evil monster spot for the next decade snd beyond if booked strong. I hope this happens as WWE needs new super-superstars snf can all start now with guys like Wyatt and thr Shield


He would be perfect for a Mankind-esque monster role. His gimmick is pretty much the love child of Mick Foley and Waylon Mercy.


----------



## Doc

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Comparing Wyatt to Undertaker now?
> 
> Wow...
> 
> Im leaving this thread. :kenny


Hardly comparing was he?


----------



## Dyl

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Comparing Wyatt to Undertaker now?
> 
> Wow...
> 
> Im leaving this thread. :kenny


He was comparing the _idea_ that _potentially_ the _character_ could have longevity _like_ the Undertaker. Not comparing the two. Nice overeaction though.


----------



## Thee Brain

People actually believing Bryan has better mic skills than Wyatt....:lmao

I fucking can't....fpalm

Wyatt is believable on the mic, he has a great voice, he doesn't sound forced when talking, he's a complete natural every single time he has a mic in his hands, he displays confidence and charisma when he talks, and you actually get fixed on him when he speaks. Bryan, even though he's getting better, is still unnatural on the mic, still sounds forced, still makes you remember that all of those promos are scripted. Wyatt has the ability of creating a suspension of disbelief. You sometimes forget all of this is scripted.

That makes him one hell of a mic worker.


----------



## TJC93

Not sure if anyone in here has actu\lly seen the Bray Wyatt character at all? All I see is 'Husky Harris' mentions. Tell that to Dr. Isaac Yankem, Terra Ryzing and Rocky Maivia


----------



## Stad

People think Bryan is better on the mic then Wyatt?? :lmao


----------



## Dark Church

Don't get your hopes to high. Even good will disappoint you if you do. Just sit back and enjoy what he does and hope for the best.


----------



## x78

TJC93 said:


> Not sure if anyone in here has actu\lly seen the Bray Wyatt character at all? All I see is 'Husky Harris' mentions. Tell that to Dr. Isaac Yankem, Terra Ryzing and Rocky Maivia


I can only see that from one guy who, TBF, doesn't seem to have a clue.


----------



## NearFall

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> :lmao
> 
> :clap
> 
> And the award for the most bullshit posted today goes to...


This:


Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Pyro are you just a blind hater? Currently Bryan is better than 90% of the roster and if he continues at the rate of increasing popularity he has, he will be the *Greatest Of All Time.*


I am a Bryan fan but damn, you're a delusional mark.


----------



## Deptford

I think Bryan's mic skills are improving. 

That's how I would describe them. Improving. .


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

doo-do-do-do-doo-doo-doo-do-do-do-do-do-do-do... tonight please.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

NearFall said:


> This:
> 
> 
> I am a Bryan fan but damn, you're a delusional mark.


Yeah, that's some obnoxious delusional bullshit there.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Better ring work: Bryan
Better mic work: Wyatt

I'm amazed this even needs to be an argument in the first place.


----------



## Doc

Don't think it's happening tonight.

Also JBL needs to lose that stupid grin whenever they are mentioned.


----------



## Berbz

Wouldn't it be awesome if Cole started to build for another Wyatt vignette about to show but then the lights go out and the eery Wyatt music plays around the arena, the lights slowly start to come on and you see Wyatt rocking in his chair at the top of the stage with Harper and Rowan in front of him as they stand their in silence before Wyatt whispers "We're here.." then menacingly laughs as the lights go out and they cut to a break.


----------



## The Enforcer

I'm a little bummed they didn't debut tonight but in hindsight it's probably for the best since that crowd was garbage. The new vignette was cool and it's nice that Wyatt isn't just recycling the same sayings in every video. It's gonna be interesting to see how people react when he shows up on RAW and starts saying these cryptic things with a live mic.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

*I couldn't STAND Husky Harris one little bit*

Bray Wyatt on the other hand? That's a whole different story. I don't know what the hell it is, but I am enjoying Bray Wyatt 100,000 times more than Husky Harris. I don't know if its because Bray has a better character development or what....but I'm very happy Bray/Husky/Windham has found his niche. It looks like WWE will be paying the Wyatt Family lots of attention when the debut with how many times their promos are airing.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: I couldn't STAND Husky Harris one little bit......*

*Steve Austin wrote the following on Twitter about NXT Rookie Husky Harris: “My favorite new WWE Talent is Husky Harris. Needs a little more ring cardio.. Comes from great wrestling background. Needs a mean streak.”*

The legendary Stone Cold recognised the talent way back in 2010.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: I couldn't STAND Husky Harris one little bit......*

So!


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: I couldn't STAND Husky Harris one little bit......*

He's improved 10000x. I hated him as Husky Harris too, it didn't click. He was made for this gimmick.


----------



## TAR

*Re: I couldn't STAND Husky Harris one little bit......*

Yup. I couldn't stand Husky Harris and was happy to see him go, as for Wyatt.. I can't wait!


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: I couldn't STAND Husky Harris one little bit......*

Always did like Husky, thought he could have been doing more back then. This character is the right direction.


----------



## We're Coming2013

Wyatt is going to be a top heel in the business no doubt


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

*Re: I couldn't STAND Husky Harris one little bit......*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's improved 10000x. I hated him as Husky Harris too, it didn't click. He was made for this gimmick.


Yeah I think back then he was just out of place. I didn't find him entertaining in Nexus and he just bugged me. I've never HATED the guy or anything, I just didn't enjoy seeing him as Husky Harris. I think hes much more entertaining and exciting to watch as Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: I couldn't STAND Husky Harris one little bit......*

I must admit I've not watched NXT and only seen the Raw promos, but they're brilliant. Has peeked my interest so much that I don't want to watch NXT to see them, I want it to build and build to them on Raw.

Looking forward to their debut most definitely, and think Bray Wyatt is the best actual character in terms of potential in so many years. I actually cant think of anyone I've been as excited for as a debut from promos alone more than this guy.

Interesting concept to see how it works in the ring as it fits these promos beautifully with the direction and music.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: I couldn't STAND Husky Harris one little bit......*


----------



## DannyMack

Definitely. He'll be a main eventer in 1 year and THE top heel in 2. Now that CM Punk (the former top heel) has turned face there is definitely a spot just waiting to be filled and Bray Wyatt is the man to fill it. Although, Dean Ambrose might have something to say about that once he breaks out of The Shield and shows the world what he's truly capable of.


----------



## Doc

*Re: I couldn't STAND Husky Harris one little bit......*

Bo's angry face.

Hahaha


----------



## RAB

*Re: I couldn't STAND Husky Harris one little bit......*



Slimm Doc said:


> Bo's angry face.
> 
> Hahaha


He looks like a lizard


----------



## Berbz

*Re: I couldn't STAND Husky Harris one little bit......*

I doubt anyone could stand Husky Harris and his days of being whipped backstage by CM Punk.


----------



## Bryan D.

Thank god Bray Wyatt didn't debut last night. It'd be a total disaster with that shitty crowd. Let's wait for Raw after MitB because it's in Brooklyn, New York.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: I couldn't STAND Husky Harris one little bit......*



RyanPelley said:


>





Slimm Doc said:


> Bo's angry face.
> 
> Hahaha





RAB said:


> He looks like a lizard


He looks like an angry shemale.


----------



## dmizzle26

*Re: I couldn't STAND Husky Harris one little bit......*

Him in nexus just wasn't right even tho he was a lot bigger he showed alot of potential from what I hear he has went through a few gimmick changes gotta give him major credit for the Bray Wyatt gimmick not only does it fit him well but its gotten him and 2other guys (Luke Harper who is awesome in his own way hope he uses his skills better than Luke Gallows did)noticed by WWE now "Their Coming" soon!! Can't wait by the way this last Vignette that aired really showed the intensity of the Bray Wyatt character I like that he really thinks he a monster and can't be destroyed the Wyatt Family is awesome really hope it works on the Main Roster


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: I couldn't STAND Husky Harris one little bit......*



RyanPelley said:


>


Damn, Bo Dallas is everywhere.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Still no Wyatt family lol I told you they wouldnt debut tonight and I was proved right


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Thank god they didn't debut, that shitty crowd would have killed the hype


----------



## QWERTYOP

I'm honestly starting to get bored of the same old video packages now. I know they want to build suspense & mystery, but you can go overboard with it for too long.


----------



## Mr. I

QWERTYOP said:


> I'm honestly starting to get bored of the same old video packages now. I know they want to build suspense & mystery, but you can go overboard with it for too long.


They're doing new ones every week. That's literally the opposite of "same old". Same old is Fandango's pre-debut vignettes, which was literally the exact same one played twice a show for two months.


----------



## Bryan D.

Ithil said:


> They're doing new ones every week. That's literally the opposite of "same old". Same old is Fandango's pre-debut vignettes, which was literally the exact same one played twice a show for two months.


Exactly.


----------



## QWERTYOP

Ithil said:


> They're doing new ones every week. That's literally the opposite of "same old".


They may as well be the same ones.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: I couldn't STAND Husky Harris one little bit*

I did sorta like him as Husky on NXT... well, kind of. I mean, I thought he had talent, but something was keeping me from becoming a full fan and it was probably the lack of a strong gimmick. Now that he's Wyatt, I'm really looking forward to seeing him back on WWE TV. I've seen some of his FCW stuff and loved most of what I saw, but since I didn't watch that consistently, I don't want to say I'm a fan or mark until I start seeing him consistently on the big show.


----------



## Alex

*Re: I couldn't STAND Husky Harris one little bit*

I didn't dislike him, I just thought he was insignificant as Husky Harris. He had no definable character, he was just a big guy with an athleticism which could be considered disproportionate to his size. After that he joined Nexus, making no significant impact when doing so until eventually he was shipped back off to FCW/NXT because they had no fucking clue what to do with him, in typical WWE fashion. The transformation from Husky Harris to Bray Wyatt is a prime example of what untapped potential some wrestlers might hold within themselves when given the right opportunity.


----------



## demons1

*Re: I couldn't STAND Husky Harris one little bit*

He has the kind of crazy, disoriented promos that I haven't seen since Raven or Mankind. I love it.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

*Re: I couldn't STAND Husky Harris one little bit*

Makes me wonder if Bo Dallas has a hidden gem buried deep within him.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: I couldn't STAND Husky Harris one little bit*

Bray Wyatt :mark:


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: I couldn't STAND Husky Harris one little bit*

I was like his only fan xD, people hated him because of his look and being a fatass, lol I remember that he could do better push ups than the other participants and probably 90% of people on this forum, plus he was the best mic worker of NXT2. 

Also I liked him as Husky Harris,but sure being a lover of Husky dogs I was biased there.


----------



## x78

I remember the first time I saw Husky Harris, I hated him and couldn't wait for someone to knock his fat ass out.










Look at this fat piece of shit. IMO Harris -> Wyatt is a bigger transformation than Rocky Maivia to The Rock or Bradshaw to JBL.


----------



## Stekeo1990

*Wyatt Family any ideas on how they may make an impact?*

I think that they might debut at MITB and attack John Cena if he retains the title that is and it could lead to a cash in.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bob-Carcass

*Re: Wyatt Family any ideas on how they may make an impact?*

They already have :faint:


----------



## ZachS22

If you want them to make an impact don't feed them to Cena


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dmizzle26

*Re: Wyatt Family any ideas on how they may make an impact?*

I also think they gone Debut at MITB the John Cena attack could happen especially if Daniel Bryan wins as expected and the rumored championship match between the 2 at Summerslam but there's a couple other matches I could see them getting involved in the main one bein Jericho and Ryback everybody knows Jericho is bout to leave again and nobody has been putting talent over more than him this is an opportunity to finally give Ryback a ppv win and make The Wyatt family a legit threat by takin out a top superstar if they decide to do Usos vs Shield at MITB i see them getting involved setting up a feud between them and the Shield like alot of rumors has suggested


----------



## WWE

Have them go no where near cena for the first 6 months 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Doc

*Re: Wyatt Family any ideas on how they may make an impact?*

And Bray Wyatt has already had beef with Jericho on NXT.


----------



## squeelbitch

*Re: Wyatt Family any ideas on how they may make an impact?*

have all 3 of them gay up with just their underwear on in the middle of the ring for 15 minutes on their debut.

now tell me that wouldn't make a big impact


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: Wyatt Family any ideas on how they may make an impact?*

Send Renee or Matthew to interview Bray down at that swamp place he knocks about. Show a part of the interview then have some sort of shenenigans happen then when Matthew or Renee come back they sould be brainwashed, devoted converts to Bray and talk him up as a saviour. Then have him come out, with his newest convert and tell the world how he is going to bring everybody round to his cause.


----------



## Berbz

*Re: Wyatt Family any ideas on how they may make an impact?*

Here is my idea on how they debut:

They have already played a vignette during the show, one similar to the second one they showed on Raw last night with them saying they're already here etc. when it comes to showing the second, Cole builds it up like they're going to show a vignette but the lights go out and then a spotlight is shown to the ramp where Bray Wyatt is suddenly rocking in his chair with Rowan and Harper are in front of him, he whispers "We're here..." and then menacingly laughs.

On how to make an impact? I'm not sure really. I don't want them to squash jobbers because it's been done before. I don't want them to randomly attack people in a match as it's been done. Maybe abduct? Like Kaitlyn as she seems vulnerable right now, that seems to be the talk around the wrestling world. I don't want them to dominate in matches either, if Harper and Rowan are in a tag match I don't want them to absolutely squash people, I want them to look equal to them but just look deranged and sadistic in doing so.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Where oh where are the Wyatt family? :flip


----------



## Bryan D.

> - After missing some time with a minor arm injury, Bray Wyatt returned to action Friday night in a match against Alex Riley.


Good to know.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Holy hell, Alex Riley's still around? Jesus...

But anyway: I'm getting concerned about the promos. They're good promos but if they keep up with them for too much longer they seriously run the risk of slipping into Fandango or Alberto Del Rio territory where they were hyped for debut in promos for so long that by the time they eventually did show up people didn't really care all that much.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Is Bray Wyatt really healed and ready for action? and Alex Riley should of won he has more talent and was popular in NXT 2


----------



## Doc

Minor news, Bray tweeted another of his creepy tweets earlier this morning/evening (depending on where you are in the world).
I'm going to call it and reckon they are showing up tonight. After proclaiming they are "already here" last week it would be sensible to debut them tonight.


----------



## WWFECWWCW94

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Is Bray Wyatt really healed and ready for action? and Alex Riley should of won he has more talent and was popular in NXT 2


Why havent you been banned yet


----------



## Kratosx23

They better debut tonight, I can't wait any longer. Only problem is everybody's tied up in a program already since they didn't debut them the night after the PPV like they should've.


----------



## We're Coming2013

They're probably going to debut the RAW after MITB.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Wyatt family won't debut tonight so all you marks calm yourselves


----------



## Kenny




----------



## Bryan D.

I think they should wait until Raw after Money in the Bank.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

WWFECWWCW94 said:


> Why havent you been banned yet


Because somewhat unfortunately, just "being really stupid" does not seem to be a ban-worthy offense.


----------



## cmpunkisgod.

WWFECWWCW94 said:


> Why havent you been banned yet


Irony.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

This guy will have a "Summer of Punk" like impact and soon!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Reservoir Angel said:


> Because somewhat unfortunately, just "being really stupid" does not seem to be a ban-worthy offense.


All the mods love me on here thats why im not banned


----------



## SUNDAY




----------



## THANOS

SUNDAY said:


>


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

:mark:

My body is ready.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

The Wyatt family wont be debuting tonight all you marks stop creaming yourselves


----------



## RyanPelley

So next week... Good thing this is a short work week for the 4th of July, because I'm ready for it.


----------



## Doc

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The Wyatt family wont be debuting tonight all you marks stop creaming yourselves


Urghh we already know that dipshit.

And you are THE definition of 'mark'.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

Slimm Doc said:


> Urghh we already know that dipshit.
> 
> And you are THE definition of 'mark'.


and the common peasant


----------



## Kratosx23

So it's next week. What the fuck am I watching this piece of shit show for then?


----------



## PowerandGlory

seems like someone gave the wyatt family bad directions because they have been saying they are coming for long enough. their videos r starting to get boring. come or go away


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

So fucking impatient.


----------



## PowerandGlory

its been over a month. there is no benefit of waiting any longer. people love slow builds yet they usually build to nothing.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Ended the show talking about The Wyatt family. I like it. They're actually acting like they're a big deal.


----------



## Berbz

They're slowly starting to replace shit that no one cares for and building guys they want their future to be. 

Wyatt Family, Shield, I'm looking at you.


----------



## TripleG

Next week, they're coming!


----------



## x78

And in usual WWE style they've ruined a potentially great moment.

Building someone up like this is just setting up for a fall. Had he debuted without warning it would have been a big moment, but now no matter what Wyatt does it will be underwhelming because they've announced it a week in advance. It's going to be like when Lawler got into the ring and told the crowd to dance to Fandango's music. I guess they needed to do something to make up for the abysmal show and give people a reason to watch next week, but this wasn't it.


----------



## Bryan D.

They're debuting next week. About damn time.


----------



## Gunnar II

I hope they start feuding with The Shield after MITB


----------



## Kratosx23

Wyatt's looking like a big deal, ending the show over the main event match with Cena and Del Rio. All is right with the world.

Until next week when they randomly beat Zack Ryder, JTG and Justin Gabriel in a six man tag and are quickly forgotten about.


----------



## Beatles123

WE THE SHEEPLE! :mark:


----------



## Londrick

Great to hear that they're debuting next week since this RAW killed any interest I had in next weeks RAW before I found out about them debuting.


----------



## Smarky Smark

Is Eric Rowan any good? I know Luke Harper if fucking awesome and we all know Bray Wyatt is the man, but I know nothing about Rowan except he's big and scary looking.


----------



## x78

Smarky Smark said:


> Is Eric Rowan any good? I know Luke Harper if fucking awesome and we all know Bray Wyatt is the man, but I know nothing about Rowan except he's big and scary looking.


That's pretty much it, he's big and scary looking. He's good as part of the family and plays his role well but he won't be getting a singles push anytime soon.


----------



## truk83

It's obvious The Shield turn "face" next week, and The Wyatt Family will be the reason Ambrose isn't going to win the MITB contract. The Wyatt Family are the injustice that The Shield have been looking for. While the wolves that Bray speaks of are actually The Shield, and Wyatt Family are the sheep who are aware that there are more of them than the wolves. The wolves are The Shield because they have been preying are the innocent who don't realize they have strength in numbers. Since The Shield are more clean looking that any member of the Wyatt Family, fans will turn The Shield face. When in reality The Wyatt Family are the heroes since they are likely going to destroy The Shield. However, due to their delivery, and their concept The Wyatt Family are heels. Fans will reject their saviors, and instead side with the same men who beat down their heroes for no real reason. That's another topic though.

However, I do feel that The Wyatt Family will likely add two more members. Whether they be from NXT, or not is the question. I would say James Bronson as Wyatt's personal spiritual healer, and none other than Bo Dallas. Now before you all go crazy over Dallas being anywhere near this stable at least remember they are family. Dallas won't have to speak, and it would be due to the gag in his mouth. I would have Dallas in this stable without his consent. Wyatt would tell the world that he robbed his brother of success. Meaning Dallas is vacated his NXT title, and is now this object of torture/humiliation for Bray Wyatt, and the WWE viewers. I would have Bo gagged, and obviously safely gagged. Wyatt would have him wrestle for the Wyatt family before any of the main members like Wyatt, Luke, and Erik. Bo would be surrounded so he has no chance of escape the match he is in. 

Dallas would be the flesh, and blood that Wyatt hates. So what does this sadistic man do? He uses his brother as bait to see if anyone in his family can see what he is doing in society for fun. His audience has to be personal, or at least let us feel like it is. Bo ends up being this object of pleasure in a way that only Wyatt can do, or what I feel he should do. James Bronson as Bray's personal guru is solid because Bronson played a Psychologists in FCW. This is a similar role, and Bronson sells the look of a Wyatt Family person. Bronson has no wrestling appeal at all, and I think is about the only he deserves on the main roster. Bo just is feed for WWE main roster talent, and an object of Bray's tortured soul. The irony of The Wyatt Family is that the leader actually despises his real family, and embraces non-blood folk as his family.


----------



## Apex Predator

I liked the promo tonight.


----------



## TempestH

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Wyatt's looking like a big deal, ending the show over the main event match with Cena and Del Rio. All is right with the world.
> 
> Until next week when they randomly beat Zack Ryder, JTG and Justin Gabriel in a six man tag and are quickly forgotten about.


That's what needs to happen for the betterment of the product as a whole

The problem with the WWE right now is that the roster is too top heavy. Too many people are being presented as "big deals" at the expense of making the rest of the roster look that much weaker by comparison by making them out to be jobbers. Trying to make the Wyatt Family as "the biggest threat to the WWE" and acting as though "the entire future of the WWE is at stake" is only going to make that situation worse. 

The Wyatt Family should be firmly in the midcard, and guys like Zack Ryder, JTG, Justin Gabriel, Tons of Funk, Alex Riley, etc. should be STEPPING UP to challenge THEM. Bray Wyatt could be the key to rebuilding the midcard if you just have him interacting with those guys and feuding with them rather than just trying to throw him at Cena, Punk, Sheamus, Orton, Bryan, etc.


----------



## Kratosx23

TempestH said:


> That's what needs to happen for the betterment of the product as a whole
> 
> The problem with the WWE right now is that the roster is too top heavy. Too many people are being presented as "big deals" at the expense of making the rest of the roster look that much weaker by comparison by making them out to be jobbers. Trying to make the Wyatt Family as "the biggest threat to the WWE" and acting as though "the entire future of the WWE is at stake" is only going to make that situation worse.
> 
> The Wyatt Family should be firmly in the midcard, and guys like Zack Ryder, JTG, Justin Gabriel, Tons of Funk, Alex Riley, etc. should be STEPPING UP to challenge THEM. Bray Wyatt could be the key to rebuilding the midcard if you just have him interacting with those guys and feuding with them rather than just trying to throw him at Cena, Punk, Sheamus, Orton, Bryan, etc.


Well, most of the roster are jokes who don't deserve anything, and Bray Wyatt is an elite, main event level talent. You shouldn't throw geeks at him, it's the wrong thing to do. They should be getting pushed as hard as The Shield initially did.


----------



## Beatles123

can anybody translate what he said in latin?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

That was well done tonight. I was under the impression that tonight would have to be the end of the vignettes because they were getting a bit repetitive, in a bad way. Now all this build means that people will tune in to see them next week. I forsee a slight ratings boost because of it which is only a good thing.


----------



## TempestH

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, most of the roster are jokes who don't deserve anything, and Bray Wyatt is an elite, main event level talent. You shouldn't throw geeks at him, it's the wrong thing to do.


But are they geeks because they don't have any talent at all? Or are they geeks because WWE books them that way? Bray Wyatt himself may be an elite talent, but his two goons are NOWHERE near that level and absolutely shouldn't be pushed anywhere near that point. 

If you book Wyatt in matches against the likes of Ryder, Riley, Gabriel, Tons of Funk, etc., and have the faces be booked competitively against him, only to be overwhelmed by gang attacks by the Family until they band together and try to take him on in various six man tags only to lose, then it woul really help rebuild the midcard.

This is a much better idea than just throwing them at Cena, or making some nonsensical fantasy stable war with The Shield, etc. We all know that they won't be winning World Titles anytime soon, so what happens after they have their big main event level feud? They just tread water in meaningless feuds and matches and you'd be complaining that he's getting "buried" anyway.


----------



## Doc

Has anyone deciphered the backwards or possibly latin speech in the latest Wyatt Family promo? 
Could be a handy little easter egg or nothing at all.


----------



## Corndog12

Can't [email protected]@@@@@@@@@.


----------



## Mithro

I have this weird fear that Bray is gonna forget his lines and have a meltdown moment like Miz had on his first RAW appearance.


----------



## just1988

I cant wait for their debu, really enjoted what I've seen of them in NXT and from when he wss Husky Harris


----------



## TheFranticJane

Is there any way the Wyatt family could attack Cena without it leading to a feud with him?
Attacking him would have the most impact, but doing so would get them squashed, I just wonder if there's a way around it, if Cena could get attacked and be booked as being sufficiently shaken up by Bray Wyatt that he doesn't retaliate.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO

Seems like there is big plans for Bray Wyatt, seeing that the vignette ended raw. Hopefully their debut is awesome and different.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Very excited, WWE has shocked me with the emergence or Bryan - mixed with The Shield & now the possibility of the Wyatt Family.


----------



## Kingy_85

One thing I've noticed is that the first vignette was the best, perhaps because the people at the top had hless input in it at first. I imagine Vince and the rest of his YES-MEN crew became more involved once the social media blew up and people started talking about them. 

Let's hope they let Dusty & Bray do their own thing and it doesn't get tampered with too much.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

So I guess this is the major talking point going into next week, So with all the hype and promotion, who are they going to attack or debut against? 

The Miz isn't doing much, I'd be fine with that being his first feud heading into Summerslam.


----------



## Bryan D.

YoungGun_UK said:


> So I guess this is the major talking point going into next week, So with all the hype and promotion, who are they going to attack or debut against?
> 
> The Miz isn't doing much, I'd be fine with that being his first feud heading into Summerslam.


It would be great to the Wyatt Family attack Chris Jericho and write him off of TV so he can go in his tour with Foozy.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

So their finally arriving next week on Raw just get this over with I can gurantee they will be nothing special


----------



## THANOS

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So their finally arriving next week on Raw just get this over with I can gurantee they will be nothing special


Care to stake something on it? Maybe your account perhaps? :troll


----------



## ToddTheBod

I just hope they don't debut in an attack fashion because that's been beaten (no pun intended) to death.

But honestly I'd rather then Cole introducing them, Bray Wyatt cuts a short promo hyping himself as _the Eater of Worlds_ and then in a two minute match squashes Zack Ryder.


----------



## ToddTheBod

To add another point :

I really hope the WWE builds The Wyatt Family like WCW did with The Flock. I'd like to see a few more members (over time) introduced to the stable from Wyatt brainwashing them or maybe abducting them into the back, then the next time we see them they have a totally different beaten down look and they act like Harper and Rowan.


----------



## Bryan D.

Harper and Rowan will do the job for Wyatt while he's sitting on his chair.


----------



## Mr. I

Mithro said:


> I have this weird fear that Bray is gonna forget his lines and have a meltdown moment like Miz had on his first RAW appearance.


Given Bray is not Miz, and has been doing this character for over a year, yes, it's a very weird fear.


----------



## World's Best

His lines appear to be spontaneous. He is so into his character it's actually creepy. Can't wait for the debut.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So their finally arriving next week on Raw just get this over with I can gurantee they will be nothing special


I'm wondering how long it'll be after the debut when you admit you were entirely wrong.


----------



## World's Best

Uhhh, yeah, WWE clearly has a lot of faith them and they'll get a push to high heaven. Deservedly so, IMO. If anyone has seen them on NXT, they'll know why.


----------



## ZachS22

If they have him feud with Miz i hope it goes like this

They interupt Miz tv and Harper and Rowan attack him while Bray watches and they attack Miz as well as other people while Bray just sits back after a while Miz gets fed up and challenges Bray to a match at SummerSlam and the Raw before SS Harper and Rowan tell the Miz he has no idea what he has gotten himself into...then at SS Bray crushes Miz


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best

I'd much rather they interrupt Miz TV and break all the stuff in the ring and hogtie The Miz.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm wondering how long it'll be after the debut when you admit you were entirely wrong.


That will never happen I am a very good judge of character and these three guys will fail


----------



## Snake Plissken

Bray Wyatt will be a star, I love how passionate he is with his character, you can relate to it so much. He has arguably the best character in the company, it is so different and we haven't seen anything so unique that has actually got over since Kane. Bray has 'The It Factor'. It takes someone with natural charisma to take a character like this and roll with it and Bray has done it perfectly. Raw will be interesting next week.


----------



## Conor?

Is anyone talking about the latest vignette? I swear he was talking backwards or in tounge or something. This needs to be solved.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> That will never happen I am a very good judge of character and these three guys will fail


Good judge of character, yet you're a fan of Kelly Kelly while predicting doom for the Wyatts... excuse me while I die laughing at you.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Reservoir Angel said:


> Good judge of character, yet you're a fan of Kelly Kelly while predicting doom for the Wyatts... excuse me while I die laughing at you.


Theres nothing wrong with being a fan of Kelly Kelly she became a huge star in WWE and she proved models can be wrestlers


----------



## Mithro

Ithil said:


> Given Bray is not Miz, and has been doing this character for over a year, yes, it's a very weird fear.


It's not that weird of a fear, he's so hyped up now, he's never cut a real promo at this level in front of such a huge audience, that's a lot of pressure on someone's back.

He could easily go blank.


----------



## Doc

SheamusRKO said:


> Is anyone talking about the latest vignette? I swear he was talking backwards or in tounge or something. This needs to be solved.


I asked the question a few pages back but had no response. I'm intrigued as to what he was saying too.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Theres nothing wrong with being a fan of Kelly Kelly she became a huge star in WWE and she proved models can be wrestlers


She proved models can get paid as wrestlers. Still not really convinced that I should call her a "wrestler" though.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Reservoir Angel said:


> She proved models can get paid as wrestlers. Still not really convinced that I should call her a "wrestler" though.


She was just a model at 19 years old and WWE found her, hired her and she trained hard and became the wrestler she is today and she was the top diva in WWE. She had a very successful 6 year career in WWE I cant say the same for the Wyatt family they may not even be around in 6 years time


----------



## Berbz

I think it's just a bunch of gibberish he's saying, like a load of scrunched up word from previous vignettes. I'd love to be wrong though.


----------



## World Champion X

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> She was just a model at 19 years old and WWE found her, hired her and she trained hard and became the wrestler she is today and she was the top diva in WWE. She had a very successful 6 year career in WWE I cant say the same for the Wyatt family they may not even be around in 6 years time


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Bryan D.

Kelly Kelly is among Aksana one of the worst wrestlers that WWE has ever had. Get over it. She sucked in the ring. God knows why she was Divas Champion.


----------



## Stad

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So their finally arriving next week on Raw just get this over with I can gurantee they will be nothing special


fpalm. Why do you keep coming in this thread and saying the same shit over and over again? you have the most posts in this thread and they are all negative. Just leave and don't come back please.


----------



## Kratosx23

I've been thinking a lot about what they can possibly do when they debut. Everybody big is in programs, and if they face some jobber 3 man team, it's gonna fall really flat. There HAS to be a big thing next week, otherwise why would they get hyped up so much to the point that their vignette ends a Raw with the announcers putting them as the hook to tune in next week? It doesn't add up.

As I said, everybody big is in programs...except the McMahon's, who are squabbling amongst themselves. There's only one conclusion I can come up with. The Wyatt's are gonna beat down Triple H and abduct Stephanie during Vickie Guerrero's job evaluation. It's exactly what a group as deranged and motivated by a cult leader would do, and job evaluations NEVER go off well in WWE. Where it leads from there I don't know. Am I completely nuts here or does this have any real possibility?


----------



## AJLeeFanForever

I can't wait to see the Wyatt Family. Great wrestlers.


----------



## Chrome

The Wyatt family debuting next week on Raw?






Would've preferred a surprise appearance but whatever, I'll take it.


----------



## Bryan D.

Their vignette closed the damn show over John fucking Cena. They better do something big on Raw.


----------



## Kratosx23

I'm gonna keep pushing for a Stephanie abduction during the job evaluation. That would put them over HUGE.


----------



## Bryan D.

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I've been thinking a lot about what they can possibly do when they debut. Everybody big is in programs, and if they face some jobber 3 man team, it's gonna fall really flat. There HAS to be a big thing next week, otherwise why would they get hyped up so much to the point that their vignette ends a Raw with the announcers putting them as the hook to tune in next week? It doesn't add up.
> 
> As I said, everybody big is in programs...except the McMahon's, who are squabbling amongst themselves. There's only one conclusion I can come up with. The Wyatt's are gonna beat down Triple H and abduct Stephanie during Vickie Guerrero's job evaluation. It's exactly what a group as deranged and motivated by a cult leader would do, and job evaluations NEVER go off well in WWE. Where it leads from there I don't know. Am I completely nuts here or does this have any real possibility?


I like it. It's the exact same thing that they did with Oliver Grey while his partner Adrian Neville was in a match. That could work. :clap


----------



## The Enforcer

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm gonna keep pushing for a Stephanie abduction during the job evaluation. That would put them over HUGE.


I read your full idea on the last page and loved it. Great stuff. There's really nothing bigger they could do and with them getting so much hype there have to be big plans for them.


----------



## ZachS22

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm gonna keep pushing for a Stephanie abduction during the job evaluation. That would put them over HUGE.


Love that idea but eventually thats going to lead to a HHH confrontation and what does HHH do to talent 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23

ZachS22 said:


> Love that idea but eventually thats going to lead to a HHH confrontation and what does HHH do to talent
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He never buried Curtis Axel, or Sheamus (despite what some people THINK). Their success largely depends on if Triple H likes them. Triple H beating them in a match is not going to be doom for them, especially if they FIRST get them over like the WWE did with The Shield. The Shield can take losses now because they're ALREADY over.


----------



## Smoogle

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He never buried Curtis Axel, or Sheamus (despite what some people THINK). Their success largely depends on if Triple H likes them. Triple H beating them in a match is not going to be doom for them, especially if they FIRST get them over like the WWE did with The Shield. The Shield can take losses now because they're ALREADY over.


your idea makes sense it also works for the feud tripe h/vince both trying to save their loved one - for some reason i can see vince hiring the shield to find out where his daughter is through any means....and tripe H seekings a different method...not sure though


----------



## sbuch

Smoogle said:


> your idea makes sense it also works for the feud tripe h/vince both trying to save their loved one - for some reason i can see vince hiring the shield to find out where his daughter is through any means....and tripe H seekings a different method...not sure though


All these ideas our awesome and seeing Stephanie abducted would be very interesting. Vince hiring The Shield makes sense and Triple H has a whole bunch of cronies to chose from; Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, X-Pac, Kevin Nash, Shawn Michaels or even better Randy Orton and Batista


----------



## World's Best

Why does Steph have to be abducted? Why not VICKIE before her eval? And that Maddox dude having some bigger role than "Vickie's boy bitch"?


----------



## The Enforcer

World's Best said:


> Why does Steph have to be abducted? Why not VICKIE before her eval? And that Maddox dude having some bigger role than "Vickie's boy bitch"?


Because people will cheer the hell out of them for taking Vickie away. Not exactly a good way to get heel heat on someone. Now Steph on the other hand? Casuals find her appealing for some reason and would hate seeing that happen to her.


----------



## Doc

World's Best said:


> Why does Steph have to be abducted? Why not VICKIE before her eval? And that Maddox dude having some bigger role than "Vickie's boy bitch"?


No no no. Abducting Vickie would get them face cheers and and that's not what they should be aiming for. Also keep maddox the hell away from anything Wyatt Family orientated.

I like Tyron's idea, gives the Wyatt Family maximum exposure quickly.


----------



## E N F O R C E R

The idea of them abducting Stephanie and beating the hell out of Triple H makes me mark out :mark: :mark:


----------



## Berbz

I'd rather they attacked Vince and Triple H and wrote them both off TV for months. After they've fired Vickie of course. Authority figures in the WWE is so 10 years ago. Out dated and boring.


----------



## ZachS22

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He never buried Curtis Axel, or Sheamus (despite what some people THINK). Their success largely depends on if Triple H likes them. Triple H beating them in a match is not going to be doom for them, especially if they FIRST get them over like the WWE did with The Shield. The Shield can take losses now because they're ALREADY over.


Ok but i don't want another summer of punk where it turns out to be hhh v vince in the end instead of the mcmahons v the wyatt family and who says these guys will get over enough to take a loss to hhh the Sheild can take a loss because they are established enough as a force you can't have the Wyatts lose in their first feud because everthing they do afterwards would be pointless thats all i meant


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Starbuck

So hyped for this. Can't wait to see them next week. Pyro's idea is awesome although I don't see it happening. It does beg the question of what exactly they're going to do though. WWE do seem to be hinting at something big and a Stephanie abduction is about as big as it gets I suppose. It won't be long until we find out but I'm telling you, if that music hits in the middle of the job evaluation then I'll mark big time. Kudos Pyro lol.


----------



## Kratosx23

There's part of me that doesn't think it will happen, but I think it has to because I just don't see ANYTHING else that's big enough that merits the vignette push. They CLOSED Raw. You can't just put them in a random 6 man, which is what I'd probably expect otherwise. Everybody else is in programs, what else is there? I don't see them attacking Cena, Punk, etc, they're busy. Is Taker gonna come back and fight the Wyatt's? I.....doubt it, very seriously.

Perhaps the abduction won't happen but Triple H is getting his ass whooped at least. Hell, it would even work to their benefit if they want to continue this whole Triple H has a concussion and can't wrestle thing, make it worse for him by taking a beating. Maybe have Harper kick him in the face a few times with that boot he's so good at.


----------



## Berbz

They need to make it different from Nexus taking over at the end of the show, fucking shit up and beating on the top guy in the company. They need to make it different from The Shield taking over a main event, beating up a "rising star" and starting a feud with him. I mean both of them come out of the blue so I guess it made sense for them.

These are three men who have had vignettes played for over a month and like Tyrion says, CLOSED RAW! When has a vignette for a debuting group or superstar closed Raw? Something is planned. I just hope Cole doesn't announce next week "here they are, the Wyatt family" and we get a pre-recorded video on the titantron. 

I want them to just come out without anyone knowing and cut a promo then do what they have been planning them to do.


----------



## THANOS

Mithro said:


> It's not that weird of a fear, he's so hyped up now, he's never cut a real promo at this level in front of such a huge audience, that's a lot of pressure on someone's back.
> 
> He could easily go blank.


I believe Jake Roberts said it best, and I'm paraphrasing here, "If you can talk in front of a small room of 20 or 50 people then you can do it even better in front of 30000", and he's right. Wyatt has nothing to worry about, because, like Punk, if he can command a room full of fans then he'll be able to do the same to an entire audience.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster

Getting involved with the McMahons and Triple H is the only thing they could do that would feel sufficiently big at this point. I can't see them doing anything else. Plus:

CM Punk vs. Brock Lesnar
Triple H vs. Bray Wyatt
Cena vs. Daniel Bryan
Brothers of Destruction vs. The Shield

.......that's a pretty damn solid Summerslam card right there.


----------



## Damien

I really can't wait for Monday but I hope they don't just appear and beat up 3MB or something


----------



## TheFranticJane

I've seen pictures of Bray wearing a mask and understand it was to cover up an injury.
But does anyone else think that the mask makes him look about a hundred times creepier? Part of me thinks it should be a permanent part of his look.


----------



## Bryan D.

TheFranticJane said:


> I've seen pictures of Bray wearing a mask and understand it was to cover up an injury.
> But does anyone else think that the mask makes him look about a hundred times creepier? Part of me thinks it should be a permanent part of his look.


It's too much in my opinion. Eric Rowan is already using a mask so Bray Wyatt doesn't really need to use one. It's fine the way it is.


----------



## __Rock__

The only thing along with Punk/Lesnar that is keeping me watch WWE


----------



## Doc

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Theres nothing wrong with being a fan of Kelly Kelly she became a huge star in WWE and she proved models can be wrestlers


scar


----------



## The Enforcer

TheFranticJane said:


> I've seen pictures of Bray wearing a mask and understand it was to cover up an injury.
> But does anyone else think that the mask makes him look about a hundred times creepier? Part of me thinks it should be a permanent part of his look.


I'm normally a fan of masks but not with Wyatt. His facial expressions are so good that it'd be silly to cover them up, even if it was just the clear one that he has been using.


----------



## Berbz

That is creepy, the whole butchers apron with a mask, but you really have to look into his eyes and see the faces he makes to get with the character


----------



## Bryan D.

Eric looks epic with the mask. Just EPIC!


----------



## Berbz

I'm starting to believe they definitely need some sleezy looking brain washed women with them.


----------



## Bryan D.

Berbz said:


> I'm starting to believe they definitely need some sleezy looking brain washed women with them.


Paige would be my choice. You also have Bayley but meh. I'd go with Paige.


----------



## connormurphy13

Wyatt Family vs. McMahon Family

The sheep outnumber the wolves. MAKE IT HAPPEN VINCE!


----------



## TheFranticJane

I think I know what Bray should do in his debut to get the most heat!
Let's say that the Wyatt family attack during a tag team match, they aren't mentioned before and just beat the shit out of a face team and perhaps even a referee.
Well, what if part of their gimmick is to dress up their enemies as lambs? Not with masks but actually draping them in sheep skin? Complete with horns on their heads? Perhaps hang them upside down as Jimmy Jacobs did in ROH, but have it be a far more eerie, symbolic gesture. So that the tag team or whoever is left hanging upside down like meat in a butcher shop.

I just think they need a definitive act of shocking villainy right off the bat to show the fans that this is a monster heel and not just a normal bad guy who'll be forgotten about in two weeks.

Plus, it would hark back to The Undertaker's crucifixion gimmick which, though controversial, made fans go absolutely apeshit back in the day.


----------



## Snake Plissken

Bryan D. said:


> Eric looks epic with the mask. Just EPIC!


Agree 100%, the sheep mask is a nice prop that works and makes Rowan look even more intimidating.


----------



## Bryan D.

----------










Vintage Steen. :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

Man, Twitter and wrestling just doesn't work. Now I'm picturing this dirty, filthy, backwoods ******* guy who looks like he crawled out of a swamp, as William Regal once said, sitting down at a computer typing. It kinda ruins the imagery. Maybe it wouldn't if this was like any other show on tv where the actors tweet as themselves, but he's tweeting in CHARACTER. Under no circumstances do I believe that the CHARACTER of Luke Harper would know the first thing about Twitter.


----------



## NO!

^ I agree with you for the first time. I actually mentioned that on a different site about a month ago. It isn't very consistent with the image they're trying to convey to be posting shit on twitter, oh well.

I am still looking forward to their debut regardless. I just think this debut would've been better if they didn't have JBL acting like a kid in a candy store and every member of the family hyping their debut on social networking sites. Their whole gimmick kind of calls for an invasion... an unexpected entrance.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

So excited for Monday. I actually haven't watched more than 5 minutes of the wyatt family but im saving all the suspense for when they debut.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Berbz

The more I think about it, the more I am seeing them debut during the whole Vickie Guerrero thing, lights will go out and everyone in the ring will be wondering what on earth is going on. 

I have no doubt the whole Vickie thing will be talked about all night, no doubt by King who can't wait for Vickie to be fired. Stephanie, HHH and Vince will all likely be in the ring, Vince and HHH are torn on Vickie as part of the storyline they are in and I believe Stephanie is on the fence due to being torn between her father and her husband. With the McMahons being involved they'd like to think it will be the highest rated segment of the show, so what better way and time to debut them?.

I can see the Family (mainly Wyatt, he should be the only one who talks) just going up against them all on the microphone, Vince is usually superb at selling this sort of thing and the segment will rely on it. Cole, JBL and King have done nothing but feel disturbed by the vignettes week after week so to keep that up Vince, HHH and Stephanie will have to do the same and hopefully feel scared by what they see. Lets be real, if Vince looks scared or concerned then the interest will grow.

Imagine if creepy music then come on in the background, Wyatt got up out of his rocking chair and started following Rowan and Harper as they slowly walked towards the ring and then they started to pummel on Triple H, Stephanie can't do nothing and Vince in this whole storyline situation going on just watches or walks off. With Triple H getting ass kicked it then means the whole evaluation of Vickie is then stopped so she continues doing what she is doing, I mean they'll keep her on TV for ever at this rate.

But I would just love this to happen. It's certainly different to Nexus interrupting a main event and fucking the arena up or The Shield coming out of nowhere and disrupting a main event. This would simply be the built up Wyatt family taking out three of the important people in the company in what could/should be the highest rated segment of the show.


----------



## SUNDAY

Bryan D. said:


> Paige would be my choice. You also have Bayley but meh. I'd go with Paige.


Nothing says creepy ********, like a goth British girl...


----------



## Mr.Cricket

I like the kidnapping Stephanie idea. Imagine the impact it will have!

WWE won't do it though. They'll book the usual 'squash jobbers on debut' crap.


----------



## Kratosx23

You would think so, if they hadn't made them the big hook for next week and made sure they were the last thing you saw on the show, ahead of even Cena and the title. I guess we're just gonna have to find out. I tend to lean towards something big, because even though this company is dumb and predictable, they're EXTREMELY protective of that main event spot. There's no way they would put over the Wyatt's to end a Raw if they weren't going to give them a bigger push. This company is too anal about their main event scene for that to happen. Who was the last person who had vignettes that were built up THIS much? Alberto Del Rio, and we all know the way he got pushed.

Plus, we haven't had the obligatory major shake up storyline that's due every summer yet.


----------



## x78

NO! said:


> ^ I agree with you for the first time. I actually mentioned that on a different site about a month ago. It isn't very consistent with the image they're trying to convey to be posting shit on twitter, oh well.
> 
> I am still looking forward to their debut regardless. I just think this debut would've been better if they didn't have JBL acting like a kid in a candy store and every member of the family hyping their debut on social networking sites. Their whole gimmick kind of calls for an invasion... an unexpected entrance.


JBL and the others have been awful at selling this. Regal's reactions on NXT are perfect and probably a major reason why the characters were so successful. They should have nobody sticking up for them or sympathizing with them like other heels, the commentators should all be scared of the Wyatt Family.


----------



## Sugerfreesteve

nxt is currently my favourite wwe program and Wyatt is a big part of why so I am excited to see him on the main roster. Just hope they don't drop the ball like they did with big E as he was really over in nxt with his 5 count gimmic.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Keep Paige the hell away from these three weird guys. Paige deserves her own spotlight for the awesome talent she is. The Wyatt family will be jobbing or dancing with Brodus Clay and Sweet T by the time Paige is on the main roster


----------



## ZachS22

x78 said:


> JBL and the others have been awful at selling this. Regal's reactions on NXT are perfect and probably a major reason why the characters were so successful. They should have nobody sticking up for them or sympathizing with them like other heels, the commentators should all be scared of the Wyatt Family.


Yeah i really don't want JBL sympathizing with them maybe at first but once he gets a feel for what they are about he needs to show fear of them its one thing for cole and lawler to fear them but JBL, one of if not the most successful wwe champ in the 21st century to be scared of them


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Austin-316

Latest Wyatt Family promo.


----------



## World's Best

Luke Harper is a badass.


----------



## Grimley

So is he a wolf in sheep's clothing pretending to be a wolf?
I'm confused...


----------



## Austin-316

SheamusRKO said:


> Is anyone talking about the latest vignette? I swear he was talking backwards or in tounge or something. This needs to be solved.


Probably Latin


----------



## Griever11

x78 said:


> JBL and the others have been awful at selling this. Regal's reactions on NXT are perfect and probably a major reason why the characters were so successful. They should have nobody sticking up for them or sympathizing with them like other heels, the commentators should all be scared of the Wyatt Family.


I totally agree with this, the fact JBL keeps talking about how excited he is for the Wyatt Family to debut kills a lot of the intimidation factor they're trying to build up with them. The commentators should be scared and creeped out by Wyatt's, not excited and looking forward to seeing them. I'm just afraid WWE might be trying too hard to promote them and taking away a lot of what makes them special in the first place.


----------



## Nostalgia

I don't watch RAW live anymore, but I'm very tempted to tune in live on Monday just to watch Bray Wyatt's debut. I've been a big fan of him for a while on NXT and I'm psyched for his debut. One of the only interesting things going on in the WWE right now.


----------



## Crozer

Can't wait for my favorite character to debut. NXT will miss him.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ovidswaggle

Is it at all possible hte family debuts by destroying one of the lesser important MITB contenders, thus putting Bray in as the substitute?


----------



## Bushmaster

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Keep Paige the hell away from these three weird guys. Paige deserves her own spotlight for the awesome talent she is. The Wyatt family will be jobbing or dancing with Brodus Clay and Sweet T by the time Paige is on the main roster


Are you a troll or do you just say stupid things? Didn't you predict the Shield would be jobbing in weeks? Only good thing i can say about you is atleast you like a diva in Paige who has actual wrestling talent.


----------



## Apex Predator

Knowing they will be appearing on Raw takes some of the surprise factor away from the debut. I'm just happy it's finally going to happen already. I hope booking don't screw this one up.


----------



## truk83

Ovidswaggle said:


> Is it at all possible hte family debuts by destroying one of the lesser important MITB contenders, thus putting Bray in as the substitute?


Yes, Fandango.


----------



## SleepyTime

They're coming..
But seriously. I'm stoked


----------



## Ovidswaggle

truk83 said:


> Yes, Fandango.


That makes a lot of sense to me. Then again, I think he could replace most anyone in the heel mitb and fit right in to the match. I do like Fandango but his steam is all but run out.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

Ovidswaggle said:


> Is it at all possible hte family debuts by destroying one of the lesser important MITB contenders, thus putting Bray in as the substitute?


Do you really want Wyatt to lose in his first PPV?

And don't say he will win the MITB, because he won't


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

'THEY ARE BORING AND HAVE NO MIC SKILLS'

I really shouldn't go on the WWE facebook page, people are morons, they remind me of fucking KKF.


----------



## Kratosx23

truk83 said:


> Yes, Fandango.


Knowing those idiots, they'd pick Barrett and have Fandango win.


----------



## Marv95

I like truk83's idea more since it'll be more intense. And they could take up a huge part of the show whereas this would only be one segment.


----------



## 751161

So pumped for Monday man, looks like it could be an awesome show. WWE needs to be on a streak of good shows again. Past RAW wasn't very good but I thought SmackDown was good and I think and hope RAW will be great.


----------



## HiddenViolence

I saw a joke video of the Wyatt family debuting as dancers on WWE '13. It made me think back to the Brodus Clay situation where he was built as a monster in vignettes, but debuted as a dancer. I wouldn't put it past WWE to it again with the Wyatt family. I hope they don't.


----------



## 751161

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> I saw a joke video of the Wyatt family debuting as dancers on WWE '13. It made me think back to the Brodus Clay situation where he was built as a monster in vignettes, but debuted as a dancer. I wouldn't put it past WWE to it again with the Wyatt family. I hope they don't.


I'd hope they weren't that stupid.


----------



## hazuki

Tomorrow :mark:


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Wyatt family will be a big fail just you watch


----------



## HiddenViolence

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Wyatt family will be a big fail just you watch


What makes you think that?


----------



## The Enforcer

As much as I'd love to see the Wyatt's abduct Steph, I'm a little worried about HHH interacting with and no-selling them. I wouldn't put it past him to puff out his chest and be a tough guy instead of selling the fear that the group should represent.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

His debut needs to be taking someone out. Would love to see Wyatt destroy Jericho next week on raw "taking him out" so Jericho can go on tour.


And Idc what anyone says.... PG RATING WILL EFFECT HIS CHARACTER.


----------



## Phillies3:16

I wouldn't put it past the wwe to announce before a commercial break " the wyatt family is here! Next!" And then when they come back from commercial Justin Roberts introduces them. It'd be awful but they've done that kind of shit before.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Phillies3:16 said:


> I wouldn't put it past the wwe to announce before a commercial break " the wyatt family is here! Next!" And then when they come back from commercial Justin Roberts introduces them. It'd be awful but they've done that kind of shit before.


Oh god, I hope that doesn't happen...


----------



## Punkholic

Phillies3:16 said:


> I wouldn't put it past the wwe to announce before a commercial break " the wyatt family is here! Next!" And then when they come back from commercial Justin Roberts introduces them. It'd be awful but they've done that kind of shit before.


...or they can make their debut during the break and Cole will tell us all to go to the WWE App is we wanna watch it :cole3


----------



## Spicoli

Phillies3:16 said:


> I wouldn't put it past the wwe to announce before a commercial break " the wyatt family is here! Next!" And then when they come back from commercial Justin Roberts introduces them. It'd be awful but they've done that kind of shit before.


I could see this happening :no:


----------



## Clique

Phillies3:16 said:


> I wouldn't put it past the wwe to announce before a commercial break " the wyatt family is here! Next!" And then when they come back from commercial Justin Roberts introduces them. It'd be awful but they've done that kind of shit before.


This is one of the worst things they do these days with returns and special appearances. For me it takes a bit of the hype away instantly.They certainly should not do it for the Wyatt Family. Their debut also should not be a match but the start of an angle imo.


----------



## Doc

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> What makes you think that?


Wouldn't bother asking. KKF is just going against the grain to be the 'cool awkward social outcast type'.

I look forward to seeing KKF marking like a little bitch sooner rather than later.


----------



## Berbz

They obviously do it so people can get talking on social media websites and get more viewers but it's pathetic in my view.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

You know what would make me really laugh my ass off is if they put the Wyatt family debut on the WWE app and since nobody gives a shit about that they would be scrambling to get the app but then it crashes with all the people trying to get the app lol


----------



## connormurphy13

xdoomsayerx said:


> His debut needs to be taking someone out. Would love to see Wyatt destroy Jericho next week on raw "taking him out" so Jericho can go on tour.
> 
> 
> And Idc what anyone says.... PG RATING WILL EFFECT HIS CHARACTER.


Nxt is PG....

fpalm


----------



## johnsos7

I don't follow NXT or any other dumbshit so I didn't know who he was until I read that he is the old Husky Harris:lmao

What the fuck? People are excited about Husky Harris???...lol. This whole group seems like a bunch people like just because they're HEELS and we all know 99.9% of internet fans love anyone who is a heel for the most part. 

This is about as thrilling as the "new Paul Heyman guy"...what's his name?...lol

Husky Harris and two big dumb looking fuckers...the type McMahon drools over...lol.

Fuck this shit.


----------



## RyanPelley

johnsos7 said:


> I don't follow NXT or any other dumbshit so I didn't know who he was until I read that he is the old Husky Harris:lmao
> 
> What the fuck? People are excited about Husky Harris???...lol. This whole group seems like a bunch people like just because they're HEELS and we all know 99.9% of internet fans love anyone who is a heel for the most part.
> 
> This is about as thrilling as the "new Paul Heyman guy"...what's his name?...lol
> 
> Husky Harris and two big dumb looking fuckers...the type McMahon drools over...lol.
> 
> Fuck this shit.


You're exactly right. I still can't believe people like and get excited for Flex Kavana and Mean Mark. :lmao How fucking stupid, right?


----------



## E N F O R C E R

I haven't been this excited for RAW in ages, can't wait to see what happens :mark:


----------



## mblonde09

You'd only be exited or anticipating their debut, if you hadn't seen them on NXT for weeks. They're really not that interesting tbh.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

johnsos7 said:


> I don't follow NXT or any other dumbshit so I didn't know who he was until I read that he is the old Husky Harris:lmao
> 
> What the fuck? People are excited about Husky Harris???...lol. This whole group seems like a bunch people like just because they're HEELS and we all know 99.9% of internet fans love anyone who is a heel for the most part.
> 
> This is about as thrilling as the "new Paul Heyman guy"...what's his name?...lol
> 
> Husky Harris and two big dumb looking fuckers...the type McMahon drools over...lol.
> 
> Fuck this shit.


I don't know why I'm even bothering to respond to this, but...to this dude and anyone else who hates on the Wyatt family just to be contrary and to disagree with everyone or whyever the fuck, just watch a couple matches and promos and then get back to us. If you still think he sucks, we'll have a discussion about it.

I will never understand why certain people hate on things just because they are popular or there is a consensus about them. The worst part is that everyone who does it thinks it's stupid to like things just because other people like them - they just don't see how it goes the other way too.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

He's supposed to be on the rise to being a huge heel but its too bad the nerds in the crowd week in and week out are going cheer him


----------



## RiverFenix

You can get vids of their entrance at house shows - hopefully they use what they've been trying out tonight. 

As for what they'll do - I suspect it will be a jobber squash - not 3MB, but indie jobbers - like the ones Ryback was squashing in his build up.


----------



## Berbz

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> You can get vids of their entrance at house shows - hopefully they use what they've been trying out tonight.
> 
> As for what they'll do - I suspect it will be a jobber squash - not 3MB, but indie jobbers - like the ones Ryback was squashing in his build up.


They won't be wrestling tonight.


----------



## dxbender

RyanPelley said:


> You're exactly right. I still can't believe people like and get excited for Flex Kavana and Mean Mark. :lmao How fucking stupid, right?


Ya. And some guy called The Ringmaster won't accomplish anything in his career. Terry Boulder will have absolutely 0 impact on the wrestling business.



This is the problem with some fans today, they are obsessed with a former name a guy uses, they can't let it go. You don't hear people constantly calling Leonardo DiCaprio "Jack Dawson"(character he played on Titanic) or people calling Brad Pitt "Louis de Pointe du Lac"(one of his first real big movies).

So why is it that in WWE, people care so much about what a guy USED to be called?

These are prob same people who will call the Memphis Grizzlies, Vancouver Grizzlies. Call Winnipeg Jets, Atlanta Thrashers. Call Baltimore Ravens, Cleveland Browns and so on.


----------



## Big Booboos

I stopped watching WWE when Husky Harris was around and I never watched NXT before so I really never saw Bray Wyatt too much, but based on those vignettes I'm pretty excited for tonight :mark:


----------



## #Mark

mblonde09 said:


> You'd only be exited or anticipating their debut, if you hadn't seen them on NXT for weeks. They're really not that interesting tbh.


Do you enjoy anyone besides Punk?


----------



## Dean/Moxley

The main event of RAW ushers through.. as the match is progressing as it normally should with the crowd chanting.. the lights will dim.. and the fist comes down! RAW ends with a great Wyatt promo.


----------



## Lord Stark

I think people are setting their expectations too high. With the WWE, it's always best to remain cautiously optimistic. Right now, I'm expecting them to just come down the ring and cut a promo. Don't get me wrong, it will be awesome if they actually use them to kick off a big storyline, but I'm not getting my hopes up for it.


----------



## Doc

They wouldn't have a Wyatt Family vignette close last week's Raw instead of their poster boy John Cena of something major wasn't planned.
All they have to do now is execute it properly. I have no worries about Bray Wyatt smashing the end of the show out of the ball park aslong as he is given a live mic and a reputable opponent (s).


----------



## ShiftyLWO

Calling it now: wyatt and his family will be a let down when its all said and done. Many marks on here will be pissed. WWE has had shitty booking for the past couple of years.


----------



## just1988

*Predictions for tonight?

I'm going for a squash win over some Santino/Ryder/JTG figure*


----------



## xdoomsayerx

They better not fuck this up.... You don't play they're vignettes for over a month and end last weeks raw with a vignette if it's not something big. 

No promo either.... Have them beat up HHH or the main event of tonights show.


----------



## Berbz

just1988 said:


> *Predictions for tonight?
> 
> I'm going for a squash win over some Santino/Ryder/JTG figure*


Long story short:

- Job Evaluation Main Events Raw
- Vince, Stephanie and Triple H all present
- Lights go out, Wyatt Family come out
- Cut a promo, goes against them all on the mic
- Wyatt Family instructs his team into the ring
- They pummel on Triple H with Vince leaving the ring holding Stephanie back

Questions are then asked whether Vince was behind it (when he wasn't), why didn't he help his son in law etc. but with it most likely to be the highest rated segment (McMahons involved, heavily built up throughout the night etc), it'd be a great rub on the Wyatt Family.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

just1988 said:


> *Predictions for tonight?
> 
> I'm going for a squash win over some Santino/Ryder/JTG figure*




This would be fucking terrible and show us how awful and uncreative the creative team is.


----------



## Bryan D.

Wyatt said on twitter "today is a day they will talk about for a thousand years".

They ain't squashing anyone.

:HHH2


----------



## Victarion

Well, I mean he's hardly going to say "Hey, we're going to make a fairly non eventful impact tonight", is he?

But yeah, given all the HYPE I expect something big.


----------



## Kratosx23

Bryan D. said:


> Wyatt said on twitter "today is a day they will talk about for a thousand years".
> 
> They ain't squashing anyone.
> 
> :HHH2


That's just Wyatt being Wyatt, or even more accurately, a heel being a heel. Remember when Mark Henry said everyone would remember his strap match with Sheamus at Extreme Rules for the rest of existence? I don't think there's a person on the PLANET that has any memory of that match.


----------



## Stroker Ace

As excited as I am for their debut, I'm still cautious.

One, as far as their first feud and storyline the whole roster is slim in terms of relevance and few are established enough to pull off a convincing and entertaining story fans will be interested in seeing.

Two, the idea to debut them before the PPV is odd to me. You'd think WWE would wait until after or do it a few weeks before all this because at the moment focus is on the MITB matchups.

Three, Brodus Clay and Jericho "End of the World"

Four.....it's WWE, when don't they fuck shit up that is initially supposed to be good.
---------------

My idea is that they should feud with the Shield because I believe it can make for a good story. But seeing as they are busy with Christian and the Usos, my other guess is....

Bray will replace Vickie as the new GM of Raw.

And yeah that's a pretty crazy guess, but it's usually that kind of stuff that WWE ends up doing.


----------



## Berbz

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's just Wyatt being Wyatt, or even more accurately, a heel being a heel. Remember when Mark Henry said everyone would remember his strap match with Sheamus at Extreme Rules for the rest of existence? I don't think there's a person on the PLANET that has any memory of that match.


You're not wrong. I can't even remember them having a strap match :lmao


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Wyatt family will be jobbed out


----------



## Kratosx23

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Wyatt family will be jobbed out


Would you just go away already?


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

You guys remember the weeks of build for Brodus Clay's debut? The monster promos, the weeks of holding off his debut? Then the eventual appearance as the Funkasaurus?

Yeah, we're getting Bray "Dustman" Wyatt w/The Trash Men.


----------



## World's Best

Bloodbath said:


> You guys remember the weeks of build for Brodus Clay's debut? The monster promos, the weeks of holding off his debut? Then the eventual appearance as the Funkasaurus?
> 
> Yeah, we're getting Bray "Dustman" Wyatt w/The Trash Men.


Brodus Clay got in trouble with the higher-ups in the company. That's why they ixnayed his whole push and basically blackballed his character. I think it was a twitter incident..


----------



## Kratosx23

Brodus Clay's vignettes never closed a Raw, though, or generated this kind of buzz. I don't think Brodus ever had a vignette play more than once a show, either, whereas the Wyatt's get several.

Even they aren't dumb enough to turn Wyatt into some joke gimmick. At least not initially. I have full confidence in them dropping the ball because that's what they always do and they can't help themselves, but initially it'll be fine.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

Can't wait till this guy flops, the IWC reaction will be hilarious


----------



## Berbz

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Can't wait till this guy flops, the IWC reaction will be hilarious


So you'd rather real talent flop just so you can laugh at internet fans? :lol


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Can't wait till this guy flops, the IWC reaction will be hilarious




Just like Daniel Bryans future wwe title reign.


----------



## World's Best

Berbz said:


> So you'd rather real talent flop just so you can laugh at internet fans? :lol


Indeed -- wtf? I swear some people just like to go against the grain for the sake of doing so.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

I cant wait for the debut tonight. Feeling its going to be a good one.


----------



## Flux

I love Bray, but I would love to hear Husky Harris chants :lmao


----------



## Bryan D.

FluxCapacitor said:


> I love Bray, but I would love to hear Husky Harris chants :lmao


You don't love him because if you did, you wouldn't love to hear Husky Harris chants. That thing can kill his career.


----------



## World's Best

I haven't heard any McGillicruddy chants yet during Axel matches so I think we're going to be fine.


----------



## kendoo

It's almost time


----------



## Berbz

I wonder how Wyatt would react. I wonder if he'd interact with the crowd and say how Husky was a troubled man or whatever and say how that was his old self, I'm not sure he would but it could be an interesting way to shut the crowd up.


----------



## Bryan D.

World's Best said:


> I haven't heard any McGillicruddy chants yet during Axel matches so I think we're going to be fine.


How can you chant "McGillicutty"? It's pretty hard.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Bryan D. said:


> How can you chant "McGillicutty"? It's pretty hard.


It's possible, I just did it to make sure. :lol

Mc Gill I Cutt Y

Well, if any smarks wanna try to ruin the best push of Curtis Axel's life - it's possible.


----------



## World's Best

Bryan D. said:


> How can you chant "McGillicutty"? It's pretty hard.


When I say McGilli you say Cutty...

MCGILLI!!!



It could work :cool2


----------



## Berbz

Doesn't quite work with Curtis Axel though.

Ryback got the Goldberg treatment because he was clearly a Golberg clone, from the mannerisms to the squashing these jobbers every single week. Tensai got it because it was obvious it was Albert and we knew he wasn't Japanese, it was all a bit silly, they should have just bought him back in as Giant Bernard which is what he was known in Japan.

They already said how they repackaged Axel live on TV and gave him his Fathers first name and his Grandfathers nick name as a Surname. It wouldn't really work, the crowd could try it but you can see they don't care or they would have. plus, Axel has more in-ring talent then both men.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

"Curtis Asshole" would be a great chant.


----------



## World's Best

He could have made McGillicutty work...

I can see it now; His finisher would be the McGillicutter and he could be wrasslin for skrilla with his ring manager Magilla Gorilla Monsoon Jr.


oh the possibilities of that gimmick... but no they had to go with Curtis Axel. LAME!


----------



## DaleVersion1.0

I'm excited but preparing for the worst. 

Even if they fuck up were all still going to tune in week in week out regardless but I'm praying they don't.


----------



## Dyl

I hate to say it, but I foresee WWE making an absolute twat of this as usual. This company can't get anthing right and I'm afraid I just don't see this being any different.

As much as I wish that weren't true and this will be a massive debut leading to an epic character and storyline.


----------



## Duke Silver

I hope that JBL isn't excited to see the Family tonight. The vignettes have been great, but if there's one glaring issue already, it's how the commentary has been handled. On NXT it was perfect. On Raw, it has been anything but.

I love Bradshaw, but my god, no character should be happy to see the Wyatt Family. They're creepy, sadistic and unhinged. That's not something you want to be around. That's not something you want on your show.

Even worse is Michael Cole's corporate "some people are calling these guys creepy" act. You're a fucking commentator. Don't tell me that other people think they're creepy. Tell me that you think they're creepy, that they're sick and deranged. Don't make it sound so fucking corporate. Fuck.

If they debut and JBL is talking about how great these guys are, Cole is telling me that I think they're loopy, and King is cracking jokes about how they all look like farm-yard animals... well, fuck me.

That's the one issue. Outside of that, giddy isn't the word.


----------



## World's Best

JBL is going to ruin this.

"This is gunna be good, Mygul!" "The Wyatt family, Mygul!" "They run this yard now, Mygul! Yippee ki-yay..."


----------



## The Enforcer

We're a little over 2 hours away and I'm already amped up. Unless the Wyatt's come out and do an interpretive dance the wait will have been worth it.

One thing I don't want to see is Wyatt come out and explain his whole backstory like he did when the character first debuted in FCW. We all know who he is and his lineage in the business so the 'I burned my dad to death on shrimp boat' story would be insulting to our intelligence. I'd be surprised if it happened but you never know.


----------



## Kratosx23

Agreed, they're doing a real cock up on the announcers selling the angle, but hopefully the fans won't be that stupid. And hopefully after the commentators actually SEE what they're capable of, they'll stop treating their debut like a fucking parade.



> One thing I don't want to see is Wyatt come out and explain his whole backstory like he did when the character first debuted in FCW. We all know who he is and his lineage in the business so the 'I burned my dad to death on shrimp boat' story would be insulting to our intelligence. I'd be surprised if it happened but you never know.


I don't mind that story. It being "insulting to our intelligence" I don't think even comes into play, they tell stories. Just give me a story I can sink my teeth into. Yeah, we know who he is but if you're so worried about "insulting our intelligence" I don't know why you're excited for them at all. We all know the actual guy isn't like this in real life.


----------



## Stad

kendoo said:


> It's almost time


Stealing a couple of these lol.


----------



## Berbz

I hope he debuts wearing the butcher apron like he's going to cut up some fresh meat tonight. Looks so damn freaky in that thing.


----------



## Apex Predator

I'm looking forward to see this debut. Can't remember last time I felt this way.


----------



## SAMCRO

World's Best said:


> JBL is going to ruin this.
> 
> "This is gunna be good, Mygul!" "The Wyatt family, Mygul!" "They run this yard now, Mygul! Yippee ki-yay..."


I know what you mean, JBL's acting way too excited for them to come. Shouldn't the announcers be acting worried and freaked out? JBL just looks a little to happy and excited to see some backwoods psycho hillbilly's coming.


----------



## Apex Predator

SAMCRO said:


> I know what you mean, JBL's acting way too excited for them to come. Shouldn't the announcers be acting worried and freaked out? JBL just looks a little to happy and excited to see some backwoods psycho hillbilly's coming.


J.R needs to be on Raw tonight.


----------



## Bushmaster

so excited to see where on the show they'll debut and against who. Will they simply come out to squash some jobbers, will they attack someone or just come out and cut a promo. Them cutting a promo would be the worst imo, i think they would be better getting some heat from the beginning. Im still scared that the WWE Universe is to stupid to understand Wyatt lol.


----------



## Klee

I'm super excited for The Wyatt Family's debut! 

Some storyline involving the mcmahons would be good.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Duke Silver

Apex Predator said:


> J.R needs to be on Raw tonight.


I can just hear J.R. calling Wyatt a "sick, demented, son of a bitch" right now. It's glorious.


----------



## Griever11

SAMCRO said:


> I know what you mean, JBL's acting way too excited for them to come. Shouldn't the announcers be acting worried and freaked out? JBL just looks a little to happy and excited to see some backwoods psycho hillbilly's coming.


Yeah this has been pretty irritating for me as well. JBL is way too excited and not doing a good job of selling them at all.


----------



## kendoo

Stad said:


> Stealing a couple of these lol.


 haha help yourself mate.



Cloverleaf said:


> I'm super excited for The Wyatt Family's debut!
> 
> Some storyline involving the mcmahons would be good.


Yeah that would be super cool if they could interact them together, I really can't wait to see what the storyline will be with Bray, fingers crossed it's not a snider.


----------



## Apex Predator

Duke Silver said:


> I can just hear J.R. calling Wyatt a "sick, demented, son of a bitch" right now. It's glorious.


And we love every minute. J.R. knows how to give credit and put over talents without making it sound cheesy.


----------



## The Enforcer

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't mind that story. It being "insulting to our intelligence" I don't think even comes into play, they tell stories. Just give me a story I can sink my teeth into. Yeah, we know who he is but if you're so worried about "insulting our intelligence" I don't know why you're excited for them at all. We all know the actual guy isn't like this in real life.


I actually love the story too but would prefer it coming from a different character. In my perfect world, Wyatt has no backstory. He's just a lunatic that has started amassing followers and they never really expand on it past that to add to the mystique of his character. I think not knowing what his deal is and why he does the things that he does is even creepier.

Also, totally agree with everybody about commentary ruining things. I would've preferred that the vignettes weren't even acknowledged to be honest. Showing them a couple times a show is great but just leave it alone. I don't remember the announce team ever mentioning Jericho's 'end of the world' vids.


----------



## Bryan D.

Cloverleaf said:


> I'm super excited for The Wyatt Family's debut!
> 
> Some storyline involving the mcmahons would be good.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Yeah. I'd love that.



Duke Silver said:


> I can just hear J.R. calling Wyatt a "sick, demented, son of a bitch" right now. It's glorious.


"_You son of a bitch. You are going to hell for what you did here tonight. That makes me sick. How in God's name can this human being be from this planet? Does he have no heart? Does he have no soul? That's digusting. AND LOOK AT HIS SMILE. YOU SON OF A BITCH, DO YOU REALIZE WHAT YOU JUST DONE?_"


----------



## erikstans07

How is it that, even when WWE has gotten significantly better, people can't recognize it? I guess it's because, if every part of the show isn't to your liking, the booking sucks. I could go on and on about some awesome things that have happened recently, but I'd be going off topic.

I have a feeling Wyatt is going to be a huge name. He will definitely going to carve his name deep into history. I'm pretty damn excited for tonight.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Korvin

I remember when they came up with this "Bray Wyatt" and I wasn't that big on the idea. Saw that video of Bray Wyatt standing in front of Eli Cottonwood back then and I disliked the idea even more. Funny how the whole thing has grown on me since then. Granted, Eli is long gone (thank goodness, guy had no talent) and Bray has two other guys now. I just hope that WWE does a really good job with this because they have an interesting gimmick on their hands for once.


----------



## Gaz.

kendoo said:


> It's almost time


GOAT Post :clap


----------



## Rawbar

They still look like walk on rejects from 'Duck Dynasty.'


----------



## Arrogant Mog

I am so excited guys ffs, I can't wait to see tonights raw :mark:


----------



## Ecoces

should be good for about 2 weeks and then Jericho or someone will make fun of them and they will be the next 3mb with the way WWE books.


----------



## What A Maneuver

I get trash talking and all that, but whenever someone goes up against the Wyatt Family, I hope they don't resort to juvenile "you're hillbilly trash" talk, and instead attack their methods and ways of thinking. They shouldn't downplay their creepiness.


----------



## Ecoces

What A Maneuver said:


> I get trash talking and all that, but whenever someone goes up against the Wyatt Family, I hope they don't resort to juvenile "you're hillbilly trash" talk, and instead attack their methods and ways of thinking. They shouldn't downplay their creepiness.


i just hope thats not what the Wyatt family becomes in a few weeks ... a bunch of hillbilly "duck dynasty" wannabe trash.

bring out bobbie joe wyatt the toothless fat sister of bray wyatt that he has a crush on or some shit.

sorry but with deep characters like possibly we have with the wyatt family i don't trust the wwe at all with it.

they will probably be Waylon Mercy 2.0 really.


----------



## Phillies3:16

I wish they would have chose to debut them more organically instead of advertising it through the announcers, the website, the app and text messages. Kind of downplays what they are


----------



## Kratosx23

Rawbar said:


> They still look like walk on rejects from 'Duck Dynasty.'


It doesn't matter what they look like, it matters if the character presentation and mic work are awesome, and they are. At least in terms of the guy doing virtually all the talking.

It's a stereotypical ******* cult gimmick, many ******** have long beards. Would you prefer they dress up like One Direction instead?


----------



## SinJackal

Judging by how they opened the show tonight and how they kept talking about them, it looks like they're going to give the Wyatt family a huge initial push.


----------



## Duke Silver

http://www.wwe.com/feeds/wweactive

fpalm


----------



## ZachS22

Looks like he ain't messing up the job eval which sucks


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Berbz

Vignettes are what we get today.
Surprise at Money in the Bank
Raw debut in a hot Brooklyn crowd.

Sorted


----------



## Kratosx23

Well, I really shit the bed on that one. Can't count on them to be smart.


----------



## Stanford

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, I really shit the bed on that one. Can't count on them to be smart.


You're a dolt.

The Wyatt family has had more airtime tonight than the damn WWE App. Why is it so important to you that they show up and cut a typical, middle of the ring promo, and maybe have a squash match? They're presenting them in a way that elevates them above your average debut. Is it perfect? No. But it's not worthy of your typical banal cynicism. Just try and adapt to the product for once.


----------



## ZachS22

Just as i was about to turn the channel they come out and make an impact not too big but they took out Kane


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23

Stanford said:


> You're a dolt.
> 
> The Wyatt family has had more airtime tonight than the damn WWE App. Why is it so important to you that they show up and cut a typical, middle of the ring promo, and maybe have a squash match? They're presenting them in a way that elevates them above your average debut. Is it perfect? No. But it's not worthy of your typical banal cynicism. Just try and adapt to the product for once.


What in the FUCK are you blabbering on about? I never suggested they have a squash match or a promo, I suggested they attack the McMahon's and take Stephanie hostage. Having them beat up Kane doesn't do a damn thing to elevate them.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

*Rate the Wyatt families debut*

1-10


----------



## Davion McCool

Holy shit I had goosebumps. The crowd were eating it up too. Bravo, WWE.

The less said about the Husky Harris chants at the end, the better


----------



## 777

I liked it. So far so good.


----------



## B. [R]

*Re: Rate the Wyatt families debut*

9 Until the crowd shat all over it by chanting Husky Harris......


----------



## Schmoove

*Re: Rate the Wyatt families debut*



B. [R] said:


> 9 Until the crowd shat all over it by chanting Husky Harris......


This, Smarks know how to ruin a good thing.


----------



## Soulrollins

That's it?


----------



## White

*Re: Rate the Wyatt families debut*



White said:


> I'll tell my friends to start a Husky Harris chant


----------



## Shaydon

*The Husky Harris chant has made me lose all faith in the fans*

I mean seriously? He gives great promo after great promo , so deep into this wyatt character and they chant husky harris? Wwe universe......youre fired!


----------



## RenegadexParagon

Those idiots chanting "Husky Harris" -_- .... Just.... UGH...


----------



## Apex Predator

So the debut is finally here..anyone impressed?


----------



## RiverFenix

Husky Harris chants - you want to know why, because like Tensei the gimmick was made WAY over the top by the wwe. It was great in NXT, but WWE went way over the top with it. Made it into a cartoon and the fans are rejecting it. Don't blame the fans, blame the wwe writers.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: Rate the Wyatt families debut*

1.. They'll be jobbing to Tons Of Fun on Superstars within a month


----------



## BIGFOOT

Im sorry but that was the single most over hyped failure ever.

Barely any pop and Husky Harris chants.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Rate the Wyatt families debut*

8/10 i wish they attacked someone other than Kane and we should of known the crowd was going to chant Husky Harris.


----------



## padraic

*Re: The husky harris chant has made me lose all faith in the fans*

i was afraid of this


----------



## xdoomsayerx

I'll give it a 8. Absolutely tremendous debut and entrance. and Kane IMO is a great first opponent for Wyatt.


----------



## RenegadexParagon

*Re: Rate the Wyatt families debut*

8. 

Good stuff.

DAT ENTRANCE


----------



## friskysandwich

*Re: The husky harris chant has made me lose all faith in the fans*



Shaydon said:


> I mean seriously? He gives great promo after great promo , so deep into this wyatt character and they chant husky harris? Wwe universe......youre fired!


WWE fans ruined it, but meh, still pretty epic.

WWE Creative better not fuck it up.


----------



## Kratosx23

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Husky Harris chants - you want to know why, because like Tensei the gimmick was made WAY over the top by the wwe. It was great in NXT, but WWE went way over the top with it. Made it into a cartoon and the fans are rejecting it. Don't blame the fans, blame the wwe writers.


Except they didn't reject it. He got a HUGE pop when the music hit. 5 idiots chanting Husky Harris to act rebellious means nothing.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: The husky harris chant has made me lose all faith in the fans*

Who cares.


----------



## x78

*Re: The husky harris chant has made me lose all faith in the fans*

It was probably ECW fans. Bunch of basement dwelling virgins.


----------



## PunkShoot

*Re: The husky harris chant has made me lose all faith in the fans*

Tensai had alberts chants you guys LOVED it, and laughed.

but they ruin GOAT wyatt family and you hate it.

GG iwc


----------



## Berbz

Disappointed with the debut if I am honest with you.

"Generic, stable debuting and beating down someone"

I guess I just expected something more from these guys.


----------



## Striker

*Re: The husky harris chant has made me lose all faith in the fans*

Amusing to people complain about the Husky Harris chant but some of these people are the ones who love when Goldberg or Albert is chanted.


----------



## checkcola

It means something if it catches on, we'll see


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: The husky harris chant has made me lose all faith in the fans*

So many people, including myself - bitch about Cena, certain wrestlers being given the limelight etc. And it seems like every time somebody is repackaged into an interesting gimmick - these wannabe "smarks" have to shit all over it. It's fucking annoying & honestly pisses me off. Hate to rage on the internet, but I agree OP - I was just about to make a topic about this.

You know what, these fans deserve some of the shit WWE does. It's fucking annoying, I'm all into the behind the scenes BS as well but God damn it when the show starts, shut the fuck up - ruining the thing for those of us that actually try to enjoy the product.

And I hated it during the Tensai thing (thought it was a good gimmick) and I'm a huge ECW mark, don't know what the guys above me are generalizing for.


----------



## Stanford

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What in the FUCK are you blabbering on about? I never suggested they have a squash match or a promo, I suggested they attack the McMahon's and take Stephanie hostage. Having them beat up Kane doesn't do a damn thing to elevate them.


They made a huge investment of time in them tonight. I said it wasn't going to be perfect, and it was never going to go as you predicted. But I repeat: your mundane cynicism is not warranted here.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The husky harris chant has made me lose all faith in the fans*

He got a huge pop, a couple morons trying to look hip doesn't mean anything.


----------



## funnyfaces1

Despite the Husky Harris chants, I loved that debut and can't wait to see more of them. Don't forget that they got a huge pop when the lantern appeared.


----------



## The Deluded One

*Re: The husky harris chant has made me lose all faith in the fans*

Kinda pathetic, another career ruined (notsrs)


----------



## connormurphy13

*Re: Rate the Wyatt families debut*

10. They couldn't have picked anyone better than Kane. A guy who was once a maniac in the Big Red Monster but now turned a babyface, and he can afford to be beaten by the newcomer. Honestly I wasn't even paying attention to the Husky Harris chants until you guys pointed it out. The family had me glued in a way that I haven't been since Taker.


----------



## Apex Predator

Berbz said:


> Disappointed with the debut if I am honest with you.
> 
> "Generic, stable debuting and beating down someone"
> 
> I guess I just expected something more from these guys.


In the WWE expect the unexpected.


----------



## MrsFoley'sBabyBoy

If you were there and chanted, FUCK YOU...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RenegadexParagon

The Man in Black said:


> Im sorry but that was the single most over hyped failure ever.
> 
> *Barely any pop and Husky Harris chants.*


What the fuck were you watching? The crowd popped for the entrance.


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: The husky harris chant has made me lose all faith in the fans*

It was pretty sad.


----------



## dan the marino

Berbz said:


> Disappointed with the debut if I am honest with you.
> 
> "Generic, stable debuting and beating down someone"
> 
> I guess I just expected something more from these guys.


Yeah. The vignettes were incredible. Having them just show up at the half-hour mark to attack a mid-carder is a bit underwhelming. 

But still :mark:


----------



## Fandanceboy

*Re: The husky harris chant has made me lose all faith in the fans*

I loved it
Hopefully it will catch on


----------



## Allur

Berbz said:


> Disappointed with the debut if I am honest with you.
> 
> "Generic, stable debuting and beating down someone"
> 
> I guess I just expected something more from these guys.


I would have to agree with this, unfortunately. The entrance was fucking epic but they could have debuted them in a much better way.

And I'm not even going to say anything more about the chants.


----------



## Shaydon

*Re: The husky harris chant has made me lose all faith in the fans*



King Bebe said:


> Who cares.


Its just that the whole point of wrestling is to be over with the crowd. And things are so much more awesome when the crowd reacts the right way, like when Ziggler cashed in. They build up an awesome scary game changing heel and the crowd just acts like theyre not impressed. I marked out on my living room couch and they just sit and chant husky harris and say what


----------



## Kratosx23

Stanford said:


> They made a huge investment of time in them tonight. I said it wasn't going to be perfect, and it was never going to go as you predicted. But I repeat: your mundane cynicism is not warranted here.


Oh yeah, and why not? You said their debut was going to elevate them about your average debut. It did not. Outside of the vignettes, we've seen this exact debut a million times, it's the most overdone thing in wrestling.


----------



## BIGFOOT

*Re: The husky harris chant has made me lose all faith in the fans*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He got a huge pop, a couple morons trying to look hip doesn't mean anything.


Maybe its my stream but I heard a very weak reaction. 

What did you all expect? The crowd to chant for Bray Wyatt as if he was the second coming of Christ. Outside of this forum, he is still very much an out of shape slob who failed as Husky Harris.


----------



## Berbz

I liked the idea of the Wyatt vignettes sort of randomly starting on the titantron though, they should have just done that for the past few weeks leading up to today. I really enjoyed the vignettes today too, it didn't seem to go anywhere though, what the fuck happened to the reporter? :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: The husky harris chant has made me lose all faith in the fans*

The Goldberg chants stuck with Ryback because he fucking sucks ass, same with Tensai, but Wyatt doesn't. He's talented and his new gimmick will soon catch on, give it time for Christ's sake. You guys expected way too much, I mean, shit, did you think the crowd would react as if Stone Cold circa 1998 had just walked through the curtain? Get fucking real, people.


----------



## Synax

I liked it, short and sweet leaving me wanting more, hopefully there aren't that many clowns going around chanting Husky Harris when they show up from now on. also, Since there's so many of you disliking it, how exactly would you prefer creative handle it?


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Fucking morons chanting husky Harris... Unlike Tensai, Wyatt is gonna be a great character.


----------



## BIGFOOT

*Re: Rate the Wyatt families debut*

1/10.

Shit.


----------



## The Deluded One

*Re: The husky harris chant has made me lose all faith in the fans*



PunkShoot said:


> Tensai had alberts chants you guys LOVED it, and laughed.
> 
> but they ruin GOAT wyatt family and you hate it.
> 
> GG iwc


Hardly an equal comparison. This is Wyatt's time, it wasn't Tensai's time. Just saying.


----------



## Apex Predator

RenegadexParagon said:


> What the fuck were you watching? The crowd popped for the entrance.


He did get a great pop for the entrance.


----------



## Dustin13

*I don't care what you say*

That debut was literally perfect. They did everything right. The creepy promos going into the actual debut the entire night, the dark ass entrance with perfect atmosphere, beating up a established face. I honestly have nothing bad to say about that at all. Easily the best debut in the past 5 years. Everyone hating on it is nitpicking. If you can say the hair didn't stand up on your neck when his music hit, you're lying.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: The husky harris chant has made me lose all faith in the fans*

Yeah, it was cringe worthy. But, hey, at least he got a big pop.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Rate the Wyatt families debut*

9. Fucking awesome entrance and beatdown. It give me goosebumps. Fuck the crowd, though.


----------



## obby

*Re: Rate the Wyatt families debut*

can't believe the idiots actually chanted Husky Harris

what are they trying to ACHIEVE?


----------



## Brodus Clay

Those smarks with the Husky Harris chants almost ruined it for me, kinda disappointed they attacked Kane, But hey the vignettes and the entrance was great.


----------



## Guar

*Re: Rate the Wyatt families debut*

7/10


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Loved it. Kane will be a good first opponent for Wyatt family.


----------



## RiverFenix

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Except they didn't reject it. He got a HUGE pop when the music hit. 5 idiots chanting Husky Harris to act rebellious means nothing.


It will catch on - bank on it. The wwe doesn't know how to stop the smark fans from being douchers. He'll get it for every in ring interview/promo segment, he'll get it if he's at ringside when Rowan and Harper are wrestling and he'll get it during times in his own matches. 

The original NXT was a gawd awful decision to begin with, and it's going to ruin a killer gimmick now. 

What if fans chanted Issac Yankem when Kane first debuted?


----------



## Dustin13

*Re: Rate the Wyatt families debut*

10. Literally perfect. As for the smarks chanting "Husky Harris", who cares honestly.


----------



## Big Booboos

*Re: I don't care what you say*



Dustin13 said:


> That debut was literally perfect. They did everything right. The creepy promos going into the actual debut the entire night, the dark ass entrance with perfect atmosphere, beating up a established face. I honestly have nothing bad to say about that at all. Easily the best debut in the past 5 years. Everyone hating on it is nitpicking. If you can say the hair didn't stand up on your neck when his music hit, you're lying.


:clap


----------



## Fandanceboy

*Re: The husky harris chant has made me lose all faith in the fans*



The Man in Black said:


> he is still very much an out of shape slob who failed as Husky Harris.


This! 

I don't see what this forum sees in him
It's a sweet gimmick, yes
But it'll be wasted on this guy


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: The husky harris chant has made me lose all faith in the fans*



Striker said:


> Amusing to people complain about the Husky Harris chant but some of these people are the ones who love when Goldberg or Albert is chanted.


In defense of the Goldberg chants, there's a world of difference between redebuting a guy under another moniker with a new look, persona and moves like with Wyatt, and debuting Ryback who is a carbon fucking copy of one of the most popular stars of the late 90s.

I don't give a fuck about the stupid fans. I enjoyed the segment (loved the entrance and rocking chair, but disappointed there was no live promo) and refuse to let some dipshits who think they're being clever by calling out a guy for his past gimmick ruin this for me. I'm optimistic and its been a long ass time since I've said that.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: The Husky Harris chant has made me lose all faith in the fans*

I've never liked hazing chants, people in wrestling should have the ability to change gimmicks at least once, but this day and age, stupid smarts won't allow it


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Rate the Wyatt families debut*

8 without counting the fucking idiots in the crowd chanting Husky Harris.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: I don't care what you say*

Everything right except debut them in the right segment. Beating up Kane is not a statement, they should've fucked up Triple H and Vince and abducted Stephanie. If they did the exact same thing that they did when they debuted, but with that ending it would've been a classic Raw segment.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Rate the Wyatt families debut*



obby said:


> can't believe the idiots actually chanted Husky Harris
> 
> what are they trying to ACHIEVE?


Smarky reputation.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: The Husky Harris chant has made me lose all faith in the fans*

Nothing Wyatt says makes sense, its just rambling on about nothing in an attempt to sound sketchy. Keep in mind, I like the whole look and I'm a fan of Husky's ring work.


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: Rate the Wyatt families debut*

The fans have ruined a great thing.

This is Baltimore... a middle of the pack wrestling city. Wyatt will get eaten alive in Philadelphia, Toronto, New York, Boston, Chicago etc...

Wyatt just got Tensai'd.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: I don't care what you say*

It was awesome, I just wanted to hit the idiots who were chanting Husky Harris with a hockey stick. Besides that, it was everything I was hoping for.


----------



## Berbz

Like someone said in the Raw thread, the entrance was one of the reasons we all love professional wrestling. That entrance was legendary, it really was. The whole build up with the reporter in the house, then lighting the lantern before coming down with the lantern and then just rocking back and forth in his chair whilst he watches his Family go to work. Classic.


----------



## Jams

*Re: Rate the Wyatt families debut*

9.. Close to perfect.

You should have made this a poll, though.


----------



## Schultz

As much as I loved that debut, apart from the Husky chants. Just imagine that happened whilst the McMahons were in the ring. The lights off, the music, Bray leading the family through the darkness to the McMahons and then attacking Triple H and Vince and kidnapping Steph. 

That would have been perfection. Looks like Wyatt could be taking Kane's place in the Money In The Bank Ladder match now, and if that's true, he's winning without a doubt.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: The husky harris chant has made me lose all faith in the fans*



PunkShoot said:


> Tensai had alberts chants you guys LOVED it, and laughed.
> 
> but they ruin GOAT wyatt family and you hate it.
> 
> GG iwc



Who did? Or are you just building a straw man here?


----------



## Dustin13

*Re: I don't care what you say*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Everything right except debut them in the right segment.


I had no problem debuting and beating up Kane. He is the perfect face to do it to. Big, powerful, and can dominate. Kane being dominated by The Wyatts shows they are powerful. That's what I think anyways.


----------



## PunkShoot

*Re-watch the debut*

They had a Huge pop twice, and pops were going on while they were walking but the WWE tuned them out. 

Spooky debut

The husky harris chants tho were LOUD


----------



## Dustin13

Berbz said:


> Like someone said in the Raw thread, the entrance was one of the reasons we all love professional wrestling. That entrance was legendary, it really was. The whole build up with the reporter in the house, then lighting the lantern before coming down with the lantern and then just rocking back and forth in his chair whilst he watches his Family go to work. Classic.


This


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: The husky harris chant has made me lose all faith in the fans*



Fandanceboy said:


> This!
> 
> I don't see what this forum sees in him
> It's a sweet gimmick, yes
> But it'll be wasted on this guy


I guess you fail to see that this guy in particular is what made this gimmick work...

Look at the Steve Austin character. In contention for the best gimmick of all time. But do you think putting Paul Levesque in that role would have made it as iconic? No, you need that certain guy, and that was Steve Anderson.

Similarly, this gimmick would have sucked shit if they gave it to McGillicutty or Johnny Curtis or...ugh...Bo Dallas. Bray himself is what makes it work.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: I don't care what you say*



Dustin13 said:


> I had no problem debuting and beating up Kane. He is the perfect face to do it to. Big, powerful, and can dominate. Kane being dominated by The Wyatts shows they are powerful. That's what I think anyways.


He's not the perfect face to do it to because he's a glorified midcarder who everyone beats up. If NOTHING else, they should be debuting in the main event against Punk and Orton.


----------



## Berbz

I wonder if they'll even go as far next week as to have Bray Wyatt cut a promo on how he WAS once Husky Harris but was finally enlightened etc. or something along those lines, how he didn't want to be brainwashed into being someone he wasn't. Maybe that'd just shut the fucking fans up because he'd be shutting them up.


----------



## 777

I thought the misdirection was great, while the audience was busy staring at Wyatt and the lantern Harper & Rowan got the jump.


----------



## Bryan D.

I actually loved it.


----------



## Stanford

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh yeah, and why not? You said their debut was going to elevate them about your average debut. It did not. Outside of the vignettes, we've seen this exact debut a million times, it's the most overdone thing in wrestling.


It did. The vignettes leading up to their attack of Kane were phenomenal. They separated themselves from the majority of vignettes in that they were actually interesting.


----------



## Brye

Absolutely loved the entrance and those eerie promos with the camera guy. Enjoyed the shit out of their debut. Husky Harris chants were meh but I'm not gonna lose sleep over it.


----------



## Duke Silver

That debut was brilliant.

Was it perfect? No, but why let that ruin a great thing.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: I don't care what you say*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Everything right except debut them in the right segment. Beating up Kane is not a statement, they should've fucked up Triple H and Vince and abducted Stephanie. If they did the exact same thing that they did when they debuted, but with that ending it would've been a classic Raw segment.


Just like in 1999. The similarities between Bray and Ministry Taker are uncanny. I would love for Bray to start abducting people and brainwashing them into his family. You can show vignettes of the process at the Wyatt compound, and how broken down the indoctrinated become.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: I don't care what you say*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Everything right except debut them in the right segment. Beating up Kane is not a statement, they should've fucked up Triple H and Vince and abducted Stephanie. If they did the exact same thing that they did when they debuted, but with that ending it would've been a classic Raw segment.


Yeah cause they're gonna have Husky Harris come in and do something like that right off the bat. 

Be serious please. unk2


----------



## Berbz

*Re: I don't care what you say*



KO Bossy said:


> Just like in 1999. The similarities between Bray and Ministry Taker are uncanny. I would love for Bray to start abducting people and brainwashing them into his family. You can show vignettes of the process at the Wyatt compound, and how broken down the indoctrinated become.


It'd be great, watching his family grow as he just sits there in his rocking chair. I'm still intrigued to know who was being told to 'Obey' in the house, or if they'll just brush over that.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: The husky harris chant has made me lose all faith in the fans*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Who did? Or are you just building a straw man here?


I'm sure there's plenty of overlap in the circles of "called Ryback something Goldberg related it the past" and "hates the Smarks who ruined Bray Wyatt's debut. 

Not accusing you though, friend!


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: I don't care what you say*



King Bebe said:


> Yeah cause they're gonna have Husky Harris come in and do something like that right off the bat.
> 
> Be serious please. unk2


McGillicutty came in and got a win over Trips his first night. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I liked that they went after ' the devil's favourite demon'. Might lead somewhere for Kane.


----------



## White

did you guys like the Husky Harris chants?



White said:


> I'll tell my friends to start a Husky Harris chant


----------



## Lord Stark

The build up and entrance were great, was expecting a little more than just a typical beat down though, but it is what it is. 

WWE should start using vignettes for all upcoming debuts, instead of having guys just appear out of nowhere. It pays off to build hype and interest.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: I don't care what you say*



> It did. The vignettes leading up to their attack of Kane were phenomenal. They separated themselves from the majority of vignettes in that they were actually interesting.


And I guess I'm supposed to just pretend that means something. This group is only as strong as it's booked, and they were booked to do a predictable debut against a midcarder who always gets attacked like this. After all this hype, it turns out they weren't serious about them like we all should've known from the start.



KO Bossy said:


> Just like in 1999. The similarities between Bray and Ministry Taker are uncanny. I would love for Bray to start abducting people and brainwashing them into his family. You can show vignettes of the process at the Wyatt compound, and how broken down the indoctrinated become.


EXACTLY. Something that ACTUALLY helps his character, not.....this.


----------



## Allur

Berbz said:


> I wonder if they'll even go as far next week as to have Bray Wyatt cut a promo on how he WAS once Husky Harris but was finally enlightened etc. or something along those lines, how he didn't want to be brainwashed into being someone he wasn't. Maybe that'd just shut the fucking fans up because he'd be shutting them up.


Oh it wouldn't do anything. The chants will probably remain just like the Sexual Chocolate chants.


----------



## Brye

This forum is amazing at not liking anything.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: I don't care what you say*



KO Bossy said:


> McGillicutty came in and got a win over Trips his first night. Your argument is invalid.


A "win"? calm down. HHH was kicking his ass so bad, he had to sit down and take a breather.


----------



## Honey Bucket

FUUUUUUUUUUCK I need to see this. Any clips up yet?


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: I don't care what you say*



KO Bossy said:


> McGillicutty came in and got a win over Trips his first night. Your argument is invalid.


That's different from mugging Triple H & Vince + abducting the McMahons. Plus that was a count-out win, that was nothing impressive.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: I don't care what you say*



King Bebe said:


> A "win"? calm down. HHH was kicking his ass so bad, he had to sit down and take a breather.


Slice it any way you want, a win by count out, forfeit, DQ, whatever, it still happened. If McGillicutty can main event Raw, let alone get a cheap win over Hunter, having the Wyatts debut during the main event to interrupt Punk/Orton should be no issue.


----------



## THANOS

Wyatt can end those chants so easily though and all he has to do is acknowledge them to do it!

Have him say, "I once knew a man who went by that name.....he's long dead..."


----------



## Berbz

Allur said:


> Oh it wouldn't do anything. The chants will probably remain just like the Sexual Chocolate chants.


Mark Henry is still Mark Henry though, he's still "The Worlds Strongest Man" just like he was back then, he just thought he was some sort of stud, he's grown up.

Wyatt is a COMPLETELY different gimmick and persona to "Husky Harris", they won't last forever. Tensai doesn't get Albert chants any more.


----------



## Stad

I loved it tbh. The entrance was badass and the beat down was good IMO. Kane will be a good first feud for Bray. Everyone needs to relax, let him establish himself before he starts getting into feuds with bigger names.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

The transition from his promo in to his theme playing/entrance was pretty damn awesome I must say.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: I don't care what you say*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> And I guess I'm supposed to just pretend that means something. This group is only as strong as it's booked, and they were booked to do a predictable debut against a midcarder who always gets attacked like this. After all this hype, it turns out they weren't serious about them like we all should've known from the start.
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY. Something that ACTUALLY helps his character, not.....this.


It was their first god damn week on TV. Jesus. Mankind fought Bob Holly in his debut.


----------



## Eulonzo

White said:


> did you guys like the Husky Harris chants?


Not at all.

They think they're so smart for chanting that & they think they're so funny and clever for knowing his original name & gimmick. It's just like when that one guy screamed "JOHNNY CURTIS!" earlier this year when Fandango made his first debut on RAW. It's just stupid, and it kinda've ruins the moment.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: I don't care what you say*



KO Bossy said:


> Slice it any way you want, a win by count out, forfeit, DQ, whatever, it still happened. If McGillicutty can main event Raw, let alone get a cheap win over Hunter, having the Wyatts debut during the main event to interrupt Punk/Orton should be no issue.


How was that impressive? the focus was on HHH not having it anymore. It wasn't "Michael McGillicutty beat him up so bad, he had to quit" or "HHH isn't good enough to face Michael McGillicutty anymore"

You're clutching for straws now.


----------



## PunkShoot

FEED ME MORE LMAO


----------



## xhbkx

Was legit surprise about the pop. High-pitched pop too, didn't think the girls would dig it. :$


----------



## Apex Predator

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The transition from his promo in to his theme playing/entrance was pretty damn awesome I must say.


Cena fans held on to mommy and daddy tightly. :lol


----------



## Eulonzo

THANOS said:


> Wyatt can end those chants so easily though and all he has to do is acknowledge them to do it!
> 
> Have him say, "I once knew a man who went by that name.....he's long dead..."


Oh my. :mark:


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: I don't care what you say*



King Bebe said:


> How was that impressive? the focus was on HHH not having it anymore. It wasn't "Michael McGillicutty beat him up so bad, he had to quit" or "HHH isn't good enough to face Michael McGillicutty anymore"
> 
> You're clutching for straws now.


Who said anything about it being impressive? The fact of the matter is that Axel got a giant rub by facing Trips in his first night AND he main evented Raw. And he got ZERO hype.

So logically you'd think they might extend that courtesy to someone they've spent over a month building up. But they didn't. It was a strange time slot. Aside from the Husky Harris chants and no live promo (which I was hoping for), it was excellent stuff. If you want to hate, then piss off and do it somewhere else.


----------



## Nimbus

"HUSKY HARRIS" JAJAJAJAJA haven't laughed this hard in a loooooong time. Oh god.


----------



## TheRockfan7

Build up: Great
Debut promos: Great
Theme song: Great
Entrance: Great

Debut: Fucking terrible. 

I was very interested in their debut and the best WWE could come up with was having them attack an irrelevant Kane? The crowd was excited for their entrance and then could care-less by the end of it as they were chanting "Husky Harris". I'll give them 3 months before they become total jobbers.


----------



## Synax

THANOS said:


> Wyatt can end those chants so easily though and all he has to do is acknowledge them to do it!
> 
> Have him say, "I once knew a man who went by that name.....he's long dead..."


Perfect.


----------



## Berbz




----------



## Bookockey

I knew when the RAW thread started so early about the Bray Wyatt debut that the fans had hyped themselves into something WWE couldn't possibly pay off on. It is too early to make a call on how they will do.


----------



## KO Bossy

THANOS said:


> Wyatt can end those chants so easily though and all he has to do is acknowledge them to do it!
> 
> Have him say, "I once knew a man who went by that name.....he's long dead..."


:clap


----------



## cindel25

I need them to start stalking some Divas.


----------



## Marv95

Sorry but the debut fell flat. Shoulda made a bigger impact rather than messing with an irrelevant Kane. Entrance was awesome though.


----------



## Allur

Berbz said:


> Mark Henry is still Mark Henry though, he's still "The Worlds Strongest Man" just like he was back then, he just thought he was some sort of stud, he's grown up.
> 
> Wyatt is a COMPLETELY different gimmick and persona to "Husky Harris", they won't last forever. Tensai doesn't get Albert chants any more.


I wouldn't trust the WWE fans like that, but let's hope the chants fade away. People just like to ruin good things from others so I can see them lasting for much longer, unfortunately.

And I'm not sure if you targeted me with that or not but I do know about Bray being a different gimmick.


----------



## Eulonzo

Lord Stark said:


> The build up and entrance were great, was expecting a little more than just a typical beat down though, but it is what it is.


I agree


----------



## Timber Timbre

*Re: I don't care what you say*



KO Bossy said:


> Aside from the Husky Harris chants and no live promo (which I was hoping for), it was excellent stuff. If you want to hate, then piss off and do it somewhere else.


I didn't see the need for a live promo, sometimes less is more (builds intrigue). The vignettes which segued into the entrance more than made up for it.


----------



## Stad

Marv95 said:


> *Sorry but the debut fell flat.* Shoulda made a bigger impact rather than messing with an irrelevant Kane. Entrance was awesome though.


Naw, it didn't though.


----------



## KO Bossy

cindel25 said:


> I need them to start stalking some Divas.


Fuck that, they need to start kidnapping some people to brain wash into the family. Screw the divas, they're segments are horse shit and need to go away.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Would be awesome if this can lead to Wyatt family vs brothers of destruction at summerslam.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: I don't care what you say*



blarg_ said:


> I didn't see the need for a live promo, sometimes less is more (builds intrigue). The vignettes which segued into the entrance more than made up for it.


I can forgive the lack of a live promo, but I really wanted him to just sit in his rocking chair and cut a Bray Wyatt promo. Hopefully next week.


----------



## RyanPelley

Catching up on Raw. Good fucking lord I have goosebumps. Unbelievable.


----------



## El Dandy

"Husky Harris"

Fuck you, Baltimore.


----------



## CPZ

That was one of the best debuts I've seen in awhile... 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CaptainCharisma2

I thought their debut was great. Wanted a bit more but the entrance and the set up was perfect. Can't wait to see what's next ? Do they show up at money in the bank ? I'll be at raw next week and can't wait to see them live.


----------



## Bushmaster

Gonna have to watch that entrance again, one of the best ive seen. Don't know how I feel with them feuding with Kane though.


----------



## RenegadexParagon

KO Bossy said:


> Fuck that, they need to start kidnapping some people to brain wash into the family. *Screw the divas*, they're segments are horse shit and need to go away.


Good idea 8*D


----------



## KO Bossy

xdoomsayerx said:


> Would be awesome if this can lead to Wyatt family vs brothers of destruction at summerslam.


I think the Brothers will be taking on the Shield, personally. I'd love to see the Wyatt family kidnap and brainwash guys to bolster their numbers and terrorize the locker room, culminating in a 5 on 5 Survivor Series elimination against some of the top faces that sees the Wyatts WIN (you know, same as Summerslam 2010, but with the right ending).


----------



## Itami

I LOVED the debut. Sure beating Kane wasn't anything amazing to do, but the build up, to the lights going out, to the pop the crowd gave him was fucking beautiful to watch. Just made me smile. And Harper and Rowan are awesome to watch as well. They just look so fucking different and refreshing it's nice to have them around now.

Also, fuck the crowd chanting Husky Harris. Like congratulations you know his former name, you win nothing.


----------



## friskysandwich

You all have to admit that it was the best thing RAW had going on tonight. The rest was just horrible.

The debut of the Wyatt Family was the best debut that I've seen in years. Nothing beats it. Not even the Shield.

10/10


----------



## Stad

Someone get that entrance up ASAP :mark:


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

GUYS! I KNOW HIM, THAT'S HUSKY HARRIS! HE CAN'T HIDE FROM ME! LOOKY HOW SMART MARK I AM!


----------



## Nimbus

Stop being such marks, Husky harris is out of shape, hes just here to job.


----------



## sharkboy22

Fucking "Husky Harris" chants!! Goddammit, I hate when fans do that shit. Hopefully, it fades away quickly. How come Rollins never got a "Tyler Black" chant? Seems like the only guy to ever get away from stupid fans. Lucky him.

Anyway, their debut was good. I find the Wyatt family to be good change from the regular programming. They're very dark and just something different. Change is always good. I'll be honest though, they sort of fucked up their debut. The steel steps blocked the damn beatdown. 

I also found their position on the card hurt them. They debuted and that was it. Cut to main event. Oh well, there's still a lot of time. I think Wyatt has a successful future with the character. It's such a shame the 'E' looks to be more interested in Bo Dallas. Is he really the brother of Wyatt? I have such a hard time believing that.


----------



## Marv95

Stad said:


> Naw, it didn't though.


Yes it did to me anyway. You have them in a segment that closes Raw over Cena one week and the next week they are put in some in-ring segment with Kane? It's the same type of debut we've seen over and over--they gave him a beatdown, big whoop.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Apex Predator said:


> Cena fans held on to mommy and daddy tightly. :lol


It was fucking dark as hell. Shit. :lol 

Something like that was pretty damn refreshing, enjoyed it.


----------



## Rockstar

Was so excited to see the Wyatt family debut, did my best not to miss it. Went and made some food quickly on a commercial, come back and the attack is half over. Just my luck. Looked pretty damn cool from what I saw though.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: I don't care what you say*



KO Bossy said:


> Who said anything about it being impressive? The fact of the matter is that Axel got a giant rub by facing Trips in his first night AND he main evented Raw. And he got ZERO hype.
> 
> So logically you'd think they might extend that courtesy to someone they've spent over a month building up. But they didn't. It was a strange time slot. Aside from the Husky Harris chants and no live promo (which I was hoping for), it was excellent stuff. If you want to hate, then piss off and do it somewhere else.


And Who are you to tell me where to post? 

I'm just saying you're being pretty stupid about this. We all knew they weren't going to get this massive summer storyline. Lets not forget this is HUSKY HARRIS. He's stilll extremely new to the business unlike Joe Hennig. I enjoyed the segment so I don't know what the fuck you're on about.


----------



## Bryan D.

Marv95 said:


> Yes it did to me anyway. You have them in a segment that closes Raw over Cena one week and the next week they are put in some in-ring segment with Kane? It's the same type of debut we've seen over and over--they gave him a beatdown, big whoop.


What were you expecting?


----------



## KO Bossy

Nimbus said:


> Stop being such marks, Husky harris is out of shape, hes just here to job.


So we should stop enjoying wrestling because you say so? 

Kindly proceed to insert your foot up your own anal cavity and show yourself the door.


----------



## Kratosx23

xdoomsayerx said:


> Would be awesome if this can lead to Wyatt family vs brothers of destruction at summerslam.


The BOD and WHO? If it's just 2 on 2, it's gonna be Taker and Kane vs Harper and Rowan, since they tag together, which is unacceptable because it's WYATT that needs to be put over, not those two.


----------



## wwefanstan

*I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*

Well last week when I went to Raw down in Richmond, VA I was planning to get some Husky Harris chants going. Long story short Rotundo did not appear. Tonight I'm not sure if it was evident on TV but as he came out me and my 4 buddies in our section by the ramp got the Husky Harris chants started. By the end of it probably 50% of the arena had joined in. Have I started a new crowd fad? Can't wait to drive up to Philly for Money in the Bank and trying to do Raw in Brooklyn but may not be able to.


----------



## TheWannabeWriter

Like the characters and the look, definitely creepy and the entrance music is good too.

However, WWE better not book them exactly like the Shield where they are beating up just random people every week because they will fail as they don't have the wrestling ability to put on good matches that the guys in the Shield have (specifically Rollins and Ambrose, although Reigns is improving)

I like the abduction/brainwashing "cult" angle and hope they do something like that, especially useful for current guys on the roster who have no direction at the moment besides just randomly jobbing.


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*

why would you start that?


----------



## Robb Stark

Regardless of whatever happens from here, the precise moment the Wyatt Family made their debut will go down as special. It just had that feel to it when they made their entrance the way they did.

Having said that, the Husky Harris chants pissed me off and are mildly worrying at this point. WWE needs to try and put an end to that as soon as. How that many fans even remember he was Husky Harris I don't know.


----------



## Rockstar

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*

Congratulations! You've created the thing that is most likely to turn the character into a joke!


----------



## Con27

I thought the debut was great, the entrance especially so. The only thing for me missing was I was hoping for Bray to cut a promo to say what they're about but I guess you could work it out pretty well from the vignettes anyway. Disappointed with the Husky Harris chants though, there's no need every time someone debuts a new gimmick to chant their previous name.


----------



## Nostalgia

Debut was alright I guess. It could of been better sure, but what's done is done. I'm just glad Bray's finally on the main roster and it's another talent I can enjoy watching on RAW. Let's see how WWE book them from here and I'm going to try to remain optimistic about it.


----------



## llamadux

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*



wwefanstan said:


> Well last week when I went to Raw down in Richmond, VA I was planning to get some Husky Harris chants going. Long story short Rotundo did not appear. Tonight I'm not sure if it was evident on TV but as he came out me and my 4 buddies in our section by the ramp got the Husky Harris chants started. By the end of it probably 50% of the arena had joined in. Have I started a new crowd fad? Can't wait to drive up to Philly for Money in the Bank and trying to do Raw in Brooklyn but may not be able to.


i hope you get in a fatal car crash before you reach philly.


----------



## Marv95

Bryan D. said:


> What were you expecting?


Given all of the hype something more of an impact. Something involving the bigger players that would close the show...


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The BOD and WHO? If it's just 2 on 2, it's gonna be Taker and Kane vs Harper and Rowan, since they tag together, which is unacceptable because it's WYATT that needs to be put over, not those two.




They can simply do a 3 on 2 handicap match putting the Wyatt family over. 


Soooooo.. If they stay together as 3 I honestly don't think the shield will remain together much longer. Shield are definitely losing steam right now.


----------



## Chan Hung

Debut was good..the whole attacking of Kane could mean:

A) Kane joins the Wyatt family (makes sense)
or
B) Just a way to introduce them

The "Husky Harris" chants ruined a great debut.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*



wwefanstan said:


> Well last week when I went to Raw down in Richmond, VA I was planning to get some Husky Harris chants going. Long story short Rotundo did not appear. Tonight I'm not sure if it was evident on TV but as he came out me and my 4 buddies in our section by the ramp got the Husky Harris chants started. By the end of it probably 50% of the arena had joined in. Have I started a new crowd fad? Can't wait to drive up to Philly for Money in the Bank and trying to do Raw in Brooklyn but may not be able to.


I will hope that you are trolling.


----------



## Kratosx23

Because that'll be a put over, winning by numbers advantage. 



> Well last week when I went to Raw down in Richmond, VA I was planning to get some Husky Harris chants going. Long story short Rotundo did not appear. Tonight I'm not sure if it was evident on TV but as he came out me and my 4 buddies in our section by the ramp got the Husky Harris chants started. By the end of it probably 50% of the arena had joined in. Have I started a new crowd fad? Can't wait to drive up to Philly for Money in the Bank and trying to do Raw in Brooklyn but may not be able to.


Someone needs to hit you in the nuts with a crowbar.


----------



## Robb Stark

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*



wwefanstan said:


> Well last week when I went to Raw down in Richmond, VA I was planning to get some Husky Harris chants going. Long story short Rotundo did not appear. Tonight I'm not sure if it was evident on TV but as he came out me and my 4 buddies in our section by the ramp got the Husky Harris chants started. By the end of it probably 50% of the arena had joined in. Have I started a new crowd fad? Can't wait to drive up to Philly for Money in the Bank and trying to do Raw in Brooklyn but may not be able to.


On a fishing trip I see.


----------



## Allur

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*



wwefanstan said:


> Well last week when I went to Raw down in Richmond, VA I was planning to get some Husky Harris chants going. Long story short Rotundo did not appear. Tonight I'm not sure if it was evident on TV but as he came out me and my 4 buddies in our section by the ramp got the Husky Harris chants started. By the end of it probably 50% of the arena had joined in. Have I started a new crowd fad? Can't wait to drive up to Philly for Money in the Bank and trying to do Raw in Brooklyn but may not be able to.


Looks like you're living quite the cool life spending your money on WWE tickets every week.

oh wait


----------



## Andy Miami

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*



llamadux said:


> i hope you get in a fatal car crash before you reach philly.


this.


----------



## animus

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*



llamadux said:


> i hope you get in a fatal car crash before you reach philly.


Even if you're joking, that's not cool man...


----------



## wwefanstan

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*



Ithil said:


> I will hope that you are trolling.


Check my posts. I have planned this for at least a month. Just so turned out that Husky debuted in my stomping grounds.


----------



## Aficionado

Those of you who were affected by the "Husky Harris" chants need to take a deep breath and try to appreciate a good thing when they see it. It was a phenomenal debut. That entrance alone was worth it.


----------



## ToddTheBod

Instead of just saying "a reporter" they should of had Matt Striker visit the Wyatts. Then have them abduct him and subsequently be the reason why Matt Striker was "never seen again”. As we know his contract wasn’t renewed, it would of been such a cool way to write him on television, permanently.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*



llamadux said:


> i hope you get in a fatal car crash before you reach philly.


Fuck off. He paid his money; he can chant what he wants. If Bray Wyatt is as good as this thread suggests he should have no trouble overcoming a stupid chant. You think SCSA would have floundered cause a few smarks were chanting Ringmaster all the time? Come on, son.


----------



## truk83

Wow, very disappointed. I expected a little more creativity.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Aficionado said:


> Those of you who were affected by the "Husky Harris" chants need to take a deep breath and try to appreciate a good thing when they see it. It was a phenomenal debut. That entrance alone was worth it.


It's REALLY that hard to enjoy WWE these days. lol


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*



wwefanstan said:


> Well last week when I went to Raw down in Richmond, VA I was planning to get some Husky Harris chants going. Long story short Rotundo did not appear. Tonight I'm not sure if it was evident on TV but as he came out me and my 4 buddies in our section by the ramp got the Husky Harris chants started. By the end of it probably 50% of the arena had joined in. Have I started a new crowd fad? Can't wait to drive up to Philly for Money in the Bank and trying to do Raw in Brooklyn but may not be able to.


Go fuck yourself


----------



## animus

Chan Hung said:


> Debut was good..the whole attacking of Kane could mean:
> 
> A) Kane joins the Wyatt family (makes sense)
> or
> B) Just a way to introduce them
> 
> The "Husky Harris" chants ruined a great debut.


I hope Kane puts them over in the long run. I think attacking Kane, who is the most demented wrestler on the roster, makes tons of sense.


----------



## x78

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*



Happenstan said:


> Fuck off. he paid his money, he can chant what he wants. If Bray Wyatt is as good as this thread suggests he should have no trouble overcoming a stupid chant. You think SCSA would have floundered cause a few smarks were chanting Ringmaster all the time? Come on, son.


No, but I'm pretty sure Kane would have flopped if idiots had chanted 'Isaac Yankem' at him. Or The Understaker if people had chanted 'Texas Red'.


----------



## BorneAgain

Tonight's events were exactly the reason why I had my doubts and issues with the post-WM crowd way a few months back. When a program's enjoyment is derived and based on audience yelling stuff, and such a crowd is endlessly praised for "making" the show, it creates an incentive for people to do it again, regardless of context. This is the landscape that night has helped to create. 

And I know many will say that this is different because this was a great debut with a fresh set of new young characters. That doesn't matter to a lot of the crowd though; many of people have gotten the message that funny, self-referential chants = better/more amusing show and now we're seeing the consequences.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*



wwefanstan said:


> Well last week when I went to Raw down in Richmond, VA I was planning to get some Husky Harris chants going. Long story short Rotundo did not appear. Tonight I'm not sure if it was evident on TV but as he came out me and my 4 buddies in our section by the ramp got the Husky Harris chants started. By the end of it probably 50% of the arena had joined in. Have I started a new crowd fad? Can't wait to drive up to Philly for Money in the Bank and trying to do Raw in Brooklyn but may not be able to.


Oh, that was you huh?


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

My stream crashed as soon as the entrance began...didn't come back up until the ad break, crashed again before the break was over and came back at the end of the divas match, so practically missed the whole thing. It's 4.29am and I just wasted my time staying up. Typical. Still not getting Sky Sports.


----------



## Ether

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*



llamadux said:


> i hope you get in a fatal car crash before you reach philly.


lol, and people saying that the ones chanting "Husky Harris" are the losers?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*



wwefanstan said:


> Well last week when I went to Raw down in Richmond, VA I was planning to get some Husky Harris chants going. Long story short Rotundo did not appear. Tonight I'm not sure if it was evident on TV but as he came out me and my 4 buddies in our section by the ramp got the Husky Harris chants started. By the end of it probably 50% of the arena had joined in. Have I started a new crowd fad? Can't wait to drive up to Philly for Money in the Bank and trying to do Raw in Brooklyn but may not be able to.


Are you proud of your pointless and asinine behavior? Do you see yourself as being cooler or smarter than the average fan because you can break kayfabe by chanting the name of his former gimmick?
What am I asking, of course you are fpalm


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*



x78 said:


> No, but I'm pretty sure Kane would have flopped if idiots had chanted 'Isaac Yankem' at him.


Those of us that are old enough can remember the "Kane pull my tooth" signs.


----------



## wwefanstan

Guys to be honest I was just sort of hype the crowd joined in. Baltimore isn't the "smartest" wrestling town in the world so I was pretty hype when random people were joining me and my friends in chanting Husky Harris. We tried to start in Richmond last month during one of his videos and nobody joined in.


----------



## TheFranticJane

The lamb mask appearing from the darkness was fucking terrifying.
The effect of the lighting on their entrance really makes me wish Bray was still wearing that mask he had in NXT, it would make him look even more inhuman.

Sadly, the momentum of that entrance was lessened somewhat by the sloppy attack on Kane that went on too long and seemed like a generic, uninspired Heel beatdown.
But with such an aura of menace about him and such a strong crowd reaction, does it even matter? I think the response Bray Wyatt got proves that he has a very bright future indeed.


----------



## Vyer

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Are you proud of your pointless and asinine behavior? Do you see yourself as being cooler or smarter than the average fan because you can break kayfabe by chanting the name of his former gimmick?
> What am I asking, of course you are fpalm


He's trolling and people are taking the bait. Just ignore him.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*



wwefanstan said:


> Check my posts. I have planned this for at least a month. Just so turned out that Husky debuted in my stomping grounds.


*So you were the dude helping start the Husky Harris chants :lol

But why...lol..what do you get out of being so cool knowing someone's gimmick in the past? *:vince


----------



## Stad

lol that wwefanstan dude is clearly trolling.


----------



## truk83

Aficionado said:


> Those of you who were affected by the "Husky Harris" chants need to take a deep breath and try to appreciate a good thing when they see it. It was a phenomenal debut. That entrance alone was worth it.


Hardly a phenomenal debut at all.


----------



## sharkboy22

I'm also confused as to how the hell so many fans remembered him as Husky Harris. Anyway, to the more general audience (the TV audience) they probably had no clue what the hell they were saying. A lot of the times, these chants are inaudible to the casual, casual fan. I say casual, casual because the casual ones are slowing becomes "smarks" Damn you internet!!!


----------



## Nimbus

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*



wwefanstan said:


> Well last week when I went to Raw down in Richmond, VA I was planning to get some Husky Harris chants going. Long story short Rotundo did not appear. Tonight I'm not sure if it was evident on TV but as he came out me and my 4 buddies in our section by the ramp got the Husky Harris chants started. By the end of it probably 50% of the arena had joined in. Have I started a new crowd fad? Can't wait to drive up to Philly for Money in the Bank and trying to do Raw in Brooklyn but may not be able to.


+REp

I literally fell off my chair laughing. Husky harris HAHAHAH, one of my favourite Raw moments this year.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*



x78 said:


> No, but I'm pretty sure Kane would have flopped if idiots had chanted 'Isaac Yankem' at him.


I went to a few house shows way back when right after Kane debuted and there were plenty of Isaac Yankum chants directed at the guy. I don't remember if that ever happened on live tv but I'm sure it must have. Kane survived just fine.




x78 said:


> Or The Understaker if people had chanted 'Texas Red'.


Then you really take for granted how much of a phenom Taker was from the start.


----------



## King Gazza

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*



wwefanstan said:


> Well last week when I went to Raw down in Richmond, VA I was planning to get some Husky Harris chants going. Long story short Rotundo did not appear. Tonight I'm not sure if it was evident on TV but as he came out me and my 4 buddies in our section by the ramp got the Husky Harris chants started. By the end of it probably 50% of the arena had joined in. Have I started a new crowd fad? Can't wait to drive up to Philly for Money in the Bank and trying to do Raw in Brooklyn but may not be able to.


I'm almost certain you're trolling.. But if not and you genuinely did start those chants and then posted about how cool you think you are on a message board probably when you are on your way home shows that you should probably just kill yourself.


----------



## holycityzoo

wwefanstan said:


> Guys to be honest I was just sort of hype the crowd joined in. Baltimore isn't the "smartest" wrestling town in the world so I was pretty hype when random people were joining me and my friends in chanting Husky Harris. We tried to start in Richmond last month during one of his videos and nobody joined in.


Nobody joined in because it's fucking stupid. A guy is trying to reinvent himself and you don't even give him a chance. You are more concerned with trying to be perceived as a clever wrestling fan, but you just come off as a douche. What's your goal here? To ruin this character and get him off TV? Do you really hate him that much? The guy didn't even debut yet and you're planning a sabotage.


----------



## Chan Hung

wwefanstan said:


> Guys to be honest I was just sort of hype the crowd joined in. Baltimore isn't the "smartest" wrestling town in the world so I was pretty hype when random people were joining me and my friends in chanting Husky Harris. We tried to start in Richmond last month during one of his videos and nobody joined in.


*Shame on you Stan fpalm*

*On a side note, what i can see happening is Kane taking on the Wyatt's only to lose and finally join them (Y) (Y)*


----------



## wwefanstan

Not trolling at all, I go to all Raws/PPVs in VA (I live in Northern VA), MD, and Philly. I'm considering driving down to Hampton tomorrow night for the Smackdown taping but feel sorta crazy spending that much on a SD when I'm going to a PPV Sunday.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

In the red in like 12 minutes lol


----------



## Chan Hung

wwefanstan said:


> Not trolling at all, I go to all Raws/PPVs in VA (I live in Northern VA), MD, and Philly. I'm considering driving down to Hampton tomorrow night for the Smackdown taping but feel sorta crazy spending that much on a SD when I'm going to a PPV Sunday.


I dunno...if you really started this trend...i mean, yeah you can chant what you want..but you kinda ruined the moment of the debut of an awesome gimmick... :no::no:


----------



## friskysandwich

truk83 said:


> Wow, very disappointed. I expected a little more creativity.


What is this?...I don't even...?


----------



## Stad

wwefanstan said:


> Not trolling at all, I go to all Raws/PPVs in VA (I live in Northern VA), MD, and Philly. I'm considering driving down to Hampton tomorrow night for the Smackdown taping but feel sorta crazy spending that much on a SD when I'm going to a PPV Sunday.


Bro, quit lying to us.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

If WWE learned anything from the Tensai/Albert thing, it has to be that they can't ignore the crowd acknowledging his previous character. They ignored it, didn't do a back story about Albert going to Japan and becoming Tensai and the chants ruined his character. Bray got a good reaction when they walked out, but he's still a heel, and eventually kids in the crowd are going to chant "Husky Harris" every time he's in the ring. 

They can easily squelch this as soon as next week by having him acknowledge his previous character, but he should do it in a way that equates his previous self as the sheep that he preaches about, and that Bray Wyatt is enlightened. 

Michael McGillicutty chants don't dog Curtis Axel because the moment he debuted Paul Heyman put it to rest by acknowledging it, and saying what the name change was for. Bray should go out next week and tell the crowd that Husky Harris was one of the blind sheep, and that he was devoured by a wolf named Bray Wyatt.


----------



## sharkboy22

I still can't get over how dark this gimmick is. I remember reading in Foley's book that the original plans for the Mankind character was to have him come out with chains but it was deemed "too dark". Well, here we are in the same PG environment and we have the Wyatt Family. But I like it dammit! They're really different and in the end, it's going to be hard to keep these guys heel. They're too unique for the fans not to cheer. Why is it though, that every new superstar or stable has to debut heel? When's the last time anyone debuted baby?


----------



## Aficionado

If they ever were smart enough to bring back Halloween Havoc as a PPV in October, Rowan's lamb mask should be the basis of the promotional poster.


----------



## Jams

ToddTheBod said:


> Instead of just saying "a reporter" they should of had Matt Striker visit the Wyatts. Then have them abduct him and subsequently be the reason why Matt Striker was "never seen again”. As we know his contract wasn’t renewed, it would of been such a cool way to write him on television, permanently.


Repped.. Might deliver to 15 undeserving people just so I can rep that ideaagain :


----------



## Schrute_Farms

All he has to do in his first promo is say ''I was Husky Harris once, in a past life but I was reborn... more crazy stuff'' just acknowledge it, he's spent the last few years spreading his message and now he's back to change the WWE and the world and so on.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*



holycityzoo said:


> Those of us that are old enough can remember the "Kane pull my tooth" signs.


I know, right? Smarks these days.




wwefanstan said:


> Guys to be honest I was just sort of hype the crowd joined in. Baltimore isn't the "smartest" wrestling town in the world so I was pretty hype when random people were joining me and my friends in chanting Husky Harris. We tried to start in Richmond last month during one of his videos and nobody joined in.


Don't back down like a pussy. You paid to go see the show. You can chant what you want. Period. If these guys are so concerned about you starting another Harris chant at a future event they can pay for your ticket themselves. As long as you are spending your money you can say what you want, good or bad.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Point is, just because one has the power or even the right to be a massive cunt, doesn't mean one HAS to be a massive cunt.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*



Happenstan said:


> Don't back down like a pussy. You paid to go see the show. You can chant what you want. Period. If these guys are so concerned about you starting another Harris chant at a future event they can pay for your ticket themselves. As long as you are spending your money you can say what you want, good or bad.


And pray tell, what were your thoughts about the fans booing Maria what's her name when she inducted Bob Backlund at the HoF ceremony?


----------



## Chan Hung

@ wwefanstan...i have no problem with what you say at a live wwe event...chant husky harris if you want..i just thought it was the wrong timing for you to start that chant..you should have at least given it a chance :lol


----------



## TempestH

FlemmingLemming said:


> If WWE learned anything from the Tensai/Albert thing, it has to be that they can't ignore the crowd acknowledging his previous character. They ignored it, didn't do a back story about Albert going to Japan and becoming Tensai and the chants ruined his character. Bray got a good reaction when they walked out, but he's still a heel, and eventually kids in the crowd are going to chant "Husky Harris" every time he's in the ring.
> 
> They can easily squelch this as soon as next week by having him acknowledge his previous character, but he should do it in a way that equates his previous self as the sheep that he preaches about, and that Bray Wyatt is enlightened.
> 
> Michael McGillicutty chants don't dog Curtis Axel because the moment he debuted Paul Heyman put it to rest by acknowledging it, and saying what the name change was for. Bray should go out next week and tell the crowd that Husky Harris was one of the blind sheep, and that he was devoured by a wolf named Bray Wyatt.


They never said that Tensai wasn't Albert. Tensai IS Albert in WWE continuity.


----------



## Stad

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*



Happenstan said:


> I know, right? Smarks these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't back down like a pussy. You paid to go see the show. *You can chant what you want. Period. *If these guys are so concerned about you starting another Harris chant at a future event they can pay for your ticket themselves. As long as you are spending your money you can say what you want, good or bad.


No he's not allowed to man.


----------



## stevefox1200

Well it was kind of cool...

then the chants started.


----------



## Vyer

I haven't been this hyped up for a debut in a long time. It was good. I also don't think the "Husky Harris" chants are a big deal. I believe they will quickly fade away.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*



KO Bossy said:


> And pray tell, what were your thoughts about the fans booing Maria what's her name when she inducted Bob Backlund at the HoF ceremony?


Didn't watch the HOF ceremony this year so I don't know what you are talking about. Bottom line, if fans paid money they have the right to express themselves as they see fit, be it respectfully or as assholes.




Stad said:


> No he's not allowed to man.


Short of yelling fire, yes he is. See there is this thing called free speech...perhaps you've heard of it?


----------



## Oakue

I fear greatly that the Husky Harris thing will now catch on.

Ignoring it is not the answer either, in my opinion. I don't think it will go away either.


----------



## sharkboy22

Schrute_Farms said:


> All he has to do in his first promo is say ''I was Husky Harris once, in a past life but I was reborn... more crazy stuff'' just acknowledge it, he's spent the last few years spreading his message and now he's back to change the WWE and the world and so on.


Actually, the worse thing he could do is say that. He be playing right into the fans. The fans would have worked him and it's supposed to be the other way around. The best thing he could do is just keep doing what he does and hopefully the fans would take notice and shut the fuck up. 

But God, wrestling fans have become so unbearable. I will never understand this burning desire to show off one's smarkiness. But since when the hell was Baltimore a smarky city?


----------



## Aficionado

truk83 said:


> Hardly a phenomenal debut at all.


I can only speak for myself but when they walked out with that lantern and that music was playing, I got goosebumps. The very same goosebumps I got when I watched Kane, under a dimly lit red light, debut 15 years ago. I wouldn't be shocked if Kane volunteered to be their first victim. If it wasn't phenomenal, it was at least a little poetic.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*



Happenstan said:


> Didn't watch the HOF ceremony this year so I don't know what you are talking about. Bottom line, if fans paid money they have the right to express themselves as they see fit, be it respectfully or as assholes.


Just making sure...

For the record, some fans booed Maria whats her name when she inducted Backlund and a lot of people pitched a fit over it.


----------



## Nimbus

This wyat family is the flop of the summer.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Again, just because you CAN be a cunt doesn't mean you SHOULD be a cunt.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

Here's an idea...

Bray Wyatt needs to own Husky Harris immediately. Have him do a promo talking about his first victim being Husky Harris, how he consumed him and how the name "Husky Harris" reminds him of his great path, or something like that. Maybe even have him burn a photo of Husky Harris or destroy the Husky Harris ring gear. Turn the "Husky Harris" chants to his favour instead of his detriment.


----------



## Bryan D.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvqOBv-7Hbs

Great reaction they got.


----------



## Stad

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*



Happenstan said:


> Didn't watch the HOF ceremony this year so I don't know what you are talking about. Bottom line, if fans paid money they have the right to express themselves as they see fit, be it respectfully or as assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short of yelling fire, yes he is. See there is this thing called free speech...perhaps you've heard of it?


Nope.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

TempestH said:


> They never said that Tensai wasn't Albert. Tensai IS Albert in WWE continuity.


I never said that, I'm saying that they ignored people chanting Albert, and eventually that's the only reaction he got from the crowd. They basically said that he was in the WWE, and he went to Japan. They never talked about Albert.


----------



## KO Bossy

Nimbus said:


> This wyat family is the flop of the summer.


Can you do us a favor and go be a pain in the ass somewhere else?


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*



KO Bossy said:


> Just making sure...
> 
> For the record, some fans booed Maria whats her name when she inducted Backlund and a lot of people pitched a fit over it.


I'm assuming you are talking about Maria Menounos? She's done stuff with WWE before. Why the bitch fit? Was it because some thought it was disrespectful to Bob? I can understand that argument (don't agree though), but bitching at someone who isn't in the business and has no place at a wrestling HOF seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## dmizzle26

Dumb ass fans i swear....and they wonder why its so hard for wrestlers to get over because they dont give them a chance it was totally unfair for them to to do that really took away from a great debut and too the people that has posted it was a fail and Kane is irrelevent ya some dumbasses too...how is he irrelevent when he just came off a very successful Tag team run with Daniel Bryan what? ya wanted them to go right after Cena so they can have a ton of pressure on them from them start and fall flat like The Nexus or Tensai i think this is perfect for them to go after Kane work their way up and it might not even just be Kane their might be more people really has to give stuff a chance to evolve you half-ass jobs that dont make sense go watch TNA


----------



## Stad

Bryan D. said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvqOBv-7Hbs
> 
> Great reaction they got.


Indeed, a nice pop.


----------



## Happenstan

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Again, just because you CAN be a cunt doesn't mean you SHOULD be a cunt.


Well that's an opinion. One I share btw. There is a difference between saying someone shouldn't start a Husky Harris chant and saying someone flat out can't.




Stad said:


> Nope.


Idiot.


----------



## wwefanstan

Bryan D. said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvqOBv-7Hbs
> 
> Great reaction they got.


Thats sweet at the end my chant is VERY audible. Can't wait til I go home tomorrow to watch the show on my DVR.


----------



## Ecoces

i guess if stupid wrestling fans want to pay the ticket price to be stupid they can. 





Nimbus said:


> This wyat family is the flop of the summer.




by the way love your sig and love how they are not even close to being the same thing. get clue CHILD.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*



wwefanstan said:


> Check my posts. I have planned this for at least a month. Just so turned out that Husky debuted in my stomping grounds.


Well you're a worthless fan and a complete twit.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*



llamadux said:


> i hope you get in a fatal car crash before you reach philly.


fpalm You are a tool bag.



KO Bossy said:


> And pray tell, what were your thoughts about the fans booing Maria what's her name when she inducted Bob Backlund at the HoF ceremony?


She came in at Wrestlemania and beat the Divas Champion despite nobody knowing or giving a fuck about who she was. She deserved to get booed based on that alone. 

You guys are hypocrites. You guys loved it when they chant ALBERT at Tensai and GOLDBERG at Ryback. You thought it was hilarious... now all of a sudden, its a dick move? Get the fuck outta here.


----------



## squeelbitch

so basically the same fans that are bored of the same old stale cena character are the ones chanting husky harris.

vince was right tonight, u fans get what u deserve fpalm


----------



## Ecoces

wwefanstan said:


> Thats sweet at the end my chant is VERY audible. Can't wait til I go home tomorrow to watch the show on my DVR.


congrats on being an idiot. go you!


----------



## holycityzoo

Just re-watched the debut and I don't think the Husky chants were actually that bad. He could have avoided them by keeping his hat on though. When he took it off, you can hear someone say "isn't that Husky Harris?" and then the chants followed but they were able to cut it off without it really taking too much away from the moment. Honestly, with WWE editing, I'm sure it'll be removed.


----------



## sharkboy22

I've seen tons of interviews featuring Raven where he talks about debuting the Raven character in ECW and how the fans would chant "Johnny Polo" at him. This sort of shit is nothing new in pro wrestling but you would at least think that in 2013 things would have changed for the better. I can never understand why of all the fans that wrestling fans try to emulate, it's the stupid ones that sat in a bingo hall every week who thought that they knew 10 times more than the guys who they chanted "You fucked up" at.

EDIT: I love of stan is working you guys. Just how the hell exactly does he attend two RAWs in two consecutive weeks? Besides, everyone knows the (rhymes with runt) reputation.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*



Happenstan said:


> I know, right? Smarks these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't back down like a pussy. You paid to go see the show. You can chant what you want. Period. If these guys are so concerned about you starting another Harris chant at a future event they can pay for your ticket themselves. As long as you are spending your money you can say what you want, good or bad.


The only reason people can chant what they want is because the security can't track people by voice. When you pay for a ticket, you're on WWE property and have to abide by their rules. If you show up with a sign that says "CENA DEEPTHROATS", they'll take it away or kick you out, one of the other. You are not granted unlimited freedom of speech, and personally, anybody who chants Husky Harris, or WHAT?, or any other thing that's just STUPID and disrupts the enjoyment of the show should be kicked out. You pay for a movie ticket but you can't start yelling stupid shit during the damn thing, your vocalization is restricted to loud cheering and clapping.


----------



## holycityzoo

Happenstan said:


> Well that's an opinion. One I share btw. There is a difference between saying someone shouldn't start a Husky Harris chant and saying someone flat out can't.


I don't think anyone is arguing that the fans don't have the right to chant what they want, a lot of people feel as though it was a dick move on their part.


----------



## Annihilus

You guys can't really blame the fans for this, none of you had a problem when they were chanting Albert at Tensai, Golberg at Ryback, Sexual Chocolate at Mark Henry, etc. etc. Matter of fact none of you have a problem with the fans breaking kayfabe to chant "CENA SUCKS" every week when that's probably just as obnoxious to a casual viewer who doesn't know why people dislike Cena.

You're just acting like marks getting mad when they do it to a wrestler you like. If Bray Wyatt is really as good as you all think he is, he'll find a way to break up the chants. If not, they'll be wrestling the Usos on Superstars in 6 months. Deal with it.


----------



## Phillies3:16

I thought it was a great debut. Rotunda has worked hard at this gimmick and its a damn shame smarks have to ruin it and not give it any sort of chance. Wwe need to let him roll with this gimmick and not be afraid of Letting it be dark. Hopefully people will stop trying to be cool by chanting husky Harris. Everyone bitches about hhh burying talent when these dumb smarks do the same thing with these actions. 

Anyway I'm looking forward to seeing them more and can't wait for some matches. I love Wyatt's wrestling style


----------



## RenegadexParagon

sharkboy22 said:


> Actually, the worse thing he could do is say that. He be playing right into the fans. The fans would have worked him and it's supposed to be the other way around. The best thing he could do is just keep doing what he does and hopefully the fans would take notice and shut the fuck up.
> 
> But God, wrestling fans have become so unbearable. I will never understand this burning desire to show off one's smarkiness. But since when the hell was Baltimore a smarky city?


A smarky city that Cena actually got a pop in. Dafuq.


----------



## 2K JAY

Bunch of people butthurt because WWE can't brainwash the audience as much as they thought they could.

You honestly thought they would forget about Husky Harris? From the Nexus? Come on.


----------



## Happenstan

Ecoces said:


> i guess if stupid wrestling fans want to pay the ticket price to be stupid they can.


Exactly, but why the stupid comment?

The Raw after the Wrestlemania where D-Bry lost to Sheamus in 18 seconds was filled with smarts chanting yes all night long and it was one of the greatest events all year, but a Husky Harris chant is somehow the worst thing ever? Why? Because you don't agree with what is being chanted? There is so much hypocrisy in this thread.


----------



## Mr. I

Annihilus said:


> You guys can't really blame the fans for this, none of you had a problem when they were chanting Albert at Tenasai, GOlberg at Ryback, Sexual Chocolate at Mark Henry, etc. etc. You're just acting like marks getting mad when they do it to a wrestler you like. If Bray Wyatt is really as good as you all think he'll find a way to break up the chants. If not, they'll be wrestling the Usos on Superstars in 6 months. Deal with it.


Uhhhh, a lot of fucking people had, and still have, problems with all those chants you just mentioned.
So drop your "deal with it" shit.


----------



## Aficionado

Right before they cut to commercial while Wyatt was posing they subliminally flashed the lamb mask.


----------



## RenegadexParagon

Annihilus said:


> You guys can't really blame the fans for this, none of you had a problem when they were chanting Albert at Tenasai, GOlberg at Ryback, Sexual Chocolate at Mark Henry, etc. etc. You're just acting like marks getting mad when they do it to a wrestler you like. If Bray Wyatt is really as good as you all think he'll find a way to break up the chants. If not, they'll be wrestling the Usos on Superstars in 6 months. Deal with it.


Personally, I've always found the "Albert" and "Goldberg" chants just as annoying as "What!?" chants.


----------



## x78

*Re: I Told You Guys I'd get the Husky Harris Chants Going*



Happenstan said:


> I went to a few house shows way back when right after Kane debuted and there were plenty of Isaac Yankum chants directed at the guy. I don't remember if that ever happened on live tv but I'm sure it must have. Kane survived just fine.


Maybe so, I'm not doubting that there were some attention-seekers but somehow I doubt this shit would have worked if Bearer was being drowned out by loud 'Isaac Yankem' chants from idiots who thought they were being clever or funny by disrupting the product:







> Then you really take for granted how much of a phenom Taker was from the start.


What the fuck are you talking about? Apart from the fact that Taker debuted in the early 90's when 'smart' fans were at a minimum, Wyatt's debut was far more impressive than Undertaker's. I'd rank Wyatt's debut as the second greatest in WWE history after Kane. In fact I'm pretty sure the reason people started to chant Husky Harris was because of how dark the debut was, they didn't really know how to react.


----------



## wwefanstan

sharkboy22 said:


> I've seen tons of interviews featuring Raven where he talks about debuting the Raven character in ECW and how the fans would chant "Johnny Polo" at him. This sort of shit is nothing new in pro wrestling but you would at least think that in 2013 things would have changed for the better. I can never understand why of all the fans that wrestling fans try to emulate, it's the stupid ones that sat in a bingo hall every week who thought that they knew 10 times more than the guys who they chanted "You fucked up" at.
> 
> EDIT: I love of stan is working you guys. Just how the hell exactly does he attend two RAWs in two consecutive weeks? Besides, everyone knows the (rhymes with runt) reputation.


Huh? Raw was in Richmond on June 10 which is the original date of the posting and I was at Raw tonight in baltimore. Are you really so poor you could only attend one WWE event in a timespan? Seriously?


----------



## Mr. I

Happenstan said:


> Exactly, but why the stupid comment?
> 
> The Raw after the Wrestlemania where D-Bry lost to Sheamus in 18 seconds was filled with smarts chanting yes all night long and it was one of the greatest events all year, but a Husky Harris chant is somehow the worst thing ever? Why? Because you don't agree with what is being chanted? There is so much hypocrisy in this thread.


People chanting YES in SUPPORT of a popular and misused performer who was crapped on in the biggest match of his life by the WWE.

vs

Some fans crapping ON a terrific debut of a very talented young wrestler's (and his stable) gimmick that the WWE put a huge amount of effort into, in order to create NEW STARS, solely to yell to everyone that, hey, they saw a different gimmick the young wrestler did before. 

It's just shitty behaviour.


----------



## Maelstrom21

I thought the Wyatt Family debut was awesome. The only damper was the Husky Harris chant. They could have shown Bray looking on from his rocking chair a little more but I'm just nitpicking with that one.

I don't understand why someone would want to chant Husky Harris at him? It would be like going to Matt Damon's new movie and chanting Jason Bourne. Movies are scripted and actors can play different characters. Wrestling is scripted and wrestlers can play different characters. Go along for the ride and suspend disbelief, especially when the new character has so much potential.


----------



## Stad

Happenstan said:


> Well that's an opinion. One I share btw. There is a difference between saying someone shouldn't start a Husky Harris chant and saying someone flat out can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Idiot.*


Reported.



Aficionado said:


> Right before they cut to commercial while Wyatt was posing they subliminally flashed the lamb mask.


Yeah, i seen that as well.


----------



## sharkboy22

Annihilus said:


> You guys can't really blame the fans for this, none of you had a problem when they were chanting Albert at Tensai, Golberg at Ryback, Sexual Chocolate at Mark Henry, etc. etc. Matter of fact none of you have a problem with the fans breaking kayfabe to chant "CENA SUCKS" every week when that's probably just as obnoxious to a casual viewer who doesn't know why people dislike Cena.
> 
> You're just acting like marks getting mad when they do it to a wrestler you like. If Bray Wyatt is really as good as you all think he is, he'll find a way to break up the chants. If not, they'll be wrestling the Usos on Superstars in 6 months. Deal with it.


For the record, I found the Albert chants stupid and to this day the Goldberg chants piss me off. I didn't mind Sexual Chocolate cause it was a nostalgia thing. Context man, context.

Fans breaking kayfabe? WTF? I'm a Cena mark but I don't mind fans chanting "Cena sucks" That, is their right. They don't have to boo and cheer a guy cause the WWE says so. Heck, in the old days when the fans started booing the face they'd turn him heel and vice-versa. Nowadays, that's a lost art. 

Point is, "Husky Hsrris" chants were uncalled for. Reminds me of TLC last year when there was this one cunt who kept chanting "Moxley! Moxley!" at Ambrose. Well, tonight, there were about 3,000 cunts.


----------



## kobra860

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> In the red in like 12 minutes lol


lol. He brought it on himself. Ruined an epic debut.


----------



## Beatles123

Dudes, you realize kane is perfect for Wyatt to feud with character wise right? WAIT for things...sheash.


----------



## Bryan D.

Aficionado said:


> Right before they cut to commercial while Wyatt was posing they subliminally flashed the lamb mask.


Yeah, I noted that too.


----------



## Ecoces

Happenstan said:


> Exactly, but why the stupid comment?
> 
> The Raw after the Wrestlemania where D-Bry lost to Sheamus in 18 seconds was filled with smarts chanting yes all night long and it was one of the greatest events all year, but a Husky Harris chant is somehow the worst thing ever? Why? Because you don't agree with what is being chanted? There is so much hypocrisy in this thread.


thing is idiots like yourself always complain about 'wanting something fresh and new" yet when a new character comes around its idiots like you who for some reason have to act like an idiot.

like no one knows he was formerly husky harris, yet you chant his name to act like you're smart. thats about as stupid as going to a movie theater seeing the latest Schwarzenegger movie and chant "I'll be back" or "Get to the chopper" 

these guys are actors they will play different characters and instead of treating it as such you go full retard.


----------



## 2K JAY

Ithil said:


> Uhhhh, a lot of fucking people had, and still have, problems with all those chants you just mentioned.
> So drop your "deal with it" shit.


He's 100% right though. Its almost cringeworthy listening to you guys, knowing that the majority of you were loving the Albert and Goldberg chants aimed at guys you didn't like.

Its always the same in the IWC.


----------



## wwefanstan

And guys for the record I don't hate Rotundo or anything but come on take a look at him. He got sent down seemingly to get in better shape for another run. He comes back weighing more than he did before. My second chant after the commercial was HUSKYS FAT HUSKYS FAT. I'd be much more of a fan if he was in better shape like Cena or Orton etc.


----------



## Deebow

They should of had Wyatt pull off Kane's mask at the end of the segment.


----------



## sharkboy22

Beatles123 said:


> Dudes, you realize kane is perfect for Wyatt to feud with character wise right? WAIT for things...sheash.


How so?

Kane vs Wyatt at Summerslam in a Hug It Out match?


----------



## KO Bossy

Ithil said:


> People chanting YES in SUPPORT of a popular and misused performer who was crapped on in the biggest match of his life by the WWE.
> 
> vs
> 
> Some fans crapping ON a terrific debut of a very talented young wrestler's (and his stable) gimmick that the WWE put a huge amount of effort into, in order to create NEW STARS, solely to yell to everyone that, hey, they saw a different gimmick the young wrestler did before.
> 
> It's just shitty behaviour.


Thanks for saving me from having to say this.


----------



## Buckley

They had an amazing debut. 

Retards are going to chant Husky Harris because they think its them being edgy, when in reality they look like fucking retards. That wasn't even a smark crowd, it was just a crowd showing us how stupid and ignorant they can be. If Wyatt is at MITB, I don't think Philly is dumb enough to make the guy look like a fool. 

Dont let the Husky Harris chants hinder your view on Wyatt. He's going to be a huge star and the Husky Harris chants will fade away.


----------



## 2K JAY

This thread has taught me that if you don't follow the rules and LIKE WHO WE'RE SUPPOSED TO LIKE, you're a cunt. 

Btw ALBERT! ALBERT! ALBERT! LOL!


----------



## sharkboy22

And it's the same fans that chant "Husky Harris" that are going to say, "God, these guys just aren't over at all!"


----------



## Buckley

King Bebe said:


> This thread has taught me that if you don't follow the rules and LIKE WHO WE'RE SUPPOSED TO LIKE, you're a cunt.
> 
> Btw ALBERT! ALBERT! ALBERT! LOL!


No one thought that was funny a few years ago, and it definitively isn't funny now.


----------



## squeelbitch

wwefanstan said:


> And guys for the record I don't hate Rotundo or anything but come on take a look at him. He got sent down seemingly to get in better shape for another run. He comes back weighing more than he did before. My second chant after the commercial was HUSKYS FAT HUSKYS FAT. *I'd be much more of a fan if he was in better shape like Cena or Orton etc.*


sounds like u would be better suited off over at the "what wrestler do u have a man crush on" thread


----------



## x78

King Bebe said:


> This thread has taught me that if you don't follow the rules and LIKE WHO WE'RE SUPPOSED TO LIKE, you're a cunt.
> 
> Btw ALBERT! ALBERT! ALBERT! LOL!


The fuck are you talking about? The Albert chants were pathetic too, the Goldberg ones even more so. The only people who find that shit funny are basement dwelling virgins.


----------



## holycityzoo

wwefanstan said:


> And guys for the record I don't hate Rotundo or anything but come on take a look at him. He got sent down seemingly to get in better shape for another run. He comes back weighing more than he did before. My second chant after the commercial was HUSKYS FAT HUSKYS FAT. I'd be much more of a fan if he was in better shape like Cena or Orton etc.


Ok, now I'm certain you're full of shit. Fat guys have always been involved in wrestling. Not every guy on the roster should look exactly the same. Different body types for different characters.

I guess Vader or Bam Bam Bigelow shouldn't have be wrestlers....


----------



## Mr. I

King Bebe said:


> He's 100% right though. Its almost cringeworthy listening to you guys, knowing that the majority of you were loving the Albert and Goldberg chants aimed at guys you didn't like.
> 
> Its always the same in the IWC.


Did you even read my post? You're treating the "IWC" like a hivemind. I literally just said many many people hated and still hate those chants, and here you are saying things like "you guys" and "the majority". 

You have nothing to base that on, and worse, you're trying to use words like "the majority" to argue agaisnt people right here who HATED those chants. Some other hypothetical people enjoying those chants doesn't mean people you're talking to did, and thus it's a ridiculous argument to use in favour of those moronic chants we heard tonight.

"It's always the same in the IWC". Of course it's the same, when you pretend it's one giant person with whatever opinion you're going against.


----------



## Buckley

wwefanstan said:


> *And guys for the record I don't hate Rotundo* or anything but come on take a look at him. He got sent down seemingly to get in better shape for another run. He comes back weighing more than he did before. My second chant after the commercial was HUSKYS FAT HUSKYS FAT. I'd be much more of a fan if he was in better shape like Cena or Orton etc.



Jesus Christ, this fucking guy.


----------



## Ecoces

wwefanstan said:


> And guys for the record I don't hate Rotundo or anything but come on take a look at him. He got sent down seemingly to get in better shape for another run. He comes back weighing more than he did before. My second chant after the commercial was HUSKYS FAT HUSKYS FAT. I'd be much more of a fan if he was in better shape like Cena or Orton etc.


yes because there has never been heavy set wrestlers before.

are you clinically retarded?


----------



## Honey Bucket

Okay, just seen it for the first time.

That. Was. AWESOME. Holy fuck that was brilliant. Yeah yeah they could've attacked the McMahons or whatever but I thought this was a tremendous way to introduce themselves. When the entrance theme played and they walked down in the darkness, I literally had a gigantic smile on my face. Those mouth breathing sister fuckers can chant what they want, it'll never detract from the sheer awesomeness of this debut for me.


----------



## KO Bossy

King Bebe said:


> This thread has taught me that if you don't follow the rules and LIKE WHO WE'RE SUPPOSED TO LIKE, you're a cunt.
> 
> Btw ALBERT! ALBERT! ALBERT! LOL!


Shit, you're only figuring that out NOW? I've been dealing with that from the Bryan marks for months.


----------



## Mr. I

wwefanstan said:


> And guys for the record I don't hate Rotundo or anything but come on take a look at him. He got sent down seemingly to get in better shape for another run. He comes back weighing more than he did before. My second chant after the commercial was HUSKYS FAT HUSKYS FAT. I'd be much more of a fan if he was in better shape like Cena or Orton etc.


Careful, he said Rotundo. Next he'll be saying Windham, that'll make him an insider.


----------



## Maelstrom21

wwefanstan said:


> And guys for the record I don't hate Rotundo or anything but come on take a look at him. He got sent down seemingly to get in better shape for another run. He comes back weighing more than he did before. My second chant after the commercial was HUSKYS FAT HUSKYS FAT. I'd be much more of a fan if he was in better shape like Cena or Orton etc.


Seriously, you're not helping yourself out much here.

I don't think we care that he's fat. If everyone looks like Orton and Cena, that will get boring real fast. There needs to be variety, in character and size of wrestlers. If every actor looked like Channing Tatum, the stories wouldn't be believable. We need people like Steve Buscemi, Christopher Walken, and James Gandolfini (RIP) to play characters who aren't the prototypical hunk to create better stories.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

The videos of the reporter leading up to the debut were awesome. That alone made me excited. The entrance is probably one of the coolest I've ever seen. But the actual debut/beatdown was VERY underwhelming. A beatdown on Kane isn't all that impressive. The rocking chair bit was cool but overall not what they actually did wasn't enough considering all the hype WWE has given them. I was really hoping they would come back out and ruin the main event.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

loved the crowd cheering for Daniel Bryan, just shows how much faith we all have in him now. Super over guy, even beating Sheamus. 

Liked how Wyatt just sat there and let his minions be _minions_.


----------



## theswayzetrain

i like cant wait to see what they do next.


----------



## Beatles123

sharkboy22 said:


> How so?
> 
> Kane vs Wyatt at Summerslam in a Hug It Out match?


Wyatt can turn Kane into a monster again in so many ways, as servant or enemy. think.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004

I loved the entrance today with the lantern and everything.


----------



## Oakue

wwefanstan said:


> And guys for the record I don't hate Rotundo or anything but come on take a look at him. He got sent down seemingly to get in better shape for another run. He comes back weighing more than he did before. My second chant after the commercial was HUSKYS FAT HUSKYS FAT. I'd be much more of a fan if he was in better shape like Cena or Orton etc.


Your trolling isn't even any good.

:weezy


----------



## Happenstan

x78 said:


> I'd rank Wyatt's debut as the second greatest in WWE history after Kane. In fact I'm pretty sure the reason people started to chant Husky Harris was because of how dark the debut was, they didn't really know how to react.


Let's not get carried away to super mark land now. It was an ok debut but it wasn't even close to say Jericho's '99 debut against the Rock. Not even close.




Ithil said:


> It's just shitty behaviour.


Agreed. But it is their right to be shitheads.


----------



## Ecoces

i mean almost everyone in the WWE has past FAILED gimmicks i wonder how people would react if Ziggler got a "He's a Cheerleader" or "NICKY ... NICKY .... NICKY"


----------



## Brye

King Bebe said:


> He's 100% right though. *Its almost cringeworthy listening to you guys, knowing that the majority of you were loving the Albert and Goldberg chants aimed at guys you didn't like.
> *
> Its always the same in the IWC.


Why is that so weird? If I don't like Ryback, why would I care? If I like Wyatt, I can see why I'd care. The same way if Ryback loses and Wyatt loses in individual matches. I'm disappointed about Wyatt's but I laughed at Ryback's. So what?


----------



## Chan Hung

wwefanstan said:


> Thats sweet at the end my chant is VERY audible. Can't wait til I go home tomorrow to watch the show on my DVR.


That chant was actually fucking loud...normally i dont care what fans chant..but i really hope this chant doesn't catch on..although it may be too late 

Look at other chants lately that have caught on..Ryback (goldberg) Fandango (fandangoing to his song)...even Tensai with (albert)


----------



## rbhayek

It was a good debut but like others have said the chants nearly ruined it.


----------



## Kratosx23

King Bebe said:


> *This thread has taught me* that if you don't follow the rules and LIKE WHO WE'RE SUPPOSED TO LIKE, you're a cunt.
> 
> Btw ALBERT! ALBERT! ALBERT! LOL!


Holy shit, you learned something. There's a first.


----------



## friskysandwich

Chan Hung said:


> That chant was actually fucking loud...normally i dont care what fans chant..but i really hope this chant doesn't catch on..although it may be too late
> 
> Look at other chants lately that have caught on..Ryback (goldberg) Fandango (fandangoing to his song)...even Tensai with (albert)


Even if it does, Wyatt can always claim that Husky Harris is no more.


----------



## mrfaafs

There is no excuse for the crowd absolutely shitting on the best debut the WWE has had in a long time. In fact, every crowd since (and including the crowd at) Payback has been really smarky and terrible. When you chant "Goldberg" at Ryback, or "Husky Harris" at Bray Wyatt, you aren't being clever. You are being wrestling's equivalent to hipster douchebags. Stop embarrassing yourselves, and the next time you think about starting a "What?" chant, just know you are making yourself and everyone in the crowd look like morons.


----------



## Natsuke

Apparently all wrestlers need to have a chiseled physique.

The Look has sadly taken priority over The Feel.

And even though the beatdown sucked, godDAMN I felt goosebumps in that entrance.


----------



## Happenstan

Ecoces said:


> thing is idiots like yourself always complain about 'wanting something fresh and new" yet when a new character comes around its idiots like you who for some reason have to act like an idiot.
> 
> like no one knows he was formerly husky harris, yet you chant his name to act like you're smart. thats about as stupid as going to a movie theater seeing the latest Schwarzenegger movie and chant "I'll be back" or "Get to the chopper"
> 
> these guys are actors they will play different characters and instead of treating it as such you go full retard.



Fuck you dude. I didn't chant jack. The fact that so many of you are afraid of this sad, stupid little chant shows me how much faith you have in the Bray Wyatt character...none whatsoever. You want to bitch about something, bitch about how quickly Bray's fans are willing to doubt the character. One chant comes along and it's panic city. Pathetic.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Sigh. A great debut and still the usual IWC SMARKZ TROLLING HURR DURR bullshit still rises to the top. Un-fucking-believable.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Were the crowd singing along to Bray's theme or was I imagining it?


----------



## Mr. I

WWE put this amount of effort into a debut, looking to create new stars who in fact, have gimmicks and characters straight away, and of course no we've got to have some cool smarks trying to be "smarter" than the WWE and crapping on this when the WWE is giving them EXACTLY WHAT THEY KEEP COMPLAINING IS LACKING.


----------



## Ecoces

mrfaafs said:


> There is no excuse for the crowd absolutely shitting on the best debut the WWE has had in a long time. In fact, every crowd since (and including the crowd at) Payback has been really smarky and terrible. When you chant "Goldberg" at Ryback, or "Husky Harris" at Bray Wyatt, you aren't being clever. You are being wrestling's equivalent to hipster douchebags. Stop embarrassing yourselves, and the next time you think about starting a "What?" chant, just know you are making yourself and everyone in the crowd look like morons.


exactly thanks to those who chant say "What?" and now chanted Husky Harris. you make all wrestling fans look like idiots. then you wonder why you are stuck with John Cena and lackluster shows.


----------



## WrestlinFan

Annihilus said:


> You guys can't really blame the fans for this, none of you had a problem when they were chanting Albert at Tensai, Golberg at Ryback, Sexual Chocolate at Mark Henry, etc. etc. Matter of fact none of you have a problem with the fans breaking kayfabe to chant "CENA SUCKS" every week when that's probably just as obnoxious to a casual viewer who doesn't know why people dislike Cena.
> 
> You're just acting like marks getting mad when they do it to a wrestler you like. If Bray Wyatt is really as good as you all think he is, he'll find a way to break up the chants. If not, they'll be wrestling the Usos on Superstars in 6 months. Deal with it.


It's almost like the IWC has more than one person in it. Eerie right?


----------



## The Hardcore Show

mrfaafs said:


> There is no excuse for the crowd absolutely shitting on the best debut the WWE has had in a long time. In fact, every crowd since (and including the crowd at) Payback has been really smarky and terrible. When you chant "Goldberg" at Ryback, or "Husky Harris" at Bray Wyatt, you aren't being clever. You are being wrestling's equivalent to hipster douchebags. Stop embarrassing yourselves, and the next time you think about starting a "What?" chant, just know you are making yourself and everyone in the crowd look like morons.


For the most part that is all that goes to WWE or sporting events these days: hipster douchebags because they are the only ones who have the money I mean look at how many people left Game 6 of the NBA Finals when the Miami Heat look like they were finished. People today just want to be noticed or look cool when they go to things like this.


----------



## Buckley

Those Husky Harris chanters weren't smarks, because a smark would see how good Wyatt is, and wouldn't shit on his amazing debut by chanting Husky Harris.


----------



## Arcade

Other than the "Husky Harris" chants, Bray Wyatt's debut was very good, and didn't disappoint. The promo before his entrance was wonderful, and the actual entrance with the Wyatt Family walking down the ramp in the dark with a lamplight was also brilliant. Harper and Rowan attacking Kane probably foreshadows a match between Bray Wyatt and Kane at Summerslam.


----------



## Contrarian

> Matter of fact none of you have a problem with the fans breaking kayfabe to chant "CENA SUCKS" every week


WTF? Chanting "Cena sucks" is breaking kayfabe now?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Wait a minute.



So people are actually bothered by the "Husky Harris" chant?



I guess ALL fans should instantly take a liking to him, show respect and pay homage because the IWC loves him. When it's an IWC favorite, those chants are disrespectful, right?


Hilarious.


----------



## connormurphy13

Honestly until you guys mentioned it, I wasn't paying attention to the crowd because I was so glued to what was actually happening on the TV. I haven't gotten chills like that other then in Taker's segments


----------



## wwefanstan

Guys, the whole thing is silly. Is the WWE really expecting us to forget that Husky Harris who was involved in one of the biggest storylines of the last decade is? Husky was in a huge storyline disapearred and is now back trying to call himself something else. Really?


----------



## Ecoces

Happenstan said:


> Fuck you dude. I didn't chant jack. The fact that so many of you are afraid of this sad, stupid little chant shows me how much faith you have in the Bray Wyatt character...none whatsoever. You want to bitch about something, bitch about how quickly Bray's fans are willing to doubt the character. One chant comes along and it's panic city. Pathetic.


its because we know more than you and we have seen it happen. im sorry you're too stupid to see the outcome of actions like these but the reality is guys get buried for stupid shit like this from stupid fans.

and yeah i was excited for Bray Wyatt, its fresh its different and it has a coolness factor to it. Yet instead of enjoying the NEW character stupid wrestling fans have to go full retard and try to ruin it with those chants.


----------



## Nimbus

Well, this debut..... no forum crash, no trending on twitter...that pretty much sums it up. i wouldn't call it success.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

Fresh Dougie said:


> Wait a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> So people are actually bothered by the "Husky Harris" chant?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess ALL fans should instantly take a liking to him, show respect and pay homage because the IWC loves him. When it's an IWC favorite, those chants are disrespectful, right?
> 
> 
> Hilarious.


I just think people are worried that within a month the Wyatt family will be on Main Event doing jack shit because the crowds chatting Husky Harris


----------



## Ecoces

wwefanstan said:


> Guys, the whole thing is silly. Is the WWE really expecting us to forget that Husky Harris who was involved in one of the biggest storylines of the last decade is? Husky was in a huge storyline disapearred and is now back trying to call himself something else. Really?


are you the type of idiot that instead of calling an actor/Actress by their real name you call them by their movie name?

"omg its Tony Stark! can i have your autograph Mr. Stark?"


----------



## Eric Fleischer

I love how everyone predicted for weeks what they'd chant, they chanted it, and everyone's freaking about it. Who cares? 

I thought it was a solid debut, 7/10.


----------



## x78

Fresh Dougie said:


> Wait a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> So people are actually bothered by the "Husky Harris" chant?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess ALL fans should instantly take a liking to him, show respect and pay homage because the IWC loves him. When it's an IWC favorite, those chants are disrespectful, right?
> 
> 
> Hilarious.


It's nothing to do with the 'IWC', it's to do with idiots trying to make themselves look clever by intentionally ruining a great gimmick and character.


----------



## Mr. I

wwefanstan said:


> Guys, the whole thing is silly. Is the WWE really expecting us to forget that Husky Harris who was involved in one of the biggest storylines of the last decade is? Husky was in a huge storyline disapearred and is now back trying to call himself something else. Really?


He was a henchmen for two months in the later stages of that storyline months after its fire had gone out.

Also, yes, they are, actually. Because who the fuck cares about an early gimmick? This has been the way of wrestling since gimmicks were invented. 
He's been doing Bray Wyatt for over a year now, longer than he was ever Husky Harris. I believe a talented performer doing a great gimmick is something to be entertained by, not "oh look, something with effort put into it, how can I be a parasite and crap on this for no reason"?


----------



## BKsaaki

Nimbus said:


> Well, this debut..... no forum crash, no trending on twitter...that pretty much sums it up. i wouldn't call it success.


I'm amused that you're putting so much energy and time into hating a particular wrestler who just debuted today.You must have a busy life :HHH2


----------



## hazuki

Nimbus said:


> Well, this debut..... no forum crash, no trending on twitter...that pretty much sums it up. i wouldn't call it success.


They did trend on twitter.


----------



## Kratosx23

Buckley said:


> Those Husky Harris chanters weren't smarks, because a smark would see how good Wyatt is, and wouldn't shit on his amazing debut by chanting Husky Harris.


Then what were they? They sure as hell weren't casual fans because they don't remember shit or even care enough.


----------



## The Enforcer

Nimbus said:


> Well, this debut..... no forum crash, no trending on twitter...that pretty much sums it up. i wouldn't call it success.


It was trending #1 right after they got back from commercial. Whoops.

I loved the debut. It wasn't anything extravagant but it was executed very well and got their point across in a big way. Can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## wwefanstan

Ithil said:


> He was a henchmen for two months in the later stages of that storyline months after its fire had gone out.
> 
> Also, yes, they are, actually. Because who the fuck cares about an early gimmick? This has been the way of wrestling since gimmicks were invented.
> He's been doing Bray Wyatt for over a year now, longer than he was ever Husky Harris. I believe a talented performer doing a great gimmick is something to be entertained by, not "oh look, something with effort put into it, how can I be a parasite and crap on this for no reason"?


Huh? A year? He debuted tonight. I wouldn't call doing videos and what not doing it for a year. Which mind you its only been 2 or 3 months at most.


----------



## Buckley

Fresh Dougie said:


> Wait a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> So people are actually bothered by the "Husky Harris" chant?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess ALL fans should instantly take a liking to him, show respect and pay homage because the IWC loves him. When it's an IWC favorite, those chants are disrespectful, right?
> 
> 
> Hilarious.


You dont have to like him, but you should respect him. No one under the age of 12 thought it was edgy or funny when Ryback gets "Goldberg" chants or when Tensai gets "Albert" chants. 

Do you know how retarded it would be if people started chanting "MEAN MARK" at Undertaker or "RINGMASTER" at SCSA? Just because you dont like them doesnt mean you have to shit on them, especially when WWE gave us an awesome build up followed by a great debut, which leads to something everyone will look forward to watching.


----------



## Kratosx23

wwefanstan said:


> Huh? A year? He debuted tonight. I wouldn't call doing videos and what not doing it for a year. Which mind you its only been 2 or 3 months at most.


Holy shit, son. Just.....holy shit.


----------



## Bryan D.

Nimbus said:


> Well, this debut..... no forum crash, no trending on twitter...that pretty much sums it up. i wouldn't call it success.


Don't be stupid. They were number 1 trending worldwide.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

The Hardcore Show said:


> I just think people are worried that within a month the Wyatt family will be on Main Event doing jack shit because the crowds chatting Husky Harris


Naw, it's not that.


It's the EXACT same shit that happened last year, with all the Ambrose hype. If you don't pay homage to that guy, then you're subject to angry forum members who call you disrespectful. But, it's only disrespectful to them because the ENTIRE audience doesn't praise the guy they've been anxious for months to see.


And I think a big part of that could be the fact that your average fan only knows Wyatt, aside from the vignettes, as Husky Harris because maybe they don't watch NXT. I know I don't and I'm not sold on him yet but I do remember Husky Harris. And that's what happens when you take a guy that was in a pretty big storyline, repackage him and bring him back. 

The new age of fans didn't forget that Tensai was A-Train/Albert, eventhough he had been away for 8 years. I doubt they forgot that Wyatt, as Husky Harris, was one of Punk's lackeys 2-3 years ago, considering he still looks the same.




I just think people are making this too big of a deal. They should be worried if fans start chanting "Bo Rotunda", now that would be disrespectful.


----------



## Buckley

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Then what were they? They sure as hell weren't casual fans because they don't remember shit or even care enough.


Exactly what I said in a different post: Fucking retards who think its funny and edgy to chant past gimmicks.


----------



## Arcade

wwefanstan said:


> Guys, the whole thing is silly. Is the WWE really expecting us to forget that Husky Harris who was involved in one of the biggest storylines of the last decade is? Husky was in a huge storyline disapearred and is now back trying to call himself something else. Really?


So you want him to be Husky Harris for life? A failed character run for Bray Wyatt, rather being a character that has a bit of originality, and that has a chance to become big?


----------



## ironcladd1

After tonight's crowd, I'm dreading the first live promo by Wyatt.

These crowds are going to ''what'' chant him out of the building.


----------



## Nimbus

Bryan D. said:


> Don't be stupid. They were number 1 trending worldwide.


Not in my country, also no forum crash either.


----------



## Kratosx23

Buckley said:


> Exactly what I said in a different post: Fucking retards who think its funny and edgy to chant past gimmicks.


Otherwise known as smarks.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

wwefanstan said:


> Huh? A year? He debuted tonight. I wouldn't call doing videos and what not doing it for a year. Which mind you its only been 2 or 3 months at most.


So I guess you don't watch NXT?


----------



## Clique

For those who want to rewatch the awesome debut


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Arcade said:


> Other than the "Husky Harris" chants, Bray Wyatt's debut was very good, and didn't disappoint. The promo before his entrance was wonderful, and the actual entrance with the Wyatt Family walking down the ramp in the dark with a lamplight was also brilliant. Harper and Rowan attacking Kane probably foreshadows a match between Bray Wyatt and Kane at Summerslam.


I'm thinking it could be Harper and Rowan vs The Brothers of Destruction at Summerslam. :mark:


----------



## Apex Predator

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Otherwise known as smarks.


It will take more than a few smarks to take down the Wyatt's stable. I wouldn't feed into it. Just ignore it.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

I thought the debut was solid. I guess I was kinda hoping for some in ring action or a live promo but definitely good with what we got. Kane is a fine first victim, he doesn't need to go straight to the top right away. I wonder if they will have a separate feud for Harper/Rowan? Maybe have them beat on Brodus and Tensai's fat asses.

As for the Husky Harris chants, yeah that shit was lame as fuck, but let me try to put a positive spin on it (and I'm sure this is what Bray is telling himself): the fans who were chanting that were clearly into Wyatt enough to know who he is, who he used to be, and to want to taunt him. And that's good right? It's just since the fans were retards they thought the best way to taunt him would be by chanting Husky at him - but they did react strongly, and those chants can't go on forever, in time they will just turn into normal reactions. But as they always say the worst crowd reaction is silence, that's the only way you get truly shit on.


----------



## Arcade

ironcladd1 said:


> After tonight's crowd, I'm dreading the first live promo by Wyatt.
> 
> These crowds are going to ''what'' chant him out of the building.


Not sure about that. During The Wyatt Family entrance, they got cheers from the crowd, and it'll be hard to chant "What?" with Wyatt's promo style.


----------



## Brye

Y'all know how to get worked up over nothing. It's amazing. We see an awesome debut and because no one could possibly be happy in this place, everyone focuses on the 10 second chant at the end.


----------



## wwefanstan

The IWC cracks me up in the couple of years I visited this forum it has gone like this. 70% of people on here changed their pictures to Karma, then Sin Cara, then Zack Ryder, then CM Punk (he still has his supporters) then the Shield and now this new faction. In fact, it seems most people on this forum are turning on the Shield and forgetting them over Husky. I guess the IWC just can never decide what they like.


----------



## Mr. I

wwefanstan said:


> Huh? A year? He debuted tonight. I wouldn't call doing videos and what not doing it for a year. Which mind you its only been 2 or 3 months at most.


Ok, you're most likely just a time wasting troll.

But I'll bite.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD3-dWA-JG4
That is Bray Wyatt's first ever promo, from last summer. Not to alarm you but there is a such thing as a developmental territory.


----------



## Honey Bucket

ironcladd1 said:


> After tonight's crowd, I'm dreading the first live promo by Wyatt.
> 
> These crowds are going to ''what'' chant him out of the building.


I personally don't think they'll get a chance. Wyatt's promo delivery is much more frenetic, abrasive and LOUD compared to that of someone who pauses after every sentence like a Mark Henry or Randy Orton. 

I refer to the promo Wyatt cut before they made their entance...can you really see a crowd trying to shout 'WHAT?' to that? You'll probably get one or two but I have faith that his promos will be too strong for the dullards in the crowd.


----------



## Stanford

wwefanstan said:


> The IWC cracks me up in the couple of years I visited this forum it has gone like this. 70% of people on here changed their pictures to Karma, then Sin Cara, then Zack Ryder, then CM Punk (he still has his supporters) then the Shield and now this new faction. In fact, it seems most people on this forum are turning on the Shield and forgetting them over Husky. I guess the IWC just can never decide what they like.


You dropped your _real name_ gimmick?


----------



## tor187

WWE insults our intelligence thinking that by changing a wrestler's name and gimmick will make us forget all about their past names and gimmicks. This isn't the 80's or 90's anymore. Their target demographic may be kids but that doesn't mean that there aren't long-time fans out there who remember characters from the past.


----------



## Kratosx23

Arcade said:


> Not sure about that. During The Wyatt Family entrance, they got cheers from the crowd, and it'll be hard to chant "What?" with Wyatt's promo style.


If anything, I think he'd be the easiest person on the roster to do it to because his promos are so Charles Manson-esque, batshit crazy things that normal people don't relate to.


----------



## x78

Fresh Dougie said:


> And I think a big part of that could be the fact that your average fan only knows Wyatt, aside from the vignettes, as Husky Harris because maybe they don't watch NXT. I know I don't and I'm not sold on him yet but I do remember Husky Harris. And that's what happens when you take a guy that was in a pretty big storyline, repackage him and bring him back.


Has it not crossed your mind that maybe there's a reason so many people like Wyatt and are excited to see him? It's the same with Ambrose. If you've watched Wyatt, Ambrose or anyone else's work and aren't a fan or whatever then I doubt anybody would care. But when it's idiots claiming that they hope the whole thing fails and trying to spoil it for everyone just because they want to look cool and rebellious by going against the grain, then that's just pathetic and stupid.


----------



## Mr. I

wwefanstan said:


> The IWC cracks me up in the couple of years I visited this forum it has gone like this. 70% of people on here changed their pictures to Karma, then Sin Cara, then Zack Ryder, then CM Punk (he still has his supporters) then the Shield and now this new faction. In fact, it seems most people on this forum are turning on the Shield and forgetting them over Husky. I guess the IWC just can never decide what they like.


It's almost as though you're just blindly making up shit and attributing it to some kind of mythical "IWC hivemind" when the internet wrestling community is in fact comprised of hundreds of thousands of people with their own opinions, preferences, tastes and knowledge. But nah, that would be crazy.


----------



## Eric Fleischer

Would a night after Mania crowd have chanted "Husky Harris"? I bet they would have, but everyone loves them.

Better than last weeks crowd in Iowa, who probably would have went to the drink stand before Orton came out.


----------



## Luchini

Imagine if these smarky crowds were around a long time ago chanting "STUNNING STEVE! Clap clap clap clap clap" when Stone Cold came out or "ROCKY MAIVIA" when the Rock debuted.


----------



## x78

tor187 said:


> WWE insults our intelligence thinking that by changing a wrestler's name and gimmick will make us forget all about their past names and gimmicks. This isn't the 80's or 90's anymore. Their target demographic may be kids but that doesn't mean that there aren't long-time fans out there who remember characters from the past.


How is it insulting anyone's intelligence by taking a shitty character and making it into a good one? fpalm


----------



## Stanford

I think if they're smart, they won't let him cut a live promo in the middle of the ring for a long time.


----------



## Pacmanboi

One of the best debuts I have ever seen. They didn't fuck up yet. Other than smarky ass crowd, there was no other way that could have improved it.


----------



## Mr. I

tor187 said:


> WWE insults our intelligence thinking that by changing a wrestler's name and gimmick will make us forget all about their past names and gimmicks. This isn't the 80's or 90's anymore. Their target demographic may be kids but that doesn't mean that there aren't long-time fans out there who remember characters from the past.


Sounds to me like you're simply looking for an insult that isn't there. There is no insult, they have a new character for the man to portray, one that's more complex and long term than just a rookie character he once had.
Maybe they're relying on you to not be cynical, up your own ass know-it-all who can't even accept such a fundamental wrestling concept as a gimmick change.


----------



## Stad

Nimbus said:


> Not in my country, also no forum crash either.


Do you not understand what worldwide means? :lmao


----------



## FlemmingLemming

wwefanstan said:


> The IWC cracks me up in the couple of years I visited this forum it has gone like this. 70% of people on here changed their pictures to Karma, then Sin Cara, then Zack Ryder, then CM Punk (he still has his supporters) then the Shield and now this new faction. In fact, it seems most people on this forum are turning on the Shield and forgetting them over Husky. I guess the IWC just can never decide what they like.


What? So according to your point of view, everyone on this forum should be monolithic and cling to the same wrestler, forever?


----------



## Mr. I

wrestle_champion said:


> Imagine if these smarky crowds were around a long time ago chanting "STUNNING STEVE! Clap clap clap clap clap" when Stone Cold came out or "ROCKY MAIVIA" when the Rock debuted.


Rocky Maivia is really not an example of that at all, because it was not a redebut. Rocky Maivia turned heel, and was called "The Rock" Rocky Maivia, then eventually just The Rock.


----------



## PoisonMouse

tor187 said:


> WWE insults our intelligence thinking that by changing a wrestler's name and gimmick will make us forget all about their past names and gimmicks. This isn't the 80's or 90's anymore. Their target demographic may be kids but that doesn't mean that there aren't long-time fans out there who remember characters from the past.


So fucking what if they had a gimmick before? Newsflash: Every wrestler has had at least one different gimmick, name and all. How is chaning a shitty character to a good one an insult to intelligence?


----------



## Apex Predator

I would have loved to see them use a real lantern to make the look more authentic.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

x78 said:


> It's nothing to do with the 'IWC', it's to do with idiots trying to make themselves look clever by intentionally ruining a great gimmick and character.


Because it's a great gimmick to you, they should just automatically praise it, right?




Buckley said:


> You dont have to like him, but you should respect him.


Why should I respect a guy, who I only became familiar with due to this forum?

I never went out my way and said "I need to check out Bray Wyatt". I'm not gonna overpraise him just because the IWC does. I was the same way with Bryan and Ambrose, who I allowed to grow on me and I find both to be the best part of the show.

You gotta earn respect and Wyatt hasn't earned shit from me because this is the first time I've seen him since Nexus ended. And he wasn't shit then.

Hell, we should respect Ryback and not chant "Goldberg". We should respect Henry and not chant "Sexual Chocolate". And we should respect Cena and not chant he sucks.




The uproar from those chants is unreal. Oh shit, the world is coming to an end because the fans chanted "Husky Harris" at the lord and savior of WWE. C'mon, son. Just be happy WWE had them debut, attacking Kane and not debut in a random match with the 2 overweight dancers or against Alex Riley & JTG.


----------



## ironcladd1

Arcade said:


> Not sure about that. During The Wyatt Family entrance, they got cheers from the crowd, and it'll be hard to chant "What?" with Wyatt's promo style.


I hope you're right. I really do.


----------



## tor187

x78 said:


> How is it insulting anyone's intelligence by taking a shitty character and making it into a good one? fpalm


Maybe because they expect us to totally forget that he used to be a "shitty character." They could have had his Husky Harris character evolve or they could have kept his old name and called his group the Harris family. 

Imagine watching a TV show and there is a particular character on the show who eventually disappears and then reemerges on the show as a totally different character with a new name and personality. It's ridiculous.


----------



## SerapisLiber

Fresh Dougie said:


> Because it's a great gimmick to you, they should just automatically praise it, right?


Yes.


----------



## x78

Fresh Dougie said:


> Because it's a great gimmick to you, they should just automatically praise it, right?


No, but they shouldn't chant 'Husky Harris' and purposely shit on it either. I bet you're one of the people who used to laugh about how Ambrose was going to debut with a comedy gimmick, and then looked like a complete and utter retard when he was as good as everyone said.


----------



## Apex Predator

tor187 said:


> Maybe because they expect us to totally forget that he used to be a "shitty character." They could have had his Husky Harris character evolve or they could have kept his old name and called his group the Harris family.
> 
> Imagine watching a TV show and there is a particular character on the show who eventually disappears and then reemerges on the show as a totally different character with a new name and personality. It's ridiculous.


It's entertainment. That's all it is.


----------



## Mr. I

tor187 said:


> Maybe because they expect us to totally forget that he used to be a "shitty character." They could have had his Husky Harris character evolve or they could have kept his old name and called his group the Harris family.
> 
> *Imagine watching a TV show and there is a particular character on the show who eventually disappears and then reemerges on the show as a totally different character with a new name and personality. It's ridiculous.*


That does in fact, happen all the time. You must have just never noticed.
Actors play different roles with no connection on long running series very often.

You are inventing an insult from thin air. Also..."ridiculous"? Guess what? Everything about professional wrestling is ridiculous.


----------



## Stanford

tor187 said:


> Imagine watching a TV show


OK!


----------



## Kratosx23

tor187 said:


> Maybe because they expect us to totally forget that he used to be a "shitty character." They could have had his Husky Harris character evolve or they could have kept his old name and called his group the Harris family.
> 
> Imagine watching a TV show and there is a particular character on the show who eventually disappears and then reemerges on the show as a totally different character with a new name and personality. It's ridiculous.


This isn't The Wire, son, it's wrestling.


----------



## Synax

tor187 said:


> Maybe because they expect us to totally forget that he used to be a "shitty character." They could have had his Husky Harris character evolve or they could have* kept his old name and called his group the Harris family*.
> 
> Imagine watching a TV show and there is a particular character on the show who eventually disappears and then reemerges on the show as a totally different character with a new name and personality. It's ridiculous.


----------



## wwefanstan

x78 said:


> No, but they shouldn't chant 'Husky Harris' and purposely shit on it either. I bet you're one of the people who used to laugh about how Ambrose was going to debut with a comedy gimmick, and then looked like a complete and utter retard when he was as good as everyone said.


Ambrose is as good as everyone said? How? I agree he has potential but don't kid yourself he hasn't drawn a dime yet.


----------



## Apex Predator

x78 said:


> No, but they shouldn't chant 'Husky Harris' and purposely shit on it either.


As much as I agree with you. The fans pay money to be live. That's one thing Vince or anyone can't control. The universe doesn't revolve around just one individual. Sucks I know..


----------



## ironcladd1

Dopesick said:


> I personally don't think they'll get a chance. Wyatt's promo delivery is much more frenetic, abrasive and LOUD compared to that of someone who pauses after every sentence like a Mark Henry or Randy Orton.
> 
> I refer to the promo Wyatt cut before they made their entance...can you really see a crowd trying to shout 'WHAT?' to that? You'll probably get one or two but I have faith that his promos will be too strong for the dullards in the crowd.


I want to believe you. I'm not getting my hopes up right now though.


----------



## Natsuke

Apex Predator said:


> I would have loved to see them use a real lantern to make the look more authentic.


Oddly enough the color of the light from the e-lantern fit them really well. And I think the reasoning for not using a flame-lit lantern is because it might either burn out, or it won't illuminate as much as the e-lantern. The one they used worked incredibly well.


----------



## wwefanstan

Ithil said:


> That does in fact, happen all the time. You must have just never noticed.
> Actors play different roles with no connection on long running series very often.
> 
> You are inventing an insult from thin air. Also..."ridiculous"? Guess what? Everything about professional wrestling is ridiculous.


Name 3 examples. It almost never happens outside of soap operas.


----------



## Honey Bucket

tor187 said:


> Maybe because they expect us to totally forget that he used to be a "shitty character." They could have had his Husky Harris character evolve or they could have kept his old name and called his group the Harris family.
> 
> Imagine watching a TV show and there is a particular character on the show who eventually disappears and then reemerges on the show as a totally different character with a new name and personality. It's ridiculous.


It's called being 'repackaged'. It's only happened...let's see...the past 30 years? Hell, the guy who Rowan and Harper attacked was a shitty character before he was repackaged. So was a guy like Rikishi. The Undertaker turned from a Satanic overlord into a ******* biker in the course of a year. Hell, MANKIND was fucking Cactus Jack.


----------



## Mr. I

wwefanstan said:


> Ambrose is as good as everyone said? How? I agree he has potential but don't kid yourself he hasn't drawn a dime yet.


You're really trying to run down that "insider troll" playbook.


----------



## Schrute_Farms

WWE just has to roll with it, that reaction was PHENOMINAL for a new group, that pop was a good thing IMO even if they're heels, Vince hears that pop and loses his mind thinking $$$$$$ it was awesome. The entrance was so unique and the beat down was brutal and Bray rocking in the chair was great.

They have to acknowledge that he was Husky but something changed, something made him lose it, he may not even remember it because he's reborn and off in his own world. Given his character it's totally buyable.


----------



## Synax

wwefanstan said:


> Name 3 examples. It almost never happens outside of soap operas.


Pro wrestling is pretty much a male soap Opera so...


----------



## Mr. I

wwefanstan said:


> Name 3 examples. It almost never happens outside of soap operas.



I'll do you a little better than 3.

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/YouLookFamiliar

Unless the defintion of soap opera changed I think you might be wrong.


----------



## x78

Apex Predator said:


> As much as I agree with you. The fans pay money to be live. That's one thing Vince or anyone can control. The universe doesn't revolve around just one individual. Sucks I know..


Like someone else said, just because fans have the right to act like dickheads it doesn't mean they should. You'd be pretty pissed off if you went to watch a Schwarzenegger movie and there was a bunch of guys in the theater chanting 'Terminator' or 'I'll be back'. That's pretty much the same thing that's happened here.


----------



## Arcade

tor187 said:


> Maybe because they expect us to totally forget that he used to be a "shitty character." They could have had his Husky Harris character evolve or they could have kept his old name and called his group the Harris family.
> 
> Imagine watching a TV show and there is a particular character on the show who eventually disappears and then reemerges on the show as a totally different character with a new name and personality. It's ridiculous.


His character did evolve, and it evolved into Bray Wyatt. I'm not sure why rebranding Husky Harris as Bray Wyatt bothers you so much, as the Bray Wyatt character is far more interesting and entertaining than Husky Harris.

Should Stone Cold Steve Austin stay as The Ringmaster, The Rock as Flex Kavana, Kane as Issac Yankem, and more recently Ryback as Skip Sheffield? Wrestlers getting rebranded as new chracters in nothing new , and has happened for many times and years in pro wrestling.


----------



## wwefanstan

Ithil said:


> I'll do you a little better than 3.
> 
> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/YouLookFamiliar
> 
> Unless the defintion of soap opera changed I think you might be wrong.


Right none within the last 20 years and all were guest parts (IE very small part of episode). Runtundo was part of a HUGE WWE storyline as Husky Harris for half a year. This is like taking the actor who plays Cam on Modern Family and bringing him back the next season playing a totally different character. Its unheard of and totally silly.


----------



## Synax

x78 said:


> Like someone else said, just because fans have the right to act like dickheads it doesn't mean they should. You'd be pretty pissed off if you went to watch a Schwarzenegger movie and there was a bunch of guys in the theater chanting 'Terminator' or 'I'll be back'. That's pretty much the same thing that's happened here.



Well you'd be pissed if some jerks started chanting anything since that's not allowed in a movie theater. I wouldn't really call it the same.


----------



## Apex Predator

Natsuke said:


> Oddly enough the color of the light from the e-lantern fit them really well. And I think the reasoning for not using a flame-lit lantern is because it might either burn out, or it won't illuminate as much as the e-lantern. The one they used worked incredibly well.


It does look good indeed. Next week promo live will be interesting ..

I can't believe posters letting that stan guy get to them. He's just reeling you in as in trolling don't pay no mind. We're here to support the Wyatt's. Let's keep it that way.


----------



## tor187

Ithil said:


> Sounds to me like you're simply looking for an insult that isn't there. There is no insult, they have a new character for the man to portray, one that's more complex and long term than just a rookie character he once had.
> Maybe they're relying on you to not be cynical, up your own ass know-it-all who can't even accept such a fundamental wrestling concept as a gimmick change.


Oh, I totally understand gimmick change. I totally understand that aspect of the business. HHH, for example, went from Connecticut blue-blood to the Cerebral Assassin within a couple of years. It was believable because it was an evolution of his character that took place. Same with Ringmaster becoming Stone Cold or Rocky Maivia becoming the Rock. 

What I don't understand is the WWE thinking that the audience will simply forget about a wrestler's past. Of course many in the crowd will be chanting Husky Harris because that's who they remember the wrestler as. I don't see how WWE would have expected any differently.


----------



## Luchini

tor187 said:


> Maybe because they expect us to totally forget that he used to be a "shitty character." They could have had his Husky Harris character evolve or they could have kept his old name and called his group the Harris family.
> 
> *Imagine watching a TV show* and there is a particular character on the show who eventually disappears and then reemerges on the show as a *totally different character* with a new name and *personality*. It's ridiculous.


The character(s) on TV shows may not change names or disappear, but sometimes the writers screw up so bad it might as well be a different character (i.e Current day Simpsons).So it kind of does happen.:


----------



## RoadDoggJJ

wwefanstan said:


> Name 3 examples. It almost never happens outside of soap operas.


Doctor Who: Karen Gillan appeared as a soothsayer a year before she was cast as Amy Pond.

Buffy the Vampire Slayer: Tom Lenk appeared as a random vampire, and later on as Andrew.

Stargate Franchise: Paul McGillion played Ernest in an episode of SG-1 and Carson Beckett on Atlantis.

Also, many times on Star Trek, and many, many times in wrestling.


----------



## rbhayek

Kevin Smith played Hercules half brother Ithacus and the God of War Ares, also Hercules on Hercules the Legendary Journeys. Just wanted to throw out a non soap example of an actor playing two parts and it being accepted.


----------



## Apex Predator

x78 said:


> Like someone else said, just because fans have the right to act like dickheads it doesn't mean they should. You'd be pretty pissed off if you went to watch a Schwarzenegger movie and there was a bunch of guys in the theater chanting 'Terminator' or 'I'll be back'. That's pretty much the same thing that's happened here.


It's okay ..at least they didn't start the "What" chants during his promo. Don't let it get to you. Real fans should be used to the crowd doing this by now. Just don't feed into it. Nothing to lose sleep over ..


----------



## Kratosx23

RoadDoggJJ said:


> Doctor Who: Karen Gillan appeared as a soothsayer a year before she was cast as Amy Pond.


Holy shit, that explains everything. BRAY WYATT IS A TIME LORD. Now everybody can shut up about why he's not Husky Harris.


----------



## Mr. I

wwefanstan said:


> Right none within the last 20 years and all were guest parts (IE very small part of episode). Runtundo was part of a HUGE WWE storyline as Husky Harris for half a year. This is like taking the actor who plays Cam on Modern Family and bringing him back the next season playing a totally different character. Its unheard of and totally silly.


"Right none within the last 20 years and all were guest parts (IE very small part of episode)"

...

Apart from the majority of the (hundreds) of examples being from the last 20 years, of course. Or that there is a gigantic section dedicated to "people who played a guest role, then took on a regular role as a different character later".

And actually, he was in the Nexus as a background henchmen for....three months, in said role he received no gimmick or character of his own beyond "husky guy". I would call that the wrestling equivalent of a guest role. Now he has been developing a new, complex and long term character on NXT for the past year, and will now be a major character on RAW.

Where is the problem here again?


----------



## Stanford

wwefanstan said:


> Husky Harris is totally silly.


No way!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

x78 said:


> I bet you're one of the people who used to laugh about how Ambrose was going to debut with a comedy gimmick, and then looked like a complete and utter retard when he was as good as everyone said.


No, I wasn't.


I was one of those people who laughed when "smarks" began "arm chair booking" and called for Ambrose to end the streak at WM this year.




Who gives a fuck what everyone said? What everyone says is good, has no bearing on what I feel is good. And that's the problem with people like you. You think because you like something, everybody else should and if they don't, their a retard. That logic is what's pathetic and retarded. I'm not a hypebeast and I don't give a damn about what the next person likes. I care about what I like, as you should, and not get all pissy because there is somebody in this world dislikes what you like.



You'd lose that bet, by the way. Just like now, I'm not bashing Wyatt but I'm not gonna suck his dick either just because people on a forum think he's the shit. I need to be sold more and I'm not saying anything bad about Wyatt until I see more. But, don't generalize me with "complete and utter retards" simply because I'm not sucking his dick.


----------



## wwefanstan

Ithil said:


> "Right none within the last 20 years and all were guest parts (IE very small part of episode)"
> 
> ...
> 
> Apart from the majority of the (hundreds) of examples being from the last 20 years, of course. Or that there is a gigantic section dedicated to "people who played a guest role, then took on a regular role as a different character later".
> 
> And actually, he was in the Nexus as a background henchmen for....three months, in said role he received no gimmick or character of his own beyond "husky guy". I would call that the wrestling equivalent of a guest role. Now he has been developing a new, complex and long term character on NXT for the past year, and will now be a major character on RAW.
> 
> Where is the problem here again?


Argue however you want but I'm right and you are wrong. You know how we know this? Because Husky Harris got Husky Harris chants tonight. How are them apples?


----------



## Mithro

Are we really gonna have to deal with people chanting Husky Harris every time Bray comes out now, or is this gonna be a once in a blue moon type thing?

Good debut, but sometimes I hate the goddamn fans.


----------



## Mr. I

tor187 said:


> Oh, I totally understand gimmick change. I totally understand that aspect of the business. HHH, for example, went from Connecticut blue-blood to the Cerebral Assassin within a couple of years. It was believable because it was an evolution of his character that took place. Same with Ringmaster becoming Stone Cold or Rocky Maivia becoming the Rock.
> 
> What I don't understand is the WWE thinking that the audience will simply forget about a wrestler's past. Of course many in the crowd will be chanting Husky Harris because that's who they remember the wrestler as. I don't see how WWE would have expected any differently.


I think they expected people to not give a shit. And in my view, why should they? What's the big deal about him being Husky Harris? Who was Husky Harris? A nothing character for a couple of months 3 years ago? 
The only reason this is a big deal, is that you have decided it is. There is no reason to care that he was a different character in a different time as a rookie, you're making nothing into a big deal and doing a stupid chant as a result.


----------



## tor187

Dopesick said:


> It's called being 'repackaged'. It's only happened...let's see...the past 30 years? Hell, the guy who Rowan and Harper attacked was a shitty character before he was repackaged. So was a guy like Rikishi. The Undertaker turned from a Satanic overlord into a ******* biker in the course of a year. Hell, MANKIND was fucking Cactus Jack.


First off, WWE fans did not become smarks until the late 90's when the internet became prominent. Prior to that, WWE fans were mostly comprised of kids who were fed anything the WWE gave them and ate it up. They didn't remember Tony Atlas so they didn't recognize Saba Simba. Same with Steamboat becoming The Dragon and the Papa Shango becoming Kama and, later, the Godfather. 

Rikishi was originally known as Fatu. Then he became Rikishi Fatu and finally Rikishi. It was an evolution of his character. Same with the Undertaker. He was still The Undertaker but his gimmick had evolved into a biker. Mankind was Cactus Jack only in WCW and ECW so the majority of pre-teen WWE fans/marks at the time didn't know who Cactus Jack was when he debuted in WWE as Mankind.


----------



## Apex Predator

Mithro said:


> Are we really gonna have to deal with people chanting Husky Harris every time Bray comes out now, or is this gonna be a once in a blue moon type thing?
> 
> Good debut, but sometimes I hate the goddamn fans.


No one knows for sure..I think we all should chill and see how it plays out next week. Sometimes we need to be patient and let it run it's course.


----------



## The Enforcer

In regards to the Husky Harris chants, it was lame but what do you expect? Every time somebody spends a considerable amount of time on the main roster and then comes back with a different gimmick there are going to be idiot fans that bring up the past. Hell, people still chant Sexual Chocolate at Henry and he hasn't done that for ages. Give Wyatt a chance to cut a few promos and that stuff will die down.

Was anybody else really impressed with Harper? I liked what I saw in NXT but I thought his facial expressions and mannerisms were spot on tonight. Whenever the stuff with Wyatt ends I think he could have a bright future.


----------



## Mr. I

wwefanstan said:


> Argue however you want but I'm right and you are wrong. You know how we know this? Because Husky Harris got Husky Harris chants tonight. How are them apples?


I'll take that as a "I have no retort". 
Given the argument was "was it stupid of those few fans to chant that?".


----------



## Stanford

wwefanstan said:


> How are them apples?


Who said anything about apples? You're in the wrong thread.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Ugh this thread has become everything I've detested about modern day wrestling. All because of a ten second chant.


----------



## tor187

wwefanstan said:


> Argue however you want but I'm right and you are wrong. You know how we know this? Because Husky Harris got Husky Harris chants tonight. How are them apples?


Dude, I totally agree with you. I don't see how some people on here are not seeing the big picture and understanding our point of view. It's quite simple really. The guy is Husky Harris for a LONG time, disappears for a while, and the next thing you know he is a hick Charles Manson wannabe with a brand new name and no acknowledgement of his own past.


----------



## x78

Fresh Dougie said:


> No, I wasn't.
> 
> I was one of those people who laughed when "smarks" began "arm chair booking" and called for Ambrose to end the streak at WM this year.
> 
> Who gives a fuck what everyone said? What everyone says is good, has no bearing on what I feel is good. And that's the problem with people like you. You think because you like something, everybody else should and if they don't, their a retard. That logic is what's pathetic and retarded. I'm not a hypebeast and I don't give a damn about what the next person likes. I care about what I like, as you should, and not get all pissy because there is somebody in this world dislikes what you like.
> 
> You'd lose that bet, by the way. Just like now, I'm not bashing Wyatt but I'm not gonna suck his dick either just because people on a forum think he's the shit. I need to be sold more and I'm not saying anything bad about Wyatt until I see more. But, don't generalize me with "complete and utter retards" simply because I'm not sucking his dick.


I'm not saying that at all, you seem to be generalizing me with the 'IWC' as if it's some sort of single mind when in reality it's a collection of thousands of individuals, all of whom like different things. I couldn't care less what you like or dislike, I don't really understand why you wouldn't look something up to form your own opinion if there are a lot of people raving about it but whatever, that's up to you. The only point I'm making is that the people chanting 'Husky Harris' were idiots for shitting on a great gimmick. You don't have to like it, I honestly couldn't give less of a fuck if you do or not. I didn't like Lord Tensai but I also didn't like people shitting on his gimmick and ruining it for everyone to try and make themselves look clever.


----------



## 777

Chanters, not smarks. Wanna-be smarks.

Real smarks realize how much potential a gimmick like this has.


----------



## Stanford

Dopesick said:


> Ugh this thread has become everything I've detested about modern day wrestling. All because of a ten second chant.


I miss Magnum TA, too, beautiful.


----------



## Mr. I

tor187 said:


> Dude, I totally agree with you. I don't see how some people on here are not seeing the big picture and understanding our point of view. It's quite simple really. The guy is Husky Harris for a LONG time, disappears for a while, and the next thing you know he is a hick Charles Manson wannabe with a brand new name and no acknowledgement of his own past.


Three months is now a long time. He was Harris on RAW for THREE MONTHS, as a background henchmen.

You act like he was World Champion and spent 10 years on the roster.


----------



## Annihilus

This is just how things are how, you guys are only mad because the target of it was someone you liked. If Kane debuted today a year after his dentist gimmick, fans would be chanting "ISAAC YANKEM! ISAAC YANKEM!" it's a consequence of people learning the inner workings of the wrestling business and kayfabe dying. You people all marked out in the weekly Raw thread when they chant Sexual Chocolate, Goldberg, Albert, Johnny Curtis, etc. Why make an exception and get butthurt this time?


----------



## Honey Bucket

The Enforcer said:


> Was anybody else really impressed with Harper? I liked what I saw in NXT but I thought his facial expressions and mannerisms were spot on tonight. Whenever the stuff with Wyatt ends I think he could have a bright future.


I thought Harper AND Rowan were excellent in their attaclk. It was sloppy and unrefined but that's exactly how I'd expect two brainwashed behemoths from the swamp to attack someone out of the blue. The way Harper shoved Rowan out the way so he could get to rain some blows down on Kane was a nice visual. Excellent all round.


----------



## connormurphy13

tor187 said:


> Dude, I totally agree with you. I don't see how some people on here are not seeing the big picture and understanding our point of view. It's quite simple really. The guy is Husky Harris for a LONG time, disappears for a while, and the next thing you know he is a hick Charles Manson wannabe with a brand new name and no acknowledgement of his own past.


Who cares? He looks different, acts different, and is different. He's basically an actor and he changed his role because the first one didn't work out for the best. It's like a gimmick change essentially. What bearing does the past have on tonight's Raw?


----------



## Apex Predator

Annihilus said:


> This is just how things are how, you guys are only mad because the target of it was someone you liked. If Kane debuted today a year after his dentist gimmick, fans would be chanting "ISAAC YANKEM! ISAAC YANKEM!" it's a consequence of people learning the inner workings of the wrestling business and kayfabe dying. You people all marked out in the weekly Raw thread when they chant Sexual Chocolate, Goldberg, Albert, Johnny Curtis, etc. Why make an exception and get butthurt this time?


Some people special moment was ruined tonight.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

Annihilus said:


> This is just how things are how, you guys are only mad because the target of it was someone you liked. If Kane debuted today a year after his dentist gimmick, fans would be chanting "ISAAC YANKEM! ISAAC YANKEM!" it's a consequence of people learning the inner workings of the wrestling business and kayfabe dying. You people all marked out in the weekly Raw thread when they chant Sexual Chocolate, Goldberg, Albert, Johnny Curtis, etc. Why make an exception and get butthurt this time?


No I hate all the smarky chants - being knowledgeable about the business is one thing - these chants are just dickish moves.

And sorry but WWE and Bray Wyatt especially deserve the benefit of the doubt considering how well the vignettes were. 

Baltimore was a great crowd but the smark shit has to stop.


----------



## Mr. I

Annihilus said:


> This is just how things are how, you guys are only mad because the target of it was someone you liked. If Kane debuted today a year after his dentist gimmick, fans would be chanting "ISAAC YANKEM! ISAAC YANKEM!" it's a consequence of people learning the inner workings of the wrestling business and kayfabe dying. *You people all marked out* in the weekly Raw thread when they chant Sexual Chocolate, Goldberg, Albert, Johnny Curtis, etc. Why make an exception and get butthurt this time?


Really? Can you confirm that for each and every one of us here? Every single one of use "marked out" for those chants? 

It's almost as though you're making up a hivemind to support your argument, and trying to tell people you're arguing with "you are part of this hivemind and this is what you think, therefore I win". But that would be a completely stupid way to try and win an argument, so surely you were going for something different.

"You people", what are you, a wrestling heel trying for cheap heat?


----------



## x78

Annihilus said:


> This is just how things are how, you guys are only mad because the target of it was someone you liked. If Kane debuted today a year after his dentist gimmick, fans would be chanting "ISAAC YANKEM! ISAAC YANKEM!" it's a consequence of people learning the inner workings of the wrestling business and kayfabe dying. You people all marked out in the weekly Raw thread when they chant Sexual Chocolate, Goldberg, Albert, Johnny Curtis, etc. Why make an exception and get butthurt this time?


It's kind of embarrassing that you need me to point out that this forum has 200,000+ members, and that the people getting excited about the Goldberg, Albert etc chants are probably not the same ones who are annoyed by the Husky Harris chants.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

This thread really has become a wretched place...anyway, the chants were strong reactions, so I bet in Vince's book it's OK, for now anyway. It won't go on forever.


----------



## Mr. I

papercuts_hurt said:


> This thread really has become a wretched place...anyway, the chants were strong reactions, so I bet in Vince's book it's OK, for now anyway. It won't go on forever.


More important to Vince would be the huge reaction to the actual debut. The idiots chanting that only actually started at the end.


----------



## Eric Fleischer

People should chant "Issac Yankum" and "Fake Diesel" at Kane, JBL can scream "I can't believe the disrespect shown Glen Jacobs here!", and Cole can call him an idiot.


----------



## obby

wwefanstan said:


> Huh? A year? He debuted tonight. I wouldn't call doing videos and what not doing it for a year. Which mind you its only been 2 or 3 months at most.


Yes STAN, WINDHAM ROTUNDA has been doing the Bray Wyatt character in WWEs developmental territory NXT for a year. The promotion also contains such competitors as CHRIS SPRADLIN, BRITANI KNIGHT, BENJAMIN SATTERLY, and RAMI SEBEI.


----------



## Mr. I

obby said:


> Yes STAN, WINDHAM ROTUNDA has been doing the Bray Wyatt character in WWEs developmental territory NXT for a year. The promotion also contains such competitors as CHRIS SPRADLIN, BRITANI KNIGHT, BENJAMIN SATTERLY, and RAMI SEBEI.


Slight correction, Paige's real name is Saraya-Jade Bevis. The Knight family is a ringname.


----------



## B. [R]

I hated, just fucking hated how the crowd took something that was so minimalistic and brilliant in approach, and then take a massive shit all over it with those ratchet ass chants. We all know he was Husky fucking Harris, get the fuck over yourself and just enjoy what the man is bringing to the table. At least I feel self-entitled to know that I saw something in the guy as Harris before the character change and i'm happy he's getting his shot.


----------



## The Enforcer

Dopesick said:


> I thought Harper AND Rowan were excellent in their attaclk. It was sloppy and unrefined but that's exactly how I'd expect two brainwashed behemoths from the swamp to attack someone out of the blue. The way Harper shoved Rowan out the way so he could get to rain some blows down on Kane was a nice visual. Excellent all round.


I liked that as well. It seems like Rowan is going to be the simpleton of the group, give that he's the one wearing the lamb mask, and I get the feeling we're going to see a lot of bullying/tough love towards him from Wyatt and Harper. Tonight was the first time I've seen Rowan move that quickly or land shots with that much impact and it's nice to see that come out during their debut.

Does anybody else get the feeling that they're going to push Wyatt as being someone that thinks he's God? With him saying that created war and sees things in his dreams it seems like they're going to take this past just him being a run of the mill psychotic cult leader.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

x78 said:


> I'm not saying that at all, you seem to be generalizing me with the 'IWC' as if it's some sort of collective mind when in reality it's a collection of thousands of individuals, all of whom like different things. I couldn't care less what you like or dislike,* I don't really understand why you wouldn't look something up to form your own opinion if there are a lot of people raving about it but whatever, that's up to you*.


The fuck does any of this mean?


Are you not reading my posts? I said I'm not sold yet and I need to see more of Wyatt. I've said I'm not bashing him because I don't know enough about him. That would be stupid for me to do so.


And the bold is quite pointless because from your (and people like you) arguments, we're retards if he don't mark out over the greatness that is Bray Wyatt. Again, I'm not hypebeast and I'm not gonna praise him because everybody else does. At the same time, I'm not gonna bash him just to seem cool & rebellious, proven by my previous post that said:



> I'm not bashing Wyatt but I'm not gonna suck his dick either just because people on a forum think he's the shit. I need to be sold more and I'm not saying anything bad about Wyatt until I see more. But, don't generalize me with "complete and utter retards" simply because I'm not sucking his dick.


Because that would make me a hypebeast.



The point I'm trying to make is why is a brief chant getting to you so bad. It's not the end of the world and WWE can actually play off of it. But it just seems like anybody who isn't marking out over his debut is a retard, in your mind.


I'm laughing hard as hell over the anger this thread right now. This is not the end of the world. This chant shouldn't hurt Wyatt and I liked Brodie on the indie scene. But, I don't know the other dude. Still, I won't bash either and I won't praise either because I need to be sold on their WWE work, not CHIKARA, not NXT and not Florida. Which is why I'm being patient. Which is what you should be, too.


And I'd bet money the Barclays mark out for him next week. Doesn't mean I will, because a brief debut and praise from "smarks" isn't selling me on why I should like somebody. So, I will give him time to grow on me.




So, I'm waiting for your retort to me being open minded and wanting to let him grow on me, instead of getting my dick hard over a couple vignettes and a beat down on Kane, that could lead to something big. Because I know you have a retort to me not joining in unison with the marking out over any of this.


----------



## obby

Ithil said:


> Slight correction, Paige's real name is Saraya-Jade Bevis. The Knight family is a ringname.


Ah, well I'm not best friends with every wrestler like STAN is so I guess I wouldn't know


----------



## Captain Edd

Fucking idiots chanting Husky Harris ruined it, promo and entrance were really cool.


----------



## tor187

connormurphy13 said:


> Who cares? He looks different, acts different, and is different. He's basically an actor and he changed his role because the first one didn't work out for the best. It's like a gimmick change essentially. What bearing does the past have on tonight's Raw?


I think you may have missed my original point. It has no bearing on tonight's Raw. I was only stating that in the year 2013, the WWE shouldn't act as if they can do things they did in the 80's and 90's and get away with it. Crowds are a lot smarter these days and they remember characters and angles from past years. Not only are these crowds smarter, they are also more vocal. In the 80's and the majority of the 90's, crowd chants were nonexistent. This is no longer the case.

For them to think they weren't going to get some Husky Harris chants tonight would be pretty ignorant if that were the case.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Know what's going to piss me off? When Bray has to give a promo in front of a shitty crowd who doesn't even make a sound. You know it's going to happen and it makes me mad because despite the chants - the crowd showed how awesome wrestling is when people get involved.
The cheer when the music began, the people singing along, that entrance and this character damn near personifies what's so fucking cool about pro wrestling.
I just don't like having the illusion shattered by a dead crowd - which WWE seems to have an awful lot of


----------



## Gene_Wilder

It could have been worse - he could have gotten husky harris chants in the middle of a promo - hopefully they don't continue. Wyatt deserves a better audience.


----------



## B. [R]

Character changes are as much a staple of wrestle as the face and the heel. When someone doesn't pan out, they repackage and try again. It's nothing new, it insults nobodies intelligence, we are to essentially suspend disbelief for them being new people, because in essence they are new people. They are new characters, so in turn, they are different people. Hence the different mannerisms, look and clothing.


----------



## Ecoces

i actually think in his first promo if people are chanting "Husky Harris" use it against them, 

have him saying something like "yes you are correct Husky Harris was a name i knew very well in the past ..... " then have him say some really fucked up shit about violence and being reborn in violence and what not .... and i don't think he would get the chants any longer.


----------



## tor187

x78 said:


> It's kind of embarrassing that you need me to point out that this forum has 200,000+ members, and that the people getting excited about the Goldberg, Albert etc chants are probably not the same ones who are annoyed by the Husky Harris chants.


You're right about this but I think the point he was trying to make is that there was hardly any negative reaction to the Goldberg and Albert chants on here compared to the overwhelmingly negative reaction to the Husky Harris chants.


----------



## Apex Predator

Gene_Wilder said:


> It could have been worse - he could have gotten husky harris chants in the middle of a promo - hopefully they don't continue. Wyatt deserves a better audience.


WWE should address it in a promo. It's the only way to shut them up. As someone said earlier..I was once a man named Husky Harris. He is long gone. And all that's left of him is me
Bray Wyatt. If they continue to ignore it like Ryback Goldberg chants..they'll keep doing it for humor.


----------



## Bullydully

I thought the beatdown could have been better but that entrance was SICK!


----------



## tor187

Ecoces said:


> i actually think in his first promo if people are chanting "Husky Harris" use it against them,
> 
> have him saying something like "yes you are correct Husky Harris was a name i knew very well in the past ..... " then have him say some really fucked up shit about violence and being reborn in violence and what not .... and i don't think he would get the chants any longer.


I was just about to post something similar to this. If these chants continue, they are going to have to acknowledge that Husky Harris was a part of Wyatt's past. After that, the Husky Harris chants will likely go away since the issue was addressed.


----------



## kobra860

tor187 said:


> I was just about to post something similar to this. If these chants continue, they are going to have to acknowledge that Husky Harris was a part of Wyatt's past. After that, the Husky Harris chants will likely go away since the issue was addressed.


They've never addressed it before for other repackaged wrestlers so why start now?


----------



## Ecoces

tor187 said:


> I was just about to post something similar to this. If these chants continue, they are going to have to acknowledge that Husky Harris was a part of Wyatt's past. After that, the Husky Harris chants will likely go away since the issue was addressed.


yeah i think thats for the best if they ignore people will know it bothers them and will just do it more and more. Addressing it is the best way to go.


----------



## Chrome

Ecoces said:


> i actually think in his first promo if people are chanting "Husky Harris" use it against them,
> 
> have him saying something like "yes you are correct Husky Harris was a name i knew very well in the past ..... " then have him say some really fucked up shit about violence and being reborn in violence and what not .... and i don't think he would get the chants any longer.


Ya know, I agree with this. As we've seen in the past, ignoring chants like that isn't the answer, so maybe having Bray attack them might shut them up.


----------



## Secueritae

In case you missed it/ wanted to see it again


----------



## B. [R]

His theme song is fricken excellent.


----------



## Ecoces

kobra860 said:


> They've never addressed it before for other repackaged wrestlers so why start now?


ok let me rephrase if they don't want this "beast" of a group that they took so much time and effort into promoting to become the next Tensai (and i don't want to see Bray Wyatt in lingerie plz!). they should address it.

however this is the WWE so i doubt they will and i fully expect the Wyatt family to become the next 3mb within the next month or two.


----------



## WSM111

I was at RAW tonite. Let me just say this about the (I'll generously call them) smarks chanting "Husky Harris". Half the audience there tonite was families with young kids, 10 yrs old and younger. So these smarks know something about the actor playing Bray Wyatt, that the little kids don't. Wow...congrats... real men of genius.


----------



## kobra860

Ecoces said:


> however this is the WWE so i doubt they will and i fully expect the Wyatt family to become the next 3mb within the next month or two.


No way. They have high expectations for the group. As long as no one gets a drug violation or does something stupid (i.e. DUI/DWI) then they're going to get a steady push.


----------



## The Enforcer

Addressing the Harris chants is only going to add depth to his character. If they give him a backstory (I'm not in favor of that) he might as well say that he was once known as Husky Harris but that he's a changed man or wised up to the way of the world or whatever. If they don't do it it's not a big deal but it could be a nice change of pace.


----------



## DevinB333

Can we get one thing clear here? We're calling the people who started the chants retarded, not the people who dislike Bray Wyatt. So, don't start throwing around statements like "you're just marks that are mad because not everyone likes your favorites". No. We're mad at idiots at live events trying to make the show about them by ruining a solid debut by someone (IMO) who has great potential. Like who you want, and hate who you want. Don't ruin it for everyone else. BTW the people who say that they hated the Husky Harris chants are most likely the same people who hate the other chants such as Goldberg for Ryback or Sexual Chocolate for Mark Henry, so don't call us hypocrites unless you have actual proof (like a quote from a thread) that shows we enjoy those other chants.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

DevinB333 said:


> * Like who you want, and hate who you want. Don't ruin it for everyone else*


And those "Cena sucks" chants completely ruin it for me. How can people allow themselves to be so disrespectful to that guy?


----------



## The Sane Psycho

*Re: I don't care what you say*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Everything right except debut them in the right segment. Beating up Kane is not a statement, they should've fucked up Triple H and Vince and abducted Stephanie. If they did the exact same thing that they did when they debuted, but with that ending it would've been a classic Raw segment.


I have to respectfully disagree with you. I mean, they just debuted, so you can't expect them to be in the main event scene immediately. IMO, Kane was the best possible choice they could have made for the Wyatt Family's first feud. I mean, when he was a heel, Kane was a monster and a psychotic freak, doing shit from setting his brother on fire in a cask, to setting JR on fire, to burying his brother alive. Not to mention that whole deal with being from Hell and being the "Devil's Favorite Demon." With their cult gimmick, they're a perfect match for Kane. Not only that, but Kane is a veteran and an established wrestler, not to mention a former World Heavyweight, WWE, and ECW (even though it was the watered down WWECW Title) Champion, so a win over Kane would put them over. At least they're not facing a shit ton of jobbers for months like Ryback did.

On a related note, I thought it was a great debut. However, those fucking smarky retards can go fuck themselves.


----------



## RebelArch86

I think much worse for Wyatt, was during their debut, the loudest chant was Daniel Bryan. Husky Harris is just a crowd reaction, better than silence.

I'm seeing crazy WWE fan boyism in this thread. Some of the posters I see complaining about not giving respect to wrestlers, and following a guy in NXT got them excited and makes them care, are guys that have shit on Bryan and Cesaro and say shit about how annoying it is ppl care about their time in the indies. Constantly saying a wrestler doesn't look like/can't be a main eventer does damage to credibility, the press does it every presidential election cycle.

Wyatt does great promos, I'm happy he's here, and the WWE is adding a threatening heel, but some ppl aren't going to like him, and are going to think he's fat and sloppy with a baby face that makes him look 12 and therefor not made for WWE. Why don't ppl try respecting all the wrestlers instead of just the ones you like?


----------



## KO Bossy

777 said:


> Chanters, not smarks. Wanna-be smarks.
> 
> Real smarks realize how much potential a gimmick like this has.


You're on a role in terms of posts in which I agree with. (Y)


----------



## Apex Predator

Let's not lose sleep over this guys. It will take more than that to stop The Wyatt's.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

People need to accept (had to edit that) that everybody won't like the same thing. I personally felt RAW after Payback was the best in quite some time. Others felt differently.

I thought Cena/Punk from earlier this year was amazing. Others didn't.

I think Kofi, if given the chance, can really be something special. Others don't agree with me.



But, I'm not gonna go apeshit because a bunch of people I really don't like in the first place, don't like or accept the same things as I do. Bottom line, we as wrestling fans, hold our favorites to different standards. The shit we laugh and get a kick out of that happens to other wrestlers, drives us over the edge when it happens to our favorite. And this thread is proof of that.



It's like the majority refuse to wait & see what comes of this or don't others to wait for a guy to grow on them. It always has to be right now, right now, right now. I hope The Wyatt Family does some good shit and I'm gonna give him a chance. But, I don't see why these chants are pissing people off. Hell, my favorite wrestlers are a guy that gets no reaction at all (Kofi) and a guy who's told he sucks more than the factory of vacuums (Cena). Because those chants don't affect who I like and I couldn't care less what fans chant at a wrestler.


Except for the "WHAT" bullshit. That's totally disrespectful. But even then, I'm not gonna raise my blood pressure because some fans, who paid to attend the event, chant something I don't like. What they eat, don't make shit. It takes nothing away from my viewing and when it does, it's clear I want everybody to be just like me. My joy is gone when I start to get hurt because fans came up with a "smarky" chant about my favorite wrestler. Life goes on and this shouldn't be nowhere near enough to fuck Wyatt over. Again, just be happy they didn't chant for his brother. You know, the guy who is "cool to hate".


----------



## KO Bossy

Fresh Dougie said:


> Because it's a great gimmick to you, they should just automatically praise it, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I respect a guy, who I only became familiar with due to this forum?
> 
> I never went out my way and said "I need to check out Bray Wyatt". I'm not gonna overpraise him just because the IWC does. I was the same way with Bryan and Ambrose, who I allowed to grow on me and I find both to be the best part of the show.
> 
> You gotta earn respect and Wyatt hasn't earned shit from me because this is the first time I've seen him since Nexus ended. And he wasn't shit then.
> 
> Hell, we should respect Ryback and not chant "Goldberg". We should respect Henry and not chant "Sexual Chocolate". And we should respect Cena and not chant he sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The uproar from those chants is unreal. Oh shit, the world is coming to an end because the fans chanted "Husky Harris" at the lord and savior of WWE. C'mon, son. Just be happy WWE had them debut, attacking Kane and not debut in a random match with the 2 overweight dancers or against Alex Riley & JTG.


Here's my issue. Let's look at Tensai. They debuted him (with a cheesy gimmick, but it had potential) last year after WM and he was getting a great push. However, the fans had nothing to say about him except "ALBERT, ALBERT." As a result, he got turned into a giant jobber who currently makes his home on Superstars most of the time (if he wrestles that week at all). Most people think he's a joke. 

I can almost guarantee that those Albert chants are part of what the WWE took into consideration when turning Tensai from rising star into world class punchline in lingerie. They saw that people didn't take him seriously because he was Albert repackaged, so they gave up on him. I'm worried that these Husky Harris chants are going to turn Bray Wyatt into the same thing. And its a legitimate fear. We've seen it happen once in the past year already, what's to stop it happening again?

Now obviously, I don't expect everyone to jump onto this guy's bandwagon right away. I've been on it for a while because I see a ton of potential in this character and think they could do outstanding things with him. That makes me optimistic, so I support him. To see warning signs like this thrown up on the night of his debut is somewhat demoralizing, especially since I've been maintaining such a positive outlook. And why is my faith now shaking? Because some dumbasses in the crowd are acting in a way that they think is amusing, when really, they're actually fucking things up for those of us trying to enjoy what's going on. I mean, if this was a month into the guy's career, that's one thing, but this was night ONE. It worries me.


----------



## Apex Predator

Fresh Dougie said:


> People need to accept (had to edit that) that everybody won't like the same thing. I personally felt RAW after Payback was the best in quite some time. Others felt differently.
> 
> I thought Cena/Punk from earlier this year was amazing. Others didn't.
> 
> I think Kofi, if given the chance, can really be something special. Others don't agree with me.
> 
> 
> 
> But, I'm not gonna go apeshit because a bunch of people I really don't like in the first place, don't like or accept the same things as I do. Bottom line, we as wrestling fans, hold our favorites to different standards. The shit we laugh and get a kick out of that happens to other wrestlers, drives us over the edge when it happens to our favorite. And this thread is proof of that.
> 
> 
> 
> It's like the majority refuse to wait & see what comes of this or don't others to wait for a guy to grow on them. It always has to be right now, right now, right now. I hope The Wyatt Family does some good shit and I'm gonna give him a chance. But, I don't see why these chants are pissing people off. Hell, my favorite wrestlers are a guy that gets no reaction at all (Kofi) and a guy who's told he sucks more than the factory of vacuums (Cena). Because those chants don't affect who I like and I couldn't care less what fans chant at a wrestler.
> 
> 
> Except for the "WHAT" bullshit. That's totally disrespectful. But even then, I'm not gonna raise my blood pressure because some fans, who paid to attend the event, chant something I don't like. What they eat, don't make shit. It takes nothing away from my viewing and when it does, it's clear I want everybody to be just like me. My joy is gone when I start to get hurt because fans came up with a "smarky" chant about my favorite wrestler. Life goes on and this shouldn't be nowhere near enough to fuck Wyatt over. Again, just be happy they didn't chant for his brother. You know, the guy who is "cool to hate".


If I was you I wouldn't waste my time trying to explain. They'll think what they want regardless.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

KO Bossy said:


> Here's my issue. Let's look at Tensai. They debuted him (with a cheesy gimmick, but it had potential) last year after WM and he was getting a great push. However, the fans had nothing to say about him except "ALBERT, ALBERT." As a result, he got turned into a giant jobber who currently makes his home on Superstars most of the time (if he wrestles that week at all). Most people think he's a joke.
> 
> I can almost guarantee that those Albert chants are part of what the WWE took into consideration when turning Tensai from rising star into world class punchline in lingerie. They saw that people didn't take him seriously because he was Albert repackaged, so they gave up on him. I'm worried that these Husky Harris chants are going to turn Bray Wyatt into the same thing. And its a legitimate fear. We've seen it happen once in the past year already, what's to stop it happening again?
> 
> Now obviously, I don't expect everyone to jump onto this guy's bandwagon right away. I've been on it for a while because I see a ton of potential in this character and think they could do outstanding things with him. That makes me optimistic, so I support him. To see warning signs like this thrown up on the night of his debut is somewhat demoralizing, especially since I've been maintaining such a positive outlook. And why is my faith now shaking? Because some dumbasses in the crowd are acting in a way that they think is amusing, when really, they're actually fucking things up for those of us trying to enjoy what's going on. I mean, if this was a month into the guy's career, that's one thing, but this was night ONE. It worries me.



Now see, this is a good post explaining the matter. And I understand you having those concerns.


But regardless of how good people see his character, what makes him restricted from getting those type of reactions?



And like you said, this was night 1. For all we know, he can cut a promo in BK next week, acknowledging his "Husky Harris" persona and giving some kind of explanation about how it turned him to violence.


So the concerns are understandable. But the reactions aren't, considering we're supposed to be upset about fans reactions on the first night, causing some people to lose hope ON THE FIRST NIGHT. It's no different when The Shield was booked at EC against the all stars. People were going off about how it was over for The Shield and they were getting buried and look what happened. In this case with the chants, it's pointless to get upset over it and I just imagine that if Wyatt isn't main eventing this year, people will blame it on those Baltimore fans, who chanted "Husky Harris" and I'm not saying you will but be real, you've been here long enough and I understand your views on Daniel Bryan. So, you should see the similarities between both situations.


----------



## RebelArch86

Fresh Dougie said:


> People need to accept (had to edit that) that everybody won't like the same thing. I personally felt RAW after Payback was the best in quite some time. Others felt differently.
> 
> I thought Cena/Punk from earlier this year was amazing. Others didn't.
> 
> I think Kofi, if given the chance, can really be something special. Others don't agree with me.
> 
> 
> 
> But, I'm not gonna go apeshit because a bunch of people I really don't like in the first place, don't like or accept the same things as I do. Bottom line, we as wrestling fans, hold our favorites to different standards. The shit we laugh and get a kick out of that happens to other wrestlers, drives us over the edge when it happens to our favorite. And this thread is proof of that.
> 
> 
> 
> It's like the majority refuse to wait & see what comes of this or don't others to wait for a guy to grow on them. It always has to be right now, right now, right now. I hope The Wyatt Family does some good shit and I'm gonna give him a chance. But, I don't see why these chants are pissing people off. Hell, my favorite wrestlers are a guy that gets no reaction at all (Kofi) and a guy who's told he sucks more than the factory of vacuums (Cena). Because those chants don't affect who I like and I couldn't care less what fans chant at a wrestler.
> 
> 
> Except for the "WHAT" bullshit. That's totally disrespectful. But even then, I'm not gonna raise my blood pressure because some fans, who paid to attend the event, chant something I don't like. What they eat, don't make shit. It takes nothing away from my viewing and when it does, it's clear I want everybody to be just like me. My joy is gone when I start to get hurt because fans came up with a "smarky" chant about my favorite wrestler. Life goes on and this shouldn't be nowhere near enough to fuck Wyatt over. Again, just be happy they didn't chant for his brother. You know, the guy who is "cool to hate".


solid post


----------



## dmizzle26

So basically what they saying is nobody should be able to be repackaged? All wrestlers is suppose to suffer through a gimmick that isn't working and risk getting fired or buried? So WWE can go out of business because none of their wrestlers is getting over because apparently some people dont like change...I think all wrestlers should get a chance to repackage themselves if sumthing isn't working Ryback got a chance Fandango got a chance Curtis Axel getting a chance why cant Bray Wyatt do the same? Ya the same assholes that complain about John Cena and his character but what if they do change John Cena ya not gone be happy bout that either?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Who said any of that?


----------



## Annihilus

Bottom line is people are going to chant Husky Harris whether you like it or not. it's up to them to find a way to break it up or make such an impact that nobody is thinking about that. They didnt do that tonight for sure with that generic PG-era beatdown with aluminum steps, it also made them look weak that they needed 2 guys to gang up on Kane and he got some offense in against them.


----------



## tabish.f16

The debut was eerie to say the least. Way more edgier in a long time. Smarks chanting Husky Harris annoyed me to great lengths,lets see how they set up the feud with kane. Creative will no doubt create Wyatt as a different type of monster. One which psychologically unstable and such.


----------



## Apex Predator

Majority thought the debut was awesome. Ignore the negative and let's focus on the positive please. They're on Raw the flagship show. They finally debut. And had a good pop.

I almost forgot trending on twitter.


----------



## Nimbus

So are they a tag team or is just husky alone with 2 bodyguards?


----------



## KO Bossy

Fresh Dougie said:


> Now see, this is a good post explaining the matter. And I understand you having those concerns.
> 
> 
> But regardless of how good people see his character, what makes him restricted from getting those type of reactions?
> 
> 
> 
> And like you said, this was night 1. For all we know, he can cut a promo in BK next week, acknowledging his "Husky Harris" persona and giving some kind of explanation about how it turned him to violence.
> 
> 
> So the concerns are understandable. But the reactions aren't, considering we're supposed to be upset about fans reactions on the first night, causing some people to lose hope ON THE FIRST NIGHT. It's no different when The Shield was booked at EC against the all stars. People were going off about how it was over for The Shield and they were getting buried and look what happened. In this case with the chants, it's pointless to get upset over it and I just imagine that if Wyatt isn't main eventing this year, people will blame it on those Baltimore fans, who chanted "Husky Harris" and I'm not saying you will but be real, you've been here long enough and I understand your views on Daniel Bryan. So, you should see the similarities between both situations.


Yeah, you can't really argue against anything here.

And I do see the similarities between Wyatt and Bryan, in these circumstances. I can only hope that if for some reason the Fed does try to bury the guy that he'll have that same strange success Bryan did, in that it gets him more over.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I really want this guy to succeed. This whole character, and the way he pulls it off, just screams 'special', and I can think of a ton of amazing things to do with him off the top of my head. 

I know that I can be negative a lot of the time as well, but I don't go out of my way to be negative. And I don't try to go looking for arguments and to piss people off, either. That's why I don't get this Nimbus douche. The guy is already in here proclaiming Wyatt as the failure of the summer, just to be a dick. If he's negative enough about the guy, then stay out of this thread. I'm not high on Bryan, as you mentioned. That's why I stay away from the Bryan discussion. The fact that Nimbus is in here being an ass is irritating.


----------



## Apex Predator

I'm sure they'll be tag teams eventually and it's Bray Wyatt now 'Not' Husky.


----------



## TheWFEffect

It's simple have Wyatt cut a promo telling the fans he wants them to Chant husky Harris and they won't.


----------



## Aficionado

Nimbus said:


> So are they a tag team or is just husky alone with 2 bodyguards?


Bodygaurds? Husky? What are you talking about? Bray Wyatt only has brothers and sisters. 

I don't remember no Husky bodygaurds.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

That Baltimore crowd can all go to hell. WWE did a fine job immediately cutting to commercial when those Husky Harris chants started and did a great job quickly editing it out in the recap.

But aside from that, amazing debut from them. Surely they just wrote Kane out of the MITB Match with that curb stomp... so anyone think possibly Bray takes his place (if Kane indeed is no longer in the match)?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

KO Bossy said:


> Yeah, you can't really argue against anything here.
> 
> And I do see the similarities between Wyatt and Bryan, in these circumstances. I can only hope that if for some reason the Fed does try to bury the guy that he'll have that same strange success Bryan did, in that it gets him more over.
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I really want this guy to succeed. This whole character, and the way he pulls it off, just screams 'special', and I can think of a ton of amazing things to do with him off the top of my head.
> 
> I know that I can be negative a lot of the time as well, but I don't go out of my way to be negative. And I don't try to go looking for arguments and to piss people off, either. That's why I don't get this Nimbus douche. The guy is already in here proclaiming Wyatt as the failure of the summer, just to be a dick. If he's negative enough about the guy, then stay out of this thread. I'm not high on Bryan, as you mentioned. That's why I stay away from the Bryan discussion. The fact that Nimbus is in here being an ass is irritating.


The root of it all (just like the Daniel Bryan situation) is that you have guys who genuinely love Wyatt's character but then you have some that go overboard and make it unbearable.

On the flip side, you have those who might not be fans of his character, for whatever reason, and you have those who come into a thread just to bash him and get a reaction out of people.



About 18 months ago, I fucking hated Daniel Bryan, simply because his marks tried to make him out to be this phenomenon that we should all be supportive of and not have our own opinion. And it happened again with Ambrose about 16 months ago and the same thing is happening now with Wyatt. It's just a clash of people with different opinions, who can't accept that people think different from them.


I've NEVER made a serious post about Bray Wyatt but after watching RAW, I just knew that this thread would be full of anger, followed by alleged "hipsters" who somehow take a 10 second chant as a way of saying Wyatt is going to flop, completely ignoring the pop he got when his music played. I haven't been following him, know nothing of him and couldn't care less about NXT. But, I've found the vignettes to be fresh and was actually surprised at his reaction.

But, I'm not jumping the gun and I'm not writing him off. I'm new to this wave and just want to see how things play out and get more exposure to Wyatt before forming an honest opinion. I just wish others not in the know, like myself, would do the same.


I also wish those who have followed Wyatt from day 1, don't get upset because a few people on the internet don't care for the character. They're either trolling or genuinely don't care for him but I don't see how that makes them a retard for having an opinion, which was a word thrown around in this thread a lot after RAW went off the air.


----------



## Apex Predator

Jim Ross tweets this.

Bookend, strong bouts tonight #Raw. Great work by @WWEDanielBryan @WWESheamus @RandyOrton @CMPunk. Loved #WyattFamily entrance. @WWE

So we as fans shouldn't feed into it.He sure as hell didn't or will lose sleep over it.


----------



## Heel

WWE just need to ignore the braindead gimps chanting in the crowd and just push this stable to the moon. Wyatt is awesome and they shouldn't let retards change that. Their opinions aren't worth shit.

As for the debut itself, I LOVED it. Best in years, IMO. The last few build-up vignettes were like something from a film and as for that entrance... FUCKING HELL. Chills. They really made these guys seem like a big-deal.


----------



## KO Bossy

Fresh Dougie said:


> The root of it all (just like the Daniel Bryan situation) is that you have guys who genuinely love Wyatt's character but then you have some that go overboard and make it unbearable.
> 
> On the flip side, you have those who might not be fans of his character, for whatever reason, and you have those who come into a thread just to bash him and get a reaction out of people.
> 
> 
> 
> About 18 months ago, I fucking hated Daniel Bryan, simply because his marks tried to make him out to be this phenomenon that we should all be supportive of and not have our own opinion. And it happened again with Ambrose about 16 months ago and the same thing is happening now with Wyatt. It's just a clash of people with different opinions, who can't accept that people think different from them.
> 
> 
> I've NEVER made a serious post about Bray Wyatt but after watching RAW, I just knew that this thread would be full of anger, followed by alleged "hipsters" who somehow take a 10 second chant as a way of saying Wyatt is going to flop, completely ignoring the pop he got when his music played. I haven't been following him, know nothing of him and couldn't care less about NXT. But, I've found the vignettes to be fresh and was actually surprised at his reaction.
> 
> But, I'm not jumping the gun and I'm not writing him off. I'm new to this wave and just want to see how things play out and get more exposure to Wyatt before forming an honest opinion. I just wish others not in the know, like myself, would do the same.
> 
> 
> I also wish those who have followed Wyatt from day 1, don't get upset because a few people on the internet don't care for the character. They're either trolling or genuinely don't care for him but I don't see how that makes them a retard for having an opinion, which was a word thrown around in this thread a lot after RAW went off the air.


Hey, considering my unpopular opinions, I'm the last person who will try to force what they think on other people. 

Although, when you say you hated Bryan because his marks tried to make him out to be this phenomenon...what's changed? I still see people doing that. And its still incredibly irritating.

I know what I hate about other marks, so I try to make sure I don't do it. If others don't like Wyatt and the gimmick, that's their prerogative. As you said earlier, my opinion is what I focus on. If you agree, that's cool. If not, that's cool, too. Its the trolls and haters that annoy me. If someone is legitimately against a character and can back up their opinion credibly, I can respect that even if I don't agree. 

Though I haven't seen any blind Wyatt marks as of yet, thankfully.


----------



## hardyorton

KO Bossy said:


> Hey, considering my unpopular opinions, I'm the last person who will try to force what they think on other people.
> 
> Although, when you say you hated Bryan because his marks tried to make him out to be this phenomenon...what's changed? I still see people doing that. And its still incredibly irritating.
> 
> I know what I hate about other marks, so I try to make sure I don't do it. If others don't like Wyatt and the gimmick, that's their prerogative. As you said earlier, my opinion is what I focus on. If you agree, that's cool. If not, that's cool, too. Its the trolls and haters that annoy me. If someone is legitimately against a character and can back up their opinion credibly, I can respect that even if I don't agree.
> 
> Though I haven't seen any blind Wyatt marks as of yet, thankfully.


no blind marks of Wyatts :lmao


----------



## Geeve

If the debut was better maybe they wouldn't chant, not sure if it's a not caring thing or just being smarky. But a stable beating down Kane is the same old stuff, if the crowd was entranced or really into what they were doing it would distract from that. Thought the lantern entrance part was good then it went down hill, maybe they should have kept some more mood lighting like some bonfire type effect. Hope unlike the Shield they either convert people to their side or cause like a cult brainwash.


----------



## KO Bossy

hardyorton said:


> no blind marks of Wyatts :lmao


When Wyatt does something crappy and people still kiss his ass for it, then we'll see who the blind marks are. That's kind of what the definition of a blind mark is...being blind to someone's faults and still praising them. People being a fan of the guy are marks. People being a fan of things he does well are called logical.

And considering he hasn't done anything bad yet, there's no way to tell. He was on screen for like...5 minutes tonight, and it was awesome.

I'm sort of surprised I have to explain this.


----------



## KO Bossy

Geeve said:


> If the debut was better maybe they wouldn't chant, not sure if it's a not caring thing or just being smarky. But a stable beating down Kane is the same old stuff, if the crowd was entranced or really into what they were doing it would distract from that. Thought the lantern entrance part was good then it went down hill, maybe they should have kept some more mood lighting like some bonfire type effect. Hope unlike the Shield they either convert people to their side or cause like a cult brainwash.


I am hoping for abductions and brainwashings as well.


----------



## WeThePeople

I think we need to change the meaning of smark.
A smark is suppose to be someone who knows a lot about the product, not some dickhead who ruins it.


----------



## Dub J

I took the Kane beatdown as a way to bring him into the family based on what Wyatt was saying to him afterward. I expect Kane to join the Wyatt family soon. Reminds me of back in the day with Raven's Flock.


----------



## Irish Jet

All this hate because he didn't take out Cena or Vince McMahon. :lmao

It was an incredible debut. The vignettes, the entrance - They were chilling. Kane was a good choice. A credible main eventer in the next PPV, but not one they need to protect. Should be interesting to see if they get involved in MITB and what their role will be if they do.


----------



## White




----------



## Dub J

Yeah, the debut was nothing short of awesome. I learned some time ago to tune out the crowd.


----------



## T.J.

Dub J said:


> I took the Kane beatdown as a way to bring him into the family based on what Wyatt was saying to him afterward. *I expect Kane to join the Wyatt family soon. * Reminds me of back in the day with Raven's Flock.


----------



## Dub J

Sorry if the beatdown isn't as random as some want to make it out to be.


----------



## Stad

Dub J said:


> I took the Kane beatdown as a way to bring him into the family based on what Wyatt was saying to him afterward. *I expect Kane to join the Wyatt family soon.* Reminds me of back in the day with Raven's Flock.


:ti


----------



## Dub J

What is your explanation for them singling Kane out?


----------



## Dub J

Still waiting...


----------



## Rock&Austin

Dub J said:


> What is your explanation for them singling Kane out?


Wrong place, wrong time. It was their time to debut and Kane was in the ring. I would be surprised iftbey build it as a storyline. Expect the wwe to forget about it next week.


----------



## Dub J

I would like to think it's deeper than that. From what Wyatt was saying it sounded basically like "see? this is their world. I'm opening your eyes." or something to that effect.


----------



## DJ2334

The eater of worlds attacking the devil's favorite demon to show who the real "scary" guy is around here is what I got from this attack. I'm highly disappointed in the smarks for chanting "Husky Harris" though because I know every week Bray Wyatt comes out from now on that's all we'll be hearing, sadly -___-


----------



## Dub J

That could be it. Guess we'll find out in the coming weeks.

As far as the chants, I didn't even pay attention to them. Knew the crowd was chanting something but I tuned them out like I normally do. Didn't know they were chanting "Husky Harris" until I logged on here. lol


----------



## STEVALD

*That debut was still fucking sick mark despite some smart asses trying to ruin it :side: From those Wyatt Compound segments to the final promo before their arrival to their entrance mark to the reaction and to that nasty beatdown - it was done quite nicely. *



Dub J said:


> What is your explanation for them singling Kane out?


*They're the new face of fear, and they're already claiming their authority by taking down who has been the personification of fear in the WWE since more than a decade, which is Kane. I wouldn't be surprised if this leads to the Undertaker returning to help his brother out, which leads to a match at Summerslam where the Brothers Of Destruction pass the torch to the Wyatt Family to cement the latter as the new face of fear. Although I might be wrong, I still think this is the most probable scenario.*


----------



## Tmcmrfrd84

*Calm down, Wyatt will be fine, here's why.....*

1. They played his vignette AFTER a cena match to close out a raw ( when has that ever happened? )
2. They played his vignette in a commercial hyping a raw to get viewers to tune in ( when has that ever happened? )
3. They played his vignette to open a raw ( when has that ever happened? )

These key spots, or segments in the WWEs programming are usually intended to maximize ratings or get viewers to keep/start watching the product, so to put 100% trust in a character(s) that has no past or star appeal, instead of money makers like cena/punk/rock/lesnar, that are basically minor leaguers from developmental, means they think they have something special.

Most new superstars and their vignettes are middle of the show and they debut in a squash match against a Ryder or 3MB, these guys came into a main event angle with a superstar with endless possibilities of change in Kane.

Oh and I almost forgot...

4. Did you see all the Wyatt cosplays in the crowd? (When has that ever happened before?)


----------



## Twisted14

I thoroughly enjoyed that debut. The hype has been great over the last number of weeks, the videos this week were great and they made a really cool entrance. The beat down of Kane was good too. 

The chants were annoying, but aren't they always?


----------



## White

*Re: Calm down, Wyatt will be fine, here's why.....*

Who are you trying to convince? Us or yourself?


----------



## S.MACK

Geeve said:


> If the debut was better maybe they wouldn't chant, not sure if it's a not caring thing or just being smarky. But a stable beating down Kane is the same old stuff, if the crowd was entranced or really into what they were doing it would distract from that. Thought the lantern entrance part was good then it went down hill, maybe they should have kept some more mood lighting like some bonfire type effect. Hope unlike the Shield they either convert people to their side or cause like a cult brainwash.


Yes man, after all the build and build that was a letdown. Just didn't spark the crowd at all and lost steam, they should have kept the Kane in the ring and delivered a promo in there with the music still playing...


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Calm down, Wyatt will be fine, here's why.....*

Nobody said he wont get pushed but if people keep chanting husky harris it will hurt his character really bad just like it did for Ryback. Honestly I wish the people just got thrown out one by one.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Calm down, Wyatt will be fine, here's why.....*

We all know Bray Wyatt will be fine.


----------



## King Gimp

Dub J said:


> Yeah, the debut was nothing short of awesome. I learned some time ago to tune out the crowd.


Same. Didn't even notice that there were "Husky Harris!" chants until I saw the topic of them on a thread. That's great. Tuned into everything, but my mind tuned the stupid chants out.

Nice work brain. (Y)


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

KO Bossy said:


> Hey, considering my unpopular opinions, I'm the last person who will try to force what they think on other people.
> 
> *Although, when you say you hated Bryan because his marks tried to make him out to be this phenomenon...what's changed? I still see people doing that. And its still incredibly irritating.*
> 
> I know what I hate about other marks, so I try to make sure I don't do it. If others don't like Wyatt and the gimmick, that's their prerogative. As you said earlier, my opinion is what I focus on. If you agree, that's cool. If not, that's cool, too. Its the trolls and haters that annoy me. If someone is legitimately against a character and can back up their opinion credibly, I can respect that even if I don't agree.
> 
> Though I haven't seen any blind Wyatt marks as of yet, thankfully.



I eventually tuned out and developed my own opinion of him. Unlike his marks, I didn't come up with bullshit scenarios about how he would end Taker's streak and how he was the GOAT. And the Bryan marks are quick to call him GOAT, despite doing nothing GOAT worthy but that's a story for another day.



That's the biggest problem, the trolls. I mean, disliking him is one thing but to say that Wyatt is going to be a failure, I don't know if anyone here legitimately feels that way. Especially if you're a true wrestling fan. A guy with a following like his, that's been getting good reviews, you would hope (as a wrestling fan) that he's a success, as it improves the product.

And there are blind Wyatt marks, just like blind Bryan and Cena marks, just like the Rock marks in 2012. And as the weeks go by, it will become apparent. Them, and the blind marks who feel it's a must that people get behind a character just because. And the blind marks who try so hard to sell the character of Wyatt but in the end, makes people not even want to give him chance. Basically, some people are trying to force his greatness onto others, instead of letting them grow into it. And that happens a lot here. What happened to Wyatt last night wasn't the first time and won't be the last time. I've just never seen such an outrage about it happening before tonight, which gives off the effect of one not necessarily being a fan but placing a character on a pedestal, who shouldn't be subjected to "smarky" chants, eventhough we've marked in the past for those "smarky" chants directed towards others.



I'm really hoping this works out for Wyatt but regardless if it does or doesn't, there will always be a percentage of people here, who won't be satisfied or impressed, for whatever reason. I refuse to be that person. Bryan grew on me because I didn't buy into what people were saying (especially considering he'd been around for a while) and Ambrose grew on me because I laughed off all the instant main eventer/ending the streak nonsense. Wyatt will be okay and what happened tonight will do no damage. I'm just afraid that if he's not a main eventer in 12 months, people will attribute it to what happened tonight, as if nobody expected it.


----------



## jarrelka

The debut was great I dont see how it could of been so much better? The buildup to it was excellent and the response they received and everything. One of the best debuts ever no doubt. The chants kinda messed things up though.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

WeThePeople said:


> I think we need to change the meaning of smark.
> A smark is suppose to be someone who knows a lot about the product, not some dickhead who ruins it.


This.


----------



## bacardimayne

*Re: Calm down, Wyatt will be fine, here's why.....*

lol @ White the brony desperately trying to milk his 10 seconds of fame


----------



## Gene_Wilder

but to accentuate the positive - I LOVED how tall the house made Luke Harper look - really great vignettes throughout the episode. Tons of replay value.


----------



## froot..

*Re: Calm down, Wyatt will be fine, here's why.....*



jarrelka said:


> Nobody said he wont get pushed but if people keep chanting husky harris it will hurt his character really bad just like it did for Ryback. Honestly I wish the people just got thrown out one by one.


throw people out cause they chant Husky Harris at a fat fuck? yeah throw the people who paid their hard earned money out cause this guy is a IWC darling. That was the guys gimmick before he debuted as Bray Wyatt, ffs. Do you expect people to forget who he was before debuting? FYI, not everyone is brainwashed by the WWE machine.


----------



## White

*Re: Calm down, Wyatt will be fine, here's why.....*



bacardimayne said:


> lol @ White the brony desperately trying to milk his 10 seconds of fame


excuse me what 10 seconds of fame? You're upset and you know it. IWC hypocrites


----------



## jarrelka

Bray Wyatt is so fucking good. They can turn him into something really really really huge if they dont mess it up.


----------



## bacardimayne

*Re: Calm down, Wyatt will be fine, here's why.....*



White said:


> excuse me what 10 seconds of fame? You're upset and you know it. IWC hypocrites


Yes, I am somewhat upset that some lowlife brony managed to have his voice heard for a few seconds and that there's a chance that this could have repercussions on a talented man's career. And for what, to make a statement to people on the internet? :lol

For the record, I don't support the Goldberg/Albert chants either, so don't loop me in with the hypocrites who do.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Calm down, Wyatt will be fine, here's why.....*



froot said:


> throw people out cause they chant Husky Harris at a fat fuck? yeah throw the people who paid their hard earned money out cause this guy is a IWC darling. That was the guys gimmick before he debuted as Bray Wyatt, ffs. Do you expect people to forget who he was before debuting? FYI, not everyone is brainwashed by the WWE machine.


Brainwashed? Is wrestling still real to you? Why ruin one of the greatest characters in recent memory just to prove a point to them? Yeah they should be thrown out just like those who chant goldberg at Ryback should be thrown out. If screaming fuckyou gets you thrownout so should ruining wrestlers. If people dont want to get thrown out dont chant things like that.


----------



## White

*Re: Calm down, Wyatt will be fine, here's why.....*



bacardimayne said:


> Yes, I am somewhat upset that some lowlife brony managed to have his voice heard for a few seconds and that there's a chance that this could have repercussions on a talented man's career. And for what, to make a statement to people on the internet? :lol
> 
> For the record, I don't support the Goldberg/Albert chants either, so don't loop me in with the hypocrites who do.


I am not a brony sir and I was not at RAW, my friends were. Believe it or not but I'm a Bray Wyatt fan. I'm just having a good time laughing at you hypocrites who thought it was funny to chant Albert and Goldberg but now you're crying because your hero got Husky Harris chants.


----------



## THANOS

I've already suggested it before but since it's still such a lively debate, WWE and Bray can solve this problem real easy. Just have him acknowledge them immedietely on RAW next week if they start.

When the fans begin the chant, have him say exactly this:

*"I once knew a man who went by that name......but he's long dead now...."*

And with that the chants stop and he handles them in the coolest damn way possibly.


----------



## bacardimayne

*Re: Calm down, Wyatt will be fine, here's why.....*



White said:


> I am not a brony sir and I was not at RAW, my friends were. Believe it or not but I'm a Bray Wyatt fan. I'm just having a good time laughing at you hypocrites who thought it was funny to chant Albert and Goldberg but now you're crying because your hero got Husky Harris chants.


While I don't condone the chants in any case, surely you have to see the difference?

In Ryback's case, the Goldberg chants aren't ridiculing him based on a past gimmick. They're expressing their displeasure at the WWE trying to copy the Goldberg gimmick. Not exactly the same thing.

The Albert chants, while similar in nature, really can't be looked at the same way. Matt Bloom is 40 years old and likely doesn't have much more of a wrestling career ahead of him. On the other hand, Bray is 26 years old, basically starting out his WWE career properly, and now there's a legitimate chance that his career could be ruined because you and your dipshit friends wanted to prove a point.


----------



## Hydra

THANOS said:


> I've already suggested it before but since it's still such a lively debate, WWE and Bray can solve this problem real easy. Just have him acknowledge them immedietely on RAW next week if they start.
> 
> When the fans begin the chant, have him say exactly this:
> 
> *"I once knew a man who went by that name......but he's long dead now...."*
> 
> And with that the chants stop and he handles them in the coolest damn way possibly.


This. I've always hated it when fans chanted past gimmicks. It takes me out of the moment and its quite annoying. But that would be an awesome way to deal with the chants if they persist.


----------



## CamillePunk

enjoyable debut, love dat bass in the theme.


----------



## Bl0ndie

The BOD vs The Wyatt Family... Summerslam................ :mark:


----------



## kanefan08

Please give us B.O.D.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

wwe are not fcking telling you to forget the past. They are telling you to move on. But retarded fucking people can´t move on it seems.

"they are brainwashing us making us think its not husky harris"...Because its not husky fucking harris, its bray wyatt. 

think if in a rambo movie theres some idiots starting to shout "rocky -clap clap clap- rocky -clap clap clap-". It would totally destroy the whole fucking immersion.


----------



## Berbz

Does anybody have videos of those awesome vignettes leading up to their debut tonight? Freaky shit.


----------



## silverspirit2001

I never supported the Albert chants - but I did for the Goldberg ones, and it was a rip off gimmick.

But despite the chants, that into was freaking awesome.


----------



## doinktheclowns

For me the jury is out on The Wyatt family. Mainly because i'm a bit unsure on the gimmick and I will need to see how it evolves over the next few weeks to really judge it. I did really like the video packages and thought they where really done well and will still look good when they are shown in 20 years time.

However I just don't know if the gimmick is a little try hard and little too much like The Undertaker debuting in the 90's. By that I mean I don't know how well it fits in in 2013 and whether the concept is a bit dated.


Also they I don't want them to be just booked like The Shield. The Shield are great but I don't think I can watch the same thing happen again. How often have we seen stables and new talent come in, dominate the roster and pick them off before finally get buried. Nexus, The Corre and The Shield minus the buried part.


----------



## dietjuice

Great Debut, Bloody Amazing Entrance I hope WWE uses him correctly


----------



## VRsick

Those 3 ass clowns sucks balls. Don't remember anyone sticking up for husky harris when he was some nobody in nexus. Nothing will come of this shitty group. They will be the dark match on WWF Jakked by september and no one give 2 squirts of shit about it. Just the next flavor of the month that for some reason ***** smarks get a 2 inch boner because of.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

VRsick said:


> Those 3 ass clowns sucks balls. Don't remember anyone sticking up for husky harris when he was some nobody in nexus. Nothing will come of this shitty group. They will be the dark match on WWF Jakked by september and no one give 2 squirts of shit about it. Just the next flavor of the month that for some reason ***** smarks get a 2 inch boner because of.


It´s really cool to use homosexual acronyms...


----------



## Bob-Carcass

didn't catch raw, did they get much of a pop?


----------



## Berbz

VRsick said:


> Those 3 ass clowns sucks balls. Don't remember anyone sticking up for husky harris when he was some nobody in nexus. Nothing will come of this shitty group. They will be the dark match on WWF Jakked by september and no one give 2 squirts of shit about it. Just the next flavor of the month that for some reason ***** smarks get a 2 inch boner because of.


Did you stick up for that snorefest Kane when he was a dentist?


----------



## VRsick

FredForeskinn said:


> It´s really cool to use homosexual acronyms...


It's cool to pretend to care about political correctness on the internet.


----------



## THANOS

VRsick said:


> Those 3 ass clowns sucks balls. Don't remember anyone sticking up for husky harris when he was some nobody in nexus. Nothing will come of this shitty group. They will be the dark match on WWF Jakked by september and no one give 2 squirts of shit about it. Just the next flavor of the month that for some reason ***** smarks get a 2 inch boner because of.


Aww you must still be a little butthurt that they took out Kane . It's ok they'll finish the job within a month.

Also, people didn't care for him when he was Husky because he hadn't shown us much to latch onto so we figured he wad another ted dibiase jr only fat. But on NXT he re-invented himself and there's evidence everywhere on youtube, to just how much he has improved! His mic work now is untouchable and in the same class as the Punk's and Jericho's of the world, and reminds me a lot of Jake the Snake. His character work though is on a whole nother level entirely. No one has a character this good in the wwe and is playing it this well. What he does with the body language and character work in the ring style alone should tell you that.


----------



## Awesome22

I thought it was very disapointing. Yes their entrance was pretty cool but I was expecting a little more than just a beatdown on Kane.


----------



## Snake Plissken

I loved the debut, It lived up to my expectations. I have been a loyal Bray Wyatt follower since I saw him on FCW so it was really exciting for me to see him finally get his chance to shine on Raw. Harper and Rowan played their roles perfectly, Harper will most likely go far in a few years time, he is one talented guy go and check out his work as Brodie Lee on the Indies. I only know of Erick Rowan through his NXT work, he may not be anything too special in the ring but his mannerisms are perfect, William Regal described him as "Childlike" at one point and that shows in his character, he is very much mentally deranged and and his movements in the ring tell you that his mind isn't all there. Bray Wyatt will be fine, WWE knows that this man is loved by most and small percentage of "snarks" won't change that, he is very much protected. I will admit the Husky chants got to me at first but the more I thought about it the less it bothered me because Bray Wyatt is one talented indervidual and he has Dusty Rhodes backing him as well so I'm not concerned that much at all.


----------



## VintageOrton

The entrance was awesome but from there it went downhill in my opinion.


----------



## Huganomics

Promo and entrance gave me chills. Didn't expect such a big pop for them either.


----------



## Cobalt

Their arrival/entrance whatever you call it was definetely unique and fuck I loved it.

But yea was kinda expecting more then them beating up on Kane, is there really any storyline to it. 

The Husky Harris chants were fucking annoying, but am I the only one who thinks there not that big of a deal?


----------



## #Mark

Next week will finally give us a definite answer on whether smark crowds hurt or help the product. I have faith that NY is smart enough not to chant Husky Harris but if they do I wouldn't mind if WWE just stick to the bible belt, at least they think this stuff is real.


----------



## Heel

#Mark said:


> Next week will finally give us a definite answer on whether smark crowds hurt or help the product. I have faith that NY is smart enough not to chant Husky Harris but if they do I wouldn't mind if WWE just stick to the bible belt, at least they think this stuff is real.


I have no doubt they'll chant it. A large majority of wrestling fans are mindless idiots and they'll probably have watched RAW and thought "hey, maybe I can chant 'HUSKY HARRIS' next week. That'll show WWE!"


----------



## Rankles75

The beatdown was a little sloppy but thought it was a great debut overall....


----------



## Mithro

#Mark said:


> Next week will finally give us a definite answer on whether smark crowds hurt or help the product. I have faith that NY is smart enough not to chant Husky Harris but if they do I wouldn't mind if WWE just stick to the bible belt, at least they think this stuff is real.


New Yorkers are natural assholes, of course they'll chant Husky Harris and it'll be louder than it was this week.


----------



## Murph

The reason this won't hurt Bray Wyatt long-term, and won't stick with him the way "Goldberg" chants stick with Ryback, is because Bray Wyatt is nothing like the Husky Harris gimmick. Ryback is still very similar to Goldberg, Wyatt will just continue to grow further away from Husky Harris, create memories and moments with the crowd as Bray Wyatt, and nobody will remember Husky Harris in a few months. Had he debuted in front of certain crowds, Fandango would have got "Johnny Curtis!" chants. Soon Fandango'ing started, nobody remembered "Johnny Curtis". This will work. It's too good of an idea and too well executed not to work.


----------



## 777

Similar to forums, I've never understood the idea of 'supposed' fans, demeaning the product. Seems counter-productive. 

However, it has always been the case that a wrestling show is somewhat cathartic in giving regular folks the opportunity to unleash their inner douchebag.


----------



## phenom_123

Anyone think this will lead to a match with the Brothers Of Destruction at Summerslam? Would be an amazing feud to give them to start with.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

People getting a bit too worked up over this Husky Harris business. I've said it twice before, he's a talented guy, he'll shake the chants soon enough.


----------



## Stormbringer

Until he took off his hat, I had no idea it was Husky Harris. And the whole snark crowd thing is moot if it were true the Wrestlemania crowd stuff would still be going.


----------



## E N F O R C E R

I have to say, last night was absolutely immense. One of the best debuts ever...

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. I

Here's something to note, when Bray made his NXT debut last summer, the crowd were super hot, just last like night. The NXT crowd also is usually a heavily smark one, due to it being on a college campus. What did they chant during and after the match? "WYATT". 

There's what I don't get. Do you WANT to be entertained by a cool new gimmick and character that the WWE put as much effort as is possible into, or not? Why do you not want to be entertained by Bray? Who are these clowns who want to shout over and over "HEY EVERYONE THIS IS FAKE DON'T ENJOY IT" from their paid seats?


----------



## jonoaries

Stupid fans always trying to ruin stuff for everyone else. I'm slowly but surely coming to the idea that smarks are ruining wrestling.


----------



## 777

They're not 'smarks'. There's nothing smart about what they're doing. That leaves only the 'mark' part.


----------



## Kratosx23

Well, we could always change it to mean stupid marks.


----------



## Marrakesh

Do some people in here actually think that was a ''great'' debut? The build up seemed pretty good with the vignettes although somewhat over the top.

You would think the writers would have given Bray a purpose for coming into the WWE as they had weeks to plan for it. All his talk about the end is coming blah blah can't be so vague in the future or no one will care. The group needs to spell out it's objectives more clearly as coming out every week and delivering vaguely written apocalyptic dialogues that serve no purpose other than to make a character look ''different'' is not going to cut it. 

There were a million things WWE could have done when introducing these characters last night that would have been very entertaining. They have unique gimmicks so it's a shame the writers were so lazy to just throw them into a forgettable ''debut and beat up someone'' angle.


----------



## Mr. I

Marrakesh said:


> Do some people in here actually think that was a ''great'' debut? The build up seemed pretty good with the vignettes although somewhat over the top.
> 
> You would think the writers would have given Bray a purpose for coming into the WWE as they had weeks to plan for it. All his talk about the end is coming blah blah can't be so vague in the future or no one will care. The group needs to spell out it's objectives more clearly as coming out every week and delivering vaguely written apocalyptic dialogues that serve no purpose other than to make a character look ''different'' is not going to cut it.
> 
> There were a million things WWE could have done when introducing these characters last night that would have been very entertaining. They have unique gimmicks so it's a shame the writers were so lazy to just throw them into a forgettable ''debut and beat up someone'' angle.


Why exactly do you need him to come out and slowly state all his motives as a villain during his debut? Is there not anything resembling pacing for you?


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

THANOS said:


> I've already suggested it before but since it's still such a lively debate, WWE and Bray can solve this problem real easy. Just have him acknowledge them immedietely on RAW next week if they start.
> 
> When the fans begin the chant, have him say exactly this:
> 
> *"I once knew a man who went by that name......but he's long dead now...."*
> 
> And with that the chants stop and he handles them in the coolest damn way possibly.


Exactly. Especially with this character, how is there any connection to what has been done by Harris? Also, in a larger context, do you think this sort of thing should apply in every situation or no? 

It wouldn't work for everyone, but they could at least try to make their character change convincing enough to shut up the fools.


----------



## Duke Silver

I'm not really sure why some people were expecting some earth-shattering, company-spanning, intricately planned, epic storyline right out of the gates. At the end of the day, it's a promo style and gimmick to introduce a new wrestler to the roster. They'll have storylines down the road; this was merely an introduction. They didn't need to reinvent the wheel to debut these guys.

Take it for what it is. This tremendous gimmick is on national TV, weekly, in front of a world wide audience of 15+ Million. That's already a huge leap above the few thousand people that pirate NXT every once in a while. I think people let their imaginations get carried away. Personally, all I was expecting was a promo and a match. It's wrestling after all, and more importantly, it's the WWE. 

Look at The Shield. They've been on the roster for 8/9 months. They haven't revealed some grandiose plan. The writers certainly should build on the gimmick sooner than later, but has a lack of understanding [of what their goal is] stopped The Shield from producing week after week? Of course not, and it won't stop the Wyatt's either. They'll be brought into the company gradually, and they'll [hopefully] be built accordingly. 

Would it be nice to have the Wyatt's linked with the McMahons and causing havoc right at the top of the card? Sure, but why can't that come later. Why do some wrestling fans need everything NOW. It's always got to be RIGHT NOW! 

I want Bray Wyatt to be a big star as much as anyone, but sometimes it's better to slow-burn these things. Look what good Nexus did for the career of Barrett. The guy started at the top, had his little run, wasn't ready, and had nowhere to go but down. Look at Del Rio. A guy that was forced into the main-event as soon as people could pronounce his name, which resulted in a very underwhelming connection with the audience. Obviously there are other circumstances at play in both situations but that's beyond the point. Sometimes (most of the time), it's better to debut a new wrestler with a bit of humility and patience.


----------



## 2K JAY

Ithil said:


> Here's something to note, when Bray made his NXT debut last summer, the crowd were super hot, just last like night. The NXT crowd also is usually a heavily smark one, due to it being on a college campus. What did they chant during and after the match? "WYATT".
> 
> There's what I don't get. Do you WANT to be entertained by a cool new gimmick and character that the WWE put as much effort as is possible into, or not? Why do you not want to be entertained by Bray? Who are these clowns who want to shout over and over "HEY EVERYONE THIS IS FAKE DON'T ENJOY IT" from their paid seats?


Maybe they're not entertained by it?


----------



## Cyon

So is Kane the Family's first feud, or are they going to do that thing where they beat up various superstars randomly until creative finds a suitable feud for them?


----------



## Mr. I

King Bebe said:


> Maybe they're not entertained by it?


I would ask why, but they would have no answer other than "lol husky harris you can't trick me".


----------



## dan the marino

777 said:


> Similar to forums, I've never understood the idea of 'supposed' fans, demeaning the product. Seems counter-productive.
> 
> However, it has always been the case that a wrestling show is somewhat cathartic in giving regular folks the opportunity to unleash their inner douchebag.


Guess that's what happens when the show is dull and they have nothing else to chant.

That said I doubt these chants will stick around for long. The Husky Harris and Wyatt characters are way too different. So long as they book Wyatt well he'll be over soon enough. Yes Ryback and Tensai still got their chants for a while but Tensai had a dull gimmick that went and was going nowhere and Ryback was a Goldberg clone for a while.


----------



## sean michaels

Makes perfect sense to attack Kane - he has for years been "the face of fear" - now we have this guy proclaiming to be the new face of fear


----------



## ZachS22

I mean their opinion is what it is and like someone noted earlier this could have reprocussions on a mans career 

Lets say you work at the bank and some asshole comes in and starts yelling you steal money from the bank it catches on and you get in trouble with your job

If this catches on he could be demoted to jobbing 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## IndPr

They have an awesome theme song.


----------



## Mr. I

dan the marino said:


> Guess that's what happens when the show is dull and they have nothing else to chant.
> 
> That said I doubt these chants will stick around for long. The Husky Harris and Wyatt characters are way too different. So long as they book Wyatt well he'll be over soon enough. Yes Ryback and Tensai still got their chants for a while but Tensai had a dull gimmick that went and was going nowhere and Ryback was a Goldberg clone for a while.


But it wasn't dull at all, overall it was a good show, and what's more, people popped hugely for the Wyatt debut, so clearly they had a plethora of things they could (and did, as the rest of the crowd chanted "THAT WAS AWESOME" during the commercials after the debut) have chanted other than "hey that guy had a different gimmick years ago! I looked it up and that makes me cool!".


----------



## DOPA

This debut gave me chills and goosebumps. This was so well executed. The build and the entrance all the way down to the beat down was done in such a different manner that you can't help but remember it. It stood out because of the characters and the way they have been built up and portrayed. It was also a pretty brutal beatdown of Kane overall who is the perfect opponent to debut on seeing the fear and carnage that he has caused in his career. The dynamic is extremely interesting and I hope it leads to a program with him.

Reading some of these responses makes me feel like some people are so impatient. I guess there is some disappointment because people have built themselves up to expect something massive, which was never going to happen. But it was unique, different and memorable and really well executed. You can't just blow your load and have the Wyatt Family's motives and intentions crammed out in one show. For once in your lives just sit back and let this thing play out and you'll enjoy it more. Because I sure as hell will.

One thing I am concerned about though is those morons who started chanting husky harris. I hope to god that doesn't continue because then WWE might take it the wrong way and sabotage Wyatt's run. Which would be a travesty.


----------



## dan the marino

sean michaels said:


> Makes perfect sense to attack Kane - he has for years been "the face of fear" - now we have this guy proclaiming to be the new face of fear


I suppose looking at it from that way it makes more sense. I still thought it was just a _little_ underwhelming after those vignettes. But still can't wait for next week. :mark: 



ZachS22 said:


> I mean their opinion is what it is and like someone noted earlier this could have reprocussions on a mans career
> 
> Lets say you work at the bank and some asshole comes in and starts yelling you steal money from the bank it catches on and you get in trouble with your job
> 
> If this catches on he could be demoted to jobbing
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Since when has Vince cared about what the fans chant? :cena2 If he likes Wyatt he'll push Wyatt, if he doesn't he won't. He's not going to pay attention to anything else.


----------



## dan the marino

Ithil said:


> But it wasn't dull at all, overall it was a good show, and what's more, people popped hugely for the Wyatt debut, so clearly they had a plethora of things they could (and did, as the rest of the crowd chanted "THAT WAS AWESOME" during the commercials after the debut) have chanted other than "hey that guy had a different gimmick years ago! I looked it up and that makes me cool!".


I agree. It's just that the product has been ho-hum for a while now, last night excluded. There aren't too many characters to get behind (and that's mostly because of booking). I'm sure within a few weeks Wyatt will make a believer out of everyone, so long as he's booked well.


----------



## 777

dan the marino said:


> Guess that's what happens when the show is dull and they have nothing else to chant.
> 
> That said I doubt these chants will stick around for long. The Husky Harris and Wyatt characters are way too different. So long as they book Wyatt well he'll be over soon enough. Yes Ryback and Tensai still got their chants for a while but Tensai had a dull gimmick that went and was going nowhere and Ryback was a Goldberg clone for a while.


I'm a fan who derives pleasure from even the most horrendous wrestling segments. Even a car-wreck has its appeal. That, and it's 'pro-wrestling', it's supposed to be fun.

I suppose the chanters are having 'fun' in their own way. Unfortunately it's through being obnoxious.


----------



## MaybeLock

I often defend fans for chanting whatever they want, but I was really pissed at those Husky Harris chants. Come on, if you like wrestling why would you do something that hurts the product?


----------



## ZeDude

MaybeLock said:


> I often defend fans for chanting whatever they want, but I was really pissed at those Husky Harris chants. Come on, if you like wrestling why would you do something that hurts the product?


This.

Nonetheless it was an awesome debut. Let's hope they don't get ruined by the fans.


----------



## Doc

Loved it. Every part of it. I can definitely see them getting involved on this week's smackdown and MITB.


----------



## kobra860

Geeve said:


> *If the debut was better* maybe they wouldn't chant



What was wrong with the debut? It was one of the best ones in a long time.



VRsick said:


> Those 3 ass clowns sucks balls. Don't remember anyone sticking up for husky harris when he was some nobody in nexus. Nothing will come of this shitty group. They will be the dark match on WWF Jakked by september and no one give 2 squirts of shit about it. Just the next flavor of the month that for some reason ***** smarks get a 2 inch boner because of.












If you're going to disagree with everyone at least be mature about it.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

:lmao what a fail debut the Wyatt family attacking Kane is that the best they could do lol omg these guys wont last long in WWE and lol at the Husky Harris chants he will always be remembered for that


----------



## Marrakesh

Ithil said:


> Why exactly do you need him to come out and slowly state all his motives as a villain during his debut? Is there not anything resembling pacing for you?


That wasn't pacing. It was lazily written TV for a character they can do so much with. And if you read what i said, i stated in the coming weeks they should give him some substance instead of just having him repeat himself over and over again without a purpose much like The Shield has had to do. 

Sure they babbled on about injustice etc but their aims never held any real weight and it had been seen a million times before. The only thing that kept them relevant was their unbeaten streak and sporadic attacks on the top end of the roster. That ran it's course and their currently feuding with The Usos in a pre-show match on the under card to MITB. 

To just have the Wyatts keep attacking people like The Shield did with no clear purpose or aim is incredibly shit TV. Yet it is a real possibility. There is no point in a unique character like Bray Wyatt if he is just going to be treated in the same manner anyone else who is coming into the company would be.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Fuck me, those chants really tried to cause friction, no?

Firstly, to acknowledge those 50 or so "Smart" fans who think the way to enjoy what's in front of them is to try and show how smart they are, they're limitless in their own stupidity and delusional in their own advances if they think that's they way to act. EVERYONE is entitled to free speech, and in paying their ticket then they are absolutely entitled to chant what they want, but what does that possibly achieve?

Chanting "boring" shows you're bored, and thus amuses yourself whilst something you aren't enjoying goes on. 
Chanting "Goldberg" at Ryback is to show you believe he is too similar to the WCW guy in moveset/appearance/theatrics and what goes on.
Chanting "Albert" at Tensai is because you thought the Tensai character was an insult to you who knew he was Albert the 'hip-hop hippo' and you want to show WWE you don't care for them being so drastic.

What does chanting Husky Harris at Bray Wyatt prove? Does it prove you don't like the new gimmick, on it's very first appearance? Does it prove that Husky Harris was such a memorable character that you want WWE to know you remember it? Does it prove anything other than the fact you think it's acceptable to chant and attempt to spoil it as much as you can?

I shouldn't be offended by this as much as I was, but fuck me those idiots attempted to ruin a very, very interesting moment by proving how smart they were. Jokes.

In reference to the debut, I thought it was handled fantastically. I didn't really care for the WWE.Com vignettes if I'm honest, didn't understand where they were leading and was beginning to think their debut wouldn't be actually live in the arena but live from the "Wyatt compound", and so didn't really get pulled into it. However, after Wyatt stood up off the rocking chair and blew the candle out and you seen them walking to the ring, I didn't shut my mouth until the lights came back on. That was PERFECT.

The beating they gave to Kane was fine, they overpowered him in a believable way and it looked great. Bryan not coming to help Kane didn't really make sense, but in the grand scheme of things will play out on Friday as more descension between them. 

The one thing I would have changed which was fine the way it was but I don't know, I think would have been cool, was that when the lights came back on, instead of just the two of them, there could have been possibly 4 or 5 of Wyatts followers in the ring. These could have just been one-night things, dressed similar to the other two and been just the likes of extras who work as security/backstage people in promos and not really been used for anything but holding Kane down. I don't know, it was perfectly fine as it was, I just thought when the announcers reacted when the lights come on, maybe if two or three more would have surrounding Kane they would have reacted more apt.

I hope the chants don't continue, but if it does and Wyatt is on the microphone at the time, he should chant along with them in a drone, dull, monotone voice and call them all puppets who do as they're told and think in twisting and neglecting what they see before them, are too afraid to embrace change, and so the fist comes down, and the fist is change, and the fist comes DOWN.


----------



## Mr. I

Marrakesh said:


> That wasn't pacing. It was lazily written TV for a character they can do so much with. And if you read what i said, i stated in the coming weeks they should give him some substance instead of just having him repeat himself over and over again without a purpose much like The Shield has had to do.
> 
> Sure they babbled on about injustice etc but their aims never held any real weight and it had been seen a million times before. The only thing that kept them relevant was their unbeaten streak and sporadic attacks on the top end of the roster. That ran it's course and their currently feuding with The Usos in a pre-show match on the under card to MITB.
> 
> To just have the Wyatts keep attacking people like The Shield did with no clear purpose or aim is incredibly shit TV. Yet it is a real possibility. There is no point in a unique character like Bray Wyatt if he is just going to be treated in the same manner anyone else who is coming into the company would be.


Yes, it was pacing. What exactly would you have had them do in their FIRST appearance? Have Bray get on the mic and tell everyone his exact motivations?
You're never supposed to throw everything out there on day one, it's supposed to come piece by piece.

This is a long time coming, whereas the Shield were a very last minute deal that they worked into a big deal.


----------



## Berbz

So is it just Rowan then?


----------



## squeelbitch

when they sent the "reporter" to find them at the beginning of the show i thought "this is going to suck" but wwe did a good job with it and the video segments last night before they arrived wouldn't be outta place if they was in thriller/horror movie


----------



## Bryan D.

I thought Rowan was outside the house with the mask?


----------



## Berbz

Bryan D. said:


> I thought Rowan was outside the house with the mask?


He turned around and saw Harper. He went to go look at Rowan again and he had disappeared. It was all very well done and I wish I could watch all the videos again of the reporter going to see them but there just isn't any unfortunately.


----------



## Beatles123

Watching the segment again, it was great! the husky chants were just a few guys, and Ksne actually, being a monster, is exactly who Wyatt can feed well off of. The crowd will learn.


----------



## Damien

Loved it!


----------



## That's Amore

Thought the debut was a little underwhelming, but that could just be my own expectations playing too much into it.

The vignettes were amazing, really loved the atmosphere that was conjured up & thought they were done perfectly, its just the attack on Kane has left me wondering, the steel steps spot was a bit lacklustre & a little bit too generic for 3 guys who are supposed to be like nothing we have ever seen before.

Wyatt finishing it with Sister Abigail after a beatdown by Harper & Rowan would have made a bigger statement & impact imo, rather than just a pretty standard spot.

Super pumped for whats next for The Wyatt Family though.


----------



## E N F O R C E R

That reporter stuff was awesome, thought they did an epic job. Almost felt like some kind of horror film :mark:


----------



## wwefanstan

We will see how Runtunda deals with the chants. Next week at both MITB and Raw it will be a very smark crowd. We will hit him with a ton of "Husky harris" "you are husky" and "huskys fat" chants and we'll see how he'll react. its really paying homage to his former character so I'm sure if you ask him he would say he doesn't mind it.


----------



## That's Amore

wwefanstan said:


> We will see how Runtunda deals with the chants. Next week at both MITB and Raw it will be a very smark crowd. We will hit him with a ton of "*Husky harris*" "*you are husky*" and "*huskys fat*" chants and we'll see how he'll react. its really paying homage to his former character so I'm sure if you ask him he would say he doesn't mind it.


Or how about help his gimmick get over & boo him? Or at least chant "Wyatt Family".


----------



## Mr. I

wwefanstan said:


> We will see how Runtunda deals with the chants. Next week at both MITB and Raw it will be a very smark crowd. We will hit him with a ton of "Husky harris" "you are husky" and "huskys fat" chants and we'll see how he'll react. its really paying homage to his former character so I'm sure if you ask him he would say he doesn't mind it.


You're a terrible troll.


----------



## Crona

I don't see the appeal of chanting the name of a past persona, it seems pointless. 

I almost want them to come down to the ring with the lantern all the time. One of the creepiest entrances I've seen in a while.


----------



## connormurphy13

Looking back at the debut....it just gives me chills. As for the next groups of crowds who think they're smart enough to chant "Husky Harris," I guarantee with his delivery he'll have you eating out of the palm of his hand. Even if you get the chance to chant it like sheep, it won't hurt the character...he's just too powerful already after that impact he just made


----------



## RebelArch86

FredForeskinn said:


> wwe are not fcking telling you to forget the past. They are telling you to move on. But retarded fucking people can´t move on it seems.
> 
> "they are brainwashing us making us think its not husky harris"...Because its not husky fucking harris, its bray wyatt.
> 
> think if in a rambo movie theres some idiots starting to shout "rocky -clap clap clap- rocky -clap clap clap-". It would totally destroy the whole fucking immersion.


Movies are a bad example. It's more like in the middle of Rambo, Sylvester Stalone stops being Rambo, and is now a new character, Rocky. Audiences immersion in the movie would be blown. 

You need to be able to change your gimmick, find your gimmick when you're young, and update as you get older, but that doesn't mean every fan is going to buy it especially when you have guys like Cena, Undertaker, JBL, HHH who can change their gimmick with out their identity.

I think that's the biggest thing that get's under ppl's skin when the WWE tries to act like it's a whole new identity/guy, fans know it's not, it's just a new gimmick, so treat it that way. Thanos has the right idea.


----------



## Mr. I

RebelArch86 said:


> Movies are a bad example. It's more like in the middle of Rambo, Sylvester Stalone stops being Rambo, and is now a new character, Rocky. Audiences immersion in the movie would be blown.
> 
> You need to be able to change your gimmick, find your gimmick when you're young, and update as you get older, but that doesn't mean every fan is going to buy it especially when you have guys like Cena, Undertaker, JBL, HHH who can change their gimmick with out their identity.
> 
> I think that's the biggest thing that get's under ppl's skin when the WWE tries to act like it's a whole new identity/guy, fans know it's not, it's just a new gimmick, so treat it that way. Thanos has the right idea.


WWE is a TV show, not a movie, so it's in fact this:
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/YouLookFamiliar

Which even has a wrestling section in it.


----------



## Berbz




----------



## wwefanstan

I hate to say it but this gimmick is gonna flop big time. I was talking to my mark friends/family today and they basically all want Husky Harris off their TV. I told you guys this about sin Cara and I told you this about Albert and nobody wanted to believe me. The Wyatt family will be on Main Event in about 3 months. I honestly can't believe they brought out Husky with the same exact look. AT least make him lose weight or give him a haricut or something. Goodness.


----------



## TempestH

wwefanstan said:


> I hate to say it but this gimmick is gonna flop big time. I was talking to my mark friends/family today and they basically all want Husky Harris off their TV. I told you guys this about sin Cara and I told you this about Albert and nobody wanted to believe me. The Wyatt family will be on Main Event in about 3 months. I honestly can't believe they brought out Husky with the same exact look. AT least make him lose weight or give him a haricut or something. Goodness.


Husky DID lose weight. That was pretty much the main reason they sent him back down to developmental in the first place.


----------



## michiganct

So some guy said they should have lit Kane on fire. Then someone said that this isn't Attitude Era

So I got to thinking about it, I think I'd rather have someone light me on fire and take my chances by finding water or stop drop and roll then having three guys legitimately hammer me in the head with steel step with my neck on the corner.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Wooo!! said:


> Thought the debut was a little underwhelming, but that could just be my own expectations playing too much into it.
> 
> The vignettes were amazing, really loved the atmosphere that was conjured up & thought they were done perfectly, its just the attack on Kane has left me wondering, the steel steps spot was a bit lacklustre & a little bit too generic for 3 guys who are supposed to be like nothing we have ever seen before.
> 
> Wyatt finishing it with Sister Abigail after a beatdown by Harper & Rowan would have made a bigger statement & impact imo, rather than just a pretty standard spot.
> 
> Super pumped for whats next for The Wyatt Family though.


That was my only minor gripe. WWE should have established Wyatt's Sister Abigail move last night.


----------



## wwefanstan

TempestH said:


> Husky DID lose weight. That was pretty much the main reason they sent him back down to developmental in the first place.


Hes still obese. I don't understand how a guy could care so little about his body that he lets himself get that big in the first place honestly. I mean I'm in the gym two hours a day and I'm not a pro wrestler.


----------



## THANOS

Berbz said:


>


'Atta boy Jericho! Always giving props where it's due!


----------



## Berbz

wwefanstan said:


> Hes still obese. I don't understand how a guy could care so little about his body that he lets himself get that big in the first place honestly. I mean I'm in the gym two hours a day and I'm not a pro wrestler.


Because enjoying food is such a crime, right?


----------



## Beatles123

wwefanstan said:


> Thats sweet at the end my chant is VERY audible. Can't wait til I go home tomorrow to watch the show on my DVR.


Hghhh....**PTOOIE!** I hope you enjoy that loogie!!


----------



## E N F O R C E R

So, here's my thoughts of him so far. If anyone has played the game farcry 3, they would of bumped in to a dude called Vass. Bray reminds me of Vass, big time. So far all of Bray's promos have been absolutely superb, some of the best character acting I've seen. His word play and double meanings inside the promos and the believability are all there. The charisma that comes out the character he plays is fantastic on his behalf... Absolutely has the IT factor, as everyone talks about. And in the ring, he's just as good. Smash mouth heavyweight wrestler with his own strange twist on every day moves, much like Ambrose in that sense. Totally impressed by him, I hope that he'll make it big as a heel and challenge for the WWE championship. Plus the fact he's only 26 makes me think there's still massive room for growth at that age. The next few years watching this guy is going to be awesome.


----------



## wwefanstan

Berbz said:


> Because enjoying food is such a crime, right?


No, certainly not a crime don't be silly. However, over eating which he clearly does leads to many health problems down the line and an earlier death.


----------



## Beatles123

I want you to look at your red rep, and realize...

We hate you.


----------



## Berbz

wwefanstan said:


> No, certainly not a crime don't be silly. However, over eating which he clearly does leads to many health problems down the line and an earlier death.


He's a professional wrestler. He's probably fitter than you or me. Who cares what he looks like. Just enjoy the fucking stable, if not, then what are you doing in a Wyatt Family thread?


----------



## Marrakesh

Ithil said:


> Yes, it was pacing. What exactly would you have had them do in their FIRST appearance? Have Bray get on the mic and tell everyone his exact motivations?
> You're never supposed to throw everything out there on day one, it's supposed to come piece by piece.
> 
> This is a long time coming, whereas the Shield were a very last minute deal that they worked into a big deal.


You stupid or something? i said in the coming weeks he should lay out clear motivations and aims as opposed to just rambling. I didn't once say he should have got on the mic and made everything clear on his debut. I did however say the debut itself was completely average. All that build up to just attack Kane was lazy. The commentary was fucking abysmal while it was going down though, not one ounce of drama was put into that moment by any of the commentators, that certainly didn't help it.


----------



## wwefanstan

Berbz said:


> He's a professional wrestler. He's probably fitter than you or me. Who cares what he looks like. Just enjoy the fucking stable, if not, then what are you doing in a Wyatt Family thread?


I guarantee you hes not. I run 2 miles a day, play racquetball 3 times a week, I have no problem with the weight room. You can speak for yourself and say you are out of shape but def don't lump guys like me in it. And you don't have to like the Wyatt family to be in this discussion there are differing opinions in discussion you'll learn that when you get past grade school.


----------



## Berbz

wwefanstan said:


> I guarantee you hes not. I run 2 miles a day, play racquetball 3 times a week, I have no problem with the weight room. You can speak for yourself and say you are out of shape but def don't lump guys like me in it. And you don't have to like the Wyatt family to be in this discussion there are differing opinions in discussion you'll learn that when you get past grade school.


Lace up his boots and go in the ring buddy, you can do all your racquetball shit, doesn't mean you'd be able to go in the ring, just look at The Rock, you think that guy is unfit? To wrestle he certainly isn't up to standards but he's probably in the gym more than any other guy on that roster. Me, out of shape? Now you're just being retarded.


----------



## Bl0ndie

I like his look tbh. Fits his character. He's a twisted cult LEADER, he doesnt do the heavy lifting, he orchestrates the madness. The fact that he's in charge of these two huge guys makes him seem even more manipulative


----------



## E N F O R C E R

wwefanstan said:


> I guarantee you hes not. *I run 2 miles a day, play racquetball 3 times a week, I have no problem with the weight room*. You can speak for yourself and say you are out of shape but def don't lump guys like me in it. And you don't have to like the Wyatt family to be in this discussion there are differing opinions in discussion you'll learn that when you get past grade school.


----------



## EskiBhoy

Crona said:


> I don't see the appeal of chanting the name of a past persona, it seems pointless.


How else can they show how much better they are in comparison to others (due to knowing his past gimmick) whilst also showing how unique they are (by not liking the next big thing)?


----------



## Berbz

"Bring out Husky with the same exact look"










I'm done racquet man.


----------



## Mr. I

wwefanstan said:


> I guarantee you hes not. I run 2 miles a day, play racquetball 3 times a week, I have no problem with the weight room. You can speak for yourself and say you are out of shape but def don't lump guys like me in it. And you don't have to like the Wyatt family to be in this discussion there are differing opinions in discussion you'll learn that when you get past grade school.


Uh oh, he plays racquetball. Guess that means Wyatt isn't fit.
Newsflash, he's fit as fuck. You ever actually seen him in a match? He can sprint faster than nearly the whole roster, he's as flexible as they come, and he has never gotten tired in a match.

You see him being husky (LOLOLOLOLOLOL) and think he's "fat". It's the same kind of people who look at Kassius Ohno or CM Punk, who aren't ripped, and claim they're "out of shape", when either of them could wrestle for an hour and not get tired.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Fuck those retarded "IWC" fans chanting Husky. GTFO with that shit. The video package and entrance was amazing, the beat up generic but whatever, I'm sure there's more to come.


----------



## 777

wwefanstan said:


> I guarantee you hes not. I run 2 miles a day, play racquetball 3 times a week, I have no problem with the weight room. You can speak for yourself and say you are out of shape but def don't lump guys like me in it. And you don't have to like the Wyatt family to be in this discussion there are differing opinions in discussion you'll learn that when you get past grade school.


a) Physique is not necessarily indicative of fitness. Look to great pot-bellied workers like Ray Stevens, Kamala or Dusty Rhodes (who worked countless broadway matches). 

B) Running and racquetball have nothing on bumping and working on the road, let alone the training that went into getting there.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.




----------



## EskiBhoy

wwefanstan;20832065I said:


> honestly can't believe they brought out Husky with the same exact look.





















Do you want the dude to get plastic surgery or something?

Also why do you feel the need to call Rotunda, Husky? He has been playing the Wyatt character for the same amount of time as he played Husky Harris..


----------



## Stanford

777 said:


> a) Physique is not necessarily indicative of fitness. Look to great pot-bellied workers like Ray Stevens, Kamala or Dusty Rhodes (who worked countless broadway matches).


Jerry Lawler!


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

wwefanstan said:


> I hate to say it but this gimmick is gonna flop big time. I was talking to my mark friends/family today and they basically all want Husky Harris off their TV. I told you guys this about sin Cara and I told you this about Albert and nobody wanted to believe me. The Wyatt family will be on Main Event in about 3 months. I honestly can't believe they brought out Husky with the same exact look. AT least make him lose weight or give him a haricut or something. Goodness.


Is that you in your avatar? Probably not, but that dude doesn't look like he works out. 

Also, exact same look? This proves you're a troll. Be tough to say they're the same person if you didn't know. He has lost weight, considerably.

You are a troll. Your logic is null due to what you say. I could believe you just didn't like the character but everything you are saying is baseless and your arguments are decrepit. Perhaps if you're not a troll you should try and see others' opinions and not just your own. If you are a troll, like those who chanted Husky at him, look at yourself and what is you're achieving?

Good luck.


----------



## xhbkx

Was anyone surprise with the pop they got? I mean I expected a pop, but not a high-pitched face pop from John Cena fans.


----------



## E N F O R C E R

xhbkx said:


> Was anyone surprise with the pop they got? I mean I expected a pop, but not a high-pitched face pop from John Cena fans.


Fan girls are infecting everything these days, look at the shield for instance. Hopefully they'll beat up a few of the top faces like Bryan, Cena and Orton to put across the point that they're decent heels.


----------



## RiverFenix

Don't feed the trolls. Bloody hell folks, do you not realize when you're being so obviously trolled? You don't feed them ie ignore them, don't respond - they get bored and go away.


----------



## TheWFEffect

I want wwe to change his name back to husky Harris troll the fans nothing wrong with the Harris family.


----------



## wonder goat

I actually really enjoyed their debut last night, and that comes from someone who has only seen a few videos of Wyatt on youtube and some of the vignettes that they aired over the last couple of weeks. The promo video and the entrance gave me the chills, so I'm excited to see what they get into. The Husky Harris chants pissed me off at first, but hopefully they will fade as time goes by like people here say.

Sure, I guess they could have come up with something more creative for them than to just attack Kane and leave, but I was kind of expecting them to do something like that, so it didn't bother me.


----------



## MikeTO

wwefanstan said:


> I run 2 miles a day, play racquetball 3 times a week, I have no problem with the weight room.


I doubt that your foot ever stepped into the gym. You are a troll and nobody here takes you seriously, so this probably your another lie.


----------



## NeyNey

Their entrance with the lamp was *fucking* awesome.

Have the feeling people can't just live for the moment anymore.
Fuck the guys chanting "_Husky Harris_". 
Why... WHY? This is the dumbest thing you could do.
Complaining about WWE going down, it's not like it was, it's not like when you were kids anymore...
...but how is it possible if you destroy it for yourselfs? Stupid stupid idiots.

_"YEAH WYATT FAMILY!! But let's all remember, this is a scripted show and these are all fictional characters and Wyatt was Husky Harris once. HUSKY HARRIS *clap clap clap clap clap*."_

Like it's a shame to be on a wrestling show and look like you feel a fictional character...
FUCK! fpalm


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

wwefanstan said:


> We will see how Runtunda deals with the chants. Next week at both MITB and Raw it will be a very smark crowd. We will hit him with a ton of "Husky harris" "you are husky" and "huskys fat" chants and we'll see how he'll react. its really paying homage to his former character so I'm sure if you ask him he would say he doesn't mind it.


You are abysmal and trying way to hard, just fuck off already.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Their debut was great, the entrance was grand, yeah it was typical 'heel group beat up face' but I'm sure the storyline and character development will be smashing. I really couldn't give a fuck if a few tragic virgins want to chant 'Husky Harris' they just sound like twats.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod

Does anyone else see a resemblance between Luke Harper and Serj Tankian or is it just me?


----------



## THANOS

Does anyone else see that Bray Wyatt is not just some creepy cult leader dude and that his gimmick is much much more than that?

I believe he's supposed to be *a cult leader possessed by a demon.*The promos I attached below explain it perfectly. In the second one he even says something like, 

"I guess there's no sense in waiting any longer....Semiyeo, he's all yours (talking about his vessel)..Hey you wanna see something really scary.." 

I believe Semiyeo is the name of the demonic force inside of him. If handled right this could be a more realistic take on the new Undertaker type character WWE sorely needs. Exorcisms and possession are finally becoming more present in our society with the Vatican performing exorcisms lately, and the media eating it all up. I think a walking dead man (Taker) is a pretty tough sell but the gimmick still made him a legend, and I think Wyatt's will do the same for him, and is actually much more believable than it would seem, in our new more realistic era.


----------



## Arcade

wwefanstan said:


> Hes still obese.


HE'S FAT! :steiner


----------



## Apex Predator

NeyNey said:


> Their entrance with the lamp was *fucking* awesome.
> 
> Have the feeling people can't just live for the moment anymore.
> Fuck the guys chanting "_Husky Harris_".
> Why... WHY? This is the dumbest thing you could do.
> Complaining about WWE going down, it's not like it was, it's not like when you were kids anymore...
> ...but how is it possible if you destroy it for yourselfs? Stupid stupid idiots.
> 
> _"YEAH WYATT FAMILY!! But let's all remember, this is a scripted show and these are all fictional characters and Wyatt was Husky Harris once. HUSKY HARRIS *clap clap clap clap clap*."_
> 
> Like it's a shame to be on a wrestling show and look like you feel a fictional character...
> FUCK! fpalm


Cena fans were crying I bet. :vince


----------



## Stanford

xWHOPPERHEADx said:


> Does anyone else see a resemblance between Luke Harper and Serj Tankian or is it just me?


I only ever see Bruiser Brody.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

he better be good at promos cause noone can take him seriously as a cult leader (unlike Punk / SES).


----------



## Berbz

You know what I honestly like most? The arena going dark.

It creates that sense of "Oh fuck, shit is going down" that you used to get with Taker and Kane. The same can easily happen with Wyatt especially as his family are a bunch of powerful brutes. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## YamchaRocks

Morons that chanted "Husky Harris" should never be allowed to enter any WWE show. Fucking smarks. What a way to ruin a great moment like that.


----------



## froot..

AJ-Styles said:


> he better be good at promos cause noone can take him seriously as a cult leader (unlike Punk / SES).


oh yea? tell me who the fuck take AJ Styles seriously during Fortune?


----------



## Spanish Lariato

Yesterday was the perfect example of a moment being ruined by some iliterate retards who think they are too cool due to knowing a wrestler's previous nickname. 
I don't know, but if this moronic attitude persists they should pipe the hell out of the chants or at least they should only show The Wyatt Family in those cities that are kind enough to not trying to ruin the best gimmick in the company right now.

I loved the vignettes and the transition from those to the ring action was genius. I am not a fan of the Kane part, I think that the abduction option was the greatest thing to do but we have to wait to see if this leads to something good.


----------



## fulcizombie

All these sheep , not really smarks if they were really smarks they would "what" John cena to death, are ruining wrestling. From the what chants to Henry , to the Goldberg chants to ryback , they are destroying the product . Of course being PG also helps a lot , having the WYATT family attack someone , not Kane, and letting him swimming in his blood wouldn't allow the crowd to become full on retard .


----------



## Rawbar

Call me when they've 'interrupted' The Shield when they're on stage.


----------



## TheWFEffect

Just thinking they should go the foley route to piss the smarks have him be husky and wyatt.


----------



## Berbz

I hope they 'what' chant Wyatt so he can turn to the crowd and tell them that his name is 'Wyatt, not What' and just play against the crowd, would be great.


----------



## QWERTYOP

The only thing that bothered me was him "blowing out" a light bulb.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Bray wont ever be taken seriously he is still husky harris to the IWC and as for the other two they are nobodies and should go back to NXT


----------



## Rawbar

Dang, "Kelly Kelly Fan,' That is *some* "Sig Pic!" Whoa...


----------



## World's Best

Yeah well I still call John Cena "THE PROTOTYPE"!! Bet he mad!


----------



## J.S.

smarks who complain about people chanting Husky Harris take this waaaay too serious, Bray Wyatt will fail simpley because you can't have a charachter like that in a PG enviroment.


----------



## QWERTYOP

J.S. said:


> smarks who complain about people chanting Husky Harris take this waaaay too serious, Bray Wyatt will fail simpley because you can't have a charachter like that in a PG enviroment.


Except you quite clearly can.


----------



## Bushmaster

Watched the entrance again :clap thats something I'd love to experience live. With Kane "injured" I wonder where they'll go with him


----------



## fulcizombie

J.S. said:


> smarks who complain about people chanting Husky Harris take this waaaay too serious, Bray Wyatt will fail simpley because you can't have a charachter like that in a PG enviroment.


Agreed . It' s pointless .


----------



## J.S.

QWERTYOP said:


> Except you quite clearly can.


If you think a persona like Bray Wyatt: that of a cult leader who lives in a forrest with deranged farmers who preaches anarchy and anti-social behavior has zero restrictions from the PG rating you're wrong, sorry.


----------



## QWERTYOP

J.S. said:


> If you think a persona like Bray Wyatt has zero restrictions from the PG rating you're wrong, sorry.


That isn't what I said, and it's not what you said either. Sorry.


----------



## ZachS22

J.S. said:


> smarks who complain about people chanting Husky Harris take this waaaay too serious, Bray Wyatt will fail simpley because you can't have a charachter like that in a PG enviroment.


You do realize that smackdown has always been PG even when Brock Lesnar brutalized Zack Gowen and the Wyatt family are not even on that level so thats not an issue


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## We're Coming2013

the wyatts will start a new era of WWE


----------



## LionTamer25

I think the general consensus is one that believes the goons that chanted 'Husky Harris' last night could potentially initiate the downfall of Windham Rotundas new gimmick.

If you are one of those who subscribes to such a belief then you haven't been paying attention. 

Anyone who watches NXT will have seen the skill set this young man has and if you have bared witness to Bray Wyatt for any length of time then you will know that it doesn't matter what the crowd chant, this guy is something we haven't seen for a very long time, a bonafide superstar with a truly unique gimmick.

Seriously this guy has it all. Mic skills, in ring talent, an incredible persona and most importantly of all, he IS the character. If you have followed Bray Wyatt you will know that even if 30,000 people screamed 'Husky Harris' he would stand in ring, smiling, laughing and selling the fact he is Bray Wyatt.

That's the biggest difference between him and Tensai/Albert and Ryback/Greenberg. This guy will swallow all the chants whole, will not be phased by them and will never break character. 

When I saw Tensai get heckled he looked confused and slightly defeated. Ryback looked like he knew what was coming but didn't know how to cope.

Bray will smile, laugh it off and viciously destroy any opponent put in his way. These chants are there to unsettle the talent and to get a reaction, when the crowds (and those of you on here worried about his future) see it doesn't affect him they'll soon stop and they will give way to chants of 'you got awesome!'.

I have watched wrestling for over 23 years and have rarely been this excited about an individual in that period. In this era where the talent in ring is so generic, this guy is a shining light of individuality. 


I have watched Bray Wyatt for a year now and have complete confidence in him. If this happened to anyone else they'd be done.

Mark my words, Wyatt and the family are here to stay and I personally think they are heralding the end of PG.

'This isn't the beginning, it's the end'.


----------



## Wwefan21

Wyatt won't go unnoticed by McMahon because his cult leader gimmick is defiantly a Major threat to the wwe in the coming weeks and will surely not go unnoticed By Mr McMahon they will cross paths on tv very soon I can easily see the Wyatt's attacking or kidnapping brad Maddox or brainwashing Vickie wich in turn will get the mcmahons involved and as for the chants let Wyatt do his thing and let the crowd start liking him believe me just becuz a crowd of asses did that﻿ doesn't mean shit wyatt has more than enough mic skills to win the crowd over besides people were chanting that was awesome after he debuted and he got a loud pop when he came out and plus he has ALOT of fans so he will do just fine


----------



## Doc

J.S. said:


> smarks who complain about people chanting Husky Harris take this waaaay too serious, Bray Wyatt will fail simpley because you can't have a charachter like that in a PG enviroment.


NXT is PG dipshit. His character worked fine there hence his call up to the main shows.

Honestly you sound like another attitude era rocked child.


----------



## PhilThePain

Remember when Wyatt lit the oil lamp, said "We're here." and then blew the lamp out? That was awesome. :mark:


----------



## Taker4Lyfe

*Wyatt Family vs The Straight Edge Society*

What's up IWC


After seeing the Wyatt Family debut last night,I was very intrigued and wanted to see more. Let's see what the WWE does with them but I had a thought as well.

It would be fantastic to see them feud with the Straight Edge Society because both the stables are so eerie and creepy.

I know the SES is no more but it's just a thought.

Bray Wyatt being the leader of the Wyatt Fam and of course CM Punk being the leader of the SES.. the promos between them would be pretty awesome and epic.

What do you guys think?


----------



## LionTamer25

Also those idiots thinking that this gimmick cannot survive in the PG era are just looking for reasons to assume it will fail.

He has been playing this character for a year now on the PG environment of NXT.

If you think he will abduct and torture people then you don't know what he is.

He is a cerebral force of nature. He is scary because the kids don't understand him but the adults do.

He won't just mindlessly beat people, he will brainwash them with biblical like preachings. That can easily be done in this PG era.

He will mess with your minds without breaking the laws of decency.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray

*Re: Wyatt Family vs The Straight Edge Society*

From the packages and promos alone it seems the Wyatt Family is what the SES wants to be. 

SES was a pretty awesome gimmick and the Wyatt family so far seems like a natural evolution of the cult gimmick.


----------



## High_King

*Re: Wyatt Family vs The Straight Edge Society*

Wyatt family will end the shield.


----------



## Dubbletrousers

*Re: Wyatt Family vs The Straight Edge Society*

CM Punk and Wyatt both think they are jesus.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Must've watched that segment about eight or nine times. It's been a very VERY long time since a debut like this gave me goosebumps like that. I especially loved the way the song echoed around the arena serenading the crowd like it was the calm before the storm. The WWE needs more characters like these and I cannot wait until Wyatt gets his first opportunity to cut a promo in a live setting. 

But yeah let's keep talking about Husky Harris and smarks, as that's more important innit.


----------



## Wwefan21

I'm a big fan of wyatt he's actually in my top 3 favorite wrestlers of all time anyway I got an idea what if that reporter got brainwashed by bray and turns out to be the 4th wyatt family member ????


----------



## Mr. I

J.S. said:


> If you think a persona like Bray Wyatt: that of a cult leader who lives in a forrest with deranged farmers who preaches anarchy and anti-social behavior has zero restrictions from the PG rating you're wrong, sorry.


He has been playing the character for a year, on NXT. Clearly it DOES work in a PG environment.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

*Wyatt Family is the reason Dusty Rhodes should be in control of creative*

I know that a part of it is Rotunda and how he's taken the character to what it is, but it's no surprise that this is a Dusty Rhodes gimmick. If WWE wants to continue with more "entertainment" they need someone to come up with these things and Dusty is the perfect guy for it and it's not like he hasn't done it before. 

Thoughts?


----------



## LionTamer25

I think the cameraman will be Bray's own platform to the world and he will use the cameraman to cut some excellent promos, much like the ones we have seen.

I think his entrance will be similar to the one last night with a close up to him and the family as they stroll to the ring.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

Fantastic debut, I don't think you could do any better especially with those vignettes. Bravo for WWE doing it right.


----------



## LionTamer25

Also this might seem like I'm trolling but his brother, Bo Dallas, has one of the most modern, freshest and funniest gimmicks in years.

Keep an eye out for him, pure brilliance.

Bray and Bo will be the biggest heels for the next few years if booked right.

Bray is a pure villain whereas Bo doesn't even know he is.


----------



## Mr. I

LionTamer25 said:


> Also this might seem like I'm trolling but his brother, Bo Dallas, has one of the most modern, freshest and funniest gimmicks in years.
> 
> Keep an eye out for him, pure brilliance.
> 
> Bray and Bo will be the biggest heels for the next few years if booked right.
> 
> Bray is a pure villain whereas Bo doesn't even know he is.


Something to please note. It's not really a gimmick, Bo is geuinely that terrible. 
Yes, they're now using his terribleness to get him heat intentionally, but he still sucks hard at every aspect of pro wrestling and I don't want him on my TV.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

LionTamer25 said:


> I think the general consensus is one that believes the goons that chanted 'Husky Harris' last night could potentially initiate the downfall of Windham Rotundas new gimmick.
> 
> If you are one of those who subscribes to such a belief then you haven't been paying attention.
> 
> Anyone who watches NXT will have seen the skill set this young man has and if you have bared witness to Bray Wyatt for any length of time then you will know that it doesn't matter what the crowd chant, this guy is something we haven't seen for a very long time, a bonafide superstar with a truly unique gimmick.
> 
> Seriously this guy has it all. Mic skills, in ring talent, an incredible persona and most importantly of all, he IS the character. If you have followed Bray Wyatt you will know that even if 30,000 people screamed 'Husky Harris' he would stand in ring, smiling, laughing and selling the fact he is Bray Wyatt.
> 
> That's the biggest difference between him and Tensai/Albert and Ryback/Greenberg. This guy will swallow all the chants whole, will not be phased by them and will never break character.
> 
> When I saw Tensai get heckled he looked confused and slightly defeated. Ryback looked like he knew what was coming but didn't know how to cope.
> 
> Bray will smile, laugh it off and viciously destroy any opponent put in his way. These chants are there to unsettle the talent and to get a reaction, when the crowds (and those of you on here worried about his future) see it doesn't affect him they'll soon stop and they will give way to chants of 'you got awesome!'.
> 
> I have watched wrestling for over 23 years and have rarely been this excited about an individual in that period. In this era where the talent in ring is so generic, this guy is a shining light of individuality.
> 
> 
> I have watched Bray Wyatt for a year now and have complete confidence in him. If this happened to anyone else they'd be done.
> 
> Mark my words, Wyatt and the family are here to stay and I personally think they are heralding the end of PG.
> 
> 'This isn't the beginning, it's the end'.


Great post, and I certainly hope you're right. It's not Wyatt's talents I doubt, rather a fear that a skewed crowd reaction could effect the way that the powers that be use him. 

It mostly just pains me that these fans are most probably not _smart _enough to know that in their attempts to show off their _smartness _they are being anything but _smart _by risking the future of just the kind of wrestler that truly _smart _fans should surely respect and encourage. However, you're probably correct; right now Wyatt just seems too talented to fail.


----------



## Murph

Ithil said:


> Something to please note. *It's not really a gimmick, Bo is geuinely that terrible. *
> Yes, they're now using his terribleness to get him heat intentionally, but he still sucks hard at every aspect of pro wrestling and I don't want him on my TV.


The Disney World promo Bo Dallas did was amazing. So annoying and cheesy, it's essentially a more ridiculously annoying Cena character. They know people hate it. It's actually pretty clever.


----------



## Synax

*Re: Wyatt Family is the reason Dusty Rhodes should be in control of creative*


----------



## Stanford

Dopesick said:


> But yeah let's keep talking about Husky Harris and smarks, as that's more important innit.


You've made this same post like 4 times now. Surely there are more important things you could be chatting about.


----------



## THANOS

I made a thread that was quickly closed on Bray Wyatt but I'll repost it here to see peoples thoughts.

Does anyone else see that Bray Wyatt is not just some creepy cult leader dude and that his gimmick is much much more than that?

I believe he's supposed to be *a cult leader possessed by a demon.*The promos I attached below explain it perfectly. In the second one he even says something like, 

"I guess there's no sense in waiting any longer....Semiyeo, he's all yours (talking about his vessel)..Hey you wanna see something really scary.." 

I believe Semiyeo is the name of the demonic force inside of him. If handled right this could be a more realistic take on the new Undertaker type character WWE sorely needs. Exorcisms and possession are finally becoming more present in our society with the Vatican performing exorcisms lately, and the media eating it all up. I think a walking dead man (Taker) is a pretty tough sell but the gimmick still made him a legend, and I think Wyatt's will do the same for him, and is actually much more believable than it would seem, in our new more realistic era.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

*Re: Wyatt Family is the reason Dusty Rhodes should be in control of creative*

Everyone has bad ideas. Not all of them are going to be gold. Besides, Shockmaster = Ratings.


----------



## LionTamer25

Regardless of what you say Bo Dallas does have talent, that's why people are so passionate in their hate for him. He has some kind of pull (much like his brother) and this special something he has is the difference between him being another terrible wrestler that is soon forgotten to one that actually annoys the eff out of you so much you have to watch and get angry at him.

He has talent, not the talent to be the greatest of all time, but he won't be another jobber in my opinion.


----------



## Synax

*Re: Wyatt Family is the reason Dusty Rhodes should be in control of creative*

Exactly, we need a Shockmaster 2.0. SO bad he's good. 

I don't keep up at all with what he does but yeah, I would like it.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Stanford said:


> You've made this same post like 4 times now. Surely there are more important things you could be chatting about.


Four? What? Are you sure? Baking powder? 

Hey, idiots need to be told more than once. It's okay I'll stop now, don't fret!


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Wyatt Family is the reason Dusty Rhodes should be in control of creative*

Didn't Tensai kind of perform a Shockmaster last year at the Slammys anyway? Maybe it was Dusty's idea eh?


----------



## TromaDogg

Well, complete credit to the Wyatt Family guys. They've actually got me interested in watching Raw again. Just seen last night's debut and really enjoyed it. 

Hopefully they're not just going to be used for WWE's summer storyline and then fizzled out afterwards, I want to see this gimmick run for a good long while at least.


----------



## Gimpy

*Re: Wyatt Family is the reason Dusty Rhodes should be in control of creative*



Synax said:


> Exactly, we need a Shockmaster 2.0. SO bad he's good.


Sounds like our new GM.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

*Re: Wyatt Family is the reason Dusty Rhodes should be in control of creative*

Interesting take on the situation. At the moment I'm happy with Dusty helping the young talent in a different environment before they're tested higher up. I don't doubt that he could help with creative higher up, but he's arguably more useful where he currently is.


----------



## LionTamer25

Good idea!

Not only could this potentially work (although perhaps a little far fetched for the mainstream) but if the 'demon' is exorcised from Bray it could potentially take host in another star.

My own personal idea is that Bray will look to bring out the monsters in the people he attacks. I think he wants to destroy the Cena Nation, PG era and the WWE so that he can dance in the ashes of the company.

He will bring out the heels in many superstars and manipulate the roster so that there are bad guys running wild and destroying the babyfaces.

The thing that people don't realise about Bray is that his matches wont be about winning or losing, titles or glory, he will do what it takes to spread his message.

Even if he is beaten by a jobber, he will smile and it will all be a part of his plan

I would love to see Bray deliver the Sister Abigail to Cena at a main event. Pin him for 2 before sitting up and refusing to take the 3 count and refusing to become WWE champion, and just walk out of the ring laughing and knowing that he is so powerful he doesn't need to win to win.


----------



## LionTamer25

If Wyatt makes it through these 'Husky Harris' chants then he is doing a great service to the whole of wrestling meaning that talented guys can repackage themselves and find success in this modern era.

I hope he succeeds (and believe he will), not for the future of Bray Wyatt but for the future of wrestling.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

*Re: Wyatt Family is the reason Dusty Rhodes should be in control of creative*

Nope. Just because a person is creative doesn't mean they should lead the team. See: Russo and Vince during the AE


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*The Shield vs The Wyatt Family?*

This makes sense to me. After finally seeing the Wyatts in action last night, I have to say that I'm impressed. I have to say that I'm very impressed. Everything from the amazing entrance to beatdown... I could gush some more, but let's keep this somewhat short. And I've been high on the Shield since day 1. But I have noticed something: they are starting to flounder. It feels like every week they get less and less heat. Blame it on booking, tell me that it's a smart way of secretly getting them over by cooling them down to the point of no reaction, the hard truth is: the audience is losing interest. I say, let them drop their belts. Give the Usos something and let Mr. Money In The Bank lose the US Title to Christian. Then put them in a program with the Wyatt Family.

It makes some sense. The Shield uphold the law around the WWE and the Wyatts are outlaw hicks. I think it'd be the first time, in a long time, where we had a stable war involving ONLY young, fresh talent and I think it'd elevate all six men. The Shield could play tweeners or even dark, anti hero faces and the Wyatts would be their terrifying selves. Logically, this would end with the Wyatts getting a big rub by defeating a nearly unstoppable team (once and for all) and the members of the Shield would finally get a chance at singles competition after the break up.

It'd also be a sweet ride and the dynamic between Bray's deranged character and Dean's deranged character would be something to see.


----------



## HotRhymez

I can't stop watching Wyatt's debut on Raw. It's one of the better ones recently..I like his music too.


----------



## We're Coming2013

*Re: The Shield vs The Wyatt Family?*

they will eventually run into each other either way


----------



## Delbusto




----------



## Stad

wwefanstan said:


> I guarantee you hes not. I run 2 miles a day, *play racquetball 3 times a week,* I have no problem with the weight room. You can speak for yourself and say you are out of shape but def don't lump guys like me in it. And you don't have to like the Wyatt family to be in this discussion there are differing opinions in discussion you'll learn that when you get past grade school.


:ti


----------



## Apex Predator

HotRhymez said:


> I can't stop watching Wyatt's debut on Raw. It's one of the better ones recently..I like his music too.


It will get even better! Great debut.


----------



## Berbz

Delbusto1 said:


>


Outstanding Delbusto, I really admire your work.

I'm still intrigued to know who the guy was 'Obeying' , if it will end up being another superstar or if it was just someone like Joey Mercury just filling in for the vignette and that is it. I thought it may have been Rowan but then I realised he was outside of the house.


----------



## TheWFEffect

I think for the next couple of weeks Wyatt should lay low just appear in videos harper and rowan do the work that should kill the Harris chant.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Kind of fucked up my thread by moving it here BUT WHATEVS I AIN'T MAD.


----------



## Wwefan21

Bray will do just fine he's a great worker with a great gimmick he will be fine in wwe


----------



## Nimbus

Husky harris is awesome, i just hope the WWE doesnt ruin his new gimmick.


----------



## itssoeasy23

Nimbus said:


> Husky harris is awesome, i just hope the WWE doesnt ruin his new gimmick.


Your sig makes no sense, just letting you know.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Erick Rowan is legit scary looking. I'll take Kane in dark alley before I meet him on a well lit sidewalk.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

The Wyatt Family were amazing last night. You have to applaud the WWE for the effort they've put in with these guys. From the video recordings throughout the night to their epic entrance, they have booked and presented them perfectly. We finally have an interesting, in-depth character we can look forward to seeing every Monday night.

Apart from the stupid Husky Harris chants (Which I hope to God doesn't become a regular thing), that was one of the best debuts I've seen in a long time.


----------



## KO Bossy

Abductions and brainwashings. They must happen. Its too perfect.


----------



## llamadux

I wanted them to abduct stephanie. Take out HHH and vince during their stupid vicky promo. Then run off with her.

Have them show footage of her being tortured and brainwashed, hint at her being raped. HHH will go nuts for weeks.

Then HHH shows up at hte house with a sledge hammer and an army of cultist attack him .He fights them off and storms the house. Finds steph tied to a bed then a cloaked figure appears. He pulls down the hood and its VINCE!!! It was me all along HHH!I wanted Steph for myself. Daddy little girl is mine!!

HHH snaps and attacks vince. Throws him out a window and saves steph.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

They're not worthy of a Shield feud just yet, maybe if they stick around awhile and stay over. Too soon to tell right now, but just not on Shield's level yet.


----------



## World's Best

llamadux said:


> I wanted them to abduct stephanie. Take out HHH and vince during their stupid vicky promo. Then run off with her.
> 
> Have them show footage of her being tortured and brainwashed, hint at her being raped. HHH will go nuts for weeks.
> 
> Then HHH shows up at hte house with a sledge hammer and an army of cultist attack him .He fights them off and storms the house. Finds steph tied to a bed then a cloaked figure appears. He pulls down the hood and its VINCE!!! It was me all along HHH!I wanted Steph for myself. Daddy little girl is mine!!
> 
> HHH snaps and attacks vince. Throws him out a window and saves steph.


----------



## J.S.

And it's all leading up to Bray vs Bo at Wrestlmania...


----------



## Beatles123

I watched it as it happened on TV...

The lantern entrance...my GOD that was perfect. That says so much, it's POWERFUL! Bray Wyatt, the insane cult leader. A man who may not be insane at all. He sounds insane to the common man, but HE believes he's the one thinking CLEARLY, and that WE are insane! He's that of a lone shepherd, walking in the world of blind masses, carrying the lantern with which to be a beacon of light in the darkness. Catching flies in his mouth, tasting FREEDOM while he does! Shining his lantern as he walks through a world of lies and deceit.

Once our eyes are opened, we won't see the sun again for years to come...because the world in the full truth isn't bright at all..and he's going to prove it.

Powerful stuff and a great way to showcase his character for the minds that can understand it.


----------



## connormurphy13

J.S. said:


> If you think a persona like Bray Wyatt: that of a cult leader who lives in a forrest with deranged farmers who preaches anarchy and anti-social behavior has zero restrictions from the PG rating you're wrong, sorry.


It worked on NXT, a program which has the same rating unk2


----------



## WrestlinFan

I can only imagine how much Cole is gonna bury Wyatt's agenda. Probably will call it stupid and say anyone who takes it seriously is an idiot. He'll probably get in a loud argument with JBL that will completely over shadow the very segment taking place instead of complementing it and enhancing it like good commentary should. There's my Cole rant for the day. I hate that no talent mother fucker.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

THANOS said:


> Does anyone else see that Bray Wyatt is not just some creepy cult leader dude and that his gimmick is much much more than that?
> 
> I believe he's supposed to be *a cult leader possessed by a demon.*The promos I attached below explain it perfectly. In the second one he even says something like,
> 
> "I guess there's no sense in waiting any longer....Semiyeo, he's all yours (talking about his vessel)..Hey you wanna see something really scary.."
> 
> I believe Semiyeo is the name of the demonic force inside of him. If handled right this could be a more realistic take on the new Undertaker type character WWE sorely needs. Exorcisms and possession are finally becoming more present in our society with the Vatican performing exorcisms lately, and the media eating it all up. I think a walking dead man (Taker) is a pretty tough sell but the gimmick still made him a legend, and I think Wyatt's will do the same for him, and is actually much more believable than it would seem, in our new more realistic era.


That is a fucking great idea.


----------



## Jmacz

By attacking Kane, does this make anyone else think that the rumored Kane/Undertaker vs the Shield has been scratched for BOD vs the Wyatt Family?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

THANOS said:


> Does anyone else see that Bray Wyatt is not just some creepy cult leader dude and that his gimmick is much much more than that?
> 
> I believe he's supposed to be *a cult leader possessed by a demon.*The promos I attached below explain it perfectly. In the second one he even says something like,
> 
> "I guess there's no sense in waiting any longer....Semiyeo, he's all yours (talking about his vessel)..Hey you wanna see something really scary.."
> 
> I believe Semiyeo is the name of the demonic force inside of him. If handled right this could be a more realistic take on the new Undertaker type character WWE sorely needs. Exorcisms and possession are finally becoming more present in our society with the Vatican performing exorcisms lately, and the media eating it all up. I think a walking dead man (Taker) is a pretty tough sell but the gimmick still made him a legend, and I think Wyatt's will do the same for him, and is actually much more believable than it would seem, in our new more realistic era.


:mark: :mark::mark:


----------



## Marrakesh

Dexter Morgan said:


> They're not worthy of a Shield feud just yet, maybe if they stick around awhile and stay over. Too soon to tell right now, but just not on Shield's level yet.


lol The Shield are currently feuding with The Usos on the pre-show to MITB and have been beaten by them in a 6-man tag that involved Christian. If the usos who hadn't even been on raw for months are worthy of a Shield feud, then I'm sure the most hyped stable in recent memory is more than worthy.


----------



## Apex Predator

Marrakesh said:


> lol The Shield are currently feuding with The Usos on the pre-show to MITB and have been beaten by them in a 6-man tag that involved Christian. If the usos who hadn't even been on raw for months are worthy of a Shield feud, then I'm sure the most hyped stable in recent memory is more than worthy.


I'm just glad we got options for tag teams. Worthy or not we need more legit tag teams.


----------



## 2ndComingY2J

I fucking love his theme song


----------



## Damien

I have watched it a few times now, still love the intro :mark:


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Marrakesh said:


> lol The Shield are currently feuding with The Usos on the pre-show to MITB and have been beaten by them in a 6-man tag that involved Christian. If the usos who hadn't even been on raw for months are worthy of a Shield feud, then I'm sure the most hyped stable in recent memory is more than worthy.


I agree the feud should start immediately after MITB. Ambrose celebrating his win, Reigns and Rollins vowing to avenge losses. Lights go out, The Family beats the Shield down and costs Mr. MITB his US Title later that night in a match against Christian.


----------



## SAMCRO

That entrance was just beyond epic, i really hope thats their permanent entrance but i sadly think it was just for their debut.

Only problem i had with their debut was the beat down on Kane, maybe its just me but but did anyone else think the part when they smashed Kane's head with the steps was kinda stupid? since they basically just smashed the steps into the steps with Kane's head in between the wedge. If anything they kinda rung his ear drums. 

Was kinda hoping for more than just a beat down on an irrelevant Kane.


----------



## Adam Cool

Bray Wyatt Might be the next Undertaker


----------



## Stall_19

Too bad they had to fire Matt Striker weeks ago. Getting abducted/murdered in the Wyatt compound would have been an amazing way to write him off tv.


----------



## kobra860

Stall_19 said:


> Too bad they had to fire Matt Striker weeks ago. Getting abducted/murdered in the Wyatt compound would have been an amazing way to write him off tv.


Abducted? Yes that would have been a nice twist. 

Murdered? Seriously?


----------



## KO Bossy

Stall_19 said:


> Too bad they had to fire Matt Striker weeks ago. Getting abducted/murdered in the Wyatt compound would have been an amazing way to write him off tv.


Make that abducted and disappeared and that's an awesome idea.


----------



## The Enforcer

KO Bossy said:


> Make that abducted and disappeared and that's an awesome idea.


That sounds great. He disappears and is never heard from again with the exception of some shitty face saying 'Hey, what happened to that guy you abducted?' in 2 years. Looking at you, Cena.


----------



## Doc

The steel steps shot would have been better without using the inverted v side. I actually thought before they did it they were gonna use the flat part.

The Wyatt Family could be a stable that actually benefits from more members long down the road, the vibe is there for it to be a successful ploy.


----------



## Tulf

Loved the debut, brilliant entrance.


----------



## King-of-the-World

Really really hoping they use the lantern entrance every time & it's not just a one off. AT LEAST have it for PPV's. It adds a lot more atmosphere & works with the gimmick


----------



## CM Danielson

*The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*

They did a tremendous job from the music, Oh yeah The Music! I absolutely love their entrance and music, fucking fits their characters perfectly. Their entrance imo by far leaves the Undertakers ceremony in the dust, very creepy and just overall original.

To my other thought about the family debut last night, it was great, about as good as could be expected in the segment it was given. So is nobody else totally excited for what they will do next time, or is all anyone cares about a group of smartass fans? I thought Bray worked it like a champ, and did a fantastic job in not reacting to the chants. You all had to know that their was a possibility that his old persona name might be brought up, Wyatt didn't give the smartass fans the satisfaction of a reaction, so why are a lot of you? 

There is a lot of buzz about this new character and faction, plus they delivered big in their debut, I don't think a few chants is gonna derail something the WWE has clearly committed to investing in.

What did you guys think of their debut, getting past the Husky chants that pissed so many of you guys off?

:talk


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Best debut since the Nexus.


----------



## sean michaels

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*

It was perfect.


----------



## x78

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*

Best debut since Kane IMO.


----------



## Striker

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*

I really liked their entrance, but just coming out and beating up whoever is in the ring is pretty generic.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

His theme song was good but it would've been a thousand times more epic if they used this instead:






Note the way it would've built up to the beat down. Also a lot more dark, creepy and southern sounding.


----------



## sean michaels

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*



Striker said:


> I really liked their entrance, but just coming out and beating up whoever is in the ring is pretty generic.


The new face of fear took out the face of fear - makes perfect sense along with the metaphor "down with the machine"


----------



## Artisan44

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*

The debut kinda sucked tbh.

I mean, all he did was walk down the ramp with an oil lamp, sit in a rocking chair and have two of his friends beat up Kane for apparently no reason.

I was really expecting more.

It wasn't a bad debut, it was just kinda meh.


----------



## sean michaels

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*



Artisan44 said:


> The debut kinda sucked tbh.
> 
> I mean, all he did was walk down the ramp with an oil lamp, sit in a rocking chair and have two of his friends beat up Kane for apparently no reason.
> 
> I was really expecting more.
> 
> It wasn't a bad debut, it was just kinda meh.


God, you re dumb...


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*

I totally hate that he they just did something for no reason. I'm totally not gonna tune in to the ppv and Raw to see their explanation and the repercussions. 

I thought it was masterfully done and the beat down was properly done. Those guys made Kane look small.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*



sean michaels said:


> The new face of fear took out the face of fear - makes perfect sense along with the metaphor "down with the machine"


This is exactly it. The new "monster" of the WWE took out the long-standing old-guard "monster". Symbolically, it made perfect sense.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*



Artisan44 said:


> The debut kinda sucked tbh.
> 
> I mean, all he did was walk down the ramp with an oil lamp, sit in a rocking chair and have two of his friends beat up Kane for apparently no reason.
> 
> I was really expecting more.
> 
> It wasn't a bad debut, it was just kinda meh.


Explain what should have happened? It's literally just an on-screen introduction.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*

Stop hating Artisan84, debut was fucking epic. Though they should've used this song instead:






Would've been even more creepy/epic.


----------



## Artisan44

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*



Ithil said:


> Explain what should have happened? It's literally just an on-screen introduction.


They should have had him wrestle. That might have been better.

Also, wow at the people who are sucking this debut's dick.



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Stop hating Artisan84, debut was fucking epic.


I'm hating by saying it's not as good as I thought it would be? Dafuq?



sean michaels said:


> God, you re dumb...


I'm dumb for saying the debut wasn't as good as I thought it would be? You're an asshole.

This forum is so troll infested.


----------



## Schrute_Farms

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*

I want Bray to start calling out the Undertaker, say he went after Kane to get the Undertakers attention. Mick Foley made a name for himself as Mankind by going at the Undertaker relentlessly and I think Wyatt needs to do the same. Wyatt vs Undertaker at Summerslam would be awesome. Have the family members face Kane and a partner. Or just do a 3 on 2 match but it should be even numbers considering how huge the family is.


----------



## LionTamer25

I was thinking back to the vignettes and one moment keeps coming back to ne and that is when the reporter entered into a room he/she shouldn't have done and there was the big short haired/bold dude murmuring "obey, obey, obey...".

I was trying to think who it could've been and I've put 2 and 2 together and have come up with the following answer...

...Matt Morgan.

He has terminated his TNA contract with consent and if anyone caught his final match he was sporting a massive beard.

At 7 feet tall he could add yet more power and punch to the family and he could be a real danger on his own against big show, Kane, undertaker etc...

Not only that he has lots of prime time experience from his years in TNA and the timing would be perfect.

I think in the future the family need at least 1 diva and 1 cruiserweight and then we could see pure dominace accross the board.


----------



## BigEvil2012

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*

Nothing spectacular, I mean beating up Kane is nothing today in wwe, even midgets are bigger threat than Kane lol...


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*

It would've been better if the crowd didn't remind us he wasn't Bray Wyatt once upon a time

other than that, perfect debut. Anyone else feel like they couldnt tell where exactly they were when they were walking with the lamp? looked like they were somewhere entirely different than the ramp


----------



## James Bell

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*

I liked it but it would have been better if he had an actual oil lamp rather than an electric one where he had to turn the knob to turn the lamp off while he pretended to blow the light out.


----------



## jcol24

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*

i thought they did a good job with the whole light off and then bray just sitting in his chair kinda creepy. but the crowd seem dead to me but idk. i wonder if wwe is taking kane out of the mitb cause its saying on wwe that kane is "injuried"


----------



## Artisan44

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> It would've been better if the crowd didn't remind us he wasn't Bray Wyatt once upon a time
> 
> other than that, *perfect debut*.


Can you call a wrestling debut where the wrestler doesn't wrestle a perfect debut? Or does that not matter?

I'm not trying to start an argument here. I think it's actually an interesting point.

For example, compare Cena's debut to Bray Wyatt's. Hell even Funkasaurus wrestled a squash match on his debut.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*

It was definitely done really well, great entrance which gives goosebumps in similar vein to an Undertaker.


----------



## TheFlyingAsterix

A few things about the debut.
For a debut with a gimmick like this I would say that if we rate out of 10,6 would be for the entrance and 4 for the beatdown.I'd give them 6 on the entrance and maybe 5.5 Because I would of liked the entrance music to end with Wyatt's laugh and then him saying 'We're coming.'.........I'd give 2 out of 4 for the beatdown and that surprised me really cause they were both so green and it surprised me because Harper is a 196 giant who could do a suicide dive to the outside of the ring.What I didnt like about it is that most beatdowns in the recent pg era are almost exactly like that.Would have liked them to hit him harder inside the ring and then they would do the exact same sequence as in Kane fights back and Harper goes out of the ring and grabs him from his legs.


Then at the outside Kane would try to hit Rowan but he'd duck down and side suplex Kane on the barricade,and while Kane is still up Harper would hit him with the devestating spinning clothesline.They then would do the exact same shit at the end and he would get knocked out.

Thing is these guys are supposed to be the new face of fear and the beatdown was really important in that way.Expected it to be better.Also didnt really mind the beatdown but it could have been better if just Wyatt delivered a promo infront of Kane and they'd beat him down or someone else next week.


----------



## WrestlinFan

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*

It was so fucking amazing.


----------



## Artisan44

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*



WrestlinFan said:


> It was so fucking amazing.


What was so great about it? I'm legitimately curious as to why people liked it so much other than "Because it reminded me of the Undertaker" or "Because it was creepy".


----------



## jcol24

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*

the sheild all they did was wreck chaos when they debuted


----------



## TJC93

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*

Felt like more was supposed to happen but it was great


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*

Loved the promo from Wyatt and the Entrance. The beatdown was decent but could have been better. Still a great debut though.


----------



## Big Booboos

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*

It was the greatest debut I ever watched live. So perfect. Wouldn't say best, but definitely the best in the last couple of years or so.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*

Yup, that debut is going in the books.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

The beatdown had a little subtlety that I really liked: when Harper squirmed out of the ring and then pulled Kane down by the feet. It really struck as a very Horror Movie style takedown and it was a nice contrast With Harper's size, where someone else would've simply manhandled Kane. A nice touch.


----------



## WrestlinFan

Artisan44 said:


> What was so great about it? I'm legitimately curious as to why people liked it so much other than "Because it reminded me of the Undertaker" or "Because it was creepy".


For me personally, it was the promo that aired right before the match with Bray in the rocking chair ranting and raving, you know they're about to debut, the way he slowly lit the lantern, which revealed his henchmen were behind him. I marked at the "We're here" like a little bitch.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CM Danielson

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> It would've been better if the crowd didn't remind us he wasn't Bray Wyatt once upon a time
> 
> other than that, perfect debut. Anyone else feel like they couldnt tell where exactly they were when they were walking with the lamp? looked like they were somewhere entirely different than the ramp


Well I thought he did excellent, for a relatively knew and young kid in the business, those chants could have rattled him up, but he no-sold the shit out of them, like a old pro. In a no-selling performance the master no-seller John Cena himself would be proud of.

I feel Bray did very well in spite of the few "funny guys" trying to heckle him, and I'm sure the next show the many who were pissed by the chants will have the "SHUT THE FUCK UP!" chant waiting in their back pockets if people try to get the HH chants going again. There are a lot of people interested and intrigued in this character and group that want to see it succeed, so there should be just as many people willing to get behind this group.


----------



## harry huge ego

I hated the husky harris chants. Really killed the moment for me. I wish the fans would play along with the storylines. It would of been epic having the crowd boo him or just sit their in stunned silence. Having them chant that shit really cheapened the moment for me. 

I've also lost my patience with people who chant '' what !?'' at mark henry... seriously shut the fuck up !!! Let the man speak. Why did you even pay to see the show you pricks !? If you're just going to mock everything the entire night.

Now the other week I could understand the '' what !?'' chants at henry because their was a lot of talking/ promo's that night. So the fans losing interest/focus is understandable. They came to watch a wrestling show not listen to people talk. So I do give the crowd some leeway in certain situations.

I just think when you have a huge angle like last night. Regardless if you like the guy or not just play along. I can't understand how a true wwe fan would of been bored last night. They had some good matches on the show aswell. Punk/orton sucked but that match hadn't happened yet. The rest of the show was good for current raw standard/s which is why I don't understand why the fans were negative towards the product. Sheamus/ bryan was a great match. So don't try and blame the rest of the show for their poor behaviour


----------



## Jean0987654321

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*

Pretty good, the crowd was into it and I was into it. Haven't seen a debut this big since...


----------



## CM Danielson

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*



Artisan44 said:


> Can you call a wrestling debut where the wrestler doesn't wrestle a perfect debut? Or does that not matter?
> 
> I'm not trying to start an argument here. I think it's actually an interesting point.
> 
> For example, compare Cena's debut to Bray Wyatt's. Hell even Funkasaurus wrestled a squash match on his debut.


The Shield didn't actually wrestle for quite a while upon making their debut, and I considered that a good debut didn't you. Same with Fandango, dude debuted on Raw quite a while before he actually stepped in the ring and wrestled for the first time at Wrestlemania. So no I'd say not actually having a match for your debut doesn't really matter, they made a impact and created a lot of buzz. 

That's my definition of a good debut.


----------



## Vin Ghostal

If the smarks chanting Husky Harris affected your appreciation of this brilliant segment, you need to reevaluate whether wrestling is right for you.


----------



## Iruleall15

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*

Getting to the ring was incredible. But after the lights came on it was very meh. I think they need to take it up a step. The vignettes were great and its going to be hard to make them work as wrestlers IMO.


I think they need to kidnap someone. Anyone. Keep them out of action for a while or something. The same old jump one guy thing is played out. I wanna to see some type of satanic rituals


----------



## Ovidswaggle

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*

Seemed awesome to me. the little video at first was a good mood setter, then continuing the entrance with the oil lamp lighting was creative. The theme is solid fo their vibe, I mean going with what the other poster said about the 'face of fear' I can understand the Kane beatdown, and besides what else was he going to debut with? At least we saw his character doing soething different, and now we can rest assured on an explanation in-ring promo next week. I think it set the interest level rather high for us fans. The crowd was a bunch of twats


----------



## Artisan44

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*



CM Danielson said:


> The Shield didn't actually wrestle for quite a while upon making their debut, and I considered that a good debut didn't you. Same with Fandango, dude debuted on Raw quite a while before he actually stepped in the ring and wrestled for the first time at Wrestlemania. So no I'd say not actually having a match for your debut doesn't really matter, they made a impact and created a lot of buzz.
> 
> That's my definition of a good debut.


Hmmm... I see what you're saying but I'm kinda torn because I thought the Shield's debut was good but I thought Fandango's was just fucking terrible with his whole "I won't wrestle until you learn to pronounce my name properly" bullshit.

And anyways, that's not really a fair comparison. The Shield went around triple powerbombing top stars through tables for ages and then had an awesome debut match at TLC.

Fandango didn't have any of that and his matches have been mediocre.

I guess it just depends.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*

Is Artisan64 still gotten to over the fact that almost everybody liked the debut but him?


----------



## Artisan44

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Is Artisan64 still gotten to over the fact that almost everybody liked the debut but him?


First you call me Artisan84, now you call me Artisan64? Neither of those are right just so you know.

Also, quite a few others have posted the same thing I did. That the debut was underwhelming.

You must drool a lot huh?


----------



## harry huge ego

Vin Ghostal said:


> If the smarks chanting Husky Harris affected your appreciation of this brilliant segment, you need to reevaluate whether wrestling is right for you.


So you honestly believe that segment couldn't be improved with loud boo's/ Proper crowd participation ? 

Back in 2010 when Cena was feuding with Batista I felt the '' you can't wrestle'' chants aimed at Cena improved their segment. You have Batista basically bullying cena and the fans turning their backs on him which helped Cena play into the underdog role perfectly. It helped that I was a fan of Cena at the time. 

Sadly that's probably the only time a smark chant that went against the gain improved a storyline. The ''what!?''chants when a heel is really complaining/ bashing the crowd also work for me but only when the heel is rambling/ complaining about ridiculous stuff you cant take seriously 

I love it when the crowds play into the storylines makes it feel more ''real'' you ask if i'm watching for the right reasons ? If you pay money to go to a show and chant '' husky harris'' because you think you're smart or funny you got some issues I dare say. I cheer for heels at home but in a live crowd I do boo so they can play of it


----------



## Spicoli

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*

The build to the attack was absolutely amazing. The actual attack itself was kind of a letdown BUT I still :mark:'d for the steel step spot.


----------



## WrestlinFan

LionTamer25 said:


> I was thinking back to the vignettes and one moment keeps coming back to ne and that is when the reporter entered into a room he/she shouldn't have done and there was the big short haired/bold dude murmuring "obey, obey, obey...".
> 
> I was trying to think who it could've been and I've put 2 and 2 together and have come up with the following answer...
> 
> ...Matt Morgan.
> 
> He has terminated his TNA contract with consent and if anyone caught his final match he was sporting a massive beard.
> 
> At 7 feet tall he could add yet more power and punch to the family and he could be a real danger on his own against big show, Kane, undertaker etc...
> 
> Not only that he has lots of prime time experience from his years in TNA and the timing would be perfect.
> 
> I think in the future the family need at least 1 diva and 1 cruiserweight and then we could see pure dominace accross the board.


Was the guy saying obey?? I thought it was a tape player with Bray saying obey on repeat. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*



Artisan44 said:


> They should have had him wrestle. That might have been better.
> 
> Also, wow at the people who are sucking this debut's dick.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hating by saying it's not as good as I thought it would be? Dafuq?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm dumb for saying the debut wasn't as good as I thought it would be? You're an asshole.
> 
> This forum is so troll infested.


He rarely wrestles. It is supposed to be only for big singles matches. That's the point of him being the leader of the stable, the two henchmen do most of the matches. Never mind that him wrestling in his debut means he's just another wrestler. Him sitting in a rocking chair as his men kill Kane establishes him as no normal roster member.


----------



## Chip Kelly

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*

Rotunda, Ruud and Huber's debut was pretty good. The attack on Jacobs was good and i enjoyed the ring steps spot.

To whoever said their debut was the best since Glenn Jacobs debut, i'd disagree. I think Christopher Keith Irvine's debut in 99 with the millenium countdown against Dwayne Johnson was probably a bit above this one, but still vey good.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*

Their entrace gave me goosebumps. It was all perfect.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*



Humbled Moron said:


> Rotunda, Ruud and Huber's debut was pretty good. The attack on Jacobs was good and i enjoyed the ring steps spot.
> 
> To whoever said their debut was the best since Glenn Jacobs debut, i'd disagree. I think Christopher Keith Irvine's debut in 99 with the millenium countdown against Dwayne Johnson was probably a bit above this one, but still vey good.












I get it!


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*



James Bell said:


> I liked it but it would have been better if he had an actual oil lamp rather than an electric one where he had to turn the knob to turn the lamp off while he pretended to blow the light out.


Oh thank god someone else caught this, I thought I'd be alone on this one. I noticed it right away. Kind of a nitpicky thing, but the artificial light took away from the vibe just a bit for me. A dancing flame is hypnotic and mesmerising, but dangerous, much like Wyatt.

I'm sure they used the LED lantern for safety reasons though.


----------



## Ecoces

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*



Artisan44 said:


> Hmmm... I see what you're saying but I'm kinda torn because I thought the Shield's debut was good but I thought Fandango's was just fucking terrible with his whole "I won't wrestle until you learn to pronounce my name properly" bullshit.
> 
> And anyways, that's not really a fair comparison. The Shield went around triple powerbombing top stars through tables for ages and then had an awesome debut match at TLC.


its the Wyatts first week, maybe they will just brutalize someone every week or so to build up heat.

I was really hoping they would attack the McMahons during Vicki's firing that would have been the only better debut i could think of.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*



Humbled Moron said:


> Rotunda, Ruud and Huber's debut was pretty good. The attack on Jacobs was good and i enjoyed the ring steps spot.
> 
> To whoever said their debut was the best since Glenn Jacobs debut, i'd disagree. I think Christopher Keith Irvine's debut in 99 with the millenium countdown against Dwayne Johnson was probably a bit above this one, but still vey good.


I 100% agree with this post. Better than Jacobs, but lesser than Christopher Keith.


----------



## joeysnotright

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*



Artisan44 said:


> What was so great about it? I'm legitimately curious as to why people liked it so much other than "Because it reminded me of the Undertaker" or "Because it was creepy".


I enjoyed it because I thought it was done well.
I liked everything about the "reporter" searching for information, the fact that they dragged it out a bit during the show, and how they came walking out in the dark immediately after turn the lantern out on the Titantron.
Him sitting in the chair as Rowan and Harper beat down Kane showed that he was the "leader", and can impose his will without saying anything.
Also, as some have already stated, the changing of the guard was a nice touch. "The Eater of Worlds" taking out "The Devil's Favorite Demon" was a nice touch.

Do some of you guys watch wrestling just so you have something else to complain about?


----------



## Ecoces

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*



joeysnotright said:


> Do some of you guys watch wrestling just so you have something else to complain about?


yeah i don't know what people were expecting. with this much hype they aren't going to just come down and do a triple man tag team match against 3mb. 

only thing I was hoping for was an epic disturbed promo cut by Bray. the Wyatt family has a creepy coolness about them. I haven't been this excited for a gimmick in a long time.

just hope the WWE lets it develope and books it correctly.


----------



## Chip Kelly

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*



Ithil said:


> I get it!


[backseatmoderator]Let's try and stay on topic.[/backseatmoderator]


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*

The videos leading up to the debut and the entrance were amazing. The beatdown? Not in the slightest. I certainly wouldn't call this debut amazing at all. I just asked myself "That's it?". Had they come back out in the main event I would've liked it much more. Unless you guys are counting the videos as part of the debut I really don't see the greatness.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*

If you think that was a great debut, wait until they bring out the Ascension.

Anyways that debut was one of the best of the current era, it is up there with the debut of the Shield and Nexus. It'll be look back on in years to come and become one of the best Raw moments if WWE decides to update its top 100 Raw moments.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*

WTF is up with you guys using wrestlers' real names?

Anyways, I thought The Wyatts' debut was good. Nothing really amazing or astounding about it really. I thought their entrance was pretty cool and unique, but that's it. Honestly, I put this debut below the Shield's and Nexus' because it wasn't as impactful as the other two.


----------



## wwefanstan

Back from the Smackdown tapings in Hampton and I'm 2 of 2 now for Husky chants. SPOILERS SPOILERS SPOILERS






Husky got a promo in which case we hit him with a ton of HUSKY HARRIS and YOU ARE HUSKY chants throughout it. He glarred at me and my friends as he left the ring after the promo.


----------



## connormurphy13

wwefanstan said:


> Back from the Smackdown tapings in Hampton and I'm 2 of 2 now for Husky chants. SPOILERS SPOILERS SPOILERS
> 
> 
> Husky got a promo in which case we hit him with a ton of HUSKY HARRIS and YOU ARE HUSKY chants throughout it. He glarred at me and my friends as he left the ring after the promo.


One of the few times I'll ever applaud the faked crowd reactions 

Oh, and you're a poor excuse for a troll by the way


----------



## dxbender




----------



## Beatles123

wwefanstan said:


> Back from the Smackdown tapings in Hampton and I'm 2 of 2 now for Husky chants. SPOILERS SPOILERS SPOILERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Husky got a promo in which case we hit him with a ton of HUSKY HARRIS and YOU ARE HUSKY chants throughout it. He glarred at me and my friends as he left the ring after the promo.


Listen, Fuckhead! :cole1

We don't want you around here. Maybe it's okay for you to be a douche with the rest of your douche friends and shit on a guy's hard work, but this man deserves better than you.


----------



## Kratosx23

wwefanstan said:


> Back from the Smackdown tapings in Hampton and I'm 2 of 2 now for Husky chants. SPOILERS SPOILERS SPOILERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Husky got a promo in which case we hit him with a ton of HUSKY HARRIS and YOU ARE HUSKY chants throughout it. He glarred at me and my friends as he left the ring after the promo.


If I were Vince, I'd give him a pay raise if he knocked you out.


----------



## llamadux

wwefanstan said:


> Back from the Smackdown tapings in Hampton and I'm 2 of 2 now for Husky chants. SPOILERS SPOILERS SPOILERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Husky got a promo in which case we hit him with a ton of HUSKY HARRIS and YOU ARE HUSKY chants throughout it. He glarred at me and my friends as he left the ring after the promo.


Fuck off troll. Seriously it's pieces of garbage like you that are ruining wrestling. Even if you're trolling and not even there the idiots doing what you post are garbage.

Wrestling fans keep wanting unique characters and gimmicks yet shit on them soon as they debut. Well fuck you asshole. You deserve your bland clones like Cena, and Orton. You deserve emotionless machines without personality.

There will never be a next Undertaker or kane or mankind because fucks like you would shit on them instead of enjoying a scripted tv show with actors trying to entertain you.

Just fuck off and go to hell.


----------



## BoJackson

So when is the WWE going to start selling those sheep masks? I'm sure they could make a killing off of those.


----------



## Kalashnikov

wwefanstan said:


> Back from the Smackdown tapings in Hampton and I'm 2 of 2 now for Husky chants. SPOILERS SPOILERS SPOILERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Husky got a promo in which case we hit him with a ton of HUSKY HARRIS and YOU ARE HUSKY chants throughout it. He glarred at me and my friends as he left the ring after the promo.



I hope you get fucked in the ass by Heidenreich.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

wwefanstan said:


> Back from the Smackdown tapings in Hampton and I'm 2 of 2 now for Husky chants. SPOILERS SPOILERS SPOILERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Husky got a promo in which case we hit him with a ton of HUSKY HARRIS and YOU ARE HUSKY chants throughout it. He glarred at me and my friends as he left the ring after the promo.


I hope he comes at you one day and chokes you to fucking death, now do one, we have enough pathetic trolls on the forum as it is, all of them substantially better then you.


----------



## Stad

wwefanstan said:


> Back from the Smackdown tapings in Hampton and I'm 2 of 2 now for Husky chants. SPOILERS SPOILERS SPOILERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Husky got a promo in which case we hit him with a ton of HUSKY HARRIS and YOU ARE HUSKY chants throughout it. He glarred at me and my friends as he left the ring after the promo.


:lmao. Funny, because he didn't even have an in-ring promo. 

Talk about an awful attempt at trolling.


----------



## Raw Power

Leave it to a wrestling forum to identify a troll and then get trolled. 

The Wyatts, considering the amount of attention they have been getting, are clearly going to be involved in a very interesting story. So who cares if people chant "Husky" or not? Just sit back and enjoy the show. They're here.


----------



## EskiBhoy

wwefanstan said:


> Back from the Smackdown tapings in Hampton and I'm 2 of 2 now for Husky chants. SPOILERS SPOILERS SPOILERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Husky got a promo in which case we hit him with a ton of HUSKY HARRIS and YOU ARE HUSKY chants throughout it. He glarred at me and my friends as he left the ring after the promo.


Dude got a reaction yesterday and is deperate for a another one.... 

:jay2

Poor trolling attempt. 3/10


----------



## ZachS22

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If I were Vince, I'd give him a pay raise if he knocked you out.


:vince5


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

EskiBhoy said:


> Dude got a reaction yesterday and is deperate for a another one....
> 
> :jay2
> 
> Poor trolling attempt. 3/10


Quite simple put - anyone joining in or starting "husky" chants are complete c*ck sockets and are the worst sort of smark there is. 

Brae and the other Wyatts have potential to be a big deal. This isn't f*cking Albert/Tensai we are dealing with here or Curtis "nobody gives a sh*t" Axel or even Ryberg/Goldback so get a grip of yourselves and at least give the guys a chance before completely ruining a potentially classic run and gimmick.


----------



## CastielIsGod

*The purpose of the Bray Wyatt character*

Am i the only one that think that WWE is going to push Bray to the moon so they can have their next big babyface beat him in a feud to solidify himself as the top dog? Or will it just be Cena that beats him?


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*Re: The purpose of the Bray Wyatt character*

He will be fed to Cena by the end of the year.


----------



## theidealstranger

*Re: The purpose of the Bray Wyatt character*



Sandow4President said:


> He will be fed to Cena by the end of the year.


End of the year? what is Cena going to do post Henry?


----------



## Berbz

*Re: The purpose of the Bray Wyatt character*



theidealstranger said:


> End of the year? what is Cena going to do post Henry?


Henry over the summer.
Bryan as MITB winner throughout winter.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The purpose of the Bray Wyatt character*



Sandow4President said:


> He will be fed to Cena by the end of the year.


Yep. Sadly. After that he'll kinda just flounder around the midcard and people will wonder what could've been. This is known as "the Wade Barrett push".


----------



## Mewmin

When they came out to Kane I was hoping they were going to beat the feck out of him, then kidnap him, keeping him hostage for a few weeks, brainwashing him into being the old mentalcase Kane


----------



## Moggsy316

What is the mentality of shouting "Husky Harris" during the segments??!!

I really don't get it.

Overall I enjoyed the debut of the Wyatt Family. The videos leading up to the ring entrance were atmospheric and created excitement.

The actual beat down of Kane I wasn't so sure about.... but overall it was a debut that has created something to be built upon. I'm excited to see how they progress the story from here.


----------



## Adam Cool

Whoever Chanted Husky Harris needs to kill themselfs.


----------



## DerpCena

*Re: The purpose of the Bray Wyatt character*

 Stop saying he will be fed to Cena

Your ruining my excited mood over what Wyatt era could become.


----------



## CastielIsGod

*Re: The purpose of the Bray Wyatt character*

Also, excluding Cena, who do you think that babyface would be?


----------



## Flux

It's bad to shout Husky Harris, but chanting Albert is so funny :hayden3


----------



## Berbz

*Re: The purpose of the Bray Wyatt character*

I remember when people said The Shield would be fed to Cena too. Didn't they go over Cena, twice?


----------



## checkcola

FluxCapacitor said:


> It's bad to shout Husky Harris, but chanting Albert is so funny :hayden3


There's been plenty of hazing chants. I remember Batista chants at Mason Ryan. The way I look at it, either you hate all hazing chants or you like them all. You can't make exceptions.


----------



## DerpCena

*Re: The purpose of the Bray Wyatt character*



Berbz said:


> I remember when people said The Shield would be fed to Cena too. Didn't they go over Cena, twice?



See your filling me with hope while others are breaking my heart !



I liked to think Bray Wyatt and his family are going to feud with The Shield which results in the The Shield breaking up and the three perusing singles careers.
Even though we havent seen enough of Rollins/Reigns/Ambrose/Wyatt yet to proclaim they are THE future main event stars i would love it if a Bray Wyatt v The Shield was the beginning of a new era , a changing of the guard so to speak. I am and im sure others too are pretty sick of the Cena status quo main event scene.

Every era needs a bad guy

I hope Bray Wyatt can rise up to the occasion and not be just another Cena victim.


----------



## jarrelka

*Bray Wyatt tricks crowd*

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=V-Bc0EDO8aI :lmao
Heels take notice because that's how you play a crowd.



I would of posted it in the discussion thread but let's face it nobody would of seen it then.


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: The purpose of the Bray Wyatt character*

Aren't the Wyatt Family rumored to go up against the Brothers of Destruction at Summerslam? hopefully creative doesn't push them too quickly.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: Bray Wyatt tricks crowd*

not bad


----------



## donlesnar

*Re: The purpose of the Bray Wyatt character*

after cena buries the wyatt family by beating them in a 3 on 1 handicap match with one arm tied behind his back,
they will be feuding with 3mb on superstars in no time :vince


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Bray Wyatt tricks crowd*

Nice. :lol


----------



## Stipe Tapped

*Re: The purpose of the Bray Wyatt character*

If creative have any sense, they'll book The Wyatt Family as an unstoppable force, more so than The Shield. It's hard not to be excited. As long as they're not being jobbed out to The Usos or anything, which unfortunately is a possibility.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The purpose of the Bray Wyatt character*



Berbz said:


> I remember when people said The Shield would be fed to Cena too. Didn't they go over Cena, twice?


Yeah, but look where they are now. Rollins and Reigns are on the PRE-SHOW and Ambrose is feuding with Christian, the king of the midcard. Eventually they're gonna cool off on the Wyatt's too because the WWE doesn't understand how to book a push that stays consistent and builds stars into bigger stars. Even if Ambrose wins MITB on Sunday (which, granted, he likely will, given who the others are), the way he's gonna get to the main event, or I suppose more accurately, the upper midcard, is he's gonna get no build up, he's gonna start jobbing out all the time, he's gonna look as far away from a world title contender as possible, then he's gonna win the title after the champion has gone through a 20 minute match on PPV and been laid out, he's gonna be a champion who runs from everybody, who loses, and then who loses the title in 2 or 3 months to a babyface and then goes right back to the US title level. It's an utterly stagnant, hollow process that drains the passion and the joy for wrestling out of our system.

Besides, The Shield is not gonna last forever. Eventually, they're gonna start to fight amongst themselves, and when that happens...he will be waiting, to bring the shovel down. :berried

Every breath you take, and every move you make, every bond you break, every step you take, he'll be watching you...:cena5


----------



## Berbz

*Re: The purpose of the Bray Wyatt character*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, but look where they are now. Rollins and Reigns are on the PRE-SHOW and Ambrose is feuding with Christian, the king of the midcard. Eventually they're gonna cool off on the Wyatt's too because the WWE doesn't understand how to book a push that stays consistent and builds stars into bigger stars. Even if Ambrose wins MITB on Sunday (which, granted, he likely will, given who the others are), the way he's gonna get to the main event, or I suppose more accurately, the upper midcard, is he's gonna get no build up, he's gonna start jobbing out all the time, he's gonna look as far away from a world title contender as possible, then he's gonna win the title after the champion has gone through a 20 minute match on PPV and been laid out, he's gonna be a champion who runs from everybody, who loses, and then who loses the title in 2 or 3 months to a babyface and then goes right back to the US title level. It's an utterly stagnant, hollow process that drains the passion and the joy for wrestling out of our system.
> 
> Besides, The Shield is not gonna last forever. Eventually, they're gonna start to fight amongst themselves, and when that happens...he will be waiting, to bring the shovel down. :berried
> 
> :cena5


They are exactly where they are now because they got booked so powerfully to begin with. I mean where DO you go after you've attacked Rock, Cena, Sheamus, Bryan, Kane etc. you can't stay at the top like that. If anything, because of there start they've raised the feuds they are in, they've made the tag titles better despite being on the pre-show, which is still a pathetic decision although they probably did it because they know The Shield are liked and people will tune in to see them on a pre-show.

I'd rather wait and see what happens if Ambrose wins the MITB briefcase then just assume that shit will happen. Although maybe for you and many others that is the best mentality to have just because if it doesn't happen and he does start to look a million bucks then the whole process will seem even better for you.

I'm just happy the WWE seem to be pushing new younger talent than the same shit we used to get with Sheamus and Big Show. Just need to fuck del Rio off now and start to make the WHC mean something with some talented stars like Sandow, Ambrose, Wyatt etc.


----------



## Berbz

*Re: Bray Wyatt tricks crowd*

This is how he'll get over as a heel. You may get the fans that cheer him because he's Bray Wyatt and they think they're smart but good heels can get you to boo them no matter what. Bray Wyatt can be one of the best heels of his generation, I just can't wait for them to give him the ball as a top heel and let him roll with it, it's a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## tabish.f16

*Re: The purpose of the Bray Wyatt character*

I hate to speculate as to what might happen. for now, it seems Wyatt is feuding with Kane. Possibly, he will interfere in All Stars MITB match and take Kane out, setting up a match at SS. After that, if he looks strong, not just booked strong, he has to perform in the ring as well. We know he has the mic ability. We saw that in the vignettes. If he has good ring work, he should be pushed. There is no point pushing bland stupid characters/gimmicks. Right now Wyatt has everything working for him. He has mystique around his gimmick. Genuinely eerie character...Lets see where it goes


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: The purpose of the Bray Wyatt character*

Husky Harris is overrated this Bray Wyatt character won't get over he's already got people chanting Husky Harris the fans don't forget the character they used to be. He sucks just get him off my tv


----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## CastielIsGod

*Re: The purpose of the Bray Wyatt character*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Husky Harris is overrated this Bray Wyatt character won't get over he's already got people chanting Husky Harris the fans don't forget the character they used to be. He sucks just get him off my tv


 KKF strikes again


----------



## Mr. I

wwefanstan said:


> Back from the Smackdown tapings in Hampton and I'm 2 of 2 now for Husky chants. SPOILERS SPOILERS SPOILERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Husky got a promo in which case we hit him with a ton of HUSKY HARRIS and YOU ARE HUSKY chants throughout it. He glarred at me and my friends as he left the ring after the promo.


That's funny, because someone who was ACTUALLY there said Bray had a video promo played, not a live promo. I know you read the spoilers and thought it meant live, but no, it didn't. So unless you were in fact chanting a name at a prerecorded video, you are very badly trolling.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bray Wyatt tricks crowd*

Wyatt family suck get them off my tv


----------



## Stipe Tapped

*Re: The purpose of the Bray Wyatt character*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Husky Harris is overrated this Bray Wyatt character won't get over he's already got people chanting Husky Harris the fans don't forget the character they used to be. He sucks just get him off my tv


No.

Just...no.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Bray Wyatt tricks crowd*



Berbz said:


> This is how he'll get over as a heel. You may get the fans that cheer him because he's Bray Wyatt and they think they're smart but good heels can get you to boo them no matter what. Bray Wyatt can be one of the best heels of his generation, I just can't wait for them to give him the ball as a top heel and let him roll with it, it's a marathon not a sprint.


Yeah they need to give us a reason to hate the heels. Why would we boo Ziggler? Because he,s a showoff? Please. Why would we boo Sandow? Henry? The only heel I could find myself booing is Jericho because he,s so good. He doesn't give us things to cheer for like Punk and Ziggler.


----------



## WrestlinFan

Sandow4President said:


>


I can see Cena over coming the odds and beating all three of them in a 3 on 1 handicap match.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D.

WrestlinFan said:


> I can see Cena over coming the odds and beating all three of them in a 3 on 1 handicap match.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Shhhhh. Vince visites this forum.


----------



## Berbz

Just had a thought. Rumours are that Matt Morgan could be returning to the WWE. What about some back stage segments show Wyatt sort of brainwashing someone back stage with Harper and Rowan behind him, saying how he was never appreciated and that now he is with the land of monsters. The guy they are obviously brainwashing back stage is the big menacing Matt Morgan, another tall power house to add to the already menacing Rowan and Harper.


----------



## ShotClockCheese

One of the cooler debuts in recent history, gave me chills. Can't wait to see what this guy does from here on out.


----------



## dmccourt95

Does anyone have an idea what the whole "I must obey" was about


----------



## Berbz

*Re: Bray Wyatt tricks crowd*

For anyone who can not be bothered to click the link:


----------



## braven24

I'm excited about what is to come with the Wyatt family. The debut went great outside of the massive "Husky Harris clap clap clap Husky Harris," chants.


----------



## Berbz

dmccourt95 said:


> Does anyone have an idea what the whole "I must obey" was about


Are you referring to when they showed clips of a reporter going to their 'compound' ?

If so, I think it was to just build the idea that Wyatt has these guys brainwashed and is a leader of some sort. What I found more interesting is to who the bald guy was that was in the room where that was going on. It wasn't Rowan. Maybe it was just someone like Joey Mercury (who I believe works at NXT) who was just filling in as an extra to make it look creepier.


----------



## dmccourt95

Berbz said:


> Are you referring to when they showed clips of a reporter going to their 'compound' ?
> 
> If so, I think it was to just build the idea that Wyatt has these guys brainwashed and is a leader of some sort. What I found more interesting is to who the bald guy was that was in the room where that was going on. It wasn't Rowan. Maybe it was just someone like Joey Mercury (who I believe works at NXT) who was just filling in as an extra to make it look creepier.


Maybe its a hint at someone else in the stable although it would be quite early to add another member considering they just debuted


----------



## truk83

*Re: Bray Wyatt tricks crowd*



Berbz said:


> For anyone who can not be bothered to click the link:


Thank you for the youtube video, and yes that was brilliant Bray's part.


----------



## jarrelka

Bray Wyatt vs CM Punk storyline idea
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ro5BE_Oo8dQ

Remember that? Bray Wyatt will say that punk used him and that he used to be a weak man by the name of Husky Harris. But Husky Harris died that day. I am stronger then.I have ever been before. I am a leader not a follower. This is like the perfect storyline it fits the character for once and at the same time you acknowledge the husky Harris name and at the same time it might give punk a new freshness as he can talk about how he,s also changed and he used to be a desperate man but the day he cut that shoot promo he changed and realised that he wasn't going to take anymore shit. Imagine the promos, the emotions. Could easily be feud of the year and would do so much positive for both Wyatt and Punk

Thoughts?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Wyatt family must obey me and leave WWE


----------



## BarneyArmy

Is the whole gimmick of them being hiil billys btw?


----------



## Mr. I

dmccourt95 said:


> Does anyone have an idea what the whole "I must obey" was about


If you watch his video vignettes, you'll notice his Wyatt Family stable is meant to be larger than just him, Harper and Rowan, it's meant to be a small cult with others off-screen. Harper and Rowan are just his main "sons" that appear on screen with him.
That was presumably meant to be another cult member being brainwashed.



BarneyArmy said:


> Is the whole gimmick of them being hiil billys btw?


Given they live in a swamp, not on a mountain, certainly not. The gimmick is that of a backwards cult controlled by a megalomaniac holding complete power over poorer/working class people from the Louisiana swamps.


----------



## Will You Stop!

My first post! (but hopefully not the last)

The Wyatt debut was well done. Best debut WWE has done in a long time. Just brilliant. They finally are getting it right with the young guys. The Husky Harris chants should diminish over time, but what does WWE expect if they keep giving these young guys "start, stop, repackage pushes" and expect the fans to just play along with it instead of just sticking with their initial gimmicks.


----------



## Hoomanchew

BarneyArmy said:


> Is the whole gimmick of them being hiil billys btw?


Dem thar Cajuns.

They put one of them hexs on you. You be wakin up in the mornin and all your pants legs will be tied in knots. Make you late for work.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

On Raw, I loved those pre-taped segments in where the reporter walks on the Wyatt's area. Gives the fans more interest in their characters.


----------



## WBL Studios

I just thought it was hilarious that Bray had to blow out an electric lantern.

Other than that, the whole thing was absolutely awesome. As someone who's never watched NXT, I thoroughly enjoyed the Wyatt Family's premiere.

Until "HUSKY HARRIS! HUSKY HARRIS!"

Hurr durr.


----------



## THANOS

Ithil said:


> If you watch his video vignettes, you'll notice his Wyatt Family stable is meant to be larger than just him, Harper and Rowan, it's meant to be a small cult with others off-screen. Harper and Rowan are just his main "sons" that appear on screen with him.
> That was presumably meant to be another cult member being brainwashed.
> 
> 
> 
> *Given they live in a swamp, not on a mountain, certainly not. The gimmick is that of a backwards cult controlled by a megalomaniac holding complete power over poorer/working class people from the Louisiana swamps.*


Who happens to also be possessed by a demon called Semiyeo.


----------



## Bryan D.

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Wyatt family must obey me and leave WWE


Would you just go away, please?


----------



## Fazzle

Quality stuff up until the frustrating chants but that has been talked about to death. 
The entrance was quality and would like to see them keep it the way it is because there is a lack of intimidating entrances these days. 
Also the whole thing felt dark and twisted compared to how kiddy the show has become over the years and I'm pleasantly surprised the wwe are running with this character.


----------



## obby

wwefanstan said:


> Back from the Smackdown tapings in Hampton and I'm 2 of 2 now for Husky chants. SPOILERS SPOILERS SPOILERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Husky got a promo in which case we hit him with a ton of HUSKY HARRIS and YOU ARE HUSKY chants throughout it. He glarred at me and my friends as he left the ring after the promo.


who the fuck is husky harris?

Don't you mean WINDHAM ROTUNDA?


----------



## michiganct

wwefanstan said:


> Back from the Smackdown tapings in Hampton and I'm 2 of 2 now for Husky chants. SPOILERS SPOILERS SPOILERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Husky got a promo in which case we hit him with a ton of HUSKY HARRIS and YOU ARE HUSKY chants throughout it. He glarred at me and my friends as he left the ring after the promo.




what kind of cookie would you like you bad a$$


----------



## Rockstar

On the topic of The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family, I'd love to see it, I think it would be awesome. I think the crowd already wants to cheer The Shield, they're cool, they're badass, they come through the crowd, who wouldn't want to cheer them? I think it's only a matter of time before we see the Wyatt Family get built up enough and then The Shield will turn and we'll get this great feud.

I think after the feud we could see Ambrose turn heel again, disbanding The Shield and leaving The Wyatt Family as the undisputed most powerful trio in the WWE.


----------



## LionTamer25

*Who else could join the Wyatt Family?*

I know it's very soon but who could the Wyatt's potentially brainwash into joining the family? What would be the perfect stable?

I think that they would probably need only 2 or 3 more people join them. If the family is to be successful then they need diversity and strength in numbers, but not too many people that they become too much.

I would like to see a diva to take on the women and I would love to see some crazy shoeless demonic harlet that is vicious and bordering insane. Possibly someone like Bayley from NXT.

A big guy that could take on Kane, Undertaker, Khali and Big Show etc... on his own and offer even more power and muscle to the family. How about the big bearded Matt(hew) Morgan.

I would also like to see a current superstar be brainwashed to show the extensive power of Bray Wyatt. Someone quite low down on the card who could jump right up to title contender. I'm thinking Cody Rhodes and a return to his 'Disfigured' gimmick, but this time he wears an even freakier mask.


----------



## King Gazza

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Wyatt family must obey me and leave WWE


I don't visit the site all that much; is there a way to block someone so you don't have to see all their posts in the future?


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Bray Wyatt tricks crowd*



Berbz said:


> For anyone who can not be bothered to click the link:


I would of done that if my phone allowed it so thanks(Y)


----------



## Mr. I

THANOS said:


> Who happens to also be possessed by a demon called Semiyeo.


You mean Samiel?


----------



## Ecoces

*Re: Bray Wyatt tricks crowd*

eh wasn't that impressed honestly, he called the audience losers and then did the whole I am better than you schtick. heels have been doing this for years.


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: Bray Wyatt tricks crowd*

I would love to see how this works on a bigger crowd, i bet he could pull it off.


----------



## Jams

*Re: Bray Wyatt tricks crowd*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Wyatt family suck get them off my tv


If you don't like them, change the channel - because they are going to be around for the foreseeable future.


----------



## The High King

too much hassel reading the whole thread but what are the names of the 2 guys in the group with harris ?


----------



## Kratosx23

The High King said:


> too much hassel reading the whole thread but what are the names of the 2 guys in the group with harris ?


Luke Harper (former ROH/Dragon Gate/other Indies wrestler Brodie Lee) is the one in the dirty wifebeater and jeans and Erick Rowan is the bald one in the jumpsuit and the lamb mask.


----------



## The High King

remember the bearded guy from ROH, use to be with rollins from the shield.

but thats about all I knew


----------



## THANOS

Ithil said:


> You mean Samiel?


Holy shit you're right! :ex: He's possessed by SAMAEL.. using his body as a vessel.



> _Samael - The Prince Of Demons
> 
> No one represented evil better than Samael. Although he could be seen as good or bad, depending on what version of the story you read. He is said to be the prince of demons. He is an accuser, destroyer and seducer. Samael is one of the archangels in Talmudic and Christian religions. According to etymologist, his name means venom of God. He is the Angel of Death, who uses poison to slay men.
> 
> There are contradicting things written about Samael. Some say that he is the incarnation of evil and is believed to be the chief of Satans or the prince of devils. That’s the reason why he is the patron saint of the sinful Roman Empire. Yet some say that he is a great prince in heaven, although his evil pursuits are more documented_
> 
> source: http://i-see-them.blogspot.ca/2008/09/samael-prince-of-demons.html


Also, here's the full debut with all the hype camera videos on Monday attached.






I think we know his background completely now!


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Bray Wyatt tricks crowd*

Sheep!!! Lol that was good.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

His debut was really good, I am just excited for the character. I wonder if Kane will become their first brain washed member. He takes off his mask and does a complete 180.


----------



## Jaxx

THANOS said:


> Who happens to also be possessed by a demon called Semiyeo.


Hahahahha that Regal accent he pulls off, brilliant.


----------



## Beatles123

What if...Kane takes off the mask, and puts on the sheep mask?! Then have Wyatt as his master controlling him!


----------



## Artisan44

*Re: The Wyatt Family:One of the best debuts in a long time!*



joeysnotright said:


> I enjoyed it because I thought it was done well.
> I liked everything about the "reporter" searching for information, the fact that they dragged it out a bit during the show, and how they came walking out in the dark immediately after turn the lantern out on the Titantron.
> Him sitting in the chair as Rowan and Harper beat down Kane showed that he was the "leader", and can impose his will without saying anything.
> Also, as some have already stated, the changing of the guard was a nice touch. "The Eater of Worlds" taking out "The Devil's Favorite Demon" was a nice touch.
> 
> *Do some of you guys watch wrestling just so you have something else to complain about?*


Lol no. I just think you're easily impressed. All the points you've made as to why you like it are kinda trivial.


----------



## Goat Face Killer

The Wyatt family have the potential to outdo the Shield the atmosphere Bryatt's near to the truth in the real worlds sermons coupled with that creepy arse music create one fucking intriguing stable. Even though its still not real to me damn it to recycle an overused quote the whole Bryatt family setup grips you like a film you want to go an watch in the pictures.


----------



## RyanPelley

Chanting "Husky Harris" is pointless. Its like hecklers at comedy clubs. Cool, you're an asshole that wants attention.


----------



## My Pet Pikachu

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



J.S. said:


> I hope when he debuts there is a loud Husky Harris chant.


Lol.


----------



## J.S.

*Re: Bray Wyatt: The eater of worlds is coming*



iEphixa said:


> Lol.


It wasn't that loud though, still funny to read the reactions.


----------



## The Main Headliner

Best Debut in a while but anyone saying it was better than Kane's or Jericho's is flat out in the moment and/or crazy. It didn't even touch those, especially Kane's. But it was still damn good imo.


----------



## messi

I didn't like their debut and not because the fans ruined it but because all that build up for nothing.

They look like second rate characters from horror movies that nobody watches. 

They haven't impressed me but i'll give them a few more weeks before I can judge them


----------



## Quintana

The Main Headliner said:


> Best Debut in a while but anyone saying it was better than Kane's or Jericho's is flat out in the moment and/or crazy. It didn't even touch those, especially Kane's. But it was still damn good imo.


Kane's debut did nothing for me at the time, I can appreciate it now but it's still nothing special. I still get goosebumps when I watch Jericho's debut, and I got goosebumps with Wyatt too. Jericho's was special to me because I was a huge fan from WCW, and I loved his character but knew he was being wasted there. As for Wyatt only time will tell, my wife has been impressed with his promos and she doesn't even like wrestling. That has to count for something.


----------



## Hoomanchew

Quintana said:


> As for Wyatt only time will tell, my wife has been impressed with his promos and she doesn't even like wrestling. That has to count for something.


Gotta go along with that.
I havent watched a single min of WWE on tv since 2007. But the Wyatt hype and promos got me. I caved. I watched. And I enjoyed seeing them.

And Im recording next weeks show to fast forward through and see them again.

So yea it counts for something. Theyve got peoples curiosity up. And thats how its done.


----------



## Jacare

messi said:


> I didn't like their debut and not because the fans ruined it but because all that build up for nothing.
> *
> They look like second rate characters from horror movies that nobody watches. *
> 
> They haven't impressed me but i'll give them a few more weeks before I can judge them


That's what makes me love them. WWE need characters!


----------



## Pacmanboi

Not being a fan of Kane's debut, if a promo was cut I think it would have surpassed it. Nothing will ever touch JeriGOAT's debut.


----------



## Beatles123

They're Bumping!


----------



## Kratosx23

messi said:


> They look like second rate characters from horror movies that nobody watches.
> 
> They haven't impressed me but i'll give them a few more weeks before I can judge them


Nice job on the whole not judging them thing.


----------



## Adam Cool

Bray Wyatt Is good at promos. Now I wonder how would a fued between him and taker go


----------



## cavs25

messi said:


> I didn't like their debut and not because the fans ruined it but because all that build up for nothing.
> 
> They look like second rate characters from horror movies that nobody watches.
> 
> They haven't impressed me but i'll give them a few more weeks before I can judge them


Judges them; then goes on to say how he has to wait more time before he judges them..:curry2


----------



## HeliWolf

messi said:


> I didn't like their debut and not because the fans ruined it but because all that build up for nothing.
> 
> They look like second rate characters from horror movies that nobody watches.
> 
> They haven't impressed me but i'll give them a few more weeks before I can judge them


The Undertaker has at times been times a wrestling undertaker, some kind of demon, the Lord of Darkness, a renegade Hells Angel, a "respect" guy, a zombie and a zombie cowboy.

What are you expecting from a wrestling company?

All members of the group look perfect for the gimmick.


I've never really noticed how hench Rowan and Harper are. Massive guys. Thought Bray was really creepy. Debut was great and I'm happy they're finally on television.


----------



## mkc931

I didnt like the debut too much. Not because it was a bad idea or badly executed but because attacking kane really had no meaning. He isnt really a major player atm, he just bounces around losing nowadays acting like daniel bryan's zach ryder ever since they lost the tag belts. However, if this turns kane to be a member or at least an "associate" with the wyatt family, then it would be pretty interesting. Otherwise, destroying and hospitalizing kane is not big deal these days. He hasnt been a monster in forever.

Nevertheless, the way wyatt came out was downright awesome. With the lantern and the rocking chair and the way he just watched on the ramp. Wish they destroyed a couple of smaller guys or guys who could sell better. Kane sold pretty well but I didnt buy the steel steps to the throat because it was obvious. Maybe a neck between the a chair would have been better. Though i dont know how pg that is, not that this was much "safer" but it looked too fake.


----------



## mwat9050

I agree w/ the above. I really don't understand why they chose this week to have the debut? The way it was built up, it should have also been a main event segment reveal w/ a big splash. Attacking Kane doesn't even come close to getting that impact across. The crowd having a little fun w/ the Husky Harris chants didn't help their cause either. haha


----------



## Omega_VIK

Eh, you always run the risk of the crowd not giving a shit and completely shitting over a wrestler, that's the problem with live crowds. If the Wyatt family are good enough, crowds would stop chanting Husky Harris soon enough and accept his new gimmick.


----------



## Snake Plissken

Does anyone think WWE will sell the Sheep mask that Rowan wears on WWE Shop eventually? Can you imagine how cool it would look in the croud with groups of people wearing the Sheep masks? It would just have a creepy effect.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps

Hopefully they attack RVD tonight. The family going over a reunited team (for at least the short term) of RVD & Kane at Summerslam could work well for them.


----------



## truk83

ErrybodyTaps said:


> Hopefully they attack RVD tonight. The family going over a reunited team (for at least the short term) of RVD & Kane at Summerslam could work well for them.


This is brilliant.


----------



## Bryan D.

They need to attack RVD and Christian. This setting up Wyatt Family vs Kane, RVD and Christian at Summerlslam.

:mark:


----------



## THANOS

ErrybodyTaps said:


> Hopefully they attack RVD tonight. The family going over a reunited team (for at least the short term) of RVD & Kane at Summerslam could work well for them.





truk83 said:


> This is brilliant.





Bryan D. said:


> They need to attack RVD and Christian. This setting up Wyatt Family vs Kane, RVD and Christian at Summerlslam.
> 
> :mark:


I love these ideas! This way it frees up the Shield to have a rematch against the Uso's along with, maybe, Rikishi, for the nostalgia plug?


----------



## PunkShoot

*Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

Holy shit


----------



## RenegadexParagon

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

Indeed. Holy shit. Very talented guy.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

Holy doo-doo!


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

i take it you've never seen any of his work in nxt, you havn't scene anything yet


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

Holy Dung Pie


----------



## RandomLurker

My opinion, but I think it would be better if they had some eerie/dark lighting while they do their thing in the ring.


----------



## Ecoces

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

damn that gave me chills. great job by Bray. may be one of the best heels in a long time.


----------



## Allur

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

I don't know, for some reason it didn't have the same feeling as his NXT promos. It was absolutely excellent nonetheless, though.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

I guess you didn't see any of his work on NXT.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

Wyatt is crazy. The way he just stood there taunting R-Truth (and being in the middle of Brooklyn) was awesome.


----------



## Davion McCool

That was just incredible. I loved the spot at the end, with Wyatt completely fearless, seeming to WANT to be hit on the head, and causing R-Truth to get beat down due to winning a game of chicken with a man with a steel chair.

DAT.

PSYCHOLOGY.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

He soon made the 'what' chants stop. Great stuff.


----------



## nikola123

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

I just wanna ask this here

Is it just me or did the beatdown from those 2 other hobos look very sloppy?

It looked like one wants to raise truth up while the other wants to beat him up on the floor causing a mess


----------



## latinoheat4life2

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

I never watched NXT and don't care about it, but these guys are a fresh breath of new air in the wwe and look pretty good.


----------



## Berbz

On the microphone he had been doing what Punk does and what Austin said people should do, he didn't give them a chance to give him the What chants, sure you heard it but he didn't pause massively in between sentences and they gave up in the end. Well played Bray Wyatt, outstanding promo.


----------



## Bushmaster

Great segment by Wyatt tonight. When he was in the ring telling Truth to hit him i marked :mark:


----------



## Sephiroth

That was freaking great. Too bad that wasn't their debut. Much better than a Kane beatdown.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

He's great, clearly very talented, I much prefer the Dean Ambrose mic work over Bray's but that's taking nothing away from Bray Wyatt, that spot was awesome!


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*



nikola123 said:


> I just wanna ask this here
> 
> Is it just me or did the beatdown from those 2 other hobos look very sloppy?
> 
> It looked like one wants to raise truth up while the other wants to beat him up on the floor causing a mess


It looked sloppy last week too. I dont know if its supposed to display them as a sloppy ruthless brutes, but it could definitively could be executed better.


----------



## Bryan D.

Best segment evah


----------



## Irish Jet

It was epic.

The Kane stuff is obviously going somewhere, hopefully a program with the Undertaker. He already helped put the Shield over, but the Wyatts would be even more fitting considering the gimmicks.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

Yeah, Bray's already one of the best mic workers on the roster. :mark:


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*



nikola123 said:


> I just wanna ask this here
> 
> *Is it just me or did the beatdown from those 2 other hobos look very sloppy?*
> 
> It looked like one wants to raise truth up while the other wants to beat him up on the floor causing a mess


You just pointed my only problem with the Wyatt family I read one of them (Sheep Face) it's green at wrestling but the other dude it's supposed to be a good wrestler , maybe they do it this way because of the gimmick so they try to look kinda blunt there but I don't like it.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*



Buckley said:


> It looked sloppy last week too. I dont know if its supposed to display them as a sloppy ruthless brutes, but it could definitively could be executed better.


I think the latter...If you notice they push and shove each other as if they are fighting for who should beat the guy up and just dont give a fuck...I can see them getting into it in the future with Bray having to put them in their place.


----------



## Doc

Brooklyn smarks made to look stupid.

Awesome.


----------



## insanitydefined

He's pretty amazing, that's for sure.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Schrute_Farms

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

He is AMAZING. Perfect cult leader.


----------



## AJT210383

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

Yep, the guy is fucking awesome.


----------



## RAB

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

Holy shit? As in 'Holy shit, that was bad!'? Sure.

He's boring and you're all just jumping on the bandwagon because you're all too cool to like who the company wants you to like and you're really going to stick it to the corporation by cheering for the person you're meant to be booing even though he's repeatedly insulting you.

I think I hate most of the IWC more than I hate the WWE.


----------



## nikola123

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*



RAB said:


> Holy shit? As in 'Holy shit, that was bad!'? Sure.
> 
> He's boring and you're all just jumping on the bandwagon because you're all too cool to like who the company wants you to like and you're really going to stick it to the corporation by cheering for the person you're meant to be booing even though he's repeatedly insulting you.
> 
> I think I hate most of the IWC more than I hate the WWE.


But Cena is amazing right?


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*



RAB said:


> Holy shit? As in 'Holy shit, that was bad!'? Sure.
> 
> He's boring and you're all just jumping on the bandwagon because you're all too cool to like who the company wants you to like and you're really going to stick it to the corporation by cheering for the person you're meant to be booing even though he's repeatedly insulting you.
> 
> I think I hate most of the IWC more than I hate the WWE.


So we're bad people because he have brains and like to form our own opinions instead of having them formed for us?

How ever will I live down the shame of personal freedom?


----------



## Hoxsfan206

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*



RAB said:


> Holy shit? As in 'Holy shit, that was bad!'? Sure.
> 
> He's boring and you're all just jumping on the bandwagon because you're all too cool to like who the company wants you to like and you're really going to stick it to the corporation by cheering for the person you're meant to be booing even though he's repeatedly insulting you.
> 
> I think I hate most of the IWC more than I hate the WWE.


If they really didn't want us to like him and they thought he was shit like you do, he wouldn't be on TV right now.

LOL @ a Cena fan calling ANY superstar boring.


----------



## Schrute_Farms

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

Hahaha the guy with the John Cena dancing sig wants to tell us what is entertaining?

That was Bray Wyatt's first live promo in WWE and he blew 99% of the roster out of the water.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*



RAB said:


> Holy shit? As in 'Holy shit, that was bad!'? Sure.
> 
> He's boring and you're all just jumping on the bandwagon because you're all too cool to like who the company wants you to like and you're really going to stick it to the corporation by cheering for the person you're meant to be booing even though he's repeatedly insulting you.
> 
> I think I hate most of the IWC more than I hate the WWE.


The most ironic post of the year.
Surely a WUM?


----------



## RAB

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*



KO Bossy said:


> So we're bad people because he have brains and like to form our own opinions instead of having them formed for us?
> 
> How ever will I live down the shame of personal freedom?


I didn't say you were all bad people. I said I think I hate you all.



Hoxsfan206 said:


> If they really didn't want us to like him and they thought he was shit like you do, he wouldn't be on TV right now.
> 
> LOL @ a Cena fan calling ANY superstar boring.


There's jobbers who no one likes on TV every week. Just because he's on TV doesn't mean he's likable. 




Schrute_Farms said:


> Hahaha the guy with the John Cena dancing sig wants to tell us what is entertaining?
> 
> *That was Bray Wyatt's first live promo in WWE and he blew 99% of the roster out of the water.*


That's your opinion...

In my opinion, it blew nothing out of the water.



nikola123 said:


> But Cena is amazing right?


Yes.




Slimm Doc said:


> The most ironic post of the year.
> Surely a WUM?


What is a WUM? I'm unfamiliar with the term.


----------



## manchesterdud

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

lol at you all getting mad at him because he has an opinion.....fucking hell so the man is not a fan of the wyatte family so what


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

He isn't supposed to be likable, he's a heel...


----------



## nikola123

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*



manchesterdud said:


> lol at you all getting mad at him because he has an opinion.....fucking hell so the man is not a fan of the wyatte family so what


If you would actually read his post you could see he is begging to be hated and just wants to piss people off


----------



## RAB

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*



KO Bossy said:


> He isn't supposed to be likable, he's a heel...


Which goes back to my point about you all just being hipsters by liking him.



nikola123 said:


> If you would actually read his post you could see he is begging to be hated and just wants to piss people off


That's just a lie.


----------



## tor187

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

I didn't think it was all that impressive in all honesty. It was above average mic work but not anything to write home about. I never understood the big deal with the Wyatt Family. My prediction is that they will be low mid-carders within the end of the year.


----------



## DogSaget

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*



nikola123 said:


> I just wanna ask this here
> 
> Is it just me or did the beatdown from those 2 other hobos look very sloppy?
> 
> It looked like one wants to raise truth up while the other wants to beat him up on the floor causing a mess


Well IMO that fits fine.

They aren't supposed to be expert mtechnical geniuses like punk/bryan, they're brainwashed ******* thugs he fished up from the backwater swamps of lousianna


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

He cut a great promo and his character was spot on i hope he keeps this up def worth looking for


----------



## x78

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

That wasn't even a good Wyatt promo. Below average by his standards. There's a reason we rave about these guys. You haven't seen anything from Ambrose yet either.


----------



## Calzum

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

great in NXT, even better in WWE



nikola123 said:


> I just wanna ask this here
> 
> Is it just me or did the beatdown from those 2 other hobos look very sloppy?
> 
> It looked like one wants to raise truth up while the other wants to beat him up on the floor causing a mess


They're not suppose to look like regal/kris benwahh/bryan, they're ******** coming straight from the forest brainwashed by wyatt

apparently i've heard they were some quite taleted big guys in the indies


----------



## Tony

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

He's come a long way from Husky Harris. It's AMAZING


----------



## Schrute_Farms

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

I want to see him give one of his promos walking to the ring with the music playing.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*



RAB said:


> Which goes back to my point about you all just being hipsters by liking him.


I like him because he's entertaining...which is the same reason I like Punk, Ziggler, Cesaro, Sandow and Cody.


----------



## MiniKiller

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

Anyone think Kane is gonna come back as a follower by the way he spoke of him at the end?


----------



## Novak Djokovic

I loved him stood there shouting "WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR?" at Truth.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

Wyatt impressed me tonight. I have not really cared for him until now. He has came a long way from Husky Harris. What a boss.


----------



## RAB

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*



nikola123 said:


> If you would actually read his post you could see he is begging to be hated and just wants to piss people off





KO Bossy said:


> I like him because he's entertaining...which is the same reason I like Punk, Ziggler, Cesaro, Sandow and Cody.


I don't like Punk, I HATE Ziggler, I like Cesaro and I could not give less of a fuck about Sandow or Cody.


----------



## ZachS22

The way he welcomed the chair shot from Truth i was like damn this dudes hardcore


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

He has come a long way with his mic work from NXT when he was harris. He was awful on the mic back then, now he is gold.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

The best part of this is that you haven't even seen him at his best yet. Wait until the Family get going and pick up a head of steam, Wyatt just reaches another level.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*



RAB said:


> I don't like Punk, I HATE Ziggler, I like Cesaro and I could not give less of a fuck about Sandow or Cody.


You literally have a signature made to say "HEY I DON'T LIKE THAT GUY YOU DO EVERYONE!". You are blatantly just fishing for attention.


----------



## BJJHUSH

Slimm Doc said:


> He soon made the 'what' chants stop. Great stuff.



THIS!

I was thinking as soon as he broke rhythm to stop the WHAT chants I thought back to Austins recent interview on how to stop the WHAT!

I was quite impressed


----------



## RAB

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*



Ithil said:


> You literally have a signature made to say "HEY I DON'T LIKE THAT GUY YOU DO EVERYONE!". You are blatantly just fishing for attention.


Evidently not.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

Excellent promo, I honestly couldn’t choose which promo was the better between his and Heyman/Punk segment. But nonetheless Bray Wyatt is a true master on the microphone as well he buried the ridiculous _“WHAT”_ chants before it began to gain momentum with more volume (this what Austin was talking about in his interview). He is the definition of a *great mic worker*, not your hero’s of Ryback or Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## HHHGame78

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

Bo who?


----------



## Phillies3:16

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*



nikola123 said:


> I just wanna ask this here
> 
> Is it just me or did the beatdown from those 2 other hobos look very sloppy?
> 
> It looked like one wants to raise truth up while the other wants to beat him up on the floor causing a mess


They're playing the role of brainwashed ********** I'm pretty sure it's supposed to be sloppy yet ruthless. No rhyme or reason, no form or grace, just brutality. 
I could be wrong however, but that's how I see it. 

Loving them so far though


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

Wyatt being Wyatt. Awesome as usual.

Need Wyatt smiley, though


----------



## 777

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

Even better than the debut. On sloppiness, I'd say they look rough and unrefined on purpose. They chose good talent to pull it off too, because these guys won't likely ever be ring technicians...and that's OK.

Also. Bray Wyatt = new and interesting, Cena = same old shit for a decade. Just sayin'.


----------



## Aficionado

Incredibly refreshing to see such a gifted individual portray a uniquely complex character that is Bray Wyatt. I always had an affinity for the Waylon Mercy gimmick and knew it was a winner. The moment I read Husky Harris had debuted a new gimmick in FCW that had Waylon Mercy roots, I was hooked. I wanted to see him succeed with it and he has not disappointed. Not one bit. Just a brilliant character all around. The creepiness factor is major bonus. And don't forget about Harper and Rowan. Both men have a lot to offer.

Time is on their side. Know what I mean?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

i enjoy how he destroyed the what chants that began by changing the rhythm of how he speaks in every sentence

thats exactly what austin said smart guys should do


----------



## x78

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*



777 said:


> Even better than the debut. On sloppiness, I'd say they look rough and unrefined on purpose. They chose good talent to pull it off too, because these guys won't likely ever be ring technicians...and that's OK.
> 
> Also. Bray Wyatt = new and interesting, Cena = same old shit for a decade. Just sayin'.


They can work good matches, watch the main event of last week's NXT. The sloppiness is intentional, Harper and Rowan play their characters to perfection as Wyatt does.


----------



## PunkShoot

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*






Goose bumps when he is like I AM RIGHT HERE WAITING! I AM RIGHT HERE!


----------



## Maelstrom21

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

Great work, very solid segment.

I kind of wish Bray brings back the haunting singing of "Time Is On My Side" or maybe even "Mother" to the end of his promo's. That's some creepy stuff.


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

He's a natural when it comes to mic work. Even during his Husky Harris days in NXT, where they were constantly given shit material, he managed to make the most of it and cut good promos.


----------



## NO!

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

The way he handled himself during the promo was surprisingly good. It is a breath of fresh air to see an upcoming star work the mic and the crowd the way he has so far. He definitely has what it takes to earn a big push further down the road.


----------



## Lazyking

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

If he did it Jake the snake all quiet style, it would have been much more effective.


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*



x78 said:


> That wasn't even a good Wyatt promo. Below average by his standards. There's a reason we rave about these guys. You haven't seen anything from Ambrose yet either.


This. Can't wait until Ambrose is allowed to be his true self when he finally has his singles run. As for Wyatt, he cut a good promo tonight IMO but he certainly has done better in the past.


----------



## Ecoces

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

follow the buzzards - best catch phrase in a long time.

if what people are saying is true and this "isn't his best work" man i can't wait i was mesmerized by him today in the ring and to think it can get better.

wow


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

I liked that he spoke really clear and I understood it all, his laughs were creepy, his composure was kickass too. What he said though was...dumb. Stuff about 'your creator betrayed you', 'this isn't the truth you're looking for, and then a quick shout out to Kane? Only thing I thought was purposeful was the line "But I'll never turn on you." That was fucking good.

He's definitely better at delivering a promo than Many other superstars. So with better dialogue I'd love it.


----------



## x78

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Great work, very solid segment.
> 
> I kind of wish Bray brings back the haunting singing of "Time Is On My Side" or maybe even "Mother" to the end of his promo's. That's some creepy stuff.


I kind of want him to start singing again but I think his character has moved past that now, he's way more dark and sinister than he was in FCW.


----------



## Phillies3:16

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*



Skyfall said:


> I liked that he spoke really clear and I understood it all, his laughs were creepy, his composure was kickass too. What he said though was...dumb. Stuff about 'your creator betrayed you', 'this isn't the truth you're looking for, and then a quick shout out to Kane? Only thing I thought was purposeful was the line "But I'll never turn on you." That was fucking good.
> 
> He's definitely better at delivering a promo than Many other superstars. So with better dialogue I'd love it.


Keep in mind he is supposed to be crazy, so his promos don't necessarily have to make sense


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*



Skyfall said:


> I liked that he spoke really clear and I understood it all, his laughs were creepy, his composure was kickass too. What he said though was...dumb. Stuff about 'your creator betrayed you', 'this isn't the truth you're looking for, and then a quick shout out to Kane? Only thing I thought was purposeful was the line "But I'll never turn on you." That was fucking good.
> 
> He's definitely better at delivering a promo than Many other superstars. So with better dialogue I'd love it.


Its not suppose to make sense. His character is a backwoods cult leader with delusions of grandeur. He says things to manipulate people into following him and doing his bidding.


----------



## 777

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

I love the off-the-wall dialogue. Wonderfully dark imagery and potential deeper meaning with storyline implications, provided writers want to go that route.


----------



## Obese Turtle

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

It was great, but I just wish he'd have brought the accent with him.


----------



## Kazzenn

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

I loved it but the constant forced evil laugh was annoying.

Still that's just me being nitpicky it was very good.


----------



## Redwood

I believe that this gimmick could push the envelope a bit more if it was a different time period. The majority of us know that consistency haven't been WWE's strong suit for years now.

I've enjoyed the promo, btw. I thought the promo proved that a complete transition of a character you were once ambivalent to can work wonders.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

It was really good. The entire segment was. I loved how the crowd applauded like crowds usually do for good performances outside of wrestling.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

He did good. It's a fine start to a young career. 
However, shit booking would change the content radically. This will only work if the mystique and threat is maintained.


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

the husky chants need to stop

period

it's not smarky or cool or fun at all

and the fans chanting it and those idiots following along are missing a great show right in front of them when the Wyatt Family comes out and Bray is doing his thing


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

That was great, first time center of the ring at RAW, fast cadence and no stuttering.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

This is a heavy comparison and maybe im the only one , but the way Wyatt cuts promos as this character to me draws influence from Mick Foley's mike work as the original mankind. Both unique styles, both with a slow and clear pacing, both with a good sense of pause timing, Wyatt throws in the loud pitch change and the laugh to express the insane or rather super sane superior edge of his character while Foley would do the random squeeling and the quiet voice pitch to accentuate that his character is mentally off. I am really liking Wyatt's work thus far and hope he continues to deliver scorching promos on a consistant basis, but I have no worries there as this guy gets it and has charsima to spare. Thankfully, this gimmick doesnt require Wyatt to be an great in ring worker, since he just has to deliver these promos while the henchmen carry the in ring load. If WWE plays their cards right, they really have a rivetting character here with enough depth for a long successful run.


----------



## harlemheat

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

im a strong Christian, and believer of Jesus but that segment was EPIC. From the titantron entrance movie (god i hope it stays) to the promo was money. Only thing i had a problem with was the; Arrive.Raise Hell.Leave every debut faction does got boring (lame) but was totaling justifiable with the promo there after. The taunting in the middle of the ring, raise the bar 10+ i just wanted more and more, then the calling out to KANE; i pray he comes back sinister and really taken serious this time


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*



Skyfall said:


> I liked that he spoke really clear and I understood it all, his laughs were creepy, his composure was kickass too. What he said though was...dumb. Stuff about 'your creator betrayed you', 'this isn't the truth you're looking for, and then a quick shout out to Kane? Only thing I thought was purposeful was the line "But I'll never turn on you." That was fucking good.
> 
> He's definitely better at delivering a promo than Many other superstars. So with better dialogue I'd love it.


No man the dialogue is bang on with his character. He's supposed to be possessed by Samael (The Prince of Demons) and is saying what he would say. It's also why he says "follow the buzzards" because Samael is possessing his corpse.


----------



## ibkyjo

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*



THANOS said:


> No man the dialogue is bang on with his character. He's supposed to be possessed by Samael (The Prince of Demons) and is saying what he would say. It's also why he says "follow the buzzards" because Samael is possessing is corpse.


Thanks for the video share and the INFO I dont watch NXT really just recently and I am loving this Character.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

He's great, no surprise. Though it wasn't as good as some of his NXT promos, but still good.


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*



THANOS said:


> No man the dialogue is bang on with his character. He's supposed to be possessed by Samael (The Prince of Demons) and is saying what he would say. It's also why he says "follow the buzzards" because Samael is possessing his corpse.


That William Regal impersonation :lmao


----------



## JY57

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

just checked out his promo online. it was pretty good. Not surprised coming from him


----------



## Harbinger

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

People need to start appreciating Luke Harper. That guy has the scariest look I've ever seen. If he had Bray's talent...holy fucking shit. He just looks like an axe murderer. I can see him breaking out on his own. Doesn't matter what he does he'll be a successful heel. 

But he'll never reach the level Bray will. Too fucking good. I can't wait to he really starts to establish himself, that's when the real gold starts flowing.


----------



## SerapisLiber

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*



BLEACH said:


> That William Regal impersonation :lmao


[email protected] imitation. Guy is gold.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

Hey guys, if you don't mind, can you go take a look at my Wyatt thread explaining his character in detail and maybe post your thoughts? I wanna keep that thread going and get it gaining some ground so that the most eyes possible can see it! My hope is that this will stop all the, "aren't they just duck dynasty rejects?" and "I don't understand what Wyatt is talking about? Follow the buzzards?"


----------



## dmizzle26

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

Great promo loved the way he controlled the "what" chants shut that down real quick which I already knew wouldnt be a problem they way he cuts his promos makes it hard to chant anything also loved the way he taunted R-Truth a real psychopath basically saying he's untouchable I do want to see Rowan and Harper use more power moves to make the beatings even more legit


----------



## Deluxeones

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

Bray Wyatt deserves all of the praise he is getting. This guy is a real breath of fresh air in what has been labeled the PG era.


----------



## Ecoces

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*



THANOS said:


> No man the dialogue is bang on with his character. He's supposed to be possessed by Samael (The Prince of Demons) and is saying what he would say. It's also why he says "follow the buzzards" because Samael is possessing his corpse.


my goodness thats some mic skills. im even more excited for more of the wyatts


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

He got rid of the "What" chants in a smark crowd. That's impressive in itself. You can write a promo for a someone but if they don't know how to deliver it, it's going to suck. Wyatt knows what he's doing on the mic. I have a feeling that Dusty Rhodes did more for him than just give him a new gimmick in NXT. It looks like he helped him a lot more in other aspects of his character. I honestly think Wyatt is going to be one of the best mic workers ever because when I listen to him I hear Jake Roberts.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

That was one of the worst promos ive seen from,him. Seriously some of his nxt promos gave me chills.


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*



3VK said:


> People need to start appreciating Luke Harper. That guy has the scariest look I've ever seen. If he had Bray's talent...holy fucking shit. He just looks like an axe murderer. I can see him breaking out on his own. Doesn't matter what he does he'll be a successful heel.
> 
> But he'll never reach the level Bray will. Too fucking good. I can't wait to he really starts to establish himself, that's when the real gold starts flowing.


Luke Harper actually does have that level of talent believe it or not. Look up Brodie Lee his former name and see what made WWE so keen to give him a contract in the first place.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*

Luke Harper is fantastic - the eyes man - the eyes. "I told you...don't stray" He seems like he means well..he's interesting to say the least very underrated


----------



## Snake Plissken

Bray Wyatt delivers another great promo and we got to see him lay out Truth with his Sister Abigail finishing move. I can not wait for next week now, Bray Wyatt is going to be a major player, Harper and Rowan are just awesome at portraying their characters, the beat downs are meant to be sloppy. The Wyatt Family are only going to get better.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*



Skyfall said:


> I liked that he spoke really clear and I understood it all, his laughs were creepy, his composure was kickass too. What he said though was...dumb. Stuff about 'your creator betrayed you', 'this isn't the truth you're looking for, and then a quick shout out to Kane? Only thing I thought was purposeful was the line "But I'll never turn on you." That was fucking good.
> 
> He's definitely better at delivering a promo than Many other superstars. So with better dialogue I'd love it.


Watch the entire promo back, but don't think of it as a general promo, instead, think of the promo as though Bray is speaking directly to Kane the entire time. Then the whole promo makes sense.



3VK said:


> People need to start appreciating Luke Harper. That guy has the scariest look I've ever seen. If he had Bray's talent...holy fucking shit. He just looks like an axe murderer. I can see him breaking out on his own. Doesn't matter what he does he'll be a successful heel.
> 
> But he'll never reach the level Bray will. Too fucking good. I can't wait to he really starts to establish himself, that's when the real gold starts flowing.


William Regal has mentioned this a couple of times on NXT, during the Family's matches. He says that while Harper and Rowan are Bray's henchmen, Rowan is childlike and a simple minded brute, but that he (Regal) senses there's something sinister about Luke Harper, where he feels that Harper is a lot smarter and more calculating than he lets on, and that there's much more to him then just being a mindless henchman. 
You're definitely right that Harper is the scariest looking guy of the trio, he looks like the kind of guy that would murder you at a truckstop or something, without a second thought.


----------



## kingfunkel

I love these guys, would of loved to have seen Luke Gallows debuting with these then it'd of been perfect  

Hmmmm it seems Kane has been lied to his whole life and is related to the Wyatt family not the Undertaker? Or are they related to the undertaker? Well it's what I picked up from the promo


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Bray Wyatt holy shit mic work*



Skyfall said:


> I liked that he spoke really clear and I understood it all, his laughs were creepy, his composure was kickass too. What he said though was...dumb. Stuff about 'your creator betrayed you', 'this isn't the truth you're looking for, and then a quick shout out to Kane? Only thing I thought was purposeful was the line "But I'll never turn on you." That was fucking good.
> 
> He's definitely better at delivering a promo than Many other superstars. So with better dialogue I'd love it.


(Assuming this has been adressed)

But uh, listen to the promo again and think about the fact that he's speaking to Kane the whole time. 

Edit: yeah, see it in the above post. But yah, phenomenal. Absolutely great.


----------



## CharliePrince

seriously, wweverse, dead the husky chant

seriously

it's not cool or funny or anything

it's lame

imnho


----------



## EdgeHead103

Awesome promo last night...

I was there live and the entire crowd was like wow, that was great


----------



## Kratosx23

CharliePrince said:


> seriously, wweverse, dead the husky chant
> 
> seriously
> 
> it's not cool or funny or anything
> 
> it's lame
> 
> imnho


I didn't hear them at ALL this week.


----------



## SonoShion

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I didn't hear them at ALL this week.


There were a few Husky Harris chants last night at RAW.


----------



## CharliePrince

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I didn't hear them at ALL this week.


that's cuz Brooklyn does its own thing sets and makes trends not follow it

im praying the wweverse saw and watched and won't chant husky harris anymore going forward on other shows

 i can only hope


----------



## Kratosx23

SonoShion said:


> There were a few Husky Harris chants last night at RAW.


Well it was NOTHING like his debut, that's for damn sure. The crowd did a good job of hiding them.


----------



## ZachS22

Erick Rowan isn't getting the credit he deserves his mannerisms are perfect i mean he isn't great in the ring but the way he portays the character is awesome


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Legion103

There wasn't many Husky Harris chants last night...us NY crowd don't pull that...we were to busy yelling YEEEEES YES!


----------



## floyd2386

kingfunkel said:


> I love these guys, would of loved to have seen Luke Gallows debuting with these then it'd of been perfect
> 
> Hmmmm it seems Kane has been lied to his whole life and is related to the Wyatt family not the Undertaker? Or are they related to the undertaker? Well it's what I picked up from the promo


Big LG would have been great in the family. As for the promo, I think you picked up what Bray wants Kane to pick up. It's either mind games or Bray's trying to brainwash Kane.

Come to think of it, maybe he's talking about the fire that killed Taker and Kane's parents? I forget, who really did that again? First it was Kane, then it was Taker, then I think it went back to Kane? What if Bray uses this to turn Kane on his brother?


----------



## Mr. I

According to people in the crowd, there were a couple people chanting Husky Harris in the crowd during the entrance, which were bet by massive "SHUT THE FUCK UP" chants from the crowd. So....yeah, that chant is now dead in the water, thankfully.


----------



## WrestlinFan

So they're setting up a Wyatt/Kane and UT feud? _Hell yes._


----------



## Kratosx23

Doesn't look like Undertaker's involved, looks like Wyatt vs Kane. Besides, if it was Taker and Kane vs The Wyatt's, then it would just be Harper and Rowan, and Bray Wyatt is the one who should be wrestling and getting the rub.


----------



## Doc

I watched the whole segment again and like others listened to the promo as if he was talking directly to Kane. Made sense. Takes a special talent to make a promo mean two different things to two different groups of fans.


----------



## DannyMack

How about this:

In the next couple of weeks The Undertaker appears on RAW to confront Bray Wyatt regarding his attack on his brother Kane and claims that Kane hasn't been seen since the attack. Suddenly, Kane appears from nowhere with a slightly different look and attacks Taker and stands alongside The Wyatt Family. The next week on RAW Bray proclaims that Kane has seen the light and has now become a part of his 'family' and won't betray him, unlike his brother. Taker then appears and challenges The Wyatt Family to a match at SummerSlam with the stipulation that if he wins, Kane will be set free from The Wyatt Family. He then says that he won't be facing The Wyatt Family alone because he has returned from the underworld with some allies. The Ascension (from NXT) then debuts and Taker claims that they are the new Ministry of Darkness and will banish The Wyatt Family from WWE once and for all.

This would set up The Wyatt Family vs New Ministry of Darkness at SummerSlam with Kane's fate on the line.


----------



## Kratosx23

Hmmm. There's parts of that idea that work and parts that don't. The Ascension being called up means you have tag partners for Undertaker (who don't look out of place) so they can make it 3 on 3 instead of just having Taker team with Kane against Harper and Rowan with Wyatt being left out of the equation. That'd be a good idea to make a 3 on 3 for SummerSlam, the only problem is Undertaker's never gonna be on television so what would they do with the stable after the PPV? You can't have them be the Ministry without Undertaker being there, it just won't work.

Another thing is, next week or the week after is way too quick of a turnaround. He shouldn't turn on Undertaker until about 3 weeks from now, give the storyline time to breath. Kane just out of nowhere siding with the Wyatt's won't make sense, you want people to think that there's been TIME for him to get brainwashed.

Also, how would you do the gimmick where Kane gets set free from the Wyatt Family if Taker wins. The guy chooses his allegiance based on who wins? What if he doesn't WANT to leave the Wyatt Family?

It's not a bad idea but it could use some refining to perfect it.


----------



## DOPA

Is it me or was the selection of R-Truth to be the victim very deliberate? It seemed like the attack on Truth was a direct message to Kane with the content Bray was coming out with. If that be the case, then that was an extremely well thought out and clever angle. 

Also the best thing about all of this so far to me is the one thing I've heard people criticize the Wyatt Family for and that's there not being a clear explanation or motive behind what Bray Wyatt is saying. That only adds to intrigue and the mystique of the group and makes me want to watch next week to see what happens next. That can only be a great thing.

I was on the Wyatt train a long while ago on NXT and I'm glad a lot more people are now on it.


----------



## DannyMack

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Hmmm. There's parts of that idea that work and parts that don't. The Ascension being called up means you have tag partners for Undertaker (who don't look out of place) so they can make it 3 on 3 instead of just having Taker team with Kane against Harper and Rowan with Wyatt being left out of the equation. That'd be a good idea to make a 3 on 3 for SummerSlam, the only problem is Undertaker's never gonna be on television so what would they do with the stable after the PPV? You can't have them be the Ministry without Undertaker being there, it just won't work.
> 
> Another thing is, next week or the week after is way too quick of a turnaround. He shouldn't turn on Undertaker until about 3 weeks from now, give the storyline time to breath. Kane just out of nowhere siding with the Wyatt's won't make sense, you want people to think that there's been TIME for him to get brainwashed.
> 
> Also, how would you do the gimmick where Kane gets set free from the Wyatt Family if Taker wins. The guy chooses his allegiance based on who wins? What if he doesn't WANT to leave the Wyatt Family?
> 
> It's not a bad idea but it could use some refining to perfect it.


I was thinking Bray, Harper & Rowan vs Taker & Ascension with Kane stood menacingly at ringside. I was thinking that towards the end of the match Kane interferes and costs The Ministry the match, but then he attacks The Wyatt Family. The next night on RAW he claims that he isn't a prize to be won and he stands alone because he is an uncontrollable monster. Taker could be written off TV due to the attack by Kane that I suggested or an attack on RAW the next night. The Ascension will continue as a tag-team for the time being. The whole Ministry thing is just part-time for when Taker returns to WWE. This could lead to a Bray (heel) vs Kane (tweener) vs Taker (face) match down the line at Survivor Series or possibly even Wrestlemania XXX.


----------



## just_one

DannyMack said:


> How about this:
> 
> Next week or the week after The Undertaker appears on RAW to confront Bray Wyatt regarding his attack on his brother Kane and claims that Kane hasn't been seen since the attack. Suddenly, Kane appears from nowhere with a slightly different look and attacks Taker and stands alongside The Wyatt Family. The next week on RAW Bray proclaims that Kane has seen the light and has now become a part of his 'family' and won't betray him, unlike his brother. Taker then appears and challenges The Wyatt Family to a match at SummerSlam with the stipulation that if he wins, Kane will be set free from The Wyatt Family. He then says that he won't be facing The Wyatt Family alone because he has returned from the underworld with some allies. The Ascension (from NXT) then debuts and Taker claims that they are the new Ministry of Darkness and will banish The Wyatt Family from WWE once and for all.
> 
> This would set up The Wyatt Family vs New Ministry of Darkness at SummerSlam with Kane's fate on the line.


i would love this but its too creative lol WWE writers are not that good.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Whole segment was utterly spellbinding. Wyatt had the entire crowd in the palm of his hand, and Harper and Rowan once again looked like soulless demented brutes in their attack. 

By the way, the attacks are sloppy for a reason - they're brainwashed monsters who are under the spell of another person. No German suplexes and powerbombs here. Their mannerisms and just relentless viciousness were a sight to behold.


----------



## Jacare

I love everything about him except for his finisher. Promo was fantastic and the sloppy beatdown style is cool. Glad we have an actual character in the WWE, hope he goes far.


----------



## Don Conte

I love this guy he is awesome he reminds of someone who would be a character on Justified.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Gonna say this right now Wyatt family are one trick ponies copying the Shield with attacking people seriously get your own fuckng gimmick


----------



## CaptainCharisma2

Don Conte said:


> I love this guy he is awesome he reminds of someone who would be a character on Justified.


First off that is one of my favorite shows!! Second that's my thinking. HE really is captivating in this whole follower shtick


----------



## Berbz

They'll be attacking someone and then Kanes music will hit, everyone will think Kane is going to help them but he joins in with the Wyatts instead.


----------



## Delbusto




----------



## CharliePrince

Ithil said:


> According to people in the crowd, there were a couple people chanting Husky Harris in the crowd during the entrance, which were bet by massive "SHUT THE FUCK UP" chants from the crowd. So....yeah, that chant is now dead in the water, thankfully.


it was only dead last night because Brooklyn/NYC people wouldn't stand for that foolishness

where is RAW next week? the week after?

we'll see..

i myself am hoping the wweverse takes Brooklyn's lead and deads husky harris..

tbh if someone next to me started chanting that i'd go "man stfu" .. the BROOKLYN in me :avit:


----------



## trevs909

With the shield, DB, Punk/Heyman fued, and now the Wyatt family, after years I can really say that I'm looking forward to the next show. Dude that Bray Wyatt is just gold on the mic, I'm hooked, can't believe I've been missing out from something this good for a while now.


----------



## Mr. I

CharliePrince said:


> it was only dead last night because Brooklyn/NYC people wouldn't stand for that foolishness
> 
> where is RAW next week? the week after?
> 
> we'll see..
> 
> i myself am hoping the wweverse takes Brooklyn's lead and deads husky harris..
> 
> tbh if someone next to me started chanting that i'd go "man stfu" .. the BROOKLYN in me :avit:


Some random hick town isn't going to chant it, especially now that Bray is being established as a character. They will forget Husky Harris in short order, and that's the important part. There was never any reason to NOT think of Goldberg when you saw Ryback.

The NXT crowd in Florida, and the Philly crowd at MITB also silenced any attempt at the chant.


----------



## The Gorgeous One

I know I'm in the minority, but I thought the Wyatt segment was better than the Heyman/Punk/Lesnar one. Really pumped to see where they go from here.


----------



## Don Conte

CaptainCharisma2 said:


> First off that is one of my favorite shows!! Second that's my thinking. HE really is captivating in this whole follower shtick


Wyatt is like the Boyd of season 1 when Boyd had the whole savour act.


----------



## Banjo

Looking forward to Bray Wyatt tapping out to John Cena someday. Until then, I hope Wyatt proves himself worthy of all these promos. I better see some good matches!


----------



## WrestlinFan

Novak Djokovic said:


> I loved him stood there shouting "WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR?" at Truth.


I marked so hard for the "IS THIS WHAT YOU DESERVE HAHA" "I will give it to you!!".


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KO Bossy

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Gonna say this right now Wyatt family are one trick ponies copying the Shield with attacking people seriously get your own fuckng gimmick


Yes, because the gimmick of the Shield is entirely original...fpalm


----------



## Doc

KO Bossy said:


> Yes, because the gimmick of the Shield is entirely original...fpalm


Don't forget Kelly Kelly's slut gimmick and all American sweetheart gimmick.
KKF is a mad hater.


----------



## TheKaiser

I know that people don't like the McMahon/Helmsley faction getting involved but hear me out.

I have a grand vision for the future of the Wyatts & the Shield.

Between now an SummerSlam, the Wyatt Family will continue to target helpless jobbers. They will continue to make their normal entrances, however, wrestlers will start to catch on, and while the lights are out, will attempt to leave the ring, either going into the crowd or the ramp. Yet, every time, the Wyatts are still behind them. This builds the creep factor, and the idea that Bray may be prophetic/clairvoyant and be able to know what the target will do.

This leads to a culmination at SummerSlam of Kane facing the Wyatts and joining them.

At the same time, HHH & Steph continue telling Brad Maddox to reign in the Shield with McMahon supporting them. Brad is unable to do this, so Stephanie & HHH attempt to gain the assistance of the Wyatt Family to put the Shield in check. The problem is, the Wyatts are unstable and aren't easily bought. So while they seek to attack the Shield, they still cause more chaos. This leads Vince to hire the Shield to take out the Wyatts.

However, while the McMahons try to play these factions off one another, it becomes clear that they aren't totally in control, and the Shield starts confronting HHH and Stephanie, while the Wyatts confront Vince.

The feud leads to a PPV match between the Wyatts & Shield with the McMahons trying to get their side to win and both stables appearing to argue & weaken with the match ending inconclusive.

A chilling segment will be Vince returning to his office to find Bray Wyatt sitting there with HHH & Stephanie's children sitting around his chair. Vince is stunned and tells him to get away from his grandchildren. Wyatt laughs and dismisses the children who tell Vince that "Uncle Bray" is a nice man. This leads Vince to confront HHH & Stephanie, who have no clue Bray has been talking to their children. 

However, before HHH can stop the Wyatts, he is taken out by the Shield, and Vince is taken out by the Wyatts. Stephanie is forced to stay in the arena because she has to administer in their absence, and watch over her children. She returns to her office to find Bray Wyatt with her children surrounding him. She is obviously terrified, but this turns to anger, and before she can act, the Shield appear behind her and tell her that the McMahons are done, and they run the show now, she seeks Wyatt's help, but the Wyatts surround her with the Shield and tell her, no, she doesn't understand, THEY run the show now. Revealing that the Shield & Wyatts have banded together in a mega-stable.


----------



## Bl0ndie

The Gorgeous One said:


> I know I'm in the minority, but I thought the Wyatt segment was better than the Heyman/Punk/Lesnar one. Really pumped to see where they go from here.


I'd happily join you in this minority. Everything was incredible about, especially in regards to the time it was given.

*Beat down - effective. The way the Harper and Rowan look back like lost dogs waiting their masters intructions. Epic.

Promo - Standard Bray epicness.

THAT FUCKING STAND OFF - The taunting and embracing of Truth's challenge was incredible and easily the best part. He's just so believable and frightening and the way he struck was like lightning. Although Harper and Rowan are his muscle it's as if he's more dangerous than the pair of them. It's like the Vegeta/Nappa combo.

Finisher - Always loved the Knoxout (Mike Knox's finisher) and the ways in which Wyatt delivers it is top notch. DAT KISS.

"Kane, follow the buzzards..." - OH FUCK.*


The Punk/Heyman segment was great but the Wyatt family carried so many subtle nuances it's impossible not to be entertained. Punk/Heyman was simply a long promo and a beatdown. (The promo being excellent mind you, the beatdown was very meh)


----------



## Bl0ndie

TheKaiser said:


> I know that people don't like the McMahon/Helmsley faction getting involved but hear me out.
> 
> I have a grand vision for the future of the Wyatts & the Shield.
> 
> Between now an SummerSlam, the Wyatt Family will continue to target helpless jobbers. They will continue to make their normal entrances, however, wrestlers will start to catch on, and while the lights are out, will attempt to leave the ring, either going into the crowd or the ramp. Yet, every time, the Wyatts are still behind them. This builds the creep factor, and the idea that Bray may be prophetic/clairvoyant and be able to know what the target will do.
> 
> This leads to a culmination at SummerSlam of Kane facing the Wyatts and joining them.
> 
> At the same time, HHH & Steph continue telling Brad Maddox to reign in the Shield with McMahon supporting them. Brad is unable to do this, so Stephanie & HHH attempt to gain the assistance of the Wyatt Family to put the Shield in check. The problem is, the Wyatts are unstable and aren't easily bought. So while they seek to attack the Shield, they still cause more chaos. This leads Vince to hire the Shield to take out the Wyatts.
> 
> However, while the McMahons try to play these factions off one another, it becomes clear that they aren't totally in control, and the Shield starts confronting HHH and Stephanie, while the Wyatts confront Vince.
> 
> The feud leads to a PPV match between the Wyatts & Shield with the McMahons trying to get their side to win and both stables appearing to argue & weaken with the match ending inconclusive.
> 
> A chilling segment will be Vince returning to his office to find Bray Wyatt sitting there with HHH & Stephanie's children sitting around his chair. Vince is stunned and tells him to get away from his grandchildren. Wyatt laughs and dismisses the children who tell Vince that "Uncle Bray" is a nice man. This leads Vince to confront HHH & Stephanie, who have no clue Bray has been talking to their children.
> 
> However, before HHH can stop the Wyatts, he is taken out by the Shield, and Vince is taken out by the Wyatts. Stephanie is forced to stay in the arena because she has to administer in their absence, and watch over her children. She returns to her office to find Bray Wyatt with her children surrounding him. She is obviously terrified, but this turns to anger, and before she can act, the Shield appear behind her and tell her that the McMahons are done, and they run the show now, she seeks Wyatt's help, but the Wyatts surround her with the Shield and tell her, no, she doesn't understand, THEY run the show now. Revealing that the Shield & Wyatts have banded together in a mega-stable.


I think this is just one of a thousand different insanely cool things that can be done with the Wyatts. I'd like them to feud with the Shield but not yet. I kind of want the two trios to become bigger and bigger (in terms of star power and reputation, not membership)until eventually they have no choice but to collide.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Props to the crowd last night for refraining from the retarded Husky Harris chants, great segment.


----------



## The Gorgeous One

Bl0ndie said:


> I'd happily join you in this minority. Everything was incredible about, especially in regards to the time it was given.
> 
> *Beat down - effective. The way the Harper and Rowan look back like lost dogs waiting their masters intructions. Epic.
> 
> Promo - Standard Bray epicness.
> 
> THAT FUCKING STAND OFF - The taunting and embracing of Truth's challenge was incredible and easily the best part. He's just so believable and frightening and the way he struck was like lightning. Although Harper and Rowan are his muscle it's as if he's more dangerous than the pair of them. It's like the Vegeta/Nappa combo.
> 
> Finisher - Always loved the Knoxout (Mike Knox's finisher) and the ways in which Wyatt delivers it is top notch. DAT KISS.
> 
> "Kane, follow the buzzards..." - OH FUCK.*
> 
> 
> The Punk/Heyman segment was great but the Wyatt family carried so many subtle nuances it's impossible not to be entertained. Punk/Heyman was simply a long promo and a beatdown. (The promo being excellent mind you, the beatdown was very meh)


When he was taunting truth I thought he was going to go fight club on him and just let him beat the shit out of him and smile and enjoy it, would've been equally as awesome imho.


----------



## Arthurgos

If Kane comes back as part of the Wyatt family it could be amazing.. Especially if he acts like he did when he debuted and wore a White crazed version of his current mask (kind of like what Bray had for awhile in NXT due to a injury).


----------



## Starbuck

Promo was fantastic and definitely rivals the equally fantastic Heyman/Punk promo. Good God when he just stood there begging for Truth to hit him I marked something ridiculous. We NEED heels like this and if they turn Kane and he joins them then :mark:. That would just be too awesome. Can't wait to see what they do next week. JOBBERS BEWARE.


----------



## Duberry

Was talking to a wrestling fan friend today, and he didn't even know that Bray was Husky Harris. Shows you what an awesome job the guy has done of completely reinventing himself.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

I'm not really feelin it with this Wyatt thing. Just don't see whats so good about it.


----------



## Onekrazyrican

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> I'm not really feelin it with this Wyatt thing. Just don't see whats so good about it.


I hadnt seen him before so im not inffected with the Husky Harris think and i gotta say im mpressed.

I thought it was impossible to ever come close to making an "undertaker" type of gimmick again. The Wyatts entrance in the dark with the lamp and that music. I was a kid when i saw the undertaker debut and i hadnt felt that vibe since then. I got it with the Wyatts.

The diference is that Wyatt is very good at the mic right from the start so hes got A LOT of potential.


----------



## LKRocks

*Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*

I unfortunately don't have time to watch NXT, so I didn't know Wyatt, but the R-Truth interruption was amazing. I didn't expect it at all. The whole thing with the lantern, his enforces, the chair. 

It needed JR there calling it. Reminded me of Kane's debut.

Also, Dat Theme

Edit: Here's the attack on R-Truth, courtesy of [USER]BarneyArmy[/USER]


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*

The Lantern's new, but the rest is everything he did in NXT. Fantastic talent who at 26 has some damn future ahead of him.


----------



## Eric Fleischer

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*

Watch Main Event, that's all I'll say.


----------



## Paul Heyman Guy

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*

Totally agree, one of the best new entrances I've seen for a while, the music is pretty cool


----------



## Squeege

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*

One of the best entrances I've seen in the WWE in a long time. After that, the promo he cut was just a bonus.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*



LKRocks said:


> I unfortunately don't have time to watch NXT, so I didn't know Wyatt, but the R-Truth interruption was amazing. I didn't expect it at all. The whole thing with the lantern, his enforces, the chair.
> 
> *It needed JR there calling it. Reminded me of Kane's debut.
> *
> Also, Dat Theme


Except it was Vince who called the legendary lines on Kanes debut.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*

I just watched what they did on Main Event. Might even be better than what they did on RAW.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*

He's got the best theme in wrestling. It's.....SO amazing. :mark: Everything about the presentation of this gimmick is spot on, unique from everyone else on the roster and the entrance gives off a mid 90's Undertaker-esque feel with the lights going out, despite the music not being Taker-esque at all, but creepy in its own way.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*

Dammit, looks like I'll be watching Main Event for the first time in....well, ever.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*

I actually don't like the lantern because it's battery operated, but Bray pretends to blow it out - I guess having a lit flame might be a safety hazard or something with the necessary kerosine fuel.


----------



## godgers12

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*

those saying they watched what they did on main event are you talking about the one that airs tonight? If so are you just watching that iphone vid on youtube?


----------



## Allur

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*

Yup, he has the best entrance and best theme the WWE has had in years.

And seems like it'll be the first Main Event I'll watch as well.


----------



## SmarkerMarker

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*

So, we don't see R Truth come out/rap for weeks on Raw.. he comes out and you didn't expect him to be attacked, knowing the Wyatts were in the building? Okay, pal. :StephenA2


----------



## Boss P

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*

That opening baseline is the perfect way for it to start. The crowd has to respond to it.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*



SmarkerMarker said:


> So, we don't see R Truth come out/rap for weeks on Raw.. he comes out and you didn't expect him to be attacked, knowing the Wyatts were in the building? Okay, pal. :StephenA2


To be honest, I didn't either, I thought the Wyatt's were above R-Truth and I figured he was gonna be an opponent for Sandow to squash for some small momentum coming out of MITB, but they went straight for the Ziggler route of course. ~_~


----------



## Stad

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*



godgers12 said:


> those saying they watched what they did on main event are you talking about the one that airs tonight? If so are you just watching that iphone vid on youtube?


Yup. This one.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*

*Thanks a lot OP, I'm listening to it now and I'm gunna have to make this my new alarm tone!*


----------



## Eric Fleischer

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*



godgers12 said:


> those saying they watched what they did on main event are you talking about the one that airs tonight? If so are you just watching that iphone vid on youtube?


I was there.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*

Those dunderheads who attempted to start the 'Husky' chants probably got an elbow in their faces.

Also, :lol @ the kid shouting...was it 'YOU SICK FUCKS!'? Sounded very much like it.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*

No its not they suck


----------



## x78

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*



Dopesick said:


> Those dunderheads who attempted to start the 'Husky' chants probably got an elbow in their faces.


It was funny listening to them trying to start the chant over and over again, with the only response being people telling them to shut the fuck up :lol


----------



## LKRocks

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> No its not they suck


Eh I don't know KKF. I'm watching some of their NXT stuff right now. Bray seems pretty good in the ring. 
Also, even if they did suck, what would that have to do with their entrance? Saying: "they suck! " makes you sound like a little kid


----------



## Stad

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*



LKRocks said:


> Eh I don't know KKF. I'm watching some of their NXT stuff right now. Bray seems pretty good in the ring.
> Also, even if they did suck, what would that have to do with their entrance? Saying: "they suck! " makes you sound like a little kid


Don't even bother with her. Just ignore it.


----------



## LKRocks

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*



Stad said:


> Don't even bother with her. Just ignore it.


Eh I don't know. I just think that if you're going to criticize a wrestler, you should bring up some valid points. Simply saying "they suck!" is outright shit posting. We need better moderation in this forum imo.

Also, thanks for that ME video. Will make sure to watch today.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> No its not they suck


----------



## Rankles75

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> No its not they suck


Oh, the irony of a fan of the least talented WWE wrestler in living memory (aside from Jackie Gayda, natch) criticising someone else's in-ring ability.... fpalm


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*



Rankles75 said:


> Oh, the irony of a fan of the least talented WWE wrestler in living memory (aside from Jackie Gayda, natch) criticising someone else's in-ring ability.... fpalm


im thinking that person is a mod baffled how it isn't banned yet.


----------



## Rawbar

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*

He's a nut; and so are his companions. They need a shower,and a shave, not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Iruleall15

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*

This theme isnt that good... Peopel are dick riding the Wyatt Family 2 much. Broken Dreams still ranks as #1 theme in WWE... ever


----------



## LKRocks

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*



Iruleall15 said:


> This theme isnt that good... Peopel are dick riding the Wyatt Family 2 much. *Broken Dreams still ranks as #1 theme in WWE... ever*


----------



## kellogs

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*

Its a fantastic start apart from the few Husky chants but I think we can look past that easily. Will it work in the big picture? It certainly looks like it could and the fact that it is different is going to be such a help and will do it for them. Attacking Kane was a great start. R-Truth, well why not? Who will be next week?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*



Iruleall15 said:


> This theme isnt that good... Peopel are dick riding the Wyatt Family 2 much. Broken Dreams still ranks as #1 theme in WWE... ever


Yeah.....no, it doesn't.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*

it's pretty awesome. I've rewatched both of his moments (RAW, not ME yet) a few times just because of it. IT's the theme that does it. Any other theme would just make it some corny gimmick. Fuck! I'm watching it now.


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*



LKRocks said:


> I unfortunately don't have time to watch NXT, so I didn't know Wyatt, but the R-Truth interruption was amazing. I didn't expect it at all. The whole thing with the lantern, his enforces, the chair.
> 
> It needed JR there calling it. Reminded me of Kane's debut.
> 
> Also, Dat Theme


honestly speaking.. 

it's the greatest entrance since the Undertaker

boom


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*

It's the _perfect_ wrestling theme tune. The bassline is instantly identifiable and disrupts the normal working function of every cell in your body. It's eerie and dominating. And that's just the first three seconds. After it commands your attention, that incredible combination of piano and guitar kicks in some action and turns all the hair raising potential of the bassline into an realization of your fears. It's pointed, jagged and disturbing, all while staying beautiful. And while the overall lyrics don't necessarily represent the character, the words that stand out _do_.

It's amazing when you realize that this song was just sitting around in their library all this time. It shows you what can happen with some hard work and a little initiative.


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*






So much awesome.


----------



## QWERTYOP

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I actually don't like the lantern because it's battery operated, but Bray pretends to blow it out


Maybe i'm being picky, but this really annoys me. It's stupid. It's clearly electric, so why pretend to blow it out?


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*



Stanford said:


> It's the _perfect_ wrestling theme tune. The bassline is instantly identifiable and disrupts the normal working function of every cell in your body. It's eerie and dominating. And that's just the first three seconds. After it commands your attention, that incredible combination of piano and guitar kicks in some action and turns all the hair raising potential of the bassline into an realization of your fears. It's pointed, jagged and disturbing, all while staying beautiful. And while the overall lyrics don't necessarily represent the character, the words that stand out _do_.
> 
> It's amazing when you realize that this song was just sitting around in their library all this time. It shows you what can happen with some hard work and a little initiative.


sticky this post!

rep'd


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*



QWERTYOP said:


> Maybe i'm being picky, but this really annoys me. It's stupid. It's clearly electric, so why pretend to blow it out?


*It's wrestling, so suspend reality and have some fun.*


----------



## Iruleall15

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah.....no, it doesn't.


Pretty sure it does. Just because they are new and the ICW likes them doesnt mean their theme is great...


----------



## xD7oom

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*

WA HER.


----------



## SerapisLiber

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*

You know, the whole blowing out the battery operated lamp can kind of work and in a strange way, for me at least, it actually kind of _*adds*_ to his creepy factor. The guy really is _*that*_ insane, so insane he's trying to blow out a fucking electric lamp, lol. Reminds me a little of Al Snow talking to head. I know that was a comic gimmick, but my point is it can still work, if they ever choose to acknowledge it.


----------



## QWERTYOP

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *It's wrestling, so suspend reality and have some fun.*


Believing somebody is blowing out a clearly electric light bulb goes WAY beyond suspending reality.


----------



## Phillies3:16

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*



Iruleall15 said:


> Pretty sure it does. Just because they are new and the ICW likes them doesnt mean their theme is great...


Broken dreams is good for about the first 18 seconds then becomes a shitty nu metal/rock song that doesn't work as a theme. 

Wyatt's theme is gold.


----------



## Beatles123

Bump, requesting a new merge for the different threads.

Also...






Gold!


----------



## Stad

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*



Iruleall15 said:


> Pretty sure it does. Just because they are new and the ICW likes them doesnt mean their theme is great...


Pretty sure it doesn't. Just because he's your favorite wrestler doesn't mean his theme is great.....


----------



## Kratosx23

Iruleall15 said:


> Pretty sure it does. Just because they are new and the ICW likes them doesnt mean their theme is great...


No, but it's great because it's great.

Like somebody else said, Mcintyre's old theme is good for about 23 seconds, the time of the intro, then it sucks. There's TONS of themes better than it.
























































Believe me, I could keep going all day. Is the point proven yet?


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

Id like to see Wyatt family vs shield, but not right away.


----------



## EskiBhoy

Someone needs to think of a good chant that can be chanted when the family are beating people up. This would get rid of the stupid Husky Harris chants. As it stands there is no way for the fans to awknoledge that they like The Wyatt families work.


----------



## Kratosx23

EskiBhoy said:


> Someone needs to think of a good chant that can be chanted when the family are beating people up. This would get rid of the stupid Husky Harris chants. As it stands there is no way for the fans to awknoledge that they like The Wyatt families work.


Couldn't they just chant "Wyatt Family"? It has the right number of syllables and surely the crowd has to be smart enough to realize that.


----------



## Beatles123

"WO-RLD EA-TER *clap, clap, clap-clap-clap!*"


----------



## EskiBhoy

Both dont sound right to me....

Wyatt on its own might work.


----------



## NO!

*Re: Bray Wyatt's entrance/theme are awesome*



Rawbar said:


> They need a shower,and a shave, not necessarily in that order.


No, they don't. They're fine the way they are.


----------



## Aficionado

Those of you who are interested, I found a cool little interview with Mark Crozer (Lead singer of Wyatt's theme).

http://thenewnonameblog.blogspot.ca/2013/06/interview-with-mark-crozer-singer-of.html?m=1



> JC:..Talking about songs and feelings transmission. Bray Wyatt is a soon-to-debut character in the WWE. He has formed a stable called The Wyatt Family. He seems to be a sinister character. A doomsday preacher. Fans think your song Live in Fear(originally named Broken Out In Love) fits his creepy character. What do you think of that? What was your idea when you wrote the song? ( Did WWE contacted you asking for permission to use the song? how was it?)
> 
> Mark Crozer: Yeah… it's pretty exciting for me to hear my song being used in this context. When I originally heard a rumor that he was using my song as his theme I couldn't imagine how it would work. But then I saw one of the vignettes and I instantly realized it was a great fit. Of course, when I wrote the song, I had no idea it would ever end up being a wrestling theme! It's such an unlikely choice to me. Maybe that's why it works so well. The funny thing to me is that it's not a song I spent very much time on. I wouldn't say it was a throw away song but it's one I wrote quite quickly. I literally wrote and recorded it one evening and most of the parts are the first take. In fact this was my first ever attempt at playing slide guitar. I had no idea what I was doing. I just hit record and made it up with the intention of redoing it later. But when I listened back I thought, 'yeah, that sounds good' so I left it. I'm very happy - and very lucky - that the WWE picked my song. I think it was even Bray Wyatt himself who chose it as we had a little conversation on Twitter about it last year. I understand that most of the time when wrestlers move to the main roster, they get a new theme. I feel very privileged that they decided to stick with Broken Out In Love (or Live In Fear as it's now known.) It's pretty amazing how many new fans I've already made and he hasn't even debuted yet.
> 
> *I think that the Bray Wyatt character is definitely creepy and sinister but there's also something quite heroic about him. I think he's going to be huge. There's just something about him. I don't think he's a traditional villain or 'heel,' he's something different. Something very exciting!*
> 
> JC: Are you a wrestling fan? IF so, who are your favorite wrestlers?
> 
> Mark Crozer: I have to say that, prior to this happening, I hadn't watched wrestling since I was a kid in the UK. I loved watching the British wrestlers like Big Daddy and Giant Haystacks on TV in the 70s and 80s. But of course when I knew Bray Wyatt was coming out to my song I made a point of watching him on YouTube. And I have to say that I've become a fan. He is such a great showman. I loved the showdown recently between Bray and Chris Jericho. That was a lot of fun to watch.
> 
> JC: If you would choose a song of yours for another wrestler, which song and wrestler would you pair?
> 
> Mark Crozer: God, that's a tricky question! I'm going to have watch a lot more wrestling to be able to give you a good answer. I have a song called 'All You Gotta Do' that has quite an epic feel that I think would suit someone but no idea who!
> 
> JC: Have you imagined yourself playing live at a WWE PPV while The Wyatt Family enters? DO you think this song would impact your career?
> 
> Mark Crozer: Absolutely! I would love to play the song live at a WWE event. It would be a massive thrill. In fact I hope that it's going to happen one day. I'm meeting the head of the WWE Music Group in a couple of weeks and that's definitely one thing I want to talk to him about. The song has already had an impact on my career - more so than anything else I've done do far. Hopefully it will just keep growing and people will discover all my other songs too. There's a lot of them! I have a full length album out (Mark Crozer and The Rels) that came out in April 2012 and also there's an acoustic album on iTunes that I released in 2002. I'm working on new music all the time and will release a new EP or maybe even a full album in the fall.


----------



## x78

Main Event :mark:


----------



## Stad

That was the best beat down yet on Main Event. Bray also cut a pretty good short promo.


----------



## Bryan D.

Was it THAT good? I need to watch the show.

:mark:


----------



## insanitydefined

Them piling the bodies up on top of each other at the end of the beatdown was awesome, I don't think I've ever seen that before. I just hope they don't get stuck with some stupid "mind control" storyline with Kane, hopefully it just ends with them going over and Kane taking a few months off to recover, but I have a bad feeling it's going to play out differently.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## x78

The part where Rowan was clutching Mahal's face while he was on the ground screaming was legit scary.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Beatles123 said:


> "WO-RLD EA-TER *clap, clap, clap-clap-clap!*"


'FOLLOW THE BUZ-ZARDS!' clap clap clap clap clap

Main Event beatdown was great, loved how Rowan reigned down with those headbutts. I think they need to have a tag match on Raw pretty soon.


----------



## Synax

x78 said:


> The part where Rowan was clutching Mahal's face while he was on the ground screaming was legit scary.


Seriously, Mahal sold that horror movie like beating perfectly.


----------



## CharliePrince

follow the buzzards..

you will see

he is as big a monster

as they say he is..


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Onekrazyrican said:


> I hadnt seen him before so im not inffected with the Husky Harris think and i gotta say im mpressed.
> 
> I thought it was impossible to ever come close to making an "undertaker" type of gimmick again. The Wyatts entrance in the dark with the lamp and that music. I was a kid when i saw the undertaker debut and i hadnt felt that vibe since then. I got it with the Wyatts.
> 
> The diference is that Wyatt is very good at the mic right from the start so hes got A LOT of potential.


He's great on the mic, absolutely.

But the entire group just doesn't excited me. To me its a hill billy version of the Shield, I just don't see what is so good about it. 

It just hasn't interested me


----------



## dan the marino

Well they really haven't done too much aside from attack a few irrelevant midcarders so far. I think they could've started off with something a bit more... impactful. 

That said the crowds are still already really into it, I just feel like they're missing something right now. That one big moment out of the starting gate, like how the Shield debuted messing up a title match, and Nexus laying waste to the entire ring. I feel like it would've been a bit more helpful to start off with something like that.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Bray Wyatt is the epitome of excellence and character.


----------



## hitman~y2j

is zack ryder growing out his hair to eventually be brainwashed and join wyatts cult?


----------



## Evolution

I understand the hype a bit and I acknowledge that he has an interesting character but on the whole the Wyatt family nor Bray really interest me at all. I've found his promos pretty boring so far and I don't think the crowd follows or understands them very easily.

Just not a massive fan to be honest. I have an open mind so if they improve I'll be swayed, but as of right now I'm not really interested when they come on my TV.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I love the theme song but also not a huge fan yet. Not really sure I care too much about a guy who is possessed, if that's what he is still supposed to be. So far they are just doing exactly the same thing as Shield did. And yeah, Shield were doing what Nexus did, but they did it way better.


----------



## Doc

Are the Wyatt family on this week's smackdown?


----------



## floyd2386

Slowhand said:


> I love the theme song but also not a huge fan yet. Not really sure I care too much about a guy who is possessed, if that's what he is still supposed to be. So far they are just doing exactly the same thing as Shield did. And yeah, Shield were doing what Nexus did, but they did it way better.


Possessed? Who said he was possessed? 


If you people haven't watched Main Event yet, DO IT! What a reaction to them coming out!


----------



## Rick Sanchez

floyd2386 said:


> Possessed? Who said he was possessed?
> 
> 
> If you people haven't watched Main Event yet, DO IT! What a reaction to them coming out!


Some of his fans from the NXT days were saying he was possessed by a demon or some shit like that. Seems kinda childish. I saw them on Main Event, it was okay. But he seemed more like Charles Manson than possessed, a lot of people were comparing him to Manson as well when he first came in.


----------



## x78

Slowhand said:


> Some of his fans from the NXT days were saying he was possessed by a demon or some shit like that. Seems kinda childish. I saw them on Main Event, it was okay. But he seemed more like Charles Manson than possessed, a lot of people were comparing him to Manson as well when he first came in.


That 'possessed' shit was just something that some guy on this forum made up. It was fan-fiction more than anything. Wyatt's character is a mix of Charles Manson and Texas Chainsaw Massacre.


----------



## Bryan D.

Slimm Doc said:


> Are the Wyatt family on this week's smackdown?


No.


----------



## THANOS

x78 said:


> That 'possessed' shit was just something that some guy on this forum made up. It was fan-fiction more than anything. Wyatt's character is a mix of Charles Manson and Texas Chainsaw Massacre.


There's plenty of truth in my assertions if you watch the promos, read the links, and connect the dots. There was nothing "out of left field" with the connections I made, and all of them were backed up with words that Bray said himself, so it's pretty damn evident that his character is possessed. There's no real doubt about it. The only thing left to cement it completely is for someone to tweet Bray and ask him, "Do you have the spirit of Samael in you" and I almost guarantee if he responds he'll say yes.


----------



## Kratosx23

> There's plenty of truth in my assertions if you watch the promos, read the links, and connect the dots. There was nothing "out of left field" with the connections I made, and all of them were backed up with words that Bray said himself, so it's pretty damn evident that his character is possessed. There's no real doubt about it. The only thing left to cement it completely is for someone to tweet Bray and ask him, "Do you have the spirit of Samael in you" and I almost guarantee if he responds he'll say yes.


So tweet him and put the speculation to rest.


----------



## x78

THANOS said:


> There's plenty of truth in my assertions if you watch the promos, read the links, and connect the dots. There was nothing "out of left field" with the connections I made, and all of them were backed up with words that Bray said himself, so it's pretty damn evident that his character is possessed. There's no real doubt about it. The only thing left to cement it completely is for someone to tweet Bray and ask him, "Do you have the spirit of Samael in you" and I almost guarantee if he responds he'll say yes.


I'm not saying it doesn't make sense or that you shouldn't believe it, but that doesn't change the fact that it's an element of the character that you've made up. There has been no reference to any of that in any of his TV appearances, the only mention of 'Samael' was one line in NXT promo class that nobody was supposed to see. 

Like I said, I'm not taking away your right to speculate or put your own spin on the character or anything like that, but 'being possessed' isn't officially part of the Bray Wyatt character like the guy I was responding to seemed to think.


----------



## floyd2386

THANOS said:


> There's plenty of truth in my assertions if you watch the promos, read the links, and connect the dots. There was nothing "out of left field" with the connections I made, and all of them were backed up with words that Bray said himself, so it's pretty damn evident that his character is possessed. There's no real doubt about it. The only thing left to cement it completely is for someone to tweet Bray and ask him, "Do you have the spirit of Samael in you" and I almost guarantee if he responds he'll say yes.


That promo where he referenced Samael was never aired therefore it's irrelevent. Nontheless Bray is delusional, he may claim to be possessed, it doesn't actually mean he (the character mind you) actually is.

Him being possessed would be silly. Him convincing everyone and himself that he is is logical.


----------



## THANOS

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So tweet him and put the speculation to rest.


I did. We'll see if he responds.
*
@WWEBrayWyatt I sense you have the essence of Samael, the prince of demons, inside of you?
*


x78 said:


> I'm not saying it doesn't make sense or that you shouldn't believe it, but that doesn't change the fact that it's an element of the character that you've made up. There has been no reference to any of that in any of his TV appearances, the only mention of 'Samael' was one line in NXT promo class that nobody was supposed to see.
> 
> Like I said, I'm not taking away your right to speculate or put your own spin on the character or anything like that, but 'being possessed' isn't officially part of the Bray Wyatt character like the guy I was responding to seemed to think.


Officially no. You're correct in saying that, but I think Bray is keeping his character's secret covered in shroud because at some point in the future it will be a huge revelation that will take his character's supernatural presence and credibility through the roof. I'm guessing it will be revealed when he eventually feuds with Taker. That way they are on the same supernatural playing field.



floyd2386 said:


> That promo where he referenced Samael was never aired therefore it's irrelevent. Nontheless Bray is delusional, he may claim to be possessed, it doesn't actually mean he (the character mind you) actually is.
> 
> Him being possessed would be silly. Him convincing everyone and himself that he is is logical.


It makes no difference whether it aired or not. Everything he says in his promos currently is ripped right from passages about Samael and what he stood for and wanted to accomplish. It's bang on in every way imaginable. 

There's nothing silly about it either, since exorcisms and possession in general are a hot topic these days in the media with the Vatican even going as far as to publicize that they are performing them again (it was once thought to be forbidden, or at least very taboo).

We're also living in a time where a walking 7ft tall zombie & demon are wrestling legends in the WWE and still wrestling. I think it's time for a possessed character and Bray is the next big supernatural force to join the pack. After him will be The Ascension (vampires), so obviously WWE isn't afraid to go back to mythical characters, which is a good thing imo. The more diversity the better.


----------



## WrestlinFan

You know it's a good character when people are arguing cannon. And the idea of a man being possessed by a demon and starting a cult is fucking awesome to me.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best

I've been loving the Wyatt family so far, and they've been my favorite stable since the SES. But... the fact that R-Truth come out after not appearing on TV for many months was too obvious of a setup. Though the beatdown was good, and that Bray Wyatt finisher thing looked devastating, I don't really like the way it was handled.


----------



## Bryan D.

I love when Bray Wyatt kisses the guy in the forehead and than BAAAM. But I'd love to see him dance with the guy like he did on NXT. I think that would be great and... weird.


----------



## Dyl

Phenomenal. The best thing the WWE has had in a long long time.

They will fuck it up, obviously, but for now we can enjoy the potential of something truly excellent in wrestling again.


----------



## Oxidamus

double post


----------



## Oxidamus

What will happen to the family after their inevitable break up? It will happen one day.

I want Harper to be found to be Sandow's long lost brother, and week by week Sandow can try to teach him how to be a respectable gentleman. Then they can be a tag team. :lol


----------



## RatedRviper

Is it just me,or does his finisher(the way he does it) could hurt like hell??


----------



## BHfeva

My dream storyline: Wyatt Family get John Cena, cena goes MIA for a few weeks, and comes back with a beard as heel cena


----------



## Kratosx23

Bryan D. said:


> I love when Bray Wyatt kisses the guy in the forehead and than BAAAM. But I'd love to see him dance with the guy like he did on NXT. I think that would be great and... weird.


I don't think that'll happen, his attacks haven't featured anything like that so far. Gotta protect Fandango's gimmick and have him be the only guy with dance moves even though he's a jobber.


----------



## Berbz

He's attacked one guy on the main show and that's R-Truth. 

Patience people, he'll do his little dance with people when he's in a match. He'll most probably shake their hand afterwards like he does as they are unconcious from his move.


----------



## Nostalgia

I'm just glad Bray was able to keep that finisher. When they gave that finisher to Fandango for a brief period I thought they had fucked up. 










Bray's version is much better and the kiss is a nice touch to his creepy character.


----------



## jarrelka

Oxitron said:


> What will happen to the family after their inevitable break up? It will happen one day.
> 
> I want Harper to be found to be Sandow's long lost brother, and week by week Sandow can try to teach him how to be a respectable gentleman. Then they can be a tag team. :lol


:lmao Comedy gold right there. Harper: Aaaaeeee (drowles all over himself)
Sandow: SILENCE!


----------



## BigRedMonster47

BHfeva said:


> My dream storyline: Wyatt Family get John Cena, cena goes MIA for a few weeks, and comes back with a beard as heel cena


Better yet the Wyatt Family attack Cena and he goes missing forever!


----------



## NO!

I know a lot of people want Kane to join the Wyatt family, but where do you guys think they should go with that? Where should this story line go? I've seen some users bring up Wyatt vs. Undertaker at Wrestlemania, but that's a long time from now. If Kane joins the Wyatts, who would they feud with? 

There might've been some suggestions already, but there are multiple threads on the Wyatts and there are too many pages to go through.


----------



## bboy

Seems like a knock off version of Hillbilly Jim


----------



## STP

bboy said:


> Seems like a knock off version of Hillbilly Jim


LOL Wow...


Has anybody pointed out that Wyatt blowing out the electric lantern is all about symbolism? I agree it would be great if he brought a real lantern out but for whatever reason they decided against it. I'm loving everything they have done so far and have been a huge fan since the Husky Harris days. Been great to see him grow and become one hell of an entertainer.


----------



## mkc931

STP said:


> LOL Wow...
> 
> 
> Has anybody pointed out that Wyatt blowing out the electric lantern is all about symbolism? I agree it would be great if he brought a real lantern out but for whatever reason they decided against it. I'm loving everything they have done so far and have been a huge fan since the Husky Harris days. Been great to see him grow and become one hell of an entertainer.


could it be possible that they are afraid fans will try to blow out a real lantern? I wouldnt put it past some people  especially kids who might actually learn to hate him. that would actually be pretty bad if the lantern went out and they were blind walking down the ramp.


----------



## Neil_totally

Lol at people saying 'I've been a fan since he was Husky Harris' to try and look like a bigger/longer/better/smarter fan.

No one was a fan of Husky Harris, there was literally nothing to be a fan off or even dislike. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## STP

Neil_totally said:


> Lol at people saying 'I've been a fan since he was Husky Harris' to try and look like a bigger/longer/better/smarter fan.
> 
> No one was a fan of Husky Harris, there was literally nothing to be a fan off or even dislike.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah because he was so horrible on NXT and couldn't find any fans. He was one of the more interesting components in that season and you could tell he wasn't total shit on the mic. Some of the guys I like early on make it some do not. I recall others being fans from early on as well but I'm sure that is forgotten.


----------



## Bryan D.

:mark:


----------



## Neil_totally

Never saw Husky Harris on NXT, only when he was on RAW and was super super bland and pointless. I know "it's not his fault etc", it's just funny because there was basically nothing there to be a fan of. Harris, McGillicutty, Ryan for example, were all completely interchangeable with zero character whatsoever, other than 'being someone who wrestles'. I get they all might have their good points, but they were hardly people you could get behind, which is why they all got sent back to NXT. 

I wasn't really trying to be harsh about anyone in particular, so sorry about that bit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

I'm just still not feeling this Wyatt family thing. I'm just kinda done as far as those type of stables go.


----------



## NO!

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> I'm just kinda done as far as those type of stables go.


When have you seen a stable like this before?


----------



## Mick Foley FTW

When I saw the trailer I knew I was going to love them. WWE should start rivalry between The Shield and The Wyatt Family at Survivor Series, would be awesome.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

NO! said:


> When have you seen a stable like this before?


It comes across to me, a casual WWE fan at this point, as a hill billy version of the Shield.

They do the same thing the Shield does, just attacks people. I know its in the early stages but its the same kind of build where they pick there spots to attack.

And with us already having Aces & Eights on TNA, aswell as the Shield on RAW, I'm just tired of power stables like this. And I'm not buying into the whole Hill Billy theme.


----------



## vault21

Anyone else bummed out that they've decided to recycle the Flatliner for the 163th time? There are few things that can make wrestler as over as a popular finisher. Flatliner is not one of them.

It doesn't even remotely fit Wyatt's physique, wrestling style or gimmick. The dancing motion and kissing on the forehead does give it a nice touch, but they could've added that to a number of moves.


----------



## Delbusto

Wyatt Family's tag match from the past NXT episode.


----------



## Punkholic

Curious to see what they have in store for the Waytt Family after that attack last week. It would be great if Kane joined them, in my opinion, but I think there's more chances of them actually feuding with him.


----------



## TheChrisatron

*If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*

Just wondering with Lane possibly joining the Wyatt Family.. do you think he'd get makeover to fit in with them more? Possibly overalls and new mask?
I think that'd be badass!


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*

*If Kane becomes a part of the Wyatt Family, his new mask should be this:*


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*

Lane is my favourite wrestler.


----------



## truk83

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*

I think he should go with what Rowan wears in terms of actual attire. However, I would give Kane a red "Jason Vorhees Mask" as opposed to the classic white "Jason Vorhees Mask". I would certainly mark out to see Kane with this mask on.


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*

It would be nice... but considering they kind of blew a potential huge return with new threads and decided to have him face Bryan I can see them sticking with his current attire.


----------



## World's Best

Harper and Rowan in tag team bout against Tons of Job? Harper's discus clothesline looks pretty nice. I wonder if Rowan will start using some kind of "finisher" maneuver? 

... Bray Wyatt in action at Summerslam against Kane?


----------



## deathslayer

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*

I would jump if wyatt made him wear his old mask back :mark:


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*

To be honest in my opinion I don't think this Storyline will see Kane join the Wyatt Family. It's pretty obvious Bray Wyatt is trying to get Kane to become the Monster he once was but this is leading to a match a Summerslam between the two according to various sources. Each promo Bray is doing, he keeps mentioning to come on home, maybe that's the hint of Kane going back to his older self? On Raw next week apparently Bray says he no longer sees the Devil's Favorite Demon in him. I think it's kinda obvious Bray is going to make Kane snap and go berserk.


----------



## TheChrisatron

truk83 said:


> I think he should go with what Rowan wears in terms of actual attire. However, I would give Kane a red "Jason Vorhees Mask" as opposed to the classic white "Jason Vorhees Mask". I would certainly mark out to see Kane with this mask on.


That would be so cool, I really don't like what Kane wears currently.. I don't like the red mask, my favourite was the 2003 masked Kane!


----------



## MrSmallPackage

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*

Whatever happened to Lenny Lane?


----------



## Arca9

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*

Hillbilly Jim 2.0, straw hat included.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*










Joking aside, I'd like to see Kane be a reluctant member of the faction, a reckless monster who is angry and frustrated, but is still used as a pawn by Wyatt to cause destruction.

Over time, Kane is still getting cheers due to him being the 'pushover' of the group, and he snaps and turns on the rest of them, leading up to a big match between Kane and Wyatt, or maybe even throw Taker into the match. This would happen around Survivor Series perhaps.


----------



## omaroo

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*

Doubt it as I cant see him turning heel and joining the Wyatt family.

It's gona seems like he is and then he attacks the Wyatt family and BANG we have a feud.


----------



## TheChrisatron

This Kane vs Wyatt story in my favourite right now


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nezty

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*



omaroo said:


> Doubt it as I cant see him turning heel and joining the Wyatt family.
> 
> It's gona seems like he is and then he attacks the Wyatt family and BANG we have a feud.



This sounds good, I really don't see why kane would join. They don't need him and he doesn't really need them.


----------



## Luchini

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*

That would've been cool if Daniel Bryan won the WWE championship at Summerslam and yes chants are going on with the crowd. Then the light lights turn off, this starts playing....






then "Old Attire" Kane came out, destroyed D-Bry, setting up a WWE championship feud with Kane putting D-Bry over at a future PPV.


----------



## BigEMartin

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*

Can't see Kane turning heel? Do you have any idea how many times hes done just that? lol


----------



## ABrown

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> *If Kane becomes a part of the Wyatt Family, his new mask should be this:*


The Big Red Ass?

:kobe7 don't know if that's gonna fly


----------



## all in all...

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*

what if he shows up looking like this?


----------



## KingJohn

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*

I wish his entrance mask was his main one, I really like the way it looks.


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*

Kane is totally underrated, the current audience just don't seem to treat him with the same respect that they do wrestlers like Y2J, for example.

But just like Y2J, Kane is playing the role of veteran who gets talent over. He's done it with The Shield, hell even Daniel Bryan benefited enormously from their partnership.

Kane just plays this role so well it doesn't even get noticed, unlike when Jericho does it and it gets shouted from the rooftops. Kane is going to put Wyatt over with the new audience so masterfully you won't even know he did it.

And YES! Old gear Kane who was actually intimidating


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*



wrestle_champion said:


> That would've been cool if Daniel Bryan won the WWE championship at Summerslam and yes chants are going on with the crowd. Then the light lights turn off, this starts playing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *then "Old Attire" Kane came out*, destroyed D-Bry, setting up a WWE championship feud with Kane putting D-Bry over at a future PPV.


Kane has incredible character evolution, why would you want to revert all the way back to the start? So you can live on a two week nostalgia high and then get bored and moan about how he no sells his opponents? Some of you need to stop living in the past... A thousand awesome things can be done with the Kane gimmick moving forward but some of you a concrete shoe'd in the past.


----------



## Balthazar impressa

Kane next to vince Vaughan, how is he seven foot?


----------



## TheChrisatron

Kane might be one of my all time favourites, I always preferred him to Undertaker.. 
I hope Kane gets something big before he retires, how much longer do you think Kane will be around for?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*



truk83 said:


> I think he should go with what Rowan wears in terms of actual attire. However, I would give Kane a red "Jason Vorhees Mask" as opposed to the classic white "Jason Vorhees Mask". I would certainly mark out to see Kane with this mask on.


Kane as Backwards Backwood Jason would be ace..


----------



## travistheboo

I would have loved it if Wyatt would've just let R Truth beat him down. If he played the martyr for his beliefs. If he just set there and smiled while getting beat down and then when it was all said and done just laugh about it. This is something wwe should do for sure.


----------



## Luchini

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*



Bl0ndie said:


> Kane has incredible character evolution, why would you want to revert all the way back to the start?* So you can live on a two week nostalgia high and then get bored and moan about how he no sells his opponents?* Some of you need to stop living in the past... A thousand awesome things can be done with the Kane gimmick moving forward but some of you a concrete shoe'd in the past.


You're generalizing the IWC as one entity as if everyone is a hardcore smark who cares about sells and whatnot. It doesn't matter anyways, I'm not on the creative, I'm not Kane, and I'm not anybody with power in the WWE so I can't make it happen. So I don't don't know why you seem angry as if I was. Just having some fun is all.


----------



## rybacker

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*

nah, he'll have the same gear but he's character will just become more monster/bad ass type


----------



## NO!

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*



Bl0ndie said:


> Kane has incredible character evolution, why would you want to revert all the way back to the start? So you can live on a two week nostalgia high and then get bored and moan about how he no sells his opponents? Some of you need to stop living in the past... A thousand awesome things can be done with the Kane gimmick moving forward but some of you a concrete shoe'd in the past.


I agree with you to an extent. Kane shouldn't necessarily go back to the way he was in the late 90's, but I sure as hell wouldn't mind seeing them explore his darker side a bit more. The comedy stuff ran its course for me. It was amusing for a while with Bryan, but when I see Kane on TV he just seems like a person who doesn't know who he is. One minute he's supposed to be deranged, but that gets dismissed immediately when he's hugging and being rational with others on the roster. How is it believable then when they're trying to tell us that he's a monster who's messed up in the head? It's absurd more than it is intimidating. 

So, to me, the evolution of Kane has been one big mess. They've been very inconsistent with him and have turned him from face to heel and vice versa more times than I can remember. 

I'd like to see him move towards a creepier direction, but with a unique spin on it. His costume can be a new design or something and there can be an actual reason behind the transformation.


----------



## bjnelson19705

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*



Daemon_Rising said:


> Lane is my favourite wrestler.


Yeah, Wane is the greatest. And smart too.


----------



## Finlay12

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*

I think Kane is just going to be used for wyatt family first fued and since he likes to help put over new talent I am sure Kane will help push them


----------



## Isotopes

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*

Not happening. He's fine as he is.


----------



## PhilThePain

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*

He should wear a lamb mask over his current mask like he used to do with that smithing helmet.


----------



## philip3831

If Kane joins the Wyatt family, this feud and their career potential will vanish quicker than they came.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*



TheChrisatron said:


> Just wondering with *Lane* possibly joining the Wyatt Family.. do you think he'd get makeover to fit in with them more? Possibly overalls and new mask?
> I think that'd be badass!


:lmao


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*

Hawaii shirt and his old mask would look awsome together


----------



## harlemheat

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*

as much as a few of us would like to see a creepier Kane return with new attire etc. I just dont see it happening, to much we reach for the best and get the short end. I want the same Kane but take in context what Bray is saying, "follow the buzzards,Kane." They took him out, if he wants revenge look up to the sky to find them. KANE v. Wyatt Fam.....i know its sucks and too soon.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*

*Firstly, he's not joining the Wyatts. And even if he does, he will carry on with the same attire. He didn't change his attire to green and black when he joined the DX back in the day, so I don't see why he would do it now. *


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*



NO! said:


> I agree with you to an extent. Kane shouldn't necessarily go back to the way he was in the late 90's, but I sure as hell wouldn't mind seeing them explore his darker side a bit more. The comedy stuff ran its course for me. It was amusing for a while with Bryan, but when I see Kane on TV he just seems like a person who doesn't know who he is. *One minute he's supposed to be deranged, but that gets dismissed immediately when he's hugging and being rational with others on the roster.* How is it believable then when they're trying to tell us that he's a monster who's messed up in the head? It's absurd more than it is intimidating.
> 
> *So, to me, the evolution of Kane has been one big mess.* They've been very inconsistent with him and have turned him from face to heel and vice versa more times than I can remember.
> 
> I'd like to see him move towards a creepier direction, but with a unique spin on it. His costume can be a new design or something and there can be an actual reason behind the transformation.


I find that a good thing personally... makes him come across even more crazy. One minute hugging... the next setting someone on fire. Its great. Sure he was once blowing an air trumpet with Santino... who the fucks gunna tell him not to!? This is Kane, Kane is a psycho. He does what he wants.

The comedies been done and it was nice and I agree, time to get back on Kane's darkside.


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*



wrestle_champion said:


> You're generalizing the IWC as one entity as if everyone is a hardcore smark who cares about sells and whatnot. It doesn't matter anyways, I'm not on the creative, I'm not Kane, and I'm not anybody with power in the WWE so I can't make it happen. So I don't don't know why you seem angry as if I was. Just having some fun is all.


Sorry bro, didnt mean to come across as angry... just... confused, I guess. The only time I'd want an original attire Kane back would be at one of those old school shows.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*



Bl0ndie said:


> The comedies been done and it was nice and I agree, time to get back on Kane's darkside.


I also really enjoyed Kane's run as a part of Team Hell No, it was great. It would have been funny to see both Bryan and Kane on top of the Ladder in the Money in the Bank All-Stars Ladder Match saying "I'm going to win the Money in the Bank Ladder Match!" 

Anyway joking aside I defiantly, defiantly think it's time for WWE to bring back the dark side in Kane.


----------



## Culebra75

Daemon_Rising said:


> Lane is my favourite wrestler.


HA!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BritishFist

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*

The monster Kane shouldn't join the Wyatts, #1 He's not in their family haha #2 Kane being a starting feud for Bray would be better!


----------



## Vyacheslav Grinko

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*

I think it would be cool if Kane came out as a surprise with the Wyatt Family after going missing for a few weeks, dressed like Harper/Rowan without a mask. The bald Kane look. It would add to the effect of him being "brainwashed" by the cult.


----------



## Zappers

Said it before. The "Wyatt Family" is not a smart move. They should have ONLY introduced Bray Wyatt and NOT the other 2 guys.

What is this gonna be like the late 90's?

Disciples of Apocalypse VS Los Boricuas VS Nation of Domination.

I DON'T need to see the Wyatt Family fight The Shield 6 thousand times, like I did those other 3 stables in the 90's.

No Thank You.


----------



## MidnightToker

*Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

The Kane and Wyatt Family stuff has really got my interest. I hope WWE doesn't screw this one up. Most seem to think that the Wyatts will drive him to be a monster again, no more funny business. 

What does everyone think? Where is WWE going with this, and/or where should they go with it?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

It seems like it's to drive him back into being a monster again. I don't care what it does for Kane as long as Wyatt goes over strong.


----------



## messi

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

They're just gonna tease it and not actually go through with it. Kane is too old and he has no credibility left in him.


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

I don't know, but since I sense Kane is about to be used as this lame excuse for a freak character's lap dog my WWE watching has ended.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

Well, tonight I feel like this crap is not advancing.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Hopefully Kane joining the Wyatts eventually. Kane has no direction anymore, him joining the Wyatts would fit him and it'll be something nice and fresh for him.


----------



## The Death Rattle

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

I believe more and more as each week unfolds that Kane is not joining the Wyatt Family. I was under the leaning that Wyatt was trying to awaken the old Kane, as a means to unleash him on the rest of the roster. Bray's motivation is not to annex Kane, it's to create chaos by letting another monster out.

After watching this week, I'm even more convinced. Listening to the words Wyatt spoke to Kane, I feel he is further goading Kane. By claiming he was not the devil's favorite demon, or even a demon at all, Wyatt is attacking the very reason Kane returned with the mask. Kane, in his own words, said he had become too human. The mask allowed him to reach back into his past and become what he viewed himself to be. Admittedly, Kane has become hopelessly lost in his original aim. Still, he is called a "monster" by everyone. Well, until now.

Wyatt is employing psychological warfare at the moment. With each promo his character's confidence is showing through, his work coming to fruition. Wyatt tempts and torments Kane because he believes himself to be a superior creature. He implied as much in the promo tonight. He laughed at the mere thought of the devil. That in itself speaks to the direction of this character.

Samael Rising.


----------



## Synax

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

I personally want this to be a slow build. Summerslam is far too soon to have a match between Bray and Kane. Don't really know how they're going to treat this storyline but I would want to see it striding on till Battleground or Hell in a Cell at the very least.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*



Hawkke said:


> I don't know, but since I sense Kane is about to be used as this lame excuse for a freak character's lap dog my WWE watching has ended.


How dare Vince have Kane put over young talent!!!!! fpalm


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*



Stad said:


> How dare Vince have Kane put over young talent!!!!! fpalm


There is a fine line between putting over young talent, which Kane goes far above and beyond the call of duty on, and playing outright patsy in a pathetic stable of hick stereotypes. There are plenty of others on the roster who could use the screen time playing Wyatt's lap dog, Kane does not need to be within 1000 miles of that.


Oh and I should have been more specific..

Just meant my watching ended until the story line was over.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

At first it had so much potential, but I really think Bray is just beating up Kane so he can talk about how he's a monster himself. 

Really really sad that creative doesn't care to do anything else with this plus the fact that it is kind of a meaningless thing to do both for Kane and Wyatt who like.. just debuted and all.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

I don't know where this storyline is headed, I just hope it involves an exorcism, Undertaker crucifying someone on a cross, a Buried Alive match, and Kane wearing overalls.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Zappers said:


> Said it before. The "Wyatt Family" is not a smart move. They should have ONLY introduced Bray Wyatt and NOT the other 2 guys.
> 
> What is this gonna be like the late 90's?
> 
> Disciples of Apocalypse VS Los Boricuas VS Nation of Domination.
> 
> I DON'T need to see the Wyatt Family fight The Shield 6 thousand times, like I did those other 3 stables in the 90's.
> 
> No Thank You.


Totally agree.

With the Shield, Aces and Eights, and the Mainevent Mafia, we already have enough stables. I'm just not interested in them at all really.

And tonight they have gone from uninteresting to downright annoying, like almost AJ Lee annoying, in fact I found them more annoying tonight than AJ Lee.

Just not feeling it with these guys at all.


----------



## joeycalz

Brother None said:


> Anyone else bummed out that they've decided to recycle the Flatliner for the 163th time? There are few things that can make wrestler as over as a popular finisher. Flatliner is not one of them.
> 
> It doesn't even remotely fit Wyatt's physique, wrestling style or gimmick. The dancing motion and kissing on the forehead does give it a nice touch, but they could've added that to a number of moves.


Completely disagree. The move, the kiss and the mannerisms (rolling his eyes) as Wyatt does it is so perfect. Other worldly.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

The generic beatdown every week is getting boring. They should kidnap someone.


----------



## floyd2386

Neil_totally said:


> Lol at people saying 'I've been a fan since he was Husky Harris' to try and look like a bigger/longer/better/smarter fan.
> 
> No one was a fan of Husky Harris, there was literally nothing to be a fan off or even dislike.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


BULLSHIT. He showed plenty of potential back on NXT, people were just to blindly focused on his look to notice. I saw potential in him, but I saw potential for him to become a badass babyface kind of character like Austin. Speaking of Austin, him and JR saw potential in him too back then.

On another note, I really miss his running senton finisher as Husky, it had a really old school finisher feel to it and the way he executed it was tremendous (unlike Tensai's sloppy backflop.)


----------



## EdgeHead103

Bray Wyatt has done an awesome job on the mic as well...love the work so far from the trio.


----------



## ApexPredHardyFan

Been extremely impressed by the Wyatt family! I love Bray Wyatt's promos, he is amazing on the mic. I think his finisher is good with the whole kiss and rolling his eyes thing, it adds to it. I'm ready to see a finisher from one of the other two. The other night I think they won their tag match with a splash. If that ends up being one of them's finisher that will be terrible. Luke Harper and Eric Rowan both impress me with how massive they are, so I think a more powerful finisher of some kind would be was more suitable than a splash. I could understand a splash if they were fat but when your just tall its not a good finisher unless its off the top rope or something. I'm ready to see a match on RAW for Bray.


----------



## Rawbar

Last night on RAW, The Wyatt Family once again attacked Kane. NOW.... here's what I would love to see happen(won't happen though, Vince is to scared to let it happen..anyway)The Wyatt Family has once again knocked Kane out, and they begin to leave the arena.. Suddenly, Kane jumps up and pile drives a knuckle sand which into Sheep Head, breaking the guys jaw(yayyy!!)he next tackles the other tall goon with a bread, and pile drives his head into the canvas, leaving only his torso sticking out. *Then,* he goes after Bray Wyatt.. who, being no fool , runs away.. into the arms of The Undertaker, The Great Kahli, and The Big Show...who are all grinning.. and we see Bray 'gulp' and then go to fade out.... YES !!!!! YES !!!! YES!!!!


----------



## Zappers

EdgeHead103 said:


> Bray Wyatt has done an awesome job on the mic as well...love the work so far from the trio.


Exactly. That's why they need to drop the other 2 guys.


----------



## Bryan D.

Bray Wyatt is great on the mic but damn, Luke Harper is impressive in the ring.


----------



## Zappers

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline:

Thousands & thousands of yawning fans.


----------



## Jacare

Wyatt is so believable in his character. Compared to someone like Fandango who has a gimmick that just feels tacked on


----------



## Beatles123

"He might be listening!"

SAMAEL, THANOS!!! :mark:


----------



## THANOS

Beatles123 said:


> "He might be listening!"
> 
> SAMAEL, THANOS!!! :mark:


Yeah man it really does seems that way, doesn't it. Repped. :mark: I'm so glad the way this is playing out !


----------



## SerapisLiber

Anyone else notice the Wyatt's missed the _*LIVE*_ RAW last week, but made the following Smackdown and this week's _*taped*_ RAW, and lo & behold, we finally hear them getting more heat than pops.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Hopefully Kane joining the Wyatts eventually. Kane has no direction anymore, him joining the Wyatts would fit him and it'll be something nice and fresh for him.


I agree with you, it would defiantly make sense for Kane to join the Wyatt's but I have a feeling this Storyline is about Bray trying to turn Kane back into a Monster. If you saw Raw last night Bray talked about how Kane is no longer the Devil's Favorite Demon and even Brad Maddox said that Kane can prove he's still a Monster in his match with Daniel Bryan.

Don't know where this is heading but it better see Kane go back to a Monster.


----------



## TheRock316

Kane is gonna get raped by bray wyatt and the other two goons will be holding him down.

Maybe taker returns? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

Id love to see Kane join the Wyatt and be the monster again, he could be their "leatherface" so to speak


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*



birthday_massacre said:


> Id love to see Kane join the Wyatt and be the monster again, he could be their "leatherface" so to speak


Yeah that would be cool, some are saying Kane would have to change his attire but he doesn't even have to do that. Remember back in 1997/98 when Kane joined DX he kept his normal ring gear so it could be the same with his current storyline with the Wyatt's

Just an idea.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

If you remember Wyatts first promo on raw (his debut) it's all about Kane. Just think about it. 

"there aint no thing as a hero" why are you trying to be a face, playing to the crowd.."you think you need somebody to pat you on the back" Daniel Bryan..

"the man who made you is a liar" Paul Bearer..

"your own flesh and blood turned his back on you" The Undertaker..

Wyatt was talking to Kane the whole time seemingly having him join the Wyatts or have Kane be a monster again.


----------



## floyd2386

Beatles123 said:


> "He might be listening!"
> 
> SAMAEL, THANOS!!! :mark:


He said "because you never know who might be listening." I'm still not in the least bit convinced that Bray's words are anything but mind games. If he were a demon, why would he go from telling Kane to come hometo telling Kane he's no demon, it really doesn't make any sense.


----------



## NO!

floyd2386 said:


> He said "because you never know who might be listening." I'm still not in the least bit convinced that Bray's words are anything but mind games. If he were a demon, why would he go from telling Kane to come hometo telling Kane he's no demon, it really doesn't make any sense.


The whole point it's supposed to get across is that the guy is so deranged that he actually believes himself to be a demon.


----------



## floyd2386

NO! said:


> The whole point it's supposed to get across is that the guy is so deranged that he actually believes himself to be a demon.


That's the debate, actually being a demon vs believing/claiming he is a demon. THANOS's theory is that he is indeed a demon.


----------



## Rawbar

To quote Barney Fife; "He's a *nut!*"


----------



## NO!

floyd2386 said:


> That's the debate, actually being a demon vs believing/claiming he is a demon. THANOS's theory is that he is indeed a demon.


Well, that's a little silly to me...


----------



## The Enforcer

I think people are looking into that promo where Wyatt mentions Samael way too much. It was never supposed to be seen (apparently) so it's silly to think that it's tied into his current character. As cool as it is, it has about as much validity as that all girls version of the Shield.

My guess is that this is going to turn out to be Wyatt being so insane that he actually thinks he is/wants to be possessed. Seems like he took Kane claiming to be a demon pretty personally and that tells me he's trying to protect his own lie. Even though possessions and exorcisms are becoming pretty big in pop culture/movies I still don't see WWE going down that road in 2013.


----------



## Delbusto




----------



## WWFECWWCW94

Why cant we get segments in various dark locations like the Ministry in 1999. Don't you guys miss the days when there were segments that occurred in various locations like the parking lot, bar,etc.


----------



## Stad

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> *With the Shield, Aces and Eights, and the Mainevent Mafia, we already have enough stables.* I'm just not interested in them at all really.
> 
> And tonight they have gone from uninteresting to downright annoying, like almost AJ Lee annoying, in fact I found them more annoying tonight than AJ Lee.
> 
> Just not feeling it with these guys at all.


lol? what do the TNA stables have to do with the WWE ones?? I could care less what TNA does since i don't watch that trash but WWE could use even more stables IMO.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Stad said:


> lol? what do the TNA stables have to do with the WWE ones?? I could care less what TNA does since i don't watch that trash but WWE could use even more stables IMO.


The irony of a WWE fan calling TNA trash is off the charts.

See I'm a pro wrestling fan, I watch both shows (though I'm questioning if WWE is really even pro wrestling anymore) and as a pro wrestling fan I'm just burnt out as far as stables go.

Add in the fact this group isn't relateable at all. I'm just not feeling it with this guys, i just don't see whats so great about them. They aren't entertaining to me, or really intriguing, they just do the generic beatdown, there isn't some awesome kickass cool factor, they are just a bunch of hill billies. The endgame to this is just a midcard act IMO.


----------



## x78

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> See I'm a pro wrestling fan, I watch both shows


I watch both shows too. WWE and NXT.


----------



## floyd2386

NO! said:


> Well, that's a little silly to me...


That's what I kinda said, but it seems a lot of people agree with him, especially now that he mentioned Samael on Twitter. I guess that's a testament to his cult leader like character's persuasion.


----------



## THANOS

Here's a little more coal to throw on the fire for you guys .

Tweets created on 30/07/2013.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> The irony of a WWE fan calling TNA trash is off the charts.
> 
> See I'm a pro wrestling fan, I watch both shows (though I'm questioning if WWE is really even pro wrestling anymore) and as a pro wrestling fan I'm just burnt out as far as stables go.
> 
> Add in the fact this group isn't relateable at all. I'm just not feeling it with this guys, i just don't see whats so great about them. They aren't entertaining to me, or really intriguing, they just do the generic beatdown, there isn't some awesome kickass cool factor, they are just a bunch of hill billies. The endgame to this is just a midcard act IMO.


Stables in WWE have been few and far between in the last few years, and id like to see more and bigger stables actually...TNA maybe a little more, but hardly enough to be burnt out, but to each their own I guess. Stables are responsible for many top guys and can be good TV if done right.


----------



## joeycalz

I think a great idea would be have to have a segment backstage next week where Bray is talking to a bunch of people sitting around and giving a sermon, if you will. Would be creepy as f***.


----------



## seanycomedy

I want to confirm. I sent a Twitter to Bray yesterday simply stating "Samael?" He replied samael. THEN, about an hour later, he posted asking his followers "What do you know of Samael?"

If you want to know something, ask the man himself. Didn't take much to get this out of him.


----------



## registereduser

Apologies if this has been posted but the thread is so long. I think the possession angle seems legit. Here is a promo he did in FCW where at the 1:30 mark he sings time is on my side which if anyone has seen the movie Fallen the possessed sing that song in the film.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD3-dWA-JG4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeuRAWSJGFY

Edit: I realize that the debate seems to be whether he thinks he is possessed or actually is. So maybe the info above doesn't help much lol but Ill leave it there anyways.


----------



## Stad

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> The irony of a WWE fan calling TNA trash is off the charts.
> 
> See I'm a pro wrestling fan, I watch both shows (though I'm questioning if WWE is really even pro wrestling anymore) and as a pro wrestling fan I'm just burnt out as far as stables go.
> 
> Add in the fact this group isn't relateable at all. *I'm just not feeling it with this guys, i just don't see whats so great about them. They aren't entertaining to me, or really intriguing*, they just do the generic beatdown, there isn't some awesome kickass cool factor, they are just a bunch of hill billies. The endgame to this is just a midcard act IMO.


Shitty, bro. Maybe give it more than 4 weeks. I sure as hell know i'm enjoying this stable, listening to one of the top 5 mic workers in the business today cut creative and interesting promos week in and week out is a breath of fresh air, add on top 2 big crazy son of a bitches beating the shit out of people every week. I'm enjoying the Kane storyline but that's just me, a lot of people around here seem to agree as well. 

Bray is a future World Champ, that's where the endgame is.


----------



## THANOS

seanycomedy said:


> I want to confirm. I sent a Twitter to Bray yesterday simply stating "Samael?" He replied samael. THEN, about an hour later, he posted asking his followers "What do you know of Samael?"
> 
> If you want to know something, ask the man himself. Didn't take much to get this out of him.


That was you!? Thanks dude for doing that, I tried getting his attention my mentioning it before but to no response . I'm happy you got him to confirm it for me because now my theory is validated .



registereduser said:


> Apologies if this has been posted but the thread is so long. I think the possession angle seems legit. Here is a promo he did in FCW where at the 1:30 mark he sings time is on my side which if anyone has seen the movie Fallen the possessed sing that song in the film.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD3-dWA-JG4
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeuRAWSJGFY
> 
> Edit: I realize that the debate seems to be whether he thinks he is possessed or actually is. So maybe the info above doesn't help much lol but Ill leave it there anyways.


Yeah the Fallen is a sick movie and the best part of it is when john goodman does is at the end! :lol All of the characters that sing, "Timeeee is on my side" are possessed by the demon Azazel who is the ultimate torturer in hell. It's pretty damn interesting.


----------



## MidnightToker

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Wyatt was talking to Kane the whole time seemingly having him join the Wyatts or have Kane be a monster again.


Let's hope so. No more funny Kane. I want Kane to scare the shit out of the kids that WWE seems to be pandering to all the time


----------



## bjnelson19705




----------



## henrymark

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*



Hawkke said:


> There is a fine line between putting over young talent, which Kane goes far above and beyond the call of duty on, and playing outright patsy in a pathetic stable of hick stereotypes. There are plenty of others on the roster who could use the screen time playing Wyatt's lap dog, Kane does not need to be within 1000 miles of that.
> 
> 
> Oh and I should have been more specific..
> 
> Just meant my watching ended until the story line was over.


So much this. Kane has put countless people over, even jobbed to Bryan AGAIN last Monday (which was pointless, Bryan is over already) a win over him doesn't mean anything anymore he has no credibility. Kane is just about the only guy that should be more of a backstage politician he is too damn selfless.


----------



## WWEUniverse

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

kane forgives the wyatts, the wyatts are like okay, and they separate


----------



## Jacare

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*



messi said:


> They're just gonna tease it and not actually go through with it. Kane is too old and he has no credibility left in him.


Kane is one of those guys that will always have credibility.


----------



## neolunar

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

Maybe Brothers of Destruction vs Wyatts down the line. It'd be great to see Taker do a program with them. I see the Family as a _spiritual successor_ to Ministy of Darkness. I don't think they had a stable this dark and twisted since '99. Maybe Undertaker can pass the torch in that sense.


----------



## kazoo

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

I'd love for Kane to come back in his debut outfit and just be Kane
no more of this comedy bit ffs he is suppose to be a monster scarred
The Wyatt family is interesting but Kane is a Legend and if he does
come back in the debut outfit fans would mark out and forget the DB
comedy stuff and oh yea team back up with The Undertaker in this feud.


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*



Deptford said:


> At first it had so much potential, but I really think Bray is just beating up Kane so he can talk about how he's a monster himself.
> 
> Really really sad that creative doesn't care to do anything else with this plus the fact that it is kind of a meaningless thing to do both for Kane and Wyatt who like.. just debuted and all.


This is what worries me after watching Raw this week. Fingers crossed it isn't the case as this could potentially give Kane and the Wyatts something to do for a good few months considering how deep you can go with it.


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

I'm hoping he's just turning Kane back into a monster just to create chaos and to "bring down the machine." If so, it'd be badass if he targeted Brodus Clay next and brings on The Fall Of Humanity.


----------



## BRITLAND

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

Have a match at Summerslam
NoDQ Match at Battleground
Match inside Hell in a Cell
Buried Alive Match at Survivor Series were Kane will lose & take time off

I can dream


----------



## FlemmingLemming

I watched NXT earlier this week, and The Wyatt Family closed out their time there. I thought it was a cool segment so I put the video on YouTube.


----------



## Flash Funk

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

kane and bray hug it out


----------



## cobblepot456

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

When Vince mentioned "spontaneous combustion", did anyone else think Kane might get involved with the Bryan and Cena match at Summerslam?


----------



## tducey

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

Monster Kane? Yes. The WWE can go far with this storyline, hope they don't screw it up.


----------



## DevilsFavouriteDem

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

All I can say is that if they do go down the "Kane is a monster again" alley they'd better do a convincing job of booking it.

Even though everyone was clamoring for Kane to come back with a mask when he eventually did it meant nothing because of how underwhelming his subsequent booking was.

Anyhow - this feud is more about Bray Wyatt and it's a win-win situation for me being a fan of both characters.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*



Hawkke said:


> There is a fine line between putting over young talent, which Kane goes far above and beyond the call of duty on, and playing outright patsy in a pathetic stable of hick stereotypes. There are plenty of others on the roster who could use the screen time playing Wyatt's lap dog, Kane does not need to be within 1000 miles of that.
> 
> 
> Oh and I should have been more specific..
> 
> Just meant my watching ended until the story line was over.


Hmmmmm, how would Heyman handle this post..Ahh I got it :heyman3

There are only two types of people who hate on Bray Wyatt. There are losers who believe that he's nothing more than a fat hick cult leader with no talent, and there are fools who don't understand his gimmick?

So which are you Hawkke? Are you a *loser* or a *fool*?

:heyman4


----------



## cobblepot456

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*



DevilsFavouriteDem said:


> All I can say is that if they do go down the "Kane is a monster again" alley they'd better do a convincing job of booking it.
> 
> Even though everyone was clamoring for Kane to come back with a mask when he eventually did it meant nothing because of how underwhelming his subsequent booking was.



This, the whole Embrace the Hate storyline could have been booked so much better. Instead Kane jobs to Cena, looking weak for a so-called monster. Cena smiles and carries on as normal, basically no selling the entire feud while Zack Ryder gets buried.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

They should reveal that Wyatt is Kane and Katie Vick's son.


----------



## ryback23

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

add ryback to the feud


----------



## Tape Tianlei

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

Kane should join the Wyatts.


----------



## SerapisLiber

Nimbus said:


> *HOW ORIGINAL.*



The *who*?















Exactly.

:wyatt


----------



## SerapisLiber

FlemmingLemming said:


> I watched NXT earlier this week, and The Wyatt Family closed out their time there. I thought it was a cool segment so I put the video on YouTube.


Thanks for doing that. We don't pick up NXT in my area. And :[email protected] pop. Convinces me all the more that the alleged heat seen on these pre-taped RAWS recently was piped in.

And LMAO @ 2:03, the crowd swaying to the music. I love everything about this gimick.


----------



## x78

SerapisLiber said:


> Thanks for doing that. We don't pick up NXT in my area. And :[email protected] pop. Convinces me all the more that the alleged heat seen on these pre-taped RAWS recently was piped in.


Nah, any major stars get pops on NXT. The Shield and Cesaro for example get huge pops. The crowd probably weren't expecting to see the Wyatts, and they're legends on NXT hence the goodbye and face promo.


----------



## World's Best

FlemmingLemming said:


> I watched NXT earlier this week, and The Wyatt Family closed out their time there. I thought it was a cool segment so I put the video on YouTube.


Awesome segment.


----------



## ZachS22

FlemmingLemming said:


> I watched NXT earlier this week, and The Wyatt Family closed out their time there. I thought it was a cool segment so I put the video on YouTube.


Wow that was a very face-like promo hmm


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jamal.

x78 said:


> Nah, any major stars get pops on NXT. The Shield and Cesaro for example get huge pops. The crowd probably weren't expecting to see the Wyatts, and they're legends on NXT hence the goodbye and face promo.


Sheamus didn't get a huge pop when he made an appearance lol.


----------



## #Mark

That's the best promo they've ever cut. He had such control over the crowd, every time he spoke they stopped chanting. Also love the "time on my side" ending.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

x78 said:


> Nah, any major stars get pops on NXT. The Shield and Cesaro for example get huge pops. The crowd probably weren't expecting to see the Wyatts, and they're legends on NXT hence the goodbye and face promo.


That's not true. Guys from the main roster get better reactions than the NXT roster, but they don't sound like that. The Shield and Cesaro were on this episode, the reaction the crowd gave them sounded nothing like that.


----------



## x78

FlemmingLemming said:


> That's not true. Guys from the main roster get better reactions than the NXT roster, but they don't sound like that. The Shield and Cesaro were on this episode, the reaction the crowd gave them sounded nothing like that.


Shield got a similar pop when they returned the first time to attack Graves. 

The Wyatt Family have been the top stars on NXT for months, it's no surprise they got a good pop.


> Sheamus didn't get a huge pop when he made an appearance lol.


:balo2


----------



## KakeRock

BobEric said:


> They will be dancing with Tons of Funk in 2 months time


:lol :lmao Now that`s hilarious!


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

Here's a tribute vid I made a while back. 






That NXT segment was epic. Like someone mentioned, its leaning towards a face promo. lol @ the thought of wyatts dancing with tons of funk. Can't wait to see what they do on Monday.

Also, anyone think it's time for Shield vs. Wyatt soon.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Bray Wyatt's "craziness" is too forced.*

I noticed this in his promos. It seems like all he speaks is gibberish and people mistake that for good mic skills. 

The IWC always had a random facisination with these type of characters. Jake Roberts, Sean O' Haire, Waylon Mercy and now Bray Wyatt. I'm more interested in Brodie Lee personally, He plays his part well. But as for Wyatt's gimmick... it just think its too forced. The sheep mask is just laughable and Wyatt's mannerisms look like hes trying too hard. I guess I've just never been a fan of these "crazy psychological" characters. I feel that wrestling doesn't do them right. 

Red rep away...


----------



## Phantomdreamer

*Re: Bray Wyatt's "craziness" is too forced.*

I wont red rep you but I don't agree with your opinion at all, Bray Wyatt plays his character to absolute perfection and is already one of the best mic workers in the company. I like his delivery and I like the aura that surrounds his character. You're welcome to think that though, I wont red rep you for it but I think you will be in the minority on here who has this particular viewpoint.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Bray Wyatt's "craziness" is too forced.*

I'm glad I'm not the only one. His entire persona is incredibly forced. His speaking, his tone, his words, his actions and especially his mannerisms.

Compare him to another superstar who relies on their speaking to show their character - Sandow. Sandow actually talks very fluently and has a believability to him.

He's really, really overrated and doesn't belong on the roster right now - not only because he's overrated, but because he cannot be utilised correctly with The Shield being there.


----------



## TheFightingFowl

*Re: Bray Wyatt's "craziness" is too forced.*

woah woah woah I could understand dismissing Wyatt because the IWC liking that kind of character not because of his actual ability (only because you haven't seen much of him, I think you're very much wrong)
but then to say Jake Roberts wasn't a good talker and relied on ravings etc? that's sacrilege man, if you don't like Jake Roberts promos then you can't be a fan of promos in general because Jake's one of the top 5 speakers of all time


----------



## WWE

*Re: Bray Wyatt's "craziness" is too forced.*

I for one don't like the way he talks... Don't know why.. Sounds forced and whatever. 

But then again.. He's an heel and has a stable so of course 95% of us will like him..


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Bray Wyatt's "craziness" is too forced.*

LOL, you turned on him already. I knew it. I'm in stitches.


----------



## eldoon

*Re: Bray Wyatt's "craziness" is too forced.*

He cannot even play the character properly , there a times when he should be crazy but he isnt and times when he should not be crazy but he is , mostly now on tv he smiles or a laughs but he puts them in the wrong place .

He also exaggerates the wrong things in his promos and this has been happening with him since NXT days example where he talks about killing his dad on a boat with fire - he exaggerated the word Boat , no sells the fire or his dads death and then has trouble using the lighter - he then stares badly off camera instead of at the lighter.


----------



## TheeJayBee

*Re: Bray Wyatt's "craziness" is too forced.*

Wouldn't red rep you for simply not agreeing with your opinion, but instead I'll try and contribute to so meaningful discussion:

I don't think it's too forced, not at all. However, I don't think his character is the classic extension of your real-life persona that people say is the best way to go in the professional wrestling business because it then feels natural and, well, real. But to me, it is clear to see he has gone above and beyond to make this gimmick his own and make himself stand out within it. His mannerisms and the presence he gives off are very impressive, in my opinion. Sometimes I have to ask myself if the guy is really mental, but then I remember that he was good ol' Husky Harris not so long ago which seemed much closer to what he's really like. Wyatt has clearly worked hard to make the gimmick work, in my opinion, and at the moment I'm finding his mic work impeccable. Another thing I love about him that I hope we get to see soon on the main roster is the speed at which he moves for a chubbier guy. It creates an interesting dichotomy when he charges at somebody in the ring and then slows it down to a more brooding, methodical approach. He's been very entertaining thus far on the main roster after providing the goods in NXT for a long time, too.

Of course, he needs to be a bit more refined and perhaps improve the timing of some of the things he does and says in his promos, but he will become more experienced in time. Many probably forget he is only 26, which is fairly young for a superstar on the main roster these days.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

He talks like a preacher at church lol but I think that's the point.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sgt Lampshade

*Re: Bray Wyatt's "craziness" is too forced.*

The only thing that seems forced to me is his laughter. 

Everything else about the guy is perfect.


----------



## x78

*Re: Bray Wyatt's "craziness" is too forced.*

I'm guessing you are only familiar with his work from the main roster? I agree that his promos have been kind of all over the place, but he's trying to get his character across to a mostly unintelligent audience, and it's clear that his promos ATM are directed specifically at Kane.






Watch that and tell me that Wyatt isn't a good talker and doesn't play his character to perfection.


----------



## MrWalsh

*Re: Bray Wyatt's "craziness" is too forced.*

maybe its just me but his whole over the top inflictions on his promos really make him a chore to watch. He's an interesting character without all the BS double talk and fake laughing


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Bray Wyatt's "craziness" is too forced.*

Nah I think he is great
The way talks... the way he looks.. the way he smiles.. its just perfect


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Bray Wyatt's "craziness" is too forced.*



x78 said:


> I'm guessing you are only familiar with his work from the main roster? I agree that his promos have been kind of all over the place, but he's trying to get his character across to a mostly unintelligent audience, and it's clear that his promos ATM are directed specifically at Kane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch that and tell me that Wyatt isn't a good talker and doesn't play his character to perfection.


This is fucking incredible.


----------



## Luchini

*Re: Bray Wyatt's "craziness" is too forced.*

I didn't want to admit this as I find them interesting, but I think it's true somewhat.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker

*Re: Bray Wyatt's "craziness" is too forced.*

His entire gimmick is forced. I seriously can't get behind it.

*inb4 someone brings up that my signature contains an extension of his theme; it was a request*


----------



## Robb Stark

*Re: Bray Wyatt's "craziness" is too forced.*

Nah, he comes close to going over the top but I think he's nailed it. He's struck the perfect balance. Which is good because if someone less talented was given such a gimmick it could go horribly wrong.


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: Bray Wyatt's "craziness" is too forced.*

and of course the hate comes in now that hes made it to raw.Im sorry but compared to the current roster this man's mic skill is great after enduring promos from the likes of cena etc calling bray wyatt forced is quite laughable.He has a great gimmick,look etc he brings somthing new and interesting and thats the most important thing for me


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Bray Wyatt's "craziness" is too forced.*

LOL gtfo OP.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: Bray Wyatt's "craziness" is too forced.*

I've seen him both in NXT and on the main roster and I agree, his character is unique but at the same time feels and looks incredibly forced, as are his promos, from his delivery to his mannerisms to his pretty much everything. It's comparable to some of Dean Ambrose's stuff as in crazy gibberish =/= good promo skills.

I don't dislike him but I really cannot see why some people are going as crazy as they are over him, his in-ring work is nothing spectacular and his mic skills are nowhere near as good as some make them out to be.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Bray Wyatt's "craziness" is too forced.*

Why would i red rep you just because you have different opinion?


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: Bray Wyatt's "craziness" is too forced.*

Love everything about him but his laugh. How many people could pull off a gimmick like this? He needs to be over the top to an extent, look at what his fucking gimmick is. He toes the line perfectly.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Bray Wyatt's "craziness" is too forced.*



SoupBro said:


> Why would i red rep you just because you have different opinion?


You didn't know that disagreement is the leading cause of red reps? It affects nine out of ten users weekly.



Coyotex said:


> and of course the hate comes in now that hes made it to raw.Im sorry but compared to the current roster this man's mic skill is great after enduring promos from the likes of cena etc calling bray wyatt forced is quite laughable.He has a great gimmick,look etc he brings somthing new and interesting and thats the most important thing for me


Maybe people don't watch NXT? You'd be surprised at how many people actually do. It's a minimum.

Also it wouldn't be surprising if he acted differently considering NXT had like 100 people in the crowd at most and they're regulars whereas WWE has... what, 8,000_ minimum_?


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: Bray Wyatt's "craziness" is too forced.*



Oxitron said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one. His entire persona is incredibly forced. His speaking, his tone, his words, his actions and especially his mannerisms.
> 
> Compare him to another superstar who relies on their speaking to show their character - Sandow. Sandow actually talks very fluently and has a believability to him.
> 
> He's really, really overrated and doesn't belong on the roster right now - not only because he's overrated, but because he cannot be utilised correctly with The Shield being there.


Exactly this.

I don't think Wyatt sucks or anything, I just don't understand the fascination with him.


----------



## Luchini

*Re: Bray Wyatt's "craziness" is too forced.*



SoupBro said:


> Why would i red rep you just because you have different opinion?


Because THAT'S WHAT SMARKS DO!!!! :henry1


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Bray Wyatt's "craziness" is too forced.*

*I disagree OP. I know people like this and he's playing the character perfectly. *


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Bray Wyatt's "craziness" is too forced.*

The gimmick isn't supposed to be about forced craziness. He's not crazy in the sense of, say, Looney Tunes where they're bouncing off of walls and stuff. He's more like Hitler crazy. Here's a very articulate and manipulative man who has rallied people under his personal beliefs. He fully believes everything that he's saying, but anyone on the outside looking in can see that his beliefs and motives are that of a madman. Yet his natural charisma has followers flock to him. The whole point of the character is that he's supposed to be off beat and odd, yet somehow charming. Watch Cape Fear, and the Max Cady character Bray is based off of. He's the same. Hell, look at any other cult leader. Say, Charles Manson. They march to a different beat.

The way its portrayed, I actually believe that Bray Wyatt is a real guy. I don't look at it as Windham Rotunda playing Bray Wyatt, which is a problem I have with a lot of the roster. John Cena doesn't play a character, he plays himself. Fandango isn't a character, its Johnny Curtis dancing and pretending to be another person. Windham Rotunda makes me feel that this Bray Wyatt person is Bray Wyatt.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Bray Wyatt's "craziness" is too forced.*



Gandhi said:


> Exactly this.
> 
> I don't think Wyatt sucks or anything, I just don't understand the fascination with him.


Because he's a unique character (and look) with a unique promo style that's part of a unique stable and unique gimmick?

This is an era where the WWE is on cruise control, for the most part. They rarely flesh out characters or try to be creative, its just par for the course. Cody Rhodes is a good example of this. He's talented, yes, but he's been given nothing except the bag thing which was years ago. So now, they're taking the time to develop new, refreshing and interesting characters. That's a blessing. Let's also not forget that in this age, the emphasis is on ring work, not so much mic skills. Seeing a guy who is a heavyweight on the stick, who can right out of the gate be up there with guys like Punk, Sandow and whatnot (I'm not saying he's at their level quite yet, but the potential is absolutely there) is exciting due to its promise.

Its like asking why people like Daniel Bryan. Everyone will say he's likable and a great wrestler, which stands out today because not many guys are likable, and he's head and shoulders above most in the wrestler department. Well, same with Bray, but for different reasons.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

What idiots wouldn't want to see a match between 2 of the hottest forces

The newly introduced wyatt family

and the sheild


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Bray Wyatt's "craziness" is too forced.*



KO Bossy said:


> Because he's a unique character (and look) with a unique promo style that's part of a unique stable and unique gimmick?


That's very, very debatable. All important factions in the WWE end up doing the same thing - dominating. Whether it be for a short time, a long time, the mid card or the main event, it's all they do.

His promo style may be unique but in the eyes of some it's very unnatural. Personally I'm happy to see a unique character, I always am, and I welcome it, but personally it looks like he tries a bit too hard in his promos, and it doesn't suit it really.

Like I said, comparing him to someone like Sandow really shows how incredibly good Sandow is and how overrated Wyatt is... at least the way I view it anyway. Sandow owns his character, he's played it for so long. Wyatt... not so much.

Again it's all opinionated, it just comes down to if you like him or not, and why or why not. I do like the idea of him, but so far the hype basically made me think he'd be more than he is.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Bray Wyatt's "craziness" is too forced.*



King Bebe said:


> I noticed this in his promos. It seems like all he speaks is gibberish and people mistake that for good mic skills.
> 
> The IWC always had a random facisination with these type of characters. Jake Roberts, Sean O' Haire, Waylon Mercy and now Bray Wyatt. I'm more interested in Brodie Lee personally, He plays his part well. But as for Wyatt's gimmick... it just think its too forced. The sheep mask is just laughable and Wyatt's mannerisms look like hes trying too hard. I guess I've just never been a fan of these "crazy psychological" characters. I feel that wrestling doesn't do them right.
> 
> Red rep away...


Excuse me but how did Jake Roberts speak gibberish? He used some big words but that's it. Warrior's promos are gibberish.


----------



## 2K JAY

I like Jake Roberts. I just name dropped him cause they have similar promo styles. Only Roberts made sense and Wyatt seems to go off talking about cliche super villain-esque crap.


----------



## KO Bossy

King Bebe said:


> I like Jake Roberts. I just name dropped him cause they have similar promo styles. Only Roberts made sense and *Wyatt seems to go off talking about cliche super villain-esque crap.*


Would you care to elaborate on why you think this is? With examples.

A cliche super villain talks about stuff like...taking control, destroying anyone who gets in their way, talking about how bad and dangerous they are...Wyatt doesn't do any of that. He talks about how the world around people is a lie, and that despite how fake the illusions of life are, he's a dependable constant that will help people see the truth. What is that truth? We're not really sure, yet. It seems to be hinted that the truth is Wyatt's own way of thinking.

This is how cult leaders operate. They prey on people, basically. They're master manipulators who can target people they know they can control, and use their personal charm and charisma to twist people's thinking and lure them to believe in what the cult leader believes. Manson did that exact thing. He fully believed in Helter Skelter-the apocalypse would erupt from a race war between blacks and whites. Thus, he assembled a group of people (his family) together who he could easily control. Manson believed this war was inevitable, and he and his followers tried to precipitate it putting out a music album that would subtly trigger the war. It didn't work because there were problems getting the album made, and so Manson then set the family out to kill specifically targeted people (Sharon Tate, Leno and Rosemary LaBianca, etc) as his alternate way of triggering the race war.

Eventually we're going to be told what Bray's motives are. Is he trying to seize control of the WWE by building up a large faction of followers? Or is there something else? You keep saying he's cliche, but he isn't in any way...


----------



## Shockmaster2010

I'm puzzled by the comparisons between Bray Wyatt and Damian Sandow. One is a psychotic and/or demonically possessed southern white evangelical cult leader and the other is doing the whole condescending, blue-blood, mimic intelligentsia thing. It's apples and tugboats.

"Naw, man. Naw. They've shown you mediocrity. They've taught you to accept mediocrity; to expect and embrace mediocrity. Well, Bray Wyatt is not here to bring you mediocrity. Hahaaha. Open your eyes. A new day is dawning. It's bright. Yeah man, mighty bright. Scarabs and beatles, they scatter when the light hits 'em. They'll scatter, too, now. They can't take the light. But we can. Don't believe 'em when they say we can't. It is said they'll know you by the company you keep. Well, the Eater of Worlds, Bray Wyatt, is here to keep you company. And we're here in the light. Hahahaha."

versus

"Silence! A gentleman is speaking. I have whipped the Wyatt family's curs back to their kennel and now intend to take their masters to task. I don't expect you to gather, from that, a single one of my thirty-six stratagems. Sigh, I can feel the comprehension sinking from your frontal lobes already. Get thee to wikipedia, Ophelia. We'll wait. Yes, indeed, thirty-six stratagems. You understand now? Well, give yourself a rousing golf clap. Sigh. Marco Polo, dictating fiction from a Genoese prison, dealt with less obsfuscation than I."


----------



## Oxidamus

Shockmaster2010 said:


> I'm puzzled by the comparisons between Bray Wyatt and Damian Sandow. One is a psychotic and/or demonically possessed southern white evangelical cult leader and the other is doing the whole condescending, blue-blood, mimic intelligentsia thing. It's apples and tugboats.


They both use their promos to get over. They rely on their character and how they show that character to the fans. Sandow is a natural. Wyatt isn't really.


----------



## Apex Predator

I think Bray Wyatt's doing a good job.Fans will always point out flaws..is natural. And so is tweaks and progression. Follow the buzzards...


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Wyatt is okay but not as great as some on here think. Love his theme and finisher, but the whole possessed gimmick is something I would have only liked as a kid. Hopefully he evolves from that and eventually portrays a more realistic character. He can't be the possessed hippie guy forever, might get a good six months out of it if he's lucky.


----------



## Jacare

Wyatt is probably the best character in WWE right now


----------



## Delbusto

From NXT


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: Bray Wyatt's "craziness" is too forced.*

Agree to some extent... but like I said, I've been watching this stuff on NXT for about a year now, so I've become used to seeing it, and now Wyatt is just "there" as far as I'm concerned. I could understand someone who hadn't already seen him on NXT, going crazy over his character and thinking he's some sort of revelation - but that's not the case with me. That being said, I didn't find his character overly-interesting, to begin with.



SoupBro said:


> Why would i red rep you just because you have different opinion?


Go ask Medo that question.


----------



## x78

Slowhand said:


> Wyatt is okay but not as great as some on here think. Love his theme and finisher, but the whole possessed gimmick is something I would have only liked as a kid. Hopefully he evolves from that and eventually portrays a more realistic character. He can't be the possessed hippie guy forever, might get a good six months out of it if he's lucky.


He isn't 'possessed', that's something a poster on this forum made up.


----------



## SerapisLiber

*Re: Bray Wyatt's "craziness" is too forced.*



x78 said:


>


Damn, bell to bell, that was only a 26 second match. Literally. And Rowan can really get some air for a big man!


----------



## SerapisLiber

You know, WWE really should start selling those sheep masks at events. Also, I'd love to buy a "Follow the Buzzards" shirt. I think these guys could really move some merchandise.


----------



## Dyl

Wyatt is, quite simply, the most interesting character and most talented talker to enter the WWE in recent memory. He is genuinely phenomenal.


----------



## godgers12

SerapisLiber said:


> You know, WWE really should start selling those sheep masks at events. Also, I'd love to buy a "Follow the Buzzards" shirt. I think these guys could really move some merchandise.


I have no doubt they will, I bought my two kids the masks from a store in Austin for the show a couple weeks ago and they were the only two with them. But everyone was asking if we bought them at the show because they wanted to get them. Was awesome when they decided the Wyatt family wouldn't be there that night, lol.


----------



## truk83

They better do something, and this Kane story better unfold at some point otherwise this will be a stale trio like The Shield. I don't know that it makes any sense to have another heel stable, made up of three people, and all they do is attack the face. Yes, Wyatt is talented on the mic, but what is he really fucking saying? There is a difference between a great story teller, and a rambling man. Right now Bray is somewhere in between the two. I hope the creative staff really has put some thought into all of this because this can go sour really fast.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

Dyl said:


> Wyatt is, quite simply, the most interesting character and most talented talker to enter the WWE in recent memory. He is genuinely phenomenal.


Dean Ambrose? Or do you have short term memory?


----------



## Creme De La Creme

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> Dean Ambrose? Or do you have short term memory?


I'm more interested in Wyatt than I am in Ambrose, personally. Ambrose is good too, though.


----------



## Marrakesh

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> Dean Ambrose? Or do you have short term memory?


Oh shut the fuck up about Ambrose. No one is denying his phenomenal potential but he has done absolutely fuck all of merit since being called up to the main roster. (Not his Fault)

As a unit However, The Shield have been excellent. Ambrose has had next to no individual promo time and to the average viewer who doesn't read internet forums he is not on another level to either Rollins or Reigns because they don't have a clue about his work in the indies or developmental. 

Bray Wyatt is something fresh, he is the stand out member and leader of his group unlike Ambrose and his Promos and delivery (Another weak point for Ambrose) have been superb. To the average viewer at home Bray Wyatt has been a huge breath of fresh air and his talent will not have gone unnoticed. Stop dick riding Ambrose until he actually does something interesting.


----------



## Buzzard.

I sure hope Vince doesn't fuck up with these guys, as they have the best gimmick in WWE right now IMO


----------



## Stad

truk83 said:


> They better do something, and this Kane story better unfold at some point otherwise this will be a stale trio like The Shield. I don't know that it makes any sense to have another heel stable, made up of three people, and all they do is attack the face. *Yes, Wyatt is talented on the mic, but what is he really fucking saying? There is a difference between a great story teller, and a rambling man. Right now Bray is somewhere in between the two*. I hope the creative staff really has put some thought into all of this because this can go sour really fast.


Use your brain and it will make sense.


----------



## MidnightToker

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

Inferno match at Summerslam!


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

YEAH, YEAH, YEAH, YEAH, YEAH.

:wyatt


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

Kane will end up joining the Wyatt's, it might not be after SummerSlam. The feud might continue for a while, by the end of the feud I'm expecting Kane will be in the Wyatt Family.


----------



## jarrett178

*Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

Maybe it's me but Bray Wyatt does not seem so hot. His gimmick is so recycled. It's just a PG mix up of attitude era Kane, Paul Bearer, Undertaker, and Mandkind.

Bray Wyatt bores me. I've seen it before.


----------



## Kincaid

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

How is he anything like any of those guys? I mean, maybe Mankind's physique but even that's a stretch.

He's impressive because of his total commitment to his character, including the fact that it doesn't suddenly vanish when the match starts.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

I like his impressive mic skills, and the way he's pulling off his gimmick, he only has what's given to him. It's not for everybody, and his transformation from Husky Harris to Bray Wyatt has been awesome.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

He's not that good in the ring.


----------



## TheeJayBee

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

His charisma is exceptional. Everything from his mic work to his mannerisms is great and I think he will surprise a few people in his first main roster singles match under this character.


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

His gimmick is more like CM Punk during his Straight Edge Society days. A cult leader character that has total control over his follows. It's a great gimmick and Bray's pulling it off very nicely.


----------



## BeautifulDisaster

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

I'm not that into Bray Wyatt myself and I'm a longtime WWE fan. His look and his in ring ability are not good at all. His mic skills and charisma are ok/pretty good, but they don't make him as good as his fans on here make it. He's not that good.


----------



## Bryan D.

> Bray Wyatt ‏@WWEBrayWyatt 2m
> Burn, Burn, Burn
> 
> The
> 
> #RINGofFIRE
> 
> #RAW


My body is ready.

:wyatt


----------



## ddoucette214

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

I wonder if they'll ever admit that Bray Wyatt is Husky Harris. With the storyline being that when Randy Orton punted him back in 2011 he totally lost his mind or something


----------



## jarrett178

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*



Kincaid said:


> How is he anything like any of those guys? I mean, maybe Mankind's physique but even that's a stretch.
> 
> He's impressive because of his total commitment to his character, including the fact that it doesn't suddenly vanish when the match starts.


How many times is the Kane "embrace the hate" storyline giong to be done?


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*



Kincaid said:


> How is he anything like any of those guys? I mean, maybe Mankind's physique but even that's a stretch.
> 
> He's impressive because of his total commitment to his character, including the fact that it doesn't suddenly vanish when the match starts.


He is committed, but I know what the OP is talking about. Aside from the character, there is no storyline, he's not doing anything yet. 

He's just jumping people like the shield is. It's not new. 

I think something's coming though. I don't think they're gonna do the shield 2.0. Maybe they'll try to recruit Kane, turn him back into a monster or something like that.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*



jarrett178 said:


> How many times is the Kane "embrace the hate" storyline giong to be done?


It can be done again if it's good. Anything can be done if it's entertaining. Repetition isn't a good thing, I agree, unless it's really cool. There's an exception to every rule. 

Plus I liked it when it was done with Cena, wish Kane won that feud.


----------



## WWE

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

He's a heel with a beard.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

He's good but I wouldn't call him impressive.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

Some people probably like him because he has an actual gimmick, which is rare in the WWE nowadays. Just because it is "recycled" doesn't mean it is bad. Most people have recycled gimmicks.

The dude is good on the mic and puts effort into his promos as well. It's hard for me to remember that it is Husky Harris, which is a good thing.


----------



## NO!

All Wyatt is saying is that Kane being a monster is merely a fabrication. He's telling everyone that Kane is a phony and that Wyatt himself is the real deal. It really isn't hard to understand at all.


----------



## rbhayek

I cannot wait for the Inferno match!!!!


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

He's got a great gimmick, and he plays it to perfection. He's one of the top mic workers in the WWE right now.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

I think the fact he was husky harris first, just a sloppy looking guy, is what intrigues people. He went from nothing, at least I was never impressed by him, to doing a unique gimmick very originally and well. His gimmick is relatively interesting and he can deliver his lines very articulately. So, people like to root for him because they want him to succeed so badly; almost as if he's an underdog with his a really lucky shot we're all rooting for.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

The two goons who's names I can't be bothered to remember looked rather sloppy in the ring against Tons of Funk


----------



## IWCLOL

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

He says big words.


----------



## squeelbitch

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

i think bigger and better things will become of bray, he kinda feels like a throwback to the era that had characters like goldust and mankind.

i liked his reaction to kane's pyro going off by just laughing on his knees instead acting all scared like other heels would


----------



## Mikestarko

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*



Cycloneon said:


> He's a heel with a beard.


Yes because Curtis Axel.


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*



Kincaid said:


> commitment


First post nailed it.


----------



## mezomi

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*



checkcola said:


> The two goons who's names I can't be bothered to remember looked rather sloppy in the ring against Tons of Funk


I agree. They did look sloppy only because they were supposed to look sloppy. It's part of their gimmick.

Well, The Wayyts are going to become more interesting after tonight. I mean, Wayyt vs Kane in a Inferno Match. YES!


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

I'm not a hard core fan lol, but I'm kinda trying to see what people love in this guy. I mean the promo's are definitely interesting, but it doesn't seem like he'll get to do much in the PG era, he never really says what he's talking about lol. I get it, he's supposed to be some sort of cult leader, but it's not going to translate well if he's never able to say it - at least for casual fans, which *is* important. I've heard he's got some skills in the ring, not sure if it's true, but will be interesting to see how this guy plays out. Not gonna judge anything too early here.


----------



## Robb Stark

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

Here, we see a budding contrarian in its natural habitat. Notice how it goes completely against the popular opinion whilst seeking some form of attention at the same time. This one is still growing.


----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

His chiseled physique and Hollywood good looks duh.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*



ddoucette214 said:


> I wonder if they'll ever admit that Bray Wyatt is Husky Harris. With the storyline being that when Randy Orton punted him back in 2011 he totally lost his mind or something


Oh shit, thats actually a smart transition but its best to keep Husy Harris in the dark. really theres no need to bring it up. thats logical though


----------



## dddsssccc

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

I think he's going to be really good. He has a unique look and is good on the mic. His gimmick is much more like Waylon Mercy than Taker, Mankind etc. Waylon Mercy never really got over big with that gimmick though. The gimmick always had potential but you need the right guy for the role. I think Wyatt is that guy.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

I wonder how the Inferno Match between Bray and Kane is going to play out at Summerslam?


----------



## Ariels

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*



BigRedMonster47 said:


> I wonder how the Inferno Match between Bray and Kane is going to play out at Summerslam?


I'm wondering the same thing. It kind of sucks that Bray's first match will be a gimmick match. Not only a gimmick match, but a freaking inferno match lol. I think that the rivalry will continue past SummerSlam and end up involving The Undertaker either as an ally of Kane against The Wyatt Family, or as an enemy against Kane who has joined up with The Wyatt Family. But, I think if Kane joins the group it will be for the common goal of wanting to end The Undertaker once and for all rather than being brainwashed or wanting to join permanently.


----------



## joeycalz

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

I don't know if this is even remotely possible, or could be done, but I'd have Kane beat Wyatt at Summerslam in the Inferno Match and directly afterward, have Wyatt completely no-sell the fact that he was just put on fire (Yeah, absurd, I know). Have him laugh at Kane and have the "family" so to speak come up into the ring and have Wyatt preaching something at Kane saying something along the lines of:

"You have fun inflicting pain, but what you fail to realize is what I keep telling you. That when you are the truth, you can feel no pain." (Something like that, that's just off the top of my head.) Also, have Wyatt say some more things about the demon, yada yada and have him ask Kane (on fire, suspend your disbelief here, people) to "follow the buzzards." That would pretty much freak everybody the f*** out and get him to ridiculous levels of "WTF" overness, which is seemingly what they're going for, anyway.


----------



## Y2Joe

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

Storyline-wise, Bray Wyatt is possessed by a demon. That's what Wyatt was referring to when he said that Kane shouldn't say things like he's the devil's favorite demon, because he doesn't know who might be listening. I believe there's an NXT promo backing that up.

My prediction? Kane will join the Wyatt Family, which will prompt Undertaker to return.


----------



## BeautifulDisaster

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*



Mister Hands said:


> First post nailed it.


I hate this excuse to push Bray. He is committed to his character, just like the Usos, Heath Slater, Fandango, and countless others. Why not push them to the moon also?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

He's very dedicated to his character, but of course WWE is on a very slow pace with him. One can only imagine what happens when the Kane story line is done, the feud could be much better, but WWE only puts most work into the WWE title picture. Bray's place on the roster is midcard, and that's not a bad thing, it's just that with WWE these days, midcard doesn't exist, so we all forget people's place on the roster and just want them to head right to the ME.


----------



## Jacare

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

Has a cool gimmick and plays it very well.


----------



## Bowlen

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

He's going to job for Kofi Kingston on Superstars in a few months. WWE losing interest in their pet projects is pretty similar to TNA making dissappointing "huge announcements".


----------



## donlesnar

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

his mic work is great and the gimmick is refreshing from the others we have


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

He has NAILED his character to a fucking tee.

He knows how to work the crowd too, Husky Harris chants? Changes his promo ever so slightly to force the crowd to stop. I haven't been this excited for a character in a long time. He's a cult leader that has traits and mannerisms related to Max Cady from Cape Fear and he is as has been said so committed to his character, he has a long awesome back story too. 

It's the little things he does that make him so likeable, yesterday on Raw, Kane's pyro goes off he kneels down and embraces it. The kiss before hitting his finisher. It's these things that elevate him over other gimmicks of today.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

Those are four completely different characters. How is he like any of them?


----------



## TheMizfitWF

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

The most impressive thing about him so far is his speed & stamina for a guy his size & the fact he used to be Husky Harris. Seriously, that's it. On the mic, before anyone says anything, he is a sure fire 10/10, a 9 if you want to nitpick. But he isn't as impressive in the ring, which drags down such a compelling characters. Luke Harper > Bray Wyatt


----------



## DaCoolPlant

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

His gimmick and how he plays his character, and his epic mic skills. :wyatt


----------



## SerapisLiber

godgers12 said:


> I have no doubt they will, I bought my two kids the masks from a store in Austin for the show a couple weeks ago and they were the only two with them. But everyone was asking if we bought them at the show because they wanted to get them. Was awesome when they decided the Wyatt family wouldn't be there that night, lol.


Too bad. Anyway, thanks Don tony & Kevin Castle for tuning me into to this-

http://shop.wwe.com/Wyatt-Family-Sheep-Mask/W05608,default,pd.html


----------



## Quasar

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

He developed his own gimmick and turned it into one of the best things in WWE today. His mic skills are excellent, his mannerisms are amazing and his wrestling ability while not CM Punk or Daniel Bryan level, is nothing to look down at.

If WWE goes right with him, he'll be a future world champion. They just need to figure out what to do after the feud with Kane.


----------



## VRsick

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

Makes me sad to see kane have a feud with hillbilly deluxe husky harris. What a fucking nothing.


----------



## WWE

Mikestarko said:


> Yes because Curtis Axel.


Mmk.. 

He's a heel.. 
With a beard.. 

... With a stable!, that's it! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jarrett178

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

Bray Wyatt does not have epic, amazing mike skills. They are better than average but they are not good like you guys say.


----------



## The BoogeyMan

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

First of all, very few people here are saying "What he's done on Raw is AMAZING". If people are rating his ability, it's because of what he's done on NXT, they've seen him work, operate and be natural and you can't say that doesn't count. It's like getting fired on your second day of work. Yeah you haven't done shit THERE but you have a CV with 30 years of work saying you can do this shit. You have to give them a chance to work.

Bray does what very few people in Wrestling do, and that's wrestle AS his character. Most guys cut a promo with an accent or a hatred and then get in the ring and go back to carbon copy guy #5. They get into a fucking blood feud and then start a match with a lock-up, they stop showing their actual personality as soon as the ring bell goes and that's a huge flaw. Bray is his character 24/7 and that's a valuable assett. 




jarrett178 said:


> Maybe it's me but Bray Wyatt does not seem so hot. His gimmick is so recycled. It's just a PG mix up of attitude era Kane, Paul Bearer, Undertaker, and Mandkind.


No, it's really not. The closest thing it's compared to actually is CM Punk when he did the Straight Edge Society.

You've compared him to those other guys but Bray doesn't have supernatural powers, isn't dead, can't throw lightening or fire, isn't a monster. He's a cult leader. He lives in a swamp, dresses in a down-played way, has his own view on society and how it should be formed. The "Family" aren't his actual brothers, they're guys indoctrinated by what he's said and bought into him as their Saviour. 

Most of all though, you need to give the kid a chance. In the history of Pro Wrestling, there has been less than a handful of guys who have proven themselves AMAZING in their first month of main roster work. People aren't saying "look at him now", they're saying "after looking at his old stuff, just wait and see what this guy is capable of".


----------



## all in all...

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*



ddoucette214 said:


> I wonder if they'll ever admit that Bray Wyatt is Husky Harris. With the storyline being that when Randy Orton punted him back in 2011 he totally lost his mind or something


If they do (which would be great, a long term explanation for such an over the top gimmick would make it even more intriguing) they should just not mention the name, like they did with Albert/Tensai. "He used to work in WWE a few years ago, until Orton punted the brain out of his head." 



mezomi said:


> I agree. They did look sloppy only because they were supposed to look sloppy. It's part of their gimmick.


Which if actually done on purpose would be brilliant. The all controling cult member, who manipulates his witless and talentless goons to the extent where he has absolute control over them and they would just attack anybody they are told, in an utterly primitve way, regardless of their own training, abilieties, concerns for their own safety, absolute dominance and control from Wyatt. The sloppy gorilla punches remind me a bit of Ambrose when he snaps, it has a kind of "fuck that, I don't care anymore, destroy everything" ferocity and aesthetics, that fit really well to the characters


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

Come on, what is so impressive about him? He's fucking awesome. He's easily one of the best mic workers in this company right now and his gimmick/character is unique, interesting and intriguing. He's also a pretty decent in-ring worker. Check out his match with Jericho on NXT. Solid stuff, really. And of course, he has his awesome family.


----------



## Spirit Soul

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

I like his character, but don't really care for him.


He's pretty overrated, really.


----------



## Deadman8

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*



Eulonzo said:


> He's not that good in the ring.


So what if he's not that good. Undertaker wasn't that good either in his early WWF tenure. 
Give Bray Wyatt time (and by time I mean a few years) to develop and maybe we'll have a future Hall of Famer in our TV sets.


----------



## Berkajr

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*



TheeJayBee said:


> His charisma is exceptional. Everything from his mic work to his mannerisms is great and I think he will surprise a few people in his first main roster singles match under this character.


Amen to that



Bryan D. said:


> Come on, what is so impressive about him? He's fucking awesome. He's easily one of the best mic workers in this company right now and his gimmick/character is unique, interesting and intriguing. He's also a pretty decent in-ring worker. Check out his match with Jericho on NXT. Solid stuff, really. And of course, he has his awesome family.


Yeah I agree. Ussually I am pretty anti the typical IWC fans. I'm a Warrior-guy, and like John Cena to a certain degree. 

I totally like Husky Harris new gimmick, and his dedication to it. Also, I think he is charismatic, and are good on the mic.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

MANDKIND... that's all there needs to be said of this guys' credibility...


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

His mic skills are uncanny. IMO, he's the best mic worker they have. You can tell he loves what he does because he obviously put a ton of work into his new gimmick.


----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

As far as comparisons go he's more like Kevin Sullivan if anything. The guys only 26 and he has this amazing character, great mic skills, and as far as in ring goes he's not bad for a bigger guy.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

He's only popular cause he represents all the fat members of the IWC. And he does that psychological crazy gimmick that everyone wets themselves over. 

Its nothing new, He's a CM Punk and Waylon Mercy hybrid that spouts off rubbish in his promos. His mannerisms and fake laugh is too forced. The guy simply tries too hard. And I wouldn't be surprised if they became the new Godwinns.


----------



## Berkajr

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*



King Bebe said:


> He's only popular cause he represents all the fat members of the IWC. And he does that psychological crazy gimmick that everyone wets themselves over.
> 
> Its nothing new, He's a CM Punk and Waylon Mercy hybrid that spouts off rubbish in his promos. His mannerisms and fake laugh is too forced. The guy simply tries too hard. And I wouldn't be surprised if they became the new Godwinns.


I don't agree,it does not seem forced. AND I AM NOT FAT DAMMIT


----------



## Beatles123

RING OF FIIIIIIIIIIRE!


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*



King Bebe said:


> He's only popular cause he represents all the fat members of the IWC. And he does that psychological crazy gimmick that everyone wets themselves over.
> 
> Its nothing new, He's a CM Punk and Waylon Mercy hybrid that spouts off rubbish in his promos. His mannerisms and fake laugh is too forced. The guy simply tries too hard. And I wouldn't be surprised if they became the new Godwinns.


Yeah we know. Bryan is DA GOD and the rest sucks.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

He's got a great gimmick and he plays it well, but personally I think the gimmick is soo good it hides his limitations.

As a Nexus member he was more forgettable than David Otunga.


----------



## World's Best

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*



jarrett178 said:


> Maybe it's me but Bray Wyatt does not seem so hot. His gimmick is so recycled. It's just a PG mix up of attitude era Kane, Paul Bearer, Undertaker, and Mandkind.
> 
> Bray Wyatt bores me. I've seen it before.


That's the same thing I've been saying about overrated Ambroze. What about him is so impressive? Tries too hard on the mic, mechanical and wooden in the ring, only really does punches and kicks, although a good seller with funny facial expressions. Maybe it woulda worked in Ruthless Aggression, or Attitude, but not today.


----------



## H Dazzlerfan

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

Great timing on the mic and facial expressions - very into his character - says his lines without hesitation / seems to live and breathe his character. The contents of his promos have been good too. With WWE's PG audience though - I wonder if the contents of some of his promos are lost on the audience. 

I guess one either likes or dislikes the gimmick - I think it is brilliant - certainly going a little further than the SES in terms of creepiness and overall presentation.
I can see him being a main event talent for years to come just based on ability to talk. Worth looking at some of his FCW/NXT work for other promos - how can this not be awesome:






In summary - the ability of Wyatt is what makes the gimmick special - you could give him any gimmick, and he would make it stand out.


----------



## World's Best

This promo is absolutely excellent. And I think it's actually the best one Bray has done so far. Gives me goosebumps when he flicks that lighter.


----------



## tducey

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

The way he pulls off the gimmick has been remarkable. I think this guy's going to be a building block for the WWE for the next decade.


----------



## Bryan D.

World's Best said:


> This promo is absolutely excellent. And I think it's actually the best one Bray has done so far. Gives me goosebumps when he flicks that lighter.


That's a pretty good promo but his last one on NXT is gold and his best so far.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Not only did bray have a good promo last night, but Kane did as well. It's been a solid build up IMO.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

NO! said:


> All Wyatt is saying is that Kane being a monster is merely a fabrication. He's telling everyone that Kane is a phony and that Wyatt himself is the real deal. It really isn't hard to understand at all.


Why would anyone take his word for it? Kane's been around for 16 years, Wyatt only 3 weeks.


----------



## Bryan D.

This guy is amazing.


----------



## THANOS

Bryan D. said:


> This guy is amazing.


I love when he does that :mark:. It's a true homage to the exorcist, and just further proves my theory.


----------



## THANOS

Slowhand said:


> Why would anyone take his word for it? Kane's been around for 16 years, Wyatt only 3 weeks.


But dude, why does that even matter? Wyatt is the new monster trying to claim the landscape as his own, and he's took out a number of people with help from his followers to try and justify his claim. Wyatt believes Kane isn't a true demon because Wyatt himself is an ACTUAL demon and can see right through Kane's words. That is the whole point of the feud. Wyatt's character is possessed by the Prince of Demons, the Archangel Samael (I don't think anyone can doubt that now with all the proof we have) and he knows kane is not a real demon but instead of just going through him, he has use for him. He wants to bring home the monster to his family, and aim him to do his bidding.

Look at it this way. It's as if Hades, in Greek Mythology, is trying to reign in Cerburus so he can be his hell dog guardian. Bray Wyatt wants to tame the monster like he tamed Luke Harper and Erick Rowen. This way Wyatt has more pawns to help him eat the world easier.


----------



## Beatles123

Notice Wyatt wasn't even intimidated by Kane. Even did his own pose in the flames! :mark:


----------



## Dark Church

They need to stop having the video where he lights a lantern. He then comes out with an electric lanten and it screws it all up. It really bugs the crap out of me.


----------



## THANOS

Beatles123 said:


> Notice Wyatt wasn't even intimidated by Kane. Even did his own pose in the flames! :mark:


Yeah man, I think it's because Wyatt's character is used the firey depths of Hell and sees it as his comfort zone. Kane calling for an Inferno match shows that he truly doesn't know just what Bray Wyatt actually is. He thinks he's some crazed cult leader and will dispose of him in his comfort zone, but in kayfabe reality, the fire is where Bray Wyatt's inner demon was born in, and Kane has no clue what's coming. He's essentially playing right into Wyatt's hand and that's why Wyatt was so happy. That and he's obviously psychotic :lol.



Dark Church said:


> They need to stop having the video where he lights a lantern. He then comes out with an electric lanten and it screws it all up. It really bugs the crap out of me.


I agree completely! I'm sure they can get some kind of permit and just let him enter with an actual oil lantern.


----------



## Dyl

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> Dean Ambrose? Or do you have short term memory?


Bray Wyatt is superior to Dean Ambrose.

I like Ambrose, and the shield as a whole, but Bray and the family are the real fucking deal right now, they are the money.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*



H Dazzlerfan said:


> Great timing on the mic and facial expressions - very into his character - says his lines without hesitation / seems to live and breathe his character. The contents of his promos have been good too. With WWE's PG audience though - I wonder if the contents of some of his promos are lost on the audience.
> 
> I guess one either likes or dislikes the gimmick - I think it is brilliant - certainly going a little further than the SES in terms of creepiness and overall presentation.
> I can see him being a main event talent for years to come just based on ability to talk. Worth looking at some of his FCW/NXT work for other promos - how can this not be awesome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In summary - the ability of Wyatt is what makes the gimmick special - you could give him any gimmick, and he would make it stand out.


That song was just too forced. The way he even stretches his hands out is forced. And the whole "I killed my daddy in a boat" stories is so stupid because we all know he's IRS and he's still alive.


----------



## Ph3n0m

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

He's impressive because he's actually portraying a character convincingly in a time where young new guys get saddled with regular plain ol' personalities like Michael McGillicutty. The character has potential and is interesting and it's down to his portrayal.

They still have to go somewhere relevant with the storyline though and progress it via this Kane angle - but that's upto the writers to keep the content hot - Bray's done all he can between the awesome vignettes and the appearances he's made thus far.

And I do not see the "rehashed mixture" correlation between ANY of those guys?


----------



## The BoogeyMan

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

Anyone who says "I don't care what he did in NXT", you need to realise something. If I've studied WWII in school and I meet somebody who's a historian who's studied it for 20 years, I'm out of my depth. The same way that anyone who's seen him week after week after week on NXT _has more right_ to talk about Bray and is more of an authority on it than you are.

Sure, you might say everyone's opinion is equal but dude, people who've followed him for a long time know what he's capable of. We've seen it happen elsewhere, a lot of people haven't. It's not a "holier than thou" mentality or "being an indy mark", it's fucking legit seeing more evidence than you.

Whatever though, opinions are opinions and some just can't be changed.


King Bebe said:


> That song was just too forced. The way he even stretches his hands out is forced.


This was his first ever promo as being Bray Wyatt. He's grown to be much more natural, but you obviously don't like him anyway if you're basing that off one promo.


> And the whole "I killed my daddy in a boat" stories is so stupid because we all know he's IRS and he's still alive.


Well done for knowing wrestling is fake.


----------



## KingLobos

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

He is nothing like Mankind

Nothing like the Undertaker

I do see similarities between Paul Bearer though in delivery, and cryptic type promos.


----------



## N2mjusschillin

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*

i don't see the big deal either....with him or ambrose.....like at all.....you would think they are the next stone cold and mankind with the way kids on here talk about them....with that being said.....i say give em a fucking chance for fucks sake


----------



## Quasar

As much as I like Bray Wyatt, it would be amazing to get some background to his story and find out why he became who he is. Him being a lunatic (which he obviously is) is just the tip of the iceberg for this guy.

Other than that, if creative does right by him we may very well have a successor, of sorts, to the Undertaker.


----------



## Chrome

I love how he just laughed at Kane's "ring of fire" challenged. Dude is playing the crazy part real well.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*



King Bebe said:


> He's only popular cause he represents all the fat members of the IWC. And he does that psychological crazy gimmick that everyone wets themselves over.
> 
> Its nothing new, He's a CM Punk and Waylon Mercy hybrid that spouts off rubbish in his promos. His mannerisms and fake laugh is too forced. The guy simply tries too hard. And I wouldn't be surprised if they became the new Godwinns.


lol...this guy. 

'Simply tries too hard' 

That is such a bullshit cop out. At least he _tries_, and judging by how rapidly he has progressed since his debut in FCW in 2012, it's obviously working. Yeah, how dare someone actually bring some character to this company. How dare they actually try and bring something different to the table instead of glaring into the camera with all the enthusiasm of a stoned college drop out muttering 'I will beat you for the title blah blah blah'. 

People said the same thing about Dean Ambrose and now they're saying the same thing about Bray Wyatt. They're portraying characters for fuck sake.


----------



## Dyl

*Re: Hardcore IWC members: What is it about Bray Wyatt that is so impressive???*



King Bebe said:


> And the whole "I killed my daddy in a boat" stories is so stupid because we all know he's IRS and he's still alive.


:clap

Aren't you a clever one, seeing as you're such a foutain of knowledge, is the Undertaker really dead? I have never been sure?


----------



## crazybeats

I don't know why the IWC are all excited about this supposed Inferno match. That would never work. Neither wear ring attire that could catch fire, the only thing would be their boots and that would just be silly. THe only thing that would be decent is if they just had a regular match surrounded by the fire and when it's over it's over. There's not a lot else they can do.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I'm just baffled as to why they haven't let Bray Wyatt wrestle a match on Raw yet. If he makes his in-ring debut at a PPV then that's just bullshit really. Let alone an Inferno Match, and we all know how entertaining they can be...

I just hope that the 'ring of fire' comment was just because of the flames erupting around the ring straight afterwards. At least I HOPE that's what it was referring to.


----------



## NO!

Slowhand said:


> Why would anyone take his word for it? Kane's been around for 16 years, Wyatt only 3 weeks.


----------



## #Mark

King Bebe said:


> That song was just too forced. The way he even stretches his hands out is forced. And the whole "I killed my daddy in a boat" stories is so stupid because we all know he's IRS and he's still alive.


You do realize he's playing a character right? And do you really think the average fan knows IRS is his father?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SerapisLiber

#Mark said:


> You do realize he's playing a character right? And do you really think the average fan knows IRS is his father?


Indeed, that comment was every bit as stupid as saying James Potter's death in the Harry Potter films doesn't make any sense because we all know Alan Radcliffe is still alive.


----------



## Crozer

Dark Church said:


> They need to stop having the video where he lights a lantern. He then comes out with an electric lanten and it screws it all up. It really bugs the crap out of me.




I believe it's kind of a mind game that he's playing with DEM FOOLS LIKE PUPPETS. 

Looking back at Wyatt's debut, we can only say the crowd of Baltimore Maryland were a bunch of stupid assholes whose trend didn't catch on.


----------



## Beatles123

"*I'M ALREADY DEAD!*" :mark:


----------



## THANOS

Beatles123 said:


> "*I'M ALREADY DEAD!*" :mark:


Even more coal thrown on the fire now. I think it's impossible for anyone to claim his character isn't possessed by Samael now. He just said he's a damn walking corpse, which means his lifeless body was possessed by Samael who's using it as a vessel or conduit to preach his beliefs and carry out his Vision of taking over the world.


----------



## JY57

It will be interesting to see what they have Wyatt feud with after SS. Expecting Wyatt to write off Kane through sending him to hell in a fire blaze


----------



## Bryan D.

Yeah, Kane will be off of TV for a while after Summerslam and that leaves Bray Wyatt with no opponent for Night of Champions. Well, he could feud with Mark Henry.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

I wonder if Taker would be healthy enough to do an program with Wyatt while Kane is filming see no evil sequel. The story writes itself. Taker is comming to avenge his kayfabe brother. The promos would be great, easy material for Wyatt. Taker's credibility is so solidified at this point that it doesnt harm taker to have Wyatt go over. This would give wyatt an HUGE credibility boost to the eyes of casual fans, and taker getting taken out by Wyatt leaves a perfect drop off point for Taker to go out till Mania. Taker has never had issues putting over young talent before for the sake of business, so im sure hed do it for pne of the best characters in a long time

Assuming Taker faces lesnar at mania, this opens the door for taker to actually play the underdog role in the streak for the first time since its been highlighted. Have Paul say something like "if that fat bray wyatt can beat you imagine what the beast Brock lesnar is going to do to you at Wrestlemania"

The problem with the Wyatt scenerio is Taker's health and age. It seems harder for Taker to make it through mania every year, and we havent seen him in an non mania program since 2009. If an Wyatt program hinders Taker's ability to wrestle another amazing match at mania 30, forget it. I hope i didnt steal anyones idea in these 248 pages.


----------



## Bl0ndie

I dont care about who wins the Summerslam bout (preferably Kane) but Kane had better be put out in epic fashion. Tie him to Brays chair and set him on fire or something. Then the lights go out and he disappears. Just something epic please after an insanely valiant effort. 

Would put a nice break in the feud and extend it nicely into something huge.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Idea for Wyatts match with Kane:

Have him laugh when Kane is pounding away on him. That would be epic and just seem like the thing Bray would do. Talk about being different.


----------



## x78

THANOS said:


> Even more coal thrown on the fire now. I think it's impossible for anyone to claim his character isn't possessed by Samael now. He just said he's a damn walking corpse, which means his lifeless body was possessed by Samael who's using it as a vessel or conduit to preach his beliefs and carry out his Vision of taking over the world.


It's great that you have a good imagination, but you really don't need to post this in response to everything Wyatt says and does. Just allow people to interpret the show and characters the way they want.


----------



## THANOS

x78 said:


> It's great that you have a good imagination, but you really don't need to post this in response to everything Wyatt says and does. Just allow people to interpret the show and characters the way they want.


Well when everything he does in promos nowadays further validates my theory, he tweets about Samael, does homages to the exorcist like hanging backwards from the turnbuckle, and is now saying he's already dead, I'm pretty sure my imagination is more the kayfabe description of the character now. It's not just a theory anymore, it's been more than 60% proven, and all we need to here to completely cement it, is for Wyatt to discuss Samael on WWE television and I'm sure that's coming very soon.


----------



## The Enforcer

Where is this "I'm already dead" stuff coming from? I don't remember hearing it in a promo or seeing it on Twitter.


----------



## Arcade

The Enforcer said:


> Where is this "I'm already dead" stuff coming from? I don't remember hearing it in a promo or seeing it on Twitter.


It's from a promo he did on tonight's Smackdown.


----------



## The Enforcer

Arcade said:


> It's from a promo he did on tonight's Smackdown.


Gotcha, thanks for the info.


----------



## Beatles123

"A ring of fire...a RING...of FIRE...I like that."


----------



## Grimley

So much for that whole theory bout his gimmick being crap...

Even if his in-ring ability isn't that of say Daniel Bryan, at least it's better than watching someone like The Great Khali bumble around the ring throwing clotheslines and wild chops...and it's accompanied by a kick ass storyline. :kane


----------



## floyd2386

THANOS said:


> Well when everything he does in promos nowadays further validates my theory, he tweets about Samael, does homages to the exorcist like hanging backwards from the turnbuckle, and is now saying he's already dead, I'm pretty sure my imagination is more the kayfabe description of the character now. It's not just a theory anymore, it's been more than 60% proven, and all we need to here to completely cement it, is for Wyatt to discuss Samael on WWE television and I'm sure that's coming very soon.


60% proven? Because everything Bray says can only be the truth? There has been ZERO evidence to prove that he truly is a demon, just allusions from a man who also talks about how he *plays fools like puppets*. There's nothing Bray has done so far that I can't do, does that make me a demon?


----------



## Bryan D.

Grimley said:


> So much for that whole theory bout his gimmick being crap...
> 
> Even if his in-ring ability isn't that of say Daniel Bryan, at least it's better than watching someone like The Great Khali bumble around the ring throwing clotheslines and wild chops...and it's accompanied by a kick ass storyline. :kane


He's actually very solid in the ring. Sure he's no Daniel Bryan nor Antonio Cesaro, but he's very capable of working a good match. He had a fantastic bout with Jericho on NXT. His match with Kane might not be the best, but I don't care. This match will be great to see his character develop.


----------



## Bryan D.

:mark:


----------



## Eulonzo

Bryan D. said:


> Yeah, Kane will be off of TV for a while after Summerslam and that leaves Bray Wyatt with no opponent for Night of Champions. Well, he could feud with Mark Henry.


I really wonder if he'll have a match at NoC, though.

Because yes, I know not every match on the NoC card is a title match (they had Ziggler/Orton last year for no title, Punk/HHH almost 2 years ago, etc), but for some reason I don't see them putting him on the card for NoC..

I also don't want every future feud of his to be with a big guy. Of course I don't want a feud with somebody as big as Kofi Kingston or something, but Bray Wyatt vs. Mark Henry just sounds atrocious. Henry's great of course, and Wyatt's okay in the ring, but eh.. Big guy vs. Big guy never turns out incredible.


----------



## Crozer

http://www.tout.com/m/zfremk

It's so awkward Wyatt promoting things haha


----------



## Dudechi

Crozer said:


> http://www.tout.com/m/zfremk
> 
> It's so awkward Wyatt promoting things haha


Thats dumb. If you want that character to be taken seriously you have to protect it.


----------



## floyd2386

The devil made him do it.:side:


----------



## Dudechi

"Hey guys, Samael here, and I think everyone should try new gushers fruit burst chewblasters.... They are The Devils Favorite Snack!" ~:wyatt


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*bray wyatt as a face*

when i first read that news how wwe eventually sees him as a face, i was shocked at how dumb that'd be. however, wyatt cut a promo in nxt as a face and it was incredible!

go to the 3:10 mark


----------



## xdoomsayerx

It'll be a very, very, very stupid. His character is not made for a face.


----------



## Fred Spoila

*Re: bray wyatt as a face*

No.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: bray wyatt as a face*

No he's better heel. Nuff said.


----------



## The Chick Magnet

*Re: bray wyatt as a face*

The above 2 posters exemplifies the low intellect of 80% of posters in WF. The definition of a Face has changed. CM PUNK is a face because audiences love rebels like him. And so will Bray Wyatt be a face. 

In fact, HE ALREADY IS A FACE NOW. Look at how everyone loves him.

Stupid uneducated people.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: bray wyatt as a face*

i feel like you guys just read the thread title and didn't watch the video


----------



## xdoomsayerx

The Chick Magnet said:


> The above 2 posters exemplifies the low intellect of 80% of posters in WF. The definition of a Face has changed. CM PUNK is a face because audiences love rebels like him. And so will Bray Wyatt be a face.
> 
> In fact, HE ALREADY IS A FACE NOW. Look at how everyone loves him.
> 
> Stupid uneducated people.




You obviously don't know what your talking about or know the things bray has been saying in his promos. Fans will cheer anyone with talent. Fact.


----------



## mezomi

*Re: bray wyatt as a face*



The Chick Magnet said:


> The above 2 posters exemplifies the low intellect of 80% of posters in WF. The definition of a Face has changed. CM PUNK is a face because audiences love rebels like him. And so will Bray Wyatt be a face.
> 
> In fact, HE ALREADY IS A FACE NOW. Look at how everyone loves him.
> 
> Stupid uneducated people.


You are completely wrong. A heel by definition is a wrestler who actions are evil or dirty. A face is a wrestler whose actions are heroic. Bray Wayyt actions are not heroic. I wouldn't be quoting your post if you said he was a tweener.

Anyway Wayyt could be a face when his heel character runs its course,which will take a while.


----------



## 777

*Re: bray wyatt as a face*

I figure we should let Bray be Bray. If the crowd eventually takes to him, there isn't necessarily any reason to change the character itself.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: bray wyatt as a face*



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i feel like you guys just read the thread title and didn't watch the video


The promo was short of amazing to understate it.


----------



## tabish.f16

*Re: bray wyatt as a face*

There is no direct correlation between a wrestler getting cheered and being face. E.g Cody Rhodes is face, no reaction. Kofi, no reaction. Cena, actually gets booed. Punk, tweener gets cheered. Fandango, gets cheers for being a heel. Wyatt, people go crazy for this heel. 

The term face and heel apply on the wrestler's character. Getting crowd to bite on that particular character's particular behaviour is a whole different scenario.


----------



## THANOS

floyd2386 said:


> 60% proven? Because everything Bray says can only be the truth? There has been ZERO evidence to prove that he truly is a demon, just allusions from a man who also talks about how he *plays fools like puppets*. There's nothing Bray has done so far that I can't do, does that make me a demon?


What else do you want him to do to prove it to you? Chop his own head off and talk out of it ? This is the WWE where a production team does all the supernatural stuff for the superstars, Bray Wyatt's character just in his debut vignettes shows that he is obviously possessed by something. Just look at the last vignette he had where he's speaking Aramaic and Latin, which are languages that are often spoke by possessed people in most cultures. Look it up.


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: bray wyatt as a face*



tabish.f16 said:


> There is no direct correlation between a wrestler getting cheered and being face. E.g Cody Rhodes is face, no reaction. Kofi, no reaction. Cena, actually gets booed. Punk, tweener gets cheered. Fandango, gets cheers for being a heel. Wyatt, people go crazy for this heel.
> 
> The term face and heel apply on the wrestler's character. Getting crowd to bite on that particular character's particular behaviour is a whole different scenario.


Yes there is, a faces job is to get the crowd to cheer you and a heels job is to get the crowd to hate you. I get that you guys want your favorite wrestlers to be that cool guy that tells all the jokes, gets all the girls, wins all their matches all while being snarky and mean but that's not how it's suppose to be. If you're getting cheered louder than your opponent then you aren't the heel. There's a reason why CM Punk turned into coward heel and it wasn't so people can cheer him.


----------



## x78

*Re: bray wyatt as a face*

Faces are the people that the fans are supposed to root for, heels are the guys that the fans are supposed to want to lose. The goal of a heel is to be hated, the goal of a face is to be liked. The actual characters and audience reactions are irrelevant to whether or not someone is booked and works as a face or a heel. It's really embarrassing that a vast majority of this forum can't grasp such a simple concept.


----------



## x78

^ Has it not occurred to you that Rotunda is probably doing these things because he's portraying a creepy/eerie character and the things you've mentioned are classic traits of creepy/eerie characters? I mean Kane explicitly calls himself the 'Devil's favorite demon', and nobody thinks that his character is actually possessed or a demon or anything like that.

Like I said, your theory is fun and it's exciting that we've got such a complex character that can get people thinking. But I really don't think there's any 'proof' or any reason for you to repeatedly state your theory as fact, and it seems to me that you've got into a mindset where you're now interpreting everything as confirming your idea, which is actually a known phenomenon. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confirmation_bias


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: bray wyatt as a face*

This character can't work as a face. If he has to turn (which I hope he doesn't), he'll become something of a motivational speaker and crazy person IMO.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

*Re: bray wyatt as a face*

Well, The Undertaker and Mankind both seemed difficult to imagine as faces during their initial stints, so you can never say never. Someday I'd quite like to see it, once he's well established as a main event act with numerous WWE Championship reigns under his belt already however.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

*Re: bray wyatt as a face*



Poppin' Fresh said:


> Well, The Undertaker and Mankind both seemed difficult to imagine as faces during their initial stints, so you can never say never. Someday I'd quite like to see it, once he's well established as a main event act with numerous WWE Championship reigns under his belt already however.


This.

You can't really say that the character wouldn't work as a face when there were/are characters like Mankind, Undertaker, and Kane playing the babyface role. 

There's a possibility that the character wouldn't work, sure. But we can't be 100% certain until we've actually seen it. 

I'm not by any means saying that I *want* him to be face. Loving his run as a heel currently. :wyatt


----------



## HitMark

*Re: bray wyatt as a face*

How is he going to be a face? Heard of any good cults, because I haven't.


----------



## reyfan

*Re: bray wyatt as a face*

the only thing that comes to mind with how he'd become a face, is if it was revealed the rest of the wyatt family had nothing and he took them in to take care of them like a big brother, he might be a bit crazy but that would show he has the ability to care for others.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: bray wyatt as a face*



777 said:


> I figure we should let Bray be Bray. If the crowd eventually takes to him, there isn't necessarily any reason to change the character itself.


This, more or less.

The character just debuted as a heel, though. Way too early to turn him face.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: bray wyatt as a face*

With Wyatt, they have the potential to have a long term top heel. Turning him face wouldn't make a lot of sense because his booking as a face would not match the booking that he would receive as a heel.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: bray wyatt as a face*

I could see him as a face


----------



## Geronimo488

*Re: bray wyatt as a face*



tabish.f16 said:


> There is no direct correlation between a wrestler getting cheered and being face. E.g Cody Rhodes is face, no reaction. Kofi, no reaction. Cena, actually gets booed. Punk, tweener gets cheered. Fandango, gets cheers for being a heel. Wyatt, people go crazy for this heel.
> 
> The term face and heel apply on the wrestler's character. Getting crowd to bite on that particular character's particular behaviour is a whole different scenario.


Thank you, came to say that. A wrestler's reaction doesn't determine if he's a face. His character does.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

Wyatt's I'm already dead promo from Smackdown


----------



## tomburgess1984

*Re: bray wyatt as a face*



HitMark said:


> How is he going to be a face? Heard of any good cults, because I haven't.


CM Punk is the cult of personality. Does that count?


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: bray wyatt as a face*

It MIGHT work, but to be honest his character is much more natural as a heel. He may be getting cheered, but he's still a heel.


----------



## rpaj

*Re: bray wyatt as a face*

I liked his NXT promos better, liked the way he was calm but still had that eerie evil vibe going. Not that I don't like what he's doing now, but there is a difference.


----------



## WrestlinFan

*Re: bray wyatt as a face*



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> when i first read that news how wwe eventually sees him as a face, i was shocked at how dumb that'd be. however, wyatt cut a promo in nxt as a face and it was incredible!
> 
> go to the 3:10 mark


Dear god that was amazing. I love how he left NXT the way he came in, and went full babyface mode, he seemed very emotional too. That promo was basically proof of concept for a Wyatt turn. He doesn't have to be a good guy per se, in the same way that Undertaker never really was a good guy, he's just gotta be a badass guy the crowd can get behind.


----------



## Vin Ghostal

*Re: bray wyatt as a face*



WrestlinFan said:


> He doesn't have to be a good guy per say


Just so you know, it's "per se," not "per say." <3

Anyway, Wyatt could work as a face years down the road, but let's exhibit some patience. Let him run the gauntlet as a heel before any change is even considered.


----------



## WrestlinFan

Vin Ghostal said:


> Just so you know, it's "per se," not "per say."
> 
> Thanks. Fixed.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

They could take the shield's place as the dominant heel faction when they split and could turn face at the end of the feud. Most likely, instead of eating worlds, he could talk about eating fruits and vegetables and advocate stability and respect in the WWE universe. . Hopefully more of a tweener than a face.


----------



## Chrome

FlemmingLemming said:


> Wyatt's I'm already dead promo from Smackdown


Holy shit. :mark:


----------



## floyd2386

THANOS said:


> What else do you want him to do to prove it to you? Chop his own head off and talk out of it ? This is the WWE where a production team does all the supernatural stuff for the superstars, Bray Wyatt's character just in his debut vignettes shows that he is obviously possessed by something. Just look at the last vignette he had where he's speaking Aramaic and Latin, which are languages that are often spoke by possessed people in most cultures. Look it up.


So it's 100% impossible for anyone to speak Aramaic and Latin unless they are possessed?



x78 said:


> ^ Has it not occurred to you that Rotunda is probably doing these things because he's portraying a creepy/eerie character and the things you've mentioned are classic traits of creepy/eerie characters? I mean Kane explicitly calls himself the 'Devil's favorite demon', and nobody thinks that his character is actually possessed or a demon or anything like that.
> 
> Like I said, your theory is fun and it's exciting that we've got such a complex character that can get people thinking. But I really don't think there's any 'proof' or any reason for you to repeatedly state your theory as fact, and it seems to me that you've got into a mindset where you're now interpreting everything as confirming your idea, which is actually a known phenomenon. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confirmation_bias


Thank you! I owe you some rep, but I must spread the love elsewhere first.


Now on the subject of Wyatt as a face, it wouldn't be hard at all IMO. Half of the things he says now are in a way face like as they are motivational and he talks some about bringing down the machine. That screams motivational leader of some kind of revolution for change in the WWE. Imagine Bray wanting to liberate us and overthrow John Cena as the person who has the main event scene in a chokehold and bring in a whole new era. They could redesign the WWE logo and have Bray tear down the big logo with a rope and maybe a forklift or whatever, kind of like when they did to Hussein's statue in Iraq. :mark: Okay, this fantasy is getting out of control.


----------



## Stad

floyd2386 said:


> So it's 100% impossible for anyone to speak Aramaic and Latin unless they are possessed?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I owe you some rep, but I must spread the love elsewhere first.
> 
> 
> *Now on the subject of Wyatt as a face, it wouldn't be hard at all IMO. Half of the things he says now are in a way face like as they are motivational and he talks some about bringing down the machine. That screams motivational leader of some kind of revolution for change in the WWE. Imagine Bray wanting to liberate us and overthrow John Cena as the person who has the main event scene in a chokehold and bring in a whole new era. They could redesign the WWE logo and have Bray tear down the big logo with a rope and maybe a forklift or whatever, kind of like when they did to Hussein's statue in Iraq. :mark: Okay, this fantasy is getting out of control.*


:bosh


----------



## Jingoro

i didn't like his smackdown promo. it wasn't anything like his other ones. his delivery and voice were a little different. is his character supposed to have multiple personalities?


----------



## The Death Rattle

floyd2386 said:


> So it's 100% impossible for anyone to speak Aramaic and Latin unless they are possessed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on the subject of Wyatt as a face, it wouldn't be hard at all IMO. Half of the things he says now are in a way face like as they are motivational and he talks some about bringing down the machine. That screams motivational leader of some kind of revolution for change in the WWE. Imagine Bray wanting to liberate us and overthrow John Cena as the person who has the main event scene in a chokehold and bring in a whole new era. They could redesign the WWE logo and have Bray tear down the big logo with a rope and maybe a forklift or whatever, kind of like when they did to Hussein's statue in Iraq. :mark: Okay, this fantasy is getting out of control.


First in regards to the speaking in tongues remark. It is a clue being set out so that people pick up on what is going on with Bray Wyatt. His character is far more complex then what has been presented in some time. You can't expect a crowd conditioned to lesser characters to figure out all the subtleties on their own. You have to nudge them in the right direction. They are clearly and heavily hinting at possession.

Secondly, your version of Wyatt as a face suggests how far off base you are with his character. There is NOTHING "motivational" about Bray Wyatt. Anyone trying to "bring down the machine" is on a path of destruction and chaos. That very phrase implies violence and upheaval. Exactly like something an "eater of worlds" would adhere to. Wyatt has not expressed one iota of compassion, remorse, or pity. He openly laughs when his minions are attacking others. His expression is quite joyous when he is himself physical. When he said "we're coming" and "we're here", they were threats. In fact, he has displayed no affection to his family other then call them "brothers". Which is right out of the manipulative leader playbook. I cite Charles Manson. 

Lastly, let's say he really isn't a demon or possessed. The fact would remain he is still remarkably dangerous, as he tricked others into believing him and was ingenious enough to devise the scheme. Think back to Goldust before the politic pressure set in. That character was masterful because of the mental advantages he had. A straight man played a gay character to exploit the other wrestlers' homophobia/insecurity. Say Wyatt is pretending. At worst that makes him borderline Undertaker or Kane, both of who use similar dark elements. The only difference is that both of them have been truly exposed, on television in storyline, as playing a character. Wyatt still has the element of mystery.

Samael Rising.


----------



## floyd2386

The Death Rattle said:


> First in regards to the speaking in tongues remark. It is a clue being set out so that people pick up on what is going on with Bray Wyatt. His character is far more complex then what has been presented in some time. You can't expect a crowd conditioned to lesser characters to figure out all the subtleties on their own. You have to nudge them in the right direction. They are clearly and heavily hinting at possession.
> 
> *Secondly, your version of Wyatt as a face suggests how far off base you are with his character. There is NOTHING "motivational" about Bray Wyatt.* Anyone trying to "bring down the machine" is on a path of destruction and chaos. That very phrase implies violence and upheaval. Exactly like something an "eater of worlds" would adhere to. Wyatt has not expressed one iota of compassion, remorse, or pity. He openly laughs when his minions are attacking others. His expression is quite joyous when he is himself physical. When he said "we're coming" and "we're here", they were threats. In fact, he has displayed no affection to his family other then call them "brothers". Which is right out of the manipulative leader playbook. I cite Charles Manson.
> 
> Lastly, let's say he really isn't a demon or possessed. The fact would remain he is still remarkably dangerous, as he tricked others into believing him and was ingenious enough to devise the scheme. Think back to Goldust before the politic pressure set in. That character was masterful because of the mental advantages he had. A straight man played a gay character to exploit the other wrestlers' homophobia/insecurity. Say Wyatt is pretending. At worst that makes him borderline Undertaker or Kane, both of who use similar dark elements. The only difference is that both of them have been truly exposed, on television in storyline, as playing a character. Wyatt still has the element of mystery.
> 
> Samael Rising.


I think you need to rewatch some of his promos. As a cult leader like character, he says things that draw people in to him, how he asks if you're tired of being afraid, how the everyday working man is walking upright, all of the things he talks about when he's mot taling demons and destruction. I'm just saying if they were to make him a face (and I'm not saying they should) this could be a viable option. Right now he's the wolf in a sheep's clothing leading the sheep to their demise. As a face, he could be the shepherd or sheepdog leading the lambs to salvation.

Bringing down the machine can be interpreted in many ways, one way to think of it is the machine is what is being run by the man, ie, the WWE is the machine and Cena or Vince is the man.


----------



## The Death Rattle

floyd2386 said:


> I think you need to rewatch some of his promos. As a cult leader like character, he says things that draw people in to him, how he asks if you're tired of being afraid, how the everyday working man is walking upright, all of the things he talks about when he's mot taling demons and destruction. I'm just saying if they were to make him a face (and I'm not saying they should) this could be a viable option. Right now he's the wolf in a sheep's clothing leading the sheep to their demise. As a face, he could be the shepherd or sheepdog leading the lambs to salvation.
> 
> Bringing down the machine can be interpreted in many ways, one way to think of it is the machine is what is being run by the man, ie, the WWE is the machine and Cena or Vince is the man.


You said not to turn him face now, we're on the same page man. I've watched his promos a few times, I'm admittedly a huge fan of his work. I guess we will have to agree to disagree on his motives. I see your point regarding how a face turn could be a tweak of the language. Perhaps my interpretation of "bringing down the machine" colors me in a pessimist? 

I just don't hear motivation in anything he is saying. I hear manipulation over and over. Yes, his words could sound motivational or inspirational to someone who flocks to him. That is the hook he uses. He offers them a type of salvation they won't get from conventional means. But he isn't a god. He is a false prophet, deceiving his followers for his own personal gain. He is telling us outright by saying he is the "wolf in sheep's clothing". 

What would a wolf do if it entered into a herd of sheep?


----------



## floyd2386

The Death Rattle said:


> You said not to turn him face now, we're on the same page man. I've watched his promos a few times, I'm admittedly a huge fan of his work. I guess we will have to agree to disagree on his motives. I see your point regarding how a face turn could be a tweak of the language. Perhaps my interpretation of "bringing down the machine" colors me in a pessimist?
> 
> * I just don't hear motivation in anything he is saying. I hear manipulation over and over. Yes, his words could sound motivational or inspirational to someone who flocks to him. That is the hook he uses. He offers them a type of salvation they won't get from conventional means.* But he isn't a god. He is a false prophet, deceiving his followers for his own personal gain. He is telling us outright by saying he is the "wolf in sheep's clothing".
> 
> What would a wolf do if it entered into a herd of sheep?


That's pretty much what I meant, I didn't explain well enough. The truth is there isn't that much difference between motivational speakers and cult leaders and how they persuade. The big difference is one gives real hope, the other false hope. Where the cult leader would be the wolf in sheep's clothing, the motivational speaker would be akin to a sheepdog. That's how I picture the character being tweaked if they turned him face. The beauty of this is is that if they did ever did this and say Bray promises to lead us all to a new era, once he gets what he needs, it could so easily be flipped and Bray reveal how he used the fans to get to the top. Again this discussion for how they would turn him, not discussion saying they need to do this.


----------



## Dyl

FlemmingLemming said:


> Wyatt's I'm already dead promo from Smackdown


Phenomenal


----------



## Bryan D.

It is phenomenal. He's awesome.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Wyatt might have the best intro right now. That flash, followed by the 'We're Here'. Plus the theme is really cool.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

I marked when he whispered "I'm already dead".


----------



## Bryan D.

:mark:


----------



## Austin-316

Here are some promos I just uploaded:


----------



## Stad

Austin-316 said:


> Here are some promos I just uploaded:


edit: nvm


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Great debut match for the dude. Gonna be hard to work but surely a classic.


----------



## NO!

What would be next for him when Kane leaves after Summerslam? I'd hate to see them go back to random attacks until Kane makes another return.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

Great promo from him on Smackdown, showed another side of him. Hopefully he wrestles a warm up match on RAW tomorrow.


----------



## The Enforcer

Wyatt has cut some damn good promos during his brief time on the main roster but I thought the one from this week's SD was incredible. Ya gotta give the guy credit for having such a firm command of off the wall subject matter like this. Can't wait to see how things play out at Summerslam and after.


----------



## Striketeam

Well, I was looking at the last few pages of this thread and then proceeded to cringe when I read Thanos post about Bray being some kind of demon or some stupid shit like that. He just doesn't get the character at all. 

Bray Wyatt since he debuted back in FCW has always been a backwoods cult leader with a superiority complex. His promos are mostly nonsense to show that he suffers from delusions of grandeur and says these grandiose things to try and manipulate people into following him. Dusty Rhodes thought up the gimmick as a mix between Waylon Mercy and Max Cady with a bit of Charles Manson thrown in. It was a very well thought out idea and it shows that complex well written characters can still exist in wrestling given the right execution. 

So yeah, you can obviously interpret his character however you want but don't set yourself up for disappointment with all this "Samuel" stuff to only be let down in the end.


----------



## THANOS

Striketeam said:


> Well, I was looking at the last few pages of this thread and then proceeded to cringe when I read Thanos post about Bray being some kind of demon or some stupid shit like that. He just doesn't get the character at all.
> 
> Bray Wyatt since he debuted back in FCW has always been a backwoods cult leader with a superiority complex. His promos are mostly nonsense to show that he suffers from delusions of grandeur and says these grandiose things to try and manipulate people into following him. Dusty Rhodes thought up the gimmick as a mix between Waylon Mercy and Max Cady with a bit of Charles Manson thrown in. It was a very well thought out idea and it shows that complex well written characters can still exist in wrestling given the right execution.
> 
> So yeah, you can obviously interpret his character however you want but don't set yourself up for disappointment with all this "Samuel" stuff to only be let down in the end.


You're going to sit there and say I don't get the character at all, and obviously haven't read my extensive thread on it before saying that so I'll give you the opportunity to do that first. Anyways, the thread lays out all of the evidence that I used in determining my assertions on the possessed character theory I came up with. If you want to simply water the character down to just being a max cady/waylon mercy/backwoods cult leader character then that is fine, but I believe you shouldn't ignore all the mentions Bray has made to scripture in his promos that all have to do with Samael's imperative, the fact that he has tweeted about Samael, and the fact that WWE is playing up his "supernatural" elements. If his character was fully alive why would he tell Kane on Smackdown that he was dead? I believe there is much much more to the 'bray wyatt' character than meets the eye, and it will reveal itself sooner or later.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

NO! said:


> What would be next for him when Kane leaves after Summerslam? I'd hate to see them go back to random attacks until Kane makes another return.


helping his slaves get the tag titles. And then going for the US title. I don't think people understand how much this feud could work for the mid card.


----------



## Kratosx23

swagger_ROCKS said:


> helping his slaves get the tag titles. And then going for the US title. I don't think people understand how much this feud could work for the mid card.


No, keep him the HELL away from the US title. It doesn't even matter if they like him, if he wins the US or IC title then he's a geek. That's how they think. He has a title so we can beat him every week. No, no, no. Look at Ambrose, he's nothing since winning that title, he barely gets air time.

They can find something a lot better for him than that.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, keep him the HELL away from the US title. It doesn't even matter if they like him, if he wins the US or IC title then he's a geek. That's how they think. He has a title so we can beat him every week. No, no, no. Look at Ambrose, he's nothing since winning that title, he barely gets air time.
> 
> They can find something a lot better for him than that.


He doesn't have to win the title just like that. That's why I said what I said. I know what you're talking about, but can we have things like feuds for other titles. I remember when the US title had the feud with Ziggler and Ryder and Ziggler and Ryder literally had to make their own feud online because WWE never gave a shit. Like I said, I know what you're talking about, but shit, a feud between the 2 stables over those titles would be nice at least.

They even took Christian away from Ambrose for crying out loud. Dean cut one of the best promos for nothing.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

People will cheer who the fuck they want because of the talent they see in the person. Completely our fault because we don't get suckered in to the bullshit the WWE wants us to? Casuals can do that shit. 

Cheer for who you want and boo who you want and keep sucking the dick of Vince.

I cheer for the awesome talent I see whether they're face or heel.


----------



## Kratosx23

swagger_ROCKS said:


> He doesn't have to win the title just like that. That's why I said what I said. I know what you're talking about, but can we have things like feuds for other titles. I remember when the US title had the feud with Ziggler and Ryder and Ziggler and Ryder literally had to make their own feud online because WWE never gave a shit. Like I said, I know what you're talking about, but shit, a feud between the 2 stables over those titles would be nice at least.
> 
> They even took Christian away from Ambrose for crying out loud. Dean cut one of the best promos for nothing.


So you want him to fight for the US title and LOSE. Even worse.  He's going to beat Kane in a fire match, he has to do something that retains his momentum. A midcard title feud will not do that, win, lose, or draw. Maybe he can fight Henry or something.

The Shield vs the Wyatt Family should be the WrestleMania match. There's no reason to rush a Shield face turn, it would be completely stupid and nonsensical.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So you want him to fight for the US title and LOSE. Even worse.  He's going to beat Kane in a fire match, he has to do something that retains his momentum. A midcard title feud will not do that, win, lose, or draw. Maybe he can fight Henry or something.
> 
> The Shield vs the Wyatt Family should be the WrestleMania match. There's no reason to rush a Shield face turn, it would be completely stupid and nonsensical.


I agree with the no need to rush thing. But a loss shouldn't matter if there is a feud/story line happening.


----------



## Kratosx23

It's WAY too early for Bray Wyatt or any member of the Wyatt Family to lose. He should be unstoppable for a long time, that's how you get people over. He can lose when the time is right, like The Shield did. Whether that's at WrestleMania against The Shield themselves, whether it's to CM Punk or John Cena after, you've got to build and build and build. This gimmick isn't meant for a loser, he's meant to be a FORCE, they all are, that's the point. You've got to establish them as killers before they eventually lose, so that it's a big deal. Losing at this point would hurt, and it would especially hurt to lose to a de-pushed Shield, who haven't had barely any momentum in months. Not even a legitimate star beating him like Punk or Cena.

This gimmick should be as protected as Kane's in the late 90's. They should not just be regular guys on the roster, because they aren't. They stick out for a reason.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I guess. I would have to go in to detail (which I don't want to) to illustrate why a loss wouldn't matter if there was some form of feud/story line happening for the titles at least. But this doesn't seem arguable, you make a good point.


----------



## Art Vandaley

That promo on Smackdown was epic. The fact that the character is already dead, or claiming to be at least takes the gimmick in an interesting new, Undertaker like turn. I sincerely think that at this point Bray Wyatt is the most likely person to break the streak rather than Cena. Though in a perfect world, Taker's last Wrestlemania match goes to no contest against Bray leading on to a new streak.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Instead of making a thread of it, I thought I could post my thought here.

I was thinking of Bray Wyatt, his character and his purpose. If you look on several superstars they have some sort of legacy that they will be remembered for. So I was thinking of Bray Wyatt and what might be his legacy, his purpose.

It seems to be very clear right now that he is indeed something more than just a man. It seems that he is indeed possessed by something dark and powerful. It even seems that it could be something as dark and powerful as samael. If so, this means we have something far darker and powerful than Kane & Undertaker out there.

This ring of fire match with Kane looks promising, and with the rumours going on that Kane will take a break for a movie, this will indeed lead to a victory for Wyatt. With this ring of fire theme, we could assume the ending will be something that Kane will be in some way sent back to hell or something in those lines.

So, here´s come my thought, and question if you like. Is Wyatt here for retiring both Kane and Taker? Will that be his legacy? the guy who end the streak?
I know that many wants the streak intact. I was one of them too, but think of what it can do for Wyatt if he indeed ended the streak. It could be one hellofa way to make way for our new demon in wwe.


----------



## THANOS

FredForeskinn said:


> Instead of making a thread of it, I thought I could post my thought here.
> 
> I was thinking of Bray Wyatt, his character and his purpose. If you look on several superstars they have some sort of legacy that they will be remembered for. So I was thinking of Bray Wyatt and what might be his legacy, his purpose.
> 
> It seems to be very clear right now that he is indeed something more than just a man. It seems that he is indeed possessed by something dark and powerful. It even seems that it could be something as dark and powerful as samael. If so, this means we have something far darker and powerful than Kane & Undertaker out there.
> 
> This ring of fire match with Kane looks promising, and with the rumours going on that Kane will take a break for a movie, this will indeed lead to a victory for Wyatt. With this ring of fire theme, we could assume the ending will be something that Kane will be in some way sent back to hell or something in those lines.
> 
> So, here´s come my thought, and question if you like. Is Wyatt here for retiring both Kane and Taker? Will that be his legacy? the guy who end the streak?
> I know that many wants the streak intact. I was one of them too, but think of what it can do for Wyatt if he indeed ended the streak. It could be one hellofa way to make way for our new demon in wwe.


You're right on mark with my train of thinking. He's definitely the next big supernatural force in WWE, that much is for certain. Whether his character is possessed, as I believe, or it's not, he's definitely not a mere crazed man. Just the fact that his big line in the smackdown promo was that he was "already dead" should give many hints as to why WWE has him up against Kane to begin his main roster career. The fact that he is constantly insinuating that he "knows" that Kane is not really a demon, possibly could be because "he may very well be one himself" and would know. I think based on everything we're heard from the character in his promos, his psychotic willingness for people to "come at him" so to speak, and the stuff he's tweeted about on twitter about Samael's tribulations and scripture, tell us that he is indeed more than man.

There are still many who are doubting muy theory, which is fine, but I believe in time all will be revealed, and may happen as soon as Summerslam or the RAW after.


----------



## Striketeam

THANOS said:


> You're going to sit there and say I don't get the character at all, and obviously haven't read my extensive thread on it before saying that so I'll give you the opportunity to do that first. Anyways, the thread lays out all of the evidence that I used in determining my assertions on the possessed character theory I came up with. If you want to simply water the character down to just being a max cady/waylon mercy/backwoods cult leader character then that is fine, but I believe you shouldn't ignore all the mentions Bray has made to scripture in his promos that all have to do with Samael's imperative, the fact that he has tweeted about Samael, and the fact that WWE is playing up his "supernatural" elements. If his character was fully alive why would he tell Kane on Smackdown that he was dead? I believe there is much much more to the 'bray wyatt' character than meets the eye, and it will reveal itself sooner or later.


I can see why you might think his character is supernatural given the dark and ominous way he has been presented on TV thus far, that's understandable. Who knows, you could be right. But from the way I see it, he mainly uses that to get into his opponents head. I see Bray Wyatt as someone who may think he is more than human or some type of leader to the masses, but in actuality he is just a deeply disturbed man with severe mental illness.


----------



## ZachS22

What i gather from this debut vingettes-
Oh this guy is a backwoods cult leader that brainwashes people

What i gather from his promos on the main roster-
He hints at being somehow a supernatural person(ex. Telling Kane he is already dead)

I don't want him to turn out to be possesed that strays too far from the original character from FCW


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SQR24

*Wyatt Family vs Brothers of Destruction?*

I wonder whether or not Wyatt's rivalry with Kane is a way to bring Undertaker back and have The Wyatt family face The B.O.D.


----------



## randyorton8

Kane will loose this match and be destroyed after by all three.Kane will be taking time off to film See No Evil 2 and it's a good way to help build the Wyatt Family.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D.

http://shop.wwe.com/The-Wyatt-Famil...l?dwvar_W05777_color=black&start=1&cgid=wyatt


----------



## truk83

I feel like Bray Wyatt is a starting to become of a mixture of Jake The Snake Roberts, and Mankind.


----------



## The Enforcer

I was really hoping for more out of the Kane/Wyatt segment tonight. It wasn't bad, there was just nothing of substance to it other than that Kane has supernatural powers again. Or, the Wyatt Family is blind and didn't see a 7 footer run by them. I guess there isn't really anything left to say but seeing Bray in the ring would've been a nice way to put him over. Having him go over in a handicap match to show up Kane would've been pretty solid.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

I'm just still not feeling it with these hillbillies, what about them is good? Whats entertaining? Yeah they are different but it just doesn't grab my interest.


----------



## BigEvil2012

Am I only one that thinks that other 2 members will come out of ring and drag Kane down or something, I mean its stupid, but commentators mention a lot of times they will not be able to enter the ring from outside, and they will obv have them help Bray to win, and injure, or burn Kane, or something like that?...


----------



## Stad

BigEvil2012 said:


> Am I only one that thinks that other 2 members will come out of ring and drag Kane down or something, I mean its stupid, but commentators mention a lot of times they will not be able to enter the ring from outside, and they will obv have them help Bray to win, and injure, or burn Kane, or something like that?...


I noticed that as well. They will probably end up walking through the fire and help Bray, that's what i see happening anyway.


----------



## The Death Rattle

BigEvil2012 said:


> Am I only one that thinks that other 2 members will come out of ring and drag Kane down or something, I mean its stupid, but commentators mention a lot of times they will not be able to enter the ring from outside, and they will obv have them help Bray to win, and injure, or burn Kane, or something like that?...


Considering that this is Wyatt's first match, combined with the amount of time/effort put into his character so far, I believe it is far more likely that he wins without interference. Think back to everything that Wyatt has said to and about Kane. He is not afraid of Kane in the least, he welcomes this challenge. Wyatt has implied he is a more sinister being then Kane. This is the perfect chance for Wyatt to show the world a glimpse of what, or who, he is. The only way to pay off this story is to give him a clean, credible win over Kane. If Kane is leaving for a movie soon, he most certainly can stand to take a loss. Kane is forever over, he doesn't get hurt at all. Bray Wyatt becomes the new monster in the eyes of the "WWE Universe" if he takes out the old one.

Samael Rising.


----------



## floyd2386

THANOS said:


> You're going to sit there and say I don't get the character at all, and obviously haven't read my extensive thread on it before saying that so I'll give you the opportunity to do that first. Anyways, the thread lays out all of the evidence that I used in determining my assertions on the possessed character theory I came up with. If you want to simply water the character down to just being a max cady/waylon mercy/backwoods cult leader character then that is fine, but I believe you shouldn't ignore all the mentions Bray has made to scripture in his promos that all have to do with Samael's imperative, the fact that he has tweeted about Samael, and the fact that WWE is playing up his "supernatural" elements. If his character was fully alive why would he tell Kane on Smackdown that he was dead? I believe there is much much more to the 'bray wyatt' character than meets the eye, and it will reveal itself sooner or later.


Kane says he's the devil's favorite demon. Bray says Kane is no demon AFTER he has told Kane he would never turn his back on him and told Kane to come home.


Somebody's been lyin' to you man.


----------



## The Death Rattle

floyd2386 said:


> Kane says he's the devil's favorite demon. Bray says Kane is no demon AFTER he has told Kane he would never turn his back on him and told Kane to come home.
> 
> 
> Somebody's been lyin' to you man.


- Bray Wyatt has never turned on Kane. This is because they have never been aligned. When Wyatt told Kane he would never turn his back, he was really highlighting all those who have betrayed Kane. From Undertaker to Paul Bearer to Tori to Chyna through various failed tag teams, Kane has a long history of people leaving him. Wyatt was emphasizing that to play on Kane's insecurities and internalized fears. Which will be incredibly useful in exploiting him.

- Wyatt wasn't offering Kane a spot in his family when he said "come home". He is trying to awaken the monster in Kane again. He is the "Big Red Monster" in name only, as his actions over the past year are anything but. He plays to the fans (who have also betrayed him multiple times by the way), does comedy bits, attended anger management, and appeared quite "human" during his time with Daniel Bryan. Wyatt wants him to be what he claims he is, not what he has become.

- Wyatt has every right to call out Kane on not being a demon. In storylines presented on television, Kane has been shown to in fact not be one. So Wyatt isn't lying. Also, and far more importantly, Bray Wyatt _believes_ that he is. Or at the very least is pretending to be. Either way, it's quite logical then that Wyatt would take offense. Wouldn't you have an issue with someone taking credit for your work?

Somebody didn't understand Samael's words man.


----------



## floyd2386

The Death Rattle said:


> - Bray Wyatt has never turned on Kane. This is because they have never been aligned. When Wyatt told Kane he would never turn his back, he was really highlighting all those who have betrayed Kane. From Undertaker to Paul Bearer to Tori to Chyna through various failed tag teams, Kane has a long history of people leaving him. *Wyatt was emphasizing that to play on Kane's insecurities and internalized fears. Which will be incredibly useful in exploiting him.*
> 
> - Wyatt wasn't offering Kane a spot in his family when he said "come home". He is trying to awaken the monster in Kane again. He is the "Big Red Monster" in name only, as his actions over the past year are anything but. He plays to the fans (who have also betrayed him multiple times by the way), does comedy bits, attended anger management, and appeared quite "human" during his time with Daniel Bryan. Wyatt wants him to be what he claims he is, not what he has become.
> 
> - Wyatt has every right to call out Kane on not being a demon. In storylines presented on television, Kane has been shown to in fact not be one. So Wyatt isn't lying. Also, and far more importantly, Bray Wyatt _believes_ that he is. Or at the very least is pretending to be. Either way, it's quite logical then that Wyatt would take offense. Wouldn't you have an issue with someone taking credit for your work?
> 
> Somebody didn't understand Samael's words man.


Exactly. Exploitation. His words are well chosen to fuck with Kane's mind. If you want to be seen as the new monster, you have to take out the old. You have to one up him, beat him at his own game. How does one do this? Mind games man. Play the fool like a puppet and watch him shatter like glass when Bray's through.


----------



## TheFightingFowl

Stad said:


> I noticed that as well. They will probably end up walking through the fire and help Bray, that's what i see happening anyway.


yeah i can see that happening, show the hypnotic control Wyatt has over them


----------



## Bryan D.

Stad said:


> I noticed that as well. *They will probably end up walking through the fire and help Bray*, that's what i see happening anyway.


That sounds kinda awesome.


----------



## RiverFenix

!!!


----------



## Bryan D.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> !!!


----------



## BigRedMonster47

I'm actually kinda miffed this storyline will be coming to an end soon. WWE have just started building Kane back as a Monster with this Wyatt Storyline, now he's going to be written off TV again to film the See No Evil Sequal. I'm really hoping when Kane returns he comes back a True Monster to finally settle the score with the Wyatt's.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

I found it dumb (not game breaking) he wore his Wyatt Family shirt. Hes not one of those characters who should wear his own merch IMO (See Taker/Kane). Hopefully it was a one time thing to promote it.


----------



## floyd2386

Dan Rodmon said:


> I found it dumb (not game breaking) he wore his Wyatt Family shirt. Hes not one of those characters who should wear his own merch IMO (See Taker/Kane). Hopefully it was a one time thing to promote it.


Ditto. I was like " what on Earth is he wearing?" Then it hit me "oh no, god no, don't tell me he's wearing his own shirt." It felt as cheap as when Sting wears his own shirts. Please be a 1 time thing.

"Follow the buzzards.........to WWESHOP.COM and buy my t-shirt and time can be on your side too.":wyatt


----------



## Zazo

Wyatt Family sucks. Eric Rowan??!?!?! SERIOUSLY?? The lamb is using twitter? They should renamed Erik Rowan - SLICK and Luke Harper LUKE.


----------



## hag

*Bray Wyatt Question.*

I have a Bray Wyatt question.

But can someone explain to me his hype? Why are people so nuts about him already? I know that he was repackaged with those two guys as the Wyatt Family. And I understand he is new and exciting. 

But what about him is drawing you guys to him and the Wyatt Family?


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Bray Wyatt Question.*



DMH2013 said:


> I have a Bray Wyatt question.
> 
> But can someone explain to me his hype? Why are people so nuts about him already? I know that he was repackaged with those two guys as the Wyatt Family. And I understand he is new and exciting.
> 
> But what about him is drawing you guys to him and the Wyatt Family?


he is mysterious. He seems to be possessed by a demon or something. If he´s not, he´s just plain crazy. He can be the next demon gimmick in the wwe.
He have alot of unanswered questions. He got me hooked, every week you get some more clues to what he his, or what he think he is.


----------



## tabish.f16

*Re: Bray Wyatt Question.*

Because he is different. Its been ages since a gimmick/character such as his has debuted. That is the drawing factor.


----------



## Ph3n0m

*Re: Bray Wyatt Question.*

This has to be the third "what is the hype behind Bray Wyatt" thread I've read in the past 2 weeks. We get it, some of you aren't into the idea. Some of us however appreciate an actual character being played in the WWE (and played well), with intrigue as to where the storyline is heading.

Why is that so hard to "get"?


----------



## hag

*Re: Bray Wyatt Question.*



Ph3n0m said:


> This has to be the third "what is the hype behind Bray Wyatt" thread I've read in the past 2 weeks. We get it, some of you aren't into the idea. Some of us however appreciate an actual character being played in the WWE (and played well), with intrigue as to where the storyline is heading.
> 
> Why is that so hard to "get"?


I just joined this site last Friday so I apologize, I just wanted a straight answer from someone about him.

I don't hate him. Just no credibility to me yet to be one of the more hyped matches at Summerslam.


----------



## Phillies3:16

*Re: Bray Wyatt Question.*



tabish.f16 said:


> Because he is different. Its been ages since a gimmick/character such as his has debuted. That is the drawing factor.


And he is very good at his character along with Rowan and Harper. 
Instead of asking others just watch.


----------



## donlesnar

*Re: Bray Wyatt Question.*

he really has a gimmick
thats refreshing now a days unk2


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

*Re: Bray Wyatt Question.*



DMH2013 said:


> I just joined this site last Friday so I apologize, I just wanted a straight answer from someone about him.
> 
> I don't hate him. Just no credibility to me yet to be one of the more hyped matches at Summerslam.


Don't need to apologize. It was just a question. I was gonna make a post asking why he got so damn hyped up over a simple question. 

As for your question. The guy is showing serious potentinal, as long as WWE can keep this train going. First off, it started with those great promos. You know how Y2J had those creepy promos, about the girl, the kid in the school, but it held no relevance to Y2J's character once-so-ever, and everyone was getting excited over a creepy gimmick? :no: 

However, this guy had the perfect promos to hint his debut. They were creepy, and his character actually FIT the promos. His entrance is pretty damn awesome, and they could do some more with it, with him just prowling around a darkened arena, even starting at the crowd. They made him seem like a demon almost, and as others have said, that would be interesting. I don't think we've had a posessed gimmick before? As long as WWE stays continous with it, it would be great. That's why I'm marking out for him at least. He shows potentinal in the ring, his promos are interesting and keeps me focused, and it can be set up for greatness. That's why I'm marking out for him. :cheer


----------



## Raw2003

Well If you'd watch him in NXT you'd understand 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tape Tianlei

*Re: Bray Wyatt Question.*

He's different and intriguing. He's not generic badass heel nº 12747473.

And he seems to enjoy playing the character. Don't know if he is going to be a main eventer or a comedy jobber in the future, but right now i'm enjoying the Wyatts.


----------



## ManureTheBear

*Re: Bray Wyatt Question.*

It's really the gimmick and how Wyatt made it his own. He has a few great promos in NXT.

Also, Wyatt is underrated as a wrestler. He is surprisingly light on his feet.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Bray Wyatt Question.*

Unlike 98% of WWE roster, he has a gimmick. And he plays it very well. His promo style is interesting and unusual.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Bray Wyatt Question.*

Watch his nxt stuff. I don't think he,s being booked right. First if get rid of that stupid were here shit and the lamp stuff. I dig the darkness but id rather have it just dark with lights on him instead if him carrying around sime stupid lamp and sitting in a rocket chair. It takes away from his entrance since the theme song is really good. You don't get that feeling anymore like in nxt when the theme hits. Just play it directly and thats it.

Second of all he,s had really bad character development. He is one of the beat talkers but the material is shit he talks about nothing. Have him say something about himself every week. Just anything. Make him say im the new phenom of the wwe something.

Guy is an awsome gimmick, awsome Mic skills, young, good in the ring, really good loojs for his character. I kniw this sounds crazy but he could easily be the new undertaker if booked right. He needs to get rid of the family soon though.


----------



## tducey

*Re: Bray Wyatt Question.*

Because his gimmick shows the WWE still can create a likable gimmick. Just hope they don't screw it up.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Bray Wyatt Question.*



jarrelka said:


> Watch his nxt stuff. I don't think he,s being booked right. First if get rid of that stupid were here shit and the lamp stuff. I dig the darkness but id rather have it just dark with lights on him instead if him carrying around sime stupid lamp and sitting in a rocket chair. It takes away from his entrance since the theme song is really good. You don't get that feeling anymore like in nxt when the theme hits. Just play it directly and thats it.
> 
> *Second of all he,s had really bad character development. He is one of the beat talkers but the material is shit he talks about nothing. Have him say something about himself every week. Just anything. Make him say im the new phenom of the wwe something.*
> 
> Guy is an awsome gimmick, awsome Mic skills, young, good in the ring, really good loojs for his character. I kniw this sounds crazy but he could easily be the new undertaker if booked right. He needs to get rid of the family soon though.


I see what your saying but the bolded part is just wrong. Just because you don't understand the significance and symbolism of his words in promos doesn't mean he's saying "nothing". Everything he is saying has meaning to it, you just have to piece it together to discover what that is.


----------



## Aliados

*Re: Bray Wyatt Question.*



jarrelka said:


> Watch his nxt stuff. I don't think he,s being booked right. First if get rid of that stupid were here shit and the lamp stuff. I dig the darkness but id rather have it just dark with lights on him instead if him carrying around sime stupid lamp and sitting in a rocket chair. It takes away from his entrance since the theme song is really good. You don't get that feeling anymore like in nxt when the theme hits. Just play it directly and thats it.
> 
> Second of all he,s had really bad character development. He is one of the beat talkers but the material is shit he talks about nothing. Have him say something about himself every week. Just anything. Make him say im the new phenom of the wwe something.
> 
> Guy is an awsome gimmick, awsome Mic skills, young, good in the ring, really good loojs for his character. I kniw this sounds crazy but he could easily be the new undertaker if booked right. He needs to get rid of the family soon though.


Thank god you're not a WWE writer or Wyatt would be killed in a month.
Stoping with his epic promos? Ending that goosebump entrance? Getting rid of his family? Why not simply fire him while you're at it?


----------



## squeelbitch

*would love to see a buried alive match between bray and kane*

this was wwe's best opportunity to have one seeing as how both bray and kane are made out to be eerie characters and with kane taking a few months off due to filming, would've preferred it to a ring of fire match


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: would love to see a buried alive match between bray and kane*

would be cool to see


----------



## DaCoolPlant

*Re: would love to see a buried alive match between bray and kane*

I'd rather see this than a ring of fire match.


----------



## kjdvn1340

*Re: would love to see a buried alive match between bray and kane*

I love this match!


----------



## squeelbitch

*Re: would love to see a buried alive match between bray and kane*

it's been so long since they have had one, don't know if it's a pg thing where wwe are afraid that kids may get upset watching someone getting "buried alive"


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: would love to see a buried alive match between bray and kane*



squeelbitch said:


> it's been so long since they have had one, don't know if it's a pg thing where wwe are afraid that kids may get upset watching someone getting "buried alive"


They had one in 2010 between Kane and Undertaker, so it can't be because it's PG.. It's mostly Undertaker's match, if he's not around we won't see that match much.

Would love to see it though.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Re: would love to see a buried alive match between bray and kane*

*nvm*


----------



## squeelbitch

*Re: would love to see a buried alive match between bray and kane*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> They had one in 2010 between Kane and Undertaker, so it can't be because it's PG.. It's mostly Undertaker's match, if he's not around we won't see that match much.
> 
> Would love to see it though.


my bad, must of happened when i took a break from watching wwe for a few months (goes to search youtube for the match now)


----------



## ShaunRicker

*Re: would love to see a buried alive match between bray and kane*

me too!..


----------



## Showoff 2.0

*Re: would love to see a buried alive match between bray and kane*

if pg stops the buried alive gimmick then they should do a casket match


----------



## CripplerXFace

*Re: would love to see a buried alive match between bray and kane*

Did somebody say buried? :HHH2


----------



## Chrome

*Re: would love to see a buried alive match between bray and kane*

Tbh, maybe they should have done this instead of the Ring of Fire match. While the spectacle of seeing the ring on fire is cool, it limits the wrestlers greatly. With a Buried Alive match, anything goes, which would've allowed Wyatt and Kane to just beat the shit out of each other all over the arena. 

But who knows, maybe we will still see it? I don't think the match at Summerslam will be the only one between the two.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*Re: would love to see a buried alive match between bray and kane*

I just hope Kane comes back with his old attire. Not for nostalgia or anything like that, his old attire just plain and simple was more intimidating during the 90's. He looked like a legit monster. Now he just looks weird.


----------



## JY57

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Stars_Set_for_WWE_Tryout_Camp_Attendance.html



> - The Wyatt Family is a major Triple H project right now and the feeling is that they're getting ready for a big push, in a sense they're being groomed for The Shield's spot. There is a lot of talk about The Shield being moved down. With recent Triple H projects like Kharma and Sin Cara bombing, he's likely going to go hard with The Wyatts.
> 
> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter


----------



## rocknblues81

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Stars_Set_for_WWE_Tryout_Camp_Attendance.html


The Shield have become stagnant. It's starting to look like the WWE does not know what to do with them at this point.


----------



## Mr. I

Kharma and Sin Cara are "recent"? Those were over two years ago, and he's been running the Talent Relations department very well in the time since.


----------



## Bryan D.

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Stars_Set_for_WWE_Tryout_Camp_Attendance.html


Oh shit, YES. I'm so pumped now.

:mark:


----------



## Heli

Bryan D. said:


> Oh shit, YES. I'm so pumped now.
> 
> :mark:


Inb4



> It is being reported that Triple H is pushing hard for Big E Langston. Triple H had previously been high on the Wyatt Family but got bored of them after SummerSlam.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Wasn't the Shield HHH's pet project too?


----------



## Bryan D.

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Wasn't the Shield HHH's pet project too?


Probably. And they beat every single main-eventer in the WWE. It's good to be HHH's pet project.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

I just still don't see the appeal with the Wyatts.

Not to be a huge debby downer but I think Bray Wyatt is even overrated on the mic. He just talks like a physco-path, it can't be that hard to do as opposed to like cutting a really great serious promo or something. 

Idk they just aren't doing it for me, they come out and my reaction is like "aw fuck not these hillbillies" I mean there entrance is cool with the lights going out (except for that stupid pig mask) but it just, meh. I don't like the hill billy angle.

Edit: And the endgame with these guys doesn't seem to be all that high, so I don't see whats worth getting extremely excited about like with someone headed up to tip top mainevent status.


----------



## World's Best

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> I just still don't see the appeal with the Wyatts.
> 
> Not to be a huge debby downer but I think Bray Wyatt is even overrated on the mic. He just talks like a physco-path, it can't be that hard to do as opposed to like cutting a really great serious promo or something.
> .


This is what I think of The Shield and DA.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

World's Best said:


> This is what I think of The Shield and DA.


I feel the same way with them to a lesser extent, not the biggest Shield fan by any means but they are a million times better than the Wyatts.


----------



## hazuki

I don't want to see The Shield move down. Both factions should be uppercard/mainevent.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I really wish these comparisons between The Wyatt Family and The Shield would just end. Apart from the brief spell where the Wyatts would attack random babyfaces (and it was really brief), they virtually have nothing in common. The Shield are all equal, whereas the Wyatts have a clear leader with a big man tag team acting as henchmen.


----------



## Stad

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> I just still don't see the appeal with the Wyatts.
> 
> Not to be a huge debby downer but I think Bray Wyatt is even overrated on the mic. He just talks like a physco-path, it can't be that hard to do as opposed to like cutting a really great serious promo or something.
> 
> Idk they just aren't doing it for me, they come out and my reaction is like "aw fuck not these hillbillies" I mean there entrance is cool with the lights going out (except for that stupid pig mask) but it just, meh. I don't like the hill billy angle.
> 
> Edit: And the endgame with these guys doesn't seem to be all that high, so I don't see whats worth getting extremely excited about like with someone headed up to tip top mainevent status.


Yeah, i think everyone already knows you don't like them considering you let it be known about 50 times in this thread. 

I'm sure this man will keep you entertained though.










:ti


----------



## Bryan D.

Stad said:


> Yeah, i think everyone already knows you don't like them considering you let it be known about 50 times in this thread.
> 
> I'm sure this man will keep you entertained though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ti


:wyatt


----------



## FlemmingLemming

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> I just still don't see the appeal with the Wyatts.
> 
> Not to be a huge debby downer but I think Bray Wyatt is even overrated on the mic. He just talks like a physco-path, it can't be that hard to do as opposed to like cutting a really great serious promo or something.
> 
> Idk they just aren't doing it for me, they come out and my reaction is like "aw fuck not these hillbillies" I mean there entrance is cool with the lights going out (except for that stupid pig mask) but it just, meh. I don't like the hill billy angle.
> 
> Edit: And the endgame with these guys doesn't seem to be all that high, so I don't see whats worth getting extremely excited about like with someone headed up to tip top mainevent status.


Can't blame you for having an opinion. The only thing I can say is that based on what WWE has done with them so far, they're a pretty blank slate. I became a fan of the NXT characters. Since they've come to the main roster there hasn't been much told about their story other than Harper and Rowan are Wyatt's followers. If I weren't a huge fan I would still give them more than one PPV cycle of appearances to form an opinion based on the depth of Wyatt's character. 

There's a lot left to unfold. Why do Harper and Rowan follow Wyatt? What's Wyatt's goal? Why did he say that he was dead? etc, etc...If the WWE chooses not to answer some of this stuff, or those answers disappoint, then you could be on to something. Time will tell. And time is on Wyatt's side. (Sorry, I had to say that.)


----------



## Coyotex

FlemmingLemming said:


> Can't blame you for having an opinion. The only thing I can say is that based on what WWE has done with them so far, they're a pretty blank slate. I became a fan of the NXT characters. Since they've come to the main roster there hasn't been much told about their story other than Harper and Rowan are Wyatt's followers. If I weren't a huge fan I would still give them more than one PPV cycle of appearances to form an opinion based on the depth of Wyatt's character.
> 
> There's a lot left to unfold. Why do Harper and Rowan follow Wyatt? What's Wyatt's goal? Why did he say that he was dead? etc, etc...If the WWE chooses not to answer some of this stuff, or those answers disappoint, then you could be on to something. Time will tell. And time is on Wyatt's side. (Sorry, I had to say that.)


i agree....also the picture in your sig is awsome did you make that yourself?


----------



## FlemmingLemming

Coyotex said:


> i agree....also the picture in your sig is awsome did you make that yourself?


Yeah, I went on a photoshop binge and started making wrestling themed movie posters. That one is from The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Stad said:


> Yeah, i think everyone already knows you don't like them considering you let it be known about 50 times in this thread.
> 
> I'm sure this man will keep you entertained though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ti





Bryan D. said:


> :wyatt


Just asked a friend who is a complete casual, doesn't watch anymore, used to watch with some friends. But like I said he stopped watching like 05/06 right as Cena was starting to get hot.

Okay so he hasn't watched since then, and hasn't gave a fuck since.

I showed him pictures of the Wyatts, broke down there entrance & stuff & how Bray Wyatt cuts promos.

I asked who he would rather see on a wrestling show, Tito Ortiz or the Wyatts and he said Tito right away.



FlemmingLemming said:


> Can't blame you for having an opinion. The only thing I can say is that based on what WWE has done with them so far, they're a pretty blank slate. I became a fan of the NXT characters. Since they've come to the main roster there hasn't been much told about their story other than Harper and Rowan are Wyatt's followers. If I weren't a huge fan I would still give them more than one PPV cycle of appearances to form an opinion based on the depth of Wyatt's character.
> 
> There's a lot left to unfold. Why do Harper and Rowan follow Wyatt? What's Wyatt's goal? Why did he say that he was dead? etc, etc...If the WWE chooses not to answer some of this stuff, or those answers disappoint, then you could be on to something. Time will tell. And time is on Wyatt's side. (Sorry, I had to say that.)


I'm still giving them a chance, if they do something cool or something happens with them that I like I'll change, like I wasn't the biggest Magnus fan, didn't see the appeal in him & now hes one of my favorites.

But so far they haven't been doing it for me, but its not final judgement.

And thanks for understanding that its pro wrestling, and all about opinion.


----------



## Sonnen Says

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Just asked a friend who is a complete casual, doesn't watch anymore, used to watch with some friends. But like I said he stopped watching like 05/06 right as Cena was starting to get hot.
> 
> Okay so he hasn't watched since then, and hasn't gave a fuck since.
> 
> I showed him pictures of the Wyatts, broke down there entrance & stuff & how Bray Wyatt cuts promos.
> 
> *I asked who he would rather see on a wrestling show, Tito Ortiz or the Wyatts and he said Tito right away.
> *
> 
> 
> I'm still giving them a chance, if they do something cool or something happens with them that I like I'll change, like I wasn't the biggest Magnus fan, didn't see the appeal in him & now hes one of my favorites.
> 
> But so far they haven't been doing it for me, but its not final judgement.
> 
> And thanks for understanding that its pro wrestling, and all about opinion.


:lmao


----------



## Stad

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Just asked a friend who is a complete casual, doesn't watch anymore, used to watch with some friends. But like I said he stopped watching like 05/06 right as Cena was starting to get hot.
> 
> Okay so he hasn't watched since then, and hasn't gave a fuck since.
> 
> I showed him pictures of the Wyatts, broke down there entrance & stuff & how Bray Wyatt cuts promos.
> 
> *I asked who he would rather see on a wrestling show, Tito Ortiz or the Wyatts and he said Tito right away.*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still giving them a chance, if they do something cool or something happens with them that I like I'll change, like I wasn't the biggest Magnus fan, didn't see the appeal in him & now hes one of my favorites.
> 
> But so far they haven't been doing it for me, but its not final judgement.
> 
> And thanks for understanding that its pro wrestling, and all about opinion.


:ti

Probably cause he knows who Tito Ortiz is lol, obviously he is gonna say that if he's never even heard or watched The Wyatts before you told them who they were.


----------



## Bryan D.

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Just asked a friend who is a complete casual, doesn't watch anymore, used to watch with some friends. But like I said he stopped watching like 05/06 right as Cena was starting to get hot.
> 
> Okay so he hasn't watched since then, and hasn't gave a fuck since.
> 
> I showed him pictures of the Wyatts, broke down there entrance & stuff & how Bray Wyatt cuts promos.
> 
> I asked who he would rather see on a wrestling show, Tito Ortiz or the Wyatts and he said Tito right away.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still giving them a chance, if they do something cool or something happens with them that I like I'll change, like I wasn't the biggest Magnus fan, didn't see the appeal in him & now hes one of my favorites.
> 
> But so far they haven't been doing it for me, but its not final judgement.
> 
> And thanks for understanding that its pro wrestling, and all about opinion.


Who in the hell wants to see Tito in a wrestling show? He's not even A WRESTLER. He's a MMA fighter. What're you expecting from Tito in his future TNA run? Do you think he's bringing on ratings? PPV buys? No. Tito will just be there. Nobody gives a fuck about the guy. Bray Wyatt? Eh, can't say the same thing. He gets solid pops everytime he comes in. People CARE about the guy. Can't say the same thing for Tito.

Now, why would you prefer to see Tito in a Wrestling show instead of an awesome character like Wyatt? Do you think he's some sort of God aka Brock Lesnar?

:brock


----------



## DCR

It's hard for me to believe TNA fans will care about Tito Ortiz when mma fans don't even care about Tito Ortiz.


----------



## Stad

DCR said:


> It's hard for me to believe TNA fans will care about Tito Ortiz when mma fans don't even care about Tito Ortiz.


Indeed. Tito hasn't been relevant in the MMA world in years lol.


----------



## Snothlisberger

Why are you people even acknowledging this AJ styles pi guy? Come on people, you're all better than this


----------



## Arcade

Wyatt fans should check out the beginning of this week's Smackdown.


----------



## Stad

Bray's promo on Smackdown this week is one of his best yet IMO. :mark:

Here's a link to it. It's right at the beginning of SD.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x137w1i_wwe-smackdown-8-16-13-part-1-6-hq_sport?search_algo=2


----------



## Bryan D.

It was so fucking incredible. I don't even know what to say anymore. He's just so so so brilliant.





































The Wyatt Family :mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket

Great segment. Great promo. The brawl was pretty great too. 

Still not liking the fact that a demonic preacher man is wearing his own merchandise though, but that's just a minor niggle. Really wish I could watch Summerslam live now.


----------



## Dyl

I've always been adamant Taker's streak should remain undefeated. Until now. Wyatt should retire Kane and then go after the streak...and end it.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Bryan D. said:


> Who in the hell wants to see Tito in a wrestling show? He's not even A WRESTLER. He's a MMA fighter. What're you expecting from Tito in his future TNA run? Do you think he's bringing on ratings? PPV buys? No. Tito will just be there. Nobody gives a fuck about the guy. Bray Wyatt? Eh, can't say the same thing. He gets solid pops everytime he comes in. People CARE about the guy. Can't say the same thing for Tito.
> 
> Now, why would you prefer to see Tito in a Wrestling show instead of an awesome character like Wyatt? Do you think he's some sort of God aka Brock Lesnar?
> 
> :brock


Yeah on second thought, after seeing the whole Rampage/Tito thing play out a bit.

I'm not expecting anything big to come from it (not that I was before) but its just kind of a cool thing to have something different especially someone like Tito Ortiz who has been a big name. Again not expecting anything, just kinda cool to have them on the show as long as they are used in the right way. Clearly its all spike though, and they are just here for a bit to promote there thing & hopefully add a little bit to the impact show.

Anyways on to the Wyatts, I don't see them as a big thing like you do. People like them & thats great for them that they are enjoying it, but I don't see the endgame to this as anything too big. As a group its kind of a midcard act. I think seeing them again the shield might be interesting but you can't do it now for a few reasons, both are supposed to be heel teams & the Shield are losing some steam so I don't think this is the right time to do it.

I don't know, I'm still going to try, but I'm just not getting on board with the hill billy thing right now, maybe once they move on past this Kane thing I will see something in them I like. I guess we will see. I'm gunna try to hold off on complete judgement until we see it play out a bit more.



Snoth said:


> Why are you people even acknowledging this AJ styles pi guy? Come on people, you're all better than this


Wow just cause I don't like something I'm suddenly worse than everyone else?

Its pro wrestling, opinion based. Just because you like something that I don't, or vice versa doesn't make anyone worse than the other.


----------



## Bryan D.

Bro, did you watch his promo on Smackdown this week? If not, you should watch.


----------



## Dyl

Bryan D. said:


> Bro, did you watch his promo on Smackdown this week? If not, you should watch.


I did (if you're talking to me), he was superb as usual.


----------



## Bryan D.

^ I was asking the AJ Styles guy but glad you like it. It was impressive.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Bryan D. said:


> Bro, did you watch his promo on Smackdown this week? If not, you should watch.


No I don't watch smackdown, but not that you brought it up I'm interested to hear to it, ill search it up here in a bit.


----------



## theArtist

Dyl said:


> I've always been adamant Taker's streak should remain undefeated. Until now. Wyatt should retire Kane and then go after the streak...and end it.


Yeah, a guy that's been around for a month & hasn't even wrestled a match yet already deserves to do what stars like Flair, HHH, Michaels, Orton, Punk, Kane, Batista, Edge etc couldn't. 

Christ this Wyatt angle is good at the moment, but people need to get a fucking grip.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

Dyl said:


> I've always been adamant Taker's streak should remain undefeated. Until now. Wyatt should retire Kane and then go after the streak...and end it.


Well first of all Kane has a few years left in the tank as he's stated in various interviews and as for the Streak I defiantly don't see Bray Wyatt breaking it, infact I don't see anyone breaking it.

If anyone deserves to break it, it should be Kane due to the History him and Taker have shared over the years.


----------



## Stad

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> No I don't watch smackdown, but not that you brought it up I'm interested to hear to it, ill search it up here in a bit.


I posted it, scroll up a bit you'll see it.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Stad said:


> I posted it, scroll up a bit you'll see it.


Alright thanks, I'm gunna check it out now.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Its just so weird.

It was a good promo for this character, I don't know what his name is but the guy playing Bray Wyatt has really done a great job of it.

Again personally, just still not really a fan of it, this promo was better cause it made sense, but I find alot of what he has said this far doesn't make sense, he just says random stuff that no one understands & laughs sadistically. 

I don't know its just still not grabbing me, we will see where they go after Summerslam, I'm gunna try to remain open to it though.


----------



## Se7endeuce

*Bray Wyatt*

Watching Smackdown. Am I the only one who thinks Bray Wyatt looks like a small, young version of Earthquake?


----------



## theArtist

*Re: Bray Wyatt*

He looks like the dirty love child of Earthquake & Mideon.


----------



## Nimbus

*Re: Bray Wyatt*

Husky sucks.


----------



## x78

Wyatt starting to hit his straps on the main roster, that Smackdown promo/segment was on par with his NXT work. I agree with the earlier guy about Wyatt wearing his own t-shirt though, it shouldn't really be happening even though it's only a minor thing.


----------



## connormurphy13

I may have been the only one who noticed, but the replay of the Wyatt's promo from Smackdown was conveniently placed right before a Shield match. Right after it was done you could see Ambrose creepily looking up the ramp, possibly towards the screen it was playing on?


----------



## x78

*Re: Bray Wyatt*



Nimbus said:


> Husky sucks.


----------



## Crozer

Wyatt's hair is too fucking perfect.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

connormurphy13 said:


> I may have been the only one who noticed, but the replay of the Wyatt's promo from Smackdown was conveniently placed right before a Shield match. Right after it was done you could see Ambrose creepily looking up the ramp, possibly towards the screen it was playing on?


noticed the placing of this promo too - but Ambrose always looks ticked off to me so I don't know if it means anything


----------



## Bryan D.

Did they air the replay for the arena? I mean, their theme song was playing.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Seriously. I was watching his segment on Smackdown with a bunch of non wrestling fans and it was cringey as hell. And I wasn't the only one that noticed it either. His promos are ridiculous... how people say this guy is a good mic worker is beyond me. Spouting random psychological shit does not make you a good mic worker.... Half of his lines don't make any goddamn sense. 

The one in particular was the line about walking on water because he can. This made no sense whatsoever and he just seems to ramble on and do that stupid fake laugh. Anyway,moving on... this guy is probably one of the most forced characters we've ever seen. Nodody will agree with me YET cause he's hot right now... but in due time, you'll see. 

This a "vignette" gimmick.


----------



## Bob Lincoln

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Reasonable opinion, doesn't sway me though. He entertains me when he's rambling which is something a lot of other guys aren't doing atm, which I chalk up as a plus.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

I agree with you King Bebe. I don't like the Wyatts either.


----------



## BigEMartin

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

i enjoy him, hes good on the mic. maybe in a few months the gimmick will wear off


----------



## CM BORK

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Agreed 100% but too scared to say it here for the neg reps. I cringe every time he appears and the crowd just smile or stick their hand out for a high five. Everything he says is pseudo babble and doesn't even attempt to make sense, just random words. At least Steiner, Sid and Warrior made that shit entertaining and not 100% serious second coming of Christ like Wyatt. He's just jobber Husky Harris as well ffs.
It's all so ridiculous and staged, cringe every time. In a non-kayfabe social media dominated 2013 that serious gimmick thing doesn't work any more. Unless you're a legend like Undertaker/Kane.

Please don't neg rep because I don't like him!


:vince4


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Currently, I support Wyatt. I think his gimmick is too over the top and I'm not too big a fan, but he entertains me ATM, and whether or not he'll still be entertaining in the future is a test of time. However, I somewhat doubt it.


----------



## BigEMartin

*Re: would love to see a buried alive match between bray and kane*

Buried alive match Undertaker vs Bray Wyatt after Kane leaves for that movie??


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: would love to see a buried alive match between bray and kane*

I think they should put Barrett in that match, they've buried him in every other sense of the word.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: would love to see a buried alive match between bray and kane*

Maybe Wyatt beats Kane at SS, sends him off for awhile,then months later it's Taker vs Wyatt in Buried Alive match, and right when Wyatt is about to put Undertaker in the dirt,lights go out and Kane is in the grave and puts Wyatt in and helps Taker win(Wyatt won't be written off,cause after match ends,we could have Harper/Rowan digging into the grave to rescue Bray)


----------



## Karma101

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Agreed. Fuck unique gimmicks. Just make him cookie cutter like everyone else.


----------



## Buttermaker

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Bray Wyatt is awesome, his promos just don't make sense at all.. Watching his Smackdown segment right moew.


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

I sense alot of anger in you, King Bebe.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Agreed 100%

I brought up the point about his mic work before aswell, I don't see whats so great about sadistically laughing and saying random things that make no sense.

It doesn't make any sense, I don't get it, its not really something that makes you think "wow thats fucking awesome I want to see what this guy does next week" or whatever, its just, like you say cringe worthy.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

*Re: would love to see a buried alive match between bray and kane*

Not Cena's signature match, only he can preform in those. :cena5


----------



## McNugget

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*


----------



## SideTableDrawer

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Never watch with non-fans.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Well, of course YOU hate him, he's actually talented. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

King Bebe marks for Great Khali, Bo Dallas and Lord Tensai.:lmao

He's not someone that should judge talent.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

His promos make sense to a certain degree. Have you never heard them refer to him as "cryptic" before? They're suppose to leave a little to the imagination because his gimmick is supposedly a complex of different things. I don't agree with everyone saying he just spouts nonsense. 

I do think his laugh came off as more genuine in NXT and he has been watered down on the mic in WWE. Hopefully that'll change. 

Anyways, I think you're first mistake was watching Smackdown with your non-wrestling friends. WWE seems extremely cringeworthy at times when watching it alone and I've found that the fear of judgement from others who aren't somewhat numb to WWE's effects or know nothing about wrestling in general can make almost even the coolest segments seem somewhat cringeworthy.


----------



## Crozer

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

:ti

Everything he says is tied to something just like his previous promos when they all were directed at Kane. This is a gimmick that will work with time itself, as time goes on, the more in-depth we go in the character of Bray Wyatt, Just like it happened with Taker and Kane. 

This storyline is simply above the inferior mind such as OP.


----------



## Dark Church

If you don't understand his promos you may just need to pay attention more. His promo tonight was great and made sense. I like a promo that isn't just I'm going to beat the hell right out of the devils favorite demon.


----------



## BigDLangston

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

It's not cringe worthy. It is supposed to name make sense because it is supposed to be eerie and shit. And he plays the character really well. So I disagree


----------



## LittleReyRey

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

So Kane's promos make sense? That's what you're trying to tell me? He literally says the same nonsensical shit every time he's on the mic.


----------



## Harbinger

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

From what I've seen its always the people either too lazy or too dense to decipher what he's saying that don't think he's talented. His promos are never pointless, they have hardly any filler, and they're always creatively done. He just presents the typical monster heel material in a new and fresh way. He comes up with awesome metaphors and riddles. The fact that you can't figure it out isn't a fault on his part in any way.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Let me spell it out nice and slow. Bray Wyatt is a CULT LEADER. He claims that people are too attached to their nice, happy, insignificant lives, which are, in fact, lies. He promises to show people the truth about life if they join him and follow his ways of thinking. Are these things a reality, or is he just an egomaniac trying to lure weak minded people to his cause to push an agenda? The latter. That's what cults do. They pick out people, manipulate and lure them into thinking the way the cult leader does, and then basically control them. That's what cults are about. Control. Why does he say he can walk on water? He's calling himself these people's savior and comparing himself to Jesus. Its not 'psychological babble.' I will go through a Wyatt promo and explain to you word by word what he means.



> It was R-Truth who suffered a beating at the hands of The Wyatt Family Monday night on Raw, but it was clear Bray Wyatt’s attention was devoted to another Superstar: Kane.
> 
> The giveaway came after Wyatt viciously downed Truth and instructed Kane to “follow the buzzards” — a recurring command uttered by the menacing newcomer. (Wyatt indeed repeated the message two nights later on WWE Main Event.)
> 
> Yet, a closer examination of Wyatt’s words Monday night — even before he called out The Big Red Machine by name — suggests the entire sermon may have been directed at the Superstar who Wyatt Family members Erick Rowan and Luke Harper brutally attacked one week earlier. Since he and his two disciples began appearing in vignettes last month, Wyatt has spellbound and confounded the WWE Universe in equal measure with his inscrutable rants.
> 
> A line-by-line breakdown of his speech on Raw may help decode the riddle and give clues as to what Wyatt is trying to accomplish in targeting The Devil’s Favorite Demon.
> 
> Take a look and decide for yourself:
> 
> “They've been lying to you, man. There ain’t no such thing as a hero, not anymore. But you … have become addicted to the illusion of what a hero is. … You think you need someone to pat you on the back.”
> 
> By dismissing heroism off the bat, could Wyatt have been zeroing in on Kane’s apparent interest in maintaining a fan-friendly image of late? The “pat on the back,” meanwhile, could refer to Kane seeking approval from either his peers (e.g., Bryan) or the WWE Universe more broadly.
> 
> “What if I was to tell you that the man who made you is a liar?”
> 
> This line might be a callous — albeit not wholly inaccurate — allusion to Kane’s father, the late Paul Bearer. The legendary manager, who passed away March 5, is a beloved figure in WWE lore. Still, there’s no denying Bearer played his share of head games while in WWE, even waging some of those psychological battles against his very own son. A more ominous interpretation suggests Wyatt was simply undermining all that Bearer taught Kane.
> 
> “What if I was to tell you that your own flesh and blood turned his back on you?”
> 
> Any reference to Kane’s “flesh and blood” immediately brings to mind one name: The Undertaker. The Phenom and his half-brother have fought each other in some of the most hellish battles ever witnessed in WWE, but last we saw of The Undertaker, he was firmly on Kane’s side. Then again, following an ambush by The Hounds of Justice in April, The Undertaker has gone MIA. Perhaps Wyatt is wise to something that remains hidden from the rest of us.
> 
> “I will never turn my back on you, and maybe, maybe the answers you seek have been slapping you right in the face.Maybe, just maybe, I — Bray Wyatt, the eater of worlds — have been the answer all along.”
> 
> Considering what transpired between Kane and The Wyatt Family on the July 8 edition of Raw, this comment — coupled with Wyatt’s admission that R-Truth was “not the truth we seek” — only fuels speculation that Wyatt was speaking to The Big Red Machine all along. By telling Kane to “follow the buzzards,” was the lantern-carrying enigma offering Kane salvation, or a future of decay?
> 
> One thing seems for certain: There’s way more to Bray Wyatt than meets the eye.


All that stuff about "they've been lying to you?" He's trying to shatter Kane's perceptions and shake his faith. That makes him easier to manipulate and control.

The line about "the man who made you is a liar." Translates to "everything you've been told up until this point isn't true." Is the man Paul Bearer or God? No idea, but it doesn't really matter.

The stuff about his flesh and blood turning his back on him? He's saying Undertaker has betrayed him and won't be there to help Kane if he needs it. Effectively, he's saying Undertaker abandoned Kane.

Lastly, where he says he won't turn his back on Kane. He's saying that while everyone else in Kane's life has betrayed or lied to him, Bray Wyatt wouldn't. He's destroying Kane's beliefs in everything he held dear and trying to replace those things with himself. 

In short, here's the summed up version:

"Kane, everyone has been lying to you. Paul Bearer, Undertaker, God...they've all deceived you for your entire life. In fact, Undertaker has betrayed you and isn't around anymore. You have no one in your family to watch out for you. But I will. I will treat you well. I'll be there for you and support you forever."

You find what people believe in, destroy it, play upon their beliefs and manipulate them into thinking the way you do, and thus, you can control them. That is the entire purpose of the Bray Wyatt character. He is a charismatic, charming lunatic who gets his jollies off of controlling people. They didn't spell it out clearer than this in the same fashion I did for 2 reasons. 1) They were trying to be creative and 2) They assumed their audience wasn't full of inbred morons who would start scratching their heads when something above a 1st grade reading comprehension level came on television.

It all makes sense and people, like me, get it. Some of you guys don't. That doesn't make Bray cringe worthy, that makes YOU stupid.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



Mr.Cricket said:


> King Bebe marks for Great Khali, Bo Dallas and Lord Tensai.:lmao
> 
> He's not someone that should judge talent.


OP also made this thread once:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/839081-bo-dallas-has.html

So Bray Wyatt is cringeworthy, yet Bo Dallas has "IT?"


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: would love to see a buried alive match between bray and kane*

Bray and Taker could have it.


----------



## Snapdragon

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

I really hope this gimmick doesn't get dumbed down


----------



## Dub J

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



Snapdragon said:


> I really hope this gimmick doesn't get dumbed down


It will. Too many people are too lazy or simple to understand.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

You guys need to get your facts straight. I do not mark for the Great Khali or Bo Dallas. That Dallas thread was tongue in cheek. And all I said was, seeing Khali dancing is ridiculous because he's 7'5 and should be a monster heel. 

Gotta love how 80% of Wyatt fans' response is "Well if you don't get it, YOU'RE STUPID!" 

You just can't talk to some people. If I suggested that Husky Harris should get a push years ago, you guys probably would have said "LOL BEBE MARKS FOR HUSKY!!!11"... that says everything about you guys and your intelligence. Who knows, maybe Bo Dallas will get a big transformation like Wyatt, and you guys will be soiling your panties like you always do when something new comes along? Nobody has even considered that.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

I remember some creepy wrestler by the name of The Undertaker, who would ramble on about dragging people through the gates of hell and releasing demons to take their souls...and none of that really made sense, especially when he would die and resurrect...but now he's a legend.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Hes a good mic worker but I don't like much this feud, well I never liked a Kane feud xD, there no other way but be cheesy as fuck with him, I don't like some little things on Bray Wyatt like ''the eater of worlds'' it's just so much lol, and his laugh needs some work maybe he should just grin and that would be enough.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Some of his fans even go to desperate measures to defend the guy such as rescripting his promos :lmao

That says it all.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Hates Bray but marks for Bo Dallas.

Yea..... unk2


----------



## Dub J

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



King Bebe said:


> You guys need to get your facts straight. I do not mark for the Great Khali or Bo Dallas. That Dallas thread was tongue in cheek. And all I said was, seeing Khali dancing is ridiculous because he's 7'5 and should be a monster heel.
> 
> Gotta love how 80% of Wyatt fans' response is "Well if you don't get it, YOU'RE STUPID!"
> 
> You just can't talk to some people. If I suggested that Husky Harris should get a push years ago, you guys probably would have said "LOL BEBE MARKS FOR HUSKY!!!11"... that says everything about you guys and your intelligence. Who knows, maybe Bo Dallas will get a big transformation like Wyatt, and you guys will be soiling your panties like you always do when something new comes along? Nobody has even considered that.


I'm not really a big Wyatt fan. I like the gimmick but that's pretty much all at this point. Maybe that will change down the line. 

No universe exists where I can ever find myself excited to see Bo Dallas.


----------



## Last Chancery

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

I agree about his voice and delivery being campy and cringe-worthy. I dig the wrestlers filling the roles, just don't like how cheesy it is when they seem to be aiming for scarier. '97 Kane was scary. '97 Kane also didn't speak.


----------



## Johnno3k

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

So, after Kane leaves than no more supernatural gimmicks? It's a good thing the Undertaker didn't debut now. Otherwise people would be shouting out, "Mean Mark" Even Stone Cold would get the whole, "RINGERMASTER"


----------



## Brye

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



CM BORK said:


> Agreed 100% *but too scared to say it here for the neg reps.* I cringe every time he appears and the crowd just smile or stick their hand out for a high five. Everything he says is pseudo babble and doesn't even attempt to make sense, just random words. At least Steiner, Sid and Warrior made that shit entertaining and not 100% serious second coming of Christ like Wyatt. He's just jobber Husky Harris as well ffs.
> It's all so ridiculous and staged, cringe every time. In a non-kayfabe social media dominated 2013 that serious gimmick thing doesn't work any more. Unless you're a legend like Undertaker/Kane.
> 
> Please don't neg rep because I don't like him!
> 
> 
> :vince4


Why would anyone be too scared to post their opinion because of neg reps? It literally means nothing. If you don't like it, feel free to say it as long as it's in a respectable manner. The people that get neg repped are the ones that sound like assholes and then act like everyone is against them when in reality they've put everyone against them. Speak your mind, that's what this place is for.


----------



## Crozer

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

:ti @ anyone caring about rep points.


----------



## CM BORK

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



Brye said:


> Why would anyone be too scared to post their opinion because of neg reps? It literally means nothing. If you don't like it, feel free to say it as long as it's in a respectable manner. The people that get neg repped are the ones that sound like assholes and then act like everyone is against them when in reality they've put everyone against them. Speak your mind, that's what this place is for.


Thanks, appreciate it boss. :cena2

So do you not get auto-ban if it goes too far into red or something? I thought there was a point to this rep system.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



King Bebe said:


> Some of his fans even go to desperate measures to defend the guy such as rescripting his promos :lmao
> 
> That says it all.


So wait, let me get this shit straight. Someone gave you a full out resonable reply, if we're on the same note here, with a quote and everything, and explained how all the things he say is relevant, and you just shrug it off. 

Oh, okay. That's the right way of going at it. :clap 

Bray Wyatt's speeches do hold relatively to his gimmick itself. As someone else mentioned, he's a crazy cult leader. He's speaking to make himself look like above the natura human. Almost trying to make himself seem like a God, or hell, even the devil. 

This whole gimmick, to me at least has potentinal. You may think it's going to get old after a while, and you're entilted to your opinion. I can see how one would get bored with the speeches and stuff like that. To me, I can see where the speeches relate to the gimmick he has. After that "I'm already dead." quote, I'm really estatic to see what they'll do with him at the Ring Of Fire match with Kane. Really hoping they just have him walk through the fire somehow, completely safe looking without any harm. Would really add into that "devil" or something among those lines gimmick. 

On another note, Bray Wyatt also is set up to have really interesting feuds, if done right. Putting him against Kane immeditaly, seems a bit too soon. However, if Kane truly is leaving after SS as rumored, they could have him return as a serious monster to rival Bray's demonic presence, almost. They could also set up something with Taker. Could have half the roster against him, in a desperate need for them to all team up. 

Honestly, I might be a bit skeptic because it is fresh and new, but I do see tons of ways this character could work. It's been awhile since something as fresh as Bray came into the scene, so that may be why.


----------



## FCP

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



CM BORK said:


> Thanks, appreciate it boss. :cena2
> 
> So do you not get auto-ban if it goes too far into red or something? I thought there was a point to this rep system.


Not really , no. At least, I don't think so. Just means you said some things the other people didn't like. Truly doesn't mean anything at the end of the day. 

Post what you want, pal.


----------



## eldoon

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

He is only liked because of his neck beard and fedora.

He sucks as a character and cannot even play it well.


----------



## padraic

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

he hams it up slightly too much but he's still a great gimmick


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

I thought him not making any sense was the whole point of the gimmick. Hes a crazy cult leader who says crazy shit that only crazy people can understand. Well anyways I think hed be better as a face. This probably sounds crazy but I can see him being the Cajun Stone Cold in a way.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



CM BORK said:


> *Agreed 100% but too scared to say it here for the neg reps.* I cringe every time he appears and the crowd just smile or stick their hand out for a high five. Everything he says is pseudo babble and doesn't even attempt to make sense, just random words. At least Steiner, Sid and Warrior made that shit entertaining and not 100% serious second coming of Christ like Wyatt. He's just jobber Husky Harris as well ffs.
> It's all so ridiculous and staged, cringe every time. In a non-kayfabe social media dominated 2013 that serious gimmick thing doesn't work any more. Unless you're a legend like Undertaker/Kane.
> *
> Please don't neg rep because I don't like him!*
> 
> 
> :vince4


so wait you are too afraid to speak your mind because you are afraid that someone will neg rep you on some wrestling forum online? wow.... thats just.... wow :no:

in fact thats worthy of a...


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

It's not that his promos don't make sense to some of you people on here, it's just that your minds cannot make sense of them. This is your problem not his. :sandow

With countless WWE Officials, other wrestlers, and upper management being very high on his work, you have the answer that the onus is on you, because the talent level is surely there for all with sensible minds to see.

:wyatt


----------



## MrWrestlingVIII

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

I think he's cool, from what I've seen. I'm enjoying his feud with Kane.


----------



## obby

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Really have to hand it to Kentonbomb. He's great at getting a reaction from people. :clap


----------



## kaiho

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

I like the Wyatts visually.They make a solid looking group there.

I don't like Bray's work on the mic. He makes a mess of the whole thing but not even in a believable "i am mental so fuck you all" way. Don't get me wrong ... he looks like he is actually one of the few wrestlers who can deliver a long promo but his material is not good at this point.

And allow me to have my concerns about the in-ring abilities of Bray's "brothers". They have an uncanny ability to make a mess of their group attacks with their unsynchronized kicks and blows. And i don't mean they have to be synchronized as a group. I mean that they both (well ... especially Rowan) need to synchronise what their own arms and legs are doing. What a mess from time to time .... 

i like the gimmick. I like the vignettes. I don't enjoy the execution.


----------



## JustJoel

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

He invented War.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



eldoon said:


> He is only liked because of his neck beard and fedora.
> 
> He sucks as a character and cannot even play it well.


I really do like fedoras. You raise many valid points.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



THANOS said:


> It's not that his promos that don't make sense to some of you people on here, it's just that your minds cannot make sense of them. This is your problem not his. :sandow
> 
> With countless WWE Officials, other wrestlers, and upper management being very high on his work, you have the answer that the onus is on you, because the talent level is surely there for all with sensible minds to see.
> 
> :wyatt


So because we don't like something we are stupid?

I think we understand whats going on with it, or else some people are just going too far trying to justify when the character cuts a promo that has alot of random shit in it.

At the end of the day it doesn't matter what upper management thinks, its what the fans think.

There are alot of people that like this, and I'm happy for those of you that do, but just because someone doesn't like it doesn't mean we need to go over board justifying it & imply those who don't like it are wrong or stupid in some way.


----------



## theswayzetrain

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Well i like then and it's something new.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



> At the end of the day it doesn't matter what upper management thinks, its what the fans think.


LOL, no, it's seriously what management thinks that matters. Just look at Del Rio, no fan has ever given him a reaction and he's a 4x WWE Champion/WHC while RVD is a career midcarder. If Vince thinks you're too small, or weird looking, or not good enough on the mic, or whatever other weird thing he decides, even if you do make it you're in for a long, hard road to get to the main event. That's why Daniel Bryan has had to go through 10x the difficulty that Sheamus has to get a push.

Hell, if they cared what the fans think, John Cena would've turned heel 5 years ago.

And also, that fan crap doesn't even matter because Bray Wyatt is praised by just about every fan that talks about him. The only ones bashing him seem to be TNA fans, lol.

Oh, and another thing. You don't HAVE to understand everything he says. All he has to do is scare the fuck out of the kids that love Cena, lol. That's his job, and he's damn good at it.


----------



## Eclairal

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

I like him but I agree, he is strange but I think that's what the WWE wants him to be. But I see why it's hard to get into him, I mean, he doesn't have a gimmick, he is just a guy who says random things plus Follow the buzzards. I know he have a gimmick but they did a bad job at explain it, I think most people don't know why Bray Wyatt do everything he does or if they even know what gimmick he have. Looks like they act like if everybody watched NXT


----------



## CripplerXFace

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

I dislike his lame finisher more than I dislike his gimmick. I don't particularly like his gimmick either but I can appreciate the passion he puts into it even if it is a bit overboard.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

I really enjoy his character and I really don't understand why people say it's just random shit. Every promo he cuts has a clear message if you are really paying attention to what he is saying. It all has a purpose, that's what I like most about the gimmick. Everything is dumbed down these days, god forbid we have one character that takes some thinking to understand.



THANOS said:


> It's not that his promos don't make sense to some of you people on here, it's just that your minds cannot make sense of them. This is your problem not his. :sandow
> 
> With countless WWE Officials, other wrestlers, and upper management being very high on his work, you have the answer that the onus is on you, because the talent level is surely there for all with sensible minds to see.
> 
> :wyatt


This.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



3VK said:


> From what I've seen its always the people either too lazy or too dense to decipher what he's saying that don't think he's talented. His promos are never pointless, they have hardly any filler, and they're always creatively done. He just presents the typical monster heel material in a new and fresh way. He comes up with awesome metaphors and riddles. The fact that you can't figure it out isn't a fault on his part in any way.


Pretty much this. Dumb haters who don't understand shit always hate talent like that.


----------



## DogSaget

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



CM BORK said:


> In a non-kayfabe social media dominated 2013 that serious gimmick thing doesn't work any more. Unless you're a legend like Undertaker/Kane.


Lets not stop making good characters because of the social media cesspool. With how much he invests into Bray Wyatt, it has the potential to be the next taker-esque character.


----------



## kaiho

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

the technique he is using to say what he wants to say is cringe worthy. It's not like he is saying something hard to understand. There are more innuendos in a CM Punk promo for example but i don't see people having difficulties "getting" them. 

If people weren't cringing when he was talking about Kane as a kid in school then i don't know what can ...

anyway.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



3VK said:


> From what I've seen its always the people either too lazy or too dense to decipher what he's saying that don't think he's talented. His promos are never pointless, they have hardly any filler, and they're always creatively done. He just presents the typical monster heel material in a new and fresh way. He comes up with awesome metaphors and riddles. The fact that you can't figure it out isn't a fault on his part in any way.





KO Bossy said:


> Let me spell it out nice and slow. Bray Wyatt is a CULT LEADER. He claims that people are too attached to their nice, happy, insignificant lives, which are, in fact, lies. He promises to show people the truth about life if they join him and follow his ways of thinking. Are these things a reality, or is he just an egomaniac trying to lure weak minded people to his cause to push an agenda? The latter. That's what cults do. They pick out people, manipulate and lure them into thinking the way the cult leader does, and then basically control them. That's what cults are about. Control. Why does he say he can walk on water? He's calling himself these people's savior and comparing himself to Jesus. Its not 'psychological babble.' I will go through a Wyatt promo and explain to you word by word what he means.
> 
> 
> 
> All that stuff about "they've been lying to you?" He's trying to shatter Kane's perceptions and shake his faith. That makes him easier to manipulate and control.
> 
> The line about "the man who made you is a liar." Translates to "everything you've been told up until this point isn't true." Is the man Paul Bearer or God? No idea, but it doesn't really matter.
> 
> The stuff about his flesh and blood turning his back on him? He's saying Undertaker has betrayed him and won't be there to help Kane if he needs it. Effectively, he's saying Undertaker abandoned Kane.
> 
> Lastly, where he says he won't turn his back on Kane. He's saying that while everyone else in Kane's life has betrayed or lied to him, Bray Wyatt wouldn't. He's destroying Kane's beliefs in everything he held dear and trying to replace those things with himself.
> 
> In short, here's the summed up version:
> 
> "Kane, everyone has been lying to you. Paul Bearer, Undertaker, God...they've all deceived you for your entire life. In fact, Undertaker has betrayed you and isn't around anymore. You have no one in your family to watch out for you. But I will. I will treat you well. I'll be there for you and support you forever."
> 
> You find what people believe in, destroy it, play upon their beliefs and manipulate them into thinking the way you do, and thus, you can control them. That is the entire purpose of the Bray Wyatt character. He is a charismatic, charming lunatic who gets his jollies off of controlling people. They didn't spell it out clearer than this in the same fashion I did for 2 reasons. 1) They were trying to be creative and 2) They assumed their audience wasn't full of inbred morons who would start scratching their heads when something above a 1st grade reading comprehension level came on television.
> 
> It all makes sense and people, like me, get it. Some of you guys don't. That doesn't make Bray cringe worthy, that makes YOU stupid.


The truest posts in this thread. OP and others, you have your answers.


----------



## Raw2003

King Bebe said:


> Seriously. I was watching his segment on Smackdown with a bunch of non wrestling fans and it was cringey as hell. And I wasn't the only one that noticed it either. His promos are ridiculous... how people say this guy is a good mic worker is beyond me. Spouting random psychological shit does not make you a good mic worker.... Half of his lines don't make any goddamn sense.
> 
> The one in particular was the line about walking on water because he can. This made no sense whatsoever and he just seems to ramble on and do that stupid fake laugh. Anyway,moving on... this guy is probably one of the most forced characters we've ever seen. Nodody will agree with me YET cause he's hot right now... but in due time, you'll see.
> 
> This a "vignette" gimmick.


You Sir Are An Idiot


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The One

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

King Bebe, you are something else.


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



KO Bossy said:


> Let me spell it out nice and slow. Bray Wyatt is a CULT LEADER. He claims that people are too attached to their nice, happy, insignificant lives, which are, in fact, lies. He promises to show people the truth about life if they join him and follow his ways of thinking. Are these things a reality, or is he just an egomaniac trying to lure weak minded people to his cause to push an agenda? The latter. That's what cults do. They pick out people, manipulate and lure them into thinking the way the cult leader does, and then basically control them. That's what cults are about. Control. Why does he say he can walk on water? He's calling himself these people's savior and comparing himself to Jesus. Its not 'psychological babble.' I will go through a Wyatt promo and explain to you word by word what he means.
> 
> 
> 
> All that stuff about "they've been lying to you?" He's trying to shatter Kane's perceptions and shake his faith. That makes him easier to manipulate and control.
> 
> The line about "the man who made you is a liar." Translates to "everything you've been told up until this point isn't true." Is the man Paul Bearer or God? No idea, but it doesn't really matter.
> 
> The stuff about his flesh and blood turning his back on him? He's saying Undertaker has betrayed him and won't be there to help Kane if he needs it. Effectively, he's saying Undertaker abandoned Kane.
> 
> Lastly, where he says he won't turn his back on Kane. He's saying that while everyone else in Kane's life has betrayed or lied to him, Bray Wyatt wouldn't. He's destroying Kane's beliefs in everything he held dear and trying to replace those things with himself.
> 
> In short, here's the summed up version:
> 
> "Kane, everyone has been lying to you. Paul Bearer, Undertaker, God...they've all deceived you for your entire life. In fact, Undertaker has betrayed you and isn't around anymore. You have no one in your family to watch out for you. But I will. I will treat you well. I'll be there for you and support you forever."
> 
> You find what people believe in, destroy it, play upon their beliefs and manipulate them into thinking the way you do, and thus, you can control them. That is the entire purpose of the Bray Wyatt character. He is a charismatic, charming lunatic who gets his jollies off of controlling people. They didn't spell it out clearer than this in the same fashion I did for 2 reasons. 1) They were trying to be creative and 2) They assumed their audience wasn't full of inbred morons who would start scratching their heads when something above a 1st grade reading comprehension level came on television.
> 
> It all makes sense and people, like me, get it. Some of you guys don't. That doesn't make Bray cringe worthy, that makes YOU stupid.


Thank you KO.


----------



## Interceptor88

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

I like Bray Wyatt because: 

1-Unique look. No more trunks/kneepads/wristbands bullshit. His attire stands out. 

2-Good mic work, good acting, good worker and good intensity. He talks like he believes what he's saying. Also his in ring skills are very decent. 

3-Unique gimmick. I cannot understand people saying his gimmick is over the top. Do you remember the Hurricane, Goldust, The Undertaker, Kane, Mankind, The Brood...? They all were entertainings, and they all had "over the top" gimmicks. In fact I will say it clear: I want MORE "over the top" gimmicks. I'm bored and tired of bland cocky heels and smiling faces doing nothing to entertain me. Bored of Barrett, Ziggler, Rhodes, Kingston, etc etc. Wrestling is about characters and stories, more similar to comic books than MMA or amateur wrestling. It has heroes and villains, it has drama and it should have a wide variety of characters. If you want a product where everybody are guys that look the same, talk the same and have the same 3/4 kind of characters(cocky heel/monster heel/smiling face/smiling less face), then OK. But I just wouldn't have a reason to watch that. If a dark gimmick cannot work in 2013 is because WWE watered down the product years ago(around 2009 I would say) and made casual fans think the only legit and serious characters are the guys in trunks with no particular or remarkable gimmick. 

And about Bray's gimmick, being cryptic is part of the character, indeed. But that doesn't mean it cannot be understood. Of course 8 years old and simpletons won't grasp a word-I'm not calling you that. But if you are perceptive, cultivated or cunning you will catch he usually talks about how sick the society is, and how alienated men are. And he talks about the liberation of following him.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

OP has a point unfortunately since he isn't at all an intelligent poster. Bray is not very appeasing to watch. Good on the mic, but his promo content needs to be streamlined. He can manage to keep the finer point that he wants to emphasis, but he is also spouting across things that have no relevancy. The audience aren't going to care one little bit because he done some research on philosophical shit to say.

And people who praise his 'cryptic' approach are bottom of the barrel fans. You think you might understand it, I don't really care if you actually do, but it's not going to get him over with the mass audience. That is something you should be caring about more than the alleged 'quality'. Wrestling fans themselves are at the lowest common demoninator when it comes to television audience. He should be going for something more brash, something to make them speak. They won't understand half of what he says.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Yeah fuck him, lets make him generic wrestler #9434324 instead.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



Desecrated said:


> OP has a point unfortunately since he isn't at all an intelligent poster. Bray is not very appeasing to watch. Good on the mic, but his promo content needs to be streamlined. He can manage to keep the finer point that he wants to emphasis, but he is also spouting across things that have no relevancy. The audience aren't going to care one little bit because he done some research on philosophical shit to say.
> 
> And people who praise his 'cryptic' approach are bottom of the barrel fans. You think you might understand it, I don't really care if you actually do, but it's not going to get him over with the mass audience. That is something you should be caring about more than the alleged 'quality'. Wrestling fans themselves are at the lowest common demoninator when it comes to television audience. He should be going for something more brash, something to make them speak. They won't understand half of what he says.


They don't have to understand half of what he says. His job is to scare the kids and let the adults that actually have a brain and care enough decipher the message. Apparently some fans are more bottom of the barrel than others.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

The same people who say Wyatt is bad are the same people who said the same thing about Raven who had arguably the best character in professional wrestling history.

What do they both have in common? They are too simple minded to understand the characters. Everything has to be spelled out for them to understand it. They have to be spoon fed, which ironically is what they complain about as well.

So I'm not surprised.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



Desecrated said:


> OP has a point unfortunately since he isn't at all an intelligent poster. Bray is not very appeasing to watch. Good on the mic, but his promo content needs to be streamlined. He can manage to keep the finer point that he wants to emphasis, but he is also spouting across things that have no relevancy. The audience aren't going to care one little bit because he done some research on philosophical shit to say.
> 
> *And people who praise his 'cryptic' approach are bottom of the barrel fans. You think you might understand it, I don't really care if you actually do, but it's not going to get him over with the mass audience.* That is something you should be caring about more than the alleged 'quality'. Wrestling fans themselves are at the lowest common demoninator when it comes to television audience. He should be going for something more brash, something to make them speak. They won't understand half of what he says.


:kobe

Do you seriously believe that people that actually understand what he is saying, since they've watched his character since it's early FCW days, are bottom of the barrel fans because they are actually using their brains?? Do you understand how stupid that sounds? Also, he's getting over with the audience just fine, and I bet you he'll get a huge pop at Summerslam as well to further validate my point.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



THANOS said:


> :kobe
> 
> If you seriously believe that people that actually understand what he is saying, since they've watched his character since it's early FCW days, are bottom of the barrel fans because they are actually using their brains?? Do you understand how stupid that sounds? Also, he's getting over with the audience just fine, and I bet you he'll get a huge pop at Summerslam as well to further validate my point.


He isn't getting over though. He's staying on the same level, if he isn't careful, he'll drop. He has a great entrance, good music. So automatically he'll have some pop. But these things fly past you, don't they? I don't think I've ever seen one of your posts where you aren't a mark. You don't build a character around cryptic promos, you don't build a character around a niche market within a niche market. And that is what I am referring to by bottom of the barrel.



Crusade said:


> The same people who say Wyatt is bad are the same people who said the same thing about Raven who had arguably the best character in professional wrestling history.
> 
> What do they both have in common? They are too simple minded to understand the characters. Everything has to be spelled out for them to understand it. They have to be spoon fed, which ironically is what they complain about as well.
> 
> So I'm not surprised.


You sound surprised. People shouldn't use simple minded & wrestling together. It should be a cliche. But for some reason it's an easy target in this thread. Wrestling isn't an intelligent thriller. It isn't a thriller either. It's a soap opera. And most soap operas target at lower class citizens. Something WWE has done since it's origins.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They don't have to understand half of what he says. His job is to scare the kids and let the adults that actually have a brain and care enough decipher the message. Apparently some fans are more bottom of the barrel than others.


You are serious right? So you think the WWE will believe that a good percentage of their adult market is at least slightly intelligent? Have you seen Axxess? There is no way they'd build a character like Bray Wyatt and give him bits of time, a character just for a small percentage of the audience either. It's very obvious that Bray has got a bit ambitious out there. He'll be told to dumb it down very soon. And your point will become moot.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

He's executing his promos perfectly.. He has no control over his scripted lines.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



Desecrated said:


> You sound surprised. People shouldn't use simple minded & wrestling together. It should be a cliche. But for some reason it's an easy target in this thread. Wrestling isn't an intelligent thriller. It isn't a thriller either. It's a soap opera. And most soap operas target at lower class citizens. Something WWE has done since it's origins.


Bray's gimmick is not something new or hard to understand. Nor are his promos if you read between the cryptic language. He's a cult leader and there have been notable successful wrestlers who have used a similar premise for their gimmicks, most notably Raven and CM Punk when he formed the Straight Edge Society. KO Bossy has already refuted everything you and the OP have stated.

You act as if you can't get over on a gimmick that is even remotely intelligent. That's just bullshit. If that were true, Jake Roberts would have never been as huge of a star as he was in the 80's. At one point he was the 2nd biggest face in the WWF behind Hogan. Yet his gimmick was one of the most intelligently crafted not just of his time, but ever.

And an intelligent thriller? Again, The Wyatt Family gimmick is not hard to understand. Not in the least. Nothing to do with wrestling being a soap opera or anything of the kind.

There is a clear interest in Bray Wyatt's character and persona. Whether it lasts, that remains to be seen but you'd be stupid to think that a cult leader gimmick which has been done in the past cannot get over in 2013 in a different way just because a little bit of thought has been put into it.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

You don't exactly need to understand everything he's saying. Some things are just random but that's the way it nees to be done. It's his character. He's supposed to be a freak. And I don't know what you're talking about. I think his deliver in every promo is just perfect.

Perhaps if they make him scream YES every time he's in the ring you'll understand/like him?


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

"Open to worlds interpretation". That's why the promos sometimes appear nonsensical, the whole character is complex and designed to make you think about what's going on. There are many different explanations behind this character, and that's why it's so great.


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: would love to see a buried alive match between bray and kane*

Nah, buried alive is Taker's thing, not Kane's. Same with casket matches. The Ring of Fire match is perfect for this feud, especially if the fire doesn't prevent the Family from getting involved as that'd illustrate the control Wyatt has on them.


----------



## NO!

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Just saw the promo from Smackdown for the first time, and it was fairly candid and straightforward. He persists in telling Kane that others have abandoned him and treated him like a "freak", causing Kane to pretend and be something he's not out of insecurity. He brings up the internal conflict of Kane not knowing who he is and using his mask as an anchor. This story line isn't difficult to understand or complex to me at all. It might be in comparison to what we've grown accustomed to, but yeah. I think it has been one of the more interesting feuds in a while, but I hope they intensify it and get a little more creative later on after Summerslam. It would get redundant if they just continued with Wyatt promos and Kane's fire interrupting as he comes out for a beatdown. I've been hoping that at some point we will get segments on Raw where the family is in the woods or in settings similar to what we saw from the earlier vignettes. Just something to make the promos seem more eerie.


----------



## theArtist

*Re: would love to see a buried alive match between bray and kane*

I don't know why people keep suggesting Taker, he only has a few matches left in him & it's obvious he's gonna wanna go up against Lesnar, Cena, Bryan, possibly Punk, Orton & Kane again before he thinks about dropping down to a silly mid card gimmick feud with Wyatt. 

As for Kane v Wyatt in a Buried Alive Match? Yeah it would be cool, I'd rather see them go at it in HIAC though.


----------



## MaybeLock

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Bray Wyatt has great mic skills and his gimnick is good and unique.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



THANOS said:


> It's not that his promos don't make sense to some of you people on here, it's just that your minds cannot make sense of them. This is your problem not his. :sandow
> 
> With countless WWE Officials, other wrestlers, and upper management being very high on his work, you have the answer that the onus is on you, because the talent level is surely there for all with sensible minds to see.
> 
> :wyatt


They're high on Miz, Sheamus, Ryback, Cena, etc too. Can people call you guys stupid if you don't like them?

On topic, he does babble, but it makes sense. I just hate people who take an hour to get their point across on the mic. Punk is the same, only Punk's promos aren't complex or complicated, just him wasting every bodies time.

P.S., Yes I do like Wyatt. I'm not a mark who sucks him off, but I like him.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



NO! said:


> Just saw the promo from Smackdown for the first time, and it was fairly candid and straightforward. He persists in telling Kane that others have abandoned him and treated him like a "freak", causing Kane to pretend and be something he's not out of insecurity. He brings up the internal conflict of Kane not knowing who he is and using his mask as an anchor. This story line isn't difficult to understand or complex to me at all. It might be in comparison to what we've grown accustomed to, but yeah. I think it has been one of the more interesting feuds in a while, but I hope they intensify it and get a little more creative later on after Summerslam. It would get redundant if they just continued with Wyatt promos and Kane's fire interrupting as he comes out for a beatdown. I've been hoping that at some point we will get segments on Raw where the family is in the woods or in settings similar to what we saw from the earlier vignettes. Just something to make the promos seem more eerie.


Great idea! I actually elaborated on something similar a few days ago. I think after Summerslam finishes, WWE should begin taping, and airing, segments of the Wyatt's back in Louisiana at the Compound, showing new members having to do almost satanic looking rituals to become "cleansed" and accepted as part of Bray's family. It could also show Bray taking people that refuse to go through with the rituals into the woods, and them disappearing or something. 

WWE has so much potential with the Bray Wyatt character if they choose to run with it all the way to the endzone. From everything we hear about in backstage reports from HHH and other officials loving the Wyatt's, I'm thinking that we certainly will get more videos like that to continually hype the character.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> *They're high on Miz, Sheamus, Ryback, Cena, etc too. Can people call you guys stupid if you don't like them?*
> 
> On topic, he does babble, but it makes sense. I just hate people who take an hour to get their point across on the mic. Punk is the same, only Punk's promos aren't complex or complicated, just him wasting every bodies time.
> 
> P.S., Yes I do like Wyatt. I'm not a mark who sucks him off, but I like him.


They are not all that high on the Miz anymore, and Sheamus and Ryback have all been depushed quite a bit from their peek positions, for months now, mostly because they failed to resonate with the entire crowd like people in their spots should have. The fact that Bray is a heel and one with a lot of depth to his character he should be able to get pretty over, especially once WWE is in big market cities, which will then likely spill over in the rest of North America. Sheamus, Ryback, and Miz couldn't get over as top faces with the entire audience (all demos), but Wyatt shouldn't have that problem because he is the very anti-thesis of cookie cutter whether he turns face eventually or not.

Anyways, Miz, Sheamus and Ryback all cut incredibly simple promos with no real depth to make them unique and interesting from week to week. So to answer your question, no I'm not being "stupid" for not liking them, I just don't see them as creatively unique characters with something new to offer, but I completely understand their promos. Bray Wyatt's promos are NOT difficult to decifer in any way, you just have to have the desire and the imagination to take it in whichever way you'd like to. Some believe he's a cult leader, a brain-washing preacher, or a man possessed by a demon, and none of these are necessarily wrong, it's just that there is a lot of ways to interpret his segments so far, dating back to his FCW work. 

It's like Bray Wyatt and a poster in this thread said, he's "open to the world's interpretation".

:wyatt


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Reading your post is cringe-worthy.


----------



## CM BORK

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

This is pro-wrestling not southern poetry. Fans go watch shows to be entertained not try to decipher and find meaning to pretentious ramble that doesn't exist. Especially when the guy is acted by jobber Husky Harris. What are the adults probably thinking when he comes out? ''omg I hope anyone who recognises me doesn't catch me on camera watching this''.


----------



## Born_Heel

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

I can see him actually joining the wyatt's as the monster he can be.


----------



## ObiWorm

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

I find the Wyatt family very entertaining. When Bray is speaking I'm glued to the screen for no apparent reason. The cryptic speeches, the darkness, the rocking chair, the lantern, the song... everything creates a creepy atmosphere that I do enjoy.

But if you don't enjoy it... well switch the channel for a while and come back later. I do that when the show is boring me.


----------



## x78

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

King Bebe is a soccer mom.


----------



## 777

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Bebe thread. No surprises.


----------



## Jammy

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

You make an interesting point, I am a big fan of Wyatt, but sometimes you just realize that it's just some fat guy with a beard in the middle of a ring trying to convince us that he's a crazy monster dude in a program against someone who calls himself 'the devils favorite demon', how could you not cringe?

Suspension of disbelief fails at some points, I guess it's just a consequence of trying to establish a character. To me, Undertaker was pretty ridiculous too, his gimmick was cringe worthy, but at this point everybody just goes with it.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Most overrated guy on the roster right now.


----------



## MinistryDeadman95

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

I would actually believe that they "burn" Kane or something, Kane takes few months off, comes back around Survivor Series with his brother and fight The Wyatts at Survivor Series.

It could go a few ways though. They might keep pushing The Wyatts, and even give Bray a WM match against Taker, or they could do the Brothers of Destruction against Wyatt Family at WM.

The Wyatts could recruit Kane, and Kane joins The Wyatts as their new monster.

Kane could keep fighting The Wyatts on his own, becoming badder and more evil, and maybe start recruiting a little crew.

All these ideas could happen, and so many more. So far though, I can tell you I'm liking this storyline!


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Meh...at first i didn't like him..i'm actually liking his gimmick now


----------



## Y2Jbabyy

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

fpalm not even surprised in the slightest this a bebe thread. You continually talk utter nonsense.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Pay more attention and maybe use your brain more. Amazing promo on Smackdown and that story he told on Kane. Bray Wyatt is a once in a generation character and being played amazingly.


----------



## Geeve

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

At least they went with just a spotlight instead of lighting up the whole arena, they look silly when they do promos like that.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

He's pretty good, but not even close to being as good as people make him out to be.


----------



## MidnightToker

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*



MinistryDeadman95 said:


> I would actually believe that they "burn" Kane or something, Kane takes few months off, comes back around Survivor Series with his brother and fight The Wyatts at Survivor Series.


The "burning" idea is interesting. Maybe they burn Kane's face again so he goes back to his Attitude Era mask/outfit? And possibly even bring back the voicebox? That shit was creepy dude


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

*It is cringeworthy...*

I cringe when I think that their are like less than 5 guys who are as great as Bray on the mic currently....EVEN that number may be generous..

Bray
Punk

????

:wyatt
Not counting vince,heyman, or attitude era old guard.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



O Fenômeno said:


> *It is cringeworthy...*
> 
> I cringe when I think that their are like less than 5 guys who are as great as Bray on the mic currently....EVEN that number may be generous..
> 
> Bray
> Punk
> 
> ????
> 
> :wyatt
> Not counting vince,heyman, or attitude era old guard.


Cena, Sandow, The Shield are also all better and Bryan is questionable as well.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Fair play to OP

Stated his reasons and what not..

But he is a Cult Leader...

When I think of cult leaders I think of cunning individuals who don't make sense most of the time,but are so determined and truly believe in whatever the fuck it is they believe in that they gain followers.

Look at that loon Charles Manson...

But that is my take on it..


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



Kalashnikov said:


> Cena, Sandow, The Shield are also all better and Bryan is questionable as well.


I had Sandow in mind..

Yes Ambrose really impresses me with how he is really into his character and it shows on the mic.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

I am actually entertained by him, he is over the top but in a good way. Its his mannerisms that really put s smile on my face, not many WWE stars do that.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

You've officially blown your cover. You were talking about how great he was a few weeks ago, now you've noticed everybody feels the same way so all of a sudden you think he sucks. Trolling for a reaction, like you fucking always do.

Vintage King Tard. Arguably the worst poster in this forums history, certainly the worst in the time I've been here.


----------



## Mike Hero

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



King Bebe said:


> Seriously. I was watching his segment on Smackdown with a bunch of non wrestling fans and it was cringey as hell. And I wasn't the only one that noticed it either. His promos are ridiculous... how people say this guy is a good mic worker is beyond me. Spouting random psychological shit does not make you a good mic worker.... Half of his lines don't make any goddamn sense.
> 
> The one in particular was the line about walking on water because he can. This made no sense whatsoever and he just seems to ramble on and do that stupid fake laugh. Anyway,moving on... this guy is probably one of the most forced characters we've ever seen. Nodody will agree with me YET cause he's hot right now... but in due time, you'll see.
> 
> This a "vignette" gimmick.


Didn't we already confirm you are a hypocrite and a troll. Move along.


----------



## Born_Heel

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*



MidnightToker said:


> And possibly even bring back the voicebox? That shit was creepy dude


Would LOVE that to return. That freaked the shit out of me!haha.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



Kalashnikov said:


> *Cena*, Sandow, The Shield are also all better and Bryan is questionable as well.


Well, only when he's being serious.


----------



## CM BORK

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Meh, he'll be in Tons of Funk soon. Dat GOAT Husky Harris.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> You've officially blown your cover. *You were talking about how great he was a few weeks ago, now you've noticed everybody feels the same way so all of a sudden you think he sucks. Trolling for a reaction, like you fucking always do.*
> 
> Vintage King Tard. Arguably the worst poster in this forums history, certainly the worst in the time I've been here.


That's true? I'm okay with any person not liking or hating any wrestler but if he really did this thread for the sake of being a hipster wrestling fan and troll; OP it's a fucking idiot.


----------



## Dyl

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

King Bebe's posts are cringe worthy.


----------



## shought321

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Agreed. A deranged, unhinged cult leader is no place for cryptic words and messages. Instead he should talk in a much more clear, deliberate way in order to get his point across as concisely as possible.


----------



## hag

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

Kane is taking time off after Summerslam for See No Evil 2. 

This storyline is going no where.


----------



## hag

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

Yeah, Kane as a monster. Right after 8 months of him hugging it out on TV.

:Vince3


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Bray Wyatt is fucking golden, one of the best things in WWE right now. Just think, this is a watered down version of the NXT version of his gimmick too, but I can see that slowly getting off the ground as the months roll by.

He's getting praise from a lot of people for very good reason, because he's that damn good. If you don't like him, well...tough shit, he's going to be popping up a lot more so get used to it.


----------



## RatedRudy

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



King Bebe said:


> Seriously. I was watching his segment on Smackdown with a bunch of non wrestling fans and it was cringey as hell. And I wasn't the only one that noticed it either. His promos are ridiculous... how people say this guy is a good mic worker is beyond me. Spouting random psychological shit does not make you a good mic worker.... Half of his lines don't make any goddamn sense.
> 
> The one in particular was the line about walking on water because he can. This made no sense whatsoever and he just seems to ramble on and do that stupid fake laugh. Anyway,moving on... this guy is probably one of the most forced characters we've ever seen. Nodody will agree with me YET cause he's hot right now... but in due time, you'll see.
> 
> This a "vignette" gimmick.


right on, I remember going to the raw tv taping a few weeks ago and his promo was just bad, I can't even remember what it was about, thats how bad his promos are, just random nonsense, its dumb and all the hype people had for this guy was bs


----------



## Stad

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

LOL of course it's king bebe who started this thread, arguably one of the worst posters on this forum.


----------



## 3ddie93

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

I like the Wyatts and hope they will be filling that space that Kane and Undertaker leave in the next few years however I do have to agree on a couple of occasions I have to mute the TV cause it is cringey.


----------



## x78

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

If Wyatt's promos make you 'cringe' in any way, then TBH you must be a total fucking moron. There's nothing remotely cringey about the character at all.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

connormurphy13 said:


> I may have been the only one who noticed, but the replay of the Wyatt's promo from Smackdown was conveniently placed right before a Shield match. Right after it was done you could see Ambrose creepily looking up the ramp, possibly towards the screen it was playing on?


This reminds me of a scenario I thought of to get a SHIELD/Wyatt Family feud going. Basically Wyatt starts becoming unstoppable, fucking with everyone on the roster, and then HHH (or whoever the top corporate face will be) go to the SHIELD for help. SHIELD refuse...UNTIL! one segment, they face off, and BAM! Ambrose turns on them and joins the family...not as just a brainless, brainwashed henchmen though, but more of an ally or right hand man type. If it came to SHIELD turning, I honestly dont think Ambrose should regardless the scenario. Rollins and Reigns could make decent faces sooner whereas Ambrose should heel it up for a good while IMO.


----------



## Se7endeuce

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

I don't mind the weirdness of his promos, he seems to be hamming it up a bit too much, but at least it's different... I don't like the "follow the buzzards" saying though.


----------



## Y2Joe

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Just because you don't understand the promos doesn't make them bad.

Besides, his gimmick isn't that cryptic, if you know what's really going on. He's possessed by a demon. Hence his disdain for Kane, who claims he's the devil's favorite demon.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Sometimes I wonder how Bebe has green rep.


----------



## mumbo230

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

His promos aren't really that cryptic and I have no problem following them. His laugh is great. I kind of miss the singing from NXT though.

And for those saying "supernatural gimmicks don't work anymore," this isn't really a supernatural gimmick. Wyatt doesn't actually have any special powers or anything, he's just a crazy cult leader, which guess what, they exist.

We finally get a unique, engaging gimmick, and Wyatt fills the role quite nicely, so I'm like begging the fans not to shit on it.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

yeah man i love every heel being a cowwardly heel like ryback! king bebe knows it all!!!!


----------



## truk83

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



King Bebe said:


> Seriously. I was watching his segment on Smackdown with a bunch of non wrestling fans and it was cringey as hell. And I wasn't the only one that noticed it either. His promos are ridiculous... how people say this guy is a good mic worker is beyond me. Spouting random psychological shit does not make you a good mic worker.... Half of his lines don't make any goddamn sense.
> 
> The one in particular was the line about walking on water because he can. This made no sense whatsoever and he just seems to ramble on and do that stupid fake laugh. Anyway,moving on... this guy is probably one of the most forced characters we've ever seen. Nodody will agree with me YET cause he's hot right now... but in due time, you'll see.
> 
> This a "vignette" gimmick.


I have been saying this for weeks now that all he is doing is babbling. His entrance is cool, but his motives are nonexistent.


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

his last couple promos i've seen haven't been as good as his first couple. there's only so much vague babble you can come up with before sounding forced and stupid.

still i think vince when he came out walking down the ramp was the most cringe worthy part of sd. the only part i would feel unashamed to show a non-fan would be the ryback bullying promo with renee. that shit was funny.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> LOL, no, it's seriously what management thinks that matters. Just look at Del Rio, no fan has ever given him a reaction and he's a 4x WWE Champion/WHC while RVD is a career midcarder. If Vince thinks you're too small, or weird looking, or not good enough on the mic, or whatever other weird thing he decides, even if you do make it you're in for a long, hard road to get to the main event. That's why Daniel Bryan has had to go through 10x the difficulty that Sheamus has to get a push.
> 
> Hell, if they cared what the fans think, John Cena would've turned heel 5 years ago.
> 
> And also, that fan crap doesn't even matter because Bray Wyatt is praised by just about every fan that talks about him. The only ones bashing him seem to be TNA fans, lol.
> 
> Oh, and another thing. You don't HAVE to understand everything he says. All he has to do is scare the fuck out of the kids that love Cena, lol. That's his job, and he's damn good at it.


I said fans not sheep.

Some people will watch no matter what, even if they don't like it they won't put there foot down & will just let the WWE walk all over them.

WWE doesn't give a fuck about fans I have said that many times, at the end of the day though, fans of wrestling & entertainment, not WWE fans, have to be entertained or they are going to leave.

Bray Wyatt is very good at his character, he deserves credit it has been pulled off well.

But just because thats the case doesn't mean everyone has to like it & be crazy over it like some are. Its wrestling, not everyone is going to like everything. Doesn't mean people need to insult them & call them stupid.

I think the people that call others stupid for having an opinion are the one who are actually stupid because they obviously can't see that this is pro wrestling, entertainment, in other words opinion based.

I think as good as the character has been executed, Bray Wyatt is very overrated on the mic because what he is saying isn't hard to say, I think it is alot harder to cut promos to sell a world title match for the upcoming PPV then it is to talk in a weird voice, say random things & laugh sadistically.

Those of you that like it, great good for you I hope you really enjoy it. Myself it hasn't grabbed my interest & I think he is overrated right now. Though I am still trying to stay open to him and not make absolute final judgement.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

*It's strange, I showed Wyatt to a mate of mine from work and he was very impressed so I guess it goes down different with different audiences.*


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

His gimmick is terrible, worst gimmick of the year or the last few years, even worse than Lord Tensai, Funkasaurus, and Natty Neitfard.

I don't get it, some people said his gimmick is awesome and he will be world champion soon. fucking stupid.


----------



## The Shield©

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

His first few promos I genuinely enjoyed, but others have touched upon, all he seems to be doing is recycling the same babbling garbage that he has done already. I think personally, with that being the case, they should have given him less mic time to start with instead of giving him so much spread over x number of weeks as his character just seems to be losing interest when he gets on the microphone. For some reason the WWE like a new character/gimmick to get their point(s) across strong in the first few weeks of debuting instead of it getting stronger before a PPV.


----------



## Interceptor88

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



Monterossa said:


> His gimmick is terrible, worst gimmick of the year or the last few years, even worse than Lord Tensai, Funkasaurus, and Natty Neitfard.
> 
> I don't get it, some people said his gimmick is awesome and he will be world champion soon. fucking stupid.


 Name some good gimmicks, please.


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



Monterossa said:


> His gimmick is terrible, worst gimmick of the year or the last few years, even worse than Lord Tensai, Funkasaurus, and Natty Neitfard.
> 
> I don't get it, some people said his gimmick is awesome and he will be world champion soon. fucking stupid.


Not even close. Wyatt's gimmick is very good, because it keeps many entertained, and Wyatt actually draws the audience's attention with this gimmick, unlike guys like Del Rio and Curtis Axel. 

Now whether it stands the test of time and remains entertaining for the majority of viewers will be seen later.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



CM BORK said:


> Agreed 100% but too scared to say it here for the neg reps. I cringe every time he appears and the crowd just smile or stick their hand out for a high five. Everything he says is pseudo babble and doesn't even attempt to make sense, just random words. At least Steiner, Sid and Warrior made that shit entertaining and not 100% serious second coming of Christ like Wyatt. He's just jobber Husky Harris as well ffs.
> It's all so ridiculous and staged, cringe every time. In a non-kayfabe social media dominated 2013 that serious gimmick thing doesn't work any more. Unless you're a legend like Undertaker/Kane.
> 
> Please don't neg rep because I don't like him!
> 
> 
> :vince4


Red reps scare you out of an opinion? That's awful.

I somewhat agree with the OP. His character is interesting but most of those promos do not connect with me. It's just rambling as far as I'm concerned. He'll get better with time though, as he becomes more experienced and his promos will become more concise.


----------



## The Badass

Completely agree


----------



## Korvin

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



Monterossa said:


> His gimmick is terrible, worst gimmick of the year or the last few years, even worse than Lord Tensai, Funkasaurus, and Natty Neitfard.
> 
> I don't get it, some people said his gimmick is awesome and he will be world champion soon. fucking stupid.


Worse than Tensai, Brodus and Natty? Are you sure because Tensai coming out with a mask, robe... and even trying to use the green mist to get himself over didn't get anyone to care about him other than to yell Albert. The guy was boring. Bray Wyatt can do more than 3 or 4 moves, unlike Brodus Clay. Then There is Nattie who really didn't deserve that stupid fart gimmick in the first place and it was a bad rib to put on her.

I guess some people on this forum are never happy. People have to pick apart everything and by the time they are done they don't like it.

Wyatts ramblings isn't always supposed to make sense. It is supposed to show how crazy and deranged he is. I do agree that they should have limited his mic. time some because he is just gonna become stale very quick at this rate by letting him use up all the material that he has in a short amount of time. Plus even though I do like Bray Wyatt still, I don't think that he is World Champion material. But hey, on this forum you gotta be good enough to be world champion or you aren't good at all.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

As just about everyone else in this thread has said, he's not rambling, his messages are cryptic. They make perfect sense if you pay attention. If anything I think they need to up the ante a bit, break the formula of "arrive, attack, leave" because as far as the beatdowns go they seem like a poor-man's Shield. It's just... messy. Not that they should have calculated beatdowns but the two guys with Wyatt flail around a bit much and the whole thing just doesn't look too impressive imo. The exception being the Big Boot as that's freaking sick. But overall he's got an incredibly interesting gimmick in a time when most guys don't really have one deeper than "jerk heel" and "smiling face", which is why he gets a positive reaction everytime he comes out. It doesn't mean he's failing as a heel, it means something interesting is actually happening for once. Whoever came up with the Wyatt character should be put in charge of booking everyone's character. Wyatt's only debuted a few weeks ago and he already has more depth than Kofi Kingston and Wade Barrett have ever had.

Watching wrestling with non-wrestling fans probably didn't help as just about everything makes you cringe then.



Billion Dollar Man said:


> They're high on Miz, Sheamus, Ryback, Cena, etc too. Can people call you guys stupid if you don't like them?
> 
> On topic, he does babble, but it makes sense. I just hate people who take an hour to get their point across on the mic. Punk is the same, only Punk's promos aren't complex or complicated, just him wasting every bodies time.
> 
> P.S., Yes I do like Wyatt. I'm not a mark who sucks him off, but I like him.


Some of those same folk have been high on Jack Swagger, Del Rio, McGuillicutty, Sin Cara and SILENT RAGE. Just because they're in the business doesn't mean they can't make mistakes.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Well this certainly brought out a shower of terrible opinions.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

"Cryptic" =/= A good excuse for talking rubbish. Wyatt's promos make no sense, he just rambles on like a drunken idiot. 


Oh, I'm the worst poster on the forum? Tell that to my green rep...


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Yeah, because the most original and unique gimmick for a long time is cringey.

"Hey guys, I'm a wrestling fan, but I don't watch it to be entertained. I watch it so I can tell the internet what's wrong with it."


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



King Bebe said:


> "Cryptic" =/= A good excuse for talking rubbish. Wyatt's promos make no sense, he just rambles on like a drunken idiot.
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm the worst poster on the forum? Tell that to my green rep...


People like you are the reason why 90% of anything in the mainstream is completely dumbed down. Too lazy and ignorant to look past the surface of anything.

It's one thing to not like the gimmick, I have no problem with opinions but to say that his promos make no sense and are drunken ramblings is just not true.


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

I don't want to sound like a pompous dick but if you don't understand Wyatt's gimmick it's because you're dumb. The things he's saying aren't that complicated and if you pay attention from week to week you can see how they connect.


----------



## mgman

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



Karma101 said:


> Agreed. Fuck unique gimmicks. Just make him cookie cutter like everyone else.


Where in the OP did he say he hates unique gimmicks? You seem to be confusing good promos with babbling nonsense.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



King Bebe said:


> "Cryptic" =/= A good excuse for talking rubbish. Wyatt's promos make no sense, he just rambles on like a drunken idiot.
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm the worst poster on the forum? Tell that to my green rep...


"I don't like it" doesn't mean "it's bad". Maybe the problem here is not Wyatt, because most people enjoy and understand his promos.


----------



## Chancywancy

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

The only thing I don't really like is how he's supposed to be both crazy and at the same time, some kinda zealot. The laughing and constant smiling doesn't work for his sorta thing in my opinion. His face should show more anger and distraught that it currently does in order to sell the seriousness of what he's preaching.


----------



## cmpunkisgod.

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

I have to say that although I like the whole Bray Wyatt & the family set-up; I too cringe when Bray Wyatt cuts a promo. He reminds me of Brad Maddox in that aspect. Voice going high & low for no apparent reason other than to draw attention. Some random laughing to make him seem psychotic.

I'm all for unique gimmicks. But don't be unique just for the sake of being unique. You'll end up with this shit.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Well that's the great thing about opinions, we're all entitled to 'em. (Y)


----------



## Eric Fleischer

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

He should come out and point to little cancer kids and say he cured them.


----------



## Sin City Saint

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

I'll reserve judgment on the Wyatt Family until after Bray's in ring debut tonight at the very least. Seems like they've been treading water with Wyatt Family storylines until tonight. Hopefully after whatever occurs tonight they can move forward and give them a more specific direction (and then I'll have more to say about the Wyatt Family)...


----------



## x78

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



Chancywancy said:


> The only thing I don't really like is how he's supposed to be both crazy and at the same time, some kinda zealot. The laughing and constant smiling doesn't work for his sorta thing in my opinion. His face should show more anger and distraught that it currently does in order to sell the seriousness of what he's preaching.







It's a shame that a lot of people seem unable to appreciate how good Wyatt and his character is.


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

while obviously he isn't the best....hes alot more interesting than most the other superstars atm ...too the ones who think hes cringe worthy on the mic i wonder who you guys value as the top 3 mic workers currently?and plz don't say daniel bryan because i might just choke myself into a coma


----------



## bipartisan101

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

I'm torn. I think his gimmick is stupid and boring, but yet, I'm proud of the WWE for trying to branch out with their gimmicks. Seems like there arent many unique gimmicks in the WWE right now.


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

I'm not as high on this character as many others are, but i think he plays the character very well. Nothing really cringe worthy about it to me


----------



## Ekaf

The point of his gimmick is to say random incoherent things that aren't supposed to make sense to us. However he does it so well that it makes it looks as though he truly believes in what he is saying. Wyatt is currently one of the best mic talkers in the business, not just because of what he says but how he does it. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Yeah, because the most original and unique gimmick for a long time is cringey.
> 
> "Hey guys, I'm a wrestling fan, but I don't watch it to be entertained. I watch it so I can tell the internet what's wrong with it."


Or maybe not everyone finds it entertaining..? 



holycityzoo said:


> People like you are the reason why 90% of anything in the mainstream is completely dumbed down. Too lazy and ignorant to look past the surface of anything.
> 
> It's one thing to not like the gimmick, I have no problem with opinions but to say that his promos make no sense and are drunken ramblings is just not true.


Your acting as if this isn't dummed down?

His character is different but its still dummed down, he's not going to be some savior that takes us from pussified PG to something more edgy.

His thing is just mysterious there is nothing really cutting edge about it, kinda comes off as just a guy to scare kids, something that plays into the PG theme. 



Ekaf said:


> The point of his gimmick is to say random incoherent things that aren't supposed to make sense to us. However he does it so well that it makes it looks as though he truly believes in what he is saying.* Wyatt is currently one of the best mic talkers in the business*, not just because of what he says but how he does it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No because what he saying isn't hard to say. We could all go out, laugh sadistcally, and say random shit a like physco path.

It takes skill to cut a promo about an upcoming match, and have that promo make fans want to see the match.


----------



## eflat2130

*Bray Wyatt. I'm not impressed.*

I'm not impressed at all. Don't see what the fuss is about.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker

*Re: Bray Wyatt. I'm not impressed.*

I'm not impressed by him either. It doesn't help that the majority of those who do like him treat him like he's a god among men.


----------



## crackermatt

*Re: Bray Wyatt. I'm not impressed.*

The wyatts have a fantastic entrance and Bray has really good mic skills, but I'm with you - I don't think the wyatts can work in this PG era - that stair shot they did to Kane was pathetic, quite obvious the stairs had an hole in it where kanes head went. Can't believe they;ve done it twice. Bray's in ring skills don't look anything special...willing to give a chance though.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Bray Wyatt. I'm not impressed.*

I agree he sucks and looks really green. Dude cant wrestle for shit and his promos that make no sense are not impressive. Luke Harper is the star of the group.


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Bray Wyatt. I'm not impressed.*

How much longer before they become jobbers?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Bray Wyatt. I'm not impressed.*

You don't have to see it, his character is not for everyone. People have different opinions. I never saw what the big fuss was about with Ziggler or Ryder.


----------



## hitmanclarke

*Re: Bray Wyatt. I'm not impressed.*


----------



## The_It_Factor

*Re: Bray Wyatt. I'm not impressed.*

cool character, but i've never understood why the iwc loved him so much. very unimpressive (actually, pretty shitty) first big match. marks gonna mark, i guess.


----------



## aggro_T

*Re: Bray Wyatt. I'm not impressed.*

i'm not their biggest fan but i do enjoy them sometimes. it's really hard to explain because they're just different to me and i appreciate that. their feud with Kane is entertaining to me so far i am enjoying them but not much more. i haven't been here long but from what i have read, a lot of people here overpraise them which they don't deserve...yet


----------



## fisheh

*Re: Bray Wyatt. I'm not impressed.*

the big non ginger fucker is the best out of the group, bray is fucking boring and his mic skills are not godly although better than most others. The constant laughing isnt a character or gimmick its just him shitting himself while he thinks of his next line.


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Bray Wyatt. I'm not impressed.*

As I always say. There's always going to be haters. Not everyone is going to like something others do. But I wonder if some people are only saying they don't like Bray because they haven't been watching much of his stuff and only watching his current WWE stuff. 

That being said, Bray is a lot better the Husky Harris. A better improvement and I really hope it works out for him in the end because I always liked him.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

It has to be said you DID see him an inferno match which severely limits his moveset.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Bray Wyatt. I'm not impressed.*

First match in the 'E, working a really dumb stip.

Watch his bout with Jericho from NXT.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Bray Wyatt. I'm not impressed.*

He has a sloppy ring style but I vibe with it for some reason. 

Even though his match tonight wasn't half as good as it could have been at the end of it, it all felt Bray Wyatt-ish. He has a big aura and that's something really special IMO. Nothing else even matters if you can translate what you're going for so well. 

He does translate well, even if the dumb people don't get it. Not everyone is gonna be a Daniel Bryan in the ring. It's called being unique.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Bray Wyatt. I'm not impressed.*

They should've put him against a good in-ring worker instead of Kane.

Kane is fucking awful. The guy rarely have good matches.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*

Watching Bray Wyatt in the ring is cringe worthy


----------



## Stad

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



MrJamesJepsan said:


> Watching Bray Wyatt in the ring is cringe worthy


I'll take it you have never watched an inferno match before?? lol


----------



## truk83

*Re: Watching Bray Wyatt is cringe worthy.*



MrJamesJepsan said:


> Watching Bray Wyatt in the ring is cringe worthy


I said the same thing after watching his match with Ohno on NXT. Everyone was blaming Ohno, but in reality it was Bray who looked like shit. It's obvious he is still shit in the ring. Luke Harper is a better wrestler than him.


----------



## CastielIsGod

*Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

I want to start by saying i'm a fan of Wyatt and his gimmick and i thought he would be big in the main roster, but, from what i've seen so far, especially at summerslam you could see there was something wrong, he is really not fitting well on the main roster for me, and he is getting slim to non reactions. Is it just the Kane feud that didn't fit him or will he be a Tensai like flop, plese share your opinion?


----------



## Jon_Snow

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

I have that feeling too. And I don't hate him either you know.


----------



## CM BORK

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

Of course, the crowd simply couldn't give a shit. Not tonight, not any time any reference has been made to Wyatt.

He will join Tons of Funk, dance with Sweet T and Brody. Then feud with 3MB on Superstars.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

He just wrestled for 5 or less fucking minutes. He just took 3 chockslams and hit the finisher for the victory. Be fucking patient.


----------



## LSUZombie

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

He is terrible. Just a fat slob who was made to look incredibly weak and not intimidating. His two cronies are also pretty bad in that they are big men with limited move sets. 

The only way to salvage this dumpster fire is to make them feud with The Shield, another trio that are starting to get beyond repair.


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

Nope.
I think that inferno match gave a great visual and storywise fitting aesthetic for TV, but an inferno match is the most stupid idea for a debut, since debuts should be all about showcasing the wrestling abilities of the new guy. Something which simply didn't happen today.
Bray isn't the best wrestler out there, not even close, but he is decent in ring and has an enormous gimmick around him, the one advantage he has about 90% of the other new guys. At this point, a character is worth far more than pure wrestling skill, because to get over just by skill takes abilities on a Bryan level.

WWE would have to really actively kill every single appearance he makes from now on for the next month or two to get him on Tensai levels of failure, and since they already have experience how to book him and what reactions he gets from NXT, I doubt even WWE could fuck that up long-term. (They're not THAT stupid )

This match was a setback for many, but it wasn't a curtain call


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

HIs first match in the WWE was basically an inferno match and he is a rookie. Vets have trouble looking good in that kind of a match. 

GIve the guy a chance, he is pretty damn good. Plus he is great on the mic.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*



CM BORK said:


> Of course, the crowd simply couldn't give a shit. Not tonight, not any time any reference has been made to Wyatt.
> 
> *He will join Tons of Funk, dance with Sweet T and Brody. Then feud with 3MB on Superstars*.


Oh god not another one, it was bad enough when KKF posted this shit in the Bray Wyatt thread every day.


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

Honestly, it's better if Bray Wyatt is a "flop". The roster is just way too top heavy and there are too many guys on the roster being presented as "main eventers". It's better for Wyatt to flop now and slowly be built up, instead of running over everyone and then getting to the point where there's nowhere to go but down.


----------



## VGooBUG

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

he lost all of his presence the minute he stepped foot in the ring, he is not scary, he is not a great wrestler, and he is just not in shape enough.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

to be fair, he may have been trying to be careful because of the fire surrounding him. Don't want an accident


----------



## LSUZombie

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*



VGooBUG said:


> he lost all of his presence the minute he stepped foot in the ring, he is not scary, he is not a great wrestler, and he is just not in shape enough.


All of this is spot on! Why people like this creep ******* gimick is beyond my understanding.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*



Bryan D. said:


> He just wrestled for 5 or less fucking minutes. He just took 3 chockslams and hit the finisher for the victory. Be fucking patient.


Yeah exactly he got completely decimated by Kane like he was a local jobber. That match really hurt Bray Wyatt IMO.


----------



## all in all...

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

he in some ways reminds me of raven, who had a somewhat interesting gimmick and stories, but it just didnt translate well outside of smaller promotions.

almost like a gritty comicbook character, liek the punisher or something, he can be a badass and rough vs 'street level' opponents, but is completely out of his context if you put him in some larger than life storyline.


----------



## Palahniuk

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

I've seen some premature rubbishing of wrestlers prospects but 1 match sets all kinds of new standards in writing off someones career.


----------



## all in all...

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*



CM BORK said:


> Of course, the crowd simply couldn't give a shit. Not tonight, not any time any reference has been made to Wyatt.
> 
> *He will join Tons of Funk, dance with Sweet T and Brody. Then feud with 3MB on Superstars*.


shit, how long till the Wyatts become a parody of Duck Dynasty?


----------



## CastielIsGod

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*



kregnaz said:


> Nope.
> I think that inferno match gave a great visual and storywise fitting aesthetic for TV, but an inferno match is the most stupid idea for a debut, since debuts should be all about showcasing the wrestling abilities of the new guy. Something which simply didn't happen today.
> Bray isn't the best wrestler out there, not even close, but he is decent in ring and has an enormous gimmick around him, the one advantage he has about 90% of the other new guys. At this point, a character is worth far more than pure wrestling skill, because to get over just by skill takes abilities on a Bryan level.
> 
> WWE would have to really actively kill every single appearance he makes from now on for the next month or two to get him on Tensai levels of failure, and since they already have experience how to book him and what reactions he gets from NXT, I doubt even WWE could fuck that up long-term. (They're not THAT stupid )
> 
> This match was a setback for many, but it wasn't a curtain call


I have to agree that the match was a set back, a big part of Wyatts in ring skills is his psychology, like when he rolls arround in the ring, the corner and the apron, and in that type of match, he cant do that.


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

:lol at he's ''he is getting slim to non reactions''

He got a good reaction tonight, both in his entrance which always seems to get a good reaction and in his match with Kane. You can say smark crowd all you want, but Wyatt's been getting over with casuals ever since his debut and he will continue to because his character is such a unique and interesting one, and Wyatt's a great talent who can make the gimmick work and can get people to care.


----------



## Perestroika

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

Come on, guys. It was one match. A _"ring of fire"_ match, which does nothing to showcase your wrestling talent. In fact, it greatly impedes what you can do, because running the ropes, climbing the turnbuckles, wrestling on the outside, etc, are all pretty much nixed. Let's wait to see what the guy can do in an ordinary match before we condemn him to being a member of a comedy tag team.


----------



## CastielIsGod

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*



Nostalgia said:


> :lol at he's ''he is getting slim to non reactions''
> 
> He got a good reaction tonight, both in his entrance which always seems to get a good reaction and in his match with Kane. You can say smark crowd all you want, but Wyatt's been getting over with casuals ever since his debut and he will continue to because his character is such a unique and interesting one, and Wyatt's a great talent who can make the gimmick work and can get people to care.


When they were on the ring you could hear the crickets, so for me, it was not a good reaction.


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

Anyone who expected a good match with that gimmick attached is a fucking moron.


----------



## septurum

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

His very first match and it was a gimmick match that is hard to work. Patience.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

*How about we just see what happens, okay?
*


----------



## ChristianMB1

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

I also LOVE the whole Wyatt Family gimmick, and I think Rowan and Harper are decent competitors, but Husky Harris has always kind sucked in-ring, but has GREAT mic skills;

Would love to see Harper and Rowan take a shot at the tag division with Bray as the mouthpiece, not sure if he would wan't to be demoted to just a manager-type role, though.


----------



## Godway

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

He's been getting great reactions, wtf are you talking about? For a gimmick that is so far above the audiences heads, he's getting over very well. It's not his fault the match was a really stupid idea, and the booking of it was bad too. He was essentially squashed.

This match was the first real miss of the Wyatt character since he debuted, he has plenty of time and opportunity to recover from it. They definitely need to start taking the chains off him.


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*



Palahniuk said:


> I've seen some premature rubbishing of wrestlers prospects but 1 match sets all kinds of new standards in writing off someones career.


One match? A lot of people on here were already crapping on him before his first match, cause HE'S FAT :steiner



CastielIsGod said:


> When they were on the ring you could hear the crickets, so for me, it was not a good reaction.


Funny, since the crappy flames alone were hissing louder than any cricket ever could.
Okay, semi-funny jabs aside (sry , I appreciate the "so for me" part, because crowd noise is usually subjective crap by anyone, just look at any random live thread on here, in the first 20 posts there are bound to be at least 3 posts of "GOAT crowd", 4 of "lolz, this crowd is dead" and one or two wrong interpretations of chants going around 
All a matter of the sound setup they have, best indicator still is watching the crowd


----------



## mezomi

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

Wyatt had every reason to be squashed. He's sort of like that manager that relies on his clients to beat people up. Except he is a wrestler. Like many people have been saying, the gimmick did not allow Wyatt to show off his skills. The IWC said the same thing about Mick Foley . Look how he turned out.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

jesus christ this has to be the 50th "i dont like the wyatt family" thread. they have only been here like 3 months tops, why dont you be a patient wrestling fan and just sit back and see where this goes? i mean god they cut promos that are just as good as the old "ravens flock" promos filled with smokey truths and dark imagery. See thats the problem with wrestling fans today. people bitch about shit before it even has a chance to settle and grow into something good! They say... "Oh well its not an Attitude Era kinda thing and they arent instantly over so.... fuck em" fpalm

just relax and stop being so butthurt


----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

If you expected Kane in 2013 to put on a good singles match you were mistaken. I love Kane, but the only time he's had good matches recently were either Tag Team or Six Man Tag Team matches against the Shield. So you can't put all the blame on Wyatt for having a bad match.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

Wyatt is great. The Ring of Fire match was the spectacle, the match itself was secondary. Wyatt can work - anybody who watches NXT knows that.


----------



## punx06

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

Too early to call him a flop. The booking of the storyline is ass backward though. An Inferno match as the first match of a feud is ridiculous. Aren't gimmick matches supposed to be the payoff after a series of matches that end with interference/DQ's? That probably isn't helping him. Better to just see where they go with the kidnapping thing.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

Wyatt is over with some IWC people, but not with casuals. And with his current gimmick, he never will be. The people who come just to see Jawwwwwnnnnnn Sheeeeennnnaaaaahhhh couldn't care less about Wyatt's musings on the mic.


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*



CastielIsGod said:


> When they were on the ring you could hear the crickets, so for me, it was not a good reaction.


That's funny because I didn't hear crickets at all. Are you sure you didn't have your TV on mute?


----------



## Eskuhbro

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

It was underwhelming but not a flop. Bray Wyatt needs someone more over with the crowd to not flop. Kane isn't relevant enough to make the Wyatt family a credible threat. Now if Kane comes back a monster demon, hopefully as a member of the Wyatt family, I could see the match working. I just think Wyatt's next feud needs to be with someone the crowd cares about more. CM Punk? Ziggler?


----------



## braajeri

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

I've been lurking one these forums for almost a year now, finally decided to join...Bray Wyatt, at least as he is now, will never be over or get solid heat. 90% of the stuff he says on the mic is nonsense. I suppose it is supposed to sound cryptic and/or eccentric, but it sounds like its just made up at the last moment. What little I've seen in the ring is also very non-impressive. I suppose he gets good reaction here because its different, and while sometimes different is good, sometimes its just...different. And weird. 

As much as it pains me to say this, Fandango is more entertaining than Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

The match was designed to have Wyatt out of his comfort zone and favour Kane. Wyatt's move set is heavy on using the ropes and ragdolling his opponent. You can't do that with flames shooting up around the ring. I haven't enjoyed any of the Inferno matches for the in-ring work, and this Ring of Fire match was no different. It was about the story. Kane had lost control and was as dominant as he's ever been, but Wyatt still one. He outsmarted Kane.

It's a simple story and I look forward to seeing what happens since they took Kane away.

Also, if you can't comprehend the things he says. I have no idea how you get by in life without being troubled by strangers talk.


----------



## Slider575

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

I am a huge fan of his but that Ring of Fire match did not help him at all. Instead of showcasing him and making him look strong they just had his family interfere for him to get the win. I don't get why they made that choice it made him look weak in his debut which is sad because I want him to get over


----------



## 96powerstroker

Should have made it a visual by taking Kane back into the back and throwing him into a dumpster and lighting it


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

The IWC are just biased. Tensai is one of the best American wrestlers to ever hit Japan and everyone laughed when they were chanting Albert. 

They do the same to Husky and everyone gets their knickers twisted.  

I hope the Wyatt Family turn into a bunch of dancing banjo playing hillbillies. This gimmick is royal shit.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

Nah, his mic skills and character will keep him from low card hell. I see him much more suited to being a manager than a wrestler in my opinion though. I'm going to need to see more than just his debut matches and his squash matches in FCW/NXT to know if he suited for any main event spotlight.


----------



## BigEMartin

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

Tensai until proven good


----------



## henrymark

*Re: Predict the Kane/Wyatts storyline*

Kanes gun get raped pulp fiction style.


----------



## Dub J

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

Not only did some mention that Wyatt was terrible after his one match (the worst gimmick match in existence, at that), but I could have swore I read someone say the Shield is not over as well. 

This thread is just...wow.


----------



## Godway

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

Tensai didn't talk. re-debuted with an outdated as fuck gimmick. And is played by a performer who has always been a heat vacuum with the charisma of drying paint. Having him come back out of nowhere to beat Punk/Cena in a month was beyond stupidity, but at least they quickly learned from it and de-pushed him. 

Bray Wyatt can TALK. The only problem right now with him is he's reaching that point where WWE needs to take the chains off and let him do what he came to do. No need for "Ring of fire" matches. If reports are true, Kane is supposed to be out of action for a while, so this was just WWE's way of putting him over a little before he's gone. That's probably why he got so much offense in on Bray.


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

Tensai is fucking awesome.


----------



## Warrior4Champ

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

I generally agree that Wyatt has basically screwed himself by not being in decent enough shape to be convincing as a legit bad guy. I love the gimmick and the promos and cheap attacks are great but this match was ugly, ugly. Maybe it was just because the Ring of Fire match should be used more appropriately but the crowd was absolutely dead and I felt like I was watching Bastion Booger vs. Mabel (for any of you too young to know these two guys, that is not a compliment).

I'm sure Wyatt can have good matches as Kane as really been on a downhill slope but he needs to add a new dimension to his game because he's dead in the water right now.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

So many traitors already turning a Wyatt for a five minute match that was designed to take out Kane. He's connecting fine with the audience and will be a big player in the future.


----------



## itsstillrealdammit

kane vs daniel bryan a couple weeks ago even battled. give the man a chance to develop. i would've prefered if they'd came out first, kane attacks from behind then they get on top of him n just beat him into the flames or something without actually having a match. i dunno!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

Fucking hell, he's had ONE MATCH. And people are already comparing him to Tensai's failed push. Give it some time.


----------



## AlecPure

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*



BlackaryDaggery said:


> Oh god not another one, it was bad enough when KKF posted this shit in the Bray Wyatt thread every day.


Just you wait till it happens and then WWE has a dance off on Raw with Bray, Tons Of Funk, Fandango, Khali and R-Truth. Its gonna happen soon. Bray start is plummeting fast


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

Give him a real match first before judging him. I believe it's incredibly hard for anybody to do a good match inside a ring that's surrounded with FIRE. They have to to constantly be aware of it.


----------



## VRsick

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

Isn't he supposed to be some crazy badass? Well he just got his ass handed to him by kane. All that match proved is that his character is a pussy heel who needs his lackeys to win a match. He should have gone over clean. He is supposed to be the star of the group, not the bitch.


----------



## Godway

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

And the match was against KANE, of all people. While there were flames surrounding the ring and neither of them really could of used much mobility. Obviously it was going to be slow and weak. 

How bout you wait until he has a few matches with some good workers before saying he "sucks" or is a "flop"?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

The match wasnt great and he was made to look weak imo, but he has a damn good character and I dont agree at all that hes getting no reactions because his entrance certainly does. Way too early to call him a flop.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

There's no disputing that he can talk. Whatever about his wrestling skills, when he speaks, you listen.


----------



## Crozer

Their match was kinda okay. I mean Kane got most of the offense in the match and Wyatt got like 2 moves on Kane the entire fucking match. I see people judging Wyatt's ring skills on this little match...smh

:wyatt


----------



## JY57

they were completely limited anyways. they should have done a Hell In A Cell Match where they can do everything they want to do. 

but the match did its purpose. not everything has to relate to in ring quality


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

He does not interest me at all. Someone said on here that he's a vignette wrestler, they were spot on, those video packages were far more interesting than he's been so far.


----------



## mezomi

*Re: Bray Wyatt, a Tensai like flop????*

Those of you who have not watched Nxt don't know his full potential. Bray Wyatt was facing Kane. They had every right to make him look weak.


----------



## floyd2386

Gotta be honest, that match was very underwhelming and it made Bray look pretty weak IMO. Hopefully they somehow make up for it on Raw.


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Bray Wyatt. I'm not impressed.*



Mr.Cricket said:


> They should've put him against a good in-ring worker instead of Kane.
> 
> Kane is fucking awful. The guy rarely have good matches.


Actually Kane is a pretty good worker. But it doesn't matter because it's a big win for Bray Wyatt who just went over a big name in the WWE. It adds to his momentum and credibility.


----------



## checkcola

I think the US Title Match should have took the ring of fire match on the PPV.

Hurry up and brainwash Kane so he can provide a real ring worker (if you're going to be stuck with this group).


----------



## Duke Silver

I'm not sure why WWE stuck Wyatt with that abomination of a stipulation. It's such an awful gimmick match and the booking was even worse. Totally unfair for the guy's first match in the company. Wyatt and Kane never stood a chance at producing something good, and unfortunately, it hurt the Family's momentum a little.

It was just... really bad.


----------



## AmericanGangster

*Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

First of all I would just like to say that I am a fan of Wyatt and this is merely a discussion, not a bash thread.

Something is not right about this guy and his family. Think for a second, epic mic skills, great entrance, great song and great character.

But is it too great? Is it too intelligent for the casual? The entrance and his theme music are great, i but you can hear pin drops because the song is so slow, his promos are delivered fantastically well, the guy can certainly act too, but then you're thinking what the fuck did he just say? Is this gimmick too complicated for fans to really connect with? At the moment I don't see him getting over, and not even close to the main event scene. WWE need to be careful because they finally have a golden character here and there's been genuine thought put into it...but something's wrong, just don't know what.

Another thing to think about: Are the gimmick characters a dying breed in this reality based era?


----------



## English Dragon

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

I know what you mean. It's not to do with having a gimmick it's just he hasnt really done anything yet.

Making unintelligible promos isnt epic mic skills either. 

Give it a bit more time, hopefully they have plans for him. Maybe Kane will join the Wyatt Family.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

Needs more time I think, hes just getting started. I wouldn't call it a flop yet, but if things don't turn around soon then we may be going down that Tensai flop road.


----------



## Kfchicken

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

Maybe it might've helped if he didn't look like somebody's uncle and didn't Grandpa it on a rocking chair.

Also think the lamp think now silly and looks like has OCD. He lights it says "we're here", then blows it out, then lights it back on, makes his entrance, then blows it out again. Then after the match he lights it, does a promo and blows it out some more.


----------



## bulklogan

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

I just think the booking after his initial debut has been poor. I also dont like the fact that rowan & harper still look really really green. He should have also just destroyed kane last night to make him look like a real threat. He has been booked poorly & looks pretty weak so far. I hope things change.


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

Bray Wyatt's gimmick seems very real to me, the whole Backwoods cult leader thing is something that has happened and still does so I don't think it's a case of the gimmick not being real enough. As far the casuals go, surely they must know that this guy is an insane preacher who tries to minipulate people. Sure the kids won't get it but will be scared of him but any smart adult will understand the concept of this gimmick. I am extremely biased when it comes to Wyatt as I just love this crazy dude but I think it's still early days and we are still seeing his character evolve.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

It's tough for supernatural gimmicks to get over in 2013.I think we should give him more time before assessing him as a success or a flop


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*



AmericanGangster said:


> First of all I would just like to say that I am a fan of Wyatt and this is merely a discussion, not a bash thread.
> 
> Something is not right about this guy and his family. Think for a second, epic mic skills, great entrance, great song and great character.
> *
> But is it too great? Is it too intelligent for the casual? The entrance and his theme music are great, i but you can hear pin drops because the song is so slow, his promos are delivered fantastically well, the guy can certainly act too, but then you're thinking what the fuck did he just say? Is this gimmick too complicated for fans to really connect with? At the moment I don't see him getting over, and not even close to the main event scene. WWE need to be careful because they finally have a golden character here and there's been genuine thought put into it...but something's wrong, just don't know what.*
> 
> Another thing to think about: Are the gimmick characters a dying breed in this reality based era?


Pretty much this, no offense to casuals in any department of life because we're ALL casuals when it comes to something - but casuals are idiots. Look at what sells in the music industry, entertainment industry, what's marketed for the mass majority - critical thinking is not really a part of most of those things. I always look at Scarface (Not the original, the one with Pacino) - many people like that shit cause of the ending scene & the cursing, fast life BS. When I watch that shit I break it down & pay attention to all the subtle nuances of the characters, I like to look deeper then the presentation.

Same thing with the Wyatts, that shit does not sell to the masses in 2013. It doesn't mean they suck, but it's the same reason when people say "Punk doesn't draw" - the average 2013 WWE fan who goes to most of the Raws/Smackdowns is a typical moron, I don't think people connect with the way guys like Punk speak even though he's really top notch. The average fan is fickle & will easily respond to Cena getting loud for no reason, or chanting Yes for no reason.

Same reason why Rock & Austin were so over, don't get me wrong - SCSA is my favorite of all time in any wrestling promotion around the world. Great mic worker, but I don't think half the people that were watching at the time were really digesting everything he was saying. The cussing & bad ass attitude had people hooked. It's not a knock on people, we all have that attitude toward some things.

So yeah, I feel what you're saying OP. Hell I thought the Tensai gimmick was pretty cool when it debuted (He was like a fat Great Muta) but the shit flopped hard. I hope Bray doesn't flop cause I love the character, but I could easily see it happening.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

Cartoon gimmicks are hard to get over nowadays.


----------



## The Streak

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

Fucking morons that give Kofi Kingston a massive pop and mark for R-Truth but aren't fussed about Bray Wyatt are the problem.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

1) How the fuck would you know? It's been a month

2) Again its been a month, it takes time to get wrestlers and personas over. The casuals still have to get to know the wrestlers and characters.

Such impatience.


----------



## Flash Funk

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

When characters are supposed to be creepy and unsettling they generally dont get sort of massive heat in the way a normal heel does - pretty sure Mankind had similar at first in his debut run.


----------



## Kfchicken

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> It's tough for supernatural gimmicks to get over in 2013.I think we should give him more time before assessing him as a success or a flop


It's not a supernatural gimmick.



Cliffy Byro said:


> Cartoon gimmicks are hard to get over nowadays.


I don't understand how his gimmick is "cartoon".


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

an IWC darling isnt clicking with the non-IWC? Wow, what a SHOCKER! :bosh4


----------



## faceface

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

When was the last time anyone actually got over quickly? Give him a minute.


----------



## AmericanGangster

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*



Crusade said:


> 1) How the fuck would you know? It's been a month
> 
> 2) Again its been a month, it takes time to get wrestlers and personas over. The casuals still have to get to know the wrestlers and characters.
> 
> Such impatience.


1) I'm sorry but is there any need for you to speak like that?

2) You just know within a week if a wrestler has chemistry or not

3) You sound angry, maybe you should get laid or have a nice little tug.

4. I'm not impatient at all, this is just a discussion. You absolute motherfucker


----------



## World's Best

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

Not yet, because the Wyatt Family haven't really been in any good, legitimate matches. Wait until the 3 way tags start, and the non-inferno singles matches before you jump to conclusions.


----------



## Sin City Saint

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*



Crusade said:


> 1) How the fuck would you know? It's been a month
> 
> 2) Again its been a month, it takes time to get wrestlers and personas over. The casuals still have to get to know the wrestlers and characters.
> 
> Such impatience.


Bray's only had one match (as Bray). I agree that we should give it more time...


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*



The Streak said:


> Fucking morons that give Kofi Kingston a massive pop and mark for R-Truth but aren't fussed about Bray Wyatt are the problem.


Dude cool down.The casual fans form the majority of the crowds/tv audience.It is essential to appeal to the majority of the fans.

It's just like movies.A successful movie is supposed to make money.Not appeal to the critics.


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

I'm not sure where this is coming from. IMO he's been clicking perfectly, getting great reactions, etc. I think OP is projecting his own feelings into the matter.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

Gotta give it time. It's too soon. It's hard to get over with the crowd that easily and that soon. He just debuted 1 month ago.


----------



## Hera

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

It isn't a help to Wyatt when the announce team and Booker T, HBK and Vickie were acting like it was 2spooky4me bullshit when most people thought the whole thing was a load of hot shit. Inferno matches suck then you add on that this was Wyatt's first match plus you throw Kane in? Yeah no wonder nothing clicked last night.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

Here we go with this crap again.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*



English Dragon said:


> Give it a bit more time, *hopefully they have plans* for him. Maybe Kane will join the Wyatt Family.


The WWE *has no plans*.

The promos were the work of a talented production team and a passionate performer. Now that the foundation for the character has been laid and it's time for him to actually *do something*... per usual, the WWE is clueless. The Wyatt family - for all their intrigue and mystery - turned out to be just another tired beat down gang. 

Almost a year later and the Shield is doing the exact same thing they were doing when they first came in. It was never revealed what exactly they were fighting for, or why they attacked who they attacked, or what their purpose is. They just come in and lay beat downs and shout SHIELD. That's it. The Wyatts are no different. Bray talks for a little, lights a lantern, and watches his goons lay beat downs. Yawn.

The WWE doesn't have plans. They write this shit from week to week and pray for the best.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*



AmericanGangster said:


> 1) I'm sorry but is there any need for you to speak like that?
> 
> 2) You just know within a week if a wrestler has chemistry or not
> 
> 3) You sound angry, maybe you should get laid or have a nice little tug.
> 
> 4. I'm not impatient at all, this is just a discussion. You absolute motherfucker


:lmao.

It's clear from your red rep comment and this that you are the one angry, not me. I'm just responding to this thread how exactly it should be responded to. It takes time to build a rapport with and get over with the casual audience or build a connection with them. Any smart fan who understands the business knows this. You can't do it within a month. It took years for the likes of Hogan, Flair, Austin, Rock and hell even the current generation like Cena, Punk and Bryan to truly build a chemistry and connection with the casual fan and you're ready to just denounce Wyatt like that? The same people who were like you said that about Daniel Bryan in 2010 and now in 2013 after Summerslam he is almost a made man.

If there is any "moron" in this discussion as you called me, it is you.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

It's interesting to note that during their intro when Bray says "We're here." They usually get some cheers, if anything.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> The WWE *has no plans*.
> 
> The promos were the work of a talented production team and a passionate performer. Now that the foundation for the character has been laid and it's time for him to actually *do something*... per usual, the WWE is clueless. The Wyatt family - for all their intrigue and mystery - turned out to be just another tired beat down gang.
> 
> Almost a year later and the Shield is doing the exact same thing they were doing when they first came in. It was never revealed what exactly they were fighting for, or why they attacked who they attacked, or what their purpose is. They just come in and lay beat downs and shout SHIELD. That's it. The Wyatts are no different. Bray talks for a little, lights a lantern, and watches his goons lay beat downs. Yawn.
> 
> The WWE doesn't have plans. They write this shit from week to week and pray for the best.


This is the best post in this thread by far. It's Creative's fault that they have nothing for these guys, not so much the performers.


----------



## E N F O R C E R

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

They don't know how to digest him, it's not plain black and white for them. I think give him some time to make himself more of a heel going forward, could generate some heat for sure.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

I disagree, really. I think he's getting a good reaction for the position of development he's currently in. The match sucked, but he had a number of things working against him. Kane doesn't draw the best out of anyone, and the ring of fire gimmick is basically an untested medium for psychology. The overall theatre involved was good though, I thought. 

There's not much to his character at this point. And that's fine, because he's brand new. I laugh a little at those who say that Wyatt has _layers_ to his persona. He currently has *one* layer; a kindofOK but fuzzy backstory that hasn't really been explained to the WWE audience, and creepy but mostly meaningless imagery in promos. He will (or should) be adding dimensions with each feud, but right now it's too early. Give it time.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

Man, his match last night was worse than the divas match.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

For someone who's only been there a month, he's already pretty damn over.

And I'm not sure what you mean about dying gimmicks, as I said he basically gets a bigger pop than guys like Barrett or Kofi. And that's not their fault but booking for giving them absolutely no character or gimmick to work with while Wyatt has gold.

Hopefully they have something to work with for the group and don't become the Hillbilly Shield but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Bryan D.

Harper and Rowan carrying Kane to the backstage was kinda awesome. The best part of the whole match/segment.

:mark:


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

His character is essentially to complicated for most viewers it seems.


----------



## Deadpoolite

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

When I was at the MITB PPV some of the kids sitting near me said they were scared of him. Maybe it's working with the casuals more than you think.


----------



## kaiho

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

that match he had in SS couldn't help with his "notoriety" or his "over-ness".
it was a bad idea with bad execution and a borderline-good ending.

in my eyes is was a mess. I would like this character to work but he needs to do more in and off the ring. 
The idea is there. Just work it better and train your in-ring storytelling.

"unimpressed" would be my state of mind right now.


(and btw ... i know there are fire regulations in arenas where the shows take place but blowing out a lamp that works with batteries seems silly EVERY SINGLE TIME. At least they could buy a bulb with yellow light ... sigh)


----------



## HollywoodHoganNWO

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

I'm not feeling him at all. His match lastnight with kane was a disgrace IMO


----------



## El_Absoluto

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

I don't like him... I don't know... I just have a hard time buying into his silly gimick.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*



HollywoodHoganNWO said:


> I'm not feeling him at all. His match lastnight with kane was a disgrace IMO


What do you expect in an inferno match? he was also horribly booked.

He gets a pop every time he says "we're here" before his music hits. He's doing just fine IMO, give him some more time he's only been there for a month lol


----------



## Quintana

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

I wish people would just sit back and let certain things build slowly for once. The match last night wasn't good, but terrible gimmick matches rarely are. It served it's purpose and he's only going to get better (IMO).

I will say though the "We're here" introduction needs to be cut, and I wish announcers would shut their mouths during wrestler entrances.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*



Stad said:


> What do you expect in an inferno match? he was also horribly booked.
> 
> He gets a pop every time he says "we're here" before his music hits. He's doing just fine IMO, give him some more time he's only been there for a month lol


That is true. He got a hell of a pop in his debut. He gets a solid pop everytime he says "we're here". He's not in Bryan's level of overnesse, but I'd say he's ok.


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

I'm a hardcore fan and I don't like this gimmick. He's just an unentertained weirdo.

and he's getting way too overpush.


----------



## tabish.f16

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

I think the Wyatts need more time. The epic mic skills/confusing gibberish is perfect because he is shown as deranged secluded cult leader. So he speaks whatever but his family follows it. Interesting to note that they took Kane away with them at SS


----------



## 96powerstroker

Cause they did it wrong. They could have moved it back from the ring and lowered and turned it up so they could get out of the ring and do everything they wanted and not worry about interference. That's what I would have done. 
Also I would have drug Kane to the back


----------



## Hurricane24

So is the hype dead?


----------



## Bryan D.

Hurricane24 said:


> So is the hype dead?


So could you shut up?


----------



## StockportTaker

*Wyatts Next Victim?*

After his tweet earlier today...

He basically said, now I have taken down the monster, time to eradicate the hero... Down with the machine...

That absolutely scream Cena to me? Possible way to write him out???


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chrisburr

*Re: Wyatts Next Victim?*

hopefully Fandango is next

but my guess by that is likely CM Punk or Rey Mysterio


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Wyatt writing Cena off TV would be absolutely HUGE for him. Hope it happens.


----------



## MiniMonster

*Re: Wyatts Next Victim?*

probably Cena, and then i think they might target shield after that- that is a fued that is waiting to happen.


----------



## metalhead118

*Re: Wyatts Next Victim?*

I hope it's Cena.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wyatts Next Victim?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Wyatt writing Cena off TV would be absolutely HUGE for him. Hope it happens.


I was about to say the same thing.


----------



## StockportTaker

xdoomsayerx said:


> Wyatt writing Cena off TV would be absolutely HUGE for him. Hope it happens.


Definently, maybe John fights back against Rowan and Harper only for Kane to stomp down the ramp and destroy him...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kaiho

Bray Wyatt looked weak unfortunately.

the gimmicky match didn't work.And that's an understatement. 

the Family didn't even beat Kane down in a memorable way. 

and since Bray used real fire to light his lamp when they exited, could't they at least use the same technique in the entrance?. I cannot stop laughing whenever he blows the battery powered lamp when he does his entry. Or at least buy a yellow bulb for the damn thing... 

at least the way they carried him at the end shows there is more to see. I just hope it is better.


----------



## H Dazzlerfan

A normal 1v1 match would have been much better at this early stage of the Wyatt Kane storyline. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CMSTAR

*Re: Wyatts Next Victim?*

Cena 100% for me.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Wyatts Next Victim?*

Cena?? who knows, find out in a couple of hours.


----------



## InMeTheyTrust

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

The Wyatts are great, watching them beat down Kane over and over is so much fun. And did you guys see the five star match Bray put on at SS?


----------



## FCP

*Re: Wyatts Next Victim?*

If it is Cena, I would probably mark. Chances are though it is probably Kofi.


----------



## StockportTaker

FCP said:


> If it is Cena, I would probably mark. Chances are though it is probably Kofi.


Typical silly WWE, probably end up being Hulk Hogan.... oh wait...



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: Wyatts Next Victim?*

I am so excited, Taking out Cena will indeed be huge.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Wyatts Next Victim?*

*I'd like to see them clean Cena out, then they could write Cena off TV as well and all would win.*


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: Wyatts Next Victim?*



StockportTaker said:


> Definently, maybe John fights back against Rowan and Harper only for Kane to stomp down the ramp and destroy him...
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Wyatts Next Victim?*

Taking out Cena isn't going to be good for him. You have nowhere to go but down. Cena will just come back in 3 months and bury him like he did to Barrett and countless others. Put things in a long term perspective.

Now if it's Punk, who knows? Punk might.....MIGHT put him over but I even doubt that.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: Wyatts Next Victim?*

I think it's gonna be a guy like Christian that can have a decent match with him.


----------



## zanman720

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

I've noticed that too, and i'm sure people have already said what i've said. He talks the good talk and acts the good act, but what the "casual" fans always want to see, is what happens when he gets in the ring. 

He's attacked people, but when it comes right down to it...His only match since coming to Raw was last night. Whenever he begins to perform on a normal basis to go along with his talking and performance, i believe we will begin to see more of a reaction.

We live in a "Put your money where your mouth is" kinda world...and i think that's why Cena stayed so popular for as long as he did with the Casual fans. The Whole "Want some? Come Get some!" act to go along with his Win/Loss record did him alot of good. We call it Super Cena, where as the "Casual Fans" See him more as the guy who stands up for what is right and backs up what he says. If that makes any sense.

Otherwise i just went on this little "rant-like" answer for nothing. Either way. haha


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: Wyatts Next Victim?*

how can it be cena if he's already prepped for surgery/


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: Wyatts Next Victim?*

change off subject here. times have moved on i get that. BUT how can you take these dudes seriously when there supposed to be freaks. the country boys with no tv. log fires ect... but yet have fucking broadband and a pc. how can you take these seriously ? bare in mind i like them.

same with ryback when he was over. the dude was supposed to be a monster. the pratt was using twitter. you would expect him to not even no what a pc is.

joking a side. it would make sense that they right cena off tv. BUT i have a feeling triple h and orton will do this. as then cena can be scripted into the bryan vs orton and triple h story line at a later date.

as for wyatt family having a fued with the shield i doubt this i think later in the year or the first few weeks on jan 2014 the undertaker will get scripted in to fued with the wyatts and take the fued to mania to fight for kane's freedom. unless brock faces taker but i still can't see that.


----------



## Bossdude

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

it is because of how he looks

a grinning fat hillbilly that belongs with the Godwinns


----------



## Stad

*Re: Wyatts Next Victim?*



jammo2000 said:


> change off subject here. times have moved on i get that. BUT how can you take these dudes seriously when there supposed to be freaks. the country boys with no tv. log fires ect... but yet have fucking broadband and a pc. how can you take these seriously ? bare in mind i like them.
> 
> same with ryback when he was over. the dude was supposed to be a monster. the pratt was using twitter. you would expect him to not even no what a pc is.
> 
> joking a side. it would make sense that they right cena off tv. BUT i have a feeling triple h and orton will do this. as then cena can be scripted into the bryan vs orton and triple h story line at a later date.
> 
> as for wyatt family having a fued with the shield i doubt this i think later in the year or the first few weeks on jan 2014 the undertaker will get scripted in to fued with the wyatts and take the fued to mania to fight for kane's freedom. unless brock faces taker but i still can't see that.


You never heard of a smartphone before or what? lol


----------



## zanman720

*Re: Wyatts Next Victim?*

Since his tweet said something about "Taking out the Machine" i imagine he would want to take out one of the top guys. (I just skimmed your post so if you've already said this, i apologize)

But my reasoning for this is that the Machine is the company and the company cannot work without the guys who make the wheels turn. John Cena would be my top choice since he is pretty much what WWE has been revolved around for the past few years. Another couple of picks would be CM Punk (Since he's probably done with Lesnar now...but we don't know for sure), Triple H (Sure he's involved in the whole Orton angle, but he is in charge...and to see two storylines collide would be pretty sick.), Maybe the Shield (Even though that's not likely since the whole Mark Henry and Big show thing...they are a "Well oiled machine" See what i did there?), Possibly even the Undertaker (he's one of the people that helped pave the way in the business, he's always considered top guy even if he is part time, plus they beat up his brother). Those are just naming a few of them.

I'm excited to see who it is though.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo

*Re: Wyatts Next Victim?*

His bathroom scale if he keeps eating like this.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*

Here's an idea.

GIVE IT FUCKING TIME! 

Its been a month since they debuted. Such stupidity and no patience whatsoever.


----------



## Crona

*Re: Bray Wyatt not clicking with the casual fans.*



Monterossa said:


> I'm a hardcore fan and I don't like this gimmick. He's just an unentertained weirdo.
> 
> and he's getting way too overpush.


He's had one match... with Kane, the guy who puts pretty much everyone over.


----------



## floyd2386

kaiho said:


> Bray Wyatt looked weak unfortunately.
> 
> the gimmicky match didn't work.And that's an understatement.
> 
> the Family didn't even beat Kane down in a memorable way.
> 
> and since Bray used real fire to light his lamp when they exited, could't they at least use the same technique in the entrance?. I cannot stop laughing whenever he blows the battery powered lamp when he does his entry.* Or at least buy a yellow bulb for the damn thing...*
> 
> at least the way they carried him at the end shows there is more to see. I just hope it is better.


I risk making myself looking like the biggest nerd amongst nerds here, but, that lantern doesn't use hulbs. The only thing that ever needs replacing on this kind of lantern are the batteries, this lantern uses LED's which last for all intents and purposes, forever. Since it uses these, there's no need for it to come apart and is likely sealed. In order to put different color LED's in, one would have to carefully open the lantern, desolder the old LED's, solder in new ones, both requiring decent skill and then you may have to worry about the voltage being too high for the new LED's and burning them out.

I have no clue why I decided to share al of that, but whatever.....


----------



## DOPA

The match with Kane was piss poor however the angle that came out of it was extremely well done and very intriguing. I'll be interested to see what happens next. Can't get over the image of the Wyatt Family carrying Kane out of the arena.


----------



## volunteer75

*Re: Wyatts Next Victim?*

Going to be interesting to see who it is.


----------



## CM BORK

*Re: Wyatts Next Victim?*

Justin Gabriel or Zack Ryder.


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: Wyatts Next Victim?*

Gotta be Wade Barrett.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

*Re: Wyatts Next Victim?*



eflat2130 said:


> Gotta be Wade Barrett.


Wade Barrett is considered a hero? I don't think so...


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Wyatts Next Victim?*

Would there be an uproar over a symbolic crucifixion?


----------



## braajeri

*Re: Wyatts Next Victim?*

Dolph Ziggler so he can go film "Me, Him, Her".


----------



## kaiho

floyd2386 said:


> I risk making myself looking like the biggest nerd amongst nerds here, but, that lantern doesn't use hulbs. The only thing that ever needs replacing on this kind of lantern are the batteries, this lantern uses LED's which last for all intents and purposes, forever. Since it uses these, there's no need for it to come apart and is likely sealed. In order to put different color LED's in, one would have to carefully open the lantern, desolder the old LED's, solder in new ones, both requiring decent skill and then you may have to worry about the voltage being too high for the new LED's and burning them out.
> 
> I have no clue why I decided to share al of that, but whatever.....


maybe just buy a warm light LED .... :ex:


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Wyatts Next Victim?*

Cena, to write him of TV would be GREAT for the Wyatts. My guess is it will be "random victims" until Sheamus is back.


----------



## floyd2386

kaiho said:


> maybe just buy a warm light LED .... :ex:


That would take care of the voltage problem, but there's still the problem of getting the sumbitch in. Unless you mean a warm white LED lanten, which are hard to come across, especially in this kind of lantern.

Their best solution would be to have a company make a new design with either warm white or amber light and then have replicates sold on WWEShop. Give it a blow out feature too.


----------



## kaiho

then maybe tell him to just stop pretending to blow it ... it looks silly 

but then again it may be just me who bothers :lol:


----------



## floyd2386

kaiho said:


> then maybe tell him to just stop pretending to blow it ... it looks silly
> 
> but then again it may be just me who bothers :lol:


It shows Bray's power of persuasion, he makes an electronic lantern think it can be blown out!


----------



## kaiho

this could be Bray's next promo !!! :lol


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Mark my words .... Wyatt to attack punk!


----------



## jjolin

*Re: Wyatts Next Victim?*

I think it'll be Big Show and Mark Henry. Keep it with the "brute" theme.


----------



## braajeri

*Re: Wyatts Next Victim?*



jjolin said:


> I think it'll be Big Show and Mark Henry. Keep it with the "brute" theme.


At the same time? It would be a good way to go ahead and end the whole thing and bury the gimmick I suppose.


----------



## jjolin

*Re: Wyatts Next Victim?*



braajeri said:


> At the same time? It would be a good way to go ahead and end the whole thing and bury the gimmick I suppose.


Well maybe not right away, but I can see the wyatts winning the tag team championships off of big show and henry if they end up winning them. Could be one hell of an angle.


----------



## DCR

*Re: Wyatts Next Victim?*

It's obviously CM Punk, bout to happen in 15 minutes.

That's the purpose of Punk and Heyman having separate promos... So the Wyatts can interrupt Punk and start a new feud. It would be cool if Punk got back with Heyman, it could get Curtis Axel over too if he turned face and got involved with Punk.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

You go from Kane to r truth? fpalm


----------



## ChristianMB1

xdoomsayerx said:


> You go from Kane to r truth? fpalm


Yeah that really disappointed me, not to mention they already attacked Truth before a few times.

I'm just relieved Wyatt put on a decent match, his failure last night started to really worry me, even though they only gave him like a 4-5 minute match slot.


----------



## lionbaiter

ChristianMB1 said:


> Yeah that really disappointed me, not to mention they already attacked Truth before a few times.
> 
> I'm just relieved Wyatt put on a decent match, his failure last night started to really worry me, even though they only gave him like a 4-5 minute match slot.


That's a decent match in your world? From the avatar you're obviously a biased homer. Bray Wyatt sucks in the ring and that crappy Rob Zombie inspired gimmick is boring as hell. Ohh white trash hicks, how terrifying. (N)

Felt bad for R-Truth to have to go down to that loser, hell of a lot better in the ring and as a heel way more entertaining than the Boring Wyatt has been.


----------



## Nimbus

Hes the most boring thing right now, seriously what a huge disapoint, as i was really looking foward for this guy.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Wasn't your last sig comparing them to the Godwinns? You clearly weren't up for giving them a chance.


----------



## truk83

Wyatt is one of those guys that was coming in with a ton of momentum through his creative vignettes, but I think right now he is slowing down. The problem is that the WWE didn't give him this memorable debut. I understand it's a PG show, but Wyatt's character would have called for something a little bit more than one would expect. His first victim should have been Cody Rhodes, and Wyatt's main thing would have been mind games. There is no direct connection with Cody, and Wyatt. Then again there is no direct connection with Bray, and any other WWE superstar. 

Rhodes has family in the business, and Wyatt could have used that to his advantage. Tormenting Rhodes about his failures, and his father's success. Even throwing in some talk about his brother Goldust being a greater success, and becoming a wrestling, pop-icon during the Attitude Era. Perhaps poking fun at Dusty Rhodes becoming a disgrace during his run in the WWE during the 90's. They could attack Cody, and then abduct him. Return with him dressed as Goldust, and he would be unconscious. Perhaps Wyatt come out dressed like Dusty Rhodes from the 90's WWF run, and begin mocking his father's past.


----------



## Bryan D.

xdoomsayerx said:


> You go from Kane to r truth? fpalm


Makes sense. R-Truth and Wyatt were involved in a brawl a couple of weeks ago. They never had a match. So it made sense to finally have a match so Wyatt could squash the hell out of him.


----------



## The Enforcer

I'm interested to see where they go with Wyatt. Obviously he runs the risk of slipping after coming into a hot feud with Kane but I'm sure they've got something more in the works if HHH is really that high on the group. The match with Truth wasn't anything spectacular by any means but it served its purpose. I'm really happy to see he still gets to do that creepy dancing with his opponent coming out of the corner.


----------



## MarkyMark88

He may not be a technician in the ring, but he looks like he will have a good style once he gets comfortable and what not. It's still too early to write him off. I'm digging it.


----------



## lightfm

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*



ishouldwriteforwwe said:


> Absolutely..... Kane look is getting old and less appealing. His gimmick is up. First off Kane hasn't evolved and more realistic sinister Kane could come of this. I see more if his Jacob Goodnight character from see no evil. Bald pale same eyes yellow teeth and a erie grinlamb skin clothes... And no more Kane its Glenn Wyatt or Glenn Jacobs or Jacob Glenn somethin along those line...



:russo


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*

Lane > Kane


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*

Niiice! ^

If he does, he'll need a new mask, one that resembles Leather Face's skin mask.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*

Don't think he should join them if he's at the end of his career.


----------



## DogSaget

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*

Grow out a beard, shave his head.

Match Rowan/Harpers swamp inbred look and see how long it takes "the wwe universe" to know its actually kane


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: If Kane joins the Wyatt Family will he get new gear?*



DogSaget said:


> Grow out a beard, shave his head.
> 
> Match Rowan/Harpers swamp inbred look and see how long it takes "the wwe universe" to know its actually kane


The Mask *NEEDS* to stay. We had unmasked Kane for 8 years, Kane needs to keep the mask now, he still can grow a beard though.


----------



## Pauly3

So Wyatt is listed as 6'3 and the other guys are listed as 6'5 and 6'8. Does anyone know their real heights? There is no way bray is 6'3. I would say he's 6'1. Luke Harper is listed as 6'5 but he does look very tall. I would say he's 6'4? Rowan is listed as 6'8 but I think hes most likely 6'6?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

You know, once Punk is done with Heyman/Axel, if he won't side with Bryan against the Corporation than I would like for him to face off against The Wyatt Family. It could give Bray some much needed direction and credibility to feud with a top tier talent and star in CM Punk and it gives Punk something to do without so much floating in limbo for no reason.


----------



## BehindYou

Honestly, after how bad the Inferno match was I feel like Wyatt should settle into the role of manager for Harper & Rowan.

That's what he was basically doing for the 2nd half of their run on NXT. 

He has a great character but still struggles in the ring. Luke Harper can work a fantastic match. So why not?


----------



## World's Best

Pauly3 said:


> So Wyatt is listed as 6'3 and the other guys are listed as 6'5 and 6'8. Does anyone know their real heights? There is no way bray is 6'3. I would say he's 6'1. Luke Harper is listed as 6'5 but he does look very tall. I would say he's 6'4? Rowan is listed as 6'8 but I think hes most likely 6'6?


I believe when "Big Rig" Harper/Lee (lol Harper Lee) was in the independent circuit he was listed around 6'7". Not too sure about Rowan, but he looks to be a similar size.

Wyatt is probably somewhere along the lines of 6'1" in proportion to the top ring rope which is about 5-5½ ft


----------



## Old_John

Yeah, Bray better pick it up in the ring asap, while window of opportunity is still there.
Also, his finisher doesn't look intimidating at all. If anything, it looks... awkward. Definitely needs tweaking!


----------



## Un0fficial




----------



## LSUZombie

You do realize that's for the movie "You're Next" and not the atrocity known as The Wyatt Family?


----------



## Bryan D.

LSUZombie said:


> You do realize that's for the movie "You're Next" and not the atrocity known as The Wyatt Family?












Don't say..


----------



## Un0fficial

LSUZombie said:


> You do realize that's for the movie "You're Next" and not the atrocity known as The Wyatt Family?


Someone doesn't get the joke.


_(Hint, it's LSUZombie)_


----------



## Austin-316

*Why no Bray Wyatt tonight? (Kane unmasked?)*

(Edit: sorry i didnt realize how old the pic is and it was from wwe.com)

Does anybody remember there was a commercial on USA during Raw it said they would be on smackdown.. I'm pissed I cant wait until monday..

I had a dream the wyatt family was standing on the stage the lights went red Kane came out unmasked and asked do you want to see what a real monster is then I seen this video today..
What do you think?


----------



## JY57

http://www.wwe.com/videos/bray-wyatt-tells-the-tale-of-sister-abigail-26143801

Exclusive: Bray Wyatt tells story of Sister Abigail (pretty cool)


----------



## Bryan D.

^ Very nice stuff. Thanks for sharing. (Y)


----------



## Deptford

JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/bray-wyatt-tells-the-tale-of-sister-abigail-26143801
> 
> Exclusive: Bray Wyatt tells story of Sister Abigail (pretty cool)


Awesome stuff! Wish it had been a promo on Raw though. Bray needs better Raw segments. I hate all this WWE.com stuff that hardly anyone will see  

also, if Orton wasn't where he is right now that reference about the snake could set up a pretty cool feud. Some great lines, man.


----------



## Punk316

*Who should Bray Wyatt feud with next?*

Being that he seems to be done with Kane, who should bray Wyatt feud with next?


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Punk. Imagine those fucking promos!


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Who should Bray Wyatt feud with next?*

He's still not done with Kane, I'm pretty sure. At least the storyline isn't over.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Who should Bray Wyatt feud with next?*

If he feuds with somebody too high right off the bat like Punk he'll get buried. The perfect level for him right now would be feuding with a person like RVD or Ziggler who is at the top of the upper midcard and doesn't need to go over him.


----------



## DogSaget

*Re: Who should Bray Wyatt feud with next?*



NoyK said:


> He's still not done with Kane, I'm pretty sure. At least the storyline isn't over.


No, but for now he cant feud with someone away filming


----------



## Doc

*Re: Who should Bray Wyatt feud with next?*

PTP. It's so bloody obvious the mini push PTP are getting at the moment is because of Young's TMZ story.
Feud with them and The Wyatts going over please.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Who should Bray Wyatt feud with next?*



Doc said:


> PTP. It's so bloody obvious the mini push PTP are getting at the moment is because of Young's TMZ story.
> Feud with them and The Wyatts going over please.


That's more of a feud for the goons, though, not him. Unless they add a 3'rd party, but even then, he shouldn't go from Kane to the PTP's.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Who should Bray Wyatt feud with next?*

Definitly Big Show. Id love to see that. Big Show still has some starpower unlike the likes of Christian that are all jobbed out. Punk would be awsome but they both need wins so not for now.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Who should Bray Wyatt feud with next?*

Well I think Kane has unfinished business with Wyatt but I think Punk would be a good choice because I heard the Punk and Lesnar feud has been cut short.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Who should Bray Wyatt feud with next?*

Nobody really, I want promos from him and the odd match here and there. Manage the family and hone your in ring skills with the live events and the odd match on TV but mainly be a manager and get on that microphone.


----------



## TheFranticJane

*Re: Who should Bray Wyatt feud with next?*

Ambrose.
Bray took out Kane, Ambrose took out The Undertaker. Both claim to be monsters. Could be an interesting feud.


----------



## Schrute_Farms

*Re: Who should Bray Wyatt feud with next?*

he needs to feud with somebody the fans care about. Nobody cares about Kane or R Truth. Get him in there with somebody the fans don't want to see beat up who can get a reaction. Hard for a young heel to get over when the face can't get any noise going.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: Who should Bray Wyatt feud with next?*

He's definitely not done with Kane. 

Maybe they need to just have him dominating a selection of people rather than one lone feud. I'm only suggesting this because I can't actually think of anyone who they can put him with (sounds ridiclous right, considering the talent on the roster. There is nothing logical that comes to mind - then again this WWE/Wrestling, logic should be outta the window). 




TheFranticJane said:


> Ambrose.
> Bray took out Kane, Ambrose took out The Undertaker. Both claim to be monsters. Could be an interesting feud.


Never really thought about it that way. Sounds good on paper.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Who should Bray Wyatt feud with next?*

I don't think his feud with Kane is done just yet.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Who should Bray Wyatt feud with next?*

Theres one left to feud with. Wyatt vs Ziggler would look extremely out of place on paper, theres nothing to play on. I'm thinking Wyatt should beat more wrestlers and make them followers.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Who should Bray Wyatt feud with next?*



Crusade said:


> I don't think his feud with Kane is done just yet.


Oh no definitely not, but he needs someone to feud with in the meantime until Kane is done filming See No Evil 2, then Kane can come back and kick his ass. Until then I think Punk would be a good potential opponent.


----------



## BigDLangston

*Re: Who should Bray Wyatt feud with next?*

An RVD feud would be cool.


----------



## LSUZombie

*Re: Who should Bray Wyatt feud with next?*



Punk316 said:


> Being that he seems to be done with Kane, who should bray Wyatt feud with next?


A treadmill


----------



## NO!

*Re: Who should Bray Wyatt feud with next?*

I'd say RVD, but it looks like he's in a feud with Del Rio now. Christian? 

He needs to be in an interesting story line, or else the whole character fails. He can't just have an ordinary feud with someone, which is what I think will end up happening until Kane returns.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Who should Bray Wyatt feud with next?*

Is his feud with Kane over yet? I'm not sure. But if it is, I think RVD or PTP's would be a decent choice.


----------



## RiverFenix

Bray Wyatt is solid in the ring. Watch his NXT stuff before you write him off because of the Ring of Fire match.


----------



## dxbender

Deptford said:


> Awesome stuff! Wish it had been a promo on Raw though. Bray needs better Raw segments. I hate all this WWE.com stuff that hardly anyone will see
> 
> also, if Orton wasn't where he is right now that reference about the snake could set up a pretty cool feud. Some great lines, man.


I bet if you had the WWE App,you could watch it! But ya..WWE needs to realize that. Majority of their fans AREN'T gonna go out of their way to see extra WWE stuff. Either show it on your show,or don't have it at all.
Dozens of millions of people in the "WWE Universe", yet maybe a couple hundred thousand regularly watch the youtube and wwe.com stuff.


I didn't see the video,but I wouldn't be surprised if it aired on Raw this week. Was it talking about an actual person or what? Cause I thought that was just the name of his finishing move?


----------



## Bryan D.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Bray Wyatt is solid in the ring. Watch his NXT stuff before you write him off because of the Ring of Fire match.


His match with Jericho on NXT was so awesome. :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

Deptford said:


> Awesome stuff! Wish it had been a promo on Raw though. Bray needs better Raw segments. I hate all this WWE.com stuff that hardly anyone will see
> 
> also, if Orton wasn't where he is right now that reference about the snake could set up a pretty cool feud. Some great lines, man.


It might still be, I think they've recorded videos for the site and then replayed them on Raw, haven't they? I don't think they've ever said what his move is called yet, maybe they have and I forgot it. People are gonna need to see this now.

Exceptional stuff, as usual. He's done so good in this gimmick, I don't even see Husky Harris anymore. When I see Curtis Axel, I really see Michael McGillicutty. When I see Fandango, I really see Johnny Curtis. When I see Bray Wyatt, I really see Bray Wyatt.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/bray-wyatt-tells-the-tale-of-sister-abigail-26143801
> 
> Exclusive: Bray Wyatt tells story of Sister Abigail (pretty cool)


Way cool - he's never explained before why that's what he calls his finisher, I've been wondering forever if we were ever gonna get that...what is so great about the Wyatt character is you get the impression he has a shitload of backstory we don't know, but he does. Not many wrestlers put that kind of work into their character.


----------



## Honey Bucket

JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/bray-wyatt-tells-the-tale-of-sister-abigail-26143801
> 
> Exclusive: Bray Wyatt tells story of Sister Abigail (pretty cool)


Fucking hell.

I hate to be repeating a familiar opinion, but THIS NEEDS TO BE SHOWN ON FUCKING TELEVISION. Fucking idiots, that was amazing.


----------



## Kratosx23

Let's not freak out until Raw. As I said, I believe they've made videos for the website and then shown them on Raw when it airs. Considering this deals with the name of his finishing move, not showing it would be pretty shortsighted.


----------



## Shockmaster2010

BehindYou said:


> Honestly, after how bad the Inferno match was I feel like Wyatt should settle into the role of manager for Harper & Rowan.
> 
> That's what he was basically doing for the 2nd half of their run on NXT.
> 
> He has a great character but still struggles in the ring. Luke Harper can work a fantastic match. So why not?



Based solely on the inferno match, this dude is right. It aspired to be everything you don't want to see in a quality bout - and then surpassed even those ambitions. 

His old stuff from the regionals and NXT looked much better. He only has about 5 minutes left to get his shit together. The promos and glitter only last so long...


----------



## 96powerstroker

Exactly he isn't Mr perfect or someone who don't have to wrestle but when ever he choses to he can give a 4+ star match at anytime he choses


----------



## papercuts_hurt

RE: Wyatt's in-ring ability

I have not seen the ring of fire match, but have watched I think nearly everything he's done in FCW/NXT as Wyatt, plus a very little bit of his HH days, and I would equate his in-ring ability, as far as being able to put on a good and entertaining match, with someone like Kane or Mark Henry or Wade Barrett basically - he's not gonna carry the match, and he has bad chemistry with some guys, but he's definitely got enough to put on a good match with the right opponent.

To me, whatever he does badly, he does 2 important things well: 1) he plays his character in the ring very well, with things like the upside down stare before the bell, the dancing and the kiss of death, the weird covers he does and shit. That's important and a hallmark of great performers. And overall, his ring psychology is good. And 2) He's got cool moves. Sister Abigial is not the greatest move alone but as part of the body avalanche/dancing finishing sequence it's pretty nice. Aside from that, I love that running low cross body he does, he's got a cool standing uranage slam, running senton, some other stuff. Some fans are not "moves" guys but I am and I think a lot of others are too and that means to me a big part of whether he's good in the ring is whether he does cool moves.

Now, having said all that, he mostly wrestles squashes like the RTruth one, and while competent, squashes are in general boring. I have never seen his wrestle a match longer than 10 minutes and you could definitely say that's a red flag. But he's had some good matches.

Overall though, yeah, Harper is better in-ring, and I'd rather watch Harper wrestle a match than Wyatt. But I think Wyatt is competent, regardless of how much the ring of fire match may have sucked...


----------



## Nimbus

Husky is the most boring thing right now on Raw. The guy is very talented but the booking is terrible.


----------



## Bryan D.

Nimbus said:


> *Husky is the most boring thing right now on Raw.* The guy is very talented but the booking is terrible.


Oh, come on.


----------



## Reaper of Death

*Is Bray Wyatt going to be the next Undertaker?*

I reckon that would be cool, he could start a Wrestlemania Streak. I like him he is the total package, he could turn face once he ditch's the rest of the Wyatt family.

Opinions?


----------



## Chip Kelly

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt going to be the next Undertaker?*

Probably not


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt going to be the next Undertaker?*

Doubtful. Wyatt's have been disappointing.


----------



## Old_John

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt going to be the next Undertaker?*

:mancini2 SORRY OP, not in this day and age...


----------



## HOJO

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt going to be the next Undertaker?*

Are you implying that you can EVER make someone to take the *UNDERTAKER*'s place in WWE?


----------



## xdoomsayerx

He won't even be the next Kane let alone Undertaker.


----------



## mezomi

I think the main problem is that they have come at a bad time. With the corporation heating up there is no room for them. They should have been in The Shield's role when they debuted. The debut should not have happened in July. It should have happened after Wrestlemania 30. They would give the Wwe a boost in quality at that time. The corporation would most likely be disbanded and they could take The Shield's role and spice up Tv. Wwe could possibly be somewhat directionless after Wrestlemania 30. Debuting the Waytts would help with that.


----------



## celticjobber

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt going to be the next Undertaker?*

He won't be the next Undertaker, and I doubt if there will ever be another Wrestlemania streak like Taker's.

But he could eventually be over as a huge babyface. And the character has supernatural undertones like Taker and Kane.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt going to be the next Undertaker?*

*Uh, NO.*


----------



## Casual Fan #52

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt going to be the next Undertaker?*

Wyatt is far far from the total package. He's got a great character that I could see as a legendary manager, but as a wrestler, in the ring, he's a fat blob of a man I'd rather not see wrestle.


----------



## Jmacz

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt going to be the next Undertaker?*

If by "be the next Undertaker" you mean be the next undead gimmick that scares the shit out of 10 year olds then yes I think so. But I don't think we need to be giving Bray a streak of his own if he's good enough it won't even matter.


----------



## Griever11

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt going to be the next Undertaker?*

I'm really not sure why some people think Wyatt is even that similar to the Undertaker and Kane. I get that he talks about dark things and demons but he comes off much more like a crazy Southern cult leader than someone who has supernatural powers himself.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt going to be the next Undertaker?*

After watching his Summer Slam performance I'm wondering if he can be the next Bastien Booger. I know it's still early and he supposedly has the backing of HHH, but he has done nothing really of note yet and there's a chance he could be in a similar place as Khali or Ryder in a year.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt going to be the next Undertaker?*

Bray is severely overrated.


----------



## LateTrain27

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt going to be the next Undertaker?*

It can be argued that he can be the next big dark character in the WWE. Being the next Undertaker though is a bit an overstatement.


----------



## scooterAustin

FUCK NO!! There will never Eeee.. Eeee...eeever be another Taker.. aGAIN!! And its ridiculous to even think that might be. There will never be another Taker or Flair!! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## braajeri

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt going to be the next Undertaker?*

I suppose I get why some people might like Bray Wyatt. He's different right now, but that's about it imo. He's boring in the ring, babbles incoherently on the mic (you can sound psycho without sounding crazy), and has long greasy hair like a lot of wrestlers before him. I just don't get the excitement.


----------



## Alim

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt going to be the next Undertaker?*

Bray Wyatt is going to be the first Bray Wyatt.


----------



## LateTrain27

JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/bray-wyatt-tells-the-tale-of-sister-abigail-26143801
> 
> Exclusive: Bray Wyatt tells story of Sister Abigail (pretty cool)


And this is why Bray Wyatt is my favourite for promos at the moment.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

Glad he went back to his black shirt instead of his WWE merchandise shirt in ring this week...oh and that WWE.com promo should be aired dammit!


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Oxitron said:


> Bray is severely overrated.


Agreed.


----------



## Kratosx23

Agreeing won't make it true.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Ah, and so it has begun. Someone makes an impressive debut after a lot of hype (and rightfully so, Bray's amazing on the mic) and a few weeks later a part of the IWC feels the need to go against the grain and call that person overrated. Typical.


----------



## Crozer

Bray using Christian lines into his promos is truly great and inspiring, to me as a person.

Him using bible verses in his promos and quoting song lyrics is something really...creepy and awesome at the same time.

I guess that's Bray way of "spreading the lord's word". Awesomely great.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt going to be the next Undertaker?*



Alim said:


> Bray Wyatt is going to be the first Bray Wyatt.


Exactly.


----------



## BehindYou

Quasi Juice said:


> Ah, and so it has begun. Someone makes an impressive debut after a lot of hype (and rightfully so, Bray's amazing on the mic) and a few weeks later a part of the IWC feels the need to go against the grain and call that person overrated. Typical.


 Alot of this is probably due to how bad his 1st match was though


----------



## Bryan D.

BehindYou said:


> Alot of this is probably due to how bad his 1st match was though


That was not his fault. At all. His job was to get squashed by Kane and win after his family helped him. Horrible booking.


----------



## JY57

BehindYou said:


> Alot of this is probably due to how bad his 1st match was though


He and Kane were limited to do anything outside few punches & chokeslams.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Yeah, judging Bray's skills on his match with Kane is retarded. It was a fuckin' Ring of Fire match in which they weren't allowed to do anything edgy.



Crozer said:


> Bray using Christian lines into his promos is truly great and inspiring, to me as a person.
> 
> Him using bible verses in his promos and quoting song lyrics is something really...creepy and awesome at the same time.
> 
> I guess that's Bray way of "spreading the lord's word". Awesomely great.


That's pretty cool. He also references to himself as the devil and/or speaking to the devil in some of his NXT promos.


----------



## Gaston

I think that the only thing that is holding Wyatt back is the Era hes in. Had he debuted back in the days of Taker and Jake the Snake when there was no Smarks who like to show everyone that they know Wrestling is fake. Why do smarks have to ruin the fun for everyone?


----------



## shought321

Wyatt is far too interesting a character for the business he is in, let alone the era.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

I have to laugh at anybody who has judged Bray's in ring skills on a match with a 46 year old in a gimmick match and R-Truth.

Go and watch his NXT match with Chris Jericho, I know Chris can make most people look good but still.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

JY57 said:


> He and Kane were limited to do anything outside few punches & chokeslams.


As there was obviously there was limitations in the match due to it been pretty dangerous but I thought in my opinion Bray and Kane handled the match pretty well. Obviously Bray was pretty much squashed throughout the match but was still ok.


----------



## THANOS

BlackaryDaggery said:


> I have to laugh at anybody who has judged Bray's in ring skills on a match with a 46 year old in a gimmick match and R-Truth.
> 
> Go and watch his NXT match with Chris Jericho, I know Chris can make most people look good but still.


Exactly. Bray looked better in his match with Jericho than Fandango did with Jericho at Mania. Wyatt is an above average wrestler when he's actually tasked with working a back and forth match. Squash matches will never show you that ability, but the squash matches will build his character to the point where he will be able to wrestle competitive matches and be over as fuck.

Also, Bray Wyatt is not overrated in ANY sense of the word. No one is claiming he's some wrestling god, so his in ring ability is not getting "overrated". His mic ability and character mastery, however, is rightfully hyped. Saying he's among the ELITE in the company with those skills is completely true and on the mark.


----------



## Chrome

JY57 said:


> He and Kane were limited to do anything outside few punches & chokeslams.


They could've at least not made him look like a total bitch against Kane. Hopefully he gets in much more offense the next time he wrestles an upper-midcarder.


----------



## bhoy

*Re: Who should Bray Wyatt feud with next?*

Big Show, Mark Henry, they need to take out monsters, not some guy who has just came out the closet.
Wish these guys had been in the Attitude era, they would have been Epic, imagine a feud with The Brood or the ministry of Darkness.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: Who should Bray Wyatt feud with next?*

He needs to be really crushing people for now imho. Be a real menace, so when he moves up to title status feuds people truly believe he'll go over, and he'll still look strong even if he loses once in a while. Kinda like they did with Ryback, but a lot less amateur hour, and a lot more focus on psychological intensity and dominance than the physical aspect per sé. Make his opponents after a while look legit terrified to face him. This means no legit contenders at first please. Have him smack around kofi, truth, gabriel, ToF, kinda what he's been doing but a tad less random and a bit more "he chose to target them". 
After that, I'd LOVE if they let him target Punk. I think the back and forth promos would be legendary, and a win would legit push him to ME status. 
End of the day though, for now I'll trust in the WWE. Yes, I know. I'm kinda surprised about that as well


----------



## Rhodes Scholar

*Re: Who should Bray Wyatt feud with next?*

The Miz maybe after his shit feud with FANDANGOOOOO ends.


----------



## Kratosx23

See? I told you they were gonna play it. People freaking out for nothing.

They should be doing more with them, though.


----------



## suppyx

*That promo*

Bray Wyatt did tonight 
Thoughts? 

I thought it was pretty good and I'm sure it's about someone who will play a important role soon..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Deluded One

*Re: That promo*

Agreed, Sister Abigail's joining the diva's division.


----------



## suppyx

Who is sister Abigail 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: That promo*



suppyx said:


> Bray Wyatt did tonight
> Thoughts?
> 
> I thought it was pretty good and I'm sure it's about someone who will play a important role soon..


Did you listen to the promo? She's dead. He's referring to the person who molded him into what he is.


----------



## suppyx

Never mind that's the name of his finish..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JY57

> BrayWyatt:
> The monster likes it here.........
> 
> #OBEY


-


----------



## Art Vandaley

Gaston said:


> I think that the only thing that is holding Wyatt back is the Era hes in. Had he debuted back in the days of Taker and Jake the Snake when there was no Smarks who like to show everyone that they know Wrestling is fake. Why do smarks have to ruin the fun for everyone?


Why and how are you blaming smarks? A couple of people chant Husky Harris on rare occasion but hardly enough to effect him.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

suppyx said:


> Who is sister Abigail
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I have a feeling Abigail is going to turn out to be Paige. Calling it now.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

DragonSleeper said:


> I have a feeling Abigail is going to turn out to be Paige. Calling it now.


But... he said in the promo she's dead.


----------



## Dyl

Novak Djokovic said:


> But... he said in the promo she's dead.


He also said he himself is dead


----------



## DOPA

I know Sister Abigail is the name of his finisher but does anyone have any insight or ideas as to who he was talking about? It was creepy and extremely intriguing. Loved the promo.


----------



## Mr. I

DragonSleeper said:


> I have a feeling Abigail is going to turn out to be Paige. Calling it now.


The woman that raised him and apparently ran his cult while he was a boy, and died years ago, is a 21 year old British girl?


----------



## Crozer

Renee young twitter this a while back. What do you see in this pic? ALL I SEE IS WYATT!


----------



## dmizzle26

You never know WWE could bring in somebody to play the role of sister Abigail resurrected I think a girl in the Wyatt family will be awesome and even more awesome if it was Paige or bring in Daffney she plays strange and pyscho good...


----------



## Deadpoolite

So they have kane, what are they going to do with him? #downwiththemachine makes me think they'll go after the new corporation, not in the typical babyface way, though.

Alternatively, I could see the Undertaker being their real target. Kane vs undertaker at WMXXX?


----------



## Bryan D.

^ Ugh, not that boring match again.


----------



## floyd2386

DragonSleeper said:


> I have a feeling Abigail is going to turn out to be Paige. Calling it now.


fpalm



Ithil said:


> The woman that raised him and apparently ran his cult while he was a boy, and died years ago, is a 21 year old British girl?


Who cares if it makes sense, let's just shoehorn Paige into whatever the fuck storyline just to get her on the roster, right?

Seriously if anybody thinks Paige belongs in The Family, they really have a deep misunderstanding of The Wyatt Family. While we're at it, let's put Fandango with the Shield. He wears a vest, they wear vests, perfect fit.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

floyd2386 said:


> fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares if it makes sense, let's just shoehorn Paige into whatever the fuck storyline just to get her on the roster, right?
> 
> Seriously if anybody thinks Paige belongs in The Family, they really have a deep misunderstanding of The Wyatt Family. While we're at it, let's put Fandango with the Shield. He wears a vest, they wear vests, perfect fit.


For the record, I'm not a fan of Paige. I said that because people seem to be clambering to see her debut. And since when has WWE cared what makes sense? She's also supposed to be dead. So if she turned out to be a 21 year old British girl it wouldn't be so far fetched. I'll have some fresh crow when the time comes.


----------



## x78

Crozer said:


> Renee young twitter this a while back. What do you see in this pic? ALL I SEE IS WYATT!


OMG Renee is Sister Abigail!!!!11


----------



## Barry_O

THANOS said:


> Also, Bray Wyatt is not overrated in ANY sense of the word. No one is claiming he's some wrestling god, so his in ring ability is not getting "overrated". His mic ability and character mastery, however, is rightfully hyped. Saying he's among the ELITE in the company with those skills is completely true and on the mark.


Yep.

The thing that was amazing to me was that his RAW promo, I think it was, the other day was done in a completely different voice than the one he has been using for the character up until this time. I don't know why he did that, but it just shows you how much acting talent Bray has.

This guy is good. Really, really good. It's incredible that this is the same person as Husky Harris. But I'm glad they found the right gimmick for him to show his ability.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

Maybe be reaching here but its interesting none the less

As some of you may know, many have theorised that someone within the WWE (many point to JBL) is responsible for creating the parody "CrankyVince" twitter account as many of his tweets have leaked info about the backstage doings of the WWE before any dirt sheet reported about it (recently it was Vince being down on Seth Rollings)

Few days ago this was tweet was sent out



> Cranky Vince ‏@CrankyVince 26 Aug
> ON HEADSET WITH KD, SHARING HOW PUTRID @WWEBrayWyatt's SULFUR AND CHEESE LACED GAS IS. LOATHE PRODUCING HIS PRE-TAPES. AWFUL BUSINESS, PAL.


Bray Wyatt is known for being a HHH project then a Vince project. Does this tweet mean Vince doest see money in him which will hinder his push?


----------



## Continuum

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

i dont see no money in him either, the only good thing about this whole wyatt family thing were the videos before they made their debut.. and LUKE HARPER(that dude is legit!)! tbh


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

Anybody who says he sucks because he and his character makes no sense are the sheep the WWE always love to fool EVERYTIME.

The problem is that it's such a unique and complex character in today's WWE, the majority aren't biting. This gimmick isn't dumbed down to the lowest common denominator. It requires you to think and use your imagination as to what Bray Wyatt is supposed to be and why he is important. Vince USED to understand that concept...


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

Wouldn't be surprised if it was true. It's only a matter of time before a report comes out that says that Vince soured on the Wyatt Family since that's what dirt sheets always say a couple months into a new star(s) push.


----------



## Crozer

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*










How can you not love this man?


----------



## DCR

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

Am I not reading into it deeply enough, or am I the only one to realize that tweet was about farts?


----------



## CM BORK

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

He's fat and sucks in the ring. His gimmick doesn't work in 2013. It's cringeworthy to watch his schtick and babble.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



CM BORK said:


> *He's fat* and sucks in the ring. His gimmick doesn't work in 2013. It's cringeworthy to watch his schtick and babble.


Yeah, good argument. He sucks cuz he's fat. Ridiculous. Sucks in the ring? You've probably watched is match with Kane and that was about it. Never seen his work on NXT?


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

I can see Vince having a lot more fun dealing with a Ryback bully segment than whatever it is the Wyatt Family is up to


----------



## celticjobber

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

That Tweet was obviously just a fart joke. Vince loves fart and shit jokes. You're reading way too much into it.

And supposedly the creative member (it's not JBL) behind the account was fired or is no longer on the road, as most of the comments are vague and not as "inside" as they were a few months ago.


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

I just get a mankind vibe from Bray Wyatt for some reason.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

He's a cool character but really the only reason he stands out is because the majority of the roster has NO character. So anyone with the slightest hint of personality gets elevated by default. In a sea of short haired generic MMA wannabees in tights, a celtic warrior or a crazy mumbling hick don't look so bad now. 

But the reality is back in the day when larger than life characters were the norm, a guy like Bray would be a mid card heel at best.


----------



## x78

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> He's a cool character but really the only reason he stands out is because the majority of the roster has NO character. So anyone with the slightest hint of personality gets elevated by default. In a sea of short haired generic MMA wannabees in tights, a celtic warrior or a crazy mumbling hick don't look so bad now.
> 
> But the reality is back in the day when larger than life characters were the norm, a guy like Bray would be a mid card heel at best.


Nah, Wyatt's portrayal of his character is as good as anything I've seen in wrestling. They've been hamming it up a little too much since he's been on the main roster but he is really, really good.


----------



## JusticeWaffle

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

I wouldn't be surprised if Vince didn't go for Wyatt, he's more into his Fandango types these days, how he originally saw money in that I'm not sure.


----------



## xD7oom

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

I'm sure RVD is very high on him. :HHH2


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

Gimmicks like Bray Wyatt need time to get over with the crowd.I think WWE should invest in Wyatt and shouldn't give up on him so easily.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

:steiner2 HE'S FAT!

I just thought his PPV match was sloppy and boring. I'll wait to judge though as I never saw him in NXT (don't care to look back). I'd let the whole Kane story play out before trashing him though.


----------



## Dub

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

He aint no Kizarny


----------



## Brye

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

Is there actually a rumor about cranky vince? :lmao

Fuck that though, Dolphins25 is Zack Ryder. That's where the real money's at.


----------



## Oakue

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

To me Wyatt seems to be geared towards the IWC (which is a term I hate but I cannot think of a better one). What I mean by that is I don't think he's clicking all that well with these live crowds who are a predominantly younger audience. Which I guess in a way is understandable since I doubt they a clue what he's supposed to be or what's going on with his gimmick.

I don't know what to think about his future. I'd be greatly disappointed if they messed it up, but if you put a gun to my head and made me make a prediction I would predict he flops and through no fault of his own either. Let's see though. I hope not.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> But the reality is back in the day when larger than life characters were the norm, a guy like Bray would be a mid card heel at best.


he is midcard heel right now...

anyway crankyvince is andrew goldstein, the dude was found out last year when he accidently posted a crankyvince msg to his personal twitter


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

Is it just me, or did anyone else have trouble paying attention to the opening post due to how bad the grammar was?


----------



## truk83

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



LigerJ81 said:


> I just get a mankind vibe from Bray Wyatt for some reason.


I mean, let's not go that far yet. He isn't even close to the vibe yet. He stands out for certain, as did Mankind when he first came in. However, Wyatt is best in the upper mid card, and is entertaining to say the least. I don't see him as WWE Champion ever.


----------



## Young Constanza

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

that account is ran by a bunch of ex-wwe creative writers, they write jokes in a voice that they think Vince would say.


----------



## World's Best

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

He has great music, comes off very naturally and not comically fumbling around on the mic (see Mr. overrated Dean over there), but yeah his ring skills may need a bit of refinement. The problem I think also lies in the fact that he wants to have a very unique style in the ring, and in the execution of his moves, that other talents don't really recognize it. Mark my words though, Harper is going to be the breakout star of this group and Bray is going to be his manager/mouthpiece for a while until he flies solo.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

It's hard to succeed when the bookers don't have a clue what they're doing. Ever since that debut, all they've been involved in is squash matches, a stupid ill-placed gimmick match and a few random promos. The last promo about Sister Abigail was fucking quality but wha...? What about Kane? Where the fuck is he? Explanation anybody? Nah fuck it, get Tons Of Funk out there for the 17th squash match nobody gives a shit about....

We've not even seen them involved in a competitive one on one (or tag team/six man) match, or any other angle not involving Kane. They've been here literally 1-2 months and people are seemingly losing interest already. Once they're finally booked in something worth seeing for EVERYONE to get their teeth into (yes, even da kids lol) then I can't see how they can't be one of the hot commodities in the WWE. They just need to pull their fingers out, or fuck it bring them back to NXT where they were handled properly.


----------



## Portugoose

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

If a character/gimmick like the Undertaker or the American Badass can be in the main event picture or even win the WWE Championship, then why can't Bray Wyatt down the line (with improved in-ring abilities)?


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

Sister Abigail will go the way of the girl in the Jericho hype return vids.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



Portugoose said:


> If a character/gimmick like the Undertaker or the American Badass can be in the main event picture or even win the WWE Championship, then why can't Bray Wyatt down the line (with improved in-ring abilities)?


No offence here buddy, but the comparisons being made between Taker and Wyatt need to STOP. They're completely different characters, and Taker is pretty much a one off. He was considered a veteran in the frickin' Attitude Era he's been around that long.


----------



## Fandanceboy

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

Maybe Vince isn't completely insane after all...


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

I think some are over analyzing this comment. If Vince was down on Wyatt, he would be buried. The exact opposite is happening.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

i dont know about Bray Wyatt, but isn't it obvious that he isn't high on Cesaro or Brodus Clay? they're going nowhere.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



markedfordeath said:


> i dont know about Bray Wyatt, but isn't it obvious that he isn't high on Cesaro or Brodus Clay? they're going nowhere.


Vince thinks Cesaro is "boring". Triple H has been reported as having the same opinion, so Cesaro is out of luck. They obviously respect his wrestling ability, but no one higher up thinks that he's going to be "that guy" and his pushes will likely resemble that viewpoint.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

Cranky Vince is JBL:

http://thepit-se.com/2013/03/03/wwe-parody-twitter-crankyvince-revealed/


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

hence why he's probably going to start jobbing on NXT to get young guys over.....


----------



## Brye

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

Do any of us 'really' know what Vince thinks of these guys?


----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

Bullshit he doesn't see money in Wyatt. Look how fast they were selling sheep masks and t shirts. Hell I preordered the Wyatt Family shirt.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



truk83 said:


> I mean, let's not go that far yet. He isn't even close to the vibe yet. He stands out for certain, as did Mankind when he first came in. However, Wyatt is best in the upper mid card, and is entertaining to say the least. I don't see him as WWE Champion ever.


Did anyone think Undertaker would be an all-time great when he debuted?


----------



## insanitydefined

So somebody posted a joke about farts on a parody Twitter account, and we're going to assume that it somehow means Vince isn't high on Bray Wyatt all of a sudden? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THE_sXeBeast

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

He could be a top heel with this character, it just needs time to develop. I hope they dont end it or turn him face because that would ruin his entire gimmick. I could see him feuding with The Undertaker if he is healthy. If built up right, i would wanna see him face undertaker at wm 30


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

I had high hopes for Wyatt Family but they are a big disappointment so far. The gimmick doesnt work as well on tv and Bray just sucks as a wrestler. Luke Harper will be the star of the group in the long run.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

Brodie Lee is the only good part about this stable. Its cringeworthy watching Wyatt.

A fucking sheep mask... really? fpalm


----------



## Last Chancery

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

I can't stand his high-pitched voice or the fact that he has a babyface and a massive beard. It just throws the whole thing off for me, sort of like seeing a very young Undertaker in the early '90s, before he had the full goatee going. He needs time to grow into the character. Cult leaders are typically older and more world weary than is Wyatt, and it's hard to buy someone so young-looking as the leader of something so big and deep and scary.

I'll give it time. He'll probably mature into it. Hopefully.


----------



## Phillies3:16

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

Wyatt's have barely made an impact yet. Bray has had ONE match on the main roster in a gimmick match where he couldn't use any of his style due to the flames. 

Vince is known to be protective of the deadman undertaker gimmick so why would he be against something in the same realm?

Bray needs time. He's a young dude, a little green, but given the time and patience will emerge an awesome gimmick for years to come. I'm on board with him and have been since I saw his nxt work.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

Vince never has a clue about talent, so this is probably true and he'll get fucked, like all the good talents do. If they don't have steroids injected into their cock, he doesn't push them. They've already toned down the emphasis on him after a single month, which is not a good sign.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



x78 said:


> Nah, Wyatt's portrayal of his character is as good as anything I've seen in wrestling. They've been hamming it up a little too much since he's been on the main roster but he is really, really good.


Nah the guy is definitely a beast. I'm not sayin he isn't a real talented performer, but that CHARACTER has a ceiling. No matter how much he knocks it out of the park, you're never gonna see him chasing gold and he's never gonna be the guy to put asses in the seats. His character is a sideshow.

Look no further than my username/icon. That guy played a mindless viking pretty damn well but you were never gonna see that character in any meaningful storyline. He wasn't challenging Hogan for the title.


----------



## Phillies3:16

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> Nah the guy is definitely a beast. I'm not sayin he isn't a real talented performer, but that CHARACTER has a ceiling. No matter how much he knocks it out of the park, you're never gonna see him chasing gold and he's never gonna be the guy to put asses in the seats. His character is a sideshow.
> 
> Look no further than my username/icon. That guy played a mindless viking pretty damn well but you were never gonna see that character in any meaningful storyline. He wasn't challenging Hogan for the title.


I think bray HIMSELF (separated from the "family") can go a sort of undertaker route IF pushed and written correctly. Can/will that happen in 2013 wwe? Probably not. Only because undertaker worked when kayfabe was more alive and wrestling was more mysterious. Getting a character/gimmick like that over now when everybody knows what they know compared to 1996 is much harder now. But bray definitely has the potential. And god damn does he deserve it


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

I think a good sign is how awful the commentators respond to Wyatt. If Vince was really into the Wyatts surely he would tell Cole and JBL to put them over? After a speech Cole should be saying how disturbing, cryptic, and creepy Wyatt is. 

Instead Cole and JBL barely let out an emotion and pass it off as simply weird and now it's time for the main event!


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

Well after his big PPV debut I don't blame Vince. That was an in ring abortion.


----------



## Tmcmrfrd84

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

Considering that mask has been back ordered 3 times sinces it's release should tell you how ppl are responding to them, especially considering the family's limited exposure since their debut.

They also had a shirt out awfully damn quick, how many guys have shirts of themselves before they've even had a debut match?

They will be fine, and the sister Abigail promo is proof of that, wwe is taking their time with this, thank god.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

Its funny, Wyatt aka Husky Harris, and Curtis Axel aka Michael McGillicutty, are both from the same season of NXT, season 2 I believe and most of the early season NXT people stink...Wyatt, blah, Axel, blah, D. Young, just barely starting to get a push but yet in a tag team only, Otunga is MIA and stunk any way, Barrett is a jobber, Slater is a jobber, Gabriel is a jobber.....they're coming out with the best talent arent' they? they go through that whole graduate process, only to come to the main roster and become a joke...WWE is just crazy!


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

I don't think that isn't the case. He has been given a stable and is allowed to have a unique enterance.

You shouldn't compare what push he gets to what The Shield got, because what they got was practically unprecidented. My god they got battering rammed down the viewers' throats for months and months and months. You should not expect the Wyatt Family (or anyone else) to get anything like it since it shouldn't have happened in the first place.

Anyway, the tweet was clearly a joke about him farting and it smelling bad, not about his talent level.

Also, it's time to dispel these nonsensical notions that Triple H's projects are somehow more special than other wrestlers and vulnerable to Vince's axe when they absoutely and quite obviously aren't.

Triple H's picks are even more protected than Vince's picks with the exception of Cena who is protected for monetary reasons. Case in point: Ryback, Vince's supposed pick, had his character decimated piece by piece over half a year's time after being only sort of pushed for barely a month, meanwhile all of Triple H's high profile "picks", Sheamus, The Shield, CM Punk, etc, are the guys who have received the largest pushes on the show over the past two years.

"Triple H's picks" are the new "Vince's picks". Vince obviously lets him do and push whatever he wants and never cuts him off unless one of his picks completely bomb for months at a time or commit a wellness violation like Sin Cara did. Being Triple H's choice is basically the golden ticket now.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



Tmcmrfrd84 said:


> Considering that mask has been back ordered 3 times sinces it's release should tell you how ppl are responding to them, especially considering the family's limited exposure since their debut.
> 
> They also had a shirt out awfully damn quick, how many guys have shirts of themselves before they've even had a debut match?
> 
> They will be fine, and the sister Abigail promo is proof of that, wwe is taking their time with this, thank god.


You're talking about their pre-debut buzz which was off the charts. The question is if they lived up to all that hype. I'm not sure they have *so far.*


----------



## Brye

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



Happenstan said:


> Well after his big PPV debut I don't blame Vince. That was an in ring abortion.


It's one match, in a ring that's almost unusable. You can't judge a guy's in ring performance on that. Also, this current angle is still in it's infancy so I don't see how one can judge him just yet.

Then again, with the way this company pushes and then drops people, it wouldn't shock me if Vince based their work off one match.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

still scratching my head how hes the son of IRS....that guy was a technical God at wrestling..but boring as fuck.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



markedfordeath said:


> still scratching my head how hes the son of IRS....that guy was a technical God at wrestling..but boring as fuck.


he is also the brother of Bo Dallas.


----------



## LateTrain27

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

Isn't this the same the Vince McMahon that wasn't high on CM Punk or Daniel Bryan despite how over they were and that they were rivaling and even some weeks outselling Cena in merchandise sales?


----------



## Nimbus

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

Husky and family sucks, seriously they are like jerry springer show material.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

Vince wasn't high on bryan? I thought he always was....Bryan hasn't missed a PPV spot in two years and he was a former WHC....before he became super popular he won a lot of gold.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



Nimbus said:


> Husky and family sucks, seriously they are like jerry springer show material.


How so?


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

Wyatt Family have been a big disappointment so far. They're doing the same crap every week.


----------



## ReignOfReigns

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

IWC will come in here and tell you "Oh it's so complex and deep, you just don't care for it". Bullshit. You can't add depth to a character that can't be taken seriously in the first place.

Every time I listen to a Wyatt promo, especially his monologues, I can't get past him. Luke Harper is the kind of guy that could be taken seriously. Bray just has too much Bo Dallas in the face, hair, etc. Plus the ill-fitting fedora (IWC points+++). He's not bad on the mic, it's just his character and his image don't fit eachother. Having watched a few of his NXT matches, he's average at best in the ring. With us, 'smart fans', yeh, it's a bit easier to appreciate what they're trying to do, but live crowds? Come on. It'll last because _BUSINESSEUH_, but absolutely no guarantees it'll draw.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



Brye said:


> It's one match, in a ring that's almost unusable. You can't judge a guy's in ring performance on that. Also, this current angle is still in it's infancy so I don't see how one can judge him just yet.
> 
> Then again, with the way this company pushes and then drops people, it wouldn't shock me if Vince based their work off one match.


I'm not judging his in ring abilities on that 1 match. I just meant that the match didn't live up to the hype all those promos generated. The gimmick still hasn't lived up to that hype. They've been too repetitive so far.


----------



## metr0man

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

What if the person behind cranky Vince is secretly....... Vince? Hey stranger things have happened!


----------



## Brye

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



Happenstan said:


> I'm not judging his in ring abilities on that 1 match. I just meant that the match didn't live up to the hype all those promos generated. The gimmick still hasn't lived up to that hype. They've been too repetitive so far.


I completely agree on the match sucking. I think the recorded promos have been fantastic while I haven't been as high on the in-ring ones. Although the one after he attacked R-Truth (2nd week on television, I believe) was brilliant, imo.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



BIG E WINNING said:


> Anybody who says he sucks because he and his character makes no sense are the sheep the WWE always love to fool EVERYTIME.
> 
> *The problem is that it's such a unique and complex character in today's WWE*, the majority aren't biting. This gimmick isn't dumbed down to the lowest common denominator. It requires you to think and use your imagination as to what Bray Wyatt is supposed to be and why he is important. Vince USED to understand that concept...


He's incredibly straightforward, at least for now, and he's also incredibly boring and overdone.

Also, he's a shit ring worker and is nowhere nearly as good as people make him out to be.


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

Worst gimmick of the year. I don't care about the detail of his gimmick. he just look like a mental guy from a trailer park.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

people who hadn't watched nxt were hoping for far too much with this gimmick to begin with. how many threads on here at the start were saying the wyatts were better than shield when shield were having 4 star matches every time they stepped in the ring

wyatt is far from a shit worker like a few on here now claim, he isn't punk or bryan (but those two are in the form of their life right now and nobody in north america is touching them) but he had a fine match with jericho in nxt


----------



## Pacmanboi

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

my God, it was a fart joke.

I just don't get the people on the forum, this guy has it on the mic, his in ring work is not of Daniel Bryan but he carries a good match especially for his side and he is able to tell a story. He garners a nice reaction every time he comes out and has a ton of potential. He worked hard and none of you saw this potential with Husky Harris so why bitch? Just let everything play out.


----------



## JackieLackey

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

What is next for the Wyatt family anyways? With the Orton/McMahon/Shield thing in the forefront, it seems that the Wyatt family is in the background now. They either need to turn face and play some more mind games or become even deadlier heels and join the McMahons.


----------



## Kingy_85

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

I don't have a problem with the Wyatt family and I do think that they are a good addition to the roster...

HOWEVER... what doesn't sit with me is that you have these grubby, hairy, pyschotic, deranged characters coming down in full HD, to a squeeky clean ring in a colourful brightly lit arena of uninterested fans. They carry an electric lantern and force feed us these long-ass big budget promo videos. 

It just doesn't sit right with me. It's like they've been taken out of the woods and put into the City.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



BIG E WINNING said:


> Anybody who says he sucks because he and his character makes no sense are the sheep the WWE always love to fool EVERYTIME.
> 
> *The problem is that it's such a unique and complex character in today's WWE, the majority aren't biting. This gimmick isn't dumbed down to the lowest common denominator.* It requires you to think and use your imagination as to what Bray Wyatt is supposed to be and why he is important. Vince USED to understand that concept...


No he's in fact the complete opposite. He just comes out and says random things and feigns a complex intelligence which people like you eat up without a second thought, despite most of it being completely meaningless or so unnecessarily complex that there is no depth to what he is actually saying.

There's a difference between the character of Sandow; who comes out far more naturally, than the character of Wyatt; who speaks to no one in particular by embroidering his own speech making it as if he's this really deep complex character, when he is just infact a big guy on the stage who just things saying things which aren't simple, yet are meant to be deep and thought provoking despite the fact that he isn't actually saying anything half of the time. That is currently the vibe I get from his character

Expect reply of "You don't get it"


----------



## Crozer

:wyatt:


----------



## 777

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

How you guys are getting all of this from a fart joke is beyond me.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

I love when someone doesn't like Wyatt, the defenders' only defense is "you don't get him, he's unique and complex".

:ti


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

I think the Wyatts are fine but if they left tomorrow, it wouldn't mean much. They have yet to really make an impact IMO.


----------



## NO!

Does anyone here think that a Wyatt Family vs. Ascension match at Survivor Series would be a good idea? By Ascension, I mean Conor O'Brian, Rick Victor, and a returning Undertaker. I guess if Kane returns with the Wyatt Family, they'd need a fourth member. Yes? No?


----------



## Nolo King

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

It just makes the company look a bit second rate to be quite frank.

I find it incredibly hard to take Bray Wyatt seriously when he prances around like that.

They need to make the guy look more menacing.

My suggestion is for him to get a haircut, wear black trunks and consider some tribal tattoos on his shoulders.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



Hannibal Lector said:


> No he's in fact the complete opposite. He just comes out and says random things and feigns a complex intelligence which people like you eat up without a second thought, despite most of it being completely meaningless or so unnecessarily complex that there is no depth to what he is actually saying.
> 
> There's a difference between the character of Sandow; who comes out far more naturally, than the character of Wyatt; who speaks to no one in particular by embroidering his own speech making it as if he's this really deep complex character, when he is just infact a big guy on the stage who just things saying things which aren't simple, yet are meant to be deep and thought provoking despite the fact that he isn't actually saying anything half of the time. That is currently the vibe I get from his character
> 
> *Expect reply of "You don't get it"*


Yea, because you DON"T get it.

The reason people are digging his character is because of the passion in his PERFORMANCE. Tell me if there's another guy on that roster who could take on a character like that and completely DISAPPEAR into the role like Bray does and make it come off so believable. In fact who do you buy into more, Johnny Curtis as a vein ballroom dancer who lives for nothing more than the correct pronunciation of his wrestling moniker or Windham Rotunda as a fuckin lunatic from the southern swamps? 

You're not SUPPOSED to know what the fuck Wyatt is talkin about. He's playing a CHARACTER and his character is supposed to come off as a fucking NUTCASE. His promos aren't supposed to make sense to anyone but HIMSELF.


----------



## NO!

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



Nolo King said:


> My suggestion is for him to get a haircut, wear black trunks and consider some tribal tattoos on his shoulders.


He should also raise one of his eyebrows while he's at it?


----------



## Crozer

I'm kinda dry on the whole new Ascension and I kinda haven't watch the old team with the old guy. They don't really interest me and personally I don't think they will get over with the fans on the WWE.

And why would Taker team up with Ascension ? ._.



On the topic, what can be next for the Wyatts since Kane's abducted and they've been attacking same ol' jobbers ever since.


----------



## Nolo King

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



NO! said:


> He should also raise one of his eyebrows while he's at it?


He can do that do, but in a vicious kind of way.


----------



## World's Best

NO! said:


> Does anyone here think that a Wyatt Family vs. Ascension match at Survivor Series would be a good idea? By Ascension, I mean Conor O'Brian, Rick Victor, and a returning Undertaker. I guess if Kane returns with the Wyatt Family, they'd need a fourth member. Yes? No?


Not at all. And I don't think Ascension will do very well in the WWE. They've tried things like it in the past, all of it flopped.

I'd like to see Wyatts have some direction. Be involved at least in the secondary storyline (for the WHC). 

I'd like to see Luke Harper wrestler at SS... but right now they just seem directionless and didn't even appear on RAW last week.


----------



## NO!

Hmm... what if Mick Foley returns for a special occasion on Raw and is attacked by the family (with Kane), resulting in Foley putting a team together to fight them at Survivor Series? Foley obviously can't compete, but last year he did something similar where he was a team captain. The Wyatt vs. Foley promos would also be interesting. You could leave The Ascension out and maybe Undertaker can still compete is he's able to.


----------



## Crozer

Lol Why bring in Foley when he can't do shit? It's Survivor Series 2012 all over again. 

Bring in Waylon Mercy then we can talk.


----------



## Crozer

Waylon Mercy at that time was very captivating. At least to me, as I watch his matches against Jeff Hardy or Bret Hart, there's something captivating about him that I can't just pin-point. 

Maybe Luke Harper or Erick Rowan could have pulled off the character If they had the mic skills and presence to pull it off. Obviously Wyatt kinda got lucky with this gimmick considering his heritage and mic skills.


----------



## Ham and Egger

So it seems like they're not heading anywhere at the moment. They've gone directionless pretty quickly or creative is scrambling to figure out who to feud them next with. That's the problem with the WWE. All they ever do is focus on compelling heels and hope to turn them face after a few years. They have a hard time building faces from scratch.


----------



## Bryan D.

Vince gets tired too quickly. He got tired of Fandango in a short time and the same is happening with Bray Wyatt. You never know what is in his mind.


----------



## NO!

Crozer said:


> Bring in Waylon Mercy then we can talk.


Audience: Who the hell is this guy?


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

just change his gimmick to a normal hillbilly.

#SOLVED


----------



## TheGreatShooter

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

I hope he doesn't get buried. The Wyatts are great to watch.


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



TheGreatShooter said:


> I hope he doesn't get buried. The Wyatts are great to watch.


No, if those 2 giants aren't with Bray, they're gonna wrestle in school gyms and don't even deserve to be in TNA.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



CM BORK said:


> He's fat and sucks in the ring. His gimmick doesn't work in 2013. It's cringeworthy to watch his schtick and babble.


Agreed.

This whole thing is cringworthy & sucks.

And for all those saying people don't like it because they don't understand it, Angles are supposed to grab your attention/interest, and this one doesn't do that for alot of people.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> Yea, because you DON"T get it.
> 
> The reason people are digging his character is because of the passion in his PERFORMANCE. Tell me if there's another guy on that roster who could take on a character like that and completely DISAPPEAR into the role like Bray does and make it come off so believable. In fact who do you buy into more, Johnny Curtis as a vein ballroom dancer who lives for nothing more than the correct pronunciation of his wrestling moniker or Windham Rotunda as a fuckin lunatic from the southern swamps?
> 
> You're not SUPPOSED to know what the fuck Wyatt is talkin about. He's playing a CHARACTER and his character is supposed to come off as a fucking NUTCASE. His promos aren't supposed to make sense to anyone but HIMSELF.


If thats the case.

Then it sounds like a really stupid character to have a nutcase on TV, who the hell is going to like that, its not relateable, its just some idiot who talks to himself & laughs like a physco.


----------



## Xapury

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

AJ Styles fan talking about cringeworthy...

This forum...


----------



## BigSams50

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

I was high on Wyatt from his promos, but his first two matches have kind of stunk. I dont see this gimmick catching on though


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

This coming from a legit source, the same credible source that condemned Rollins...huh Rollins was in the main event on Raw last Monday you say?!


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



Xapury said:


> AJ Styles fan talking about cringeworthy...
> 
> This forum...


The Phenomenal AJ Styles character is far and away better than this crappy Wyatt thing, and I don't see what The Phenomenal AJ Styles being my favorite has anything to do with this Wyatt Family topic.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> *Yea, because you DON"T get it.*
> 
> The reason people are digging his character is because of the passion in his PERFORMANCE. Tell me if there's another guy on that roster who could take on a character like that and completely DISAPPEAR into the role like Bray does and make it come off so believable. In fact who do you buy into more, Johnny Curtis as a vein ballroom dancer who lives for nothing more than the correct pronunciation of his wrestling moniker or Windham Rotunda as a fuckin lunatic from the southern swamps?
> 
> *You're not SUPPOSED to know what the fuck Wyatt is talkin about*. He's playing a CHARACTER and his character is supposed to come off as a fucking NUTCASE. His promos aren't supposed to make sense to anyone but HIMSELF.


And there it is...

Jonny Curtis makes the best of one of the worst gimmicks I have ever seen. It is a burial gimmick plain and simple, yet somehow Curtis has actually made it so he has a semblance of a following. If Wyatt had the dancer gimmick he would already be future endeavored. 

Wyatt's gimmick is to come out, not actually speak coherent understandable English, laugh to himself and that is basically it. Any 'depth' to his character is at this point completely fabricated because he basically comes out and mumbles things which have no cohesion or applicable logic to them. They have no relevance to any aspect of WWE story. Okay he's mad I guess. But so were Gene Snitsky, Festus and Hornswoggle. Give me a bit more here.

"Follow The Buzzards". Okay could you expand on this please Mr Wyatt? Is there a deeper meaning to this or are you just saying words because you can?


----------



## NO!

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



Hannibal Lector said:


> Wyatt's gimmick is to come out, not actually speak coherent understandable English


Sigh...

If you truly think that his promos are unintelligible, then you really aren't paying enough attention. They're fairly easy to follow, albeit OCCASIONALLY carrying hidden meaning. It isn't to the point, however, where it's strenuous to keep up with what he's trying to get across. Most of his promos directed at Kane were about deception and mind games. It baffles me that there are so many people impatiently shitting on one of the most interesting characters to emanate from developmental because they seem to want all of the answers about this guy and right away. That's probably why they've toned the character down since they debuted and why it has managed to be repetitious. They were much better in NXT... as is the case with most talent that comes from there.


----------



## NO!

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> The Phenomenal AJ Styles character is far and away better than this crappy Wyatt thing


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

won't be shocking since vince only gets hard ons for guys who look like randy orton and jeeoon cenna and lets face it bray wyatt is the opposite looking of those 2


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

Are we really reading this much into a tweet from a parody account?


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



NO! said:


>


It is, and I'm talking about the Phenomenal Character, not this lone wolf character, AJ Styles as the Phenomenal One is entertaining.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

Any fan that thinks Husky fucking Harris is better than AJ Styles deserves to get wrestling viewership suspended. Preferably forever.


----------



## VGooBUG

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



Xapury said:


> AJ Styles fan talking about cringeworthy...
> 
> This forum...


AJ Styles is one of the best in ring wrestlers in the world

wait...What the fuck does this have to do with AJ Styles?


----------



## NO!

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

No one said that Wyatt is better in the ring than AJ Styles. We're talking about personality, which Wyatt easily wins as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

Being a psycho hillbilly doesn't make you better than anything.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

Whatever you guys want to say about Vince, he's definitely right here. Wyatt is so fucking overrated and the only people who care about him are smarks, and even then there's a heap of smarks (like me) who see through his overacting, exaggerations, and weird deliveries.

It's a shit gimmick that won't get him anywhere. He's probably being used to push Harper further anyway to be honest.


----------



## World's Best

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

I could care less about TNA but Aries is the best in the company. Ambrose is overrated and average at best. Bray Wyatt is not overrated on the mic but average in the ring at best. I see we've already turned against them here, although I haven't, because I'm looking for Wyatt to be Harper's manager. Luke Harper!!! Bah gawd that big boot.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

I think he's overhyped as well, and it's written on the TV as well. He's floundering now with no program, he's not gonna last for long.

They had absolutely no plan for the future with the guy after the kane feud.


----------



## NO!

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

You can't hype someone's debut like crazy if you're not going to have anything for him to do after just one month. It doesn't surprise me though.


----------



## shought321

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

As of now it looks like this is going to be yet another example of WWE's complete ineptitude when it comes to anything outside of the main event. How is it possible that after weeks and weeks of videos hyping his arrival, they are already out of ideas?


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

The segment on Smackdown was just full of...nothing. It did zero for them. I guess they're just going to sweep this Kane thing under the rug and pretend it never happened?


----------



## Zeek

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

Such a shame. As soon as i first saw the Wyatts promo i was hyped. I love the Bray Wyatt character. I hope WWE can give the Wyatts a meaningful direction, because at the moment it's not looking good.


----------



## sXeMope

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

I thought Andrew Goldstein was revealed to be CrankyVince about a year ago? 

Anyways on Wyatt: He was definitely overhyped. Especially if there are no plans for them after the Kane feud. Vince has always had a hard-on for giants so it really wouldn't surprise me to learn that he wasn't too high on the rather average height, obese Wyatt. I honestly don't care too much for him in the ring. I've said before that he'll be remembered for what he did on the mic a lot more than he will for what he did in the ring. I really do hope that they have something though because the gimmick is pretty unique for the current day, and it would be a shame to see a great talent like Luke Harper be quietly put back in developmental and repackaged.


----------



## Zig-Kick.

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

I was hyped about seeing a character like Bray on television since someone on here posted some of his NXT work.
Unfortunately, he's stuck with a pretty niche gimmick, which is over with smarks and older adults, but probably completely ridiculous and delusional to younger viewers.
This leaves you with the problem of questioning who to feud him with, there aren't many characters in WWE similar enough in overall character outlandishness to be put into a two way feud with Bray outside of people like Kane & 'Taker. However, changing his character enough to the point where he can feud with regular midcarders like Rhodes or Kofi would probably alienate those who buy into the gimmick as is, who'd honestly probably turn against the Bray push if he was toned down from what he currently is.
It's a pretty sucky catch 22 for Bray, who will probably end up as some ridiculous comedy character or future endeavoured unless a solution is found. My opinion is he goes on to have a long fued with Punk where they trade wins, you can link Punk in as being an ex cult leader (Straight Edge Society) to really help sell the seriousness of the feud.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



World's Best said:


> I could care less about TNA but Aries is the best in the company. Ambrose is overrated and average at best. Bray Wyatt is not overrated on the mic but average in the ring at best. I see we've already turned against them here, although I haven't, because I'm looking for Wyatt to be Harper's manager. Luke Harper!!! Bah gawd that big boot.


What does it have to do with Ambrose? Damn man take a chill pill


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

I have a sneaking suspision that the Main reason the Wyatt family was brought in was to do a story line promoting See No Evil 2, right now is about getting over how creepy and odd they are and get them well known with fans, then as the premire draws closer and Kane returns he will either fued with or join up with them. just an idea i suppose


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

Actually I see nothing wrong with the way the Wyatts are being handled. Imo there are way too many people on the roster being presented as "big deals". It's better to let Wyatt cool off now, than to have him run over everyone and then hit a point where there's nowhere to go but down.


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

They'll turn into a joke stable with hillbilly gimmick eventually, mark my words.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



VGooBUG said:


> AJ Styles is one of the best in ring wrestlers in the world
> 
> wait...What the fuck does this have to do with AJ Styles?


yeah thats why I was thinking, no idea why he attacked that rather than my opinion on Wyatt.



NO! said:


> No one said that Wyatt is better in the ring than AJ Styles. We're talking about personality, which Wyatt easily wins as far as I'm concerned.


Nah, Styles is a guy you tune into see every week, kind of like the non childish version of Daniel Bryan. 

Plus Bray Wyatt's personality or character is just dumb, I don't see whats so entertaining about a hillbilly physco going out there, sitting in a rocking chair & saying random shit every week


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

In terms of personality?

Big E > Bray > Emma > my as > AJ Styles

But you know what? Bray is boring as fuck in the ring he should honestly just be Harper's manager for awhile and stick to being good on the mic and looking good in his rocking chair.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

Only on these forums will someone use a fart joke tweet from a parody account as confirmation that Vince McMahon is down on a guy.


----------



## Palahniuk

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*



SarcasmoBlaster said:


> Only on these forums will someone use a fart joke tweet from a parody account as confirmation that Vince McMahon is down on a guy.


I love the extremities some people go to on here in attempting to connect things.

My favourite recently was a duplicate thread on that mother who killed her newborn in a sports bar, which somebody titled as 'WOMAN MURDERS BABY IN ORDER TO CATCH THE END OF SUMMERSLAM' or something.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Vince not high on Bray Wyatt?*

I have cooled on the Wyatt Family so quickly.

Awesome entrance.....and that's about it.


----------



## NO!

http://www.wwe.com/videos/bray-wyat...ow-hes-burning-in-it-raw-sept-2-2013-26145691


----------



## THANOS

NO! said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/bray-wyat...ow-hes-burning-in-it-raw-sept-2-2013-26145691


How anyone can not be interested in this character is truly beyond me. I was watching with a few friends last night, one of whom was a casual, and they all love(d) Bray Wyatt's character and think he's a throw back to the attitude era and find him really interesting and cool.


----------



## Stad

Well considering the next PPV is called NOC, what exactly are they suppose to be doing?? it's a little early for them to be going after titles, lol. I'm sure Bray will start a feud with someone the following RAW after NOC. Who knows they might even interfere in a match at NOC or something.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

Stad said:


> Well considering the next PPV is called NOC, what exactly are they suppose to be doing?? it's a little early for them to be going after titles, lol. I'm sure Bray will start a feud with someone the following RAW after NOC. Who knows they might even interfere in a match at NOC or something.


Well apparently Kane is due back after NOC to continue his feud with the Wyatt's which is due to lead to a Hell in a Cell Match. It's said that Kane maybe possibly flying back and forth from filming to build the feud up leading to the Hell in a Cell PPV.

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/277...t-promo-continues-to-tease-the-return-of-kane

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/277...ilm-projects-kane-the-miz-hell-in-a-cell-note


----------



## Quasi Juice

He should have been involved with the product more after Kane, these vignettes aren't that great. Just give Bray some squash matches while Kane takes time off or something. I do have faith he'll be able to recapture that magic again but shit, they should have planned ahead.


----------



## SAMCRO

Why are The Wyatt's not showing up on Raw? They have these little 3 minute promos on the titantron every week now. Are they just waiting on Kane to get back or what?


----------



## NO!

THANOS said:


> *How anyone can not be interested in this character is truly beyond me.* I was watching with a few friends last night, one of whom was a casual, and they all love(d) Bray Wyatt's character and think he's a throw back to the attitude era and find him really interesting and cool.


Exactly what I was thinking when I saw the promo last night on Raw. This character is still one of the most intriguing things on Raw to me. Every time Wyatt appears on the screen he makes me pay close attention and listen to what he's saying. None of it is difficult to understand, it's just such a breath of fresh air to get a new character that's really distinguishable. However, while I'm a huge proponent of pushing this group, I kind of fear that the company may not utilize them to their full potential. I've enjoyed the brief vignettes, but I feel it's a step down from their role prior to Summerslam. I even thought that the feud with Kane on the build-up to Summerslam could have been executed better. I just can't quite put my finger on what it was that disappointed me about it. Anyways, the "Where's Kane?!" followed by that maniacal laugh at the end did a great job of illustrating the character's insanity. I loved it!

I'm looking forward to seeing where this goes though. I can't say I like the idea of a Hell in a Cell match. I don't think they've been feuding long enough for Hell in a Cell. If they feud on and off for about a year, then I'd be all for a Hell in a Cell match.


----------



## Honey Bucket

If they have Bray face off against Kane in a HIAC, I might get nauseaous from all the excessive head shaking. It would be a TERRIBLE idea.

I was slightly miffed at first of them not appearing on Raw again this week, but to be honest I find his promos more captivating than the obligatory squash match we'd usually get before Kane makes his return.


----------



## x78

The biggest problem for the Wyatts is that we have an all-encompassing storyline involving numerous wrestlers and sub-plots, and anyone not a part of that feels kind of redundant. Even Punk-Heyman and the WHC match feel pointless in comparison. And with Kane taking time off, it seems like the Wyatts have debuted at the worst possible time. It would have been nice to see the Family wrestling as part of the tag-team division though, I understand that they want to protect them and try to maintain the intrigue but the best thing for them right now would be to wrestle some competitive matches, Bray doesn't have to get involved just yet if they're waiting for Kane to return but as a whole they aren't really being handled right ATM.


----------



## Crozer

OMG.


----------



## Sorrow Hill

Would like to see him do that lol.


----------



## Crozer

He can lols. This guy is GOAT in training just like Sandow and Ambrose.


----------



## Monterossa




----------



## TheWFEffect

WWE are taking it slow like they should look at the other cults like the brood and ministry and their build up. I can see them getting involved in the corporation storyline near the end as a catalyst to turn trips face again maybe kidnap Stephanie sister Abigail? Fuck knows.


----------



## LateTrain27

WOAH! For $20 we can get an official Bray Wyatt Fedora on WWEShop. It's like a Fedora but with Bray Wyatt's cult symbol on it! :mark:


----------



## Dan Rodmon

Monterossa said:


>


Wtf!? Hahaha who does this guy think he is? Talking about Wyatt doesnt make sense and he just rambles and repeats himself? The irony. I stopped taking him serious when this fat fuck has the nerve to call Rowan fat...

OT: Although I think Wyatts should be in a filler feud til Kane returns, I like the slow build over the fast push/fall off the map shit theyve been doing.


----------



## Bryan D.

Dan Rodmon said:


> Wtf!? Hahaha who does this guy think he is? Talking about Wyatt doesnt make sense and he just rambles and repeats himself? The irony. I stopped taking him serious when this fat fuck has the nerve to call Rowan fat...
> 
> OT: Although I think Wyatts should be in a filler feud til Kane returns, I like the slow build over the fast push/fall off the map shit theyve been doing.


Come on, he's wrestlingjesus. He never makes sense. He talks about how The Rock, Cena, Wyatt and so many other suck yet he wears a Del Rio t-shirt.


----------



## Crozer

:lmao Wrestling Jesus.


WYATT'S BETTER HAVE SOME DIRECTION TONIGHT AT RAW OR I'M....gonna complain about it on the internet. :3


----------



## Eulonzo

They've been doing the great over the past 2/3 weeks (via vignettes).

:vince2


----------



## Crozer

Well yea but it was just character building with feud not going forward.


----------



## Crozer

I have an idea for Wyatt's lantern, he should fill it up with fireflies and like he can use it just like Paul Bearer's urn.


----------



## Eulonzo

Crozer said:


> Well yea but it was just character building with feud not going forward.


Good point. 

They should use him more on SmackDown though, feels like he's living on Main Event honestly.


----------



## Crozer

Yeaps. Just like Taker spent most of his time on SD. I kinda believe that they brought The Family in too soon. Wyatt could have debuted solo, killed Kane, then introduced Harper and Rowan.


----------



## Bryan D.

Crozer said:


> Yeaps. Just like Taker spent most of his time on SD. I kinda believe that they brought The Family in too soon. Wyatt could have debuted solo, killed Kane, then introduced Harper and Rowan.


The problem is that they brought The Wyatt Family to the main-roster without any long term planning. And as I was already expecting, they're now squashing jobbers on Main-Event and a lot of people lost interest in them already.


----------



## VRsick

And half of you already had husky harris in the fucking hall of fame. Now look at the all mighty wyatts. Release all of them. They fucking stink and always have. Their shtick is already old. Take 20 minutes to make entrance, fuck pigs, kiss other wrestler, beat down, shitty laugh, cut to black. They are a joke group that just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## Bryan D.

VRsick said:


> And half of you already had husky harris in the fucking hall of fame. Now look at the all mighty wyatts. Release all of them. They fucking stink and always have. Their shtick is already old. Take 20 minutes to make entrance, fuck pigs, kiss other wrestler, beat down, shitty laugh, cut to black. They are a joke group that just doesn't know it yet.


Dude, take a chill pill.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

I've lost interest in the Wyatts, they need to do something to get their momentum back and fast.


----------



## Crozer

VRsick said:


> And half of you already had husky harris in the fucking hall of fame. Now look at the all mighty wyatts. Release all of them. They fucking stink and always have. Their shtick is already old. Take 20 minutes to make entrance, fuck pigs, kiss other wrestler, beat down, shitty laugh, cut to black. They are a joke group that just doesn't know it yet.


Wrestling isn't real.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

It´s fascinating that they only had this Kane feud planned and nothing after that or between.
"so guys what should we do with Wyatt now when he scripted out Kane?" "I dunno" "ok great work guys, lets call this meeting off, and yeh if you come up with an idea what to do with Wyatt email me ok".


----------



## wwefanstan

Yeah, something has to be done and fast. The Wyatts are losing traction with smarks and marks a like. Once you start taking on guys on Main Event its never a good sign. I however won't blame this on the Wyatts as much as I will creative. They seemed to totally run out of ideas for them after the whole Kane feud which seemed thrown together anyhow. I'm not saying that they should be in a main event feud or anything but dang give them something to do. Seems the WWE is a little afraid of these Husky Harris chants and don't like putting them on live TV.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

FredForeskinn said:


> It´s fascinating that they only had this Kane feud planned and nothing after that or between.
> "so guys what should we do with Wyatt now when he scripted out Kane?" "I dunno" "ok great work guys, lets call this meeting off, and yeh if you come up with an idea what to do with Wyatt email me ok".


I just think they're in a transitional period to they're continued storyline with Kane. Wyatt has done some good promos to keep the feud in peoples minds. The promo where he said, "Kane made his bed, and now he's burning in it," was one of his best promos yet. 

Eventually, Kane will come back, and hopefully something interesting will come of it, but until then I don't see the reason for WWE just throwing him in a filler feud just to say that he's doing something. The way I see it, Wyatt is going to be around a decade from now. Him not doing anything significant for a few weeks on Raw while the WWE has an overarching storyline that would overshadow him in the first place, doesn't mean anything negative about the future of the Wyatt Family.


----------



## wwefanstan

Edited


----------



## Honey Bucket

People tend to forget it took Mankind about 3-4 months to make a full impact back in 1996, and he was in a similar situation with The Wyatts (feuding with The Undertaker).

BEFORE the dullards get their dicks in a twist, I am not saying that Wyatt is on the same level as Foley, but similar characters that's all. If we see just another vignette tonight, then...meh, so be it. Maybe a feud with The Prime Time Players could go down (they could expand on what happened on Main Event recently) until Kane makes his return, possibly opening the path for a six man tag match or something. It's something at least. Just no more squash matches please.


----------



## Screwball

Boy, is Luke Harper a beast, that big boot, "yeah, yeah, yeah" and that spinning lariat. :moyes1


----------



## tyrowjames

As soon as The Wyatt Family hits the TV screen, interest sparks. Doesn't matter what's going on. I'm stoked on them for sure...watch their vignettes stoned it's quite intense.


----------



## Bl0ndie

Hoping for a promo, or for them to make an example out of somebody on Raw tonight, in an interesting way of course... some torture shit.

Or a Kane video package at least


----------



## ChristianMB1

tyrowjames said:


> As soon as The Wyatt Family hits the TV screen, interest sparks. Doesn't matter what's going on. I'm stoked on them for sure...watch their vignettes stoned it's quite intense.


Watching anything while stoned makes it fucking awesome, though.


----------



## SAMCRO

Now for sell on wwe shop


----------



## Screwball

It would seem that Wyatt has increased the velocity of his finisher, I like.


----------



## Crozer

Am I the only one that thought Wyatt/Ziggler was fucking awesome? Thank you Ziggler for putting over our boy Wyatt!

THAT SELL! :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

I wouldn't say a 5 minute match was fucking awesome but I liked what I saw while it lasted, Wyatt wrestled exactly like his character should. As if Ziggler had a choice to put him over. He's a jobber, he jobs, that's what he does.


----------



## Bryan D.

They should have not cut to commercial. I'm pretty sure the match was awesome, but we only saw half of it. Too bad. Wyatt did great. He can't wrestle my ass.


----------



## Kratosx23

You gotta remember your IWC terminology. Can't wrestle = not technical.

Bray Wyatt wrestles exactly like a man of Bray Wyatt's size and demeanor would wrestle. He shouldn't wrestle like Daniel Bryan, because that would be extremely poor psychology because it's disjointed and doesn't match up to what should happen.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Tobit said:


> It would seem that Wyatt has increased the velocity of his finisher, I like.


You can't compare the execution of the finish last night to the one he has done to people like Kane and Albert because they are way heavier than Dolph so its not so weird for his finisher to look more fierce.
+ Dolph sold it like a boss.


----------



## Xapury

DAT KISS to ziggler.


----------



## Marrow

I like Wyatt's usual look with the flowery shirts and straw hat, but am I the only one that thinks his ring gear (black shirt, white pants) is too plain and generic? I'm not looking for anything flashy, but his in-ring gear (and that of Rowan and Harper) is a little indy-riffic in a bad way. 

I sort of liked him wearing the Wyatt Family shirt at Summerslam - it matched pretty well with his tattoos.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Love Wyatt's ring persona and not to mention he appears to work well for such a big guy.

Already he has an aura that he brings to the ring that is lacking in so many wrestlers, it reminds me a bit of the Undertakers..


----------



## Aficionado

While reading a Raw Report I came across this gem:

"Wyatt nails Sister Abigail for the win."

I will proceed to use this phrase from now on because it is funny.

Sent from my toaster.


----------



## Delbusto




----------



## Screwball

Now, it's "all for sister Abigail" creative are running with this for the time being, thoughts on this?


----------



## NO!

Those brief videos they've been showing on Raw seem to get better each week, but it's still a shame that he hasn't done much at all in Kane's absence.


----------



## LateTrain27

The promos are top notch but I can't help but feel that WWE Creative are unsure what to do the Wyatt Family during Kane's absence.


----------



## World's Best

What the hell, man. What are they doing to these guys? The WWE is handling them ALL WRONG. They really were unique in NXT but creative really dropped the ball here. Now they're squashing on Smackdown? They need to get involved in something soon, or they're done. Simple as that.

Maybe get them involved with the corporation somehow. Have Bray try and take away the power and claim it for himself.


One thing though that continuously pisses me off is the god damn announce team TALKING DURING THEIR ENTRANCE. Oh my God, it's like you're trying to fucking ruin these guys. They talk during no one else's entrance except Wyatt. Seriously, wtf? 


*Entrance music plays, lights go dark*


*JBL:* "Huh huh huh, wooooooow they ARE scary Michael!!"
*King:*"Look at this! It's the Wyatt Family! They are creepin' me out!"
*Cole:* "The wholly enigmatic, and disturbing, Wyatt Family, making their way to the ring. And here's what's interesting, guys, is that we don't know the Wyatts' true intentions, we don't know their..."

SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## THANOS

World's Best said:


> What the hell, man. What are they doing to these guys? The WWE is handling them ALL WRONG. They really were unique in NXT but creative really dropped the ball here. Now they're squashing on Smackdown? They need to get involved in something soon, or they're done. Simple as that.
> 
> Maybe get them involved with the corporation somehow. Have Bray try and take away the power and claim it for himself.
> 
> 
> *One thing though that continuously pisses me off is the god damn announce team TALKING DURING THEIR ENTRANCE. Oh my God, it's like you're trying to fucking ruin these guys. They talk during no one else's entrance except Wyatt. Seriously, wtf?
> 
> 
> *Entrance music plays, lights go dark*
> 
> 
> JBL: "Huh huh huh, wooooooow they ARE scary Michael!!"
> King:"Look at this! It's the Wyatt Family! They are creepin' me out!"
> Cole: "The wholly enigmatic, and disturbing, Wyatt Family, making their way to the ring. And here's what's interesting, guys, is that we don't know the Wyatts' true intentions, we don't know their..."
> 
> SHUT THE FUCK UP*


:lol

But seriously you're right! They could easily be feuding with a returning Mysterio right now and bringing in Rey's son Dominick, for a Raven/Sandman like storyline where Dominick gets brainwashed by Bray Wyatt and begins to hate his father. It would be incredible!

So would any story involving a superstar who believes in God. Bray could talk about being the king of demons and all that with him. So many endless possibilities that still fit Wyatt's agenda and they are still stuck on this Kane storyline like it's all Wyatt's got in him fpalm.


----------



## MEMS

Wow...talk about killing momentum. When this guy blew out that lantern that first night he had the entire universe eating out of the palm of his hand. Now, just a couple of months later....an afterthought. Awful job bookers.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Bray is one of those who can completely turn it around and captivate people again, when he's given his chance to do so.


----------



## Crozer

I'm so pissed that announcers speak during their entrance.

Their entrance was so epic last night with the crowd clapping along the beat of Wyatt's song. They better be doing something very soon though. 

:wyatt


----------



## Mr.Cricket

They only been here for about 2-3 months, and already irrelevant.


----------



## Riddle101

In fariness to Bray Wyatt, there's not an awful lot he can do right now. There's just so much going on with Triple H and Paul Haymen stories, that it's taking up an awful lot of focus. But at least Wyatt Family is doing something anyway. But I suspect they will be playing second fiddle for a while. Then at Road to Wrestlmania we'll probably see a fued between Wyatt Family and The Shield.


----------



## Crozer

Oh my god. I got an idea. 
Since Rey's returning later this month I think, I believe Rey can put over Wyatt and have a much superior match with Wyatt than Kane had. Rey has a history of working good matches with big men and also this can be a better feud that Rey's feud with SES Punk.

:mark: I could picture Wyatt single-handedly taking out Rey without the help of Harper and Rowan.

:mark: REY VS. WYATT. :mark:


----------



## chrisburr

A True test for the Wyatts


----------



## HiddenViolence

The Wyatt Family have lost all steam since they first debuted. That's not really their fault, they need a storyline to work with. That Rey Mysterio feud idea makes sense tbh. They don't really slot in anywhere else right now so it will give them something to do against somewhat of a veteran.


----------



## Screwball

Having them simmer for the time being is wise, the slow build is should pay dividends when they actually target a credible opponent.


----------



## Delbusto




----------



## Continuum

i was really excited when they made their debut etc but now i just dont care about them anymore. all they do nowadays is arrive. beat up, say something stupid. leave.


----------



## x78

Riddle101 said:


> In fariness to Bray Wyatt, there's not an awful lot he can do right now. There's just so much going on with Triple H and Paul Haymen stories, that it's taking up an awful lot of focus. But at least Wyatt Family is doing something anyway. But I suspect they will be playing second fiddle for a while. Then at Road to Wrestlmania we'll probably see a fued between Wyatt Family and The Shield.


If nothing else they should be used as punishment for people who go against Triple H, like on Smackdown last week. They wouldn't be henchmen like The Shield or anything, it would just be like when Teddy Long used to make people he didn't like wrestle Undertaker every week - pretty much a guaranteed ass-kicking and horrible experience for the other guy. This could build for the eventual Shield face turn and three-on-three match when they decide to go against the Corporation.


----------



## insanitydefined

x78 said:


> If nothing else they should be used as punishment for people who go against Triple H, like on Smackdown last week. They wouldn't be henchmen like The Shield or anything, it would just be like when Teddy Long used to make people he didn't like wrestle Undertaker every week - pretty much a guaranteed ass-kicking and horrible experience for the other guy. This could build for the eventual Shield face turn and three-on-three match when they decide to go against the Corporation.


That's a great idea actually, and eventually let it build up to where Triple H turns his back on the Shield (or they turn their back on him) and he sells his soul to the devil so to speak and sends the Wyatt's after them.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Delbusto




----------



## Riddle101

x78 said:


> If nothing else they should be used as punishment for people who go against Triple H, like on Smackdown last week. They wouldn't be henchmen like The Shield or anything, it would just be like when Teddy Long used to make people he didn't like wrestle Undertaker every week - pretty much a guaranteed ass-kicking and horrible experience for the other guy. This could build for the eventual Shield face turn and three-on-three match when they decide to go against the Corporation.


Yeah I thought on this week's Smackdown Zack Ryder was getting punished by Triple H. Same with R-Truth before as well. I think they are trying to use Wyatt family for punishing superstars as well.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

The Wyatt family sucks, sorry I gave it time, and I tried to like it.

But whenever they come on, my reaction is "fuck not these guys again". There entrance is kinda cool (except for that stupid mask) then it all goes downhill from there.

So no I do not want to see one of favorites of all time (REY) put them over.

Why not have Del Rio drop the belt, then have them take on Del Rio instead of Rey. Or, take Cesaro away from that tag team, then have Bray Wyatt go up against Culter/Swagger. 

cause those guys are more on there level than Rey, and on 2nd though, I don't mind the Culter/Swagger idea, imagine the material Culter could come up with against Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Srdjan99

The Wyatt Family could have their own tv series with how deep their gimmick is.


----------



## Nrgflo

I never watched NXT.. I learned of the NXT guys when they showed up on Raw forever ago. I never would have dreamed Husky Harris would have turned into something this good. WWE needs another dark element. We all love Kane and Taker, but the Wyatt's COULD be the future of the dark story lines. As a casual fan, I was hooked from day one. I still enjoy seeing them on Raw. A little pick up in momentum, good strong matches.. Bray and the Wyatt Family could go far.


----------



## Honey Bucket

That segment of theirs on Raw was so utterly pointless. They've been booked horribly ever since Summerslam.


----------



## Crozer

I didn't watch RAW, what did the Wyatts do this week?


----------



## Kratosx23

He just came out after Kofi and Fandango and cut a promo saying he was gonna kill some motherfuckers and then they cut to break without a beatdown, it was bizarre.


----------



## tyrowjames

Whaddya mean the Wyatt Family is being 'horribly booked'? Kane is off filming DAT sequel, storyline gets resumed when it's all said & done. Wyatt Family pops up at random times, doing some beat-downs and cutting some promos...reminds people they are still around. Pretty simple and logical if you ask me. Last nights promo was sweet, the line about the bad things happening to him...diving deeper into the tortured or possessed mind of Bray Wyatt. Siiiiick


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot

Kane is crap anyway, too slow and sluggish

Him vs wyatt is another disaster


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JY57

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/279...e-off-bray-wyatt-teases-qrevolutionq-jim-ross



> - Bray Wyatt posted on Twitter that "#Battleground begins the revolution". He added "no quarter given" and that "The First Will Fall". Interestingly, when a fan commented on his post saying that he thought Kane was the first to fall, Wyatt responded with, "Kane didn't fall..he was chosen...rebirth."


----------



## Monterossa

Arrive
Doing the same thing every week
Leave

get praise to the moon by IWC.


----------



## Screwball

JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/279...e-off-bray-wyatt-teases-qrevolutionq-jim-ross



:mark::mark::mark:
We need monster Kane back.


----------



## tiger.prince

wyatt family stupid characters i hate wyatt family


----------



## World's Best

Monterossa said:


> Arrive
> Doing the same thing every week
> Leave
> 
> get praise to the moon by IWC.


The Shield?


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

tiger.prince said:


> wyatt family stupid characters i hate wyatt family


you are so cool and hip.


----------



## Kratosx23

Monterossa said:


> Arrive
> Doing the same thing every week
> Leave
> 
> get praise to the moon by IWC.


Hmmmm. Sounds familiar.


----------



## lil_dro

They've lost momentum completely. I guess it takes the entire creative staff to fill out the Corporation storyline. I'm sure the Wyatt family will gain some momentum again sometime soon. But they could just as well fall off the face of the earth and nobody would notice.


----------



## FBrizzle

I dunno if we'll get to see this or not.

Seems like The Shield is there to serve Triple H...

While the Wyatt family is there to take out all the mediocre tag teams.

In all reality, you'd think The Shield would win decisively.


----------



## THANOS

If anybody can gif that exorcist crawl from last night, rep will ensue.


----------



## Screwball

THANOS said:


> If anybody can gif that exorcist crawl from last night, rep will ensue.


Got ya' covered although this isn't mine:


----------



## Bearodactyl

RandomLurker said:


> Loved Kofi's haul ass reaction


From a post in General WWE section, so can't really take credit..


----------



## Soulrollins

OMG his fucking face.


----------



## Bl0ndie

That crab walk was the one of the best things I've seen. Great match. It's clear that Wyatt's ring work is better than people were expecting.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Laughed when his fat ass fell haha, great spot though.


----------



## leatherface24

That was beyond awesome that a dude that size could pull that off


----------



## jamal.

Did anybody posted this Forbes article? Good read.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/cedricm...r-aristocracy-wwes-bray-wyatt-is-must-see-tv/


----------



## Cliffy

Briscoes need to be hired & paired with Bray instantly.

Those 3 feuding with the shield :banderas


----------



## Mr.Cricket

Looks like Wyatt is going to have another filler feud. This time with Miz.

They really don't know what do with him.


----------



## Stad

They will be in filler feuds until Kane returns.


----------



## Holland87

New characters really need to be constantly involved in proper fueds to keep them relevant.
After Wyatt's time with Kane ended, he's basically been filler, and as a result a lot of the interest in his character has diminished. 
The Miz segment suggests he's gonna be used as filler once more.
Sad times. Deserves better.


----------



## Bl0ndie

Mr.Cricket said:


> Looks like Wyatt is going to have another filler feud. This time with Miz.
> 
> *They really don't know what do with him*.


This seems to be the standard go to reaction when a super star is having a lul period. Really, the feud with Kane isn't over, so yeah, he is having a filler feud while all the important players are wrapped up in this corporation storyline. But it's not like they don't know what they're doing with him. He's running through the roster. When Ryback went through a series of squashes people weren't like "They don't know what they're doing with him...". They just grew accustomed to him getting built up. The same is true for Wyatt. He's takin people out one by one, building up for the returning Kane (whether he joins or not, that's when things are going to start kicking off for Wyatt).

The only gripe that I have is that Kofi was in a match tonight....... Should have definitely had at least a week off to sell the defeat last night. He didn't "Fall", he was beaten in a match. Which happens every now and then anyway. ONly thing different was the beatdown.


----------



## Riddle101

Cliffy Byro said:


> Briscoes need to be hired & paired with Bray instantly.
> 
> Those 3 feuding with the shield :banderas


Why? he has two great wrestlers in Harper and Rowan.


----------



## Mr. I

Riddle101 said:


> Why? he has too great wrestlers in Harper and Rowan.


Rowan is hardly a great wrestler. He's in fact been pretty bad for most of his run. He has been improving, however.


----------



## Masked Janos

Ithil said:


> Rowan is hardly a great wrestler. He's in fact been pretty bad for most of his run. He has been improving, however.


Rowan has size... that's it. Harper on the other hand is one of my current favourites. They should let him expand his moveset as some of his NXT and pre-WWE work shows he is very versatile for such a big man. Scary as well! Yeaaaaaah yeaaaah yeahhhh


----------



## Riddle101

Ithil said:


> Rowan is hardly a great wrestler. He's in fact been pretty bad for most of his run. He has been improving, however.


Even so, Rowan is fine being in the Wyatt family, and if he continues to improve it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## SAMCRO

What is Rowan's finisher exactly? A big splash? lol. They definitely need a new tag finisher, the clothesline/big splash combo is kinda lame.


----------



## THANOS

SAMCRO said:


> What is Rowan's finisher exactly? A big splash? lol. They definitely need a new tag finisher, the clothesline/big splash combo is kinda lame.


Agreed. They should just use the 3D. It's not like the Dudley's will be returning anytime soon so they might as well put the finisher to use. Or even a modified version wwhere Rowan picks up the opponent, like DVon used to, and Harper does the spinning clothesline after running off the ropes.


----------



## The Enforcer

It's ironic that Wyatt cut a promo about patience not that long ago when people are having a fit over him not doing anything right now. Yeah, it sucks that he's not being featured more heavily but that time is coming. As soon as Kane is back things will pick up again so he's just in a holding pattern for the time being. If Vince and creative didn't care about the Wyatt Family they wouldn't make it a point to include them in every show, even if it's a small part.


----------



## SAMCRO

THANOS said:


> Agreed. They should just use the 3D. It's not like the Dudley's will be returning anytime soon so they might as well put the finisher to use. Or even a modified version wwhere Rowan picks up the opponent, like DVon used to, and Harper does the spinning clothesline after running off the ropes.


Here's the finisher i'd like to see them use. Just have Rowan hold the opponent in a bear hug like position and just have Harper smack them in the face with a big boot.

Just like in this video but with Rowan setting them up with maybe an atomic drop into this.


----------



## THANOS

SAMCRO said:


> Here's the finisher i'd like to see them use. Just have Rowan hold the opponent in a bear hug like position and just have Harper smack them in the face with a big boot.
> 
> Just like in this video but with Rowan setting them up with maybe an atomic drop into this.


Perfect :clap. I remember Deuce and Domino using this move and I loved it even then. Harper's boot would easily make it work. It's 10x more devasting than the Brogue Kick, and that move looks excellent most of the time Sheamus does it.


----------



## Crozer

my artwork of wyatt was featured on the tumblr homepage yesterday :mark: :mark:


----------



## Srdjan99

"You, you are the epitome of everything I loath about this world Miz."

Wyatt trying to get them IWC fans.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Srdjan99 said:


> "You, you are the epitome of everything I loath about this world Miz."
> 
> Wyatt trying to get them IWC fans.


No point, he already has most.


----------



## Crozer

Lols he basically told the truth tbh.


----------



## NO!

THANOS said:


> Agreed. They should just use the 3D. It's not like the Dudley's will be returning anytime soon so they might as well put the finisher to use. Or even a modified version wwhere Rowan picks up the opponent, like DVon used to, and Harper does the spinning clothesline after running off the ropes.


No! Give that move to Cesaro and Kassius Ohno. Ohno can lift the opponent by his legs and Cesaro hits an uppercut from hell as he's coming down.


----------



## THANOS

NO! said:


> No! Give that move to Cesaro and Kassius Ohno. Ohno can lift the opponent by his legs and Cesaro hits an uppercut from hell as he's coming down.


Yes but Cesaro already does that move by himself, the swiss death, and it never wins him matches in the wwe. Secondly, The KOW already have several finishing moves if they ever team up again.

The Kings Reign Supreme 1






The Kings Reign Supreme 2


----------



## checkcola

Lets see if these guys can deliver as Triple H's muscle, assuming that's who the devil is


----------



## DaleVersion1.0

Didn't paul heyman call himself the devil last night ? Interesting sidenote


----------



## Doc

DaleVersion1.0 said:


> Didn't paul heyman call himself the devil last night ? Interesting sidenote


That's what popped into my head too. But Bray Wyatt doesn't need a mouthpiece.


----------



## jhbboy198917

DaleVersion1.0 said:


> Didn't paul heyman call himself the devil last night ? Interesting sidenote


yeah but why would Heyman want them to attack Bryan?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

jhbboy198917 said:


> yeah but why would Heyman want them to attack Bryan?


Heyman possibly joining the Authority?


----------



## Bray Wyatt

As much as it seems like he may have been talking about the Authority, I'd hate to see them join. Part of the Wyatt angle is their anti-establishment, "down with the machine" mentality. Don't want to see them damage part of what makes him great. 

(yes, I am obviously biased)


----------



## Riddle101

I think Wyatt Family is working with The Authority myself. When you think about it, the patterns are there. Their feud with Kane for instance, could be seen as The Authority wanting to take Kane out of the picture since he was Daniel Bryan's ally and tag team partner before. But also Kane just returend and he gave his allegiance to Stephanie McMahon. Was that because of the Wyatt family? Then over the last couple of weeks, people who seem to be against the Authority keep finding themselves in matches against either The Shield or Wyatt Family, usually as punishment. Then last night the Wyatt's attacked Punk. Punk will no doubt be an opponent of the Authority so maybe the Authority are trying to keep Punk out of their way by using others to distract him, like Paul Haymen and Ryback, and now the Wyatt family attacked him which means they probably did it on The Authority's orders now that Punk has finished with Haymen. That's just my theory anyway.


----------



## Vyacheslav Grinko

The Wyatt Family is in no way involved with the Corporation. You give the writing team too much credit.


----------



## Portugoose

I'm surprised AJ Lee hasn't joined the Wyatts yet. Birds of a feather flock together.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

The Wyatts suck, Bray's promos make no sense and he can't wrestle and neither can those two lame ass big men.


----------



## THANOS

Sandow4President said:


> The Wyatts suck, Bray's promos make no sense and he can't wrestle and neither can those two lame ass big men.


Just because you can't grasp his promos doesn't mean they suck. I suppose though, it's what I can expect when I look at your reputation bar.


----------



## BeastBoy

I'd rather have them be financial bankers to continue IRS' legacy.


----------



## Delbusto

Made a little video of their RAW segments from this week.


----------



## Eulonzo

Luke Harper continues being my favorite. :mark:

He's such an old-school monster, I love it. The ring psychology, the facial expressions, the random "YEAHYEAHYEAHYEAH"s, the power-moves, everything he does is just great to me. He's definitely impressed me and started to become my favorite after his match with CM Punk on RAW & Daniel Bryan on SmackDown & Sami Zayn this week on NXT.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Eulonzo said:


> Luke Harper continues being my favorite. :mark:
> 
> He's such an old-school monster, I love it. The ring psychology, the facial expressions, the random "YEAHYEAHYEAHYEAH"s, the power-moves, everything he does is just great to me. He's definitely impressed me and started to become my favorite after his match with CM Punk on RAW & Daniel Bryan on SmackDown & Sami Zayn this week on NXT.


*Kassius Ohno

Sorry, I'm a pedant.


----------



## Srdjan99

A lot of Harper this week on WWE TV. Competed on Raw, Main Event, NXT, & Smackdown. I know NXT was recorded a while back but a rare feat for a wrestler


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Sucks Bryan & Punk have been relegated to working with the Wyatts. But if anyone can get me interested in them (aside from Rey Mysterio) its probably those 2. So lets see where it goes.


----------



## CM Jewels

This is rather interesting.

I'm hoping there is a rhyme and reason behind them attacking Punk and Bry specifically.

Possibly because they are a threat to the current status quo?

They are potential threats to Orton who is the current face of the company and neither one fit the mold for who The Authority wants as champion. Thus they were hired by the "devil" to take Punk/Bry out.


----------



## Riddle101

Srdjan99 said:


> A lot of Harper this week on WWE TV. Competed on Raw, Main Event, NXT, & Smackdown. I know NXT was recorded a while back but a rare feat for a wrestler


Yeah, I think it's because they see Harper as the worker of the group. Hes much better in the ring then both Bray and Rowen, and he's got that connection with both Punk and Bryan due to his work on the indy scene.


----------



## AJ Lee

Love the Wyatt Family. Seems like they're really big on Luke so I'm interested to see how far he'll go.


----------



## Riddle101

AJ Lee said:


> Love the Wyatt Family. Seems like they're really big on Luke so I'm interested to see how far he'll go.


He'll probably end up the Roman Reigns of the group, by which I mean, they'll turn him face or something and turn him against the group leading to a solo run.


----------



## Crozer

Whatever happened to the Kane/Wyatt storyline? Seems like it just got dropped out of nowhere tho. I really hope they fill in the gaps in this coming weeks. Didn't Wyatt say that Kane "liked it here" etc? FILL IN THE BLANKS MAN.


----------



## LateTrain27

Not just Kane. Wyatt's feud with The Miz also seemed to just vanish out of nowhere (at the same time too).


----------



## Mr. I

LateTrain27 said:


> Not just Kane. Wyatt's feud with The Miz also seemed to just vanish out of nowhere (at the same time too).


The Miz feud was purely filler until Kane returned. Then of course, Kane returned, and a day later they dropped that feud and redid all the storylines. Because Creative is a mess.



Srdjan99 said:


> A lot of Harper this week on WWE TV. Competed on Raw, Main Event, NXT, & Smackdown. I know NXT was recorded a while back but a rare feat for a wrestler


It's the only time that's ever happened, in fact, a guy competing on RAW, SD, NXT and Main Event in one week.


----------



## THANOS

> Cedric Muhammad of Forbes.com has written another article looking at The Wyatt Family dynamic on WWE TV. Here's part of what he wrote:
> 
> "The WWE’s political center appeals to Left and Right; urbane and rural; Black and White; aristocrat and poor; entrepreneur and socialist and domestic and foreign – as evidenced by its back-to-back hosting of RAW shows in Manchester, England and Nashville, Tennessee. The only character on scene right now capable of serving as pole to attract, alienate or contrast all of these themes, creeds and constituents is Bray Wyatt."
> 
> source: lordsofpain.net


I'm not at all surprised as Forbes seems to enjoy seeing quality characters, given the way they have gushed over the likes of Walter White (Breaking Bad) in the past, and Raymond "Red" Reddington (the Blacklist) now.


----------



## Delbusto

Loved Cole's commentary when Harper hit the clothesline.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

Boy, this thread is dusty...cant believe ill be the first to post it in here, but damn did Wyatt shine in the ring for the first time since on the main roster or what...Hopefully they get the Family back on track now. THAT WAS CREEPY! :clap


----------



## CM Jewels

Wyatt had the performance of the night, but Jesus this storyline is going absolutely fucking *NOWHERE*.


----------



## LateTrain27

Bray Wyatt's performance at TLC was one of the few positives of the event and was a perfect example of why Bray Wyatt is currently my favourite character in WWE at the moment.


----------



## Oxidamus

Bray Wyatt is more overrated than ever if people are thinking his performance was anything special. :kobe


----------



## CM Jewels

But why are you here though?


----------



## TaporSnap

Christmas BOSS said:


> Bray Wyatt is more overrated than ever if people are thinking his performance was anything special. :kobe


Story telling, charisma, great psychology and genuine hossing. He was on point.


----------



## Alex Wright

It'll be interesting were the Wyatts will go from here. I somehow have the feeling that creative had originally planned for them to get Bryan to join them and make him one of Brays sheep, but they pulled the plug on the story when Bryan was way to over for such a minor role and they therefor tried to somehow protect both, the Wyatts and Bryan at TLC. But this should also mean, that their story with Bryan is over and they need something else to do.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I don't think the feud is over just yet, or at least I don't think it should be anyway. Still not had a one on one encounter between Bryan and Bray yet, with Bryan finally getting to be the first guy to pin Wyatt. 

I wouldn't put the match on at the RR as it's quite far away, but a heavily promoted match on Raw would suffice.


----------



## Alex Wright

EAT YA GRAVY MO~! said:


> I don't think the feud is over just yet, or at least I don't think it should be anyway. Still not had a one on one encounter between Bryan and Bray yet, with Bryan finally getting to be the first guy to pin Wyatt.
> 
> I wouldn't put the match on at the RR as it's quite far away, but a heavily promoted match on Raw would suffice.


Which is nothing else but a sudden kill-off for the feud/storyline. I think WWE would be better off just moving on from this. They managed to establish the Wyatts at bit more and they still got Bryan out of this without being damaged. They should be happy with that and leave it there.

Thought it was kind of interesting that the camera at some point did no longer want to show Bryan laying in Brays arm anymore. They never had a close-up of his face and only showed it from the side. And Bryans comeback in the match was awesome. He has with no doubt the best in-ring psychology of the roster and probably the whole industry at the moment.


----------



## THANOS

I posted my thoughts on last night's match in the specified thread, but to summarize I loved everything about the match including the decision. My brother and I were watching and both amazed with Bray Wyatt's charisma and presence, the crabwalk :mark:, Luke Harper's consistently brilliant spots, Erick Rowen's tremendous improvement, Bryan's amazing comeback, the electric crowd environment (tops of the night by far), and the final moments. 

We were perfectly fine with Bryan going under in this match because it was the correct decision to make. Going over 3 credible monsters at once would only serve to piss off those same fans that criticize Cena for doing it, and Punk for doing it last night (eventhough his win was booked as incredibly lucky). This way Bray Wyatt is tremendously established going over the guy who beat Cena cleanly, and Bryan is protected because he had to deal with fighting 3 monsters at once, and eventually fell to the odds.

People that are bitching and whining about Bryan losing, and it being the end of the world as we know it , need a reality check. The Wyatt Family are not 3MB, they are extremely credible monsters who any top face would struggle to beat in solo matches, let alone 3 on 1. Consider how difficult it was for Punk and Bryan to beat Harper and Rowen in singles matches, have one wrestler face both of them at once, then throw in their big bad leader (who will obviously be booked even stronger than them), and the fact that they are relatively new and need strong booking, and even Cena would fall.


----------



## Screwball

Bryan did his job and he did it well. Bray near cut a promo in the middle of the match, if you're expecting a technical masterclass out of him you best move on because that isn't him and I do blame the over-produced fluff for heightening people's expectations. Harper was on the money as always and I'm a big fan of his work. Rowan is starting to find himself, he has a man-child quality about him, as if he doesn't know his own strength which is scary. The Wyatts aren't going away and this is only the beginning.


----------



## Riddle101

Tbh i'd see Bray as more of a brawler then a technician so anyone expecting him to wrestle clinics are looking at the wrong guy. But he could still be a good brawler nonetheless, and he has psychology too. Which is also cool.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

Another great promo tonight... Harper and Rowan even got to say something  
Kind of odd they didnt come out after the Orton/Bryan match though.


----------



## Quintana

From the looks of things the feud with Bryan seems to be over. I've been wondering lately if maybe he was brought up too soon. Not that he wasn't ready, but it seems like he doesn't fit on the main roster right now.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Yeah, the Bryan feud looks to be over. They're facing Goldust and Cody on Smackdown so maybe they're going for the tag titles?


----------



## Dan Rodmon

Whatever the case, hopefully The Wyatt Family are the catalyst for The Shield break up... Them gaining the tag titles could attract The Shield wanting the straps again...Wyatts/Shield NEEDS to happen before The Shield split.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

the booking for the Wyatt family has been atrocious but maybe with Punk and Bryan moving on they can finally dig their heels in with a feud with a Shield team on the brink of collapse. I can only hope.

Great promo by Wyatt - I hope they continue to explore this Sister Abigail backstory. I wouldn't even mind Bray Wyatt abducting a diva for a body for her to possess.

And before anyone calls that cheesy, you can explain it away as being brainwashed. Possessed/brainwashed it's whichever you choose to believe.


----------



## THANOS

I can't find my Samael thread right now, but damn did that Smackdown promo Bray cut speak volumes to my theory on his character. His Father is clearly God in this case, as Samael was an Archangel that was cast out because he hated the human race, and Abigail is the Devil who saved him. This is coming together quite well. Bray's catchphrase, "You could have walked with the Reapers, but instead you'll burn with the Saints" effectively lays any doubt on my theory to rest and I'm happy to see this character play out that way.


----------



## LateTrain27

Bray Wyatt's promo on Smackdown was one of my WWE favourite promos in recent years. Bray's promos just become better and better.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

He puts an amazing amount of emotion into his character whether you like the character or not. RTWM seems very hefty right now. So maybe he'll have a clear direction going in or post MANIA. I liked the way he ended that promo with the "burning with the saints" bit. I'm guessing that means DB will go down with the rest of the good guys.


----------



## 777

Had a thought, you know who would have made a great Wyatt? Kevin Steen.

Extremely unlikely, but he's got the right look, rugged style and the slight French accent would fit the bayou theme.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

777 said:


> Had a thought, you know who would have made a great Wyatt? Kevin Steen.
> 
> Extremely unlikely, but he's got the right look, rugged style and the slight French accent would fit the bayou theme.


Isn't Steen's persona more like Austin. A big very athletic dude, and kinda tweenerish/rebel.


----------



## Crozer

Wyatt did sound biblical on SD. This man is definitely a christian and an avid bible reader.

:wyatt


----------



## 777

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Isn't Steen's persona more like Austin. A big very athletic dude, and kinda tweenerish/rebel.


His role could be whatever you want it to be...within the parameters of his ability. And that role can be built upon or changed as stories progress the character.

What you describe may be Steen now, but it's been an evolution to get there. Under the WWE banner, it's a whole different ball-game.


----------



## NO!

THANOS said:


> I can't find my Samael thread right now, but damn did that Smackdown promo Bray cut speak volumes to my theory on his character. His Father is clearly God in this case, as Samael was an Archangel that was cast out because he hated the human race, and Abigail is the Devil who saved him. This is coming together quite well. Bray's catchphrase, "You could have walked with the Reapers, but instead you'll burn with the Saints" effectively lays any doubt on my theory to rest and I'm happy to see this character play out that way.


His best promo so far. Loved it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

777 said:


> His role could be whatever you want it to be...within the parameters of his ability. And that role can be built upon or changed as stories progress the character.
> 
> What you describe may be Steen now, but it's been an evolution to get there. Under the WWE banner, it's a whole different ball-game.


Yeah, if he could pull it off, and just transition to it, it's all good.


----------



## Snake Plissken

Wyatt's promos are just chilling, I am always in awe every time I see him. Bray Wyatt will have a great career for sure. I wonder what he was talking about when he said he was already dead though, that's twice he has said that now. The character is so intelligent as well with the Biblical speaking. As the years go on Bray Wyatt will become an attraction like The Undertaker is now, he is basically our modern day Undertaker. WWE were smart to bring in new dark characters because honestly Wrestling needs them, it brings uneasiness to the product in kayfabe terms which is cool.


----------



## THANOS

Aces&EightsFan said:


> Wyatt's promos are just chilling, I am always in awe every time I see him. Bray Wyatt will have a great career for sure. *I wonder what he was talking about when he said he was already dead though, that's twice he has said that now.* The character is so intelligent as well with the Biblical speaking. As the years go on Bray Wyatt will become an attraction like The Undertaker is now, he is basically our modern day Undertaker. WWE were smart to bring in new dark characters because honestly Wrestling needs them, it brings uneasiness to the product in kayfabe terms which is cool.


Well if it's running close to my theory, which all evidence shows thus far, his body is simply a vessel that Samael, the Cast out Archangel and Prince of Demons, is possessing. So the Bray Wyatt preacher man is dead and gone but Samael is alive and present within.

I understand why many people don't get the character since it's so cryptic and complex, but if you piece everything together it's the most interesting and in-depth character in WWE history.


----------



## donlesnar

*what was the point?*

bryan joining the wyatts?
he was with them for like 2 weeks and now they are back to square 1 feuding with each other

it was not like a story was told on why bryan joined them


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: what was the point?*

What is the point of professional wrestling?


----------



## Duke Silver

Man, that was such a great promo. Easily the best work Bray has done in the 'E. Up there with some of his promos in NXT. I'm really glad that the Wyatts are picking up traction now. They were so poorly mismanaged before the feud with Bryan and Bray's injury.

Feuding with Bryan has been so beneficial in establishing the group. I just hope that after Bryan moves on they don't drop off and start beating up random schlubs like Miz and Kofi again. It's vital that they have a target on WWE TV.


----------



## World's Best

Add complexity to Bryan's motives. Further develop Bray's character and his trust issues.


----------



## Senor Ding Dong

*Re: what was the point?*



World's Best said:


> Add complexity to Bryan's motives. Further develop Bray's character and his trust issues.


Yes but this is the WWE, his reasons will never be explained probably. Which doesn't add any complexity to Bryan, just wtf. You're right about Bray though.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: what was the point?*

maybe it was a quick way to get DB away from the silly joke gimmick to a more serious and focused one


----------



## just1988

*Re: what was the point?*

*What the original plan was, I'm not too sure but reputable sources have stated that the plan 2 weeks ago wasn't for Bryan to leave the Wyatt's so early. The higher ups had a change of heart and decided he had to be turned back to a face after there were a couple high profile instances of people chanting "YES! YES! YES!" at American sports games. They decided that it's gotten so over, to the point where they can't have the guy who does it as a heel, they need to switch him back to face ASAP, hence the turn back and now hopefully they'll capitalise on his (/the chants) mainstream popularity...

...let's see how that works out!*


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: what was the point?*

Gotta make the heels look stupid, that's their MO.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*Re: what was the point?*

For Bryan to finally get his hands on Bray. He just needed to buy time until the right situation arose. Luckily, that happened two weeks in by having a cage match where he wouldn't have to worry about Harper/Rowan.


----------



## fulcizombie

*Re: what was the point?*

No point whatsoever .


----------



## Gutwrench

*Re: what was the point?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Gotta make the heels look stupid, that's their MO.


Yes they do; especially the Wyatt Family.


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: what was the point?*

Sure it was supposed to be longer but they smartened up and realized it was stupid to have DB a heel so they retcon'd that shit


----------



## Wynter

*Re: what was the point?*

WWE will save face and say that Bryan did it to get his hands on Bray without interference or some other excuse. But let's be honest: WWE stopped the storyline because they realized they made a mistake. 

The audience refused to boo Bryan, the storyline wasn't getting the heat they wanted and to top it off, Bryan's Yes! chant hit mainstream.

They got major backlash from fans and most(including myself) just shitted all over the angle. No one had the patience to "wait and see" because no one trusted WWE to do it right.

The angle was doomed from the very start; they tried to turn a babyface who was way too over to really get a good reaction out of it. All it did was put the audience in an awkward spot because they didn't want to boo him.


Maybe the storyline would have progressed to something great, but goodness knows it started off ugly. He joined the Wyatts just to keep losing and taking the Sister Abigail at the end of every match? Yeaaaaah, no. A "this is stupid" chant almost started when Bray put Daniel in that move again at the end of the cage match.

It just drew no heat or interest.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: what was the point?*



Gutwrench said:


> Yes they do; especially the Wyatt Family.


That's what they get for being from DOWN SOUTH. :vince5


----------



## Rossyross

Damm. Really wanted to see Cena vs Bray at Mania


----------



## Riddle101

Rossyross said:


> Damm. Really wanted to see Cena vs Bray at Mania


Why, so that Cena can bury Bray? I wouldn't want that.


----------



## Kratosx23

Yeah, because Bryan doing the burying is SO much better. 

A match with Cena would still be a feature attraction, headline type match because it's John Cena. What else is he gonna do at Mania? Lose to fucking Big E Langston of all people?


----------



## Riddle101

You saw what happened to Wade Barrett when he feuded with Cena, and you want Bray to face him? I still believe Shield will wrestle Wyatt family at Wrestlmania and The Wyatts will get the victory. Cena was never going to wrestle Bray Wyatt at Wrestlmania 30. A ppv like that, will have Cena in a bigger match. Not a match that is more suited to a smaller PPV.


----------



## Vyer

I kind of want to see Bray and the Undertaker face off someday.


----------



## Happenstan

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, because Bryan doing the burying is SO much better.


Oh, Jesus Christ. fpalm What is it with some people and their aversion to reality? Bryan hasn't buried anybody. The Wyatt Family has been whipping his ass since last October. He gets the upper hand 1 time when Bray's backup is locked out of a cage and you're spewing in your panties. You have no history whatsoever of Bryan burying anybody to use as proof here. Now, if Bray starts a program with John SeenIt you have reason to worry but until then you are spinning your wheels for nothing. This is Daniel Bryan we're talking about. That kid goes out of his way to make his opponents look good. He's the only guy in the entire company to make Ryback look like a threat during and most especially *after* they were done fighting. Bryan doesn't "bury" people.


----------



## amhlilhaus

what will likely happen is once bray's in ring gets respectable, he will get pushed up and harper and especially rowan will go mid card or lower. same thing with the shield.


----------



## Snake Plissken

THANOS said:


> Well if it's running close to my theory, which all evidence shows thus far, his body is simply a vessel that Samael, the Cast out Archangel and Prince of Demons, is possessing. So the Bray Wyatt preacher man is dead and gone but Samael is alive and present within.
> 
> I understand why many people don't get the character since it's so cryptic and complex, but if you piece everything together it's the most interesting and in-depth character in WWE history.


Loved the theory when I read it man, I've been following Wyatt pretty much since FCW, I just wonder if WWE would be ballsy to go through the demonic possession storyline. The supernatural elements are beginning to show through with Wyatt supposedly talking to Abigail with the empty chair rocking on its own. I understand what he's talking about but I hope creative know what they are doing with him and we get a payoff. I for one believe that we could see a demonic storyline transpire as right now Bray Wyatt is getting a nice slow build.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

I hope WWE run through with it and don´t destroys his gimmick.


----------



## Happenstan

Aces&EightsFan said:


> Loved the theory when I read it man, I've been following Wyatt pretty much since FCW, I just wonder if WWE would be ballsy to go through the demonic possession storyline. The supernatural elements are beginning to show through with Wyatt supposedly talking to Abigail with the empty chair rocking on its own. I understand what he's talking about but I hope creative know what they are doing with him and we get a payoff. I for one believe that we could see a demonic storyline transpire as right now Bray Wyatt is getting a nice slow build.


PG-Era. They will allude to but never out right confirm. Wouldn't want those kiddies to have nightmares. Their parents might stop bringing them to shows.


----------



## Snake Plissken

Happenstan said:


> PG-Era. They will allude to but never out right confirm. Wouldn't want those kiddies to have nightmares. Their parents might stop bringing them to shows.


Wouldn't want to lose that :vince$.


----------



## Odo

Aces&EightsFan said:


> Wouldn't want to lose that :vince$.


That, and the fact that there is a board of directors to answer to. I think we're looking at PG 4 life


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Happenstan said:


> PG-Era. They will allude to but never out right confirm. Wouldn't want those kiddies to have nightmares. Their parents might stop bringing them to shows.


That would be best to be honest. If it's left up to speculation. A little bit more spooky, if anything, that way.

Plus, once you get into demonic possession with pro-wrestling... I'm sorry, it's bound to be terribly bad. Especially in 2014.


----------



## THANOS

Aces&EightsFan said:


> Loved the theory when I read it man, I've been following Wyatt pretty much since FCW, I just wonder if WWE would be ballsy to go through the demonic possession storyline. The supernatural elements are beginning to show through with Wyatt supposedly talking to Abigail with the empty chair rocking on its own. I understand what he's talking about but I hope creative know what they are doing with him and we get a payoff. I for one believe that we could see a demonic storyline transpire as right now Bray Wyatt is getting a nice slow build.





Happenstan said:


> PG-Era. They will allude to but never out right confirm. Wouldn't want those kiddies to have nightmares. Their parents might stop bringing them to shows.


I'm perfectly fine with them only alluding to the real identity of the character, because this way Bray can continue to talk in puzzles and riddles and give us more to decifer. I'd rather it be this way then to outright label him a demon and then have to backtrack the next week when the parents write in to complain lol.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Vyer said:


> I kind of want to see Bray and the Undertaker face off someday.


I agree, that would be something to see


----------



## checkcola

IRS sounds like a shit father based on the Smackdown promo


----------



## Snake Plissken

checkcola said:


> IRS sounds like a shit father based on the Smackdown promo


:lol
Bo Dallas was obviously his golden boy, poor Bray really didn't have a chance.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

Another great promo on SD. Made up for the beating Bryan gave him on RAW. Still optimistic his build is gonna pay off huge in the future.


----------



## Bryan D.

Just like I said on the Smackdown discussion thread, his promo was fantastic. Pure genious.


----------



## treywar25

Bray Wyatt is trash...he's alright on the mic but if you are terrible in the ring what good does being good on the mic do?


----------



## Happenstan

treywar25 said:


> Bray Wyatt is trash...he's alright on the mic but if you are terrible in the ring what good does being good on the mic do?


You're right. Everyone is ready to jump on Bray's jock and he isn't even a full time wrestler currently. He's a manager at best. Monday was his first full length televised match in forever and it lasted all of 5 minutes before the Uso's won. The cage rematch lasted 10 and half of that was Bryan and the other half was hanging onto or climbing a cage. I didn't watch NXT so maybe this guy is a great wrestler and I just don't see it but unless that is true it is way too damned early to be painting this guy as the next Undertaker or Jake the Snake when right now all he's proven to be is the next Paul Heyman....all talk.


----------



## Reaper

treywar25 said:


> Bray Wyatt is trash...he's alright on the mic but if you are terrible in the ring what good does being good on the mic do?


Why don't you ask Hogan about how he got over even though he sucked in the ring and get back to us with his answer.


----------



## Happenstan

Reaper Jones said:


> Why don't you ask Hogan about how he got over even though he sucked in the ring and get back to us with his answer.


We're a far cry away from the Hogan years. The audience of today values workers. That's why guys like Punk and Bryan are so over. It's the reason why a guy like Curtis Axel never could get over even when he had Paul Heyman talking for him. If Bray goes out there and blows up after 5 minutes it won't matter how good a talker he is. The audience will eventually be conditioned to expect God awful matches from him and will tune him out. He'll become a guy who talks a bug game but never backs it up. I'm not saying this will happen BTW. I trust he has impressed someone in the company with his wrestling skills if they have big plans for him. I'm sure he's got the skills we just haven't seen them on display yet.


----------



## Reaper

Happenstan said:


> We're a far cry away from the Hogan years. The audience of today values workers. That's why guys like Punk and Bryan are so over. It's the reason why a guy like Curtis Axel never could get over even when he had Paul Heyman talking for him. If Bray goes out there and blows up after 5 minutes it won't matter how good a talker he is. The audience will eventually be conditioned to expect God awful matches from him and will tune him out. He'll become a guy who talks a bug game but never backs it up. I'm not saying this will happen BTW. I trust he has impressed someone in the company with his wrestling skills if they have big plans for him. I'm sure he's got the skills we just haven't seen them on display yet.


I agree that Bryan is over partly because of his wrestling, but he's also over partly because of his character and booking. 

His mic work is perfectly ok for that character. 

Same with Punk who's an exception wrestler + exceptional mic worker. Same with Jericho, Michaels - and they had no problems finding success .. but were even more successful because they had their wrestling ability complimented with exceptional mic skills. Plus it also took involvement in feuds and storylines that resonated with people. 

At the same time, a lot of people marked like fuck for the Warrior who couldn't wrestle worth shit, but loved his intensity and energy in the ring which was and still has been unsurpassed, unmatched to this day. It's different things for different people that get them over. 

I think in the case of Bray he will eventually get over as both a wrestler and a mic worker as he develops more, becoming a bruiser type of guy. He hasn't been involved in anything meaningful just yet and I have no reason to doubt that with his mic skills he'll stay rooted to the bottom of the card for long. 

My point was not to put down Hogan, but to suggest that in the WWE world, it's usually moments, storylines and feuds that have the right ingredients and mix that help wrestlers get over. Good wrestlers without mic skills, wrestlers with good mic and wrestling skill, and just mic workers all have managed to get over depending on the actual skill level of each talent. 

That said, even though I have very little doubt that Bray will eventually become extremely successful in the WWE ... I fear that the very gimmick that has people so intrigued right now could also eventually get him buried until and unless they find a way to integrate his gimmick into believable storylines. It's going to be hard to get that gimmick truly over but there isn't anyone other than Bray at this point who will be able to make it succeed because he has all the right talents for it.


----------



## CM Jewels

Husky Harris can go. It's clear most of you haven't watched any of his matches prior to this. He can wrestle.

The Bray Wyatt character doesn't call for him to be a wrestler though. His moveset is slow and methodical. He isn't going to do anything technical or flashy as it doesn't fit the character.

Look at Rowan and Harper's run ins. There is nothing pretty about it. They just beat the hell out you and it looks sloppy, but they aren't here to look cute. They just kick ass and are playing the psycho gimmick well.


----------



## Bearodactyl

This poll needs a "Would like to see it, just not now" section...


----------



## BigRedMonster47

Bryan D. said:


> Just like I said on the Smackdown discussion thread, his promo was fantastic. Pure genious.


Yeah the promo he cut on Smackdown was really cool.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

BigRedMonster47 said:


> Yeah the promo he cut on Smackdown was really cool.


I posted it on YouTube for anyone who hasn't seen it or wants to see it again.


----------



## #Mark

Reaper Jones said:


> I agree that Bryan is over partly because of his wrestling, but he's also over partly because of his character and booking.
> 
> His mic work is perfectly ok for that character.
> 
> Same with Punk who's an exception wrestler + exceptional mic worker. Same with Jericho, Michaels - and they had no problems finding success .. but were even more successful because they had their wrestling ability complimented with exceptional mic skills. Plus it also took involvement in feuds and storylines that resonated with people.
> 
> At the same time, a lot of people marked like fuck for the Warrior who couldn't wrestle worth shit, but loved his intensity and energy in the ring which was and still has been unsurpassed, unmatched to this day. It's different things for different people that get them over.
> 
> I think in the case of Bray he will eventually get over as both a wrestler and a mic worker as he develops more, becoming a bruiser type of guy. He hasn't been involved in anything meaningful just yet and I have no reason to doubt that with his mic skills he'll stay rooted to the bottom of the card for long.
> 
> My point was not to put down Hogan, but to suggest that in the WWE world, it's usually moments, storylines and feuds that have the right ingredients and mix that help wrestlers get over. Good wrestlers without mic skills, wrestlers with good mic and wrestling skill, and just mic workers all have managed to get over depending on the actual skill level of each talent.
> 
> That said, even though I have very little doubt that Bray will eventually become extremely successful in the WWE ... I fear that the very gimmick that has people so intrigued right now could also eventually get him buried until and unless they find a way to integrate his gimmick into believable storylines. It's going to be hard to get that gimmick truly over but there isn't anyone other than Bray at this point who will be able to make it succeed because he has all the right talents for it.


]But what main eventer today isn't capable of wrestling a four to five star match? Cena, Punk, Orton, Bryan, and Sheamus are the top five current guys and they're all exceptional workers. The Shield has been given a huge push this year and their act has largely been a success because of their wrestling ability. The only two guys they've pushed that aren't great wrestlers during the last several years were Ryback and Miz and they both haven't really panned out (though Ryback was more of their doing than his).


----------



## just_one

*Bray Wyatt would have been huge in the Attitude Era*

am i the only one who thinks this character would have been huge?

It´s unfortunally that due to PG his character have to be tune down but just imagine a feud with taker back in the day 

that would have been awesome! :cool2


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Bray Wyatt would have been huge in the Attitude Era*

He is a midcarder at best IMO, poor in ring skills and passable on the mic.

Really don't get the hype of this guy.


----------



## BORT

*Re: Bray Wyatt would have been huge in the Attitude Era*

I think he is still awesome regardless. I'd go as far to say that he is one of the most believable mic workers in the company at the moment, and probably in the last 5 years. He just plays his character so perfectly and he makes you BELIEVE which is what wrestling is all about.


----------



## squeelbitch

*Re: Bray Wyatt would have been huge in the Attitude Era*

i liked his impromptu promo last night during rowan and harper's match, the look on harper's face was like "this isn't in the script?"


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: Bray Wyatt would have been huge in the Attitude Era*

I actually think Bray is underrated, he just play his character like a fucking boss, his mic work is really intense, natural and believable... He is by far the best heel in the company right now imo.

Also the guy is really good in the ring for his size and body type.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Bray Wyatt would have been huge in the Attitude Era*

Mankind was a darker version of Bray and beyond extreme in the ring. Mankind really creeped the fuck out of me and I was shocked to see that gimmick in my teens. 

I dunno, I just don't see someone like Bray tearing his own hair out for his gimmick ... as dark as he is. So no. Bray would've gotten shit on by fans because he would've been seen as a poor man's Mankind. Foley's version of a demonic human was more fitting for the era and there's no way we would've even seen a second character that was similar.


----------



## Snapdragon

*Re: Bray Wyatt would have been huge in the Attitude Era*



Reaper Jones said:


> Mankind was a darker version of Bray and beyond extreme in the ring. Mankind really creeped the fuck out of me and I was shocked to see that gimmick in my teens.
> 
> I dunno, I just don't see someone like Bray tearing his own hair out for his gimmick ... as dark as he is. So no. Bray would've gotten shit on by fans because he would've been seen as a poor man's Mankind. Foley's version of a demonic human was more fitting for the era and there's no way we would've even seen a second character that was similar.


Mankind was in no way demonic at all.

Also you say this, while Taker was also running around


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: Bray Wyatt would have been huge in the Attitude Era*

Actually I agree, I think he would have.

The average IQ of fans nowadays is so bad they don't even realise how cool bray wyatt is


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Bray Wyatt would have been huge in the Attitude Era*



Snapdragon said:


> Mankind was in no way demonic at all.
> 
> Also you say this, while Taker was also running around


... demonic doesn't just mean undead, or supernaturalistic you know. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYrdpZjIQUQ

This was fucking chilling. Bray is trying something very similar which is why I don't see the two of them being around at the same time.


----------



## just_one

*Re: Bray Wyatt would have been huge in the Attitude Era*



Arrogant Mog said:


> Actually I agree, I think he would have.
> 
> *The average IQ of fans nowadays is so bad they don't even realise how cool bray wyatt is*


Unfortunally this is so damn true


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Bray Wyatt would have been huge in the Attitude Era*

Bray Wyatt is amazing on the mic. From his delivery to the subtle change to his lilt and the fantastic lines creative has been giving him; he's top notch for sure.

The dude has been delivering gold, but it's been going over people's heads. He's not your normal charismatic, over the top and/or funny mic worker.

He's more about building the atmosphere and telling a vivid story. You are there to sit there and listen to him. Nothing else.

*"When you are not willing to die for something, you are not fit to live."*
*"Only a coward would use his free wings to fly back into the cage."*
*"The sheep only look up to you because they chose to kneel" *

I mean, those^^^ are pretty freaking sweet. I'm a sucker for a person who can deliver great one liners or have a way with words. 
Yeah, he didn't make those up, but his delivery is spot freaking on. 

Now, if Bray can prove his self in the ring, he can be a legit top heel.
I think his greatest strength will be his storytelling. The way he does certain moves, how he interacts with his opponents and the mannerisms/taunts he adds in.
I don't expect crazy spots or for him to be a technical genius. He'll hopefully get in a decent amount of offense mixed in with the storytelling.

If he can accomplish that with his match with Daniel and others, he will be awesome.


----------



## just_one

*Re: Bray Wyatt would have been huge in the Attitude Era*

Frankly i use to fast forward RAW (only goes to show how good the show is nowadays) but every single time he´s on i see what he is going to do/say , there´s this aura about him everytime he´s on screen.

Unfortunally only him , cm punk and Daniel bryan makes me watch raw these days...


----------



## BORT

*Re: Bray Wyatt would have been huge in the Attitude Era*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Bray Wyatt is amazing on the mic. From his delivery to the subtle change to his lilt and the fantastic lines creative has been giving him; he's top notch for sure.
> 
> The dude has been delivering gold, but it's been going over people's heads. He's not your normal charismatic, over the top and/or funny mic worker.
> 
> He's more about building the atmosphere and telling a vivid story. You are there to sit there and listen to him. Nothing else.
> 
> *"When you are not willing to die for something, you are not fit to live."*
> *"Only a coward would use his free wings to fly back into the cage."*
> *"The sheep only look up to you because they chose to kneel" *
> 
> I mean, those^^^ are pretty freaking sweet. I'm a sucker for a person who can deliver great one liners or have a way with words.
> Yeah, he didn't make those up, but his delivery is spot freaking on.
> 
> Now, if Bray can prove his self in the ring, he can be a legit top heel.
> I think his greatest strength will be his storytelling. The way he does certain moves, how he interacts with his opponents and the mannerisms/taunts he adds in.
> I don't expect crazy spots or for him to be a technical genius. He'll hopefully get in a decent amount of offense mixed in with the storytelling.
> 
> If he can accomplish that with his match with Daniel and others, he will be awesome.


Great post and I agree 100%. Especially about him being a different type of mic worker. It seems like most people nowadays think great mic only means constantly yelling and shitting on the fans, saying things like "I'm better than you" all the time and so forth.


----------



## Libertine.

*Re: Bray Wyatt would have been huge in the Attitude Era*

Bray is amazing on the mic, literally gold. We are yet to see just what he can fully do in the ring because of the Family, and that he hasn't been booked in a long match. I would love to see Bryan vs. Wyatt go a good 20-25 minutes in the ring at the Rumble and see how it goes.


----------



## jcmmnx

*Re: Bray Wyatt would have been huge in the Attitude Era*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> He is a midcarder at best IMO, poor in ring skills and passable on the mic.
> 
> Really don't get the hype of this guy.


Poor ring skills and passable on the mic doesn't that describe the entire WWE roster in 1999? I'm really sick of such and such in the AE blah blah posts it's over let it go. The AE sucked shit until they brought in Angle, Jericho, and the WCW guys in 2000(unless we count 1997 as AE).


----------



## Fred Spoila

*Re: Bray Wyatt would have been huge in the Attitude Era*

Imagine CM Punk in the attitude era...wow.


----------



## jcmmnx

*Re: Bray Wyatt would have been huge in the Attitude Era*



Fred Spoila said:


> Imagine CM Punk in the attitude era...wow.


Punk had all the freedom in the world in the indies, and he never resulted to profanity or vulgarity to cut a compelling promo. I'm not sure he would be any different at all.


----------



## BORT

*Re: Bray Wyatt would have been huge in the Attitude Era*



jcmmnx said:


> Punk had all the freedom in the world in the indies, and he never resulted to profanity or vulgarity to cut a compelling promo. I'm not sure he would be any different at all.


He probably would have been the leader of right to censor instead of Stevie Richards.


----------



## VRsick

*Re: Bray Wyatt would have been huge in the Attitude Era*

Bray wyatt would be on the same level as Mideon in the ministry.


----------



## Boliever

*Re: Bray Wyatt would have been huge in the Attitude Era*



jcmmnx said:


> Punk had all the freedom in the world in the indies, and he never resulted to profanity or vulgarity to cut a compelling promo. I'm not sure he would be any different at all.


He relied quite a bit on vulgarity when it came to taunting the crowd though.

As for Bray he's great, he's way better than most "demonic" characters on the mic and I'm utterly incredulous that people are calling him just passable. Also I think he looked pretty good in the ring against Bryan in his handicap match at Survivor Series, outside of that I don't think he's spent enough time in the ring with anybody to be judged.


----------



## TNA is Here

Bray is a great talent but I tend to find his dialogue to be boring sometime. The guys that are giving him his lines should be fired. Like last night when he talked to Bryan on the big screen, I was waiting for him to say something epic but it never came about. I wish they would let him either improvise or speak more from the heart, it would be scarier than him so focused on playing his cult character. 

Now as far as Bray vs Bryan, I wish Bray would beat Bryan clean at the Rumble. Bryan already have had countless moral victories against him. Also Bray needs the win more than Bryan. They could have Bray beat Bryan but have Bryan win the Rumble anyway and have him win the title at Wrestlemania. Daniel would have everything he wants, he would be "the" guy in the WWE and people would forget that he lost to Bray. While slowly building Bray into a force to be recognized.


----------



## just_one

TNA is Here said:


> Now as far as Bray vs Bryan, I wish Bray would beat Bryan clean at the Rumble. Bryan already have had countless moral victories against him. Also Bray needs the win more than Bryan. They could have Bray beat Bryan but have Bryan win the Rumble anyway and have him win the title at Wrestlemania. Daniel would have everything he wants, he would be "the" guy in the WWE and people would forget that he lost to Bray. While slowly building Bray into a force to be recognized.


That would be a great thing to do! :mark:


----------



## dan the marino

TNA is Here said:


> Bray is a great talent but I tend to find his dialogue to be boring sometime. The guys that are giving him his lines should be fired. Like last night when he talked to Bryan on the big screen, I was waiting for him to say something epic but it never came about. I wish they would let him either improvise or speak more from the heart, it would be scarier than him so focused on playing his cult character.
> 
> Now as far as Bray vs Bryan, I wish Bray would beat Bryan clean at the Rumble. Bryan already have had countless moral victories against him. Also Bray needs the win more than Bryan. They could have Bray beat Bryan but have Bryan win the Rumble anyway and have him win the title at Wrestlemania. Daniel would have everything he wants, he would be "the" guy in the WWE and people would forget that he lost to Bray. While slowly building Bray into a force to be recognized.


If the idea is to have Bryan go on to the Wrestlemania title match, he shouldn't be losing clean to a guy like Bray Wyatt right now... a dirty loss would be fine though imo and I'd fine with that. I'm just not sure they're going to have Bryan lose this feud before going on to a big title match, if that is going to happen. Bray just hasn't been booked to be a threat in the ring. At all. I love Bray but it's the truth. I would've booked him completely differently from the moment he debuted up until this Bryan/Bray feud (I would've turned Bray tweener and align with Bryan to avoid this match) but I'm not the one booking and I don't think they've built Bray well enough to win right now if the plan is for Bryan to win the Rumble later that night.


----------



## TNA is Here

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> If the idea is to have Bryan go on to the Wrestlemania title match, he shouldn't be losing clean to a guy like Bray Wyatt right now... a dirty loss would be fine though imo and I'd fine with that. I'm just not sure they're going to have Bryan lose this feud before going on to a big title match, if that is going to happen. Bray just hasn't been booked to be a threat in the ring. At all. I love Bray but it's the truth. I would've booked him completely differently from the moment he debuted up until this Bryan/Bray feud (I would've turned Bray tweener and align with Bryan to avoid this match) but I'm not the one booking and I don't think they've built Bray well enough to win right now if the plan is for Bryan to win the Rumble later that night.


That's a good point, he doesn't have many wins. Although for a newcomer, they've put him right into a feud with one of the biggest stars Daniel Bryan. And they've had Bray booked like a big scary manipulator. Remember when Kurt Hennig showed up in the WWF, he didn't have that many WWF matchs but they've sent him right into a feud with Hogan. Wins and losses don't always mean much, it's what people remember the last week. As for Bryan losing clean, I don't think it would be a big deal if he wins everything. The Rock lost clean many times and it did not affect him or people's perceptions of him. 

But personaly I would do this, have him beat Bryan to show that he's a force to be reckon with. Because frankly he needs it. Then have Bryan win the Rumble, win the title(s) at Mania. And then after Mania, you do a re-match between Bray and Bryan and the suspense would be off the hook cause Bray would have beaten Bryan clean before. So there would be an element of unpredictability.


----------



## Happenstan

TNA is Here said:


> Bray is a great talent but I tend to find his dialogue to be boring sometime. The guys that are giving him his lines should be fired. Like last night when he talked to Bryan on the big screen, I was waiting for him to say something epic but it never came about. I wish they would let him either improvise or speak more from the heart, it would be scarier than him so focused on playing his cult character.
> 
> Now as far as Bray vs Bryan, I wish Bray would beat Bryan clean at the Rumble. *Bryan already have had countless moral victories against him.* Also Bray needs the win more than Bryan. They could have Bray beat Bryan but have Bryan win the Rumble anyway and have him win the title at Wrestlemania. Daniel would have everything he wants, he would be "the" guy in the WWE and people would forget that he lost to Bray. While slowly building Bray into a force to be recognized.


What? Name them. Other than his "face turn" and Monday night's sneak attack Bryan had been getting beat down by the Wyatt Family for 2 months straight.


----------



## THANOS

Here's the final confirmation that Bray Wyatt's character is indeed Samael










Those who doubted me, feel free to stand corrected if you must


----------



## jarrelka

Bray has fallen HARD since joining the main roster. He was miles ahead on nxt and thats obviously the writers fault. I tend to skip his promos these days cause I dont know what the fuck he,s saying.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

jarrelka said:


> Bray has fallen HARD since joining the main roster. He was miles ahead on nxt and thats obviously the writers fault. I tend to skip his promos these days cause I dont know what the fuck he,s saying.


He's always been bad and his acting has always been trash.


----------



## Vin Ghostal

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> He's always been bad and his acting has always been trash.


Wyatt's one of the better actors on the roster. I'm not sure if that says more about his skills or everyone else's.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

Vin Ghostal said:


> Wyatt's one of the better actors on the roster. I'm not sure if that says more about his skills or everyone else's.


It says wrestling is full of terrible actors, and that wyatt is one of the better smelling turds in a pile of shit.


----------



## CZWRUBE

*Re: Bray Wyatt would have been huge in the Attitude Era*



VRsick said:


> Bray wyatt would be on the same level as Mideon in the ministry.


Yeah he probably would be , Which is sad cause he's miles ahead of what Mideon was, But knowing the WWE. If it was the Attitude era yep that's were he would be.


----------



## Monterossa

I like Bad News Barrett more than this fat bastard. at least Barrett delivers good promos and people understand what the fuck he's talking about. with his unique accent it's very perfect.


----------



## WrestlinFan

VRsick said:


> Bray wyatt would be on the same level as Mideon in the ministry.


That's rotten bullshit. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dan Rodmon

So after tonight Bray showed he can go in the ring, in addition to his awesome promos. I hope he shut all the "hes trash in the ring" skeptics up. Sucks that we most likely wont get a Shield/Wyatt feud anymore, but I guess if he goes over Cena, thats worth it.


----------



## dan the marino

Dan Rodmon said:


> So after tonight Bray showed he can go in the ring, in addition to his awesome promos. I hope he shut all the "hes trash in the ring" skeptics up. Sucks that we most likely wont get a Shield/Wyatt feud anymore, *but I guess if he goes over Cena, thats worth it.*


:lmao

Dan, best case scenario is Cena and Hogan only making the Wyatt Family look marginally like fools. Worst case, they get Nexus'd. 

I love Bray and he really impressed me in the ring tonight. I'm just not interested in a Cena/Wyatt match. It's such a random match-up to have on what is the biggest Wrestlemania yet with a big name like Cena fighting someone who's talented as all hell but has been booked like a midcarder at best... I mean, this is only the second match Bray himself has won yet, right?


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Bray Wyatt would have been huge in the Attitude Era*



VRsick said:


> Bray wyatt would be on the same level as Mideon in the ministry.


Bray has the mic skills, the charisma and the character psychology down that he is way above fucking Mideon by miles, and he showed tonight that he is a solid worker in the ring so he also has Mideon beat in that department too. If Vince Russo had a guy like Bray Wyatt at the time, he would have pushed him heavily as a mid-carder. Not like Mideon who was always a jobber and a waste of space. But just like how Edge ended up being the real star of The Brood, I could see Wyatt getting pushed further then any of the other members of the Ministry bar Undertaker.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> :lmao
> 
> Dan, best case scenario is Cena and Hogan only making the Wyatt Family look marginally like fools. Worst case, they get Nexus'd.
> 
> I love Bray and he really impressed me in the ring tonight. I'm just not interested in a Cena/Wyatt match. It's such a random match-up to have on what is the biggest Wrestlemania yet with a big name like Cena fighting someone who's talented as all hell but has been booked like a midcarder at best... I mean, this is only the second match Bray himself has won yet, right?


He went clean over Bryan. And his cryptic promos been hinting at some bigger picture since his vignettes. WWE may actually be following through with a new talent for once. Lets hope so, although, I still rather have had Shield/Wyatt feud for WM.
And I believe this was his 5th or 4th match/win (Kane, Truth, Kofi, Miz, Bryan)?


----------



## Happenstan

I've been one of the few saying we should wait and see what Bray is capable of in the ring when many here was singing his praises as the next Undertaker..well after tonight he took a HUGE step forward in that regard for me. Great match. Now I still have some reservations. I still need to see him in more matches with lesser opponents. He was wrestling Bryan after all. Think back to Ryback. Ryback looked great against Bryan and looked like ass against Punk and Cena. Still, Bray looked great tonight.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Fantastic match. Bray plays the role perfectly.


----------



## Doc

Awesome match last night. Should hopefully silence the critics who say Bray can't 'go' in the ring. Granted he was facing Bryan (who also had one of the best matches I've ever seen him in) but it takes two to tango.
Not going crazy but that was easily one of the best matches in the past 7 years.
They should have replaced the uso's with Bray and Bryan in the Royal Rumble match.


----------



## ceeder




----------



## Kalashnikov

Absolutely amazing showing by Wyatt. If he can keep this up consistently against anyone not named Bryan, Ziggler or Rollins, I'll become a huge fan of his ring work.


----------



## just_one

ceeder said:


>


This part was so awesome!!!

It was like he was just channeling someone or something

really creppy!!:clap


----------



## WrestlinFan

The haters sure did shut the fuck up quickly lol.


----------



## Ivoriy

The second gif is scary. respect


----------



## Cyon

Loved it. That clothesline was devastating.


----------



## scorejockey

*I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

Ex boyfriends of AJ.....

Ziggler
Kane
Punk
Daniel Bryan
and now John Cena.

Please please please I hope they are not doing some angle where Wyatt came to the WWE to save his sister Abigail (AJ) he has been calling dead since she was led astray. No way they think that far ahead nowadays, I know, but if this happens I might shoot my TV.


----------



## GNR4LIFE

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

Jesus Christ

Stop looking for deeper meanings of all the shit Bray says

Did we ever find out who the devil was?


----------



## Adam Cool

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

What the.......holy crap your right.






Braylee is wincest


----------



## Aguda

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

LOL awesome!

So the A is for Abigail, huh?

Weird. But that could be cool.


----------



## gmount

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

You are a genius my friend.


This could actually be pretty cool.


----------



## scorejockey

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*



GNR4LIFE said:


> Did we ever find out who the devil was?


Half the point, if the devil is telling him to attack AJ's ex boyfriends. Christ I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Twisted14

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

I don't remember them taking out Dolph...

Anyway, could be cool if true, but don't put much stock into it. As GNR4LIFE mentioned, it's probably not worth looking for meaning in his promos. I believe his promos are designed to be the ramblings of a madman, rather than anything particularly meaningful.


----------



## NapperX

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*



scorejockey said:


> Ex boyfriends of AJ.....
> 
> Ziggler
> Kane
> Punk
> Daniel Bryan
> and now John Cena.
> 
> Please please please I hope they are not doing some angle where Wyatt came to the WWE to save his sister Abigail (AJ) he has been calling dead since she was led astray. No way they think that far ahead nowadays, I know, but if this happens I might shoot my TV.


There is a big hole in this straw-man strategy, you forgot a bf of AJ.....Tamina....just kidding. Anyways, back to AJ, if it is somehow in reference to her then that weakens Bray Wyatt by making him look like her lil' b!tch. :AJ


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

:clap didn't even notice that.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

I love Bray, but everything he says is a bunch a bullshit. There is no Sister Abigail, and Bray Wyatt said Sister Abigail is deceased anyway.


AJ needs to stay away from main storylines. I'm sure WWE realizes that by now, that's why she's back in the divas division where she belongs. She completely ruined 2012.


----------



## Roger Rabbit

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

He also targeted The Miz. If they ignore that though they could turn this into a storyline.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*



scorejockey said:


> Ex boyfriends of AJ.....
> 
> Ziggler
> Kane
> Punk
> Daniel Bryan
> and now John Cena.
> 
> Please please please I hope they are not doing some angle where Wyatt came to the WWE to save his sister Abigail (AJ) he has been calling dead since she was led astray. No way they think that far ahead nowadays, I know, but if this happens I might shoot my TV.


sssscccccchhhhhh dammit! dont give WWE any ideas.


----------



## lifebane

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*



Roger Rabbit said:


> He also targeted The Miz. If they ignore that though they could turn this into a storyline.


Miz said a lot of bad stuff about aj on miz tv.


----------



## p862011

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

for one sister Abigail is dead he said so in his promo and sister Abigail is not his actual sister but a nun(thats why they call her sister) with messed up philosophy


----------



## lifebane

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*



p862011 said:


> for one sister Abigail is dead he said so in his promo and sister Abigail is not his actual sister but a nun(thats why they call her sister) with messed up philosophy


Maybe aj was a nun who went bad, would explain why she is batshit crazy.


----------



## CrookedSmile

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

This is genius

sadly this is the WWE we're talking about...


----------



## tonsgrams

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

WWE aren't the type to do such deep storytelling.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

You've got quite the imagination. For the first time I'm glad that the WWE doesn't quite have as much.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*



p862011 said:


> for one sister Abigail is dead he said so in his promo and sister Abigail is not his actual sister but a nun(thats why they call her sister) with messed up philosophy












Dunno if anyone else noticed this, but could this be the original source of inspiration for Sister Abigail?

(She's from American Horror Story season 2). I'm pretty sure it was aired before Wyatt introduced us to her.


----------



## corporation2.0

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

It's more likely that they are just pushing Bray on the same people they pushed onto AJ because they are over with the fans. Thus, it helps get Bray over. I don't think there's any more to it than that.

Of course, this feud with Cena might backfire and draw cheers for Bray, since Cena has pretty much bullied the entire roster for ten years.


----------



## LateTrain27

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

What if they booked The Wyatt Family to kidnap AJ and then have AJ eventually return brainwashed and believing she's the reincarnation of Sister Abigail or something? 

Seriously though, that's one hell of coincidence.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

I love this thread. Amazing theory.


----------



## Rigby

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Bray Wyatt said Sister Abigail is deceased anyway.


Yea, every word out of Bray Wyatt's mouth should be taken absolutely literally, lol


----------



## BoundForMania

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

:lol: You actually think WWE think like this? They can't even do a road to Wrestlemania properly without fucking things up nevermind a crazy storyline like this that would go in depth.


----------



## Messiah_

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

That creepy little twerp doesn't deserve any ring time, let alone a story with Bray Wyatt.

I haven't watched a match or segment of her's since 2011, i plan to keep it that way. 2012 was tough since she was in a story with some of my favorite wrestlers, I still managed to avoid seeing her though


----------



## NotoriousTCG

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

Abigail is from the book/play 'The Crucible' as well. Not of relevance but just thought I'd mention it


----------



## kieranwwe

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

Wyatt's also attacked The Miz, to my knowledge Miz was never a BF of AJ.


----------



## Barry Static

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*



kieranwwe said:


> Wyatt's also attacked The Miz, to my knowledge Miz was never a BF of AJ.


And truth, 3mb and Gabriel

Maybe she is just a massive slut?


----------



## dan the marino

NotoriousTCG said:


> Abigail is from the book/play 'The Crucible' as well. Not of relevance but just thought I'd mention it


Is she the crazy bitch who had her ex boyfriend hung for witchcraft?

Cool theory but I assure you, you've put more thought into this than the wwe puts into... well, everything.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*



Barry Static said:


> And truth, 3mb and Gabriel


Yes and the Prime Time Players and Tyson Kidd and the Usos, I think. Theory broken.

I don't even remember her and Kane being billed as an on screen couple. She kissed him once.



> Is she the crazy bitch who had her ex boyfriend hung for witchcraft?


Haven't read the Crucible in years but I don't think that was part of the plot.


----------



## AboveAverageBob

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

As mentioned before, Bray said Abigail has passed on. I think he's trying to tear down the "heroes" in the WWE at this time; Bryan now Cena.


----------



## MinistryDeadman95

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

He targeted Miz too for a good minute.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*



scorejockey said:


> Ex boyfriends of AJ.....
> 
> Ziggler
> Kane
> Punk
> Daniel Bryan
> and now John Cena.
> 
> Please please please I hope they are not doing some angle where Wyatt came to the WWE to save his sister Abigail (AJ) he has been calling dead since she was led astray. No way they think that far ahead nowadays, I know, but if this happens I might shoot my TV.


Fucking hell, I didn't think of that. Props to you. :clap


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*



MinistryDeadman95 said:


> He targeted Miz too for a good minute.


"MIZ!! YOU are everything that is wrong with this world!"

:clap


----------



## Tardbasher12

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

Fun fact about the Wyatt Family: If they cut a unique entrance promo before a match, they lose!


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

AJ leading the Wyatts would be the worst fucking storyline in the history of wrestling.


----------



## dan the marino

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Yes and the Prime Time Players and Tyson Kidd and the Usos, I think. Theory broken.
> 
> I don't even remember her and Kane being billed as an on screen couple. She kissed him once.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't read the Crucible in years but I don't think that was part of the plot.


The Crucible? Pretty sure the main character was cheating on his wife with the head girl accusing everyone of being a witch.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

Eh, when did he attack Ziggler? 

And I hope they don't tie this into Aj, I can't take her seriously.


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

He attacked R Truth too.... Maybe he thought it was Jay Lethal?


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

AJ could actually be a Wyatt... She could stop waxing her upper lip and arms and let that shit grow.... Because she absolutely has a ladystache and hairy arms... She might even have a little goatee...


----------



## Gutwrench

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*



Roger Rabbit said:


> He also targeted The Miz. If they ignore that though they could turn this into a storyline.


He attacked Kofi too.


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*



Gutwrench said:


> He attacked Kofi too.


Probably though he was Jay Lethal too.... ******* swamp folks think all Brothas look the same.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

Since when did The Miz and Kofi Kingston date AJ? Or R-Truth or 3MB for that matter.

Props for noticing this, but it's not without it's holes and it would make for a terrible storyline on television anyway. And no way does WWE put that deep of thought into it or plan something out in the long-term like that. I think it's more a case of pairing AJ up with a lot of stars that were over in 2012 (since she was a big part of the show then) and now doing the same with Wyatt in 2013/2014. Nothing more to it, really.


----------



## BigEMartin

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

The OP has entirely too much time on their hands


----------



## Stipe Tapped

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

That's an interesting theory. I'm sure WWE have something a bit more boring planned though.


----------



## Clif Grime

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

I think Stephanie is Sister Abigail, Corporation 2.0 meets Ministry 2.0. They attack Kane and next time we see him he's went corporate. I don't know if that's were its going, but it would be cool.


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

So AJ is the higher power basically. Good god almighty.


----------



## napalmdestruction

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

Did AJ bang Kofi too?


----------



## checkcola

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

Other theory: Bray and Bryan are still in league, Wyatts caused the DQ to ensure Bryan got in the chamber


----------



## cminc

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

I dont think theres anything to get out of this except for the fact that aj's been around around the locker room. Not really sure that wwe is going to want to push a storyline like this, that makes that 'fact' obvious all at once.

Neat idea, dont get me wrong, but in execution it becomes too easy for someone to say 'yeah, shes been with half the locker room.'


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

this is way above creative's mind ...so no worries


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

Very perceptive OP

give yourself a pat on the biscuit


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

Make for a logical storyline.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

Isnt sister abigail his finisher? I Always skip his promos cause I dont get jackshit. Not hating or anything loved him in nxt but he,s been booked bad although they are starting to make him interesting.


----------



## Sandow_hof

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

It would be a stroke of genius!!


----------



## MEMS

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

Ha love it


----------



## scorejockey

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

OP here.

I don't believe it, I just thought it was funny. In all honesty it is just the natural progression to put over a top heel, it just so happens the way it is set up now all of her ex boyfriends are in a row. It would be a disaster if it happened as I said.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

What about The Miz?


----------



## FITZ

*Re: I hope this is nothing, but Bray Wyatt victims are all....*

I think it's just an amusing coincidence. 

But if WWE thought of something that far in advance then they deserve a ton of credit for doing something like that. 

I will say that it really is a very strange coincidence.


----------



## Ivoriy

There is no sister


----------



## Dan Rodmon

They also attacked Miz, Kofi, Truth, Usos...AJ theory debunked. 
Although The Shield has also attacked Ziggler, Bryan, Kane, Cena, and Punk...AJ must also be in charge of the Hounds of Justice


----------



## Dan Rodmon

These Wyatt promos on the Shield are awesome. The Shield are bringing out a different side of Harper it seems. Hes talking more and when The Shield cut their promo tonight Harper was agitated more than usual. Although I wish this match was happening at WM30, I cant wait! The build up and story telling is making this feud the best in years.


----------



## Londrick

Tonight proved Harper > Bray in promos.


----------



## Kratosx23

That's not what it proved at all.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

Londrick said:


> Tonight proved Harper > Bray in promos.


:lmao Lets not get carried away now. Hes is good though.

And Rowan being awesome with dat mask..."RUN!"


----------



## Screwball

You guys. :mark:

Pulsating stuff. Both sides threw everything, but the kitchen sink at one another, exactly how it should have been, an absolute war of catastrophic proportions. When you think of dropkicks and suicide dives you don't think of Luke Harper, but that's precisely what he did here, what a goddamn beast he is and Rollins was Bryan-esque at times, a blur, he's an unreal talent and thankfully he has a solid following here. Everybody delivered and the right team won, you have four twentysomethings involved in the match of the night, they upstaged the veterans and it's not the first time either, incredibly refreshing seeing these young guys completely own the show the way they did, it forces the established names to work even harder. Worth another watch or two....or five. :side:


----------



## LPPrince

We might have just witnessed the spiritual successor to the Triangle Ladder Match/TLC matches of the past with E&C/Dudleys/Hardys.


----------



## New World Order.

*The Wyatt Family Discussion.*

I am so impressed by them. The gimmick is absolutely flawless, and I mean that. When is the last time the WWE has created a genuinely entertaining gimmick character? And by gimmick character I mean Kane, The Undertaker, Los Matadores *barf*, Goldust, Fandango etc.

Not to mention how flawlessly the character is played by Rotunda, his promos feel genuinely real. I was talking about it with my buddy today, if I was a kid and was watching this it would scare the shit out of me. His mic skills make his character so believable. 







*Incredible.*


Everything from the entrance to the in-ring skills are perfectly thought out.

I'm curious who was the mastermind behind this because when I first saw Husky Harris i saw zero potential in him.

He also had a potential MOTY with Bryan so no worries about his in-ring ability.

Do you guys think this as well? Where do you see his career heading?


----------



## The Beast Incarnate

*Re: The Wyatt Family*

I am lucky to be able to watch their promo work. Best stable in the company by far.

Bray plays the crazy leader role to a T.


----------



## x78

*Re: The Wyatt Family*

Wyatt came up with the character himself. He writes his own promos.


----------



## New World Order.

*Re: The Wyatt Family*



x78 said:


> Wyatt came up with the character himself. He writes his own promos.


Damn that is impressive. Good for him.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate

*Re: The Wyatt Family*



x78 said:


> Wyatt came up with the character himself. He writes his own promos.


Wow 

Even more impressive than I thought!


----------



## The One Man Gang

*Re: The Wyatt Family*

his promos are pure gold. 

definitely has that old school feel to him.


----------



## Stinger23

*Re: The Wyatt Family Discussion.*

The promo Bray cut on Cena at Raw was one of the best I've ever seen any wrestler do. Cena had no answer for him on the mic and that speaks volumes about how great Bray will become in the future.


----------



## Dub J

*Re: The Wyatt Family*



The One Man Gang said:


> his promos are pure gold.
> 
> definitely has that old school feel to him.


Same with his matches. Most of the time he takes me back to the 90s.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: The Wyatt Family*



x78 said:


> Wyatt came up with the character himself. He writes his own promos.


What makes that even more impressive is he's only 26. He really could have a nice, long career ahead of him with the right booking.


----------



## ScareCrow91

*Re: The Wyatt Family Discussion.*

The Wyatt Family is fantastic. Wyatt's promos have such an ambiance to them, so creepy. No lights on, Wyatt talking cryptic, Luke just staring into the camera as if he's looking right at you, and Rowan tilting his head in that sheep mask. Love it.

As much as I'm enjoying Wyatt now, my only concern with him is how is his character going to stand the test of time. He can't do the same thing forever, and all stables come to an end. Hopefully WWE doesn't drop the ball with him like they've done with so many others.


----------



## Dub J

*Re: The Wyatt Family Discussion.*

I'm sure Wyatt had to run his gimmick through Vince. I would love to see what Wyatt's idea was unfiltered.


----------



## New World Order.

*Re: The Wyatt Family Discussion.*



ScareCrow91 said:


> The Wyatt Family is fantastic. Wyatt's promos have such an ambiance to them, so creepy. No lights on, Wyatt talking cryptic, Luke just staring into the camera as if he's looking right at you, and Rowan tilting his head in that sheep mask. Love it.
> 
> As much as I'm enjoying Wyatt now, my only concern with him is how is his character going to stand the test of time. He can't do the same thing forever, and all stables come to an end. Hopefully WWE doesn't drop the ball with him like they've done with so many others.


Yeah he has so much potential, especially if HE is the one coming up with these promos.


----------



## Sandow_hof

*Re: The Wyatt Family Discussion.*

I am interested to see how bray evolves! This character won't carry him forever and the ones that stand the test of time are the guys that evolve and are always changing!


----------



## Jacare

*Re: The Wyatt Family Discussion.*

Bray is super impressive and is just 26 years old. I'm hoping big things are to come from him over the next 10-15 years but things can go real bad real fast in the WWE. I still can't believe that the guy who played Husky Harris is the guy playing Bray Wyatt. Talk about drastic change and improvement.

Luke Harper = 11/10 Big Boot


----------



## Aguda

*Re: The Wyatt Family*



x78 said:


> Wyatt came up with the character himself. He writes his own promos.


That's why Rotundo will be a star. Because he actually thinks about his character.

He's awesome. A lot of people called him overrated. In my opinion, the guy is talented.


----------



## Birdbrain420

*Re: The Wyatt Family Discussion.*

Horrible.

Ring Work - Far below average. He had one good (not great) match with the best ring worker in the business and now people think that he can work a match. Harper is far above him in the ring and Rowan is a much more believable powerhouse.

Mic Work - He's okay on the mic, but the gimmick could work with almost anybody. All he does is say gibberish in a creepy fashion.

Look - Horrid. He's FAT. He doesn't look intimidating and isn't nearly large enough height wise to look threatening when he's so fat.

I like Luke Harper and wish he'd have a better gimmick so he could actually show off his in-ring abilities. Rowan could make a good powerhouse to feud with people like Ryback or Sheamus, but Husky Harris needs to be future endeavored or sent back down to hone his craft for a few years.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

*Re: The Wyatt Family Discussion.*

They are THE best thing going on in WWE at the moment. They all play their role so perfect. 

Bray, the insane, intellectual (possibly possessed by something "dark") leader. Harper, Wyatt's right hand man, psychotic general. Rowan, a child like brute, who is unleashed on Wyatt's enemies (Harper has to even keep him in check). They dont NEED any more members, but a new member or 2 could work well IMO.

For those worried about the gimmicks longevity, dont be, because if WWE allows it, Bray will make it work and it could evolve to one of the best acts in WWE history. There is obviously a bigger picture and something else going on with Bray, so hopefully WWE goes through with it, and lets it become great.


----------



## tailhook

*Re: The Wyatt Family Discussion.*



ScareCrow91 said:


> As much as I'm enjoying Wyatt now, my only concern with him is how is his character going to stand the test of time. *He can't do the same thing forever*, and all stables come to an end. Hopefully WWE doesn't drop the ball with him like they've done with so many others.


Tell it to The Undertaker.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123

*Re: The Wyatt Family*



x78 said:


> Wyatt came up with the character himself. He writes his own promos.


How do you know he writes his own promos? I doubt WWE would let him write his own promos, He isn't a main eventer yet, I doubt he has that kind of pull in the company.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Wyatt Family Discussion.*

Best gimmick in a LONG LONG time. The three should never split. Last time I was this engrossed in a stable was the Straight Edge Society (and The Shield, but they're not really a gimmick) and by the looks of it, WWE care about and have protected the Wyatts far more than the SES so they should go far.

Only 26 years old, and already so impressive. He could be a legend in 10-15 years, atleast I hope he does. Simply amazing, makes me hang on to his every word. Such mastery of his promos, character, mannerisms. And Harper and Rowan play their part perfectly too.


----------



## DannyMack

*Re: The Wyatt Family Discussion.*

Best gimmick in an insanely long time. He's cutting the best promos in the WWE right now & has already had 2 potential MOTY candidates recently (Bray vs Bryan, Wyatts vs Shield). I see Luke Harper breaking away in the next 2 years or so. Rowan is a Wyatt Family member for life. If he ever breaks away I can't see him lasting long on the roster. Bray along with Dean Ambrose will be the top heels in the company within the next 2 years and Bray will be a multiple time world champion when it's all said & done and will definitely main event a few Wrestlemanias. All characters evolve and so will he. He's so skilled at what he does (which is evident in the creative control he has over his character) that he most certainly will stand the test of time.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

*Re: The Wyatt Family Discussion.*

The fact most of it is all bray's idea makes it even more impressive. Put it this way the best gimmick in WWE didn't come from the creative team..........lol that just sums it up.

At least if he fails as a wrestler he would be a dab hand on the creative side of things.

I do like the wyatts but i think potential GOAT is a bit over the top at this stage.


----------



## New World Order.

*Re: The Wyatt Family Discussion.*



Birdbrain420 said:


> Horrible.
> 
> Ring Work - Far below average. He had one good (not great) match with the best ring worker in the business and now people think that he can work a match. Harper is far above him in the ring and Rowan is a much more believable powerhouse.
> 
> Mic Work - He's okay on the mic, but the gimmick could work with almost anybody. All he does is say gibberish in a creepy fashion.
> 
> Look - Horrid. He's FAT. He doesn't look intimidating and isn't nearly large enough height wise to look threatening when he's so fat.
> 
> I like Luke Harper and wish he'd have a better gimmick so he could actually show off his in-ring abilities. Rowan could make a good powerhouse to feud with people like Ryback or Sheamus, but Husky Harris needs to be future endeavored or sent back down to hone his craft for a few years.


----------



## I > U

*Re: The Wyatt Family*



x78 said:


> Wyatt came up with the character himself.


Wrong, Dusty Rhodes did. http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0622/563609/who-came-up-with-the-bray-wyatt-character/


----------



## Bookockey

The whole gimmick is just brilliant, which explains why WWE creative did not invent it. The thing is as the leader he does not have to be the biggest guy, or the best wrestler. It is a modern twist on the Undertaker in a roundabout way. The stories that can be told with this character are wide open. Even if Bray wrestlers less often or gets injured he can play the character and do promos from a rocking chair.

The same way Taker led to Kane which has lasted for so long, Bray's character has the potential to spawn similar storylines. It is the best character WWE has produced in years. Give it time, Bray is a good actor which is what is most important. If anything fails him it will be the writing unless the get him to write his own stuff which I can't see Vince doing. Maybe he has input, but the company itself is the main thing that can screw it up.

Otherwise this is gold.


----------



## terrilala

*Re: The Wyatt Family*



I > U said:


> Wrong, Dusty Rhodes did. http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0622/563609/who-came-up-with-the-bray-wyatt-character/


Interesting! Maybe Dusty can come in as Granpappy Wyatt sometime


----------



## x78

*Re: The Wyatt Family*



PunklovesAJ123 said:


> How do you know he writes his own promos? I doubt WWE would let him write his own promos, He isn't a main eventer yet, I doubt he has that kind of pull in the company.


 http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0203/569895/backstage-news-on-bray-wyatt-promos/

He's been doing GOAT promos since his debut in FCW.



I > U said:


> Wrong, Dusty Rhodes did. http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0622/563609/who-came-up-with-the-bray-wyatt-character/


Rhodes may have come up with the initial 'Southern Preacher' gimmick, but Wyatt has made the character into what it is today.


----------



## amhlilhaus

I hope they keep them as is. no need to do anything except gradually fill in their backstories and evolve their characters. rowan and harper are bray's muscle, which he doesn't necessarily need since he's a badass on his own. bray is the singles guy, rowan and harper take on the tag division. later down the line have harper go after a singles title on his own, with wyatt and rowan cheering them on. no need to add new members, split them up, feud with each other. 

just a powerhouse group, no gimmicks needed just awesomeness.

do wish they'd feuded with the shield longer, wwe totally dropped the ball on that.


----------



## Cmpunk91

At least they have that creepy eery character other than Taker. Wyatt is brilliant and he can only grow and develop. Let's just hope cena don't bury him.


----------



## SAMCRO

Does anyone else find it extremely retarded when they talk about Bray Wyatt tweeting? The Wyatt's are supposed to be living in a fucking run down old house with no electricity in a swamp, so how the fuck are they tweeting? Its just fucking stupid, it would be like Undertaker tweeting it just doesn't fit with their characters.


----------



## Kratosx23

I've had a huge problem with things like that from day one. I don't want the image of Bray Wyatt on a computer, there's a disconnect. I hate things that destroy that illusion of character. I didn't like when they gave Ryback a Twitter account either as a monster babyface. Granted, I hate Ryback, but it was so stupid to me, to get the mental image of this monster on his keyboard. With the Wyatt's it's even worse because it just makes no sense from a character standpoint and it's one of those things I don't want to think about when I'm watching wrestling. When he's on WWE tv, I don't want to view him as a regular person who uses Twitter and does his taxes and buys groceries, let me turn my brain off to that shit. This company and their bloody social media initiative.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

Cmpunk91 said:


> Let's just hope cena don't bury him.


I think it's pretty much obvious Wyatt and Cena will be fighting at Mania and I'm really, really hoping Wyatt gets the win. Cena will have no benefits to winning the match other than trying to get fans to like him.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

"Go on boys, listen to your daddy." Bray's the fucking man! And how he stood in the ring with all members of the Shield after that without giving any fucks.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

Dan Rodmon said:


> "Go on boys, listen to your daddy." Bray's the fucking man! And how he stood in the ring with all members of the Shield after that without giving any fucks.


It was an Awesome Segment, Bray Wyatt is definitely the man. I wonder if the Shield will lose again on Monday?


----------



## kennedy=god

Immense promo last night, absolutely perfect. One of his best yet.


----------



## amhlilhaus

BigRedMonster47 said:


> It was an Awesome Segment, Bray Wyatt is definitely the man. I wonder if the Shield will lose again on Monday?


depends on when they want the shield to break up. a wyatt win leads to further dissension. a win means they might not just yet. reigns is NOT ready yet.


----------



## kennedy=god

My immediate thought when I saw the match announced was that it'd end with The Sheild breaking up, with a 3-way match between them at WM (with Reigns winning, of course). That's probably what they wanted to do at EC but decided to use it to build the Wyatts up for WM instead.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

Entire Wyatt Promo





Wyatt/Shield/Triple H Segment


----------



## Dan Rodmon

2-0!

And that promo on Cena was pretty sweet.


----------



## rakija

Last night, his promo was stellar.

NGL, I'm getting excited for Bray vs. Cena.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G

*Is Bray Wyatt gifted on the mic?*

I happen to think he's gifted on it - knows how to sell, proper cadence, great way to get a reaction and his tone and pitch are perfect. Do you agree or do you not like the way he cuts promos?


----------



## JuulDK

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt gifted on the mic?*

*I think you're absolutely right! He's so perfect for this gimmick, and the fact that he actually writes his own promos just makes it so much more personal. With other gimmicks he would still possess the ability to deliver a good/great promo, but I for one think that in almost any other gimmicks he would be plain boring *


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt gifted on the mic?*

Bray Wyatt is indeed gifted on the mic. Not many people can cut a promo the way he does. He nails it every time.




JuulDK said:


> *I think you're absolutely right! He's so perfect for this gimmick, and the fact that he actually writes his own promos just makes it so much more personal. With other gimmicks he would still possess the ability to deliver a good/great promo, but I for one think that in almost any other gimmicks he would be plain boring *


He doesn't write his own promos. Not even Cena writes his own promos. If anything, he has bullet points.


----------



## CNB

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt gifted on the mic?*

Steve Austin says he's good, but there are lots of holes in his game (with regards to his mic skills).

i think Steve may be right, audience engagement is very low when Bray cuts a promo and whilst he has a distinct sound and a good voice for his character, his promo lacks direction and depth. 

He will improve though, because he's awesome.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt gifted on the mic?*

Best talker in the WWE right now.


----------



## Joff

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt gifted on the mic?*

He is good but very raw imo. He will hopefully get better too.


----------



## Klee

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt gifted on the mic?*

Epically good at the moment. The promo last week with Cena and Hogan in the ring was stunning to be honest.


----------



## VRsick

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt gifted on the mic?*

Gifter? No. Better than majority of current roster? Yes. One trick pony really. Just blabber about shit that makes no sense and say random poetic sounding metaphors that have nothing to do with anything.


----------



## G-Mafia

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt gifted on the mic?*

Bray Wyatt delivered an awesome promo last night. I really dig this character. Too bad he's getting fead to John Cena Machine.


----------



## JuulDK

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt gifted on the mic?*

*


CM Punk Is A God said:



He doesn't write his own promos. Not even Cena writes his own promos. If anything, he has bullet points.

Click to expand...

I've just read somewhere that Bray writes his own promos, turn them into the writers and they give the green light or edits them *


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt gifted on the mic?*

He's good at delivering them yeah. Only thing that's holding him back right now is content, it's just clichéd insane person trope. He's great to watch but I don't care much about what he has to say, if that makes sense?


----------



## superuser1

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt gifted on the mic?*

He's good but sometimes he talks too low and he's too metaphorical at times


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt gifted on the mic?*

Yes, he's multi talented on the mic. He's got this persona down pat. Man should have a LOOOONG career.

As Husky Harris, I don't remember them letting him speak much..that was a mistake. A man who has worked hard to get this good shouldn't be reminded of his past(recent Husky Harris chants).


----------



## Crasp

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt gifted on the mic?*

His promo last night was probably my favourite so far.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt gifted on the mic?*

Probably the best in the biz right now, love every single one of his promos. Tonight was special, he was excellent, talking about ruining legacies and creating his own and talking about his horrible childhood.

I really enjoyed it all, his delivery is what sets him apart from even the best, his so so unique.


----------



## DannyMack

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMVS9E_Vhsg

This video package for Wyatt vs Cena from RAW last night was fantastic. It really got me hyped for this match. Wyatt's promos are absolutely stellar right now. I hope he gets the big win. A star will be born!


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt gifted on the mic?*

He's good with scripted promos but we have yet to see what happens when he's forced stand in the middle of the ring with a mic and having to come up with his own material on the fly.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt gifted on the mic?*

Thanks very much for your replies everyone. I can see the opposing pov. I am fairly certain, though not 100%, that he writes his own material. But, I def feel he pulls me in when I listen and his movements and everything are surreal. However, I can also see where he has some room for improvement, especially in the metaphorical and sometimes speaking inane points in spots. Still, when DA appears and it goes to him, I listen and I am always left entertained. 

I can agree gifted was perhaps a bit strong - but I feel he is quite strong on it. And that big boy can move.


----------



## Brock

One of the best atm, his last two Raw promos have been fucking gold imo, loved last night's. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gbasse

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt gifted on the mic?*

Of course he is.


----------



## Pharmakon

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt gifted on the mic?*

Of course OP, imagine how many other superstars are good at the mic that WWE is hiding, or just don't want to push them. Even as Husky Harris, back in NXT he was good at the mic.


----------



## NapperX

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt gifted on the mic?*



dbryziggfutwwe said:


> I happen to think he's gifted on it - knows how to sell, proper cadence, great way to get a reaction and his tone and pitch are perfect. Do you agree or do you not like the way he cuts promos?


I find him kind of boring, lacking appeal and he sounds constipated when he talks. Yeah, he gets some points across, but for the most part his gimmick is weird and not interesting.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt gifted on the mic?*



NapperX said:


> I find him kind of boring, lacking appeal and he sounds constipated when he talks. Yeah, he gets some points across, but for the most part his gimmick is weird and not interesting.



It's all good. I learned with the whole cena thing that I don't always share the same pov as other people. What makes it great is that this is subjective, we like who we like and we respond to who we respond to. What's great is that there are so many options to choose from.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt gifted on the mic?*

And thanks again for the replies - positively and in disagreement, with my pov guys. 

It's intriguing to see the range with which people perceive things.


----------



## checkcola

Thought him wearing Cena's merchandise was very funny


----------



## KansasCity14

*Bray Wyatt*

Is a gimmick like Bray's stuck on him for his career? or would it be ever possible for him to cut him hair and turn face with a completely new persona?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Bray Wyatt*

Of course, any talent can do this and be re-packaged, just the way that he was from Husky Harris to Bray Wyatt, how Smash from Demolition became The Repo Man.

Even without a change of gimmick his character can evolve through storyline terms, so it's all good


----------



## KansasCity14

*Re: Bray Wyatt*

Yeah bro, I'm still surprised they haven't done a wyatt's want to bring down the Authority story line yet.


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: Bray Wyatt*

If Undertaker could go from an undead, Satanic monster with supernatural powers, to a ******* biker who chews tobacco and wears sunglasses and bandanas and has Limp fucking Bizkit as his entrance theme, anything is possible.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Bray Wyatt*



KansasCity14 said:


> Yeah bro, I'm still surprised they haven't done a wyatt's want to bring down the Authority story line yet.


That could possibly come, I mean they're still relatively new really, so they need to get their teeth into a few things previous to that for us to know their dominance, what they're about, their character, their abilities etc.. so that they become believable to take down the authority, which might actually happen at some point.

Interesting idea by the way


----------



## KansasCity14

*Re: Bray Wyatt*

lol that gimmick didn't work out so well.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Bray Wyatt*



razzathereaver said:


> If Undertaker could go from an undead, Satanic monster with supernatural powers, to a ******* biker who chews tobacco and wears sunglasses and bandanas and has Limp fucking Bizkit as his entrance theme, anything is possible.


Haha, yeah, when I think of tobacco chewing though, I instantly think of this guy lol


----------



## A Paul Heyman G

*Re: Bray Wyatt*

Bray Wyatt is literally the perfect anti-establishment heel. If Punk were still in the company he would have been a good member of the Family. Maybe both could have been booked as brothers or something.


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: Bray Wyatt*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Haha, yeah, when I think of tobacco chewing though, I instantly think of this guy lol


Well, that's Bray Wyatt's next gimmick sorted :dance


----------



## KansasCity14

*Re: Bray Wyatt*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Haha, yeah, when I think of tobacco chewing though, I instantly think of this guy lol




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzBmQMyYDBk


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Bray Wyatt*



razzathereaver said:


> Well, that's Bray Wyatt's next gimmick sorted :dance


Well they seem to be rehashing gimmicks recently


----------



## A Paul Heyman G

*Re: Bray Wyatt*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Well they seem to be rehashing gimmicks recently



TITO!!! 


ole!!


Hmmm a Mexican Spaniard. Makes sense - they have a swiss in the real americans and a black guy in an irish fight.


:mark:


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Bray Wyatt*



dbryziggfutwwe said:


> TITO!!!
> 
> 
> ole!!
> 
> 
> Hmmm a Mexican Spaniard. Makes sense - they have a swiss in the real americans and a black guy in an irish fight.
> 
> 
> :mark:


Haha, this is true


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Bray Wyatt*

He can have a 'tweener' run where another heel gets in his way but overall he's a heel who should remain that way.


----------



## UndisputedSaviour

*Re: Bray Wyatt*

Seeing Kane and The Undertaker recreate themselves so many times, and seeing a character like Umaga "learning to speak English", I believe Bray Wyatt can become anything the company sees fit... or unfit.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt gifted on the mic?*



CNB said:


> Steve Austin says he's good, but there are lots of holes in his game (with regards to his mic skills).
> 
> i think Steve may be right, audience engagement is very low when Bray cuts a promo and whilst he has a distinct sound and a good voice for his character*, his promo lacks direction and depth*.
> 
> He will improve though, because he's awesome.


His promos has some of the best content I've ever heard in a long time from a wrestler. My favorite quote from him so far was: 



> If you look up at me you will see a friend. If you look down at me you will see an enemy. But if you look me square in the eye you will see a God.


Can you honestly say there isn't any depth in that quote? He's godly on the mic.


----------



## PBK

*Bray Wyatt Titleholder?*



Darth Tyrion said:


> Bryan can win it a month before SummerSlam and be the transitional champ before Bray Wyatt.


I don't think any gold would fit Wyatt's persona. He seems like he's best at attacking, scaring, and crushing the legacies of our heroes (Although John Cena was an awful choice for his first large feud considering how lots of us have fallen out with him). 

I just don't see how a guy who they've built to be a "god" wouldn't consider himself to be above a wrestling championship.


----------



## HardKor1283

*Re: Bray Wyatt Titleholder?*



PBK said:


> I don't think any gold would fit Wyatt's persona. He seems like he's best at attacking, scaring, and crushing the legacies of our heroes (Although John Cena was an awful choice for his first large feud considering how lots of us have fallen out with him).
> 
> I just don't see how a guy who they've built to be a "god" wouldn't consider himself to be above a wrestling championship.


I agree that holding the title wouldn't work very well for Wyatt's character but he would make a good feud for Bryan if he wins the title at Mania. 
Think about it. Bray beat Bryan clean at RR. But did Bryan roll over and die afterwards? Did the fans turn on him? Did he really suffer any negative consequences to losing to Wyatt at all? No, no, and no. In fact, since losing to Bray at RR, Bryan has been catapulted into the main event at Mania and (assuming he wins, of course) a WWE World Heavyweight Championship. It's almost like losing to Bray was the best thing that ever happened to Daniel Bryan. So now Wyatt has to step up to try and finish the job he started and RR and tear down the fans new hero. Of course this would really work best if Wyatt goes over Cena at Mania, but I'm not holding my breath on that one.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Is Bray Wyatt gifted on the mic?*



G-Mafia said:


> Bray Wyatt delivered an awesome promo last night. I really dig this character. Too bad he's getting fead to John Cena Machine.


I'm praying that Wyatt actually wins at Mania.

We can dream I guess.


----------



## Trivette

Rowan's sheep mask spotted at 1:57 in this 1983 Fred Schneider video. Anyone seen this before?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUnO4gK_56g&feature=kp


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: Bray Wyatt*



YoungGun_UK said:


> He can have a 'tweener' run where another heel gets in his way but overall he's a heel who should remain that way.


I think he would make a good face or tweener.


----------



## own1997

I honestly believe a Wyatt vs Brock feud would be money. I think Bray would be able to get the crowd to rally behind him against Lesnar and their completely different styles would compliment each-others work. I'm hoping somewhere in the future, their paths will cross.


----------



## michelem

Bray is the best thing going on atm


----------



## sbuch

I shit my pants thinking about Brock returning and as he and Heyman are in the ring, the lights go out and come back on with the Wyatt Family surrounding the both of them. Have Harper and Rowan go after Brock and have Wyatt get his hands on Heyman and hit him with a sister Abigail. Jesus, do this in Chicago or New York and you have a real wrestling moment 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NastyYaffa

What is this??


----------



## JohnCooley

NastyYaffa said:


> What is this??



Looks fake.. Well I hope. It looks like Bray was hitting Big Show but someone photoshopped it into Rowan


----------



## EaterofWorlds

NastyYaffa said:


> What is this??


Someone needs to hurry up and prove this fake.

NOW


----------



## Honey Bucket

It isn't fake.

But it does look like Rowan was holding Cena so Bray could wallop him with a chair, but then Cena overcame the odds and moved.


----------



## WWE

If that's the case, then its obviously from a houseshow.

Which means nothing to worry about.


----------



## JohnCooley

That picture looks so fake to me.


----------



## Aliados

Its from a house-show in Tokyo.
Rowan was holding Cena, and at the last minute, Cena dodge and clotheslined Harper while Rowan got a chair shot from Bray that was supposed to be for Cena.


----------



## JohnCooley

Aliados said:


> Its from a house-show in Tokyo.
> Rowan was holding Cena, and at the last minute, Cena dodge and clotheslined Harper while Rowan got a chair shot from Bray that was supposed to be for Cena.



Smh


----------



## 3ku1

New here. Big Bray fan. I think its appaling how they are booking bray. Either he is so different wwe creative are just clueless. As his feuds never amount to anything. It seems a loss to Bray gives you a title shot. Ambrose is now facing rollins for the title. Ryback ic title that makes no sense. He needs to fued with a big guy like orton or reigns. Idea floating around make Bray face. And make the wyatt family take on the authority. But that may contradict the whole brays a god thing. He carried the whole taker thing. Yet loses then what? It's almost like hes waiting on the sidelines. For now I think Brays fine. But hes potentially a main eventer.


----------

